# Funnily/Poorly drawn Naruto Shippuden scenes



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 14, 2007)

Since the old thread disappeared somehow, and tomorrow the new series will start, I've decided to open a sequel to the old thread. So start to post scenes!  



Her nose looks akward


----------



## Production (Feb 14, 2007)

The old thread died? Omg D:

Well, hopefully this thread wont have as many posts..


----------



## Volken (Feb 14, 2007)

Hopefully we won't have much to post in this thread by the time Shippuden is up and running...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 14, 2007)

Production said:


> The old thread died? Omg D:
> 
> Well, hopefully this thread wont have as many posts..



hail to that, i really hope that too, also, seeing the new card dass makes me hope that most of them were screen caps from the epidoses cos its got really nice images, exactly thesame as the ones in the manga


----------



## Beau Logan (Feb 14, 2007)

I agree with volken330, let's hope we don't go down the "headless Naruto" road. 0_0

Also, any have a picture of lazy-eye Konohamaru from the preview?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 14, 2007)

I hope so too..


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 14, 2007)

i did but i dont have the screen cap anymore 8(


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Feb 14, 2007)

Wait.... what?! The old thread died?!  

Ohh well... :amazed


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 14, 2007)

oh wait i still do!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## pancake (Feb 14, 2007)

I heard the old thread was moved to Manga Colorings. :/


----------



## Takekura (Feb 14, 2007)

wow... so the old thread has been deleted...
Hope that's the only bad drawn pic in Shippuuden...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 14, 2007)

Rio<Milk said:


> Also, any have a picture of lazy-eye Konohamaru from the preview?



You mean this?



more:



Edit: looks like DD beat me to it


----------



## Volken (Feb 14, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh wait i still do!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Konohamaru doesn't look that bad in that one. I didn't really notice the lazy eye until someone mentioned it. But doesn't Shikamaru's arm looks a bit too small?


----------



## geG (Feb 14, 2007)

Again, Konohamaru doesn't have a lazy eye there. One eye is slightly more closed than the other one.

And yeah, the old thread got moved for some reason.


----------



## kyubisharingan (Feb 14, 2007)

lol temari looks dumb. but the konohamaru scene doesnt look bad


----------



## Takekura (Feb 14, 2007)

not really lazy enough...
compare to those in fillers...


----------



## Rivayir (Feb 14, 2007)

Maybe this thread should be renamed to poorly drawn/funny Naruto Shippuden scenes. Makes more sense to me, since most content of the last thread wasnt even about poorly drawn scenes.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 14, 2007)

lol the only part i liked about that preview was probobly, the closeup of tsunade, and when sakura turns around, the rest are average, and iruka doesnt look like himself oO

lol on that tema shika, theres alot of mistakes, shika's face is just wierd and his hand, and temari doesnt look like.... temari Oo

yeah, i suppose the konohamaru lazy eye can get away with it being a small error, but the rest really cant x_D


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 14, 2007)

The only thing I find odd in those pictures is how stupid Temari looks. It's like she's just blankly staring into space and not at Naruto.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 14, 2007)

oh yeah lol, also shika's eyes, one's looking at naru and one's looking down haha xD


----------



## kyubisharingan (Feb 14, 2007)

damn, i just cant help temari looks like a monkey! xDDDD


----------



## Kelci (Feb 14, 2007)

The only thing that looks wrong with those is Temari's expression. It looks weird.


----------



## LieToMe (Feb 14, 2007)

You people are harshly over analyzing the crap out of those pictures >>


----------



## Volken (Feb 14, 2007)

That's why we're here, to make fun of small details in the anime.


----------



## General Mustang (Feb 14, 2007)

LieToMe said:


> You people are harshly over analyzing the crap out of those pictures >>



Thats the fun of it


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm not expecting the animation and art to be anything special until episode 4. After all, that's when the shit really hits the fan.


----------



## geG (Feb 14, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> I'm not expecting the animation and art to be anything special until episode 4. After all, that's when the shit really hits the fan.



Prepare to be very disappointed. Episode 4 will have a Korean art director, which generally means the episode won't look very good.


----------



## pancake (Feb 14, 2007)

Uchiha|Itachi said:


> You mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Look at Shika's pupil! I think one is looking down the other one is like looking at Temari idk.


----------



## Hoshigaki (Feb 14, 2007)

Geg said:


> Prepare to be very disappointed. Episode 4 will have a Korean art director, which generally means the episode won't look very good.



whered you hear that?


----------



## Lolligaggin (Feb 14, 2007)

I like the way Konohamaru looks! You guys are just bugging, lol. Honestly, I thought he looked okay, nothing wrong with him.


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 14, 2007)

Geg said:


> Prepare to be very disappointed. Episode 4 will have a Korean art director, which generally means the episode won't look very good.



Aren't the Koreans the ones that did shit like episodes 30 and 133?


----------



## geG (Feb 14, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Aren't the Koreans the ones that did shit like episodes 30 and 133?



Umm... no. That was Norio Matsumoto and he's the best animator ever.

Episodes like 29 and 45. Though that particular guy hasn't been back since episode 65. The ones doing Naruto now are better than that, but still not very good.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 14, 2007)

Geg said:


> Prepare to be very disappointed. Episode 4 will have a Korean art director, which generally means the episode won't look very good.



Well, I guess this thread will stay here for a while


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 14, 2007)

Geg said:


> Umm... no. That was Norio Matsumoto and he's the best animator ever.
> 
> Episodes like 29 and 45. Though that particular guy hasn't been back since episode 65. The ones doing Naruto now are better than that, but still not very good.



Oh....well I seriously doubt that that episode will be horribly drawn and animated. That would literally be blasphemy. To ruin a characters badass re-introduction like that.


----------



## Aeld (Feb 14, 2007)

badly drawn naruto scenes FC isnt dead is it?  where's lady_azura?


----------



## Konoha (Feb 14, 2007)

i guess we wont have alot of poorly drawn frames  i hope so


----------



## Goom (Feb 14, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh yeah lol, also shika's eyes, one's looking at naru and one's looking down haha xD





Oh dayum i just noticed that too  thats awesome


----------



## Melero (Feb 14, 2007)

Production said:


> The old thread died? Omg D:
> 
> Well, hopefully this thread wont have as many posts..



Mwahaha the legendary Poorly Drawn Naruto Scenes thread will never die since you can still access and post in it, in the link below...

this


----------



## leonejoey (Feb 14, 2007)

where did you get the fuckin pics from?


----------



## Monna (Feb 14, 2007)

leonejoey said:


> where did you get the fuckin pics from?


lol... wow, that made me laugh.


----------



## pancake (Feb 14, 2007)

leonejoey said:


> where did you get the fuckin pics from?




O_O What a nice way to ask a question.
I think they kinda like screenie it on the computer and maybe save it and upload it and just post it here? My thoughts I guess. XD


----------



## meatballs2007 (Feb 14, 2007)

Un-fucking-believable.  Picking at the tiniest details is fucking stupid and annoying.  After realizing that there were no more bad scenes, the mods probably accidentally moved the topic in manga colorings instead of the landfill.  Wanna know why?  Well, look at this topic.  Three fucking pages of a topic entitled "poorly drawn shitholeden scenes",  and of course, not one fucking bad picture.  Anyone who posted a picture in this topic is a fucking moron.

I still can't get over this.  Over two fucking pages of nothingness.  Bullshit


----------



## pancake (Feb 14, 2007)

meatballs2007 said:


> Un-fucking-believable.  Picking at the tiniest details is fucking stupid and annoying.  After realizing that there were no more bad scenes, the mods probably accidentally moved the topic in manga colorings instead of the landfill.  Wanna know why?  Well, look at this topic.  Three fucking pages of a topic entitled "poorly drawn shitholeden scenes",  and of course, not one fucking bad picture.  Anyone who posted a picture in this topic is a fucking moron.
> 
> I still can't get over this.  Over two fucking pages of nothingness.  Bullshit





 Wow. I'm speechless at your post.
Well I'm sure tomorrow there will be a few pics of poorly drawn or funny scences of Naruto Shippuuden. Since it starts tomorrow.


----------



## BloodAlchemist (Feb 14, 2007)

meatballs, your a moron.

If people want to criticize the animation they are free to do do, if you don't like it you don't have to open the thread. IMO there really isn't anything to complain about so far though.


----------



## Shounen Bat (Feb 14, 2007)

aww... while i'm sad to see the other thread go (so to speak), it only makes sense to start a new one for the new series. here's to keeping the tradition alive!


----------



## geG (Feb 14, 2007)

No, meatballs probably had the smartest post in this thread so far.


----------



## kataimiko (Feb 14, 2007)

Uchiha|Itachi said:


> Since the old thread disappeared somehow, and tomorrow the new series will start, I've decided to open a sequel to the old thread. So start to post scenes!
> 
> 
> 
> Her nose looks akward




I actually like her nose....it makes her face seem more "mature"...


----------



## Konoha (Feb 14, 2007)

^^ and shes hotter than part one almost flat face but shes still cute


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Feb 15, 2007)

Well lets be realistic here. No one's face looks all that great when looking at it from a side view.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 15, 2007)

Geg said:


> No, meatballs probably had the smartest post in this thread so far.



and i agree wit it lol =P


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Feb 15, 2007)

Why did the original thread get moved to Manga Colorings? While back to this thread. I think this thread is going to stay alive for as long as the old one since we have seen before that oddly drawn scenes exist in canon material. But before the real Shippuden episodes start, perhaps the title of this thread should be changed to poorly drawn and funny Naruto Shippuden scenes because a lot of people posted funny scenes in the old one.

The Shikamaru and Temari picture looks bad, but I don't really see anything wrong with the other two.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 15, 2007)

u knw, i dont get why people say stuff like 'why would you pick on such things like this! animation is different from art, all i care about is the story'

well hell to you all who think that, if u think theyre different, well why dont u just  *read a bloody book* (believe me those naruto novels exists!) because animation IS art believe it or not! thats what makes it watchable, if you dont like people critisizing the animation then stay away from this thread because what people post here is agreeable. and dont ever say that animation is diff from art, it exactly thesame except you see the art moving!

the reason we criticize is because its blatantly obvious that there's something wrong with it. speciall if its like a zooming out scene where its a still shot for a while. Also, as a manga reader, we could expect less because this is the final form of the book. Its the only thing we've been waiting to see.


----------



## Shambler (Feb 15, 2007)

Apart from Shika's eye (which I didn't spot until someone else mentioned it) theres nothing wrong with any of the pics in this thread! I think Sakura and Konohamaru look pretty good.... or am I just easy to please?


----------



## Konata Izumi (Feb 15, 2007)

LieToMe said:


> You people are harshly over analyzing the crap out of those pictures >>



We cant help it, we need something Naruto-related to do while we wait like little kids for Naruto 2. xD


----------



## kewlmyc (Feb 15, 2007)

Shippuuden was awsome, except for this picture.



Fat Sakura FTL!!

Other than that Shippuuden is awsome!!


----------



## hussamb (Feb 15, 2007)

i think the anim is way better that part 1


----------



## Foulmagics (Feb 15, 2007)

hussamb said:


> i think the anim is way better that part 1



You can't judge one episode by an entire anime series, compare the first episode of part I with the last. Major differences.


----------



## hussamb (Feb 15, 2007)

u have a point here, or may be im so happy that i dont see anything bad here


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 15, 2007)

i liked the first part, but then on the second half the drawings were slowly downgrading oO


----------



## Lammy (Feb 15, 2007)

Not really bad drawings on their own, but combined with the drawn shots before and after... attack of the baby fat


----------



## montiee (Feb 15, 2007)

How fucking sad can you be to analyse animation frame by frame to find these things. You all fucking sad, real sad..haha


----------



## Seany (Feb 15, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Shippuuden was awsome, except for this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the only bad one so far =p
lol.


----------



## Ryu Kazama (Feb 15, 2007)

To be so picky to point out that Konohamaru still is...well, in some ways sad, and in some ways amusing. Have you guys not looked at real people? Their eye's are very rarely perfectly alligned when look at something. Of course you wont really notice cause they're moving, but just like that still, you'll find they're not alligned as perfectly as you might think. So is it really something to be picky about as far as the anime is concerned? No, not really.

Then there's fat Sakura and what not. It's been said before. This is meant to be seen in motion, not frame by frame. Things get exaggerated on purpose to give it the effect they're looking for. It's just the way it works. Things are done oddly (to us) but to animators it's normal to get the desired effect. 

Lastly, yes, there are times when things are blatantly ugly. Like last episodes huge head Gaara where perspective was oh so wrong.


----------



## T4R0K (Feb 15, 2007)

Com'on, depsite the bitching, some of those poor executed drawings are funny, aren't they ?


----------



## Shikashi (Feb 15, 2007)

What's funny is that Sakura had bigger boobs in Part 1...


----------



## evilnarutofan (Feb 15, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Shippuuden was awsome, except for this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




to be fair , that part never happened in the manga , so its filler


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 15, 2007)

it actually did, but it was moved to the hokage's room


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 15, 2007)

Don't know how to make screenshots and all, but Jiraiya looked F'd up when he looked up at Naruto at the Konoha gates. Thank god things look better next episode.


----------



## .Tomasu (Feb 15, 2007)

Another one of Anime Sakura's Weight:


----------



## FrostXian (Feb 15, 2007)

Thats it, now this thread is made of flame bait. I simply need to visit the thread and I'll have a nice long list of retarded idiots and trendwhores.
Worst part is, you will never know that you are so. Pitiful. I would take you on ignore list, but its too much time to waste on you pieces of shits.
Well played.
Na.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh my fucking God! WTF! Are you guys serious!!!? I really think to myself each day why there are humans like you guys. As soon as the first episode comes out, not even subbed yet, people are bitching and complaining, like if they have the talent and better skills to animate. This is why I don't like critics who don't have any expertise in the subject they are addressing. They don't look at each aspect or view and only judge through their sheer amatuer experience and comparising to others of the same subject.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 15, 2007)

Seeing as how Shippuden first episode was really great, I don't think this thread will have as many pictures as the old one(hopes so).


----------



## theender1987 (Feb 15, 2007)

It has to be said, this thread is pathetic.


----------



## koao (Feb 15, 2007)

I need to ask everyone

*How many people here watch Naruto in slow motion?? or Frame by frame just to post ?*


----------



## kewlmyc (Feb 15, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> Thats it, now this thread is made of flame bait. I simply need to visit the thread and I'll have a nice long list of retarded idiots and trendwhores.
> Worst part is, you will never know that you are so. Pitiful. I would take you on ignore list, but its too much time to waste on you pieces of shits.
> Well played.
> Na.



Look, I actually post pictures that are not that good compared to the rest of the episode, not just "bad frame" pictures.  The picture I posted actually lasted for a good 2 seconds.  I'm not hating on the animation or Shippuuden itself as a matter of fact, I just find it funny how they drew Sakura at that time.  So keep your insults to yourself.

I'm also not like the people who constantly complain, this is actuall my first time "complaining".  So STFU.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 15, 2007)

i thought the second half had alot of poorly drawn images


----------



## mvlax22 (Feb 15, 2007)

This thread shouldn't have been made this early. You people need to stop obsessing over Gaara, maybe that'll help get that sand out of your collective vaginas.


----------



## Scorch (Feb 15, 2007)

Tomas Schwarz said:


> Another one of Anime Sakura's Weight:



lol wtf?!
Sakura gain lots of wight during those 2 years!


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Feb 15, 2007)

only bad parts were in the filler parts where they were just trying to be funny....

everyone looks a bit younger in the anime to me too.....but that's probably just me

but the art is pretty damn good so far, especially the intro


----------



## kyubisharingan (Feb 15, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Shippuuden was awsome, except for this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is an ugly ass pic XD. i agree, that sakura pic was bad


----------



## DeepCut (Feb 15, 2007)

What amuses me about threads like these is when someone SUDDENLY just posts a picture, and most of the time leaves no comment! ITS DAMN HILARIOUS . lol.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Feb 15, 2007)

This thread is pointless beyond all reasoning. Stop bitching about poorly drown images, cuz i bet that you couldnt draw it right either.


----------



## InuBlade (Feb 15, 2007)

SAKURA NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2007)

Tomas Schwarz said:


> Another one of Anime Sakura's Weight:



I call Fat Sakura FC! 



DemonAbyss10 said:


> This thread is pointless beyond all reasoning. Stop bitching about poorly drown images, cuz i bet that you couldnt draw it right either.



Wow, I don't remember this much bitching in the previous one.
Damn people, poorly drawn is poorly drawn, have a laugh.


----------



## Somnus (Feb 15, 2007)

Chee said:


> I call Fat Sakura FC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QFT. This thread isn't for bitching about the animation , but finding funny pics, even if bad drawn or not.


----------



## Petzie (Feb 15, 2007)

Argh ._. I'm annoyed this thread even exists.

It's going to be packed with flaming xD


----------



## Konoha (Feb 15, 2007)

fat sakura got big boobs


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 15, 2007)

evilnarutofan said:


> to be fair , that part never happened in the manga , so its filler


Actually it did. But it wasn't set in Tsunade's office. Check out Chapter 245 again.

Wait... the old thread is gone?


----------



## Monna (Feb 15, 2007)

Chee said:


> I call Fat Sakura FC!


There already is one.


----------



## Ritsu (Feb 15, 2007)

Petzie said:


> Argh ._. I'm annoyed this thread even exists.
> 
> It's going to be packed with flaming xD


Yeah, I'm with you.


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Feb 15, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Shippuuden was awsome, except for this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The perspective looks pretty bad on Sakura. She also looks a little manly to me.


----------



## Konoha (Feb 15, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Shippuuden was awsome, except for this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sakura got a midget arm


----------



## Ping5000 (Feb 15, 2007)

This one was the only obvious one IMO.


----------



## Dave (Feb 15, 2007)

thats disturbing


----------



## Coaxmetal (Feb 15, 2007)

*U GONNA GET RAPED!*


----------



## geG (Feb 16, 2007)

Ping5000 said:


> This one was the only obvious one IMO.



Good Naruto, you look kind of cool!


----------



## MercifulSky (Feb 16, 2007)

*Pops out of lurkerdom* I don't know if others would consider this really badly drawn, but Shikamaru's face made me lol.


----------



## koao (Feb 16, 2007)

"naruto touches himself at night"


----------



## Kibate (Feb 16, 2007)

look, there are people who flame, there are people who are crazy fanboys, but let's be honest for a moment, the second part of the episode was poorly drawn, and the first one was drawn by gods. The next one will be good too.  Thats the case and let people have their fun with these poorly drawn images.

Oh, and the second episode was only drawn like that because it was a episode wiht no action at all, HE HAPPY that they don't use their awesome artist on such episodes.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 16, 2007)

There was this one where Naruto was talking to Konohamaru, I think. His face looked short and distorted.


----------



## Mojim (Feb 16, 2007)

Something is really wrong with those pics!! :S What have the animators done to Naruto and friends? :sweat


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2007)

God some people are to funny. People fucking relax it's a cartoon show, it's funny to look at pictures messed up. God no one lightens up around this place.


----------



## SLEDGE (Feb 16, 2007)

it's that damn animator for ep2 aka part 2 of the 1hour special... an korean bastard, which has done a couple off filler eps.. why was he/she allowed to draw one of the first eps off shippuden? beats me  
but ep three, looked like it had some good animasjon  , so we got some goood animastjon coming next week


----------



## Dave (Feb 16, 2007)

ok, look at narutos pupils
WOW
thats all i can say


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 16, 2007)

Coaxmetal said:


> *U GONNA GET RAPED!*



does this help?


----------



## montiee (Feb 16, 2007)

koao said:


> I need to ask everyone
> 
> *How many people here watch Naruto in slow motion?? or Frame by frame just to post ?*



Answer: As many fucking idiots who post in this thread complaining about a frame or two in an anime. All of them with no life and the mental age of  2 year olds.

Someone needs to mail them 30c for a bullet to make their life better. I can't imagine a sader life than what the bitches posting in this thread complaining about a frame not drawn to there expectations have. How gay. Wake up wankers and enjoy life. I know you don't have much going for you but what have you to loose if you're at the point that you are now examining anime frame by frame. It can't get any worse 

Next those same losers will seek to punish me by giving me a neg rep. Now that will put a hole in my self esteem..bhahaha


----------



## cygnus (Feb 16, 2007)

This is dumb. You can't analyse these things frame by frame. To create proper motion there sometimes have to be these intermediate frames that look wierd. That's the way it works.

You are looking at that Sakura picture wrong anyway. Don't you people know what an armpit + lat look like?

The only bad animation you can legitimately take is pupils being off. You enjoy doing that over and over again.


----------



## Shounen Bat (Feb 16, 2007)

Geg said:


> Good Naruto, you look kind of cool!



hahahahaha... oh man, that brings back memories


----------



## calimike (Feb 16, 2007)

Closed this damn thread. THat was so old!


----------



## Danse (Feb 16, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> ok, look at narutos pupils
> WOW
> thats all i can say


 
oh i see you have noticed the special "i-can-see-up-and-down-at-the-same-time-no-jutsu"


----------



## crospy (Feb 16, 2007)

there's obviously some people who are taking this thread too seriously. It's more of a funny drawings thread. Well that's how I see it. If there are actually people who are pissed off and hate the animators for an unusually drawed frame, then...they are sad.  

Though, I hate how Temari looks, but that's not just 1 frame, that's every frame of her. She looks old and tired and..... unhealthily skinny. 
But The fat sakura is hilarious.


----------



## Arachnia (Feb 16, 2007)

The faces were done horribly most of the time...shikas head was somewhat small  and temaris just looks funny


----------



## Lammy (Feb 16, 2007)

montiee said:


> Answer: As many fucking idiots who post in this thread complaining about a frame or two in an anime. All of them with no life and the mental age of  2 year olds.
> 
> Someone needs to mail them 30c for a bullet to make their life better. I can't imagine a sader life than what the bitches posting in this thread complaining about a frame not drawn to there expectations have. How gay. Wake up wankers and enjoy life. I know you don't have much going for you but what have you to loose if you're at the point that you are now examining anime frame by frame. It can't get any worse
> 
> Next those same losers will seek to punish me by giving me a neg rep. Now that will put a hole in my self esteem..bhahaha




Oh shut up. It isn't like most of us are watching in slow motion or pausing frame by frame to look out for mistakes. Some of us are just pointing out the glaringly obvious or bad ones. On the plus side, those will be fixed for the DVD release 



MercifulSky said:


> *Pops out of lurkerdom* I don't know if others would consider this really badly drawn, but Shikamaru's face made me lol.




What the hell? This was amazingly done. I was impressed by this one.


Ping5000 said:


> This one was the only obvious one IMO.




Yeah that's the worse one. I actually hated those scenes, they really broke us out of the narrative and reminded me that it wasn't to be taken seriously.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 16, 2007)

Why is this thread got full with flame fest?

Seriously, poorly drawn Naruto scenes serious business!! -_-


----------



## cow9654 (Feb 16, 2007)

Look at Naruto!  

Haha, and you guys thought the animation was perfect  !


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 16, 2007)

I only caught one thing and that was when Tsunade was talking to naruto in her office and just before kakashi appears...one of her eyebrows was off...thats all i noticed


----------



## Radharn (Feb 16, 2007)

Check these out.


----------



## kAulART (Feb 16, 2007)

Screen caps allow you to pic faults that you wouldnt notice when its animated, so it not a big deal really


----------



## Radharn (Feb 16, 2007)

kAulART said:


> Screen caps allow you to pic faults that you wouldnt notice when its animated, so it not a big deal really



The leg one is not really animated as it is considered badly drawn (like Shika's face when he's with Temari.) if you can watch it again.


----------



## reddik (Feb 16, 2007)

Radharn said:


> Check these out.



Whoa poor Sakura


----------



## meatballs2007 (Feb 16, 2007)

Someone needs to neg rep these stupid fucks right now

Uchiha Itachi
Sparkles
BandanaDan
Hollow Ichigo
Danse
Cow9654
Radharn


----------



## Kei Kurono (Feb 16, 2007)

Ping5000 said:


> This one was the only obvious one IMO.



When I fist saw that image in motion I kept thinking to myself that timeskip Naruto was like "I MUST RAPE"


----------



## Vanillin (Feb 16, 2007)

I really hate these:


Sakura's arms look way too thin compared to the rest of her.


She looks like Ton-Ton


----------



## chibi_oan (Feb 16, 2007)

Illusive said:


> I really hate these:
> 
> She looks like Ton-Ton



That she does.


----------



## bonziblueboy (Feb 16, 2007)

There is one part when Kakashi talks to Sakura in the office and she talks yet her lips don't move!

Does Naruto Look Fat To Anyone Else?
(Jaw Area)


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 16, 2007)

meatballs2007 said:


> Someone needs to neg rep these stupid fucks right now
> 
> Uchiha Itachi
> Sparkles
> ...



Shut the fuck up, and lick my balls.


----------



## Radharn (Feb 16, 2007)

meatballs2007 said:


> Someone needs to neg rep these stupid fucks right now
> 
> Uchiha Itachi
> Sparkles
> ...



Yeah Uchiha Itachi's right. F#ck off. If you don't like this thread stay away from it. You're the one who's stupid, jacka$$.


----------



## Dave (Feb 16, 2007)

meatballs2007 said:


> Someone needs to neg rep these stupid fucks right now
> 
> Uchiha Itachi
> Sparkles
> ...


neg me bitch
i dare you


----------



## Kei Kurono (Feb 16, 2007)

Tsunade's hands really thin


----------



## Denizen (Feb 16, 2007)

bonziblueboy said:


> There is one part when Kakashi talks to Sakura in the office and she talks yet her lips don't move!



hah, I only noticed that the second time. This only leaves one conclusion - 

SHE'S A VENTRILOQUIST


----------



## Louchan (Feb 16, 2007)

Kei Kurono said:


> Tsunade's hands really thin



Not to mention it looks like a fork.


----------



## Catterix (Feb 16, 2007)

We all knew this was going to happen anyway.

Episode 2 was done by the same art director behind episode 197... of course there were going to be cross-eyed moments and disproportioned limbs.

Ah wells, just a shame it had to happen so soon.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 16, 2007)

here are some i thought looked really awkward, as an artist, this does bug the hell out of me


-  gaara's dwarf minion

-  errr who are you oO

- they lazied this, you can tell

the only image i found that exactly looks like a frame from the manga is this one of gaara


----------



## Kriz (Feb 16, 2007)

this one was easy to spot, the scene was just a zoom in on Naruto's face.


----------



## Rivayir (Feb 16, 2007)

Good Sakura, you look kinda cool!


----------



## LuckyDucky (Feb 16, 2007)

Episode was well-drawn, but I did notice this:



What's wrong, you ask? This was after Kakashi moved his forehead protector and revealed his Sharingan, declaring he'd have to take it seriously.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 16, 2007)

@luckyd: ahahaha good spot! xD


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 16, 2007)

Did anyone get the feeling when they closed up on Deidara and Sasori that Sasori looked...somewhat distorted?


----------



## MercifulSky (Feb 16, 2007)

bonziblueboy said:


> There is one part when Kakashi talks to Sakura in the office and she talks yet her lips don't move!



Ah, I saw that, too. I thought I just wasn't paying attention, so I went back and, yup, close-lipped. How lazy of them.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 16, 2007)

there was also a clip that deidara ddnt have the nail polish when he reached into his bag


----------



## pancake (Feb 16, 2007)

meatballs2007 said:


> Someone needs to neg rep these stupid fucks right now
> 
> Uchiha Itachi
> Sparkles
> ...





...-twitch-
Did we do anything wrong? We were just saying our opinion.
Anyways, that picture with Shikamaru and Temari there is nothing wrong with it. I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## meatballs2007 (Feb 16, 2007)

Holy shit.  It looks like we have quite a few more fucking morons in here.  Well, here we go...

Uchiha Itachi
Sparkles
BandanaDan
Hollow Ichigo
Danse
Cow9654
Radharn

Illusive
Dynamic Dragon
Kriz
Lastier


----------



## pancake (Feb 16, 2007)

meatballs2007 said:


> Holy shit.  It looks like we have quite a few more fucking morons in here.  I'll list the fucktards who posted perfectly good pictures...
> 
> Uchiha Itachi
> Sparkles
> ...




Wow, how mature. 
I have a feeling this thread will be locked.


----------



## MercifulSky (Feb 16, 2007)

Sparkles said:


> Wow, how mature.
> I have a feeling this thread will be locked.



DDD:

If I talk to the meatball person directly, will I be on The List? onoes


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 16, 2007)

Its not gonna be locked because of some moron named Blueballs2007.

This thread is about to post pictures that in your opinion are drawn badly. So cut the bitching about this thread and have a laugh.


----------



## pancake (Feb 16, 2007)

MercifulSky said:


> DDD:
> 
> If I talk to the meatball person directly, will I be on The List? onoes



Lol, probally but that won't eat you or get you a neg rep. :/


----------



## Lammy (Feb 16, 2007)

meatballs2007 said:


> Holy shit.  It looks like we have quite a few more fucking morons in here.  Well, here we go...
> 
> Uchiha Itachi
> Sparkles
> ...




You've got a small penis!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 16, 2007)

meatballs2007 said:


> Holy shit.  It looks like we have quite a few more fucking morons in here.  Well, here we go...
> 
> Uchiha Itachi
> Sparkles
> ...



hey speak for urself!, i think you should add urself, i dont know whats your problem but people here have their own views!
we are not flaming or bitching about the episode we're saying the truth, cant hand the heat? stay out of the kitchen!


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Feb 16, 2007)

Uchiha|Itachi said:


> Its not gonna be locked because of some moron named Blueballs2007.
> 
> This thread is about to post pictures that in your opinion are drawn badly. So cut the bitching about this thread and have a laugh.



Man that would suck if this topic did get closed, by the way where did the original Poorly Drawn Naruto Scenes topic go since I can't find it in any old topics?


----------



## pancake (Feb 16, 2007)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> Man that would suck if this topic did get closed, by the way where did the original Poorly Drawn Naruto Scenes topic go since I can't find it in any old topics?




It ran away to Manga Colorings. DD:



Link for you:
Feats

^_^


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Feb 16, 2007)

It is kind of dumb though. 

Sakura's lips not moving is one thing I noticed, but at least the story is there.


----------



## pancake (Feb 16, 2007)

Screenshot from preview of next episode:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kakashi looks like he's been ran over! XD


----------



## El Torero (Feb 16, 2007)

Kriz said:


> this one was easy to spot, the scene was just a zoom in on Naruto's face.



Naruto is a camalion! :amazed


----------



## Lammy (Feb 16, 2007)

Sparkles said:


> Screenshot from preview of next episode:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That looks fine in motion I reckon. Nothing wrong with it.


Dynamic Dragon said:


> here are some i thought looked really awkward, as an artist, this does bug the hell out of me
> 
> 
> -  gaara's dwarf minion
> ...




What?! All these are FINE! Perspective on Gaara looks alrigt.
Maybe except for Sakura's pupils.



Kriz said:


> this one was easy to spot, the scene was just a zoom in on Naruto's face.






Lastier said:


> Good Sakura, you look kinda cool!



lol, I swear this Art Director is disgruntled over low salary and taking the piss on purpose


----------



## pancake (Feb 16, 2007)

BandanaDan said:


> That looks fine in motion I reckon. Nothing wrong with it.



Lol, I'm sorry. I can't tell which pics are poorly drawn.
The pic is kinda funny, though. XD


----------



## Corwin (Feb 16, 2007)

> What?! All these are FINE! Perspective on Gaara looks alrigt.



Well, Gaara's minion is closer to the "camera" so he should be slightly bigger than Gaara, not the other way round.


----------



## Lammy (Feb 16, 2007)

chaosas said:


> Well, Gaara's minion is closer to the "camera" so he should be slightly bigger than Gaara, not the other way round.



Oh haha I see it now. You're right. Baki turned into a midget.


----------



## Chee (Feb 16, 2007)

Sparkles said:


> Screenshot from preview of next episode:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Didn't know there were cars in Naruto.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 16, 2007)

Sparkles said:


> Screenshot from preview of next episode:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



omg! lmaoooooooooo!!!! thats a great screen cap lmao!


----------



## OMGicantbelieveit (Feb 16, 2007)

Haha, wow. already. I loved the episode and thought it was pretty well-drawn.

There were some parts, like Shika's head and Sakura sometimes,but everything else you really dont notice unless you watch the episode 3 or 4 times.


----------



## Xell (Feb 16, 2007)

INARI!!! (Sorry if this is a repost)


----------



## Darkwun (Feb 16, 2007)

all of ep 1-2 it still felt fillerish studio perriot need to up their game


----------



## Production (Feb 16, 2007)

Xell said:


> INARI!!! (Sorry if this is a repost)



Oh my god. lmao


----------



## danteliveson (Feb 16, 2007)

I totally didn't notice that!!!!!!


----------



## taboo (Feb 16, 2007)

Knight_Hero said:


> does this help?



That just begs the question... is having sex with a clone of yourself i*c*st or masturbation?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 16, 2007)

Has anyone posted the screen with the complete stranger in the Thirds place on the monument?


----------



## Kyo-san-kitty (Feb 16, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Is it just me, or does the Kyuubi look like a deranged Saturday Morning Cartoon Animal here? Nothing wrong with it, but the Kyuubi looks less...cool there.


----------



## Gamble (Feb 16, 2007)

Kyo-san-kitty said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like the talking color box on the preschool Nickelodeon hours.


----------



## MercifulSky (Feb 17, 2007)

Lazt said:


> Looks like the talking color box on the preschool Nickelodeon hours.



FACE! Why do I even remember that?


----------



## Tobi (Feb 17, 2007)

LuckyDucky said:


> Episode was well-drawn, but I did notice this:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong, you ask? This was after Kakashi moved his forehead protector and revealed his Sharingan, declaring he'd have to take it seriously.



YOU WIN!

I re-wacthed it again. Lol! That's sure! XD


----------



## Lithe-Fider (Feb 17, 2007)

Tobi said:


> YOU WIN!
> I re-wacthed it again. Lol! That's sure! XD



Hahaha discontinuity!  Nice catch!  X33

I thought the episode was drown and animated DAMN *AWESOME*, holy shit, I love the new mature looks, very pleasing.  And there will always be a few lazy bits here and there in TV episodes, it happens, and I really didn't notice any of these things people are pointing out....  >_>  and most aren't that bad.  If over 90% of the animation/drawing is awesome I really don't care about a few lazy scenes here and there.


----------



## Tobi (Feb 17, 2007)

Now, I notice what it looks like 


*Spoiler*: __ 





That's not mine, you will check Sakura Kaijuu   and see? Okay?


----------



## Shounen Bat (Feb 17, 2007)

well, this is just a discontinuity i found, but i guess i'll mention it here. in that pic with kakashi, notice that they're all standing on grass. then, when they show the overhead shot, they're all on dirt. kinda weird.

and to those who might say i'm putting way too much time into this, i seriously caught it the second time i saw the episode


----------



## Ping5000 (Feb 17, 2007)

I see what you're writing there. Wait, I actually don't see what you're writing there.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 17, 2007)

haha the clip before that, when he was writing side view, it was bad xD


----------



## Ping5000 (Feb 17, 2007)

I thought the episode was well-drawn overall, but the only thing that really bugged me were the eyes. The pupils on Naruto and Sakura were sometimes all over the place which just looked dumb. Gaara's blank stare into nothingness bugged the heck out of me too.


----------



## Svenjamin (Feb 17, 2007)

People need to realise this is *not a complaining thread*. It's a thread where we can *have a laugh* over how ridiculoursly something was drawn.


----------



## pancake (Feb 17, 2007)

Ping5000 said:


> I see what you're writing there. Wait, I actually don't see what you're writing there.





lol some neat writing Gaara has 

Edit: Haha, someone neg repped me in this board and it had swear words in the comment rep thing. I have a feeling it was that meatballs person 

Are swear words even allowed in commenting about someones rep? -goes to read faq-

The commenty rep thing was kind of offensive for a 13 year old like me. -is sensitive-
Do you report it for swearing words?


----------



## Gamble (Feb 17, 2007)

Ping5000 said:


> I see what you're writing there. Wait, I actually don't see what you're writing there.



Don't make fun of Gaara, he's a little bit special.


----------



## MercifulSky (Feb 17, 2007)

Sparkles said:


> Edit: Haha, someone neg repped me in this board and it had swear words in the comment rep thing. I have a feeling it was that meatballs person



Someone neg repped me "for lols" D:


----------



## テマリ (Feb 17, 2007)

Ping5000 said:


> I see what you're writing there. Wait, I actually don't see what you're writing there.



Nah, Gaara was just bored so he decided to doodle  ^_^


----------



## InuBlade (Feb 17, 2007)

Hmm something tells me the flamers here think the people posting bad art also hate Shippuuden. Hello! No.


----------



## Konoha (Feb 17, 2007)

Xell said:


> INARI!!! (Sorry if this is a repost)


hes moar Grown up


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 17, 2007)

Who the hell are you? What have you done with the Third?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 17, 2007)

Sparkles said:


> lol some neat writing Gaara has
> 
> Edit: Haha, someone neg repped me in this board and it had swear words in the comment rep thing. I have a feeling it was that meatballs person
> 
> ...



No shit, the guy is too weak to even leave his name.


----------



## montiee (Feb 17, 2007)

All neg reppers are usually wimpy ass gutless 13 year olds whom seem to think they are "hurting" you in some way. Leaving a name would scare the shit out of them. The neg rep thing seems to be kind of like a nerd punch and just as fucking sad hahaha. 

I piss myself that someone even bothers repping anyone. What a complete waste of time. May I request that when you neg rep me that you at least leave some entertaining comments and at least try to be a bit creative. If you are going to go through the effort at least put some pride into it you bunch of pimply 13 year old nerd wankers.


----------



## Gui (Feb 17, 2007)

none of those images are poorly drawn...but ok...


----------



## Lady Azura (Feb 17, 2007)

Xell said:


> INARI!!! (Sorry if this is a repost)



Good eyes! I didn't see that! 



Ping5000 said:


> I see what you're writing there. Wait, I actually don't see what you're writing there.



Don't make fun of Gaara... he's the Kazekage! He can write however he wants! Even if it isn't legible, no one's going to say anything because he's the Kazekage and they must obey. 

In any case, his handwriting is better than mine.


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh wow, only two episodes of Shippuuden and there are already ten pages. While some of the pictures did give me a good laugh, some look okay to me. Oh by the way, Inari is the boy from the Wave Country right? If so, that guy does look like him.


----------



## Suikka (Feb 17, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Who the hell are you? What have you done with the Third?



He has dropped his beard.


----------



## Lain (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow, people take this "poorly drawn" thing a bit too seriously. People, we're not making fun of the series, or saying that the art totally blows... we know people make mistakes, it's only human. We're just pointing them out because of how funny they look.


----------



## Melero (Feb 17, 2007)

WTF it's Haku! What on earth have Studio Perriot been smoking, this is nothing like the manga image of that scene


----------



## meatballs2007 (Feb 17, 2007)

> Edit: Haha, someone neg repped me in this board and it had swear words in the comment rep thing. I have a feeling it was that meatballs person


I can't neg rep anyone.



> All neg reppers are usually wimpy ass gutless 13 year olds whom seem to think they are "hurting" you in some way. Leaving a name would scare the shit out of them.


Yeah, most of the people who neg rep me are too much of a pussy to even leave their name.  I usually have respect for people who leave their name... unless they're retarded of course.

Note for next post-Add Melero


----------



## Karman (Feb 17, 2007)

Uchiha|Itachi said:


> Since the old thread disappeared somehow, and tomorrow the new series will start, I've decided to open a sequel to the old thread. So start to post scenes!
> 
> 
> 
> Her nose looks akward



Hands down, Sakura was the worst for bad drawing in the episode. But its not actually her nose that's the problem with this image. It's her eyes. They are placed completely imappropriately. The top of a persons nose intersects with their brow. Her eyebrow should be raised just slightly above the bridge of her nose.

And that shot that someone else posted with Sakura raising her arm toward the screen simply lacks forshortening, which weirdifies it considerably.


----------



## Blagblare (Feb 17, 2007)

Ooo, I didn't know Shikamaru needed XX Small!


----------



## Ping5000 (Feb 17, 2007)

Most of the images posted here are not that bad (with a couple exceptions). About 3/4 of the stuff posted here are stuff people would never catch if they just watched it without an insane critical eye.


----------



## taboo (Feb 17, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Who the hell are you? What have you done with the Third?



Lol, Tsunade isn't looking too good either...


----------



## Gin (inactive) (Feb 17, 2007)

Some of the pics are hilarious, lovely handwriting gaara has


----------



## Lady Azura (Feb 17, 2007)

Not really poorly drawn... but...



That person's hair made me laugh. XD


----------



## Takuto (Feb 17, 2007)

Xell said:


> INARI!!! (Sorry if this is a repost)



Haha, nice, never noticed it, great spot.


----------



## Lock Ree (Feb 17, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Who the hell are you? What have you done with the Third?



That is... strange...


----------



## Blagblare (Feb 17, 2007)

Lady Azura said:


> Not really poorly drawn... but...
> 
> 
> 
> That person's hair made me laugh. XD




DANG! Thats even worse than Shikamaru's leaf armband....


----------



## InuBlade (Feb 17, 2007)

Maybe they meant for Gaara to be writing arabic. Just a thought:




I thought this was good!:


Here's what Sakura looks like "fixed":


----------



## C. (Feb 17, 2007)

she has two right hands :S


----------



## Dave (Feb 17, 2007)

wow thoese are LL AWOSME


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Feb 17, 2007)

I will deny that Shippuuden did not phail!


----------



## Blagblare (Feb 17, 2007)

I have to say this but, SHIPPUDEN is starting off much better than Part 1... Everything i've seen are error that are really small.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 18, 2007)

Knight_Hero said:


> does this help?



Well, this is...somewhat disturbing.


----------



## Tobi (Feb 18, 2007)

auvixa said:


> Maybe they meant for Gaara to be writing arabic. Just a thought:



that's fake arabic.

i wonder what he's writing about

rof jeeaees
mer rsekfr


----------



## Xell (Feb 18, 2007)

Knight_Hero said:


> does this help?



I love it how he's kind of not staring at Part 1 Naruto but actually slightly staring at the Camera and looking retarded.. :/


----------



## azizan (Feb 18, 2007)

auvixa said:


> Maybe they meant for Gaara to be writing arabic. Just a thought:






Tobi said:


> that's fake arabic.
> 
> i wonder what he's writing about
> 
> ...




actually it's Correct.

and it means Learn ِarabic in toronto University


----------



## Konoha (Feb 18, 2007)

^^ correct dude u seems u know arabic language


----------



## Kei Kurono (Feb 18, 2007)

Melero said:


> WTF it's Haku! What on earth have Studio Perriot been smoking, this is nothing like the manga image of that scene



Haku lacks nipples


----------



## geG (Feb 18, 2007)

Not that it's poorly drawn or anything, but does anyone else find the idea of Gaara doing paperwork odd?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 18, 2007)

Geg said:


> Not that it's poorly drawn or anything, but does anyone else find the idea of Gaara doing paperwork odd?


Hes the Kazekage, its part of the job. Or don't you remember the paperwork Tsunade has to do as Hokage?


----------



## geG (Feb 18, 2007)

I know it's because he's the Kazekage, I'm just saying it's something you'd never expect of him before this point.


----------



## Cuivreries (Feb 18, 2007)

_My only complaint is the way Temari was drawn here:_



_In this picture, her facial expression is beyond strange. Also, her head is not proportionate to the rest of her body. Someone may've had Pocket Fighter in mind._


----------



## Konoha (Feb 18, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Who the hell are you? What have you done with the Third?


rofl dude the whole face's are messed up and heres my comments :rofl

shodai:Give me a Kiss
nidaime:smothing smelling good
sandaime do you think about my new look just got shaved my chin 
yondaime:im just sad i wanted that toy 
godaime:its my toy 

thank you i hope you enjoyed the show


----------



## Christen (Feb 18, 2007)

Haha! Nice pictures. Well this time we could point out scenes starting from episode 1.

Oh, the old thread isn't dead. Here's the link: The polls dont lie!

But I strongly suggest we post Shippuuden shots here. ^^


----------



## pancake (Feb 19, 2007)

Renaissance Manhattanite said:


> _My only complaint is the way Temari was drawn here:_
> 
> 
> 
> _In this picture, her facial expression is beyond strange. Also, her head is not proportionate to the rest of her body. Someone may've had Pocket Fighter in mind._




There is nothing really wrong with that picture. :/​


----------



## DeDFishDonTFloaT (Feb 19, 2007)

The animation was horrible, nothing more need be said.


----------



## MercifulSky (Feb 19, 2007)

Geg said:


> Not that it's poorly drawn or anything, but does anyone else find the idea of Gaara doing paperwork odd?



Maybe it looks so bad because he's _not_ doing paperwork, just pretending. Or writing in his diary or something. I like that thought better. Gaara blowing off steam by writing in a diary. It's more practical than slaughtering villagers and destroying buildings.


----------



## Even (Feb 19, 2007)

well, he IS the Kazekage after all. It comes with the job I guess...


----------



## Jeanne (Feb 19, 2007)

So true lol!!!​


----------



## Fu-Shy (Feb 19, 2007)

LOL,I like the pics!
Some of them are really poorly drawn..
Like the Hokage-mountain....XD

It was...a pain...XD
poor Yondi... 
Inari was interesting too! 

Nahhh...
I've found something too! 
This is not poorly drawn but...umm...interesting!:3
Link removed
I think this dude is drunken!


----------



## Melero (Feb 21, 2007)

Not really poorly drawn but more of a colour mistake...



Deidara's fingernails arn't painted.


----------



## Kei Kurono (Feb 21, 2007)

Melero said:


> Not really poorly drawn but more of a colour mistake...
> 
> 
> 
> Deidara's fingernails arn't painted.



Whoa good eyes, I never noticed that


----------



## master bruce (Feb 21, 2007)

Gaara looses alot of his cool without his bad-side.
He is much better at being bad than good.
They made him too soft,too weak looking.
He needs his edge back, he doesn't have to be evil, but still he can have a temper, like batman or inuyasha.

They are good guys, yet you know not to cross them cause they will pimp hand any evil doer.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 21, 2007)

Gaara was always good natured, it was the people around him that drove him to be the maniac that he was.


----------



## SimonNL (Feb 21, 2007)

Sennen Koroshii!


----------



## ssj3klash (Feb 21, 2007)

You know what I think is that people will always find something to complain about. First you complain about the fillers now Shippuuden. I can that the animators could make some mistakes, besides were are all human. If you have something to say that you want to have corrected then I would suggest writing emails to the animators of Shippuuden.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 21, 2007)

We don't complain, we laugh.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Feb 21, 2007)

SimonNL said:


> Sennen Koroshii!



Looks like Naruto's going to unleash his 1000 years of pain on Kakashi


----------



## Takuto (Feb 21, 2007)

Melero said:


> Not really poorly drawn but more of a colour mistake...
> 
> 
> 
> Deidara's fingernails arn't painted.



Nice spot, didn't notice that heh, had to stare at it for a bit before i realised.


----------



## ChibiSephirothsEndgame (Feb 21, 2007)

I come in here to look at the funny pictures and possible funny captions. That is how I enjoy this thread. Are there badly drawn scenes? Of course there are and I know why there are. I hope some people here know why some of the scenes are drawn badly. I do agree some people who are upset with this thread are taken this too seriously.


----------



## Konoha (Feb 21, 2007)

SimonNL said:


> Sennen Koroshii!


Naruto ne thaousand years of pain
Kakashi:Flat no jutsu


----------



## Akechi (Feb 21, 2007)

People are really grasping for straws saying any of the pics posted in here can be labelled as "badly drawn"...


----------



## Criminal (Feb 21, 2007)

I think the diedara thing is just laziness more than anything else. They probaly already had a hand drawn on an old cell ready to go and didnt even bother drawing another one with painted nails.  

^^Maybe not but I dont want to believe that more than one person saw an unpainted akatsuki fingernail during the screen test and just ignored it. Is nothing sacred anymore? Will he even have hands next week?


----------



## starlacyi (Feb 21, 2007)

Ping5000 said:


> I see what you're writing there. Wait, I actually don't see what you're writing there.



I showed that to my friend. He said Gaara was doodling SasuNaru XD

Well, either that or he needs to learn how to write better...or maybe he's just doodling random stuff and goofing off 


Does it seem like Itachi has short hair? Not badly draw areally but still.


----------



## El Torero (Feb 22, 2007)

Sakura looks...strange.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 22, 2007)

^Can we refrain from showing episode 3 pictures until tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Melero (Feb 22, 2007)

Diego Serrano said:


> Sakura looks...strange.



Looks like Sakura's amazed of her new fetish


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 22, 2007)

lol x_D self explanatory really...

2nd time in a row. its not the art, its something else 8)


----------



## El Torero (Feb 22, 2007)

Amorphal power!


Chamaleon Naruto, again!


Boobies.


Sakura Kong!


Gaara looks weird.


----------



## pancake (Feb 22, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol x_D self explanatory really...
> 
> 2nd time in a row. its not the art, its something else 8)




Missing nail polish.  ​


----------



## T4R0K (Feb 22, 2007)

Diego Serrano said:


> Sakura looks...strange.



I don't see the problem artwise, but she looks like after too much drugs, she thinks her hand is talking to her :

"Hello Sakura, I'm your hand. Let's be friends and make more joints !"

Sorry... I'm thinking about that because of some stupidly funny french parodies of the current Gaara arc in the manga.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 22, 2007)

LOL. Nice one guys. I hope these weren't rushed for production it looks like they were. Well at least the DVDs will fix those up.


----------



## sheshyo (Feb 22, 2007)

Naruto back from the Dentist's office:


----------



## ~E~ (Feb 22, 2007)

*Cheshire*



Kyo-san-kitty said:


> *Spoiler*: __



*Spoiler*: __ 





That pic reminds me of the cat from Alice in Wonderland....       




Seprated at birth!


----------



## Odie (Feb 22, 2007)

Sparkles said:


> Screenshot from preview of next episode:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



LOL
Anyone else think of the badguy on Roger Rabbit after seeing this?


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Feb 23, 2007)

How can the animators forget to paint Deidara's nails? Hopefully there won't be a third time.


----------



## Gamble (Feb 23, 2007)

Diego Serrano said:


> Sakura looks...strange.



What's..wrong with her arm?

I lol'd at her being in a "OMFG" state looking at her hand though xD


----------



## Jh1stgen (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh. What did they do to you Sakura! T_T

*SHAKES FIST!


----------



## InuBlade (Feb 23, 2007)

Diego Serrano said:


> Sakura looks...strange.



It's her eyes that look wrong to me. They are clearly misaligned/crossed. Compare the sclera space around them.

If I were an art director, that's one thing I'd be anal about as it throws the entire shot off.


----------



## Gamble (Feb 23, 2007)

auvixa said:


> It's her eyes that look wrong to me. They are clearly misaligned/crossed. Compare the sclera space around them.
> 
> If I were an art director, that's one thing I'd be anal about as it throws the entire shot off.



Her being hella bulky doesn't throw it off..at all? >.>


----------



## Kaydot (Feb 23, 2007)

The Akatsuki nailpolish is supposed to be purple right?

THEN WHY IS IT BLACK?


----------



## Konoha (Feb 23, 2007)

now the most messed up character is deidara


----------



## Loki (Feb 23, 2007)

Uchiha|Itachi said:


> Since the old thread disappeared somehow, and tomorrow the new series will start, I've decided to open a sequel to the old thread. So start to post scenes!
> 
> 
> 
> Her nose looks akward




no really it dosnt...to me


----------



## MiNaC (Feb 23, 2007)

Odie said:


> LOL
> Anyone else think of the badguy on Roger Rabbit after seeing this?



HAHAH! YES!!!!


----------



## InuBlade (Feb 23, 2007)

The right shoulder looks a little off, but I think it's fine.


----------



## T4R0K (Feb 23, 2007)

^It needs the "OWNED !" tag.


----------



## RaZzy (Feb 23, 2007)

Sometimes anime animators tend to make the pupils go more into the eyes from a trois-quatre view (sometimes seen in the naruto:shippuden scenes), that's not bad animation. Never watched gundam seed destiny?

edit: oh this wasn't a comment on the above animation, that one is well drawn but funny indeed


----------



## MercifulSky (Feb 23, 2007)

Odie said:


> LOL
> Anyone else think of the badguy on Roger Rabbit after seeing this?



I did, too! "Remember _me_, Eddie?!"

God, I love that movie.


----------



## Gasshu Beru! (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, when I was watching episode 3, I paused it so I could go get a soda.
I then froze in horror at this sight being displayed on screen.



Not that it is THAT bad, it just took me by great surprise.:amazed 
This image lasts for only one frame, so it's hard to see while it plays.
At least this isn't as bad as the no-head Naruto....


----------



## Ketsueki Saya (Feb 23, 2007)

What the crap were they doing to Sakura's mug in the first part of episode 3?  She looked like she'd been hit in the face with a shovel     I really hope this doesn't signal a return to shitty filler quality faces... 1-2 were really good!


----------



## Blagblare (Feb 23, 2007)

Gasshu Beru! said:


> Well, when I was watching episode 3, I paused it so I could go get a soda.
> I then froze in horror at this sight being displayed on screen.
> 
> 
> ...



What time was that at?


----------



## Gasshu Beru! (Feb 23, 2007)

Blagblare said:


> What time was that at?



Windows Movie Maker shows that it happens exactly at 10:47:07.


----------



## MercifulSky (Feb 24, 2007)

LOL! That doesn't even look like Kakashi without the signature hair.

Edit: Also, lol @ meatballs.


----------



## Lock Ree (Feb 24, 2007)

Gasshu Beru! said:


> Well, when I was watching episode 3, I paused it so I could go get a soda.
> I then froze in horror at this sight being displayed on screen.
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think we can blame this one on budget cuts...


----------



## Blagblare (Feb 24, 2007)

When i was watching this part slowed down, it went normal as in movement but when it came to this snippet, it backed up.... *Kakashi was throwing some kunais but then it returned to an previous picture they have drawn, the one we see!*


----------



## Konoha (Feb 24, 2007)

:rofl naruto the alien but the left naruto is the funny one


----------



## Film Guru (Feb 24, 2007)

HA HA HA!!! Now THAT is funny! See? You don't have to post frames with something "a fraction off" when there's gems like these. 

Dunno if this one has been posted yet...



Oh, and darn you Gasshu Beru! You beat me to the punch! I found that frame by accident too.


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Feb 24, 2007)

Gasshu Beru! said:


> Well, when I was watching episode 3, I paused it so I could go get a soda.
> I then froze in horror at this sight being displayed on screen.
> 
> 
> ...


I think they only drew half of Kakashi in an opening once (although I never found the frame myself), now they forgot to draw Kakashi's hair. Well at least it's better than the headless Naruto one.


----------



## Lithe-Fider (Feb 24, 2007)

I know this was for animation effect but damn is it funny looking as a still!  X33


----------



## natwel (Feb 24, 2007)

Bloody hell you guys are SO picky it's unbelievable!!!!!


----------



## Blagblare (Feb 24, 2007)

I think Kakashi's hair was the biggest artistic mistake so far... But im not gonna complain about it since it was just a split second...


----------



## Tobi (Feb 24, 2007)

Haven't you notice that?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 24, 2007)

omg lmao, those latests ones are just really bad xDDDD
lmao to that kaka kicking naru2 haha


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 24, 2007)

Maybe they intended to do it that way.


----------



## Denizen (Feb 24, 2007)

Link removed


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Feb 24, 2007)

Haha, Naruto's clones look so funny.


----------



## Takekura (Feb 24, 2007)

Wow... Kakashi is *freaked out*...
Wow... NARUTO is *over-excited*...


----------



## reddik (Feb 24, 2007)

Haha the expressions on the Naruto clones faces is priceless


----------



## Skoemie (Feb 24, 2007)

Just stick to the scenes... Iff you look at frames it will always be like this... Ever tryd to animate? it's a drag and sometimes you just screw the screen a bit but it still looks good unless you slow it down and stuff... else it would be 2 difficult 2 animate


----------



## Xell (Feb 24, 2007)

There's a difference between Poorly drawn scenes and scenes barely noticeable unless you pause it frame by frame.


----------



## InuBlade (Feb 24, 2007)

*EVERYBODY KNOWS THAT ALREADY!!!*

Jeez these people think they're original.


----------



## Kei Kurono (Feb 24, 2007)

Tobi said:


> Haven't you notice that?



One things for certain and that's Kakashi's gotten more flexible over the years


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Feb 24, 2007)

Denizen said:


> The current one



I sereously lol'd when I saw this picture in motion.


----------



## Konoha (Feb 24, 2007)

pikasato said:


> Wow... Kakashi is *freaked out*...
> Wow... NARUTO is *over-excited*...


that close to naurtoXsasuke fight animation !!!


----------



## Chee (Feb 24, 2007)

Wow, Kakashi looked like paper in one of those scenes.


----------



## alkeality (Feb 24, 2007)

konohamaru looks ok but in the opening theme where it shows naruto running his noes looks a little off there


----------



## natwel (Feb 25, 2007)

I think from them screenshot, kakashi is a wee bit skinny and naruto's feet are too small. Apart from that they're ok, and if you watch the anime, those scenes move so quick the defects or at least the 5 frames it's between are 
invisible.


----------



## hussamb (Feb 25, 2007)

no one posted the photo of naruto`s clone when kakashi have him with the hand at 1st , the clone looked like a dull in one fram and as pervert at another


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 25, 2007)

^Do you mean this?


----------



## hussamb (Feb 25, 2007)

yes thanx, the clone seems too happy, maybe he is sadistic( slave )


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 25, 2007)

pikasato said:


> Wow... Kakashi is *freaked out*...
> Wow... NARUTO is *over-excited*...





Ladies and gentlemen, we HAVE a match!


----------



## Masaki (Feb 25, 2007)

Neji Kun said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, we HAVE a match!



This is such epic win.


----------



## Konoha (Feb 26, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> ^Do you mean this?


wtf naruto behind kakashi got anaraction


----------



## DeepCut (Feb 26, 2007)

Hehe love this thread. Don't care about the flamers but this thread is perfect to read if you want a good laugh.

My favorite pic so far are the 2 cartoon styled Naruto's .


----------



## Tleilaxu (Feb 26, 2007)

A little to detailed drawing of Sakura? *cough*


----------



## wiplok (Feb 26, 2007)

Tleilaxu said:


> A little to detailed drawing of Sakura? *cough*




AHAHAHAH nice one


----------



## El Torero (Feb 26, 2007)

Tleilaxu said:


> A little to detailed drawing of Sakura? *cough*



This is full of perversion!


----------



## Kei Kurono (Feb 26, 2007)

Tleilaxu said:


> A little to detailed drawing of Sakura? *cough*



Hehe choose them to draw it at that angle


----------



## Suikka (Feb 26, 2007)

Neji Kun said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, we HAVE a match!



I lol'd hard.


----------



## Louchan (Feb 26, 2007)

You win for posting a truly poorly drawn scene unlike most crap around here.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 26, 2007)

Louchan said:


> You win for posting a truly poorly drawn scene unlike most crap around here.


This thread is for inconsistent scenes also, so "most of the crap around here" is relevant to the topic.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Feb 26, 2007)

Tleilaxu said:


> A little to detailed drawing of Sakura? *cough*



They chose a good angle there


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 26, 2007)

im sry but ep 3 drawing was sooooo bad


----------



## Draxo (Feb 26, 2007)

Not sure if this ones been posted yet, cant be bothered going through 16 pages to check


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 26, 2007)

Louchan said:


> You win for posting a truly poorly drawn scene unlike most crap around here.


But isn't crap exactly what this topic is about?


----------



## Uchiha Amik (Feb 26, 2007)

can anyone give a realistic comparison to Korean Art Directed scenes versus in-house?


----------



## natwel (Feb 26, 2007)

*yo*

It's not poorly drawn but it's perverted. This is the second time BTW we've had a closeup of kakashi's ass.


----------



## Blagblare (Feb 26, 2007)

Tleilaxu said:


> A little to detailed drawing of Sakura? *cough*



Oh God... *keeps rewinding scene*


----------



## Katon_Chidori (Feb 26, 2007)

LOL Naruto has no face ;p And wierd drawing angles with Sakura...


----------



## Cindy (Feb 26, 2007)

natwel said:


> It's not poorly drawn but it's perverted. This is the second time BTW we've had a closeup of kakashi's ass.



It even has speedlines this time! Kakashi's ass is that fabulous.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 26, 2007)

Katon_Chidori said:


> LOL Naruto has no face ;p And wierd drawing angles with Sakura...



wait when did he not have a face??


----------



## Even (Feb 27, 2007)

Maybe this thread should change name into "Funny Naruto Shippuuden scenes"....


----------



## FrostXian (Feb 27, 2007)

Tleilaxu said:


> A little to detailed drawing of Sakura? *cough*



We need a cleaner picture, now. Press ctrl+i to save a screenshot from mediaplayer.
<_<


----------



## Odie (Feb 27, 2007)

Gasshu Beru! said:


> Well, when I was watching episode 3, I paused it so I could go get a soda.
> I then froze in horror at this sight being displayed on screen.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks to me like Sylar has made it into the naruto world.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Feb 27, 2007)

Here you go, a smaller screen but higher quality, remembers since we are "so close" that its meant to be blurry...


----------



## reddik (Feb 27, 2007)

natwel said:


> It's not poorly drawn but it's perverted. This is the second time BTW we've had a closeup of kakashi's ass.



Kakashi Sensei's Ass!!!


----------



## Takuto (Feb 27, 2007)

Odie said:


> Looks to me like Sylar has made it into the naruto world.



Haha, was thinking the same thing


----------



## Chee (Feb 27, 2007)

Does anyone think that the Kakashi boner one is just hilarous?



Odie said:


> Looks to me like Sylar has made it into the naruto world.


Hahah! Good one!


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Feb 27, 2007)

ssj3klash said:


> You know what I think is that people will always find something to complain about. First you complain about the fillers now Shippuuden. I can that the animators could make some mistakes, besides were are all human. If you have something to say that you want to have corrected then I would suggest writing emails to the animators of Shippuuden.


You dont know anything it seems. 
And this thread is for comic relief like the silly fan clubs section.



			
				Akechi said:
			
		

> People are really grasping for straws saying any of the pics posted in here can be labelled as "badly drawn"....



Perhaps these types of threads should be renamed from "Poorly drawn", to simply "Silly","funny", or "Whacky" drawn scenes.


This one seriously made my day. XD


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Feb 27, 2007)

Draxo said:


> Not sure if this ones been posted yet, cant be bothered going through 16 pages to check



The Naruto clones faces look really messed up in that scene.


----------



## Verdugo (Feb 27, 2007)

Screenshot of the Sakura closeup without the media player. 
 (344 SPOILER) Naruto officially having become literally the gayest shounen series ever

Anyway,


Neji Kun said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, we HAVE a match!



Bwhahaha!


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Finally this thread is named appropriately. Hopefully no one will complain about how some pictures aren't poorly drawn since the title now includes "funnily drawn". Love the new Naruto clones picture. The Kakashi ones make me lol.


----------



## Even (Feb 28, 2007)

yeehaw Bring on them funny pic folks


----------



## shizuru (Feb 28, 2007)

i knew this subject would happen lol


----------



## Kon (Feb 28, 2007)

I lol'ed at the word funnily


----------



## shizuru (Feb 28, 2007)

Tleilaxu said:


> A little to detailed drawing of Sakura? *cough*


 excelent


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 28, 2007)

I asked a mod to change the name of the title, since a lot of people wanted it


----------



## natwel (Feb 28, 2007)

Odie said:
			
		

> Looks to me like Sylar has made it into the naruto world.


Did naruto try to cut his head with a kunai but kakashi didn't dodge fast enough?? He looks a bit of a tough guy like that. and I could see that defect very quickly during the animation, why didn't the testers spot it?

Tleilaxu your image had already been posted on here.


----------



## Chee (Feb 28, 2007)

Uchiha|Itachi said:


> I asked a mod to change the name of the title, since a lot of people wanted it



Funnily is not a word.


----------



## natwel (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah but because it's online, people assume it's informal and it's ok to make up grammar rules.


----------



## LuckyDucky (Feb 28, 2007)

Funnily is a word. Look it up.


----------



## Blagblare (Feb 28, 2007)

Funnily = Adverb

Funnilyadv Drawnv


----------



## MercifulSky (Mar 1, 2007)

Odie said:


> Looks to me like Sylar has made it into the naruto world.



If Sylar gets sharingan, the world will be doomed. D:


----------



## Even (Mar 1, 2007)

To say that fullily ain't a word is the same as sayin that Poorly ain't a word... and, yes, it's an adverb (adverb = something that describes a verb)


----------



## FrostXian (Mar 1, 2007)

Verdugo said:


> Screenshot of the Sakura closeup without the media player.
> Yup, I sure do.
> 
> Anyway,
> ...



It's like the cameraman got between Sakura's legs and zoomed on her camel toe.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Mar 1, 2007)

lmao @ some of the episode 3 ones........i knew there'd be some since overall the art looked bad in it......they could of atleast speed up the slow moving action some.....

naruto's anime team sucks........good thing the manga is a good storyboard to go by or they'd be fucked.....


----------



## Louchan (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, you guys are going to have so much fun with the newest episode.
It completely sucks. </3


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 1, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Oh, you guys are going to have so much fun with the newest episode.
> It completely sucks. </3



hell yeah it did! i might post one soon 8)


----------



## natwel (Mar 1, 2007)

When you say naruto team sucks. Do you mean the new team with Yamato and Sai, or have you always hated sasuke and kakashi as well??


----------



## Takekura (Mar 1, 2007)

Crap from Studio Pierrot in Eps 4...



I can't *recognize* this person...
An *alien*?!!


----------



## geG (Mar 1, 2007)

^It's an animation still, of course it's going to look weird.


----------



## mvlax22 (Mar 1, 2007)

Geg said:


> ^It's an animation still, of course it's going to look weird.



I was betting someone would say that. Have you seen the episode? It looks fucking retarded even in motion -- they fucked up Gaara royaly.


----------



## natwel (Mar 1, 2007)

With tween animation using flash for example, you have 2 key frames and then more frames get calculated in between those 2 frames. So the computer is making an estimation of how the shape would move between the first and second frame. 

e.g. If you have key frame one, star key frame 2 triangle. for it to morph into a triangle it's gonna look like a funny shape inbetween isn't it. But that's the way it gets from 1 to 2. They must have done tween on gaara and other animations. The computer can't tell if a picture looks funny and says "I can't have that i'll have to change the picture a bit." , the computer doesn't know. Only with 3D animation does it worry about that. But this is not. 
The only other method would be to draw gaara at 20 different angles, each 1 degree apart from each other, redrawing it correctly 20 times for like a second of animation is not worth it.


----------



## Fuujin (Mar 1, 2007)

i really can't believe we're only 4 episodes in and theres already this many posts in this thread


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Mar 1, 2007)

pikasato said:


> Crap from Studio Pierrot in Eps 4...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe Gaara looks messed up in that scene


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Mar 1, 2007)

dunno if anyone told this, but Kakashi with no hair as you saw is at 10.56 Windows Media Player(10)


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Mar 1, 2007)

Ha. Shippuden FTW


----------



## Denizen (Mar 1, 2007)

Geg said:


> ^It's an animation still, of course it's going to look weird.



However, that particular scene makes Gaara look just weird...

oh well, the rest was all great, and there looks to be some good animation in Ep 5


----------



## El Torero (Mar 1, 2007)

pikasato said:


> Crap from Studio Pierrot in Eps 4...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suna no Lizard!


----------



## Konoha (Mar 1, 2007)

pikasato said:


> Crap from Studio Pierrot in Eps 4...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 gaara F@#$ed up eyes :rofl


----------



## RaZzy (Mar 2, 2007)

natwel said:


> With tween animation using flash for example, you have 2 key frames and then more frames get calculated in between those 2 frames. So the computer is making an estimation of how the shape would move between the first and second frame.
> 
> e.g. If you have key frame one, star key frame 2 triangle. for it to morph into a triangle it's gonna look like a funny shape inbetween isn't it. But that's the way it gets from 1 to 2. They must have done tween on gaara and other animations. The computer can't tell if a picture looks funny and says "I can't have that i'll have to change the picture a bit." , the computer doesn't know. Only with 3D animation does it worry about that. But this is not.
> The only other method would be to draw gaara at 20 different angles, each 1 degree apart from each other, redrawing it correctly 20 times for like a second of animation is not worth it.



lol... I'm not gonna take the first part seriously, because that's just wrong.  They're not using that kind of tweening method in naruto. Sometimes they use the 'motion tweening' method, but they're not using flash for that anyway.

They're using the 'other method'. 
Most of the time, with naruto animation, they redraw each third frame.. so 25/3=8 frames. To make it seem like nice animation they use 25/2 or 25/1 on the background animation. (like zooming out or going sidewards. Actually anything a 'motion tween' could do)

Still, you'll get weird animation like that, because of the deadline. The animators don't care if they messed up a scene a little, as long as they meet the deadline it's ok. There's no time for redrawing your crappy drawings (except for the naruto episodes released on dvd's).


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 2, 2007)

Whats wrong you ask? the thing that was weird is that Gaara had his right arm raised, and the second after his arm wasn't not raised. :S


----------



## Rhyth (Mar 2, 2007)

Dunno if this was posted yet but...



Something wrong with Naruto's headband?


----------



## Denizen (Mar 2, 2007)

Uchiha|Itachi said:


> Whats wrong you ask? the thing that was weird is that Gaara had his right arm raised, and the second after his arm wasn't not raised. :S



How are we gonna notice that from one picture? :\



Rhyth said:


> Dunno if this was posted yet but...
> 
> 
> 
> Something wrong with Naruto's headband?



.......no.

That was probably a rotoscoped scene anyway, so it might look slightly weird because they basically draw Naruto on a real person.

It looks slightly different, so what?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 2, 2007)

In minute 4:45 Gaara's right arm was raised, but in 4:46 his both arms were down, go check and prove me wrong.


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 2, 2007)

Rhyth said:


> Dunno if this was posted yet but...
> 
> 
> 
> Something wrong with Naruto's headband?



Thats just the way the light is hitting it.


----------



## drakt (Mar 2, 2007)

Rhyth said:


> Dunno if this was posted yet but...
> 
> 
> 
> Something wrong with Naruto's headband?



thats a pretty much perfect headband, maybe the HIDEOUS filler headbands have distorted your perception of things?


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Mar 2, 2007)

Rhyth said:


> Dunno if this was posted yet but...
> 
> 
> 
> Something wrong with Naruto's headband?



There's Nothing Wrong It Looks Funny Because part of the headband was covered with a shadow


----------



## FrostXian (Mar 2, 2007)

Rhyth said:


> Dunno if this was posted yet but...
> 
> 
> 
> Something wrong with Naruto's headband?



We call it shading. People with a functioning brain and a couple of eyes know of this so-mysterious phenemon called "shadow".


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Mar 2, 2007)

natwel said:


> When you say naruto team sucks. Do you mean the new team with Yamato and Sai, or have you always hated sasuke and kakashi as well??



you mean me???  i said anime team...meaning whoever is animating the series right now.....

i won't comment on anything manga related since it'd be a spolier.....


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 2, 2007)

Rhyth said:


> Dunno if this was posted yet but...
> 
> 
> 
> Something wrong with Naruto's headband?



probably just teh angle


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Mar 2, 2007)

i think i'll add something 




you ask me why is this a poorly drawn scene??????  here's what it's supposed to look like



i mean wtf??  they could of fucking traced the damn character...lol....

only upside is gaara looks blowed out his freaking mind....


----------



## chibi_oan (Mar 2, 2007)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> i think i'll add something
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol... I don't really have a problem with it, but I see what you mean.  What a waste of a perfectly drawn manga scene


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 2, 2007)

God...why did they make Gaara look so weird?


----------



## DeepCut (Mar 2, 2007)

Hehe... Enjoy!
















(manip'ed)


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 2, 2007)

Fucking Lmao!


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 2, 2007)

This is Gaara...



This is Gaara on drugs...

*THIS* is why Kazekages aren't allowed to smoke marijuana.


----------



## Denizen (Mar 2, 2007)

wow, this is slightly worse than Gaara on drugs.


----------



## Konoha (Mar 2, 2007)

DeepCut said:


> Hehe... Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO sakura get pwnd :rofl


----------



## raxor (Mar 2, 2007)

Konoha said:


> ROFLMAO sakura get pwnd :rofl



You really had to quote all the pictues didn't you?

Anyways, funny pics there everyone!


----------



## Chee (Mar 2, 2007)

This is classic, this is going to be my temp. avatar. =D


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Mar 2, 2007)

OMFG @ kakashi kicking sakura in the ass.......LMFAOOOOO


----------



## DeepCut (Mar 2, 2007)

Hehe thanks


----------



## Rhyth (Mar 2, 2007)

No nail polish! D:


----------



## Uchiha_Sharing@n (Mar 2, 2007)

pikasato said:


> Crap from Studio Pierrot in Eps 4...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DeepCut said:


> Hehe... Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol havent post in hea for a long time but those screens deserves some reps thanks for the laughs.


----------



## BamBam (Mar 2, 2007)

I kinda liked this one


----------



## Even (Mar 2, 2007)

Naruto feelin the groove *night fever, night fever*


----------



## Birkin (Mar 2, 2007)

Jesus christ this thread delivers <3


I thought this one looked sorta weird


----------



## Azurite (Mar 2, 2007)

I think Kishimoto got some lazy, and just looked over his manga..


----------



## Evil_Good (Mar 2, 2007)

Stargaze said:


> I think Kishimoto got some lazy, and just looked over his manga..


Kishimoto, doesn't do the anime.


----------



## Lady Azura (Mar 2, 2007)

DeepCut said:


> Hehe... Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These have to be my favorites.


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Mar 2, 2007)

DeepCut said:


> Hehe... Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bow to your awesomeness!


----------



## Takekura (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow! I liked this...
Funny...


----------



## Psysalis (Mar 3, 2007)

They really need a new animation team :\ thats just sad.

What really needs to be done is making the series look like it did when they showed Sasuke's return in epi. 1-2, pretty much Naruto movie quality. Sure it may take more time but it would be so worth it.


----------



## LeeRocks (Mar 3, 2007)

Psysalis said:


> They really need a new animation team :\ thats just sad.
> 
> What really needs to be done is making the series look like it did when they showed Sasuke's return in epi. 1-2, pretty much Naruto movie quality. Sure it may take more time but it would be so worth it.



That would cost more than just time. It would cost so much more money doing that quality animation on a weekly basis. The series would get to episode 10 and be out of funds. You have to remember that they're working on a budget just like any other company is.


----------



## Turin Turambar (Mar 3, 2007)

I have never laughed this hard, not in a while anyway.  Kaka avoiding the 1000 yr. attack plus square jaw Naruto had me in stitches, roflmfao...


----------



## RaZzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Humor? Those are edited pictures by Deepcut of course. How old is everybody in here anyway?


----------



## Birkin (Mar 3, 2007)

RaZzy said:


> Humor? Those are edited pictures by Deepcut of course. How old is everybody in here anyway?



We find humor in these pictures, you may not


----------



## Kei Kurono (Mar 3, 2007)

^ Sakura: Naruto are you happy to see me or it just a lump in your pants


----------



## Konoha (Mar 3, 2007)

^^ hes exteremely happy to see her :rofl


----------



## Lady Azura (Mar 3, 2007)

Kei Kurono said:


> ^ Sakura: Naruto are you happy to see me or it just a lump in your pants



Actually, it's more like:

Sakura: "Naruto, is that a kunai in your pants or are you just happy to see me?" 

I'm a NaruHina fan, but that's just too funny to resist.


----------



## Gamble (Mar 3, 2007)

Funny pictures. I'm a bit disappointed they forgot to color Deidara's nails *again*, however.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Mar 3, 2007)

Another funny drawing of Kakashi




Just using my imagination


----------



## Kay-kun (Mar 3, 2007)

pikasato said:


> Crap from Studio Pierrot in Eps 4...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW was gaara doped up off of sand? O_O


----------



## natwel (Mar 4, 2007)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> i think i'll add something
> 
> you ask me why is this a poorly drawn scene??????  here's what it's supposed to look like



You're right, couldn't have they traced it, or even better, converted it to line art and took it straight to a computer colourer to fill, then complete.
That's what amateur animators do. 



> lol... I'm not gonna take the first part seriously, because that's just wrong.  They're not using that kind of tweening method in naruto. Sometimes they use the 'motion tweening' method, but they're not using flash for that anyway.



I'm not wrong, I'm just saying tweening exists and the problem is possible, and I doubt flash is the ONLY animation software that does tweening, and i'm not an animator, how would I know that they didn't use that method? 



> Still, you'll get weird animation like that, because of the deadline.



I agree in fact I've written huge paragraphs about it, but nobody listens. 



> The animators don't care if they messed up a scene a little,
> as long as they meet the deadline it's ok.



They do care but they're probably just knackered because of the hours they work. In that case, as the company is worth millions
why don't they hire more artists to divide the work and they wouldn't rush as much.  



> There's no time for redrawing your crappy drawings



What do you mean "my" crappy drawings, I don't understand.



> (except for the naruto episodes released on dvd's).



But EVERY episode gets released on DVD. Even episodes which have had poorly/funnily drawn scenes on it.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 4, 2007)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> i think i'll add something
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The episode before it happened to be the same angle as the manga scene for a scroll shot

So its NOT a poorly drawn adaption as its an all new angle which looks quite cool.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 4, 2007)

^Good find, but the manga drawing is still superior.


----------



## Birkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The manga will always be superior, can't wait for 345


----------



## Kei Kurono (Mar 4, 2007)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Another funny drawing of Kakashi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe nice job on the editing


----------



## natwel (Mar 4, 2007)

Gaiash said:
			
		

> The episode before it happened to be the same angle as the manga scene for a scroll shot
> 
> So its NOT a poorly drawn adaption as its an all new angle which looks quite cool.



I understand, but the head is still a bit off, they could have traced this one instead, but the body is cool. I would have rather seen this scene in daylight


----------



## RaZzy (Mar 4, 2007)

natwel said:


> I'm not wrong, I'm just saying tweening exists and the problem is possible, and I doubt flash is the ONLY animation software that does tweening, and i'm not an animator, how would I know that they didn't use that method?


Jep, tweening exists, but the computer can't draw a whole 2D character like that for you. Anyway I heard that RETAS PRO was a popular animation software among anime.



> They do care but they're probably just knackered because of the hours they work. In that case, as the company is worth millions
> why don't they hire more artists to divide the work and they wouldn't rush as much.


If the quality is good enough to keep this huge fanbase it has, then they're not going to bother putting some extra money in it. I read a story somewhere about a japanese animator.. they have it hard.



> What do you mean "my" crappy drawings, I don't understand.


Uhh, I meant from an naruto animator's point of view. Of course they wanna deliver as best as they can. But if they've messed up 1 frame or even a few, they're not gonna bother undoing their mistake.



> But EVERY episode gets released on DVD. Even episodes which have had poorly/funnily drawn scenes on it.


Jep, they're not gonna fix entire episodes before they release it on dvd. Just a few scenes sometimes.


----------



## Chee (Mar 4, 2007)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Just using my imagination



Kakashi is gonna get butt-raped.


----------



## Louchan (Mar 4, 2007)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Another funny drawing of Kakashi



His hands look like an extra set of feet.


----------



## Neco (Mar 5, 2007)

I expected better after the years of fillers


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Mar 5, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> The episode before it happened to be the same angle as the manga scene for a scroll shot
> 
> So its NOT a poorly drawn adaption as its an all new angle which looks quite cool.



that drawing is much much better........still looks quite funny though....

i'm wondering why they wouldn't just reuse the decent angle and try and force some wierd angle where gaara looks like his face is being sucked in by a space anamoly.....


----------



## onime_ (Mar 5, 2007)

the whole Gaara fight thing looks poorlly drawn to me, especially the sand contolling part.
Part 2 still lacks in quallity compared with part 1, but waaaaaaaaaay better than fillers crap


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 5, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> The episode before it happened to be the same angle as the manga scene for a scroll shot
> 
> So its NOT a poorly drawn adaption as its an all new angle which looks quite cool.



I think it's not as good as it's manga counterpart. To me, it just looks like Gaara's looking at something. But in the manga, he just had that "angry" look when he faced Deidara. I prefer the manga picture over this.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 5, 2007)

Spoilers: They are practicing for later in the show.....there is a fight he is in.


----------



## Takuto (Mar 5, 2007)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Another funny drawing of Kakashi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, that's great.


----------



## .MeloN. (Mar 5, 2007)

The manga will allways be superior as it can only use pictures, rather then animations, to show scenes or views.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Mar 5, 2007)

Light said:


> Jesus christ this thread delivers <3
> 
> 
> I thought this one looked sorta weird



Hehe Kakashi and his morning exercises


----------



## natwel (Mar 5, 2007)

> Jep, tweening exists, but the computer can't draw a whole 2D character like that for you.



That's what I was tryna say before, but with your volumious knowledge in anime production
saying that naruto animators don't use tween anyway, that point is no longer applicable. 


> Anyway I heard that RETAS PRO was a popular animation software among anime.



I'll keep an eye out for it, but I think flash will do. 



			
				RaZzy said:
			
		

> I read a story somewhere about a japanese animator.. they have it hard.



I'd love to read that story, where can I find it?



> That would cost more than just time. It would cost so much more money doing that quality animation on a weekly basis.



Then they should so it every fortnight, or go for a few months without airing the series so they have got more time.


----------



## reddik (Mar 5, 2007)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Another funny drawing of Kakashi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh Kakashi's gotten himself in trouble again


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Mar 5, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> ^Good find, but the manga drawing is still superior.



Of course it is Kishi just has to draw a lot of still images and he doesn't have to animate them.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 5, 2007)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Of course it is Kishi just has to draw a lot of still images and he doesn't have to animate them.


Studio Pierrot could have used/traced that still image when creating the anime scene. I'm not taking anything away from Studio Pierrot but it doesn't make much sense for them to poorly draw an already well-drawn image.


----------



## Beau Logan (Mar 5, 2007)

Louchan said:


> His hands look like an extra set of feet.


Stubkashi?


----------



## Jaguar2G (Mar 5, 2007)

*I dont have a screen cap but.......*

The craziest or weird looking scene was the Gara fight in the middle of town.   Its where Gara is Guiding the sand through the city streets using his Chakra but its just showing Him (gara) moving his arms.........it looked rather weird if you ask me.  It was right around this part...couldnt find an exact screen cap of that moment though.



AND on a 2nd note "this is not" the screen cap mentioned above but it struck me as funny

Garra's Sand Condom!!!!


----------



## natwel (Mar 5, 2007)

FFS can people stop quoting the picture of kakashi being hung by angelina jolie's father? We get it!!!! It's doing my head in now.


----------



## Konoha (Mar 5, 2007)

anymore poorly drawn scenes


----------



## Birkin (Mar 5, 2007)

^Need more episodes for that ;p


----------



## natwel (Mar 5, 2007)

oooo we're running out, the artists are getting good!!!!


----------



## pancake (Mar 5, 2007)

_

Deidara's a giant evil blob D:

OH YES! and I've also noticed there's only one red cloud!DDD:_


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 5, 2007)

Clearer image:


----------



## pancake (Mar 5, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Clearer image:



Thank you!


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 5, 2007)

> FFS can people stop quoting the picture of kakashi being hung by angelina jolie's father? We get it!!!! It's doing my head in now.


not Angies father ^^
anwyay...LAWL @ that pic...


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Mar 6, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Clearer image:


If I remember correctly, didn't all Akatsuki members wore pale blue pants? Deidara's pants appear to be black in that scene.


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 6, 2007)

^I thought they wore all black

that and its night time too


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Mar 6, 2007)

I checked an earlier episode, and it seems I was thinking of something else. That single red cloud on Deidara looks funny. The animators should at least draw one more.


----------



## Konoha (Mar 6, 2007)

Undercovermc said:


> Clearer image:


 one cloud hes like the military ranks then 2 clouds


----------



## Even (Mar 6, 2007)

This pic fits for the Konoha TV section


----------



## Knight of Fate (Mar 6, 2007)

Gawd, Even. I lol'd xD


----------



## Psychic (Mar 6, 2007)

The way Kakashi fight, that kinda look funny like he was made of rubber or something.
But absurdest of all was Gaara. First, his eyes moved funny, making him look funny. Then, the way he control the sand, it look like he was a horrible dancer or somethiing, they should of made him move faster and sharper.


----------



## reddik (Mar 6, 2007)

Even said:


> This pic fits for the Konoha TV section



Hehe lets us that one well here


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 6, 2007)

^people are already doing that when somebody posts a spoiler lol =P


----------



## FrostXian (Mar 7, 2007)

Omg stop quoting that post with 6 or so pictures and spending people's bandwith you dimwitted morons.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Mar 7, 2007)

Got that chiba chiba space cowboy vibe x_x


----------



## Kei Kurono (Mar 7, 2007)

Jaguar2G said:


> The craziest or weird looking scene was the Gara fight in the middle of town.   Its where Gara is Guiding the sand through the city streets using his Chakra but its just showing Him (gara) moving his arms.........it looked rather weird if you ask me.  It was right around this part...couldnt find an exact screen cap of that moment though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha Gaara's sand condom is so random that I never noticed it


----------



## wiggely (Mar 8, 2007)

yeh the weirdest thing so far has definatily been gaara doing the hookie pookie for about 5 minutes in episode 4


----------



## MSkyDragons (Mar 10, 2007)

Rho Cassiopeiae said:


> Then, the way he control the sand, it look like he was a horrible dancer or somethiing, they should of made him move faster and sharper.





DANCE Gaara DANCE

BTW, I just made a compilation video of many images from the Poorly/funnily drawn threads so that they can all be viewed in one place. You can view it here: Character Combos


----------



## natwel (Mar 11, 2007)

Kei Kurono said:


> Haha Gaara's sand condom is so random that I never noticed it



I know you're running out of pictures to find but, God that picture is absolutely fine!!!


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Mar 11, 2007)

MSkyDragons said:


> DANCE Gaara DANCE
> 
> BTW, I just made a compilation video of many images from the Poorly/funnily drawn threads so that they can all be viewed in one place. You can view it here: Check out!



Haha that's hillarious. great job on animating it


----------



## MSkyDragons (Mar 11, 2007)

Heee thanks. Here's a "Spoilers No!" animation:


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 11, 2007)

^that picture is slow...you could have deleted some frames out of it to speed it up


----------



## Misa (Mar 11, 2007)

MSkyDragons said:


> Heee thanks. Here's a "Spoilers No!" animation:



xD

i thought kakashi loved spoilers


----------



## natwel (Mar 11, 2007)

Here's one for yer



From left to right, Iruka in shippuden, Iruka in normal naruto episode 1, the manga one of course. 

All portrait and going "yoooooosh!". I don't know about you, but the artist for the shippuden picture didn't quite follow the original sketch of the manga. The naru ep 1 isn't exact but it's a hell of a lot closer to the original. Who drew the one on the left anyway????


----------



## Helix (Mar 11, 2007)

MSkyDragons said:


> Heee thanks. Here's a "Spoilers No!" animation:



Haha, I actually Lol'd when I saw that. Fits the forum perfectly.


----------



## Dakii (Mar 11, 2007)

Lol, who cares about the flamers!  this topic is FUNNY!  Ill be back with some screenies


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Mar 11, 2007)

LMAO I love the "Spoilers! No!" gif thats fucking awesome!


----------



## Castitas Lilium (Mar 12, 2007)

This thread never fails to amuse me.

<3

LUFF.


----------



## Even (Mar 12, 2007)

love the "Spoilers! No!" gif made of pure awesome and win


----------



## Tobi (Mar 15, 2007)

"Spoiler! No!"

Oh... Kakashi same as me >.<


*Spoiler*: __ 









EWWW!!! UGLY BIRD!!! It looks more like old ugly bird!


----------



## Denizen (Mar 15, 2007)

It's not poorly Drawn, but I oh so love this picture.


*RAPE TIME*​


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 15, 2007)

there was a part in a scene during episode 5 where i think kankuro was talking to that one guy and a few people come running up behind them just to spectate and their faces are all wierd like their mouths are open all the way like they are in aww....i laughed at it when i saw it


----------



## kewlmyc (Mar 15, 2007)

MSkyDragons said:


> BTW, I just made a compilation video of many images from the Poorly/funnily drawn threads so that they can all be viewed in one place. You can view it here: Bang



LOL at 1:05 where Shikamaru is checking out Ino's rack.


----------



## Denizen (Mar 15, 2007)

Don't do drugs, kids.


----------



## Birkin (Mar 15, 2007)

Stop making Deidara look so bad, it's a really awesome character.

 Flatface? What the hell?


----------



## geG (Mar 15, 2007)

There's nothing wrong with that Deidara pic. Though the Kankurou one's pretty bad, yeah.


----------



## Louchan (Mar 15, 2007)

Deidara is supposed to look like that, smartass.
I don't have any problem with the Kankuro one either.


----------



## Even (Mar 15, 2007)

There's nothing wrong with Deidara, he's supposed to look like that... 

@Geg:  haha, you've got the same user title as me


----------



## Birkin (Mar 15, 2007)

Did I miss a manga scan? is he really supposed to be from that angle? 'Cause that angle looks like he's about to rape someone, literally.


----------



## geG (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh noes, you mean the anime used an angle shot that wasn't in the manga? THOSE BASTARDS.


----------



## Birkin (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh noes, cry more. That wasn't what I said. But you can't say Deidara has had the best of luck yet.


----------



## geG (Mar 15, 2007)

Not really. If anything, that pic makes him look cooler.


----------



## Even (Mar 15, 2007)

he looks freaky, which is a good thing


----------



## MSkyDragons (Mar 15, 2007)

Denizen said:


> It's not poorly Drawn, but I oh so love this picture.
> 
> 
> *RAPE TIME*​




OMG Hahaha!  That's awesome


----------



## Seany (Mar 15, 2007)

Denizen said:


> It's not poorly Drawn, but I oh so love this picture.
> 
> 
> *RAPE TIME*​



Lmfao anything with rape time amuses me..


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 15, 2007)

lawl





first half of next two week's double episode looks promising ..... not
but the 2nd part looked ok compared to these.
PS: and dei had no polish again


----------



## Konoha (Mar 15, 2007)

what do you think :rofl they did hang out with snoop dogg


----------



## Seany (Mar 15, 2007)

Gaara looks horrible in the preview..


----------



## Even (Mar 15, 2007)

Gaara looks shocked


----------



## Denizen (Mar 15, 2007)

Even said:


> Gaara looks shocked



More like "Shocking"


----------



## Cindy (Mar 15, 2007)

Denizen said:


> It's not poorly Drawn, but I oh so love this picture.
> 
> 
> *RAPE TIME*​



XD!!! That bird's expression DOES NOT HELP. (or does, depending on your perspective)

Oh god.. Oh god that's FANTASTIC.


----------



## Even (Mar 15, 2007)

"It really does appeal, what should I say, shocking to me sire.. What do you suggest??"


----------



## pancake (Mar 15, 2007)

Denizen said:


> It's not poorly Drawn, but I oh so love this picture.
> 
> 
> *RAPE TIME*​





LOL Dei dei gonna rape everyoneeee ;-; *reps*


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Mar 16, 2007)

bjorkubus said:


> XD!!! That bird's expression DOES NOT HELP. (or does, depending on your perspective)
> 
> Oh god.. Oh god that's FANTASTIC.


I didn't quite get that picture until I saw your comment. I lol'd pretty hard on it.  Oh my, my stomach hurts now.


----------



## montypython (Mar 16, 2007)

After the first couple episodes, naruto shippuden looks like its gonna have so many badly drawn scenes. Lookin forward to it!!


----------



## Kei Kurono (Mar 16, 2007)

Konoha said:


> what do you think :rofl they did hang out with snoop dogg



Haha that was hillarious when I saw that


----------



## DeepCut (Mar 16, 2007)

^ LOL @ Konoha, hehehe nice one!

Here are some of mine; oh and just want to say that episode 5 didn't really have any badly drawn scenes, so for some, I just gave "dialog". 

Hehe, enjoy! (reps appreciated )
[56k Warning]





















*I'm sorry but it looks like I'll have to double-post in order to post more images (10 image per post limit).


----------



## DeepCut (Mar 16, 2007)

* continued funny images from previous post:


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Mar 16, 2007)

LMAO! 


Your guys are awesome drawing those scenes....


----------



## DeepCut (Mar 16, 2007)

The last couple of images, hehe: (thanks!)


----------



## Birkin (Mar 16, 2007)

That's some hilarious spoof.


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 16, 2007)

DeepCut said:


> *I'm sorry but it looks like I'll have to double-post in order to post more images (10 image per post limit).



This raises the question of: _"Did Konoha ever put up a McDonalds to buy out Ichiraku Ramen?"_


----------



## Takekura (Mar 16, 2007)

*ZOMG!!!*
That clay puppet scared me!!!


----------



## Akiru chan (Mar 16, 2007)

I love the animation but I swear once I start going all "OMG its so great." They hit a point and it all goes down hill from there. It just not consitant. ((Although no anime is)) I just wish they could get the anatomy right and I would be happy. That is all I freakin' ask for. Other wise I like the more rounded animation ((Does that make sense?)) and the more shades they put into the skin and clothes instead of the just normal two.


----------



## Fail (Mar 16, 2007)

i was actually wondering what that clay bomb was supposed to be actually.... O.o


----------



## montypython (Mar 16, 2007)

Hot damn. That giggity one almost made me feint with laughter. So did fat kakashi. Great Pics


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Mar 16, 2007)

Ah, too many MS paint jobs.

I cant find a good one to do, myself.


----------



## pancake (Mar 17, 2007)

DeepCut said:


> * continued funny images from previous post:





LOL, that weirdo thing scares me. But it still funny. I love the fat kakashi HAHAHA


----------



## Konoha (Mar 17, 2007)

i cant live without this thread :rofl


----------



## Asuma (Mar 17, 2007)

Now that's a poorly drawn scene. Or maybe not poor, but it's almost like a screencap from Slayers.


----------



## Celes (Mar 17, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> PS: and dei had no polish again


Don't worry, here I am.


----------



## FireEel (Mar 17, 2007)

I couldn't help it, I had to edit the picture!


----------



## Zeroleonx (Mar 17, 2007)

FireEel said:


> I couldn't help it, I had to edit the picture!



LOL! That's great!


----------



## Tleilaxu (Mar 17, 2007)

*singing* One of these things is not like the other. *stops singing*

Can you see it?


----------



## starlacyi (Mar 17, 2007)

Tleilaxu said:


> *singing* One of these things is not like the other. *stops singing*
> 
> Can you see it?



Could it be his ear? That's the only thing I see...


----------



## Tleilaxu (Mar 17, 2007)

One eye is larger than the other and the ring is thicker in the (larger) eye than the normal left. Simply the eye with the tatoo above it is misdrawn...


----------



## reddik (Mar 17, 2007)

FireEel said:


> I couldn't help it, I had to edit the picture!



Haha the expression on Deidara's rape face is priceless


----------



## Binayo (Mar 17, 2007)

Has anyone noticed that Sasuke's symbol is still missing at 22:29?


----------



## DeepCut (Mar 17, 2007)

Binayo, lol good notice. Even though it was a recall, it had an error .
Nice first post .


----------



## Kei Kurono (Mar 17, 2007)

DeepCut;7425259

[IMG said:
			
		

> http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t180/jetkon/vlcsnap-125918.png[/IMG]



Haha that made my day


----------



## Melero (Mar 17, 2007)

DeepCut said:


> ^ LOL @ Konoha, hehehe nice one!
> 
> Here are some of mine; oh and just want to say that episode 5 didn't really have any badly drawn scenes, so for some, I just gave "dialog".
> 
> ...



Lolz great job on the editing.


----------



## Aeld (Mar 18, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHHAHA!!!!!!!!! *dies* omg i need to make a 'fat kakashi FC' 
Fantastic work!!!


----------



## Rinky (Mar 18, 2007)

Some of these were truly awesome, thanks for the laughs!


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 18, 2007)

Could someone post again the GIF of Gaara's dance please? XD


----------



## MSkyDragons (Mar 18, 2007)

Uchiha Luiz said:


> Could someone post again the GIF of Gaara's dance please? XD



Here you go:


Also, I just _had_ to do this:


(If you haven't seen Monty Python and the Holy Grail, you won't get it)


----------



## HK-47 (Mar 18, 2007)

These are Hi-Freakin'-larious


----------



## //KirA.~ (Mar 18, 2007)

i made a thread about these pics, but here they are anyways.


lol Korean Asian Gaara


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Mar 18, 2007)

^The second Gaara's expression looks really funny. The looping made it funnier. I don't know about Asian Gaara, but his character design does look slightly off.


----------



## Cyan_Husky (Mar 19, 2007)

I think his character design just seems a bit off because he actually has expressions now. He didn't really used to.


----------



## Aeld (Mar 19, 2007)

mm. Good point. Apart from maniacly insane.


----------



## Ko_Ko (Mar 21, 2007)

....Guys, at least wait a season so the animators can get lazy before you start trying to squelch out drawing slip-ups in the first four episodes, which they'll probably be trying to promote by illustrating the _best_.


----------



## reddik (Mar 21, 2007)

MSkyDragons said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> Also, I just _had_ to do this:
> ...



Haha I get it, that Monty Python ones the tops


----------



## Konoha (Mar 21, 2007)

ROFL Dude :rofl


----------



## shadow__nin (Mar 21, 2007)

These are so great. Loving the Gaara dance. 
HELLA Funny.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Mar 21, 2007)

Haha the Gaara dance ones the best.


----------



## Scorch (Mar 21, 2007)

MSkyDragons 10X for the inspiration of the dancing!

GaARA-SaMA Party!


----------



## Lady Azura (Mar 22, 2007)

How is it I always manage to get neg-repped by someone in THIS thread? And for something I said a month and nine pages ago?!


----------



## meatballs2007 (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm still getting neg repped for the posts I put in this topic 5 weeks ago.  If you don't like it, delete it.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2007)

Meatballs your an ass!!


----------



## Kaki (Mar 22, 2007)

you sig has two in gaara's nose.....

well, there should be a thead for pics like this and one for offical poor quality images.


----------



## FrostXian (Mar 23, 2007)

meatballs2007 said:


> I'm still getting neg repped for the posts I put in this topic 5 weeks ago.  If you don't like it, delete it.



Can I neg rep you? You know, because I want to leave you a good memory.


----------



## montiee (Mar 23, 2007)

meatballs2007 said:


> I'm still getting neg repped for the posts I put in this topic 5 weeks ago.  If you don't like it, delete it.



It's because the nerd wankers just read the thread over and over again since they got nothing else going on their life. I get a laugh out of them. Normal people would go to the end of a 27 page thread and just read the last one or two pages but we all know we aren't dealing with normal people


----------



## Truman619 (Mar 23, 2007)

bunch of stupid nerds whining all the time. if u dont like the animation, then dont freakin watch it, simple as that.


----------



## montiee (Mar 23, 2007)

Truman619 said:


> bunch of stupid nerds whining all the time. if u dont like the animation, then dont freakin watch it, simple as that.



If only it was complaining about bad animation. These losers are even worse than that going frame by frame FFS which no animation is meant to be viewed as and then bitching that not each frame is pristine. So sad.


----------



## Na- (Mar 23, 2007)

montiee said:


> If only it was complaining about bad animation. These losers are even worse than that going frame by frame FFS which no animation is meant to be viewed as and then bitching that not each frame is pristine. So sad.



Heh, You amuse me. You come here whining about people beeing losers, yes? Yet you do actually bother to post yourself, even if only to bash on other people. I Get the feeling you're somewhat insecure of yourself. I Could go on and on about how... plain stupid it is for you to post something like this at all. I Know it's a forum, but you're nothing more than a forum troll. /shoo


----------



## FrostXian (Mar 23, 2007)

Na- said:


> Heh, You amuse me. You come here whining about people beeing losers, yes? Yet you do actually bother to post yourself, even if only to bash on other people. I Get the feeling you're somewhat insecure of yourself. I Could go on and on about how... plain stupid it is for you to post something like this at all. I Know it's a forum, but you're nothing more than a forum troll. /shoo



He has a point, people are fucking retarded, going trough frames looking for something to post here so they'll be pos repped by other fucking retards who were also looking frame by frame 5 mins ago causing them to act like they actually laugh at the pics or something.
Its hard to understand people of such low intelligence and worth.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 23, 2007)

meatballs2007 said:


> I'm still getting neg repped for the posts I put in this topic 5 weeks ago.  If you don't like it, delete it.
> 
> *IMG*


The image isn't exactly the best edit I've seen. Mostly its a case of the scale but I'd avoid MS-Paint edits if I were you. But the idea of the image is _quite_ funny.


----------



## Denizen (Mar 23, 2007)

montiee said:


> If only it was complaining about bad animation. These losers are even worse than that going frame by frame FFS which no animation is meant to be viewed as and then bitching that not each frame is pristine. So sad.



We don't actually care, we're just here for a laugh.

Dumbasses.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Mar 23, 2007)

meatballs2007 said:


> I'm still getting neg repped for the posts I put in this topic 5 weeks ago.  If you don't like it, delete it.



Period probems again


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Mar 23, 2007)

meatballs2007 said:


> I'm still getting neg repped for the posts I put in this topic 5 weeks ago.  If you don't like it, delete it.



First the Ino terd, then the Lee tit, now Sakura's lady-business. Can you come up with something that isnt disgusting or inappropriate? 
We can see that you have potential, but you're expressing it in the wrong fashion. You're supposed to make us laugh, not gag on our own vommit.




DeepCut said:


> Hehe... Enjoy!



Just gave me an idea lol


----------



## Kaki (Mar 23, 2007)

haha, well done and relevant.....


----------



## MercifulSky (Mar 24, 2007)

LOL! That's the greatest thing ever.

Also: Dur hur @ the trolls that say we have no lives for commenting in this thread when they themselves are commenting in this thread.


----------



## pancake (Mar 24, 2007)

Scorch said:


> MSkyDragons 10X for the inspiration of the dancing!
> 
> GaARA-SaMA Party!




LOL! what was Gaara doing partying? Eh?


----------



## montiee (Mar 24, 2007)

MercifulSky said:


> LOL! That's the greatest thing ever.
> 
> Also: Dur hur @ the trolls that say we have no lives for commenting in this thread when they themselves are commenting in this thread.



The difference is we get our laughs by just glancing at the childishness of you loosers for like 5 seconds. We don't sit there for hours pausing video because we have no life. If it's a quick laugh or comment then fine but if you think you aren't a looser by flipping through anime frame by frame to try to find this stuff then your life is truly sad. Saying you do this for *fun* (frame by frame analysis) just re-enforces that to the n-th degree.


----------



## Denizen (Mar 24, 2007)

montiee said:


> The difference is we get our laughs by just glancing at the childishness of you loosers for like 5 seconds. We don't sit there for hours pausing video because we have no life. If it's a quick laugh or comment then fine but if you think you aren't a looser by flipping through anime frame by frame to try to find this stuff then your life is truly sad. Saying you do this for *fun* (frame by frame analysis) just re-enforces that to the n-th degree.



SHUT THE FUCK UP.

WE DON'T CARE ABOUT WHAT YOU THINK. FUCK OFF.

_EDIT: wow, over-reaction much? They still piss me off though._


----------



## Tayuya (Mar 24, 2007)

Lol, trolls like him and the ones that plagued this thread when Shippuuden started don't understand why we love bad scenes. 

I'm just one of those random members who likes to come here every week or so and see what you guys have created. Gaara dancing gif reminds me of why I loved the previous Poorly Drawn Naruto thread.  Keep it up! For the hundreds of silent people who come to check this out.


----------



## Ryo_nyanko (Mar 24, 2007)

wow... there is alot of neg comments in here.. 

heehee gaara dancing! XD


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 24, 2007)

^Some people here just take this thread seriously. This thread was made to laugh, but some people don't get it.


----------



## Ryo_nyanko (Mar 24, 2007)

Artanis said:


> ^Some people here just take this thread seriously. This thread was made to laugh, but some people don't get it.



I know!!!! I remember the original one... so awesome  

hm... what happened to the sense of humor? 

more pics please!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 24, 2007)

^ We will have more pics, when TV Tokyo will stop screwing up with the airing time


----------



## Ryo_nyanko (Mar 24, 2007)

Woah, I wasn't aware of that. I have been pretty bad with catching up with the series.. -__-

well, its cool none-the less! Even if this thread got off on the wrong foot, i think its gonna get better as time goes by!


----------



## Kei Kurono (Mar 24, 2007)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> First the Ino terd, then the Lee tit, now Sakura's lady-business. Can you come up with something that isnt disgusting or inappropriate?
> We can see that you have potential, but you're expressing it in the wrong fashion. You're supposed to make us laugh, not gag on our own vommit.
> 
> 
> ...



Haha Super Naruto 64


----------



## pancake (Mar 24, 2007)

montiee said:


> The difference is we get our laughs by just glancing at the childishness of you loosers for like 5 seconds. We don't sit there for hours pausing video because we have no life. If it's a quick laugh or comment then fine but if you think you aren't a looser by flipping through anime frame by frame to try to find this stuff then your life is truly sad. Saying you do this for *fun* (frame by frame analysis) just re-enforces that to the n-th degree.




My god, more flamers. just what we need. -.-

Look, instead of giving us negative comments try going outside. We do it because it's fun for all of us and funny. You don't have to tell us what we do. We don't care if our lives are truly sad. I bet yours was sad too.


----------



## Ryo_nyanko (Mar 24, 2007)

Kei Kurono said:


> Haha Super Naruto 64




Yes.... love it!


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Mar 24, 2007)

Denizen said:


> It's not poorly Drawn, but I oh so love this picture.
> 
> 
> *RAPE TIME*​



lmao...i was just about to post this.....

glad i aint the only one who noticed it.......the anime team is pretty disturbed for that one...


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Mar 24, 2007)

Scorch said:


> MSkyDragons 10X for the inspiration of the dancing!
> 
> GaARA-SaMA Party!



Haha looks like Gaara's trying to push her out of the way


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Mar 24, 2007)

This thread FTW <3


----------



## iander (Mar 24, 2007)

This thread is fine, its only the people that post a pic and say like can you guess whats wrong with this one and theres absolutely nothing wrong with it.  The Gaara dancing and Super Naruto 64 is funny though.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Mar 29, 2007)

Animators playing too much Phoenix Wright? You decide 

Updated with DS interface:


M


----------



## T4R0K (Mar 29, 2007)

OMG, you're right ! He does look like that other guy (dunno name, don't have the game) in red opposing Phoenix Wright ! Just ignore the outfit and haircut and focus on the face !


----------



## Foulmagics (Mar 29, 2007)

T4R0K said:


> OMG, you're right ! He does look like that other guy (dunno name, don't have the game) in red opposing Phoenix Wright ! Just ignore the outfit and haircut and focus on the face !



Edgeworth  And I seem to fail at finding similirarities with him except for the arm thingie.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 29, 2007)

lol gaara lost his shoes in the explosion xD


----------



## FrostXian (Mar 29, 2007)

MercifulSky said:


> LOL! That's the greatest thing ever.
> 
> Also: Dur hur @ the trolls that say we have no lives for commenting in this thread when they themselves are commenting in this thread.



Insulting you gives me an erection.


----------



## Denizen (Mar 29, 2007)

WOW, spitting image!


----------



## Ryo_nyanko (Mar 29, 2007)

^ ROFL wow...


----------



## pancake (Mar 29, 2007)

lawl Baki got a nose job.


----------



## Jonny91 (Mar 29, 2007)

LOL...some of these pictures are funny.....the 80's hairstyle one's funny and so is Gaara's handwriting! (someone needs to tell him to improve!)


----------



## Louchan (Mar 29, 2007)

The latest episode was beautiful. <3
However, there were a few scenes that made me want to rip my eyes out.
For example...


----------



## Kazuko (Mar 29, 2007)

Deidara's ugly brother?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 29, 2007)

Louchan said:


> The latest episode was beautiful. <3
> However, there were a few scenes that made me want to rip my eyes out.
> For example...



lmao! i also wanted to post that, but i dunno how to screen cap from you tube.

also theres a scene in the beggining and kankuro looked really fat xD


----------



## Konoha (Mar 29, 2007)

ROFL at the ichkaru ramen look at naruto face when iruka sensei enters


----------



## oliveij (Mar 29, 2007)

The "Print Screen" key on your keyboard usually takes a screenshot of your whole screen then you can open paint and like edit it or something.  Thats what I do for youtube screenshots.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 29, 2007)

heh... the OBJECTION! one is great XD...


----------



## Azu_Kitsune (Mar 29, 2007)

MSkyDragons said:


> Here you go:



XD listen to "You and Me ain't nothin' but mammals" by Blood Hound Gang while watching this ^^ he dances perfectly with it, tis halarious ^^


----------



## Verdugo (Mar 29, 2007)

Gaara's chin's looking pretty big here.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Iruka (Mar 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol gaara lost his shoes in the explosion xD


Lol. It magically disappear and then appearing again. 
Wow, magic shoes!! XDDD


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Mar 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol gaara lost his shoes in the explosion xD



Hehe it looks like he is still wearing his shoes yet the top half is missing so you can only see his soles.


----------



## Chidori Tomoyo (Mar 30, 2007)

stupid box with an x on the first post >< i dont see anything!!! *cries*

edit--

*Spoiler*: __ 






			
				Verdugo said:
			
		

> Call me retarded (as I'm sure most of you will) but I have come to the conclusion that zombies are solar powered. In all the Resident Evil games, at least the ones I've played, the game has taken place at night and the zombies shuffle around like someone who just escaped an asylum. But, in the Resident Evil 5 trailer, it's sunny! and the zombies (I assume they're zombies) start to run like fuck. The only way to explain this is solar powered zombies.





I have to agree with you.. it sounds reasonable.


----------



## starlacyi (Mar 30, 2007)

Ok, not badly drawn or anything, but didn't he put the picture face down when he left Konoha?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 30, 2007)

lol that was sasuke that did that not naruto ^^'


----------



## starlacyi (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh I remember now! Thanks =D


----------



## Kero-Chan (Mar 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol gaara lost his shoes in the explosion xD


Not only that, after that, his shoes were back on!


----------



## geG (Mar 30, 2007)

Episode 8 looks like it's gonna be crap.



He doesn't look evil or menacing at all. D: Compare that to how awesome he looks at the end of episode 7:


----------



## yuhun (Mar 30, 2007)

Whao what a difference! Looks like next episodes gonna be animated by the team that brought you the horrible looking episode 220 of the original series.


----------



## Catterix (Mar 30, 2007)

Hmm. Hopefully, *HOPEFULLY* that's a one off, we know how inconsistent the art for Shippuden can be.

Because looking at the other parts of the preview, it looks really good. I love the animation on the tail; looks really solid and believable. Also Kankurou's fighting animation looked quite cool.


----------



## Dilemma (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh wow. The Ichiraku Ramen scene in the last episode was nothing short of awful/hilarious.



At least Jiraiya fed him well during his absence..



They seem to have problems with Naruto's face. It looks deforrmed about 1/2 of that scene.



Either his hair migrated backwards, or his forehead extended to epic proportions.


----------



## Dilemma (Mar 31, 2007)

o_O-Naruto.



Naruto before his mandible surgery.



KAWAII DESU NE? ^______^-Naruto.


----------



## Dilemma (Mar 31, 2007)

Last one:


What happened to his nose..?
And entire face, for that matter. It looks as if someone copypasted his face on a random head.
It somehow reminded me of this picture:


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 31, 2007)

Geg said:


> Episode 8 looks like it's gonna be crap.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't look evil or menacing at all. D: Compare that to how awesome he looks at the end of episode 7:



lol looks like saso had a tan on the 1st one and forgot to take his sunglasses off x_D


----------



## Jaxxdude (Mar 31, 2007)

This one made me laugh


----------



## Takekura (Mar 31, 2007)

yeah yeah...
the way he walks is TOTALLY strange...
Problem with the hands i think...


----------



## Even (Mar 31, 2007)

That's Kishimoto's fault I'm afraid... If my memory serves me correctly, Baki really did have that angle in the manga...


----------



## Beatnik (Mar 31, 2007)

This thread is fried gold.

Jaxxdude's screencap made me burst out laughing while I was watching the episode, which was much needed because it was boring as hell.


----------



## MercifulSky (Mar 31, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> Insulting you gives me an erection.



That's hawt.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Apr 1, 2007)

WOW...somebody do a screen shot of the mount hokage at about 34.48....

i just want to know who these new hokage are....


----------



## Capacity (Apr 1, 2007)

there is no new hokage 0.o


----------



## Lithe-Fider (Apr 1, 2007)

*TOTAL inconsistency in Episode 5/6:*

Look at minute *30:06*, when Kankuro pops out of the rubble with the two sand nin, he has NO scrolls on his back.

Then like at 30:08 they magically are back and can be seen from the top.  

THEN after that only the BOTTOM two are there (where just a frame ago you could see the top one, implying all three were there for them to be pushed up so high.)  

Like, wow.  XD


----------



## Tobi (Apr 1, 2007)

Lithe-Fider said:


> *TOTAL inconsistency in Episode 5/6:*
> 
> Look at minute *30:06*, when Kankuro pops out of the rubble with the two sand nin, he has NO scrolls on his back.
> 
> ...



I re-watched it XD 

A second of 00:49, You know, Deidara was on clay owl's. 04:33, his clay owl is front.... Lol....


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 1, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, this was in the manga, but in the manga, it was drawn really well (kishi = expert with angles) but here it was bad because it was animated really badly x_D. i was actually hoping that, that scene would look nice cos of the angle, but nope. crap as usual xD


----------



## tilmaz (Apr 1, 2007)

it looks like they are shooting head


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 1, 2007)

^ omg! lawl!


----------



## raxor (Apr 1, 2007)

Couldn't help it.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Apr 1, 2007)

Capacity said:


> there is no new hokage 0.o


You misunderstood what 9TalesOfDestruction meant. That far shot of the Hokage Stone faces, around 34:46-34:49, don't look like they should. Just look at their hair. Thats why he/she asks who these "new Hokages" are, and means Hokage as plural, not one.

I dont know how to get a screencap, Print Screen doesn't work.

The faces look weird in many episodes, but I guess in this one its because it's nighttime, that the 1st, 2nd and 4th Hokage look different.

Anyway, I thought that high-angle shot of Baki walking looked so funny.


----------



## Xell (Apr 1, 2007)

raxor said:


> Couldn't help it.



I thought the same thing when I saw that.


----------



## SawarabiNoMai (Apr 1, 2007)

The art and constantly repeating the same action scenes over and over make me not want to watch the show. People do not need to be reminded what happened 2 minutes ago while some commercials were on. They made one of the cooler fights so far totally suck. What the hell happened to the tried and true "blah" animation until a big fight happens and then bam good animation for the battle episodes aka Kimmimaro v Gaara, Oro v Sarutobi, Lee v Gaara.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 1, 2007)

I couldn't resisit


----------



## Konoha (Apr 1, 2007)

Artanis said:


> I couldn't resisit


ROFL   i like that


----------



## Kei Kurono (Apr 1, 2007)

Artanis said:


> I couldn't resisit



Hehe the resembalence is uncanny now


----------



## Dilemma (Apr 1, 2007)

SawarabiNoMai said:


> The art and constantly repeating the same action scenes over and over make me not want to watch the show. People do not need to be reminded what happened 2 minutes ago while some commercials were on. They made one of the cooler fights so far totally suck. What the hell happened to the tried and true "blah" animation until a big fight happens and then bam good animation for the battle episodes aka Kimmimaro v Gaara, Oro v Sarutobi, Lee v Gaara.



If you actually watch the Oro v Sarutobi fight closely, you can see that it is absolutely horribly animated too. Good for a laugh, but kind of sad.


----------



## Lock Ree (Apr 1, 2007)

Dilemma said:


> If you actually watch the Oro v Sarutobi fight closely, you can see that it is absolutely horribly animated too. Good for a laugh, but kind of sad.



Horribly animated? I bet you think 133 is horribly animated too.

I'm not gonna explain why I made this post, or what the point of this post is, because it's been said many times, much better than I can say it.


----------



## Denizen (Apr 1, 2007)

Dilemma said:


> If you actually watch the Oro v Sarutobi fight closely, you can see that it is absolutely horribly animated too. Good for a laugh, but kind of sad.



_Animation_ is not the same as *art*.

Oro V Sarutobi and Naruto V Sasuke are in fact the best _animated_ fights ever in Naruto, but the *Art* isn't as good. This is because the person who did those episodes is not familiar with Naruto's *Art* style.

Don't confuse *Art* with _Animation_.

Understand?


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 1, 2007)

Artanis said:


> I couldn't resisit



HA HA HA HAH A HA LMAO  



raxor said:


> Couldn't help it.



*OMG THAT IS AMAZING!!!! BEST PICTURE I HAVE SEEN YET!!!!!*


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 1, 2007)

Dilemma said:


> If you actually watch the Oro v Sarutobi fight closely, you can see that it is absolutely horribly animated too. Good for a laugh, but kind of sad.



That's the second best animated episode of part 1, first being 133.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Apr 1, 2007)

Some of these shows must have been drawn by differnt people and differnt versions shown as in my version the arrow head..

unlike this one.

Link removed

I am also surprised no noticed this..

Link removed

meet Kyuubi no Sakura everyone! Her eyes are red LOL.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 1, 2007)

^ lol, i think u got that wrong, her eyes were red becuase its a color scheme, like the others, green for gaara etc x_D


----------



## Birkin (Apr 1, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> That's the second best animated episode of part 1, first being 133.



Episode 30, 71 and 133 are animated by the same animators. This is only for the fans, as some episodes very that were kind of dull and it's to spice things up. Although I didn't really like the animations it was pretty entertaining.


----------



## gookazoo (Apr 2, 2007)

sometimes shikamaru looks really weird.


----------



## raxor (Apr 2, 2007)

Kieren said:


> HA HA HA HAH A HA LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> *OMG THAT IS AMAZING!!!! BEST PICTURE I HAVE SEEN YET!!!!!*



Thanks

Don't think that this one was posted yet:


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 2, 2007)

My pic owns this thread.


----------



## Loki (Apr 2, 2007)

hmm i have one..


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 2, 2007)

Tleilaxu said:


> I am also surprised no noticed this..
> 
> ?
> 
> meet Kyuubi no Sakura everyone! Her eyes are red LOL.



You do realize there was a colour sceme and only one tone of colour was used for every character in that scene, right?
Next you will go "WHY IS GAARA YELLOW? WHY IS IRUKA RED? WHY IS SASUKE WHITE?", but you ignored them and spotted Sakura's eye colour inbetween, why? Because you are an idiot.
I mean, wow, you really, truelly are retarded. I have nothing else to say, I simply can not. I will link that post to my signature, or spread it over msn or something. It simply can not go unnoticed.
Die before you have children please, keep it quarantined.


-=LOki=- said:


> hmm i have one..



An actual bad drawing, long time no see. Reps.


----------



## Louchan (Apr 2, 2007)

-=LOki=- said:


> hmm i have one..
> 
> here.



You're late.


----------



## Tobi (Apr 3, 2007)

I noticed that Deidara has long nose .

I found Deidara's ring on his right middle finger :amazed 

That's wrong way. It's just right index finger.... Baka...


----------



## dora ♥ (Apr 3, 2007)

Tobi said:


> I noticed that Deidara has long nose .
> 
> I found Deidara's ring on his right middle finger :amazed
> 
> That's wrong way. It's just right index finger.... Baka...



He reminds me of Lumiere from Beauty and the Beast in that picture.


----------



## Louchan (Apr 3, 2007)

PhoenixFire said:


> He reminds me of Lumiere from Beauty and the Beast in that picture.



*DAMN YOU.*
I'm never going to able to look at Deidara the same way now. D:


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 3, 2007)

Tobi said:


> I noticed that Deidara has long nose .
> 
> I found Deidara's ring on his right middle finger :amazed
> 
> That's wrong way. It's just right index finger.... Baka...



his ring is supposed to be there...i dont know wat yer talking about


----------



## starlacyi (Apr 3, 2007)

Question: did anyone see Deidara's shoes?



Or are they just like that?


----------



## Avie (Apr 3, 2007)

Kieren said:


> his ring is supposed to be there...i dont know wat yer talking about



Hmm, actually no. His ring is supposed to be on his index finger, the right middle finger would be the ring that says "haku".


----------



## Kakashi_A (Apr 3, 2007)

XD thread wins. Made me laugh hard.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 4, 2007)

starlacyi said:


> Question: did anyone see Deidara's shoes?
> 
> 
> 
> Or are they just like that?



That's the way his "shoes" are. 
I don't know what they are called.


----------



## Chee (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## gsl83 (Apr 4, 2007)

Rofl. I guess we're gonna hear a new voice _actress_ for Kakashi then.


----------



## shadow__nin (Apr 4, 2007)

Gasshu Beru! said:


> Well, when I was watching episode 3, I paused it so I could go get a soda.
> I then froze in horror at this sight being displayed on screen.
> 
> 
> ...





99NineTails99 said:


> I think they only drew half of Kakashi in an opening once (although I never found the frame myself), now they forgot to draw Kakashi's hair. Well at least it's better than the headless Naruto one.



LOL overload. Talk aboot great timing. I wonder where he copied that jutsu from?


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Apr 4, 2007)

Denizen said:


> _Animation_ is not the same as *art*.
> 
> Oro V Sarutobi and Naruto V Sasuke are in fact the best _animated_ fights ever in Naruto, but the *Art* isn't as good. This is because the person who did those episodes is not familiar with Naruto's *Art* style.
> 
> ...


Thank you for explaining it correctly. Some people confuse art with animation.

That isn't an edit, is it? That is one messed up sub.


----------



## ArtGoesBoomYeah (Apr 5, 2007)

Tobi said:


> I noticed that Deidara has long nose .
> 
> I found Deidara's ring on his right middle finger :amazed
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 








Yeah, I agree the ring part is messed up, but the nose seems fine to me.  He just looks hispanic lol.  xD


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 5, 2007)

Is that Dattebayo? They do typos now, because they rush?


----------



## Birkin (Apr 5, 2007)

Trying to be better than SD, which they won't ever be. :3


----------



## reddik (Apr 5, 2007)

Ouch that's gotta hurt


----------



## Chee (Apr 6, 2007)

99NineTails99 said:


> That isn't an edit, is it? That is one messed up sub.



>_> ...no... <_< 


*Spoiler*: __ 



...yes...


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 6, 2007)

lmao... win


----------



## koao (Apr 6, 2007)

If only it were true then Iruka became a gangsta.


----------



## Kei Kurono (Apr 6, 2007)

Haha that's full of win


----------



## Purgatory (Apr 7, 2007)

Iruka: Woah..this ramen is like...making me so baked, dude.

Naruto: These shrooms the old man put in my ramen are *AWESOME!*


----------



## InuBlade (Apr 7, 2007)

Uh, sandals?


----------



## Purgatory (Apr 7, 2007)

auvixa said:


> *I just had to do it.*



Man that guy's penis is small.


----------



## InuBlade (Apr 7, 2007)

Well, know how small penises are ridiculed today? Way back when, big penises were ridiculed.

I did think there was some stereotypical irony in putting a Japanese character's face on the small penis guy though, heh.


----------



## Monna (Apr 7, 2007)

Rofl, His penis should seriusly just fall off and rot. Thats not even worth having.


----------



## InuBlade (Apr 7, 2007)

Btw part of the parody is that's a bit of a metaphor.


----------



## Monna (Apr 7, 2007)

auvixa said:


> You guys should focus less on the penis in Michaelangelo's art and more on the parody lol.


Well, one reason I think the tiny penis is so funny is because it belongs to an extremely funny looking ninja sitting in a seductive pose in front of Pheonix Wright.


----------



## raxor (Apr 7, 2007)

raxor said:


> Thanks
> 
> Don't think that this one was posted yet:



Ok, someone negged me and called me thief for this post. If the pic was already posted then I apologize but I did take it from my own computer and media player.


----------



## natwel (Apr 8, 2007)

> Ok, not badly drawn or anything, but didn't he put the picture face down when he left Konoha?


 No that was sasuke

Melero that fat kakashi picture you posted, do you remember the size of his ass on the episode where he's talking to Inari on the pier? I didn't see it as poorly drawn then I just thought it was funny.


----------



## Catterix (Apr 8, 2007)

So much focus on Ass and Penis in this current page...


----------



## Louchan (Apr 8, 2007)

Catterix said:


> So much focus on Ass and Penis in this current page...



Sai would be proud.


----------



## Even (Apr 8, 2007)

hahaha, yes he would


----------



## the_real_dante2 (Apr 8, 2007)

the whole animation in shippuuden sucks!! I am so dissapointed... the older episodes were so much better... looks like the animators got used to such bad quality since the fillers...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 8, 2007)

^^Why don't you go back to hell and not back again?


----------



## Even (Apr 8, 2007)

I guess it was too hot for him art in Shippuuden is fine IMO....


----------



## Falco-san (Apr 8, 2007)

the_real_dante2 said:


> the whole animation in shippuuden sucks!! I am so dissapointed... the older episodes were so much better... looks like the animators got used to such bad quality since the fillers...




Go _ away! _ And I hate you


----------



## yuhun (Apr 9, 2007)

Already posted this somewhere else but heres Deidara in the upcoming episode 8:


----------



## Art is a Bang! (Apr 9, 2007)

yuhun said:


> Already posted this somewhere else but heres Deidara in the upcoming episode 8:



HAHA! Look at Terra...err I mean Deidara, or Terdara?? :S


----------



## geG (Apr 9, 2007)

Denizen said:


> _Animation_ is not the same as *art*.
> 
> Oro V Sarutobi and Naruto V Sasuke are in fact the best _animated_ fights ever in Naruto, but the *Art* isn't as good. This is because the person who did those episodes is not familiar with Naruto's *Art* style.
> 
> ...



Honestly, I like both the animation _and_ the art in those episodes. Just because it's drawn differently doesn't mean it isn't good.



FrostXian said:


> Is that Dattebayo? They do typos now, because they rush?


It's an edit.


----------



## hara_karikitty (Apr 9, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Shippuuden was awsome, except for this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SHE LOOKS LIKE A FROG, and it looks like some kid stomped on her face.

HAIR? McDONALDS LOGO?

-rolls around for a while and leaves-


----------



## hara_karikitty (Apr 10, 2007)

I just made this.  Its 5.30 in the am . I haven't slept for a few days

Just... argh, gimmie some credit please? XD


*Spoiler*: __ 









Scary Movie. TAEK MAI HAND LOL

And... MY GERMS

=/

Yeah, I'm an insomniac. But at least I'm a productive one


----------



## Season's Best (Apr 10, 2007)

^^^ I get the first one, but not the other two, heh.

+reps anyway.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 10, 2007)

lol.....wow


----------



## Louchan (Apr 10, 2007)

yuhun said:


> Already posted this somewhere else but heres Deidara in the upcoming episode 8:



Awesome and win. <3


----------



## mule (Apr 10, 2007)

lol.  old thread died..


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 10, 2007)

Old.. thread.. died?


----------



## Season's Best (Apr 10, 2007)

Shirozaki said:


> Old.. thread.. died?



He is talking about the part 1 thread. No one is posting in that one because part 1 is over.


----------



## Kei Kurono (Apr 10, 2007)

hara_karikitty said:


> I just made this.  Its 5.30 in the am . I haven't slept for a few days
> 
> Just... argh, gimmie some credit please? XD
> 
> ...



Haha that's hillarious, great job on the edits


----------



## hara_karikitty (Apr 10, 2007)

Kei Kurono said:


> Haha that's hillarious, great job on the edits



xD Thanks!


----------



## hara_karikitty (Apr 10, 2007)

Season's Best said:


> ^^^ I get the first one, but not the other two, heh.
> 
> +reps anyway.



Part of one of the scary movie films they're all sitting around a table waiting for pie, they dip their fingers in and go "my germs" and the butler guy with the spacky hand/arm says "MY GERMS" and shoves his whole hand into the pie xD!

Thanks for the rep <3 xD


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Apr 10, 2007)

yuhun said:


> Already posted this somewhere else but heres Deidara in the upcoming episode 8:



Haha that rocks


----------



## shadow__nin (Apr 10, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> Shippuuden was awsome, except for this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOLTASTIC. little plump Sakura.


----------



## the_real_dante2 (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah, whatever...

it is my oppinion, it isn't my fault that you haven't got an eye for quality

edit: posted for the guys on site 33 that don't like when someone has his own view on things...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 11, 2007)

^^ Yeah but your opinion is pretty much shit. You clearly sounded like a n00b when you expressed your opinion without any reasons.


----------



## the_real_dante2 (Apr 11, 2007)

believe me, I have a lot more experience with anime and manga than you little bitch

you just dont have an eye for quality, so go fuck yourself


----------



## Falco-san (Apr 11, 2007)

the_real_dante2  can you please stop and do the creepy stalker act? My message box is getting full of your shit thanks.


----------



## Kei Kurono (Apr 11, 2007)

hara_karikitty said:


> xD Thanks!



You're welcome


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 11, 2007)

the_real_dante2 said:


> believe me, I have a lot more experience with anime and manga than you little bitch
> 
> you just dont have an eye for quality, so go fuck yourself



Haha, yeah right, I know good animation when I see one and you must be blind because the animation in Naruto doesn't suck at all. Yes it isn't great but its still good. Shouting "OMG THE ANIMATION IN NARUTO SUCKS!!!" like a little bitch just like you, proves that you're an idiot, and your red bars proves it even more. Please go and leave this forum, nobody likes you and nobody will, so just do to everyone a favour and shoot yourself.

Edit: Oh yeah, don't try to neg me bitch, because it won't affect me even a little bit


----------



## Falco-san (Apr 11, 2007)

> Edit: Oh yeah, don't try to neg me bitch, because it won't affect me even a little bit


 Same here, I laugh at null reps.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

How the heck does the cloud get behind the moon?


----------



## Castitas Lilium (Apr 12, 2007)

You guys are going to LOVE the new episode.

They have some of the most horrible drawings I've ever seen.


----------



## Shikashi (Apr 12, 2007)

Anybody up for a hunger strike against Studio Pierrot for having the rights for Naruto?


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 12, 2007)

Shikashi said:


> Anybody up for a hunger strike against Studio Pierrot for having the rights for Naruto?



Wait until episode 13, they are changing the animator team.
And wow, thats a high cloud..


----------



## Castitas Lilium (Apr 12, 2007)

WOOHOO!

There's a possibility of the Sasori vs Sakura and Chiyo fight to be... GOOD?!

O:


----------



## geG (Apr 12, 2007)

For those of you interested here's the styles for the upcoming episodes:

Episode 8: Same guy who did Naruto 220 (in other words, bad)
Episode 9: Same guy who did Shippuuden 1 (in other words, good)
Episode 10: Someone new apparently
Episode 11: Same guy who did Shippuuden 3 (in other words, fairly good)
Episode 12: Same guy who did Shippuuden 4 (in other words, controversial)

God, Sasori looks horrible in episode 8.


----------



## MajesticBeast (Apr 12, 2007)

Why did they let a filler monkey out of his cage


----------



## Chee (Apr 12, 2007)

HugeGuy said:


> How the heck does the cloud get behind the moon?



xDDD Nice find!


----------



## Season's Best (Apr 12, 2007)

Geg said:


> For those of you interested here's the styles for the upcoming episodes:
> 
> Episode 8: Same guy who did Naruto 220 (in other words, bad)
> Episode 9: Same guy who did Shippuuden 1 (in other words, good)
> ...



What do you mean by this? I am not sure I follow.


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 12, 2007)

Season's Best said:


> What do you mean by this? I am not sure I follow.



I'd assume he was talking about the key animators.


----------



## geG (Apr 12, 2007)

Either key animators or art directors yeah. I'm not sure which. Either way, it's the person who basically determines what the episode will look like in the end. Whether it'll look crappy like episode 8 or great like episode 9.


----------



## Season's Best (Apr 12, 2007)

Geg said:


> Either key animators or art directors yeah. I'm not sure which. Either way,* it's the person who basically determines what the episode will look like in the end.* Whether it'll look crappy like episode 8 or great like episode 9.



I guess that would be the episode director. That is the only position that is involved with every stage of the process, other than the executive director, though the executive director does not change often unlike the episode director. In any case, these things are really a team effort.

Do you mind telling me where you heard this? I am always hunting down info regarding the anime I follow.


----------



## geG (Apr 12, 2007)

I get the upcoming ones from newtype: lol potentially legendary mod

Then compare it to the ones from past episodes at this blog:


----------



## Season's Best (Apr 12, 2007)

Geg said:


> I get the upcoming ones from newtype: lol potentially legendary mod
> 
> Then compare it to the ones from past episodes at this blog:



So you speak Japanese?


----------



## geG (Apr 12, 2007)

No. It's just a copy-paste thing.


----------



## Season's Best (Apr 12, 2007)

Geg said:


> No. It's just a copy-paste thing.



Babelfish?


----------



## geG (Apr 12, 2007)

I just copy the name from newtype, then do ctrl-F on the blog and paste the name to search for it.

The credit these names are coming from literally means "Drawing supervisor" according to babelfish, but I assume that's the same thing as the animation/art director.


----------



## Denizen (Apr 12, 2007)

HugeGuy said:


> How the heck does the cloud get behind the moon?



Ain't you ever heard of space clouds?


----------



## Konoha (Apr 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Dont Think Am a Pervert_ 






Sakura Got a Camel Toe 



Now Whos The Perv Me or Studio Pierrot *tryin to cover up*


----------



## geG (Apr 12, 2007)

I don't see any camel toe. So obviously the pervert is you.


----------



## ryne11 (Apr 12, 2007)

Konoha said:


> *Spoiler*: _Dont Think Am a Pervert_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see nothing. There was some in Episode 3 though


----------



## Mek Blaze (Apr 12, 2007)

Sakuras behind looks completely normal to me.


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 13, 2007)

Here is something fom manga readers only.
WARNING MAJOR SPOILER


*Spoiler*: __ 



This is in anime


And this is in manga (chapter 291)


----------



## Foxcanine (Apr 13, 2007)

wow! that's wierd!!


----------



## Morati (Apr 13, 2007)

Lord Jure said:


> Here is something fom manga readers only.
> WARNING MAJOR SPOILER
> 
> 
> ...



Oeh, very dumb mistake indeed. Now they have to make the scar run all the way to his balls


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 13, 2007)

~Blade~ said:


> Oeh, very dumb mistake indeed. Now they have to make the scar run all the way to his balls



or maybe they will put it on his back, but you are right. Very dumb mistake.


----------



## Denizen (Apr 13, 2007)

If it's one thing that the Suna Siblings have in common - they know how to boogie.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 13, 2007)

@LordJ: lol what dumbasses!

heres some i found: (i think all from 8)


----------



## Catterix (Apr 13, 2007)

Lord Jure said:


> Here is something fom manga readers only.
> WARNING MAJOR SPOILER
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't read the manga, but I clicked anyways ^^

My guess is, that'll be fixed up for the DVD. But dayamn for Studio Pierrot missing that! All they needed was to have the robes covering him a big more.


----------



## Cindy (Apr 13, 2007)

Sakura looks like she has a gimp arm mixed with clubhand! Ah!

And I was also going "Where is...?" when I saw Jiraiya's chest. And he's got shiny man-bewbs.

The animators sure like Sakura's backside, don't they?


----------



## Tobi (Apr 13, 2007)

Denizen said:


> If it's one thing that the Suna Siblings have in common - they know how to boogie.



Wait, I know he is fun to playing puppets with Sasori.

Kankuro is really a baby.

*EDIT:* It look like Kankuro has a puppet of Sasori. He should have 4 puppets 



Dynamic Dragon said:


> @LordJ: lol what dumbasses!
> 
> heres some i found: (i think all from 8)



That's many O.O

Eyes are mess up in other episode as I know.

Please can you find Kakashi's wrong shoes (like Ninja sand's shoes) in Sakura, Naruto, Tsunade, Jiraiya and Iruka.

~~~~

Deidara's lost his left arm, where Kankuro realse three puppets. I found Deidara's lost right arm O.O.


Deidara's lost his headband






 <---- You should notice what is that!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 13, 2007)

@tobi:


heres some more crap


look at the manga drawing, they totally screwed up the angle ><


----------



## Catterix (Apr 13, 2007)

Tobi said:


> <---- You should notice what is that!



I honestly don't know what *that* is :S Someone please inform me :S

And we're sidling back onto the over-picky nature of the fans, but some are still, nonetheless, funny ^^

I don't think Naruto's face was that badly done, the chin was just a bit smaller. But still, worthy enough to note.

PS. Why am I validating people's notes :S


----------



## Kei Kurono (Apr 13, 2007)

Tobi said:


> Wait, I know he is fun to playing puppets with Sasori.
> 
> Kankuro is really a baby.
> 
> ...



The last shot looks like Sakura's about to kick Naruto in the ass


----------



## Animeblue (Apr 13, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> heres some more crap
> 
> 
> look at the manga drawing, they totally screwed up the angle ><




*I was looking forward to this scene but they mess up the scene to its core*


----------



## Kaki (Apr 13, 2007)

some of you are trying too hard.....



> Here is something fom manga readers only.


 That was a fuck up there.....


----------



## Raiders21 (Apr 13, 2007)

Blagblare said:


> Ooo, I didn't know Shikamaru needed XX Small!



look at the gu brhind Tamari


----------



## Even (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm surprised noone has posted any pics of Sasori in episode 8...


----------



## Catterix (Apr 13, 2007)

Even said:


> I'm surprised noone has posted any pics of Sasori in episode 8...



Post a bad picture of Sasori then :S

I didn't see any bad ones, just some that kind of lacked greatness 

Only one that looked odd to me was the one of Sasori falling into Kurori.. way too small and odd looking.


----------



## geG (Apr 13, 2007)

If anyone can find a frame of Sasori from episode 8 that wasn't drawn completely off model I'll give you rep.


----------



## Catterix (Apr 13, 2007)

Now I'm just extremely confused :S I didn't see any that were off model to be noted of.


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2007)

Lord Jure said:


> Here is something fom manga readers only.
> WARNING MAJOR SPOILER
> 
> 
> ...



I knew something wrong was with that scene! Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Razza (Apr 13, 2007)

Oooh. Forgot about that with Jiraiya. Good find.


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Apr 13, 2007)

Ryo_nyanko said:


> heehee gaara dancing! XD


It's so cute!  XD


----------



## Kero-Chan (Apr 13, 2007)

No offense but MANY of you need to reread, and recheck your images, because I find nothing wrong with them. And please don't pick out little mini details, these poor people draw and animate for your pleasure and you go and pick on them.

Just do the most obvious crappy ones, not the super mini detailed ones.


----------



## Purgatory (Apr 13, 2007)

There's that one scene when Kankuro was laying down on the sand and he squinched his right eye. Looked like he was having some problems with constipation..


----------



## Season's Best (Apr 14, 2007)

Catterix said:


> I didn't see any bad ones, just some that kind of lacked greatness



I agree, it is not that the animation sucks, it just is not that impressive.

Just _wait _untill next season.


----------



## graphitesmoothie (Apr 14, 2007)

Not poorly drawn, but funny:

1. My avatar. (I lol'd)

2. Kankurou must've learned some dancing from Gaara:


Edit: Looks like someone posted Kankurou before me.  It was bound to happen I guess.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 14, 2007)

Damn they look awful.


----------



## Purgatory (Apr 14, 2007)

Lord Jure said:


> Here is something fom manga readers only.
> WARNING MAJOR SPOILER
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





Man, either they screwed up or this is the first time I've realized that Jiraiya had awkward looking boobs.

P.S. This must be the best Studio Pierrot could do for Jiraiya's fanservice.


----------



## Tobi (Apr 14, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> @tobi:



Yeah, I mean that. He must be from sand village.



Dynamic Dragon said:


> heres some more crap
> 
> 
> look at the manga drawing, they totally screwed up the angle ><



Naruto's eyes are small why? Because he is grown up XD



Catterix said:


> I honestly don't know what *that* is :S Someone please inform me :S
> 
> And we're sidling back onto the over-picky nature of the fans, but some are still, nonetheless, funny ^^
> 
> ...



You haven't notice that.

I noticed that.

If woman is running and Kakashi's leg up then she will fall down O.O



graphitesmoothie said:


> Not poorly drawn, but funny:
> 
> 1. My avatar. (I lol'd)
> 
> ...



Rofl... Your avater.... Just like my sig >.<


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 14, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> look at the manga drawing, they totally screwed up the angle ><


So the angle isn't exact, thats not as big a deal as most other shots posted.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 14, 2007)

i dont think that was the 'deal' at all, the deal was it was draw really crap, like the rest u see here.

that was suppose to close the scene, and it was so awful that it took away the seriousness haha


----------



## Catterix (Apr 14, 2007)

AkiRa said:


> Damn they look awful.



Yeah I have to admit, if its one, single thing that bugs me ever about the art for the characters, its that Sakura's eyes are drawn so far apart in long/quick shots. I guess their order is to have the eyes right beside the curtains of hair that mark her forehead, and if if the hairxface ratio is off, the eyes'll look odd.

Almost as wide as David Tennant's expression before a Dalek comes chasing him down the halls.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 14, 2007)

forget the eyes, look at the legs lol


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 14, 2007)

That Naruto drawing isn't bad at all. So what if its not the same angle in the manga?


----------



## Catterix (Apr 14, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> forget the eyes, look at the legs lol



Each person has two of them, which end in feet.

I don't see the problem. 

In fact its the legs that are the only particularly good parts on the characters there; the torsos and faces are what's slightly off-model. Nothing wrong with the legs.



			
				Artanis said:
			
		

> That Naruto drawing isn't bad at all. So what if its not the same angle in the manga?



Its not that it doesn't look like it does in the manga that's annoying them, its that it looks rather odd. Not crap, its still quite good, but the chin is off angle, the nose doesn't look quite right in comparison with the rest of the face and it just lacks the dynamic art that the manga had. And then, why it doesn't look like the manga is what's so confusing - how hard can it be to trace? Strange.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 14, 2007)

Ah, I see, and I agree the scene where Naruto cried could easily be traced and be perfect.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 14, 2007)

@catt: maybe its cos u cant draw that u dont spot it so easily, look at sakuras legs


----------



## Catterix (Apr 14, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> @catt: maybe its cos u cant draw that u dont spot it so easily, look at sakuras legs



lol and who says I don't draw :S

I draw alot, and very well too, I just give them into competitions or amateur galleries rather than uploading them onto a website for the appreciation of people on the internet 

I'm looking at Sakura's legs and what I see is a mediocre piece of art. Nothing major though. In fact, the dynamics of the picture's pretty good, she's standing with the heels together (so that the legs go to a point) but one foot facing where he eyes are looking, and one turned ready to move on. Pretty original, better than Kakashi's legs for sure.

Ah wells, I'll just be quiet now or else I sound like another generic person coming here telling people not to misjudge the art.


----------



## hara_karikitty (Apr 15, 2007)

I think I love every post in here xD

Random.

some of them aren't as bad as people make out, but I can see where they're coming from.

It may seem that we hate the animation to its core, but we don't.

you gotta admit. 

we just find it funny.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 15, 2007)

Shippuden should stop using those key animators, it look really cheap..


----------



## Season's Best (Apr 15, 2007)

Artanis said:


> Shippuden should stop using those key animators, it look really cheap..



They will in about a month. Check the link in my sig.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2007)

This is just some light hearted funso stop taking it so seriously. I was wandering when/if they do change animators, what will we make fun of?


----------



## Even (Apr 15, 2007)

Geg said:


> Episode 8 looks like it's gonna be crap.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't look evil or menacing at all. D: Compare that to how awesome he looks at the end of episode 7:


@Catterix: I didn't bother to find a pic myself, so I'll just quote Geg


----------



## Season's Best (Apr 15, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> This is just some light hearted funso stop taking it so seriously. I was wandering when/if they do change animators, what will we make fun of?



Skilled animators sometimes warp objects and bodies that are in motion to give the animation a sense of mass and force. It looks cool in motion but if you still-frame it, it will look goofy.

We can still look forward to stuff like that.


----------



## Even (Apr 15, 2007)

Norio Matsumoto is a genious animator, still, half of the pictures in this thread comes from 133 or other of his episodes...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 15, 2007)

haha yeah but theres a big difference, in matsumoto's animation, its like that because of the fluidity, u wont really see any faults unless u pause it frame by frame. but what we're posting here are not 'nit picking' theyre still shots that are VERY HIGHLY NOTICABLE and dont even deny that their not crap. it just means ur being a kissass to the animators and disgracing matsumoto.


----------



## Catterix (Apr 15, 2007)

Even said:


> @Catterix: I didn't bother to find a pic myself, so I'll just quote Geg



But that pic isn't off-model. Its just not as great as episode 7.


----------



## Even (Apr 15, 2007)

I dunno why, it's just the thing with his eyes and his nose....


----------



## Season's Best (Apr 15, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> haha yeah but theres a big difference, in matsumoto's animation, its like that because of the fluidity, u wont really see any faults unless u pause it frame by frame. but what we're posting here are not 'nit picking' theyre still shots that are VERY HIGHLY NOTICABLE and dont even deny that their not crap. it just means ur being a kissass to the animators and disgracing matsumoto.



I know. I should probably make it clear that when object is not in motion, it should not be warped.


----------



## Even (Apr 15, 2007)

not all pics here are highly notable.... I didn't notice half of them while I was watching... but then I really don't care too much if the animation is a bit bad some places..


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 19, 2007)

almost 80% of the frames in this episode looked crap.

i would post them all but no point really lol cos im sure u notice it as u watch
anyway, heres so seriously crap drawings...

wth ><, the akatsuki giants!



lol yet another of the best intro made worse


and off they go!


naruto's a fan of wolverine X_D


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 19, 2007)

^^LOOL Kyuubi's lines with normal eyes, awesome


----------



## Even (Apr 19, 2007)

Naruto grew some new whiskers'

btw, DD, those Akatsuki lads are pretty huge you know... Sasori's almost the size of a rhino


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 19, 2007)

lol it looks like deidara's bird is gonna hit its head on that gate/arch thing they have XD

edit: i scribbled on em


----------



## Chee (Apr 19, 2007)

So much for the new animators and art directors are going to make the art better theory. Jeese, it's worse than before. D=


----------



## geG (Apr 19, 2007)

Sakura hair: 

Yeah it's not really poorly drawn. Just weird.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 19, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> Someone post pictures of Sakura from the preview for episode 11.
> 
> They might not be as poorly drawn as I think but she sure looks funny as hell with her hair pinned up.
> 
> ...



lol here u go
i thought she looked cute with it XD
like a mom haha
little skivvy doin her job XD


----------



## Monna (Apr 19, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol here u go
> i thought she looked cute with it XD
> like a mom haha
> little skivvy doin her job XD


lol, thanks a lot!

She is kinda cute... in a funny looking way. 

And like I said before; its well-drawn, just funny looking.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 19, 2007)

*I think she looks cute with her hair up like that. But that's just me....*


----------



## Petzie (Apr 19, 2007)

Lord Jure said:


> Here is something fom manga readers only.
> WARNING MAJOR SPOILER
> 
> 
> ...



Great find. I knew something wasn't right in that scene in the anime.



Dynamic Dragon said:


> @LordJ: lol what dumbasses!
> 
> heres some i found: (i think all from 8)



GOOD, NARUTO. YOU LOOK KIND OF COOL.

Okay, so it's nothing like the original, but still, I was automatically reminded of it xD


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Apr 19, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol yet another of the best intro made worse
> 
> 
> and off they go!


They ruined Gai's face big time there. And they almost always make Tenten look crappy.


----------



## Lithe-Fider (Apr 20, 2007)

Lord Jure said:


> Here is something fom manga readers only.
> WARNING MAJOR SPOILER
> 
> 
> ...



omg they so f'ed that one up, nice.  XD  You COULD argue it was lower down though....mayybeee (streching it).


----------



## graphitesmoothie (Apr 20, 2007)

Not exactly, but good enough.

BEHOLD.




Clearly, they cheated the art of displacement. :S


----------



## Lithe-Fider (Apr 20, 2007)

The rock went into a black-plot-hole above it, obviously.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 20, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> almost 80% of the frames in this episode looked crap.
> 
> i would post them all but no point really lol cos im sure u notice it as u watch
> anyway, heres so seriously crap drawings...
> ...



LMAO, I knew the hideout entrance was off, but I couldn`t put my finger on it.

It`s been a while since I`ve read those chapters.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 20, 2007)

Scaled down, didn't they.  



			
				99NineTails99 said:
			
		

> They ruined Gai's face big time there. And they almost always make Tenten look crappy.



I noticed that too about Gai's Face.  It was so off I was like "woah", but I honestly thought they drew TenTen very nicely.

Another bad drawing scene was during the boob joke.   They looked like they rushed Sakura and Tsuande.


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 20, 2007)

graphitesmoothie said:


> Not exactly, but good enough.
> 
> BEHOLD.
> 
> ...



I notice that too.

Anime is full of unexplained things.


----------



## littlegal100 (Apr 20, 2007)

I Don't know about you but Gaara's face looks a bit flat....


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 20, 2007)

littlegal100 said:


> I Don't know about you but Garra's face looks a bit flat....



*GAARA*,damn it


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 20, 2007)

Damn Sakura looks hot with her hair up..
Much, much better than when it's down, and short, but the best was down and long.
But this'll do too, that's total *FANSERVICE*, for it wasn't in the manga.
Mmm.. hair-up Sakura..


graphitesmoothie said:


> Not exactly, but good enough.
> 
> BEHOLD.
> 
> ...


Erm
The rock is moving *UP* obviously? Check the lower picture, you can see the bottom of it and the water still drippling from it as it moves up?
This is the entrance of the base. The rock/door moves up to open way.
I mean, this is obvious as a *FUCKING DOOR, OPENING*, at this moment I am pretty sure you did not watch the anime and just found those two pictures for it would be kind of hard for you to not see *A FUCKING ROCK MOVING UP LIKE A FUCKING GATE SHOULD.*

*OMFG LOOK THE FUCKING MYSTERY IS UNRAVALED.*
I even wrote the names of Akatsuki members *INCASE YOU FAIL TO GRASP THAT TOO.*
PS: The gate if fucking tiny in the anime.
PS2: Omg they skipped the whole Jiraiya scene.


----------



## Tobi (Apr 20, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol it looks like deidara's bird is gonna hit its head on that gate/arch thing they have XD
> 
> edit: i scribbled on em



I wish owl is going to hit its head on gate thing TT0TT Come on... I'll draw it.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 20, 2007)

@ frostxian: before u start swearing, i think u need to analize the purpose of why he posted it, because the way u just commented made u look like a stupid fucking retard.

clearly u ddnt notice anything, what he was trying to say was, the boulder was in the cave. now read carefully, IN the cave,blocking the passage.

and the way it was opened, was it moved UP! the question is HOW! because it would be blocked.

now digest it with ur little puny brain and go figure. before u start bad mouthing others.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 20, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> @ frostxian: before u start swearing, i think u need to analize the purpose of why he posted it, because the way u just commented made u look like a stupid fucking retard.


If I cared about my image here, I would lie and write something like "Haha I lol'd."



Dynamic Dragon said:


> clearly u ddnt notice anything, what he was trying to say was, the boulder was in the cave. now read carefully, IN the cave,blocking the passage.
> 
> and the way it was opened, was it moved UP! the question is HOW! because it would be blocked.


I would say there's a hole on top of it for it to ascend to, then again, I honestly didn't pay attention to the question and jumped to flaming.



Dynamic Dragon said:


> now digest it with ur little puny brain and go figure. before u start bad mouthing others.


Oh my, you sound like..
Me!


----------



## raxor (Apr 20, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> Oh my, you sound like..
> Me!



Good one!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 20, 2007)

err i dont swear at people....


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 20, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> err i dont swear at people....



You just sweared at FrostXian..


----------



## Denizen (Apr 20, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> err i dont swear at people....





Dynamic Dragon said:


> @ frostxian: the way u just commented made u look like a stupid fucking retard.





Deary me.


----------



## Catterix (Apr 20, 2007)

Artanis said:


> You just sweared at FrostXian..



*Swore*

And heehee, yeah, Dynamic Dragon did actually, 





> sound like a fucking retard



Hmm, sounds like swearing to me.

DD, with a chizzled coont like FrostXian, it's easier just to lie back and not take them so seriously  Prove them wrong by all means, but they're never going to show you their fall from grace for they refuse to let it happen.

Basically:

Rock in cave, cannot go up, and yet it does. UUUWOAH?! :amazed


----------



## Senju (Apr 20, 2007)

Tenten and Neji got raped all through episode 10. They just looked ridiculous


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 20, 2007)

ok i beg ur pardon, i ddnt re-read my post. atleast i wasnt highlighting it in bold and saying it repeatedly


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 20, 2007)

What are you guys gonna make fun of next week as the animation looks great. Who am I kidding you guys will make you anything look bad.


----------



## Catterix (Apr 20, 2007)

Chee said:


> So much for the new animators and art directors are going to make the art better theory. Jeese, it's worse than before. D=



Those new artists aren't coming in until episode 13 at the very soonest.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 20, 2007)

Catterix said:


> *Swore*



Thank you Captain Grammer Nazi.


----------



## Denizen (Apr 20, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Those new artists aren't coming in until episode 13 at the very soonest.



Which is when we get all the MINDLESS FIGHTING, hopefully.

violence, yay.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 20, 2007)

Holy shit, I go take a shower and people argue *FOR* me.
So awesome.
Also, *I like bold text.*
And since I felt my ego get all fuzzy, I am surpised no one bothered to post this.

Behold! ...it!


----------



## Denizen (Apr 20, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> Holy shit, I go take a shower and people argue *FOR* me.
> So awesome.



You're a sexy beast, that's all.



> And since I felt my ego get all fuzzy, I am surpised no one bothered to post this.
> 
> Behold! ...it!



ugh. ....must..wait....episode 13.....soon


----------



## Season's Best (Apr 20, 2007)

Chee, when I said that new people were coming to work on Naruto in my thread, I was very specific in that it would not happen until *after *the end of the current season. Just wait.



Catterix said:


> Those new artists aren't coming in until episode 13 at the very soonest.



Episode 14. That is the first episode of the new season.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 20, 2007)

Season's Best said:


> Episode 14. That is the first episode of the new season.



Oh God.
It keeps getting LONGER!


----------



## Season's Best (Apr 20, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> Oh God.
> It keeps getting LONGER!



Actually, that was what I said from the beginning, but yeah every week just seems longer the closer we get.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 20, 2007)

Season's Best said:


> Actually, that was what I said from the beginning, but yeah every week just seems longer the closer we get.



I know, but in my eyes, it keeps getting longer.
Everytime I see dragged out filler sequences..
It gets longer and longer..
Like Naruto Jr. staring at Sakura, it gets longer.


----------



## Catterix (Apr 20, 2007)

Artanis said:


> Thank you Captain Grammer Nazi.



Oh you haven't seen the worst that I can do


----------



## geG (Apr 20, 2007)

Season's Best said:


> Chee, when I said that new people were coming to work on Naruto in my thread, I was very specific in that it would not happen until *after *the end of the current season. Just wait.


Do you never listen to me? The team who animated episode 10 WAS NEW. THEY HAD NOT DONE AN EPISODE BEFORE THIS ONE.

I dunno what made you think the new animation teams would come in at such an arbitrary number, but the animation directors for episode 10 were definitely new.

Though for those of you who didn't like 10's art/animation, look at it this way: they replaced one of the cheap Korean teams. So that's still good.


----------



## Catterix (Apr 20, 2007)

Weren't you lot always arguing that this was a new animation/art director not an entirely new team?

And even if it was a new/different team, it wasn't *the* new team that we're looking forward to. Different names.


----------



## geG (Apr 20, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Weren't you lot always arguing that this was a new animation/art director not an entirely new team?


I think that's how it works. Different art directors = different teams of animators. I could be wrong. But the same art director always leads the same team; that much I do know.



			
				Catterix said:
			
		

> And even if it was a new/different team, it wasn't *the* new team that we're looking forward to. Different names.



What difference does that make? All we knew is that some new animation teams were coming in at some point and here we have a new animation team.


----------



## Catterix (Apr 20, 2007)

Geg said:


> What difference does that make? All we knew is that some new animation teams were coming in at some point and here we have a new animation team.



Because they're not *the* new team!

You know, *the* team!!  

How can you not know *the* team?! :amazed 

This team can all very well be new to Shippuden, but they may just as easily be some inexperienced artists and animators for all it matters. The new team we're discussing who have been bought on for episodes 14 to 26 (and hopefully beyond) have intense experience, both working in Part 1 of the show, Evangelion, and many other animes that I've currently forgotten


----------



## geG (Apr 20, 2007)

Catterix said:


> The new team we're discussing who have been bought on for episodes 14 to 26 (and hopefully beyond) have intense experience, both working in Part 1 of the show, Evangelion, and many other animes that I've currently forgotten



Where is this actually stated? Didn't Season's Best just assume all this?


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 20, 2007)

This thread PWNS.  I'd rep all of you if I didn't run out repping some people here.


----------



## Rynoa (Apr 20, 2007)

Geg said:


> Sakura hair:
> 
> Yeah it's not really poorly drawn. Just weird.



sakura gets prettier and prettier. i somehow feel sorry for it, because kishi always said that he made her not cute. i miss the large forehead above all though


----------



## Chee (Apr 20, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Those new artists aren't coming in until episode 13 at the very soonest.



Damn. .......


----------



## Season's Best (Apr 21, 2007)

14 Chee, 14.



Geg said:


> Do you never listen to me? The team who animated episode 10 WAS NEW. THEY HAD NOT DONE AN EPISODE BEFORE THIS ONE.
> 
> *I dunno what made you think the new animation teams would come in at such an arbitrary number*, but the animation directors for episode 10 were definitely new.
> 
> Though for those of you who didn't like 10's art/animation, look at it this way: they replaced one of the cheap Korean teams. So that's still good.



^^^^heheh No reason to get frustrated. Check out my latest post in the ep 10 discussion thread for more info on that.

And to the bolded section, check out my additional posts in the thread in my sig for an answer to that. 14 is not arbitrary.


----------



## geG (Apr 21, 2007)

I still don't buy that number.

Anyway thanks to ANN I've got some of the animation directors and lined up with their episodes.

*Dae Hoon Kim: Led the team that did episode 4. Right now, they're the only Korean team left, as the second one was replaced by the episode 10 team.
*Kumiko Horikoshi: Episode 7 team
*Shinichi Suzuki: Episode 6 team (not that good)
*Takenori Tsukuma: Also episode 7 team, looks like they're co-directors.

There's another name on ANN too, but it doesn't have an article so there's no kanji I can compare it with. In addition to these teams and the new one that did episode 10 there are still three more animation directors/teams that aren't listed.


----------



## Chee (Apr 21, 2007)

Season's Best said:


> 14 Chee, 14.



Oh gawd, the wait!


----------



## geG (Apr 21, 2007)

Chee said:


> Oh gawd, the wait!



some of them already came with episode 10 *cough*


----------



## Season's Best (Apr 21, 2007)

Geg said:


> *Shinichi Suzuki: Episode 6 team (not that good)



Are you sure that was not Natsuko Suzuki since Newtype seems to leave out the first name?


----------



## geG (Apr 21, 2007)

Season's Best said:


> Are you sure that was not Natsuko Suzuki since Newtype seems to leave out the first name?


Nope, they're different.

鈴木伸一 is Shinichi Suzuki.
鈴木奈都子 is Natsuko Suzuki.


----------



## yuhun (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't know why...but this one just cracks me up


Aww just look at there happy faces!


----------



## Wolfe1 (Apr 21, 2007)

yuhun said:


> I don't know why...but this one just cracks me up


Well he does have a very....unique facial expression lol


----------



## Evil_Good (Apr 21, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol it looks like deidara's bird is gonna hit its head on that gate/arch thing they have XD
> 
> edit: i scribbled on em


lol 


yuhun said:


> I don't know why...but this one just cracks me up


He's to SMEXY for his shirt..


----------



## outlaw star (Apr 21, 2007)

notice anything strange here?


----------



## Altare (Apr 21, 2007)

no one's made the kankuro/batman connection yet...........



and isnt there only thee of the swirl things in a sharingan?


----------



## ryne11 (Apr 21, 2007)

outlaw star said:


> notice anything strange here?



Super Sharingan!11!1!!!


----------



## Altare (Apr 21, 2007)

Itachi: i have 360 vision!!1!!1
Neji: HEY!!!!!
Itachi:* pwns him super awesomeness with vision*


----------



## Dave (Apr 21, 2007)

4 tome sharingan!!!!!!!!

6666 NOW!


----------



## Monna (Apr 21, 2007)

4-Tomoe Sharingan could NEVER beat Golden Byakugan.


----------



## J6sh (Apr 22, 2007)

I was just about to post that Sharingan picture, damnit.


----------



## Razza (Apr 22, 2007)

Now that's just plain stupid. They actually failed by doing extra work


Lol, 4 tome'd sharingan.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2007)

HAHAHAAH
Yeah,Itachi got stronger XD

Some people didn't like when i created "byaringan" with 4 wheels. Well,what do you say now?

Anyway this "4th" wheel is not soo visible. No prob.

Now,Naruto after fighting wolverine...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 22, 2007)

outlaw star said:


> notice anything strange here?



They turned Itachi into a fly


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2007)

Artanis said:


> They turned Itachi into a fly



What are you talking about?


----------



## Purgatory (Apr 22, 2007)

Altare said:


> Itachi: i have 360 vision!!1!!1
> Neji: HEY!!!!!
> Itachi:* pwns him super awesomeness with vision*



Neji shall activate Golden Byakugam and WTFPwnz Itachi


----------



## Tobi (Apr 22, 2007)

outlaw star said:


> notice anything strange here?



His eyes are messly up TT_TT


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Apr 22, 2007)

A freakin' 4-tomoe sharingan Itachi, haha


----------



## Louchan (Apr 22, 2007)

outlaw star said:


> notice anything strange here?



Haha, oh wow! XD
Great find.


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Apr 22, 2007)

outlaw star said:


> notice anything strange here?


Oh wow, I can't believe that I didn't notice it before. Also, Itachi's face looks very strange in that picture, even if it's only a silhouette.


----------



## Denizen (Apr 22, 2007)

wow, those holograms are quite something.

They distort people's faces and eyes so you can never tell who they are in real life...


----------



## Tobi (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh no, Deidara has white hair!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 22, 2007)

^ omgoodness haha XD
i tought it was just the face that was wrong with that, but its also the hair! nice find XD


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 22, 2007)

Tobi said:


> Oh no, Deidara has white hair!



Oh well, holy shit.
I approve of all the pictures about the latest episode so far, it just plain sucked.
And yeah, wow at Wolverine scars on Naruto. What the fuck..


----------



## Tobi (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh no, it's Sasori!



Oh no, KISAME'S EYE!


----------



## Danse (Apr 22, 2007)

yeah i thought Kisame's eyes looked funny for a second before i realized they always looked funny lol


----------



## theredfox12 (Apr 22, 2007)

hey is there other thread like this for other anime.s because you can find faults in anything and you lot are just being really sad


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 22, 2007)

^Who are you?


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 22, 2007)

"Oh no,it's sasori"

Man,this was so ******
you just took a frame of a move(when they jumps to those fingers)

Sorry,it's not valid.

PS: Kisame always had these fish eyes.


----------



## Epizeuxis (Apr 22, 2007)

While I don't have a picture on me at the moment, when the Akatsuki leader is first shown in episode 10, saying "You're late, prepare it immediatly."  his left pupil (on our right side of perspective) is not in the center of his eye (his other eye is just fine).

Looks almost cross eyed, but with more ... pain  .

Edit: Boy do i feel stupid, didn't notice the next... CHUNK of pages.  Someone else probably got this one already.

As for Kisame's eye, could just be the distortion from the astral projection of his body, since the rest of the body gets that distortion look.


----------



## geG (Apr 22, 2007)

Tobi said:


> Oh no, Deidara has white hair!



...huh? I don't get it.


----------



## Season's Best (Apr 22, 2007)

Geg said:


> ...huh? I don't get it.



That streamer closest to his nose is actually his hair. See the line drawn about halfway up to his hat? That indicates hair.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 22, 2007)

Season's Best said:


> That streamer closest to his nose is actually his hair. See the line drawn about halfway up to his hat? That indicates hair.


It is tricky to spot, in fact its probably how the mistake was made (The others have no excuse though)


----------



## Altare (Apr 22, 2007)

Im gonna make a pole $ tome'd sharingan vs Golden bykugan!!!!


----------



## Razza (Apr 22, 2007)

Tobi said:


> Oh no, Deidara has white hair!



I think that's just one of the streamers off of Deidara's hat. Not his hair...

Wait... *looks at picture again* Okay. Yah, that is is hair but I can see how they made that mistake.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 22, 2007)

It was an unnoticeable mistake, someone who look really close can get it.


----------



## Even (Apr 22, 2007)

yeah... you wouldn't notice it unless you rewatched the episode many times, studying each frame....


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 22, 2007)

Tobi said:


> Oh no, KISAME'S EYE!



Normal.


----------



## Season's Best (Apr 22, 2007)

Even said:


> yeah... you wouldn't notice it unless you rewatched the episode many times, studying each frame....



Nah, I was used to always seeing a bit of Deidara's hair under his hat. When it did not appear in that shot, it immediately threw me off. I am sure that is how Tobi caught it too.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 22, 2007)

heres some more XD, basically, the second half of this episode was shit XD very highly noticable difference with the style.

- my friend found this one, check out temari's gloves arm band XD


- this just looks disturbing


- every1 in this frame looks bad period.


----------



## Catterix (Apr 22, 2007)

Tobi said:


> Oh no, KISAME'S EYE!






I don't quite follow you


----------



## Harlita (Apr 22, 2007)

His eyes look totally normal :S


----------



## Season's Best (Apr 22, 2007)

Catterix said:


> I don't quite follow you



I think he is talking about how the pupils are not lined up. His right eye is looking left, while his left eye is looking straight forward.

In the second pic which you posted, both eyes are looking down and to the left. No problems there.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 22, 2007)

^ what he said, thats what i noticed


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 22, 2007)

Other than how it just looked plain goofy too, like all the eyes in that scene.


----------



## Konoha (Apr 22, 2007)

should i luagh or cry  lame animation with funny frams


----------



## J6sh (Apr 23, 2007)

There is no hologram of Samehada behind Kisame in that screen.


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 23, 2007)

Tobi said:


> Oh no, KISAME'S EYE!


I dont think this was considered as a poorly drawn scence, but rather funnily, because he looks totally retarded in the pic only with his shadow and his small eyes. The pupils are also looking messed up as somebody already mentioned.


----------



## Even (Apr 23, 2007)

Kisame looks freaky in the shadows


----------



## Hellion (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't believe there are no caps for 
*Spoiler*: __ 



H&K




If they are here, I apologize, I went three pages back but there is alot of commentary


----------



## Even (Apr 23, 2007)

^you can't call them badly drawn because they haven't been in the anime yet, so the anime only folks have no idea how they really look like (unless if they've been spoiled by sigs, avatars and whatnot....)

but yeah, K***** looks like a turtle...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 23, 2007)

^ actually the anime people know as much as kishi does, its also them who designed the character before kishi uses them in his manga 8)

the animators are also the source of kishi's color schemes


----------



## Season's Best (Apr 23, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ^ actually the anime people know as much as kishi does, its also them who designed the character before kishi uses them in his manga 8)
> 
> the animators are also the source of kishi's color schemes



^^^What characters are you talking about?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 23, 2007)

erm basically most of them. all of them were redesigned when it came to making the manga. like naruto, have u seen the designs before he was actually made?

by tetsuya nishio i think


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 23, 2007)

He basically means that Kishi had a different style in the manga before Sasuke Retrieval arc, and thanks to the artists who animated the anime, Kishi changed his style of the manga to look like their style, so it would be easier to animate, no? XD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 23, 2007)

lol na, not that i noticed that haha, erm... there was a guy, he was the character designer for naruto. im positive it was tetsuya nishio...

because before, naruto, was... erm how do i explain it, there was a manga that kishi did, it was of a fox boy but it never developed, then he made naruto.

then when u see kishis first pics of the naruto manga, he has different color schemes for the characters, like sakura having green, and chouji wearing blue and has blonde hair.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ah...yeah, I remember that I read a page about Naruto being the son of Kyuubi and he annoys Sarutobi or something XD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 23, 2007)

yeah! thats the 1! haha


----------



## Even (Apr 23, 2007)

come to think of it, the manga really DID look different before.... personally, I think Kishi's new style is better


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 23, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> yeah! thats the 1! haha





This is it I believe.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 23, 2007)

yeah thats it, it was the pilot chapter!


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 23, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ^ actually the anime people know as much as kishi does, its also them who designed the character before kishi uses them in his manga 8)
> 
> the animators are also the source of kishi's color schemes



Ok you don't know shit about this subject, that's apparent. Anime people do not know alot of things, Kishimoto himself said he doesn't watch the anime all the time, he's just too busy, he's also said he doesnt follow the progress. 
There are colour mix ups, there are mistakes, and also, chakra is yellow, not blue.
There were only TWO characters that were designed by anime people and got in the manga, and that was to promote the third movie. He placed two filler people in the manga for 2-3 pages, the ramen guys.
Then they dissapeared.
It's Kishimoto's manga. He can kill all the characters and draw two hundred new ones and then make them have gay sex if he wants.
PS: Anyone remember the part Naruto pisses on some guy in the pilot? <_<


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 23, 2007)

i was refering to tetsuya nishio, the designer of naruto characters, why are u blabbing on about chakra and stuff?

i was on about the designs, and how the animators know as much as kishi, for god sake they even included H+K in this, the arc that just finished a couple of chapters ago.

now think back, the anime was created ages ago, obviously, since they showed the sasuke scene, it mustve been done a while ago, and they knew about H+K, before kishi even started the arc about them.


----------



## Nekki (Apr 24, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i was refering to tetsuya nishio, the designer of naruto characters, why are u blabbing on about chakra and stuff?
> 
> i was on about the designs, and how the animators know as much as kishi, for god sake they even included H+K in this, the arc that just finished a couple of chapters ago.
> 
> now think back, the anime was created ages ago, obviously, since they showed the sasuke scene, it mustve been done a while ago, and they knew about H+K, before kishi even started the arc about them.



Wait are you telling me the anime production is telling Kishimoto how to do his manga? Not only the character design but also the PLOT?

Make me laugh will ya, lol.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 24, 2007)

i nver sed the plot. i said they redesigned the characters, the story is kishi's ofcourse


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 24, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> now think back, the anime was created ages ago, obviously, since they showed the sasuke scene, it mustve been done a while ago, and they knew about H+K, before kishi even started the arc about them.



Ah, no. There's a mistake there.
These episodes were done about at during H+K arc, after the colour spread of the whole of Akatsuki.
Deidara's VA even told us how far they got in the anime, he said "We are dubbing where Sasuke reappears", we do not know if this is the teaser or the real thing.
EDIT: OMG WE HAVE AN ULQY THING 
Also, make sense, why the fuck would Kishi let them design characters? Specially the ones that are important, like friggin' Akatsuki members. Kishi doesn't give a flying shit about the anime, that's why anime teams create their own filler characters, because Kishimoto won't create characters for them. Because he doesn't care, but I for one know Kubo (creator of Bleach) created the filler characters for Bleach, because he wanted the fillers to not suck horribly.
As Kishimoto doesnt care about the anime, the anime team have NO RIGHT to mess with Kishimoto's designs in the manga. Sure, the anime team can draw characters like shit, or make Naruto a black guy with a blue afro and a tail, but they can not do ANY interferance to the manga.
What they do stays in the anime.
EDIT: Yes I overuse "because".


----------



## Epizeuxis (Apr 24, 2007)

K's eyes looked rather... different from how I pictured them, maybe just the brown sclera, but they don't look menacing enough for a someone who... yeah...

As for H's eyes, it looked like they were in some cross between a cartoonish (no pun intended) way of portraying disapointment, and a jovial look, as though he were laughing.

Oh, and I found the picture of the Akatsuki Leader's messed up eye D:


Must hurt to get his left pupil to do that  .


----------



## Louchan (Apr 25, 2007)

A freaking pupil...
We're in need of new material.


----------



## the_real_dante2 (Apr 25, 2007)

if they mess up the sasori vs 'manga readers know who I mean' fight, I'll quit watching naruto. there is just too much filler in each episode... I didn't watch a single episode since 135 coz I hate fillers... but I have never thought that the fillers continue in shippuuden-form... the older episodes were soooooo much better


----------



## Gaara (Apr 25, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> heres some more XD, basically, the second half of this episode was shit XD very highly noticable difference with the style.
> 
> - my friend found this one, check out temari's gloves arm band XD
> 
> ...



I really see whats so bad about these pictures. Nothing messed up about them.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 25, 2007)

^^Dude just die.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2007)

Assface stop posting stuff that hasn't been shown in the anime yet.


----------



## Louchan (Apr 26, 2007)

Haha, oh wow.


----------



## KentaLjung (Apr 26, 2007)

wow they really messed up that angle....holy cow is that sakura? and is that kankurou or tonton?


----------



## Season's Best (Apr 26, 2007)

KentaLjung said:


> wow they really messed up that angle....holy cow is that sakura? and is that kankurou or tonton?



That scene looked better in motion


----------



## Gaara (Apr 26, 2007)

You can tell its Kankuro..but Sakura...@_@. That hurts..


----------



## Louchan (Apr 26, 2007)

Season's Best said:


> That scene looked better in motion



No way.
It looked horrible enough in motion to make *me* stop and take a close look at the scenes used.
Now that's something.


----------



## Castitas Lilium (Apr 26, 2007)

DAMMIT LOU.

I was going to post that.

):


----------



## Even (Apr 26, 2007)

I gotta agree with Season's Best. The scene looked better in motion...


----------



## Season's Best (Apr 26, 2007)

Louchan said:


> No way.
> It looked horrible enough in motion to make *me* stop and take a close look at the scenes used.
> Now that's something.



Matter of opinion I guess, It had upper mody movement between two entwined characters, making it one the the most difficult shots in part 2 thus far.


----------



## Purgatory (Apr 26, 2007)

...Looks like Sakura WAS wearing a wig after all these 2.5 years...no wonder why she has a huge forehead.


----------



## natwel (Apr 26, 2007)

> Actually the anime people know as much as kishi does, its also them who designed the character before kishi uses them in his manga )


I don't understand this, you're saying they designed naruto, sakura and sasuke for him? why would he do that?





> The animators are also the source of kishi's color schemes


I don't get this either, didn't the manga start before the anime. and if the fillers are so bad then why would kishi let the anime makers interefere with his work. 





> have u seen the designs before he was actually made?


No I haven't
You seem to know a lot, but I see no links to sources. Could you give us some please so we can beleive what you're saying. and I'd actually like to see some of these prelim designs. 
Also I was on your deviant page, i'm so jealous of you. I tried to learn to draw anime but i'll never be as good as you.


----------



## Konoha (Apr 26, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Haha, oh wow.



 he got only one boob


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 27, 2007)

Thats because the others covered up.  BUT WHAT THE HELL IS WITH HER FACE ANGLE!?

She looks like a picasso painting thats tryibng to do the rocks peoples eyebrow.


----------



## geG (Apr 27, 2007)

It's because it's a still of an animation sequence. Of course it looks weird.


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 27, 2007)

I knew that.  But come on it looks like a bad early to mid 20th century piece of art!  Maybe I should mess with it to really make it look like one......


----------



## Louchan (Apr 27, 2007)

Castitas Lilium said:


> DAMMIT LOU.
> 
> I was going to post that.
> 
> ):



You're weak.
Why are you so weak?
Because you lack... speed.


----------



## chibbselect (Apr 27, 2007)

Not sure if anyone posted this yet....

I love the angle on Naruto's mouth here.


----------



## kirini (Apr 27, 2007)

well I just watched episodes 176 - 189.
of course they are fillers. 

but god dammit there were horrible to watch. many time characters looked like they have dawn-syndrome(not sure how its written, but you know what I mean) 
for example one scene naruto or sakura was bowing and his face was about 45 decree angel, but his eyes were horisontal. Awful, also that episode where naruto and shino are together on mission....not words to describe how horrible it was.


----------



## Even (Apr 27, 2007)

I can't find anything wrong with the above picture....


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 27, 2007)

natwel said:


> You seem to know a lot, but I see no links to sources.


That's because he doesn't know shit, Kishimoto makes his own designs.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 27, 2007)

natwel said:


> I don't understand this, you're saying they designed naruto, sakura and sasuke for him? why would he do that?



- yes. it was tetsuya nishio who designed them, even in the credits of the anime, it says his name followed by character designs. naruto manga was orginally gonna be just naruto with out sasuke and sakura.



> I don't get this either, didn't the manga start before the anime. and if the fillers are so bad then why would kishi let the anime makers interefere with his work.



- yes they know as much. chouji used to be blonde, there u go. and look even hidan was shown this early in the episodes. Even the drawing style was was influenced from the anime. im not saying that the animators write the story for him, they just direct the appropraite colors to be used in the anime. Every said that sakura has white skirt and arm bands, but it was actually pink in the manga cover.



> No I haven't
> You seem to know a lot, but I see no links to sources. Could you give us some please so we can beleive what you're saying. and I'd actually like to see some of these prelim designs.
> Also I was on your deviant page, i'm so jealous of you. I tried to learn to draw anime but i'll never be as good as you.



- its in the weekly shonen jump, he has interviews and such 8)



> That's because he doesn't know shit, Kishimoto makes his own designs



- says the one who THINKS he know everything and flames at people with out even reading their post... hmmm ¬_¬


----------



## Nekki (Apr 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> - yes. it was tetsuya nishio who designed them, *even in the credits of the anime, it says his name followed by character designs*. naruto manga was orginally gonna be just naruto with out sasuke and sakura.QUOTE]
> 
> But... of course, in every god damned anime the person credited in the credits for the character design is not the mangaka (unless he's involved in the anime production) but the *ANIME CHARACTER DESIGNER*
> 
> ...


----------



## vgplayer (Apr 27, 2007)

If you can't stand the animation then draw it yourself.  Then submit it here so everyone can start complaining about that too.

I think Shippuuden is awesome I would not change anything about it.


----------



## Falco-san (Apr 27, 2007)

vgplayer said:


> If you can't stand the animation then draw it yourself.  Then submit it here so everyone can start complaining about that too.
> 
> I think Shippuuden is awesome I would not change anything about it.




This thread isnt about complaining, its more about taking shit that just looks stupid as hell, freeze frame it and post it here so we can laugh about how silly it  looks.

Yes everyone realizes its part of the animation sometimes, but some pictures are just hilarious.


----------



## Season's Best (Apr 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> - yes. it was tetsuya nishio who designed them, even in the credits of the anime, *it says his name followed by character designs.* naruto manga was orginally gonna be just naruto with out sasuke and sakura.



I think I need to clear up just what the job of an anime character designer is.

What a anime character designer does is take the character design from the manga, and simplify it by cutting down on the number of lines required to draw it.

This does two things.

1) It cuts down on the amount of time it takes to draw the character
2) It makes digital coloring easier, as too many lines make it difficult

I could see them making the original designs for filler characters, but I really think the characters from the manga were of the manga artist's initial design.

By the way, the Naruto anime has had two character designers: Hirofumi Suzuki and Tetsuya Nishio.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 27, 2007)

Nekki said:


> Dynamic Dragon said:
> 
> 
> > - yes. it was tetsuya nishio who designed them, *even in the credits of the anime, it says his name followed by character designs*. naruto manga was orginally gonna be just naruto with out sasuke and sakura.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## papa_smurf (Apr 27, 2007)

Gotta love cheesy animation


----------



## Kokusho Tio (Apr 27, 2007)

For a mysterious reason I'm not able to do screen cap, but I fund an error during the sakura healing kankurou scene. Kankurou have black pants all the time, but at some point it turn white, or like if there was a white blanket on him, and then it re-become black.

But the whole episode seems to have realy good animations compared to the ones before.


----------



## Catterix (Apr 27, 2007)

Why are people continuing to argue with Dynamic Dragon.

*He's wrong.*

Just be happy that you know more than him, because he will continue to argue just to be irritating. He's basically mixing up "Manga Serial Editors" with Anime Writers. The anime writers have nothing to do with the designs of the characters. Kishimoto made a personal choice to redesign his characters, 140 chapters into his manga to make them easier to draw for the anime team, as they were having trouble adapting his art. That was his choice and the only one regarding it.

*Tetsuya Nishio* is the anime character designer who takes Kishimoto's character designs and adapts the characters so that they would work on the anime. This is the same for every anime in existence that follows off a manga. They have the Anime Character Designer who adapts Kishimoto's work for TV. He doesn't even discuss matters with Kishimoto.

Originally, Sasuke wasn't going to exist, but his Manga Serial Editors told him he needed a rival. This was for the manga, 2 years before the anime was ever shown.

There, facts. Sorted.

Now can we leave this, DD doesn't know what he's talking about, and you all do. Let's just be happy we're the ones in the right and just continue to laugh at the crazy drawings of Shippuden.


----------



## Konoha (Apr 27, 2007)

hyperdeath said:


> Not sure if anyone posted this yet....
> 
> I love the angle on Naruto's mouth here.


 naruto got 3 lips


----------



## Even (Apr 28, 2007)

whaaat??? how come? I really can't see anything wrong with that picture....


----------



## Season's Best (Apr 28, 2007)

Even said:


> whaaat??? how come? I really can't see anything wrong with that picture....



Me neither. It looks like the center-line of his mouth is properly aligned with his nose and eyes to me.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 28, 2007)

Season's Best said:


> I think I need to clear up just what the job of an anime character designer is.
> 
> What a anime character designer does is take the character design from the manga, and simplify it by cutting down on the number of lines required to draw it.
> 
> ...



Read this, this is true. Dynamic Dragon, you do not know shit about this subject as I've stated before. If you will still not accept this fact which is proven and is in front of you, then who the fuck cares what you think?
We know the real deal, and that'll keep us content. You can keep living in your lie.



Eh? There's nothing wrong with this picture, it's very well drawn. Three lips? Are you on drugs again, Konoha?
I mean sure, everyone on Konoha TV vomit when they see you post here, but that just clarifies the retarded ways your mind works.
Please attempt to show me where the fuck the third lip is.


----------



## Rhyth (Apr 28, 2007)

When Sakura was extracting the poison from Kankuro's intestines:

5 seconds later, he's wearing pants again:


----------



## Season's Best (Apr 28, 2007)

^^ha ha. Maybe she pulled his pants down for a minute so she could work in that area. o.O


----------



## Purgatory (Apr 28, 2007)

Rhyth said:


> When Sakura was extracting the poison from Kankuro's intestines:



Talk about trying to get into his pants...


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 28, 2007)

There's nothing wrong with that Naruto picture.


----------



## Rhyth (Apr 28, 2007)

^ Yes, there isn't. The continuity however, is not.


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 28, 2007)

Rhyth said:


> ^ Yes, there isn't. The continuity however, is not.



He means the one I posted.


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 28, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> He means the one I posted.



Yeah. I meant the picture of Naruto, not the picture of Kankuro from Naruto.


----------



## Rhyth (Apr 28, 2007)

Ah okay, my mistake.


----------



## Jaxxdude (Apr 28, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Talk about trying to get into his pants...





Rhyth said:


> When Sakura was extracting the poison from Kankuro's intestines:



I bet Naruto's thinking, "Man... I wish I was Kankuro..."


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 28, 2007)

Rhyth said:


> When Sakura was extracting the poison from Kankuro's intestines:



Sexual healing anyone? Naruto must have been quite jealous. :>


----------



## Razza (Apr 28, 2007)

Kankuro's one lucky sonofabitch.


----------



## Production (Apr 28, 2007)

Lmao i never noticed that.


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 28, 2007)

Sakura what?s that on your fingers? >_>


----------



## FrostXian (Apr 28, 2007)

Lastier said:


> Sakura what?s that on your fingers? >_>



Well, Kankuro could only hold so much.


----------



## Even (Apr 28, 2007)

Rhyth said:


> When Sakura was extracting the poison from Kankuro's intestines:


Kankurou is so damn lucky


----------



## FuzzyBrows (Apr 28, 2007)

I also noticed how friendly Sakura was with Kankuro. And also that hes ripped!


----------



## Even (Apr 28, 2007)

I guess Naruto and Sasuke got themselves a rival


----------



## Takekura (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh...
Kankurou... You...

*jealousy*


----------



## Edward (Apr 29, 2007)

this

I love girls in this pose *__* (especially Sakura XDDD)


----------



## Rivayir (Apr 30, 2007)

Edward said:


> ♥
> 
> I love girls in this pose *__* (especially Sakura XDDD)



Too bad there isn?t much to squeeze. =P


----------



## Konoha (Apr 30, 2007)

Lastier said:


> Sakura what?s that on your fingers? >_>



 umm that was umm theres kids here umm  is that some kind of hentai versiom umm  where can i find it  shame on you kunkoro


----------



## nwoppertje (Apr 30, 2007)

Rhyth said:


> When Sakura was extracting the poison from Kankuro's intestines:
> 
> 5 seconds later, he's wearing pants again:




It was a quicky.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 30, 2007)

nwoppertje said:


> It was a quicky.



It looks like Skankoru is naked in the first pic but wearing pants in the second


----------



## kyubisharingan (Apr 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> - yes. it was tetsuya nishio who designed them, even in the credits of the anime, it says his name followed by character designs. naruto manga was orginally gonna be just naruto with out sasuke and sakura.



your right, but you need to specify. Naruto wasnt gonna be a manga about ninjas but about magic and stuff(yes, i read the interviews)so, yes there wasnt gonna be sasuke or sakura, BUT when kishimoto made the story about ninjas, yes, sasuke and sakura were supposed to be in there


----------



## Seany (Apr 30, 2007)

LOL
why can i see a hentai version of that being made. I wouldn't be surprised if there was one..


----------



## Edward (Apr 30, 2007)

Lastier said:


> Too bad there isn?t much to squeeze. =P



She is not perfect, that's why i love her ^^
(But she is perfect in manga *___* XD)


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2007)

Kankouro deosn't have much judging from that Sakura pic.


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 30, 2007)

Edward said:


> (But she is perfect in manga *___* XD)



Except when Kishimoto draws her to look like a man, right?


----------



## Edward (Apr 30, 2007)

Delta Shell said:


> Except when Kishimoto draws her to look like a man, right?



Right XD

*Spoiler*: __ 



But she was perfect while the fight vs Sasori *__*


----------



## chibbselect (Apr 30, 2007)

Not to bring this up again, but no one sees anything wrong with this? 
That line on the right side of Naruto's lip looks like an extra fold of skin or something to me.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 30, 2007)

Why the FUCK did she need to pull her short hair up?


----------



## Season's Best (Apr 30, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Why the FUCK did she need to pull her short hair up?



Humans shed a lot of hair every day. If she ties her hair back it lessens the chance of any of it falling on Kankuro. Nurses do this.

Plus it looked cute.



hyperdeath said:


> Not to bring this up again, but no one sees anything wrong with this?
> That line on the right side of Naruto's lip looks like an extra fold of skin or something to me.



That line shows the definition of his upper and lower lip. How would you prefer it be done?


----------



## Kaki (Apr 30, 2007)

It looked dumber than a hair net, but thanks for the info.


----------



## chibbselect (May 1, 2007)

Season's Best said:


> That line shows the definition of his upper and lower lip. How would you prefer it be done?



Ohhh...now I get it. I was thinking that the line was intended to be seen as coming towards the 'camera' rather than being seen on a vertical plane.


----------



## Season's Best (May 1, 2007)

hyperdeath said:


> Ohhh...now I get it. I was thinking that the line was intended to be seen as coming towards the 'camera' rather than being seen on a vertical plane.



Oh, when I said_ 'how would you prefer it be done', _I was not trying to be a jackass or anything, I just wrote that with assumption that you knew what the line was for and would have preferred it be done differently.

I can think of a few alternatives but they would make his lips look too fat. Which is why I asked.


----------



## Delta Shell (May 1, 2007)

Oh now that you draw explicit attention to that Naruto lip...no there's still nowt wrong with it.


----------



## FrostXian (May 2, 2007)

hyperdeath said:


> Not to bring this up again, but no one sees anything wrong with this?
> That line on the right side of Naruto's lip looks like an extra fold of skin or something to me.




Check a mirror.
What?
You have it too!? 
Everyone you see does!?
OH NO!
IT MUST BE A NEW PLAGUE! RUN! RUN!
*cough* Sorry.


----------



## InuBlade (May 2, 2007)

Hahaha, funny.


----------



## Tenshodo (May 2, 2007)

I can't get at the Scene now, but didn't anyone notice that in one of the shots Sakura looked kind of like a man. Her forehead was too big.

Its was right after she healed Kankuro and she took her hair down.


----------



## Kaki (May 2, 2007)

Good scorpion cap there. 

and as far as the manga, Jirai is quite big but the dupes can be explained by kagebushin.


----------



## Season's Best (May 2, 2007)

Tenshodo said:


> I can't get at the Scene now, but didn't anyone notice that in one of the shots Sakura looked kind of like a man. Her forehead was too big.
> 
> Its was right after she healed Kankuro and she took her hair down.



Rather her chin is too pronounced for a female.


----------



## Kaki (May 2, 2007)

And that nose is manly .....


----------



## Season's Best (May 2, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> And that nose is manly .....



Who thought _"Pierce Brosnan"_ when they saw that profile?


----------



## jRinoA (May 2, 2007)

*Hahaha! I never though NAruto had some bad angles too xDD

U guys are soooo observant! ^^*


----------



## Kiyoshi (May 2, 2007)

auvixa said:


> PS: Hey, look at this, the manga has it's blunders occasionally (chapter 138 or something though, there aren't many errors anymore). GIANTLAND, FORTY NINJA LOOK-ALIKES AND TWO KAKASHIS!!



I am pretty sure that is how he looked in the manga the first time around as well, so it is for real.

As for the Kakashi thing... if you are talking about the person behind Kakashi he's missing the mask.  I'd say it is more of a "blonde" Aoba than a Kakashi, or some other nameless nin who shares Kakashi's hairstylist.


----------



## Konoha (May 2, 2007)

Season's Best said:


> Rather her chin is too pronounced for a female.


 i got a bad feeling that sakura at the end of naruto shes gonna say am a shemale


----------



## Kaki (May 2, 2007)




----------



## the_real_dante2 (May 3, 2007)

in the manga, sakura looks good... I think

I like her more than temari or other kunoichis


----------



## FrostXian (May 3, 2007)

Tripod'd. **


----------



## Jaxxdude (May 3, 2007)

Naughty Sakura....


----------



## Foxcanine (May 3, 2007)

AHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAA!


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2007)

Lollll I feel sorry for Kankouro but not that sorry, he gets Sakura's hand all to himself


----------



## Even (May 3, 2007)

hahahahahahahahahahaaaa!!!!! That was friggin awesome


----------



## Denizen (May 3, 2007)

I wonder what Naruto is dreaming about...



O___o

EDIT: Naruto's face, his hand position, and the fact that two people (if you count the dog) are right next to him, just makes this picture very strange.


----------



## Even (May 3, 2007)

He's dreaming that he's having a threesome with Hinata and Sakura


----------



## Foxcanine (May 3, 2007)

Denizen said:


> I wonder what Naruto is dreaming about...
> 
> 
> 
> O___o



you know, when i saw that picture i thought the same


----------



## wiplok (May 3, 2007)

lol, naruto has some black in him O_o


----------



## Foxcanine (May 3, 2007)

what do you mean?


----------



## Rivayir (May 3, 2007)

It?s Narutos "that jutsu".


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2007)

Lastier said:


> It?s Narutos "that jutsu".



He prob couldn't beat much people with that jutsu


----------



## Denizen (May 3, 2007)

wiplok said:


> lol, naruto has some black in him O_o



Who said Kishi was racist?


----------



## Kaki (May 3, 2007)

^ lol I like the big storm sig.....

Well, I also like that loop gif.


----------



## Vicious-chan (May 3, 2007)

I'd like to submit ALL of the Naruto Movie 3 to that "funny/poorly drawn Naruto scenes"


----------



## Denizen (May 3, 2007)

Vicious-chan said:


> I'd like to submit ALL of the Naruto Movie 3 to that "funny/poorly drawn Naruto scenes"



Movie 3 had top-notch art and animation...


----------



## Vicious-chan (May 3, 2007)

lol, the art blew, face it. The villains look retarded, red faced Lee was dumb, etc.. most of it sucked :\


----------



## Even (May 3, 2007)

DON'T YOU DARE TRY TO MOCK NORIO MATSUMOTO!!!!!! SHANNARO!!!!


----------



## Denizen (May 3, 2007)

I'm going to hell.


----------



## Delta Shell (May 3, 2007)

Denizen said:


> I'm going to hell.



Holy chit! Kakashi is a paedophile thread material right there.


----------



## Even (May 3, 2007)

w00000t???? that was awesome really nice find Kakashi is itchy


----------



## Denizen (May 3, 2007)

Re-inforcements from Konoha have arrived! Team 8 are here to help.


----------



## Even (May 3, 2007)

hmm, I didn't know Ebisu had a twin brother


----------



## Death Sonjo (May 3, 2007)

Denizen said:


> I'm going to hell.



Oh my god, yes.


----------



## Vagrancy (May 3, 2007)

Denizen said:


> I'm going to hell.



I was just about to post this. I'm glad someone else noticed it.


----------



## Vicious-chan (May 3, 2007)

Denizen said:


> I'm going to hell.



SO MUCH WIN! lol


----------



## pancake (May 3, 2007)

_RAPE TIME​_


----------



## Flik (May 4, 2007)

Flik The Blue Lightning
Listening: Good Riddance - More Depalma, Less Fellini


----------



## Konoha (May 4, 2007)

temari is bored and she wanna go to bed and shes saying i want to sleep


----------



## gaara-rox (May 4, 2007)

haha those are funny


----------



## DeLarge (May 4, 2007)

Direct Download

What's up with itachi's eyes?


Direct Download

LOL NEJI IS A DUCK


----------



## Tobi (May 4, 2007)

Denizen said:


> I'm going to hell.




I thought that was also >.<



> [Order]​_Tengen​_Toppa​_Gurren​_Lagann​_-​_03​_[2D51F6BB].avi
> 
> LOL NEJI IS A DUCK



Lol... A little.... *excited*

I do found poorly screenshot one, I'll post it today *.*


----------



## Tobi (May 4, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Poorly forever, he has small hand >.<



He looks like old @.@


----------



## wiplok (May 4, 2007)

Denizen said:


> I'm going to hell.



LOL thank god for this thread


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 4, 2007)

They should really make up their minds with AL's eyes


----------



## Louchan (May 4, 2007)

Vicious-chan said:


> I'd like to submit ALL of the Naruto Movie 3 to that "funny/poorly drawn Naruto scenes"



Just because you dislike an animation style doesn't mean that it's poor or low quality.


----------



## RaZzy (May 4, 2007)

Artanis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's Anime... he did a jutsu in the first picture, that's why his eyes are more open.

Vicious-chan: It's not poor.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 4, 2007)

^Yeah and you're answer is retarded... In episode 10 it was pink and now its white. So what you're saying is that in the second picture his eyes are closed a bit right? lol.


----------



## ZE (May 4, 2007)

Artanis said:


> ^Yeah and you're answer is retarded... In episode 10 it was pink and now its white. So what you're saying is that in the second picture his eyes are closed a bit right? lol.



Go buy some glasses please.


----------



## RaZzy (May 4, 2007)

Artanis said:


> ^Yeah and you're answer is retarded... In episode 10 it was pink and now its white. So what you're saying is that in the second picture his eyes are closed a bit right? lol.



Oops you're right, yeah that was a retarded answer.


----------



## ZE (May 4, 2007)

People are so eager to criticise the anime that they don’t even look right at the pictures, I mean, just look at this shit his eyes are clearly red, its just his position that changes and hides the red part in his eyes:


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 4, 2007)

^^Uh...no. 





Its not the angle, its a mistake.


----------



## ZE (May 4, 2007)

Artanis said:


> ^^Uh...no.
> 
> 
> Its not the angle, its a mistake.


Fuck, you are really blind. Can?t you see the red part in this first picture?


----------



## Kei Kurono (May 4, 2007)

Denizen said:


> I'm going to hell.



I'm wondering WTF was Kakashi thinking at that time


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 4, 2007)

ZE said:


> Fuck, you are really blind. Can?t you see the red part in this first picture?



Fuck! can't you see that his between eye bold is completely white in the first picture and in the second picture its purely pink?


----------



## ZE (May 4, 2007)

Artanis said:


> Fuck! can't you see that his between eye bold is completely white in the first picture and in the second picture its purely pink?



The angle is different. So no, it?s not an error.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 4, 2007)

Ok, so when he got a profile angle his in between eyes is white and when his angle is front, its completely pink, ok gotcha.


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2007)

Lol at Kakashi's unholey action


----------



## FrostXian (May 4, 2007)

ZE said:


> The angle is different. So no, it?s not an error.



It's an error, the pink is the pink colour every human eye has at the edges. It was a colouring error. This comes from a manga reader.
Subject over.
Still we've only seen the hologram'd version of his eyes, it may not be gray, but red, blue or.. whatever colour.


----------



## Denizen (May 4, 2007)

Oh no!



EDIT: Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 4, 2007)

*ROFL! Nice Denizen.*


----------



## Petzie (May 4, 2007)

This had to be one of the worst scenes so far.
Apologies if this has been posted before.
But... GOD.


*Spoiler*: __ 













GOOD KANKURO, YOU LOOK KIND OF COOL.


----------



## Epizeuxis (May 4, 2007)

To avoid spoilers, lets just say this guy is an Anonymous Akatsuki Member (lame, I know  ).

Anyway, when I tried to cap the picture here, and looked at it in better detail, the first thing that came to my mind was the tribe in Africa that has its women wear rings around their necks, making them "grow" longer.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Well, all you up-to-date manga readers, wouldn't you say his neck looks longer than it should be, or am I in desperate need of an optometrist?


----------



## Petzie (May 4, 2007)

Epizeuxis said:


> To avoid spoilers, lets just say this guy is an Anonymous Akatsuki Member (lame, I know  ).
> 
> Anyway, when I tried to cap the picture here, and looked at it in better detail, the first thing that came to my mind was the tribe in Africa that has its women wear rings around their necks, making them "grow" longer.
> 
> ...



LOL, HIGHLIGHT IT AND IT LOOKS LIKE HE'S WEARING A POLARNECK JUMPER D:


----------



## Lithe-Fider (May 5, 2007)

*Inzuka and Aburame sand ninja?!*

OKAY am I the only one who noticed this….but two of the random sand nins from Episode 12 were like Konoha clan rejects apparently.  o___o



Like wow…really animators.  I can see using the round sunglasses cause that’s more normal for a sand nin to be wearing (sun glare and all), but INZUKA FACE FANGS?  And the fact they are right next to each other ala Shino 'n' Kiba...

Not to mention it looks like they drew them differently just a few frames before (as the extra facepaint bits are hidden behind the face thing in the above shot, which was bad character design on their part, cause then they look exactly like Inzuka clan tattoos where they get covered ...  o_O ):


----------



## Takekura (May 5, 2007)

Oh not...
The sunglasses that worn by our clan members is much cooler than that...
So for sure, he is not from Aburame Clan!


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 5, 2007)

Epizeuxis said:


> To avoid spoilers, lets just say this guy is an Anonymous Akatsuki Member (lame, I know  ).
> 
> Anyway, when I tried to cap the picture here, and looked at it in better detail, the first thing that came to my mind was the tribe in Africa that has its women wear rings around their necks, making them "grow" longer.
> 
> ...



I think its supposed to be like that. Or maybe its slightly longer than it should be. But overall, because the anime team makes the forehead protector on his neck so stiff and so tight and not have it hanging off his neck like it should be, they have to stretch the neck slightly.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 5, 2007)

Beware the Animators, they play tricks on the mind.


----------



## Pein (May 5, 2007)

I thought the guy with the glasses looked like ebisu
and when i saw those markings on the cheeks i also thought of the inuzuka clan.


----------



## Lu Bu (May 5, 2007)

Same scene from the manga. They just pushed the guy on the left further back, dumped the other one, and added Matsuri in his place.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 5, 2007)

The Anime Team is sure a bunch of funny individuals.


----------



## iander (May 5, 2007)

i actually like the girl with the facepaint, she looks pretty badass


----------



## darkwater297 (May 5, 2007)

I thought of Aburame and Inuzaka too sadly but doesn't that person on the left look like than one sand filler character before the time skip?


----------



## Uchiha Amik (May 5, 2007)

Lu Bu said:


> Same scene from the manga. They just pushed the guy on the left further back, dumped the other one, and added Matsuri in his place.



dammit... that picture makes me upset b/c Temari looks so much better in it than in the anime.

puleeeeeeez let episode 14 truly be new animation and better fight, better drawn characters, and hotter girls.


----------



## Fonster Mox (May 5, 2007)

Is the girl in the bottom left of the second picture the girl Gaara had to save in the last filler arc pre-timeskip?


----------



## cypherXR (May 5, 2007)

I totally thought Ebisu switched sides!  I mean, it looks totally different from the manga.  By totally different I mean drawn like crap.  Naturally Temari looks better there too because Shippuden is the undisputed king of bad art (thus far).  It really frustrates when I go back and look at the manga and see her...or hell, even part 1 scenes with her in it.  I have faith it'll get better though.


----------



## qks (May 5, 2007)

Fonster Mox said:


> Is the girl in the bottom left of the second picture the girl Gaara had to save in the last filler arc pre-timeskip?


same girl..


----------



## Mek Blaze (May 5, 2007)

Lol at the animating team. I guess they were used to drawing sand-nins like leaf-nins.


----------



## yopakfu (May 5, 2007)

Lu Bu said:


> Same scene from the manga. They just pushed the guy on the left further back, dumped the other one, and added Matsuri in his place.



WTF, where did u find this picture? I've never seen it in the manga? Which chapter? THnx


----------



## Lu Bu (May 5, 2007)

yopakfu said:


> WTF, where did u find this picture? I've never seen it in the manga? Which chapter? THnx


Chapter 270. Kishimoto colored it in honor of Naruto Movie 2 opening that August.


----------



## Ko_Ko (May 5, 2007)




----------



## Taiyotsu (May 5, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> It's an error, the pink is the pink colour every human eye has at the edges. It was a colouring error. This comes from a manga reader.


So, does this mean that the AL is one of the first in the Narutoverse, if not THE first, to actually have those pink edges? He must be unique!


----------



## chauronity (May 5, 2007)

Those cheekmarks of that girl >>>>>>>> inuzuka marks. And badly.


----------



## Kaki (May 5, 2007)

> Well, all you up-to-date manga readers, wouldn't you say his neck looks longer than it should be


 Yes, or he has a fucking HUGE robo jaw. 

But hidan's eyes are ok, the AL's piss me off.....


----------



## Captain Gir (May 5, 2007)

rememer the girl on the left from the last filler arc?? cause I do


----------



## yopakfu (May 5, 2007)

Lu Bu said:


> Chapter 270. Kishimoto colored it in honor of Naruto Movie 2 opening that August.


Thnx mate


----------



## Denizen (May 5, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Yes, or he has a fucking HUGE robo jaw.



MECHA HIDAN.


----------



## Taxman (May 5, 2007)

I wonder how many people are going to state how Matsuri from the previous filler arc is there....WE ALL KNOW IT...but I guess people wouldn't know is that she really isn't a filler character and is in like two panels of the manga....

*merges with funny picture thread*


----------



## Graficcha (May 5, 2007)

I see I see a spoiler popped up... is it necessary to cover that up, or not?

Not that I care, but we're in the anime-subforum. >.> Let's stick to not revealing names.


----------



## Epizeuxis (May 5, 2007)

I do agree that the AL's eyes are a bit weird.  K!'s eyes are also a little strange, but I guess that's cause the only other official colored shot of him was on that one cover.


----------



## Season's Best (May 5, 2007)

Uchiha Amik said:


> dammit... that picture makes me upset b/c Temari looks so much better in it than in the anime.



I would say there has been a huge improvement in how Temari has been drawn in the last two episodes.



Their lines are almost the same, the only big difference is the coloring and I am sorry but you will never get shading like that in an animation outside of some grad student's 30 second thesis(and it would not be as fluid).


----------



## Sara (May 5, 2007)

This thread is funny.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 5, 2007)

Season's Best said:


> I would say there has been a huge improvement in how Temari has been drawn in the last two episodes.
> 
> 
> 
> Their lines are almost the same, the only big difference is the coloring and I am sorry but you will never get shading like that in an animation outside of some grad student's 30 second thesis(and it would not be as fluid).



manga >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> anime, anytime. (in terms of drawings)
i only liked temari's drawing in the previous episode because she had big eyes, like what shes drawn like in the manga, but this episode, she has small ones, looked quite 'non-temari'. I also absolutely hate it when they give her pupils ><


----------



## Denizen (May 5, 2007)

Epizeuxis said:


> I'm not sure if it counts as a spoiler, but lets try to keep the "to-be-introduced" Akatsuki member's names under wraps for the anime only people (does not want teh ban-hammer ._.).



People only know it's a spoiler when it gets pointed out.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 5, 2007)

*This episode made me realise why hinata is in love with naruto.*


----------



## Mek Blaze (May 5, 2007)

Lol even Pakkun sees it.


----------



## Seany (May 5, 2007)

rofl                 .


----------



## Catterix (May 5, 2007)

I roffled.

I remember this being posted in the funnily drawn pics.

The line "I see" just makes this a classic


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 5, 2007)

hahahaha lmao! 

nice find xD


----------



## neo-dragon (May 5, 2007)

He calls it, Kyuubi Jr.


----------



## Omni (May 5, 2007)

It's a miniature tentacle monster in his pantsu.

Someone needs to start a FC.  "Naruto's Morning Wood FC".  It'd rival KWGoD.


----------



## Sword Sage (May 5, 2007)

Actually that is one of his legs bended up.


----------



## muffinsecks. (May 5, 2007)

It shoulda broke when he fell onto the floor


----------



## Protege (May 5, 2007)

HAHA! ROFL!


----------



## neo-dragon (May 5, 2007)

Matrix XZ said:


> Actually that is one of his legs bended up.



Thanks... 'cause we all really thought it was his massive penis.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 5, 2007)

Matrix XZ said:


> Actually that is one of his legs bended up.



You totally miss the point


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (May 5, 2007)

Ahhahaha! That is hilarious! Nice find lol.


----------



## Purgatory (May 5, 2007)

Maybe he inherited it from Yondaime.


----------



## Michiko-Hime (May 5, 2007)

Lol, that's hilarious.


----------



## Mellie (May 5, 2007)

lmao .........


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (May 5, 2007)

that's hilarious!! nice find!


neo-dragon said:


> Thanks... 'cause we all really thought it was his massive penis.


lmao your comment made my day.


----------



## Dracofury90 (May 5, 2007)

LMAO.  Wow.....just wow...


----------



## Nisukeita (May 5, 2007)

Omni said:


> It's a miniature tentacle monster in his pantsu.
> 
> Someone needs to start a FC.  "Naruto's Morning Wood FC".  It'd rival KWGoD.



you joined already

His greatness shall not be forgotten!


----------



## Lithe-Fider (May 6, 2007)

*LAWLS omg...yea....* XD  talk about baddly placed knee, it will be the new 'erection preist' like from The Little Mermaid (Where is as also his knee).


----------



## pancake (May 6, 2007)

Lol, omg.

His penis is over nine thousand.


----------



## Takekura (May 6, 2007)

wow...
you guys perverted...
that's his leg...
not "that"...


----------



## yuhun (May 6, 2007)

Half covered by the 'next episode' but still looks funny...


----------



## FrostXian (May 6, 2007)

yuhun said:


> Half covered by the 'next episode' but still looks funny...



Omg that looks like the art in VoTE and Sasuke vs Orochimaru.
Did they hire that guy back!? AWESOME.


----------



## Trollzilla (May 6, 2007)

looool that goes in my sig xD


----------



## San-ichi-san (May 6, 2007)

This thread is made of pure XD


----------



## Denizen (May 6, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> Did they hire that guy back!? AWESOME.



Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Konoha (May 6, 2007)

now naruto is my idol


----------



## Robotkiller (May 6, 2007)

XD

And that's how internet memes are born


----------



## Tobi (May 6, 2007)




----------



## Denizen (May 6, 2007)

I don't get it.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 6, 2007)

Denizen said:


> I don't get it.



Probably the look of that blue thingy...


----------



## Tobi (May 6, 2007)

Wrong.... I mean they forgot to put the Leader in that... Right?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 6, 2007)

^^ They did forget, but its just a tiny little mistake, people shouldn't really pay so much thought for those stuff ....

W00T!! 1000 posts!!!


----------



## Konoha (May 6, 2007)

i feel this thread gone bad


----------



## Catterix (May 6, 2007)

pikasato said:


> wow...
> you guys perverted...
> that's his leg...
> not "that"...



You = No fun.

What a riot you must be at parties...


----------



## Purgatory (May 6, 2007)

*MONEY SHOT, BITCH!*


----------



## pancake (May 6, 2007)

fack, first we found the shinobi with the most massive giant penis.. what else can we find?


----------



## Rivayir (May 6, 2007)




----------



## ordycitizen (May 6, 2007)

it takes five minutes for me to realize what so funny


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 6, 2007)

Oh, now I get it :rofl


----------



## Raiju (May 6, 2007)

oh my god lol!!!!!! that is so perverted!!!! *gives cookie*


----------



## pancake (May 6, 2007)

lol what are the animators thinking?


----------



## Raiju (May 6, 2007)

=^.^= said:


> lol what are the animators thinking?



I know, they want to see what sicko's find all the hidden buttsecks......DUH!!!


----------



## jRinoA (May 6, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Naughty Sakura....





Denizen said:


> I'm going to hell.


*lOL! HAhahahaha! I love these pics..U guys have REALLY good eyes!! XDD*


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 6, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> *MONEY SHOT, BITCH!*



lmmmmaoooo... now i got it xD


----------



## FrostXian (May 6, 2007)

Gaara is giving it to the statue even as he's getting unbijuu'd.


----------



## Epizeuxis (May 6, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> *MONEY SHOT, BITCH!*



"And the monkey Akatsuki!  What does the monkey Akatsuki do!?"

'Gabe ...The monkey Akatsuki watches...'

Oh penny-arcade, how you have corrupted my mind along with teh Wonder Twins


----------



## Denizen (May 6, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> Gaara is giving it to the statue even as he's getting unbijuu'd.



So THAT'S why he's Kazekage


----------



## Mintaka (May 6, 2007)

Holy hell naruto and gaara have enourmous penises.

I sound like sai all of sudden....well sort of.  Guess he was dead wrong.

This is priceless.


----------



## Kaki (May 6, 2007)

And with Kyubi naruto has tenticles.....


----------



## Nisukeita (May 6, 2007)

I like were this anime is going


----------



## Vicious-chan (May 7, 2007)

=^.^= said:


> lol what are the animators thinking?



that's Kishi's fault


----------



## Even (May 7, 2007)

the animators just proved Sai wrong


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 7, 2007)

Nvm... I remember now !


----------



## Danse (May 7, 2007)

i wonder if we will get to see more of Naruto and is large "friend" lol


----------



## Kei Kurono (May 7, 2007)

Danse said:


> i wonder if we will get to see more of Naruto and is large "friend" lol



Only time will tell


----------



## Petzie (May 7, 2007)

LOOOL. OMFG. xD


----------



## Qrαhms (May 7, 2007)

Kage Bunshin -wang- no Jutsu??


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2007)

Are people still making penis jokes?


----------



## El Torero (May 8, 2007)

Oh my god...


----------



## FrostXian (May 8, 2007)

[post]
(Quote picture which was quoted at least 5 times per page since it's apperance)
(Penis joke)
[/post]


----------



## Rivayir (May 8, 2007)

Quote penis picture no jutsu, just for Frosty.


----------



## Nekochan (May 8, 2007)

Wow, awesome. I didn't realized that. *snickers*


----------



## PandaBot (May 8, 2007)

Rhyth said:


> When Sakura was extracting the poison from Kankuro's intestines:
> 
> 5 seconds later, he's wearing pants again:




nice find


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (May 8, 2007)

Naruto legs are up.


----------



## Petzie (May 8, 2007)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> Naruto legs are up.



ORLY?!

10 Characters.


----------



## FrostXian (May 8, 2007)

Lastier said:


> Quote penis picture no jutsu, just for Frosty.



I love you too.


----------



## Nikitaa (May 8, 2007)

Petzie said:


> ORLY?!
> 
> 10 Characters.



hahaha


----------



## Kei Kurono (May 8, 2007)

Petzie said:


> ORLY?!
> 
> 10 Characters.



YARLY?!

I see what you did here .


----------



## Catterix (May 8, 2007)

Kei Kurono said:


> YARLY?!
> 
> I see what you did here .



Why are you questioning you're own agreement? 

Penis jokes are funny coz they involve dangles


----------



## Melero (May 8, 2007)

Denizen said:


> I'm going to hell.



Holy shit!!! That's the same perverted animator which made Sasuke's mother do the same thing in part 1...



Could they be both be thinking the same thing


----------



## Foxcanine (May 8, 2007)

really?????? nice find!!!!!!


----------



## Fonster Mox (May 8, 2007)

Melero said:


> Holy shit!!! That's the same perverted animator which made Sasuke's mother do the same thing in part 1...
> 
> 
> 
> Could they be both be thinking the same thing


I'm most disturbed by the fact that it's apparently OK when he's _not _eating.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 8, 2007)

Melero said:


> Holy shit!!! That's the same perverted animator which made Sasuke's mother do the same thing in part 1...
> 
> 
> 
> Could they be both be thinking the same thing



Thank you for killing my admiration in Mikoto. 
Its funny, but at the same time, it seem SO wrong to have her do that. :/


----------



## Fuujin (May 8, 2007)

lol I guess Sai was wrong about Naruto


----------



## Rivayir (May 8, 2007)

Fonster Mox said:


> I'm most disturbed by the fact that it's apparently OK when he's _not _eating.



I am even more disturbed by the fact that it?s okay even when he is eating.


----------



## Ryotaro (May 8, 2007)

It's just goes to show that when people run out of ideas...they revert to sex jokes, because sex jokes are always funny and witty, not to mention they require an ample amount of intelligence.

-.-


----------



## FrostXian (May 8, 2007)

Ryotaro said:


> It's just goes to show that when people run out of ideas...they revert to sex jokes, because sex jokes are always funny and witty, not to mention they require an ample amount of intelligence.
> 
> -.-



Penis.
**


----------



## PandaBot (May 8, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> Penis.
> **



lol :rofl ......


----------



## Even (May 8, 2007)

Melero said:


> Holy shit!!! That's the same perverted animator which made Sasuke's mother do the same thing in part 1...
> 
> 
> 
> Could they be both be thinking the same thing


hahahahahaha really nice find

the animators at Studio Pierrot are pervs


----------



## Denizen (May 8, 2007)

Ryotaro said:


> It's just goes to show that when people run out of ideas...they revert to sex jokes, because sex jokes are always funny and witty, not to mention they require an ample amount of intelligence.
> 
> -.-


sdgdsg
*COCK JOKE*


----------



## yuhun (May 9, 2007)

yuhun said:


> Half covered by the 'next episode' but still looks funny...



Just noticed something else strange with this one...


----------



## Even (May 9, 2007)

I guess it's because of the animation....


----------



## J6sh (May 9, 2007)

yuhun said:


> Just noticed something else strange with this one...



Why say that if you're not going to elaborate?


----------



## Kei Kurono (May 9, 2007)

Melero said:


> Holy shit!!! That's the same perverted animator which made Sasuke's mother do the same thing in part 1...
> 
> Could they be both be thinking the same thing



Really nice find. Now lets compare them together,





Ahahaha that's so wrong:rofl


----------



## chrisp (May 9, 2007)

Kei Kurono said:


> Really nice find. Now lets compare them together,
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaha that's so wrong:rofl



Hehe...it seems that Kakashi is a bit lonely on these missions.
And infront of Naruto; he's really desperate.


----------



## The Boss (May 9, 2007)

lol Looking back on the thread it seems like the most poorly drawn things are the eyes.


----------



## Konoha (May 9, 2007)

Kei Kurono said:


> Really nice find. Now lets compare them together,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 naruto part 3 gonna called naruto Masterbation shinobi :rofl


----------



## Chee (May 9, 2007)

Konoha said:


> naruto part 3 gonna called naruto Masterbation shinobi :rofl



Big ass orgy.


----------



## El Torero (May 10, 2007)

The Art of Run didn´t save Itachi this time


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 10, 2007)

Konoha said:


> naruto part 3 gonna called naruto Masterbation shinobi :rofl



xDDD someone make a compilation of those xD


----------



## PandaBot (May 10, 2007)

Diego Serrano said:


> The Art of Run didn?t save Itachi this time



aww...that looks cute


----------



## Even (May 10, 2007)

Diego Serrano said:


> The Art of Run didn?t save Itachi this time



hahahahaaa, I really HAVE to see that episode


----------



## Amaretti (May 10, 2007)

When I saw that episode I suspected these two frames would be made into a looping gif. Now I can die happy.


 So that's what happened while Naruto was being genjutsu'ed by Itachi's finger.


----------



## Rivayir (May 10, 2007)

Looks like Sakura also has a "That justu" that immediately beats all Uchihas in a 5 km radius.


----------



## graphitesmoothie (May 10, 2007)

Umm yeah. Thick lines ftl.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

lol pretty much every scene in the episode was poor


SPECIALLY KISAME


----------



## geG (May 10, 2007)

graphitesmoothie said:


> Umm yeah. Thick lines ftl.



It only looks thick because it's a shot that quickly zooms out. That shot's only on the screen for like a split-second. It's essentially the same as taking an animation still and calling it poorly drawn.


----------



## Delta Shell (May 10, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> SPECIALLY KISAME



DAMMIT I WAS GOING TO POST THAT EXACT KISAME PIC!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

haha theres loads of shitty kisame pics to endulge our selves in XD


----------



## Even (May 10, 2007)

one of Itachi's clones had a small head....


----------



## geG (May 10, 2007)

What's wrong with this one?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

^ its just bad period


----------



## graphitesmoothie (May 10, 2007)

Geg said:


> It only looks thick because it's a shot that quickly zooms out. That shot's only on the screen for like a split-second. It's essentially the same as taking an animation still and calling it poorly drawn.



When you see it in action, it still looks ridiculous for a split second. I literally thought "what the hell?" in my head when seeing it.

They could've done it better, like the part right before it when Naruto was running towards the "camera," but they opted to do it the lame way.


----------



## geG (May 10, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ^ its just bad period



I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

its just bad to my eyes, cos i can draw X_D


----------



## FrostXian (May 10, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> its just bad to my eyes, cos i can draw X_D



My drawings can rape your drawings sideways and I say it's a good picture.
Ok I just posted this to piss you off.
You're right, according to that picture, when shot from a straith angle, his neck would be about.. well.. big.


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2007)

graphitesmoothie said:


> Umm yeah. Thick lines ftl.



xD Itachi's face looks like it was punched in with a bat.


----------



## Castitas Lilium (May 10, 2007)

Please do not mistake this post, I don't really think this image is badly drawn, but it sure as hell is funny.


*Spoiler*: __ 













Itachi's face = lol

Sakura's evil expression scares me. D:


----------



## Kaki (May 10, 2007)

What's wrong with kisame? He's supposed to be a freaky shark dude...


----------



## Season's Best (May 10, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> its just bad to my eyes, *cos i can draw* X_D



Then you should be versed in the language needed to specify why it is a bad drawing.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

sorry its hard to explain,so i drew on it,figure out urselves ^^'


----------



## GaryDAI (May 10, 2007)

This reminds me of the Hinata isn't fat thread


----------



## Denizen (May 10, 2007)

How come they can draw a scene like that really well?

Studio Pierrot should just resort to drawing the rest of Shippuuden in Chibi-form, it would be awesome.


----------



## Castitas Lilium (May 10, 2007)

Denizen said:


> How come they can draw a scene like that really well?
> 
> Studio Pierrot should just resort to drawing the rest of Shippuuden in Chibi-form, it would be awesome.



I know.

That scene was really drawn well and with hilarious faces (lol@itachi), I never really did except Studio Ghibli kind of animation, but I honestly do think they could've done a bit better than what they're doing now.


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 10, 2007)

Kisame *HUNGRY!!!*


Oh, and I tried to make an animated gif of Kisame headbanging, but...


(Click to enlarge) 

Well, it definitely got the *bang*ing part done right, if you know what I mean...


----------



## sven-da-man (May 10, 2007)

lol DD I think that itachi was drawn ok tho.. Could be better ofcourse the previous ep was overall quite ok... cant wait for norio to show his face again!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

oh hi sven! long time! haha have u seen the movie? wat did u think of norio then?
8D



Wiser_Guy said:


> Kisame *HUNGRY!!!*
> 
> 
> Oh, and I tried to make an animated gif of Kisame headbanging, but...
> ...



good god! now that is SHIT ahhaahhahahaha.
these animators cant draw or even animate, its rediculous XD
they shud get fired! XD


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 10, 2007)

Does Kakashi look weird here, with his headband and hair, or is it just me?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

^ lol i noticed that when i was watching too, but i just let that pass cos its nothing big. his metal plate was drawn akwardly.


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 10, 2007)

*Ka..meh...ha...me...*


HA!


Okay, that does not look right.


----------



## Delta Shell (May 10, 2007)

Oh wow, another terrible Kisame shot..check that jawline out.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2007)

ahahah those are great XDDDDDD

heres some more
*
"hmmm.... i was drawn so awkwardly...."*


lol at gai's arms XDDDD


----------



## Lord Jure (May 10, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> *Ka..meh...ha...me...*
> 
> 
> HA!
> ...



Those are f****** hillarious.


----------



## Morati (May 10, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> Kisame *HUNGRY!!!*
> 
> 
> Oh, and I tried to make an animated gif of Kisame headbanging, but...
> ...



That cracked me up, whahaha. Oh well, to bad they didnt decide to take as much care of important fighting sequences as they did with the Sasuke teaser.


----------



## El Torero (May 10, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> Kisame *HUNGRY!!!*



*IF YOU DON?T GIVE ME A CANDY, I?LL CONTINUE WITHOUT BREATHING!!1!*


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 10, 2007)

I'm doing this for the funny. And the postive rep.

Nyuck nyuck nyuck!


(Click to enlarge)

How is the explosion from the third kunai which is in mid-air appearing on Kisame's sword?!



Oh, and don't expect anything from Itachi vs. Team 7, all they do for pretty much the entire episode is stand there doing nothing.


----------



## Even (May 10, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> Kisame *HUNGRY!!!*


that won't count as a poorly drawn scene imo... he's in motion (since he's about to blow some water outta his mouth), hence the awkward look. It's just like when Sasuke made a fireball in the battle vs. Oro, and when he got his face smashed in episode 133...


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 10, 2007)

*Even*, I'm just posting some of the funny scenes. I don't really care if its poorly drawn or not.

Naruto, your mouth is about to fall off...


TAKE ME TO YOUR LEADER!


"Kisame has reached the 40 yard line and -Wait! Wait, it's no good!"


BONK!


And that's a wrap! Positve reps and Comments are appreciated!


----------



## Ennoea (May 10, 2007)

Minus the Kisame pic (LOL), I see nothing wrong with half those images. Some of you (esp Double dragon) just seem pissy to me, go have your period somewhere else!!


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 10, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> Kisame *HUNGRY!!!*



AHAHHAHhhasdhfah lmao!!!


----------



## starlacyi (May 10, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> Okay, that does not look right.



...Did they forget to color the clouds or is it just the shadow? Either way, XD Wow, that's so....XD
Btw, the nail color is purple again. So does that mean that each partner ship has their own nail color?


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> sorry its hard to explain,so i drew on it,figure out urselves ^^'



God I wish I was as good as perspective as you. It's so difficult.


----------



## wiplok (May 10, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> *Ka..meh...ha...me...*
> 
> 
> HA!
> ...



jesus, that last one looks so bad it's scary LOL


----------



## yuhun (May 10, 2007)

Naruto broke his jaws

Itachi sure grew his hair

I dunno i think he looks too girly


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 10, 2007)

*yuhun*, I already posted that Naruto picture.



Wiser_Guy said:


> *Even*, I'm just posting some of the funny scenes. I don't really care if its poorly drawn or not.
> 
> Naruto, your mouth is about to fall off...


----------



## Lammy (May 10, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> sorry its hard to explain,so i drew on it,figure out urselves ^^'



There's nothing wrong with it. 

Live action movies distort their imagery using a wide angle lens at a low angle all the time.


----------



## Lady Azura (May 10, 2007)

Hahaha the Kisame shots are simply hilarious.


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 10, 2007)

If you missed someone with a sword swing, you should probably look around for your opponent...


What is Kisame standing on?


----------



## ISurvivedTheFillers (May 10, 2007)

Another DBZ rip off!! Kisame is trying to do Guldo's move.. TIME FREEZE!


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 10, 2007)

ISurvivedTheFillers said:


> Another DBZ rip off!! Kisame is trying to do Guldo's move.. TIME FREEZE!



:rofl

Man, that is funny...


----------



## MSkyDragons (May 10, 2007)

This cracks me up


----------



## Crimson2Phoenix7 (May 10, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> If you missed someone with a sword swing, you should probably look around for your opponent...
> 
> 
> What is Kisame standing on?



Water maybe?


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 10, 2007)

sujee27 said:


> Water maybe?



No no no, there is a solid blue background below his cloak...


----------



## Konoha (May 10, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> sorry its hard to explain,so i drew on it,figure out urselves ^^'


 itachi got fat  always eating junk food huh


----------



## dvdcr (May 11, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> No no no, there is a solid blue background below his cloak...



the sky maybe?


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 11, 2007)

dvdcr said:


> the sky maybe?



No, that isn't it...

*DISCO INFERNO!!!*


----------



## Even (May 11, 2007)

I guess he's just running on water


----------



## Takekura (May 11, 2007)

*ZOMG!!!*
Funny Gai...


----------



## Even (May 11, 2007)

once again, it's in motion, but pretty funny though


----------



## Sondow (May 11, 2007)

omg LOL itachi's little head XD


----------



## Even (May 11, 2007)

Maybe he met some headhunters, and they shrimped his head


----------



## El Torero (May 11, 2007)

MSkyDragons said:


> This cracks me up



Run, Itachi! Run!


----------



## Denizen (May 11, 2007)

Sondow said:


> omg LOL itachi's little head XD



WAAAAAY too many small heads in this episode.


----------



## Purgatory (May 11, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> Kisame *HUNGRY!!!*



_Kisame: "I told you for the last time! *I SPIT! NOT SWALLOw!"*_


----------



## FrostXian (May 11, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> sorry its hard to explain,so i drew on it,figure out urselves ^^'



I don't get it. Explain.


----------



## _-Senbonza-_ (May 11, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> sorry its hard to explain,so i drew on it,figure out urselves ^^'



I don't see anything bad either.


----------



## Catterix (May 11, 2007)

_-Senbonza-_ said:


> I don't see anything bad either.



The Cloak is too baggy for Dynamic Dragon.

Obviously it should be skin-tight.

That's what he likes  



> Kisame: "I told you for the last time! I SPIT! NOT SWALLOw!"



ROFFLE!!! 

LOL!!!!!!eleventyone111

So brilliant, I was thinking that too.

And the best part, it seems like so many Naruto fans don't even get it


----------



## Reddle (May 12, 2007)

Castitas Lilium said:


> Please do not mistake this post, I don't really think this image is badly drawn, but it sure as hell is funny.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I love Sakura's eyes in that one. :amazed


But Itachi does not approve.


----------



## Lithe-Fider (May 12, 2007)

yuhun said:


> *I dunno i think he looks too girly*




He's not too girly, he's not girly enough!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 12, 2007)

The only complain I had with Itachi is that his eyes are almost black and not sharingan, and the small head. XD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 12, 2007)

catterix, stop trying to smart mouth, i know who u are, ur just a wanna be. ;D kinda like chavs ahahahahah

if u dont see anything with it, thats not my problem, please urself, im not moaning.

anyway, heres 1 found


----------



## uchiha-rikky (May 12, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> catterix, stop trying to smart mouth, i know who u are, ur just a wanna be.
> 
> if u dont see anything with it, thats not my problem, please urself, im not moaning.
> 
> anyway, heres 1 found



LOL itachis head is soo small!


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2007)

The coats too big for him. Looks like hes been on a diet? Atkins ftw.


----------



## Konoha (May 12, 2007)

damn i cant live without this thread  they should make it sticky


----------



## Kei Kurono (May 12, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> Kisame *HUNGRY!!!*



Neji: Thar he blows!!!

Gai: Bring the harpoon.


----------



## Melero (May 12, 2007)

Kei Kurono said:


> Neji: Thar he blows!!!
> 
> Gai: Bring the harpoon.



ROFFLE!!!


----------



## Catterix (May 12, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> catterix, stop trying to smart mouth, i know who u are, ur just a wanna be. ;D kinda like chavs ahahahahah
> 
> if u dont see anything with it, thats not my problem, please urself, im not moaning.



A wannabe what exactly?! 

LOL You really need to touch up on your insults my dear friend. For one thing, you'd actually need to know what Punctuation is, and also good grammar for me to even care about what you're saying  Poor little person 

I'm just giving an opinion. You say (well, you don't really *say*, your bad English skills resort you to only using pictures, kind of like cavemen...) what you don't like, and I say (using words) what I disagree with about your point.

Its just a disagreement. I really couldn't care either way.

My only problem with that pic is the cloak looks too fluffy, it looks like cotton wool to me.

Anyways, I hope you enjoyed your temporary excitement at having thought you'd insulted me


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 12, 2007)

owww boohooo ... i lost an argument, now he thinks hes king of the world... 
u really are a wanna be. pfft please, spare me the thought. i can speak better english than u speaking my mother tongue, lets put it that way ;D


----------



## Catterix (May 12, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> owww boohooo ... i lost an argument, now he thinks hes king of the world...



*That is because I am! BWAHAHAHAHA* 

Honestly, you're nearly 18 and you're coming out with this?

Please stop taking yourself so seriously.



Dynamic Dragon said:


> u really are a wanna be. pfft please, spare me the thought.


A wanna be WHAT?! WHAT do I wanna be?!?!?!

You're also a wanna be!

See, I can be retarded too!  



> i can speak better english than u speaking my mother tongue, lets put it that way ;D



Well you've just proven to me in that one sentence that you can't. What's your mother tongue btw? Mine's Gaelic.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 12, 2007)

me a wanna be what? pfft

why should i tell u my mother tongue its of not importance to u ;D

trust me, i dont mind people insulting me or w/e. but retards like u who bare grudges are unbearable


----------



## Catterix (May 12, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> me a wanna be what? pfft
> 
> why should i tell u my mother tongue its of not importance to u ;D
> 
> trust me, i dont mind people insulting me or w/e. but retards like u who bare grudges are unbearable



I'm not bearing a grudge.

You're the one who insulted me in the first place.

Seriously, you're someone over the internet, you mean nothing to me. Just as I'm sure I mean nothing to you.

I just enjoy poking you.

After you poked me.

*returns to looking at badly drawn pics*


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 12, 2007)

wait a minute im not the one who started, u did, try reading ur post.


----------



## Catterix (May 12, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> wait a minute im not the one who started, u did, try reading ur post.



This time I did.

But that was just in response to the whole "I can draw so I prove you wrong" argument you use. It was just a jibe.


----------



## FrostXian (May 12, 2007)

Let's argue-spam the fuck out of the topic!
You!
Your MOM!


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 12, 2007)

Are you two seriously arguing here? You should do that via PM...


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2007)

Bring out your handbags first ladies? 

As for insults....my mom can draw better than yours


----------



## Denizen (May 13, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> Let's argue-spam the fuck out of the topic!
> You!
> Your MOM!



You momma so fat, cos *insert wit here*

Anyways, as much as people notice the bad art in Shippuuden, I constantly keep finding awful art when I rewatch the older series.


----------



## hara_karikitty (May 13, 2007)

uchiha-rikky said:


> LOL itachis head is soo small!



I NOTICED THAT! Haha, Thought I'd look around before I posted it. I couldn't stop laughing xD!


----------



## Even (May 13, 2007)

Part 1 had just as much bad art as Shippuuden...


----------



## Melero (May 13, 2007)

Even said:


> Part 1 had just as much bad art as Shippuuden...



Once a crappy animation team, always a crappy animation team.


----------



## Denizen (May 13, 2007)

Even said:


> Part 1 had just as much bad art as Shippuuden...



Actually, Shippuden's art is a tiny bit better.

The animation however, is not.


----------



## Naaruto (May 13, 2007)

Melero said:


> Once a crappy animation team, always a crappy animation team.



[Sarcasm] Very Optimistic [/Sarcasm]


----------



## geG (May 14, 2007)

Just to let you guys know what kind of art/animation to expect in future episodes:

14: Episode 6 style (average)
15: Episode 7 stye (good)
16: Episode 8 style (bad/average)
17: Episode 9 style (good)


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 14, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> wait a minute im not the one who started, u did, try reading ur post.





Catterix said:


> This time I did.
> 
> But that was just in response to the whole "I can draw so I prove you wrong" argument you use. It was just a jibe.



Hush or I'll charge ma lazerz!


----------



## Na- (May 14, 2007)

This needs to be split up in an discussion thread and a picture thread...
Too bad this thread has gone to waste, had some good laughters at it.


----------



## Mintaka (May 16, 2007)

Who says it's gone to waste!!??  Your pitful argument has been nullified by the fact that this thread cannot die for it is to awesome!


Anyway. 



Easy tiger save the rapeage of sakura for another time.  Seriously it looks like he's tripped her on purpose so that he can......."test his container" with her....


----------



## Na- (May 16, 2007)

Itachi has no interest in mixing his uber blood with noobish sakura blood!


----------



## Even (May 16, 2007)

RAPE TIME!!!!


----------



## Morati (May 16, 2007)

Next frame, Itachi smacks that behind and has a dirty smile on his face


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 16, 2007)

Geg said:


> Just to let you guys know what kind of art/animation to expect in future episodes:
> 
> 14: Episode 6 style (average)
> 15: Episode 7 stye (good)
> ...



How you know that??


----------



## FrostXian (May 16, 2007)

dxtr said:


> How you know that??



Animators were revealed with the titles (titles will spoil the fuck out of you btw).


----------



## Denizen (May 16, 2007)

Na- said:


> This needs to be split up in an discussion thread and a picture thread...
> Too bad this thread has gone to waste, had some good laughters at it.



No thanks.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 17, 2007)

Something new from 14 ep.




And don't say it looks better in animation...


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (May 17, 2007)

Kisame says "hug me" in that pic  and in the last one he says "I got a cute smile dont you think so?!" 

so the rumor was not true about getting a new animator team or something like that 

LS^^


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 17, 2007)

Hatifnatten said:


> Something new from 14 ep.



Evil animation team... For fuk sakes. Did you watch the review? How was the animation for the next episode?


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 17, 2007)

Neji-sama said:


> Evil animation team... For fuk sakes. Did you watch the review? How was the animation for the next episode?


Specifically the same...

Ok, here's more:


----------



## Louchan (May 17, 2007)

Oh my fucking God... XD


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 17, 2007)

Holy Fucking Shit!


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 17, 2007)

But that's not all:

I'll be back!


----------



## wiplok (May 17, 2007)

lol! omg his mouth grew


----------



## OmegaTrooper (May 17, 2007)

kisame is now smexier than ever


----------



## Delta Shell (May 17, 2007)

That Kisame picture is so bad it's good!

I'm starting to like Shippudden for all the wrong reasons!


----------



## Petzie (May 17, 2007)

Oh god, I just had to.



>.<


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 17, 2007)

lol @ kisame pics XDDDDD

i swear gai unlocked his gates oO... but why is he still in normal colors? hahahaha
and still has pupils oO


----------



## Rivayir (May 17, 2007)

Poor Kisame, he deserved better than this. >_>


----------



## Amaretti (May 17, 2007)

I think Sakura's has been usurped as Queen of the Thunder Thighs.


----------



## Petzie (May 17, 2007)

Another butchering of a screenshot :x


----------



## Morati (May 17, 2007)

Dear God, what happened to poor ol' Kisame, they totaaly raped him this episode. And Gai's nose has a life of it's own...NOOOO!


----------



## Delta Shell (May 17, 2007)

Oh shit yeah, Gai isn't red. Was he red in the manga?


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 17, 2007)

Delta Shell said:


> Oh shit yeah, Gai isn't red. Was he red in the manga?



Look for yourself


----------



## Louchan (May 17, 2007)

Delta Shell said:


> Oh shit yeah, Gai isn't red. Was he red in the manga?



The manga is black and white, smart ass.


----------



## Delta Shell (May 17, 2007)

Louchan said:


> The manga is black and white, smart ass.



Oh hardy har har.

Look at Rock Lee vs Gaara volume 10. _Smartass_.


*Spoiler*: __ 










Anyway, yeah I just checked, Gai wasn't red in the manga so that scene is A-okay skin colour wise. However, Gai should have no pupils and his eyes should be wider, doesn't really look like he's using Gates in the anime.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 17, 2007)

They should just trace from the manga and animate it, then at least it would look half good. =/

Thank god for Death Note and Bleach


----------



## yuhun (May 17, 2007)

There ya go!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 17, 2007)

gai was red in the anime too, but when he flew up to kisame he wasnt XDDDDD


----------



## geG (May 17, 2007)

Yeah, he was red during the actual gate opening scenes, but then when he flew up to face Kisame he was normal. 

Hopefully they'll fix it next episode.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 17, 2007)

yuhun remove ur sig >< its annoying to look at D:
kinda hurts my eyes ><


----------



## Delta Shell (May 17, 2007)

Or put it in a spoiler tag at least.


----------



## yuhun (May 17, 2007)

Ahh come on!


----------



## geG (May 17, 2007)

yuhun said:


> Ahh come on!



Seriously, it's against the forum's rules.


----------



## FrostXian (May 17, 2007)

yuhun said:


> Ahh come on!



Thankies.
Did anyone notice the whole scene with Gai, jumping was retarded? Isn't he supposed to be fast enough to just BUZZ AROUND the battlefield? He seems normal, jumping at normal Gai speeds (slower even) after Kisame.
EDIT: Time to contribute!
This is what Lee will look like when he is older.

What this is, I don't know, God forbid if any of us ever will.

A closer view, but then..

*THIS IS A SINGLE FUCKING FRAME LATER*


----------



## Delta Shell (May 17, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> Thankies.
> Did anyone notice the whole scene with Gai, jumping was retarded? Isn't he supposed to be fast enough to just BUZZ AROUND the battlefield? He seems normal, jumping at normal Gai speeds (slower even) after Kisame.



The retarded slow jumping has been prevelant in many of the current episodes. One thing I hope they get rid of quickly. I despise it with fiery intensity.


----------



## wiplok (May 17, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> Thankies.
> Did anyone notice the whole scene with Gai, jumping was retarded? Isn't he supposed to be fast enough to just BUZZ AROUND the battlefield? He seems normal, jumping at normal Gai speeds (slower even) after Kisame.
> EDIT: Time to contribute!
> This is what Lee will look like when he is older.
> ...




omg, they're butchering gai


----------



## Delta Shell (May 17, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> *THIS IS A SINGLE FUCKING FRAME LATER*



XD! I didn't even see this post, holy shit, one frame later! That is too fucking awesome. I think from now on the animation team should purposely make Shippudden as bad as possible for us to get hilarious images like this.


----------



## Kaki (May 17, 2007)

This requires some unbutchering.....


----------



## Delta Shell (May 17, 2007)

I'm waiting to see your edited to for pace purposes version Kaki, gonna upload them?


----------



## iander (May 17, 2007)

The true highlight of the poorly drawn scenes was the disgrace that was neji's breakout scene.  Come on that was freaking horrible.  Neji deserves better than that.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 17, 2007)

^ his hakke 64 strikes was also horrible XD oh god... neji... oh neji... he's me fav character too ><


----------



## Denizen (May 17, 2007)

Shippuuden is just dire.

TOO MANY FUXING ERRORS.


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 17, 2007)

Waz happenin'?


----------



## Denizen (May 17, 2007)

Gai's hair gives him super-strength!



Itachi loses his left sharingan again. That Kakashi...



Kisame smash!


----------



## Crimson2Phoenix7 (May 17, 2007)

uber punch FTW


----------



## Louchan (May 17, 2007)

Artanis said:


> They should just trace from the manga and animate it, then at least it would look half good. =/
> 
> Thank god for Death Note and Bleach



Death Note...
Good animation...
*HAHAHAHAHA.*
Can't say anything about Bleach though. 
Never watched it.


----------



## yuhun (May 17, 2007)

iander said:


> The true highlight of the poorly drawn scenes was the disgrace that was neji's breakout scene.  Come on that was freaking horrible.  Neji deserves better than that.



I though it was OK. What was bad was when the 64 strikes don't seem to make any impact on the Kisame clones. Although the strikes itself was nicley animated.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 17, 2007)

I see you're not a Death Note fan, oh well.


----------



## Catterix (May 17, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Death Note...
> Good animation...
> *HAHAHAHAHA.*
> Can't say anything about Bleach though.
> Never watched it.



LOL Please tell me you are joking  Death Note overall has superb animation. Its one of the most well animatedxartistic animes on at the moment. Overall its got incredible animation.


----------



## FrostXian (May 17, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Death Note...
> Good animation...
> *HAHAHAHAHA.*
> Can't say anything about Bleach though.
> Never watched it.



Death Note has inhumanely good animation, simply because it has a limited amount of episodes (the manga is over).
It's popular and aimed at a mature audience (airs after midnight), has movies and stuff. Those are why it has a better animation and art style.


----------



## Morati (May 17, 2007)

Louchan said:


> Death Note...
> Good animation...
> *HAHAHAHAHA.*
> Can't say anything about Bleach though.
> Never watched it.



If you're trying to put something down, make sure you know what you're talking about. If only Shippuuden looked half as good as DN we'd all be acting like freaking maniacs.


----------



## Petzie (May 17, 2007)

So much for fearing not about Naruto's animation


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 17, 2007)




----------



## yuhun (May 17, 2007)

I disagree, while Death Note looks fantastic the animation is pretty average, but thats fine since death note doesn't need rapid frame rates. Well at least Death Note is consistant like MOST anime unlike Shippuden.


----------



## Delta Shell (May 17, 2007)

Lol, Louchan really got jumped on for that Death Note comment. Have to agree though Death Note has really good fluid animation, I honestly can't see how anyone would think that it doesn't.

Of course it doesn't do rapid action scenes like Naruto so that allows more money to be spent on the animation overall (plus limited number of episodes) but those are nothing more than reasons _for_ the excellent animation. 

Honestly can't see why anyone would think Death Note didn't have good animation.


----------



## Mintaka (May 17, 2007)

XFD!!!!  Doesn't help that I'm watching a YTMND thats has a song that fits perfectly with his little dance.  Future conan is up to it again.


----------



## Takekura (May 17, 2007)

Wow... Funny Kisame...


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 17, 2007)

I've lost my faith in you, Gai.


----------



## koao (May 18, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ^ his hakke 64 strikes was also horrible XD oh god... neji... oh neji... he's me fav character too ><





No comment.

Shippuden, IMO, has no "WOW factor".


----------



## Tobi (May 18, 2007)

Kisame sent sharks into the sea, Gai beat them up and each shark looks like whale.... [ 16:09 - RAW ]


----------



## Crimson2Phoenix7 (May 18, 2007)

koao said:


> No comment.
> 
> Shippuden, IMO, has no "WOW factor".



what's wrong with that picture?


----------



## koao (May 18, 2007)

sujee27 said:


> what's wrong with that picture?



I dont know, but I guess the 1st time Neji did the 64 palms in the anime, it was better than this one (notice that he has no face; or its too small to put his face in there)

It just didn't look that great.


----------



## Warsaint777 (May 18, 2007)

I can't believe how much potential these epic fight sequences had, and they've been ruined, never to be redeemed.

I hate Studio Perriot, or whoever the hell is responsible for this.


----------



## MrLittle05 (May 18, 2007)

Any one else notice in the preview where it shows Naruto getting pelted by shuriken that the shuriken never move, even though Naruto is moving all over the place.  It looks absolutely horrible.  

I would make a gif of it... but I have had no luck finding a good avi to gif converter.  Anyone know a of one/which ones are yall using for the gif's made here?


----------



## FrostXian (May 18, 2007)

MrLittle05 said:


> Any one else notice in the preview where it shows Naruto getting pelted by shuriken that the shuriken never move, even though Naruto is moving all over the place.  It looks absolutely horrible.
> 
> I would make a gif of it... but I have had no luck finding a good avi to gif converter.  Anyone know a of one/which ones are yall using for the gif's made here?



Yeah, I noticed it. It looks like the old popeye cartoons.


Delta Shell said:


> Of course it doesn't do rapid action scenes like Naruto so that allows more money to be spent on the animation overall (plus limited number of episodes) but those are nothing more than reasons _for_ the excellent animation.



Yeah, the animators have it slightly easier there, but in the short scene where Light and L punch/kick each other it was amazing anyway.


----------



## Ai_Kotobuki (May 18, 2007)

What about this indeed..Sasuke's eye being white and all, reminds me of the Bleach ep where Hollow Ichigo suffered the same thing >.<

EDIT: And double checking, he's just fine in the rest of the preview >_>


----------



## cognitivedissonance (May 18, 2007)

Wow, this episode sucked.  I really looked forward to this as well.  After 2 years of fillers you think that they would come up with something better than this crap.  

It's not just the crappness of the animation, clunky and blocky, but they actual have characters look lame on purpose!

Take this pose by gai.



He just looks like a twat!  What were they thinking?

As a manga reader I will say that general all the crap scenes, like the one above, or kakashi's taijutsu, are all absent from the manga.


----------



## Petzie (May 18, 2007)

Ai_Kotobuki said:


> What about this indeed..Sasuke's eye being white and all, reminds me of the Bleach ep where Hollow Ichigo suffered the same thing >.<
> 
> EDIT: And double checking, he's just fine in the rest of the preview >_>



That's one of my favourite scenes in the entire thing, and they _made his eye white_ for part of it?

<insert WHY GOD WHY GOD WHY GOD CRY RANT COMPLAIN CURSE EVERYTHING.>



I guess on the plus side, it looks well drawn.


----------



## Takekura (May 18, 2007)

See what Sakura said...


----------



## Petzie (May 18, 2007)

xD ^

Oh well, from the preview I do have to say that part of the next episode looks good. But as for the rest of the episode, we'll just have to wait D:


----------



## Mel (May 20, 2007)

pikasato said:


> See what Sakura said...



LOL This is scary XD


----------



## Konoha (May 20, 2007)

pikasato said:


> See what Sakura said...



 umm ok..........ay if shes as a female hell yeah  i know am perv


----------



## Purgatory (May 20, 2007)

brucelee said:


> Wow, this episode sucked.  I really looked forward to this as well.  After 2 years of fillers you think that they would come up with something better than this crap.
> 
> It's not just the crappness of the animation, clunky and blocky, but they actual have characters look lame on purpose!
> 
> ...




Thunder-thighs, much?


----------



## Mintaka (May 21, 2007)

pikasato said:


> See what Sakura said...


He looks like he's giving birth to a sakura that wants to rape him.......this is wrong on so many levels......hence it being absolutley hilarious.


----------



## Kaki (May 21, 2007)

But it also seems like it will be very well done.....


----------



## El Torero (May 24, 2007)

Itachi smoking


----------



## Foxcanine (May 24, 2007)

AHAHAHAHAHAHHAAA!!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 24, 2007)

this better look good animated ><


----------



## Even (May 24, 2007)

Naruto's in Kyuubi mode....


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 24, 2007)

i think every1 knows that >.>
that 'afro naruto' i wrote was fro a diff screen but just removed it x_D


----------



## El Torero (May 24, 2007)

Oh my God. It seems that Naruto made a new friend when he was with Jiraiya.


----------



## Even (May 24, 2007)

hahahahahaha!!! what the heck is THAT??


----------



## Takekura (May 24, 2007)

OH SHIT!!
Looks like there will be no bad drawn pic in Eps 15...


----------



## Denizen (May 24, 2007)

Even said:


> hahahahahaha!!! what the heck is THAT??



It's a tanuki. Doesn't really look like a raccoon though.
(OMFG IT'S SHUKAKU'S TRUE FORM)



Diego Serrano said:


> Itachi smoking



YOU LACK NICOTINE.


----------



## FrostXian (May 24, 2007)

Denizen said:


> It's a tanuki. Doesn't really look like a raccoon though.
> (OMFG IT'S SHUKAKU'S TRUE FORM)



Tanuki also have giant, oversized testicles. Why do you think the cam is waist-up?

Yes, those are balls.


----------



## Denizen (May 24, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> Tanuki also have giant, oversized testicles. Why do you think the cam is waist-up?
> 
> Yes, those are balls.



Shukaku had giant testicles?

Also, are you on the NG BBS?


----------



## FrostXian (May 24, 2007)

Denizen said:


> Also, are you on the NG BBS?



What's NG BSS?


----------



## Denizen (May 24, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> What's NG BSS?



No, then.

Mandatory Tanuki Scrotum picture.


----------



## Foxcanine (May 24, 2007)

that's from pom poko isn't it?


----------



## Even (May 24, 2007)

that just looks so bad........


----------



## Delta Shell (May 24, 2007)

Denizen said:


> No, then.
> 
> Mandatory Tanuki Scrotum picture.



What.In.The.Fuck.


How the fuck..is that even allowed to exist?


----------



## drakt (May 24, 2007)

from the episode 16 preveiw.

oh dear


----------



## yuhun (May 24, 2007)

I dunno if this is badly drawn but it just cracked me up.

He looks like he's saying 'Holy shit he hit my balls!'


----------



## Rivayir (May 24, 2007)

Who is that? He has some kind of similarity with Kisame but he looks a lot more retarded.


----------



## HoukiBoshi (May 24, 2007)

Denizen said:


> It's a tanuki. Doesn't really look like a raccoon though.
> (OMFG IT'S SHUKAKU'S TRUE FORM)
> 
> 
> ...


 

LOOOOOOOOOOOOL 

XD

You made my day.


----------



## Morati (May 24, 2007)

drakt said:


> from the episode 16 preveiw.
> 
> oh dear



Hypnotism no Jutsu


----------



## yuhun (May 24, 2007)

And these as well

I dunno what it is but theres just something wrong with this shot.


LOL look how retarded he looks!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 24, 2007)

lol Naruto, I know I was whoa whats up with Naruto


----------



## Castitas Lilium (May 24, 2007)

I think it's because either Itachi has no nose, or it's down at his chin.

):


----------



## Dilemma (May 24, 2007)

;_;


----------



## Denizen (May 24, 2007)

@__@

AL HAS TEH HYPNO-EYES


----------



## FrostXian (May 24, 2007)

Denizen said:


> @__@
> 
> AL HAS TEH HYPNO-EYES



Holy shit the circles, THEY KEEP INCREASING!


----------



## Razza (May 24, 2007)

Denizen said:


> @__@
> 
> AL HAS TEH HYPNO-EYES



What the hell? Do they just not know what to do with his eyes?


----------



## Denizen (May 24, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> Holy shit the circles, THEY KEEP INCREASING!



Seven, count 'em, Seven.

BYAKUGAN X 7


----------



## Gamble (May 24, 2007)

Denizen said:


> Seven, count 'em, Seven.
> 
> BYAKUGAN X 7



Laughed hard.


----------



## Magnius (May 24, 2007)

how put up pics without a hosting site?      and those spoiler tag thingys


----------



## Kayuuko (May 24, 2007)

Denizen said:


> Seven, count 'em, Seven.
> 
> BYAKUGAN X 7



I LOL'd :rofl


----------



## Evil_Good (May 24, 2007)

Denizen said:


> Seven, count 'em, Seven.
> 
> BYAKUGAN X 7



 

So that's how he gathered the org.. Even Itachi fell for it.. xD


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 24, 2007)

I bet AL change each week his eyes to look stylish


----------



## taboo (May 24, 2007)

Denizen said:


> @__@
> 
> AL HAS TEH HYPNO-EYES



according to the diagram, AL is 7 years old


----------



## Lord Jure (May 24, 2007)

taboo said:


> according to the diagram, AL is 7 years old



quote of the day.

How can they make such a mistake. It just seems easier not to get it wrong.


----------



## munky_777 (May 24, 2007)

Ping5000 said:


> This one was the only obvious one IMO.



Time-skip Naruto: Do you want to see how else you've grown?


----------



## starlacyi (May 24, 2007)

Has anyone posted this yet? Neji's eyes... Also, could someone tell me what the hell's wrong with my image??? It's...moving?

NVM, I'm trying to get a better screenshot.


----------



## Continuity (May 25, 2007)

starlacyi said:


> Has anyone posted this yet? Neji's eyes... Also, could someone tell me what the hell's wrong with my image??? It's...moving?



You can't capture a screenshot while using Overlay video.  I don't use Windows Media Player or Real Player, but from what I remember, there's a "High Quality render" mode or similar, it's the option that isn't "overlay".


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 25, 2007)

starlacyi said:


> Has anyone posted this yet? Neji's eyes... Also, could someone tell me what the hell's wrong with my image??? It's...moving?



RealPlayer stinks.

Use Media Player Classic for everything.

Anyways...Wow, I was pretty damn slow getting the raw.

Nothing really bad here, but the look on Kakashi's face...


----------



## starlacyi (May 25, 2007)

Wow that's weird. Anyway, I got this thing settled -_- had to crop it and it's small now, but you can still see it. Neji...has pupils.


----------



## graphitesmoothie (May 25, 2007)

I thought this just looked ridiculous.


Also, this scene they didn't do any shading or highlighting with the eyes. Just filled in.


----------



## Wiser Guy (May 25, 2007)

Heh, Itachi was bouncing around on one foot:





Oh, and Itachi doesn't move between these frames.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (May 25, 2007)

whats wrong with Itachi performing the katon?


----------



## graphitesmoothie (May 25, 2007)

I dunno, just looks sorta lame to me. Plus the kunai. I'm sure Kakashi has some aim, but it's made out to look like it was nothing at all.


----------



## Kaki (May 25, 2007)

Its because itachi is grooving out but the camera does not move at ALL!


----------



## Crimson2Phoenix7 (May 25, 2007)

Horny gai.


----------



## Denizen (May 25, 2007)

graphitesmoothie said:


> I dunno, just looks sorta lame to me. Plus the kunai. I'm sure Kakashi has some aim, but it's made out to look like it was nothing at all.



That bit was cool.

and gangsta V


----------



## Gamble (May 25, 2007)

graphitesmoothie said:


> I thought this just looked ridiculous.



Itachi gave Kakashi a whole ten seconds to avoid the worlds slowest ball of fire, and he (well, supposedly) still gets hit.


----------



## FrostXian (May 25, 2007)

graphitesmoothie said:


> I thought this just looked ridiculous.



I love that scene, I like how he dodges and does the handseals at the same time to perform..
*THE SLOWEST FIREBALL OF ALL TIMES.*


----------



## sweetmelissa (May 25, 2007)

Was that the real Kakashi who got hit by Itachi's ball of fire or was that a Kage bunshin?


----------



## Denizen (May 25, 2007)

sweetmelissa said:


> Was that the real Kakashi who got hit by Itachi's ball of fire or was that a Kage bunshin?



Whatever it was, it's reflexes were a bit off.


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2007)

Lazt said:


> Itachi gave Kakashi a whole ten seconds to avoid the worlds slowest ball of fire, and he (well, supposedly) still gets hit.



Its called Katon in slow motion


----------



## Heat3 (May 26, 2007)

i thought that it was played in slowmo on purpose


----------



## Catterix (May 26, 2007)

Heat3 said:


> i thought that it was played in slowmo on purpose



It was. It was a style of action.

Slow movement, slow movement... FAST explosion.

I'm sure you've all seen it before, like say the fist slows down before the shot changes and you see it smack right into someone's face. That;'s basically what happened here. Only problem was... it wasn't that easy to notice.


----------



## geG (May 26, 2007)

Hell, I was able to notice it. 

We've never actually seen Goukakyuu move anyway. All the times it was used before it remained stationary, I think.


----------



## Sagara (May 26, 2007)

Naruto looks cock-eyed. Btw, sakura looks pretty hot here. A little like ffx-2 yuna.


----------



## Purgatory (May 26, 2007)

Dilemma said:


> ;_;



Wow, Naruto really DOES lack penis.


----------



## MSkyDragons (May 27, 2007)

BTW, I made a second compilation video of some of the images from this thread as well as the old one: here:


----------



## Michiko-Hime (May 27, 2007)

MSkyDragons said:


> BTW, I made a second compilation video of some of the images from this thread as well as the old one: here:


Haha, that's great. Now we can add in ItachixKakashi into the pairings, if it's not already there...


----------



## Kaki (May 27, 2007)

When the double of kakashi jumped out of that hole and itachi punched at him, the Kanji on Itachi's ring slid off....check it or maybe I'll post a pic.


----------



## Catterix (May 27, 2007)

^ Was that not deliberate? I always thought it was the lgith reflecting off it and (originally) thought it was a sign of Kakashi getting caught in a genjutsu because he looked at it (and you see it flash). But seemingly not. Weird.


----------



## Jaxxdude (May 28, 2007)

Here's something for the sakunaru fans


----------



## FrostXian (May 28, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Here's something for the sakunaru fans



It takes 10 minutes to open this, what kind of a humongous gif file is that?


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (May 28, 2007)

MSkyDragons said:


> BTW, I made a second compilation video of some of the images from this thread as well as the old one: here: I'll give someone everything I own if they can finish this all without any breaks.  I can't do it.



Lolz I saw my signature when the timer got to 3:21 in that video link you posted


----------



## Denizen (May 28, 2007)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> Lolz I saw my signature when the timer got to 3:21 in that video link you posted



I saw one of my sigs too.
Let's have a party!

Also, I'm reposting this because i'm a whore.


----------



## El Torero (May 29, 2007)

Denizen said:


> I saw one of my sigs too.
> Let's have a party!
> 
> Also, I'm reposting this because i'm a whore.



That?s full of win and awesome.


----------



## wiplok (May 29, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Here's something for the sakunaru fans



LOL, that line fits perfectly


----------



## El Torero (May 31, 2007)

OMG


Baby Naruto is an alien!


----------



## Denizen (May 31, 2007)

That's just.....wow.


----------



## Roberts-The-Vile (May 31, 2007)

Looks like sideways-head Sasuke has finally got some competition...


----------



## Konoha (May 31, 2007)

i did posted naruto baby in the prediction thread :rofl


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 31, 2007)

Diego Serrano said:


> OMG
> 
> 
> Baby Naruto is an alien!



Yuck. What was Naruto's mom smoking? :amazed


----------



## the_real_dante2 (May 31, 2007)

I think she was on PCP or crack...


----------



## Delta Shell (May 31, 2007)

That Gai picture is awesome.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 31, 2007)

I don't know, was it posted already, so -


----------



## FrostXian (May 31, 2007)

Hatifnatten said:


> I don't know, was it posted already, so -



That looks normal, that's why it wasn't posted.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 31, 2007)

If THAT looks normal - then wow... I'm speechless...


----------



## RaZzy (May 31, 2007)

It doesn't look normal.


----------



## Denizen (May 31, 2007)

RaZzy said:


> It doesn't look normal.



Okay, but it's not TERRIBLE and therefore doesn't really need to be in this thread.

end?


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 31, 2007)

This is FUNNILY and POORLY drawn thread - this pic here, like at home...


----------



## Hoshiko Shirota (May 31, 2007)

I don't know if it was because I watched it on Daily Motion, but Temari's face looked a little bit weird to me. Erk.


----------



## Shirker (May 31, 2007)

Hatifnatten said:


> I don't know, was it posted already, so -



*squints*...

What's wrong with it? It's just Konkuro lookin' pissed while talking. Can you fill me in?


----------



## Denizen (May 31, 2007)

Sasori looking typically un-threatening.



"Say wha'?"



Dailymotion wasn't lying



Golden Byakugan's arch-nemesis is back



Foolish Naruto, how dare you try to look like a REAL human-being.



MEOW!



Temari gets her own TRAINING MONTAGE


----------



## Catterix (May 31, 2007)

Konoha said:


> i did posted naruto baby in the prediction thread :rofl



Only after I did.

Fame whore


----------



## Kei Kurono (May 31, 2007)

Diego Serrano said:


> OMG
> 
> 
> Baby Naruto is an alien!



What the hell have the animators been smoking


----------



## Denizen (May 31, 2007)

Mildly hypnotic.


----------



## Foxcanine (May 31, 2007)

oh my god... that is so wrong


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 31, 2007)

Hatifnatten said:


> I don't know, was it posted already, so -



ew ew ew! i really hated all the kankuro frames in this episode. he ddnt look anything like him ><


----------



## Double Arts Sui (May 31, 2007)

Don't be surprised if an animator dies Dynamically Entered.


----------



## Melero (May 31, 2007)

Kei Kurono said:


> What the hell have the animators been smoking



Dunno but I'd want have some of that shit.


----------



## Evil_Good (May 31, 2007)

Hoshiko Shirota said:


> I don't know if it was because I watched it on Daily Motion, but Temari's face looked a little bit weird to me. Erk.



Her face gain'd a little weight..


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2007)

Studio perriot really are crap. Why don't they just show the scene from the first ep rather than having crack whore baby?


----------



## Mintaka (May 31, 2007)

Continuity said:


> You can't capture a screenshot while using Overlay video. I don't use Windows Media Player or Real Player, but from what I remember, there's a "High Quality render" mode or similar, it's the option that isn't "overlay".


What My avi is from window media player!?

Yes you can actauilly it's just not easy.  Go to control panel, then to display, from there go to settings, then to advanced, in there go to trouble shoot you will see something called hardware acceleration got down to I beleive it's disable 3d direct accelerators and direct draw.  Click apply and restart.  It'll take a bit longer to restart and things will go slower BUT it worked for me.  Once your done getting said screenshots reset it to whatever it was at before you messed with it.

Oh yeah I don't take any responsibility if you screw something up do this at your own risk.

Between the downs naruto baby, the cancer no jutsu, The AL hypnotist and the gai, being mentally retarded moments I must ask......WTF IS WRONG WITH PERRIOT!?


----------



## Mel (May 31, 2007)

Some frames that looked strange for me O.o:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Something is wrong with their faces... TenTen looks like an alien =P


Oh...Sakura looks soo weird... hehe


Kankouru doesn't look good in this ep...


Naruto looks like a monkey o.O 




Just take a look at Naruto's face LOL


----------



## Purgatory (May 31, 2007)

Hoshiko Shirota said:


> I don't know if it was because I watched it on Daily Motion, but Temari's face looked a little bit weird to me. Erk.



She should know the camera adds ten pounds...

P.S. BOOSHA, BITCH! 5,000 posts.


----------



## Tutatis (Jun 1, 2007)

kinda decieving  


*Spoiler*: __ 






her face is wrong on so many lvls.




on the other hand


*Spoiler*: __ 




love this one, kankuro looks like he's floating 


,


----------



## FrostXian (Jun 1, 2007)

Tutatis said:


> kinda decieving
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 No it's not.



Tutatis said:


> on the other hand
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Probably because, I don't know, he's.. FALLING?
Why do new members send every single frame here, even good looking ones? To recieve rep?
OH LOOK! Backfire!


----------



## Sagara (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey guys im gonna post a real noob question. But how do you post such large images here? Mine sorta get resized. Only when one clicks on the picture, it leads him to another link where the picture will be in full size.


----------



## Production (Jun 1, 2007)

crims0nblad3 said:


> Hey guys im gonna post a real noob question. But how do you post such large images here? Mine sorta get resized. Only when one clicks on the picture, it leads him to another link where the picture will be in full size.



Get the link of the picture from your host(ex. Link removed) And put


----------



## Wiser Guy (Jun 1, 2007)

Is it just me, or is the old dude looking more like a cone-head than usual?



Normal Shot in comparison:


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 1, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> Is it just me, or is the old dude looking more like a cone-head than usual?
> 
> 
> 
> Normal Shot in comparison:



Conehead, definitely.


----------



## Dyhazard (Jun 1, 2007)

Diego Serrano said:


> OMG
> 
> 
> Baby Naruto is an alien!


From episode 01 (just to compare):


----------



## Kyubii Shin (Jun 1, 2007)

This Shippuden baby Naruto is ugly and weird as hell...

And it's sad Gai was drawn like that, it sucks


----------



## Petzie (Jun 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 






Dyhazard said:


> From episode 01 (just to compare):






Woah, even the pillow thing he was sitting on _changed colour._
Do the art and animation directors care AT ALL?


----------



## Gamble (Jun 2, 2007)

Petzie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone pointed out in another thread that the spiral on his stomach is going in a different direction in those two remakes as well.


----------



## テマリ (Jun 2, 2007)

I noticed these...


*Spoiler*: _Run... RUN TO THE SETTING SUN!!!_ 










*Spoiler*: _Wow, Temari's Sash/Obi sure IS flexible and does wonders*_


----------



## Catterix (Jun 2, 2007)

Petzie said:


> Woah, even the pillow thing he was sitting on _changed colour._
> Do the art and animation directors care AT ALL?



What's that got to do with "caring"?

They're not trying to make a faithful copy to the show, only to the manga (Which, in this shot, isn't done that well) and anyway the background of the first pic is the better one, its just about the only good thing you can say about the two.


----------



## Naaruto (Jun 2, 2007)

テマリ said:


> I noticed these...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Run... RUN TO THE SETTING SUN!!!_



Reminds me of The Lion King.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 2, 2007)

テマリ said:


> I noticed these...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Wow, Temari's Sash/Obi sure IS flexible and does wonders*_



Oh wow.

I had to look at that for a bit until I got that, very nice find.


----------



## Tobi (Jun 2, 2007)

Naaruto said:


> Reminds me of The Lion King.



Agree with you.


----------



## Takekura (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow...
This is scary...


----------



## Naaruto (Jun 2, 2007)

You late, check page 71.


----------



## Lithe-Fider (Jun 6, 2007)

OMG I love this thread  XD


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2007)

This thread won't be so lucky this week.


----------



## Weak (Jun 7, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> This thread won't be so lucky this week.



Nah, they'll find some well-animated screencap and call it garbage.

Remember 133?


----------



## FrostXian (Jun 7, 2007)

Weak said:


> Nah, they'll find some well-animated screencap and call it garbage.
> 
> Remember 133?



Exactly. I am already prepared to flame.


----------



## Even (Jun 7, 2007)

lighten them flamethrowers, men! Today's gonna get HOT!!


----------



## Denizen (Jun 7, 2007)

Even said:


> lighten them flamethrowers, men! Today's gonna get HOT!!


 
There will still be a few odd scenes, but overall it should be cool.

but....WHY THE FUCK IS THE GREAT ANIMATION BEING USED NOW? Kisame and Gai ISN'T this week, it was two weeks ago. LATE.


----------



## Graficcha (Jun 7, 2007)

... O_O *random much* ?_?


----------



## Even (Jun 7, 2007)

that pic wasn't even in the latest episode.......


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2007)

wtf was that??


----------



## FrostXian (Jun 7, 2007)

Lastier get the fuck back in your rainbow box.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 7, 2007)

Weak said:


> Nah, they'll find some well-animated screencap and call it garbage.
> 
> Remember 133?



But there *were* quite a lot of badly drawn shots. I don't mean the "in-motion shots", there were just a few of Naruto and Sasuke from angles that looked odd. For example, look at Sasuke's face right before he pulled Naruto off the cliff and they land on those poles. As he's talking, his face is round and squidgy looking and his nose is greatly off. Nothing bad, people just picked up on the wrong stuff.

Aaaaaaaaanyway, this week's episode is going to be disappointing for this thread 



			
				Even said:
			
		

> that pic wasn't even in the latest episode.......



lol Yes, yes it was...


----------



## graphitesmoothie (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, it was a flashback, but oh well. I didn't notice it last time. 



lol hokages + depressed Tsunade.


----------



## Tobi (Jun 7, 2007)

I can't see it before O__o? Is that Shippuuden?


----------



## Tobi (Jun 7, 2007)

I can't see it before O__o? Is that Shippuuden?


----------



## Asuma (Jun 7, 2007)

Actually it is not. It's from around episode 218


----------



## Even (Jun 7, 2007)

FILLER FLASHBACK!! I was watching it online :sweat I guess I missed that part when I skipped the commercials...


----------



## Wiser Guy (Jun 7, 2007)

Naruto's colors were not really consistent in this episode...


----------



## fireofthewill (Jun 7, 2007)

^ Wow, does anybody prefer the first picture so much more than the second one of Naruto. It makes him look so much grittier and isn't too bright like the other one. They need to start doing that more often to get a darker vibe from this show. Anybody agree with me?


----------



## Fire101 (Jun 7, 2007)

Shippuuden has barely started and Gai has already rescued Sasuke all by himself.


----------



## koao (Jun 8, 2007)

Fire101 said:


> Shippuuden has barely started and Gai has already rescued Sasuke all by himself.



GAI FTW

there is no need to have a 2nd series now!


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 8, 2007)

fireofthewill said:


> ^ Wow, does anybody prefer the first picture so much more than the second one of Naruto. It makes him look so much grittier and isn't too bright like the other one. They need to start doing that more often to get a darker vibe from this show. Anybody agree with me?



I prefer the first one, as well. However, I would be happiest with something in between. This week's coloring looked almost too desaturated (i.e. Sakura's hair). And Naruto looks practically platinum. But, better than the over the top brightness we have been getting, I will say.


----------



## tiamant (Jun 8, 2007)

Sakura's Butt


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jun 8, 2007)

^ I was just waiting for someone to post that LOL. Her pants are darker than they were a few epis back (The one where she is ranting about saving Naruto and Sasuke from Itachi)


----------



## Kasonic (Jun 8, 2007)

tiamant said:


> Sakura's Butt



And Sakura's front


----------



## blazingshadow (Jun 8, 2007)

did you notice that team kakashi just suddenly learned how to fly? they were minutes in the air without touching a tree branch except naruto who decided to do so to somehow gain more speed


----------



## Rivayir (Jun 8, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> Lastier get the fuck back in your rainbow box.



lol, stfu and get back to flame some noobs.


----------



## Jaxxdude (Jun 8, 2007)

*Looks to the right*
Is that......... a camel toe?!?!?!?!?

... Nice  


PS: Is it me or is anyone else getting the hots for Sakura because of this thread lol?


----------



## yuhun (Jun 8, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> Naruto's colors were not really consistent in this episode...



Er ones daybreak then the suns up.


----------



## graphitesmoothie (Jun 8, 2007)

Damn that lighting. (Seig heil!)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 8, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> Naruto's colors were not really consistent in this episode...



and they tell me im being nit picky >.>

this is a stupid remark, the image above is obviously the color scheme for dawn, and the second is when the sun's out.


----------



## FrostXian (Jun 8, 2007)

Fire101 said:


> Shippuuden has barely started and Gai has already rescued Sasuke all by himself.



It's over, Gai won.


Jaxxdude said:


> *Looks to the right*
> Is that......... a camel toe?!?!?!?!?
> 
> ... Nice
> ...



OMG LOOK WE CAN SEE UNDER CHIYO'S ROBE ITZ SO HAWT.


----------



## Denizen (Jun 8, 2007)

I'd so prefer it if they kept the dawn colour-scheme, it looks much cooler. The normal scheme looks too bright and childish for my liking.

But oh well, this is Naruto.


----------



## BlackJutsu (Jun 8, 2007)

lol someone posted these somewhere else.  Its hilarious.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 8, 2007)

lol... Irony no jutsu...


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Here's something for the sakunaru fans



*Adds to album*

That's Hilarious XD!!! I'm puttin' this in my sig.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2007)

@ black jutsu what chu talking bout?


----------



## yuhun (Jun 8, 2007)

Not really badly drawn just a funny expression


Look at Gai!


----------



## Mercury Smile (Jun 8, 2007)

BlackJutsu said:


> lol someone posted these somewhere else.  Its hilarious.


lol didn't realize how funny looking that was. And disturbing.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 9, 2007)

...what am I seeing that those two pics?  Help me out a bit?


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Jun 9, 2007)

XD! I thought those were pretty weird myself, personally.


----------



## mgbenz (Jun 9, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> ...what am I seeing that those two pics?  Help me out a bit?



Don't worry. It's just sexually overimaginative people noticing things too much.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 9, 2007)

Fire101 said:


> Shippuuden has barely started and Gai has already rescued Sasuke all by himself.



It?s prooven again. Gai > Win.


----------



## BlackJutsu (Jun 9, 2007)

mgbenz said:


> Don't worry. It's just sexually overimaginative people noticing things too much.


 that second pic is totally blatant!


----------



## Tobi (Jun 9, 2007)

BlackJutsu said:


> lol someone posted these somewhere else.  Its hilarious.




I didn't get it.... Now I get it!

All Akatsuki members are scared of giant man, with 9 eyes...  they ran away!


----------



## myoldNFaccount (Jun 9, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> ...what am I seeing that those two pics?  Help me out a bit?



Penis..........


----------



## Foxcanine (Jun 9, 2007)

a really big one...


----------



## Gamble (Jun 10, 2007)

Foxcanine said:


> a really big one...



and it is blue.


----------



## Konoha (Jun 10, 2007)

this forum is worthless without this thread


----------



## Motel Queen (Jun 10, 2007)

yuhun said:


> Look at Gai!



LOOK AT PAKKUN! It's just a damn face in a cylinder!​


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 10, 2007)

BlackJutsu said:


> lol someone posted these somewhere else.  Its hilarious.



I said it before, and I'll say it again..

*MONEY SHOT, BITCH!*


----------



## A Neverending Fire (Jun 11, 2007)

Kat-sama said:


> LOOK AT PAKKUN! It's just a damn face in a cylinder!​



Yup, he's just a little dog stuffed in a blanket. 

Neji's pants look weird. They look too straight to accomodate something, even if his pants are baggy.


----------



## kunaitoe (Jun 11, 2007)

Pakkun burrito anyone?


----------



## El Torero (Jun 11, 2007)

yuhun said:


> Look at Gai!



OMG, look where Neji is looking! He?s looking Tenten?s shell with his Byakugan!


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 11, 2007)

mgbenz said:


> Don't worry. It's just sexually overimaginative people noticing things too much.



*KO all prevs*

DARN PREVS HAVING BAD INFLUENCE ON ME!!!!


----------



## adam5aby (Jun 11, 2007)

Diego Serrano said:


> OMG, look where Neji is looking! He?s looking Tenten?s shell with his Byakugan!





wtf are you talking about...her shell? dude you are ri-cock-ulous, go watch some hentai ok.


----------



## Dilemma (Jun 12, 2007)

That burrito Pakkun reminds me of this cat for some reason.. o_O


----------



## Louchan (Jun 13, 2007)

This must be my latest reply ever.



FrostXian said:


> Death Note has inhumanely good animation, simply because it has a limited amount of episodes (the manga is over).
> It's popular and aimed at a mature audience (airs after midnight), has movies and stuff. Those are why it has a better animation and art style.


If you want to talk about _"inhumanely good animation"_ then the subject should be _Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuutsu_, _Kanon 2006_ or something like that.
Not Death Note.
Seriously, not Death Note.
Of course, most of the animation is better than Naruto but it's far, *VERY FAR*, from flawless.


----------



## Nytorious (Jun 13, 2007)

i like this thread for it's funny moments but....
i dont get why some people whine about almost every detail of the animation without realising finer detail like the colour change when its dawn or miday for example.
or that they're not exactly going to draw in each step they make or focus in on them...

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2007)

Don't take most people seriously here. Most of them are just here to joke around and theres nothing wrong with that.


----------



## InuBlade (Jun 14, 2007)

Chill out bro.


----------



## FrostXian (Jun 14, 2007)

Nytorious said:


> i like this thread for it's funny moments but....
> i dont get why some people whine about almost every detail of the animation without realising finer detail like the colour change when its dawn or miday for example.
> or that they're not exactly going to draw in each step they make or focus in on them...
> 
> This is why we can't have nice things.



Oh you are new. Here;
Rule 1) People are stupid.
Rule 2) Don't try to make them any smarter, it won't work.
*OH MY GOD!!!*


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Jun 14, 2007)

auvixa said:


> Know what's funny? People who dislike this thread whine more than anybody in it. We all still watch Shippuuden obviously. I think this is anti-thread complaint # 61,202,239.
> 
> Anyways,



That's one terrifying Gai.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 14, 2007)

*Sigh*

Sadly, that kisame spitting out water scene looked just as ridiculously in the manga.


----------



## h-ozuno (Jun 15, 2007)

Louchan said:


> This must be my latest reply ever.
> 
> 
> If you want to talk about _"inhumanely good animation"_ then the subject should be _Suzumiya Haruhi no Yuutsu_, _Kanon 2006_ or something like that.
> ...



GOOD LORD!


----------



## Catterix (Jun 15, 2007)

h-ozuno said:


> GOOD LORD!



Yeah, some of the mid-teens and early-twenties eps had some bad art. I remember ep 15 I think, as well as the one we're looking at now. Then it got much better leading up towards the end of the Yotsuba arc.


----------



## Edward (Jun 15, 2007)

Funnily but not poorly:



Agree


----------



## Hyuga Neji 7 (Jun 16, 2007)

hehe those guys screw up all the time


----------



## Louchan (Jun 17, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> *OH MY GOD!!!*



Yes, horrifying, I know.

*Spoiler*: _Even More_ 












... Okay. I'll stop now.
This is a Naruto thread after all.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2007)

Okay that death note animation is horrible.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jun 17, 2007)

Well it's more the art like most of the stuff in this thread.

Overall though Death Note is far superior in animation to Naruto. As I said it's a shorter series and doesn't require fast action scenes.


----------



## Dilemma (Jun 18, 2007)

Delta Shell said:


> Well it's more the art like most of the stuff in this thread.
> 
> Overall though Death Note is far superior in animation to Naruto. As I said it's a shorter series and doesn't require fast action scenes.



Art and animation are related, but are by no means the same.
The fight between Sarutobi and Orochimaru for example had horrible art, pause it at a random interval and cringe, yet it had great enough animation to not make you notice that.


----------



## Milo- (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't really see anything wrong with those pictures, Dilemma 

And lol @ DN pics


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 18, 2007)

Heh, Neji's a playa.


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Jun 19, 2007)

The Gai picture resembles the manga (when he said "Saké!?" after knowing Lee had gone with the wrong bottle)
It doesn't look as terrible... after you've seen that one ^_^


----------



## The Question (Jun 19, 2007)

yuhun said:


> Look at Gai!




Tenten's left leg looks...odd.


----------



## natwel (Jun 19, 2007)

Wiser_Guy said:


> Naruto's colors were not really consistent in this episode...



That because the shades alter slightly when a cell changes it's cell depth index and it's overlaid with the layer in front of it, it happened in the simpsons in the 1990's but it's hard to notice.


----------



## natwel (Jun 19, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> sorry its hard to explain,so i drew on it,figure out urselves ^^'



I'm not a perspective master myself but, how I see it is, even though Itachi's lower arm and waist are closer to the camera, they should narrow down slightly, Itachi's lower arm looks too big and if drawn from head on it would be bigger than the upper arm also he's look a wee bit fat, near the bottom of the picture it should thin out for the wrist although at a slower rate.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 19, 2007)

natwel said:


> That because the shades alter slightly when a cell changes it's cell depth index and it's overlaid with the layer in front of it, it happened in the simpsons in the 1990's but it's hard to notice.



Nope, it was simply coloured in a lighter tone. That's Shippuden's "dawn" colour tone. Nothing other than that. What you said was correct though.



			
				Dilemma said:
			
		

> Art and animation are related, but are by no means the same.
> The fight between Sarutobi and Orochimaru for example had horrible art, pause it at a random interval and cringe, yet it had great enough animation to not make you notice that.



Yes, that was what he was saying... What's your point? It didn't need to be explained any further, what Delta was saying was an opinion, already based with that info you provided firmly as back knowledge.
Analogy:
Delta: "Personally, I prefer the toast over the bread."
You: "Toast and Bread are related, but are by no means the same. Toast is actually the result of having put a slice of bread in a toaster, if you take a bite, you'll notice its different."

Sorry, but honestly, read posts better.

And there was nothing that wrong with your pics, the Kankurou pics were actually an example of what you'd just explained (albeit unnecessarily) to Delta... looked funny, so Ok. Dunno about Neji...


----------



## DeepCut (Jun 19, 2007)

Some funny moments in Shippuden:


(Why does this remind me of *Pokemon*??)


----------



## xfactor88 (Jun 20, 2007)

I guess Shippuden is drawn pretty badly if this thread reached 51 pages!


----------



## Milo- (Jun 20, 2007)

I knew something was wrong with chiyo's eyes in that scene 


xfactor88 said:


> I guess Shippuden is drawn pretty badly if this thread reached 51 pages!



Failed post or failed post? you decide.


----------



## Hoshigake Kisame (Jun 21, 2007)

Gai's cheeks look awfull.


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2007)

remember the fight between orochi and the third hokae. that shit was drawn badly i LOL'ed through out that whole fight. seriously when it comes to fights kishi is not bothered.


----------



## Na- (Jun 21, 2007)

Dont be an idiot. What does that have to do with the thread at all? This is Shippuuden.


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2007)

Na- said:


> Dont be an idiot. What does that have to do with the thread at all? This is Shippuuden.



what ever dude i just wanted you guys to know that the animation is shit that's all


----------



## Na- (Jun 21, 2007)

We're well aware of the animation. Good Day to you Captain Obvious.


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2007)

Na- said:


> We're well aware of the animation. Good Day to you Captain Obvious.



there was no need for that. maybe you are just pissed and you are looking for a person to take out your anger well its not going to be me. one phrase to you, "avoid a fool because if you dont the other people wont know which one is which." MHATA YEMHUNHU. and dont bother asking what that means because i aint telling you.


----------



## shadow__nin (Jun 21, 2007)

DeepCut said:


> Some funny moments in Shippuden:
> 
> 
> (Why does this remind me of *Pokemon*??)



LOL. and I can't stop. Chiyo=Sloth


----------



## Edo (Jun 21, 2007)

vault023 said:


> there was no need for that. maybe you are just pissed and you are looking for a person to take out your anger well its not going to be me. one phrase to you, "avoid a fool because if you dont the other people wont know which one is which." MHATA YEMHUNHU. and dont bother asking what that means because i aint telling you.



She/he is always like that *cough*jerk*cough*. Just put her/him on your ignore list  

LOOOL at the big butt!


----------



## Na- (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, I Suppose i need to appologise for the low intellect average of this board.
I Feel sorry for you.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 21, 2007)

Please take your flaming war out of this thread please, I don't need this thread to be closed. Thanks.


----------



## Asuma (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh Neji, you look so poorly drawn.. 


Look at Gai's face


Gai? and even more, Kakashi?


Neckless Chiyo


----------



## Denizen (Jun 21, 2007)

In all honesty, those aren't really that bad.

Wrong, but not as terrible as it has been before.


----------



## FrostXian (Jun 21, 2007)

vault023 said:


> what ever dude i just wanted you guys to know that the animation is shit that's all



Please be retarded somewhere else.


----------



## spudrow2005 (Jun 21, 2007)

lol i dont notice these drawing flaws, probably because having to watch and read at the same time makes it harder for me to notice though. personally im really satisfied with shippuuden ESP their new music tracks which give it a really epic feel. to be honest though since the artists ARE ONLY HUMAN and they are in a rush to meet deadlines now every single drawing will be perfect but im pretty sure that if u slow down or freeze frame the anime ur going to find alot more flaws then if u just watch the anime and enjoy it


----------



## raxor (Jun 21, 2007)

vault023 said:


> remember the fight between orochi and the third hokae. that shit was drawn badly i LOL'ed through out that whole fight. seriously when it comes to fights kishi is not bothered.



If you didn't enjoy that fight then I actually feel sorry for you, or maybe you're just retarded?

And also, follow FrostXians advice.


----------



## dhazard07 (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh why, the preview had that drawings with ugly noses XD


----------



## Tobi (Jun 22, 2007)

Asuma said:


> Oh Neji, you look so poorly drawn..
> 
> 
> Look at Gai's face
> ...



Lol @ Gai's face~


Chiyo-baa and Kakashi's eyes, they are same eyes.


Sasori lost clouds?


His nose...


----------



## Shodai (Jun 22, 2007)

Neji is always sexy, he wasnt drawn badly!


----------



## Takekura (Jun 22, 2007)

*BIG BUTT WINS!!!!!*


----------



## kurama83 (Jun 22, 2007)

ok now everyone looks wierd in this image


----------



## Evil_Good (Jun 22, 2007)

^ No faces!! :shock


----------



## Mel (Jun 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Where is Temari's nose o.O




*Spoiler*: __ 





Naruto looks so weird, take a look at his eyes =P Sakura is also bad looking =/
Anyway the animation was a little better in this ep, I hope to see a better one in Sakura vs Sasori fight ^_^


----------



## NeonRoses (Jun 22, 2007)

Kat-sama said:


> LOOK AT PAKKUN! It's just a damn face in a cylinder!​



Fuck Bonsai kitties, it's Nin-Dog bonsai now!


----------



## DeepCut (Jun 22, 2007)

_*NOTE:* The following are 100% original screenshots; they have not been touched by Photoshop.

_Is it just me, or is it really hard for them to draw Gai?







And now... presenting, THE WORST DRAWN "THING" EVER:









Funny:
Following image maybe inappropriate for younger audiences:


*Spoiler*: __ 










And finally, Narutos ultimate trick, BARF-NO-JETSU:



Hope you had a good laugh!


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 23, 2007)

DeepCut said:


> _*NOTE:* The following are 100% original screenshots; they have not been touched by Photoshop.
> 
> _Is it just me, or is it really hard for them to draw Gai?



Is there something wrong with those 2 images??? I don't see anything wrong with them.


----------



## shadow__nin (Jun 23, 2007)

This thread always brings a smile to my face.
LOL GAI looks fat.


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 23, 2007)

Asuma said:


> Oh Neji, you look so poorly drawn..



Neji's not badly drawn. Infact, he was drawn so damned well that he looks bad



> Look at Gai's face



Man, either his nose and mouth are too low, or his eyes are really ontop of his forehead. Also look at where Neji's looking...he doesn't even need Byakugamn!



> Gai? and even more, Kakashi?



Gai must've packed on a few pounds from drinking too many of those protein shakes. Kakashi looks WAY too stoned and is about too fall down. He must've imagined that Obito's ghost was floating around, that's why he was pointing at the sky.



> Neckless Chiyo



Nah, she has one, it's just that her flabby old skin is covering it. She really shouldnt've ate all of that crap back in Suna village.


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 23, 2007)

Tobi said:


> Sasori lost clouds?
> 
> 
> His nose...


XFD!!!  Odd how even the leader doesn't notice how sasori's clouds vanished.

Of course the leader has his own problems........he looks freakish without a nose......


----------



## Morwain (Jun 23, 2007)

wow random fun with shippuuden joy.


----------



## DeepCut (Jun 23, 2007)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Is there something wrong with those 2 images??? I don't see anything wrong with them.



Nop. Nothings wrong with them.

This one, however, takes the cake:


----------



## Takekura (Jun 23, 2007)

Edited...


----------



## Asuma (Jun 23, 2007)

^ This one made my day


----------



## Hoshigaki (Jun 24, 2007)

DeepCut said:


> Nop. Nothings wrong with them.
> 
> This one, however, takes the cake:



Lol!, funniest shit i've ever seen. The subtitle even matches the pic xD


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 24, 2007)

pikasato said:


> Edited...



That definitely proves Naruto is homosexual.


----------



## MSkyDragons (Jun 24, 2007)

gratuitous butt shot.


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 24, 2007)

MSkyDragons said:


> gratuitous butt shot.



Nevermind the butt shot, the girls are probably loving his huge package. That package is so huge that he could probably fuck himself.


----------



## bigv91 (Jun 24, 2007)

God this thread pwns!neva laughed so hard on any forum


----------



## Nunally (Jun 24, 2007)

Tobi said:


> Sasori lost clouds?



:B He lacks...clouds... *Itachi Nerd*



Tobi said:


> His nose...



...*cough*MICHAEL JACKSON*cough*



Mel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Naruto, in his drunken trance, looks like he's going to grope Neji. Then Neji is all like, wagging his finger, "Nuh-uh hunneh, that's fuh _later_..."


----------



## Yuka7 (Jun 24, 2007)

The fact about the draw seens maybe true but give the producers a break. Alot of times they have unusual editing but why must there be a break down.  Alot of anime is like that and the people that make the anime isn't exactly doing the most easiest of work.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 25, 2007)

Yuka7 said:


> The fact about the draw seens maybe true but give the producers a break. Alot of times they have unusual editing but why must there be a break down.  Alot of anime is like that and the people that make the anime isn't exactly doing the most easiest of work.



Your post is 70 pages late.


----------



## Konoha (Jun 25, 2007)

gai butt shot rules


----------



## MSkyDragons (Jun 26, 2007)

I couldn't help myself:



alternate version:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 26, 2007)

MSkyDragons said:


> I couldn't help myself:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First off, why the Hell is his ponytail heading sideways. Second off, Deidara must be hung like a horse to have to reach that far...


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow this thread seems a little dead. Anyway I'll get things going. 


Its clown Sakura


----------



## Catterix (Jul 6, 2007)

LMAO I remember thinking that when I watched the episode. Kinda took the edge of the emotions.

"Oh god... he's so dangerous... Now what balloon animal do you want, Sasori-chan?"


----------



## Even (Jul 6, 2007)

hahaha, that's pretty funny


----------



## yuhun (Jul 6, 2007)

Well the art and animation was perfect for this episode so yeah that means this thread dies for a week.


----------



## Even (Jul 6, 2007)

It's actually been dead for quite a few weeks now


----------



## yuhun (Jul 6, 2007)

Even said:


> It's actually been dead for quite a few weeks now



Weeks off thats what it is, weeks off.


----------



## Milo- (Jul 6, 2007)

yuhun said:


> Well the art and animation was perfect for this episode so yeah that means this thread dies for a week.





Those were the only 2 obvious ones


----------



## Even (Jul 6, 2007)

yeah only two shots


----------



## Shirker (Jul 7, 2007)

Milo- said:


> Those were the only 2 obvious ones



Hmm... I really see nothing wrong with the first one. However, I had to rewind and make sure I saw that second one right. He looks like some kind of dog staring at a firefly


----------



## Gamble (Jul 7, 2007)

#1shirker said:


> Hmm... I really see nothing wrong with the first one. However, I had to rewind and make sure I saw that second one right. He looks like some kind of dog staring at a firefly



Only thing wrong with the first one is the placement of his eyes.

Second one, I'm not sure what makes it look bad..but it definitely doesn't look like Naruto.


----------



## Demitrix (Jul 7, 2007)

Couldnt resist, they kinda look alike.


----------



## Lock Ree (Jul 8, 2007)

Demitrix said:


> Couldnt resist, they kinda look alike.



I don't see it...


----------



## Even (Jul 8, 2007)

I can't see the resemblance.....


----------



## Edward (Jul 8, 2007)

They looks Bigger, don't look? XD


----------



## Milo- (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't see the resemblance either.

Anyway, Sakura's Boobs have been at a decent size since the last part of the episode 18. Hopefully, they will stay that way.


----------



## Demitrix (Jul 8, 2007)

Guess you need to see Viva la bam to know the resemblence, they got the same lazy eyes.


----------



## Foulmagics (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh no! Not another poorly produced wannabe-funny image :S Ah well, I tried


----------



## adam5aby (Jul 9, 2007)

Foulmagics said:


> Oh no! Not another poorly produced wannabe-funny image :S Ah well, I tried



i think pakkun wanted to be on tenten's mat


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 9, 2007)

Foulmagics said:


> Oh no! Not another poorly produced wannabe-funny image :S Ah well, I tried



Gai is taking a big shit.


----------



## Shodai (Jul 9, 2007)

Edward said:


> They looks Bigger, don't look? XD




HOLY SHIT SAKURA HAS BREASTS


THE WORLD IS ON FIRE


----------



## Milo- (Jul 9, 2007)

ROFL, nice edit.


----------



## Juugo (Jul 9, 2007)

haha nice pictures


----------



## Lux inactive (Jul 9, 2007)

Edward said:


> They looks Bigger, don't look? XD



They have obviously grown during the last episodes.


----------



## westway50 (Jul 9, 2007)

well its obvious sakura stuffed her bra with something right before the battle.


----------



## Even (Jul 9, 2007)

Dayumn, Sakura just got herself a nice pair of boobs


----------



## FireEel (Jul 10, 2007)

Foulmagics said:


> Oh no! Not another poorly produced wannabe-funny image :S Ah well, I tried



LOL!!!

I want the Pakkun Bolster!


----------



## Moonraker_One (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Even (Jul 10, 2007)

^^hahaha, pretty funny


----------



## Shodai (Jul 11, 2007)

Moonraker_One said:


>





rofl


Nice.


----------



## Bakalakadaka (Jul 11, 2007)

Edward said:


> They looks Bigger, don't look? XD





seeing Naruto do that Great Ball Rasengan on Itachi musta gotten her hormones pumping


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 11, 2007)

sakura has breasts? o_O
This is sooooo wrong.... but i love this thread after all xd


----------



## shadow__nin (Jul 11, 2007)

Sakura gots Boobs? LOL
Thanks to Konoha Plastic Surgery center


----------



## Hoshigaki (Jul 11, 2007)

*Y**ou could get the wrong idea. I could have edited it but i'd rather not....*


*Naruto looks extremely weird here*


*That one is pretty self-explanatory *


----------



## Senzur (Jul 11, 2007)

those are some odd scenes


----------



## dora ♥ (Jul 11, 2007)

That first one there makes me happy is rather odd.


----------



## Jaxxdude (Jul 12, 2007)

Doesn't he look just a little too happy to see Itachi?


HULK... I mean... LEE SMASH!!!


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 12, 2007)

Hoshigaki said:


> *That one is pretty self-explanatory *[/COLOR]



He's not running....he's...he's....


*GOING SUPER SAIYA-JIN!*


----------



## adam5aby (Jul 15, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> HULK... I mean... LEE SMASH!!!




No more need for those scratchy woolen headbands

Introducing the NEW AND IMPROVED forehead protector: LEE's HAIR GREASE!


----------



## Catterix (Jul 15, 2007)

adam5aby said:


> No more need for those scratchy woolen cloth to hold up your VILLAGE PLATE.
> 
> Introducing the NEW AND IMPROVED forehead protector: LEE HAIR GREASE!



wtf........


----------



## Even (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ditto.....


----------



## pancake (Jul 15, 2007)

^ I think he means that the headband is colored black instead of red.


----------



## Even (Jul 15, 2007)

you sure it's not just his hair covering the headband?? That's what it looks like to me...


----------



## adam5aby (Jul 16, 2007)

Even said:


> you sure it's not just his hair covering the headband?? That's what it looks like to me...



his hair is covering the band but not the plate? what is wrong with you people


----------



## Catterix (Jul 16, 2007)

adam5aby said:


> his hair is covering the band but not the plate? what is wrong with you people



I don't know what kind of weird hair you've come in contact with, but Lee has a *parting*. Every time he's put on his headband, the metal plate has always been visible between the curtains of his hair. Either he (like Naruto) puts the metal part of the plate *over* the front of his hair, or his hair magically jumps out of the way. Anyway, its always been like that, even in ep 23 of Naruto.

But even then... what on earth does that have to do with hair grease?!


----------



## adam5aby (Jul 16, 2007)

Catterix said:


> I don't know what kind of weird hair you've come in contact with, but Lee has a *parting*. Every time he's put on his headband, the metal plate has always been visible between the curtains of his hair. Either he (like Naruto) puts the metal part of the plate *over* the front of his hair, or his hair magically jumps out of the way. Anyway, its always been like that, even in ep 23 of Naruto.
> 
> But even then... what on earth does that have to do with hair grease?!



dear god man, it's freakin the "Funnily/Poorly drawn Naruto Shippuden Thread" not a serious discussion. 

PLUS, lee does NOT have a part in his current look (he did when he just became a genin, without the gai green suit), he has a BOWL CUT. Anyways, there's no trace of the RED HEAD BAND in that picture even though you should still be able to see the outline of it around the metal plate!


freakin killed it dude


----------



## Catterix (Jul 16, 2007)

Who's being serious? :S

Are we not allowed to question unfunny/illogical jokes now?

I guess that explains why Less Than Perfect is still around...


Anyway, watch episode 18 at 11:38 and watch Lee put his band on. It isn't the case of a parting, but merely a case of my second option. Lee puts the headband over his front line of hair, but under the sides of his Bowl cut, creating exactly the same look as you see in the pic quoted here.

There is something wrong with that pic, and that's that Lee looks pretty stilted and retarded. But it isn't the headband.

And I killed nuffin!  A joke must be alive to be killed, I just tore it apart until it just wasn't fun anymore


----------



## Even (Jul 16, 2007)

Catterix, you party-pooper


----------



## Gamble (Jul 16, 2007)

Probably the most boring page I've read on this topic.


----------



## Even (Jul 16, 2007)

blame it on the increasing quality of Shippuuden No badly/funnily drawn scene's = boring pages...


----------



## xoxDAGGERxox (Jul 16, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh yeah lol, also shika's eyes, one's looking at naru and one's looking down haha xD



xD i just noticed that..


----------



## Catterix (Jul 17, 2007)

Lazt said:


> Probably the most boring page I've read on this topic.







			
				Even  said:
			
		

> blame it on the increasing quality of Shippuuden No badly/funnily drawn scene's = boring pages...



And Party-poopers who don't let people make incorrect judgements!  

:amazed


----------



## Even (Jul 17, 2007)

^^correct
Catterix, you're the reason this page sucks


----------



## Lock Ree (Jul 18, 2007)

Even said:


> ^^correct
> Catterix, you're the reason this page sucks


I disagree.


----------



## Even (Jul 18, 2007)

to the a$$hole who negged me:
So what if I like Shippuuden?? We live in a free world you know (maybe you don't, but I do...), where one can mean whatever he wants to. Just because you disagree, it doesn't mean that you can dictate what others shall mean. If ya don't like the show, then TOO FUCKING BAD FOR YOU!!! And please, next time, leave your name, if you dare....


----------



## vifd?c?s (Jul 19, 2007)

Sakura sex Changed LOL


----------



## shino52 (Jul 19, 2007)

well that is kinda bad :/


----------



## littlegal100 (Jul 19, 2007)

bloody hell :amazed


----------



## Denizen (Jul 19, 2007)

Most of these don't count, but what the hell



Ah, I found Sasuke!



You stand a ghost of a chance against Sasori



lolwut



"LINK MAH BOI, this peace is what all men strive for!"



Chiyo can float



mmm, quite.



_ _ _ _ _

This was actually a very good episode, so I can't find any REALLY badly drawn scenes


----------



## Even (Jul 19, 2007)

yay for better quality


----------



## Tayuya (Jul 19, 2007)

Lol, this episode is going to be raped by this thread.

 MORE MORE!


----------



## Shodai (Jul 19, 2007)

How do you take screenshots? It wont work with windows media player =[


----------



## yuhun (Jul 19, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> How do you take screenshots? It wont work with windows media player =[



Use VLC media player, you can change it so that it'll automatically save as jpeg image.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 19, 2007)

Is it just me, or do she look weird?


----------



## myoldNFaccount (Jul 19, 2007)

I think it's just you. She looks fine.


----------



## yuhun (Jul 19, 2007)

Think thats weired? Take a glance at these monsters

Wow look at his mouth...Sure is a result of being too pissed off.


Dunno what it is, it just looks stupid.


Edit: And the most retarded one yet!


EDIT 2: One more to laugh at!


----------



## yuhun (Jul 19, 2007)

Sorry for the double post but THIS one is got to be my favorite


----------



## Denizen (Jul 19, 2007)

^ Most of those are fine. Naruto is Kyuubified so he will look a bit weird, plus motion shots etc.

Some of them are quite funny though, especially the last one.


----------



## Moi_Baka_desu (Jul 19, 2007)

The first Kyuubi-Naruto screenshot reminds me al little bit of Viral from Gurren Lagann...I don?t really know why though. ?_?


----------



## Denizen (Jul 19, 2007)

Moi_Baka_desu said:


> The first Kyuubi-Naruto screenshot reminds me al little bit of Viral from Gurren Lagann...I don?t really know why though. ?_?



DAMN YOU KAMINA, GIVE ME MY DEAD FRIEND BACK, STOP WEARING HIM.


----------



## Loki (Jul 19, 2007)

emm...lol, I think those pics are normal


----------



## Shodai (Jul 19, 2007)

Most of those are fine.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 19, 2007)

_Not a very good week for crappy scenes._


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki X (Jul 19, 2007)

Honestly, they just need to be freakin' consistant with Naruto's Kyuubi mode. One moment he has red eyes and another he has blue eyes... like wtf?!!? Is it so hard to follow?? My gawd...


----------



## Catterix (Jul 19, 2007)

When?

He had red eyes the whole time.

However, its true that he seemed to leap between Red and Blue during eps 17&18. But that inconsistency can just be placed to the manga's difficulty to follow and in the plot, Naruto getting angry, then calm, then angry again lol.


----------



## Dilemma (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm surprised nobody found this one yet..

It was 1 scene where the camera turned 90 degrees around Sakura's head, it looked.. Quite frankly, abominable.


----------



## Edward (Jul 20, 2007)

Dilemma said:


> I'm surprised nobody found this one yet..
> 
> It was 1 scene where the camera turned 90 degrees around Sakura's head, it looked.. Quite frankly, abominable.



What part (minute & second) is it? I take "some" screenshots, but I didin't find it.


----------



## Dilemma (Jul 20, 2007)

19:34

I'd make a .gif out of it if I weren't so lazy.


----------



## Even (Jul 20, 2007)

damn, that NaruHina pic of yours creep me OUT!!!!


----------



## spudrow2005 (Jul 20, 2007)

Even said:


> damn, that NaruHina pic of yours creep me OUT!!!!


 thats what cosplay is for, to creep people out 


u do realize that when u freezeframe or super slow down a show u WILL GET SOME WEIRD LOOKING FACES i paused an episode of house his face was so messed up i almost fell out of the chair from laughing soo hard.


----------



## FrostXian (Jul 21, 2007)

Even said:


> damn, that NaruHina pic of yours creep me OUT!!!!



That's what happens when non-japanese cosplays.
DOOM.


----------



## SatoSky (Jul 21, 2007)

*Where is your god now!?*


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jul 21, 2007)

SatoSky said:


> *Where is your god now!?*



Lol that cracked me up


----------



## Even (Jul 22, 2007)

SatoSky said:


> *Where is your god now!?*




hahahahahaaa, that cracked me up big time!!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 22, 2007)

SatoSky said:


> *Where is your god now!?*



LOL JESUS!


----------



## The Question (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't think that's Jesus.


----------



## Fai (Jul 22, 2007)

SatoSky said:


> *Where is your god now!?*


ROFL! I just died seeing this. XDDDDDDD


----------



## Shodai (Jul 23, 2007)

SatoSky said:


> *Where is your god now!?*



*Holy Shit.*


----------



## reddik (Jul 23, 2007)

SatoSky said:


> *Where is your god now!?*



I lol'd hard.


----------



## Kubisa (Jul 23, 2007)

SatoSky said:


> *Where is your god now!?*



Generic approval of comedy SatoSky!


----------



## Seany (Jul 23, 2007)

SatoSky lmfao!


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Jul 23, 2007)

i found some funny pics look at kakashi's sharingan eye and his normal eye lol.


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Jul 23, 2007)

look at naruto's teeth


----------



## lodmad (Jul 23, 2007)

File -> Save Image... or Ctrl + i


----------



## Even (Jul 23, 2007)

ChidoriCurrent said:


> look at naruto's teeth



That my friend, is a repost, but pretty funny nonetheless btw, it's not badly drawn, since it's a in-motion picture, but, yeah, pretty funny


----------



## yuhun (Jul 23, 2007)

ChidoriCurrent said:


> look at naruto's teeth



HEY! I've already posted that!


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Jul 23, 2007)

yuhun said:


> HEY! I've already posted that!



lol my bad i didn't see it


----------



## FrostXian (Jul 24, 2007)

yuhun said:


> HEY! I've already posted that!



Nice avvy, where did you find it?
You know, I would give it to you if you just told me you loved me that much, and then got on your knees and begged.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 24, 2007)

Even said:


> That my friend, is a repost, but pretty funny nonetheless btw, it's not badly drawn, since it's a in-motion picture, but, yeah, pretty funny



Yeah, funny thing here is, it's an in-motion cel, but a badly drawn one at that. The attempted effect was to make Naruto look stretched because he was moving so far the "camera" couldn't pick up on it, but was badly done.

Ah wells.


----------



## Edward (Jul 24, 2007)

ChidoriCurrent said:


> look at naruto's teeth



To me, looks very good, even for a in-motion pic


----------



## Catterix (Jul 24, 2007)

I guess. I'm undecided. Due to low frame count, the whole bit was bad. I guess, if there had been more, this would've been Ok. But because it was on screen much longer than it should've been, it ruined the effect.

But I certainly would not call it "very good". Watch Norio Matsumoto for very good, or any Production IG show.


----------



## Even (Jul 24, 2007)

It's also a very good way to show how pissed Naruto is


----------



## Catterix (Jul 24, 2007)

I turn spikey when I'm angry!!!


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 24, 2007)

this thread always makes me lol hard


----------



## Even (Jul 24, 2007)

Catterix said:


> I turn spikey when I'm angry!!!



:amazed just like Goku (and that guy in your avatar...)


----------



## Catterix (Jul 24, 2007)

And Naruto, judging by that pic.


----------



## Fai (Jul 24, 2007)

ChidoriCurrent said:


> look at naruto's teeth


Haha, wtf. xD


----------



## Hoshigaki (Jul 24, 2007)

KingXIII said:


> this thread always makes me lol hard


----------



## Even (Jul 25, 2007)

hahaha, awesome pic Hoshigaki


----------



## Octo-pie (Jul 26, 2007)

This thread needs some revivaliness! and some new pics ^_^

Naruto wants to be a puppeter


Sakura... you've been hanging around chouji a bit too long


is it just me or does her eyes and face look weird?


Chiyo weird hand


...


Deidara sure is happy


----------



## FrostXian (Jul 26, 2007)

Erm. Kakashi isn't even visible there, how is that weird?
That's a nicely drawn frame.


----------



## Octo-pie (Jul 26, 2007)

his legs seem weird


----------



## Even (Jul 26, 2007)

Kakashi's gained weight :amazed


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jul 26, 2007)

SatoSky said:


> *Where is your god now!?*



Lolz live action Chiyo FTW


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 26, 2007)

Could some snap pictures of scenes 17:11 and 17:26 in episode 21? I lol'd in class.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 26, 2007)

Yet again, but does Kankuro look weird?


lol Tenten


----------



## Edward (Jul 26, 2007)

Her eyes XD


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jul 27, 2007)

lol oh noez


----------



## FrostXian (Jul 27, 2007)

iBrows said:


> lol oh noez



You've activated my trap card!
OH NO!


----------



## Kiss (Jul 27, 2007)

Hunted by sister said:


> Yet again, but does Kankuro look weird?
> 
> 
> lol Tenten



lol Kankuro looks like a clown there and Tenten looks like she's about to giving birth or sth.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 27, 2007)

This picture is oh so wrong.


----------



## Squee717 (Jul 27, 2007)

Whoa WTF?!


----------



## Even (Jul 27, 2007)

Studio Pierrot are pervs


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jul 27, 2007)

ghstwrld said:


> This picture is oh so wrong.



Her boots and legs look retarded.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 27, 2007)

iBrows said:


> Her boots and legs look retarded.



They were trying to play with the perspective and failed spectacularly.  


Also, lol at the quote in your sig.  That's the product of being in summer school for 5 hours a day, 5 days a week.


----------



## Katarr (Jul 27, 2007)

ghstwrld said:


> This picture is oh so wrong.



Sakura: "Me giant, you fooood."


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jul 27, 2007)

ghstwrld said:


> They were trying to play with the perspective and failed spectacularly.
> 
> 
> Also, lol at the quote in your sig.  That's the product of being in summer school for 5 hours a day, 5 days a week.



 

Yeah, I had to put it in because it's loltastic. 

Summer school? Poor j00.


----------



## chauronity (Jul 27, 2007)

Mangekyou1337 said:


> his legs seem weird



No they doesnt. It's just the angle and the perspective.


----------



## yuhun (Jul 27, 2007)

'I'M...MELTING!!!'


----------



## Even (Jul 27, 2007)

hahahahahaha

That's so damn funny


----------



## Edward (Jul 27, 2007)

yuhun said:


> 'I'M...MELTING!!!'



Look at the next frame XD


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 27, 2007)

Those pictures won this thread 

:rofl


----------



## Even (Jul 27, 2007)

hahahahaha

That's so damn great best frames EVER!!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 27, 2007)

Edward said:


> Look at the next frame XD



lol you can't not lol at that


----------



## westway50 (Jul 27, 2007)

omg this is at 7:46

they didnt even bother to finish the other half of his body


----------



## Catterix (Jul 28, 2007)

It must've been at the end of the frame. The last frame of that shot. Maybe they had planned for him to be exiting the "screen" by that point.

Wow. 

Poor Neji, he got choppied in halfied.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 28, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Poor Neji, he got choppied in halfied.



Bah, it was Fake-kun lol
That Naruto beats whole system


----------



## Even (Jul 28, 2007)

Neji got cut in half...


----------



## Hyperactivity (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm not sure why people are complaining about single frames in the episodes, you would only see these if you was watching at 2 frames per second -.- only idiots do that. 

If it looks good at normal speed then it isnt ''Poorly drawn Naruto Shippuden scenes''.

Either way its insulting the people drawing the scenes because they know what they are doing and people criticize their work when they probably have no idea.


----------



## Takekura (Jul 28, 2007)

>



Those images...
*SCARED ME......*


----------



## Fonster Mox (Jul 28, 2007)

Hyperactivity said:


> I'm not sure why people are complaining about single frames in the episodes, you would only see these if you was watching at 2 frames per second -.- only idiots do that.
> 
> If it looks good at normal speed then it isnt ''Poorly drawn Naruto Shippuden scenes''.


That's not the whole thread title though. It still falls under "funny".


----------



## Even (Jul 28, 2007)

^^true, true
those are funny as hell


----------



## Jaxxdude (Jul 28, 2007)

I've never seen Sasori look so..... happy haha


----------



## Even (Jul 28, 2007)

Sasori headbanging


----------



## Felt (Jul 28, 2007)

Latest episode had alot of poorly done scenes


----------



## Fonster Mox (Jul 28, 2007)

Hinata_ said:


> Latest episode had alot of poorly done scenes


You think so? I thought the latest was pretty decent... especially if you compare it to some of the real letdowns this season... *cough*episode 16*cough*


----------



## Edward (Jul 28, 2007)

Hinata_ said:


> Latest episode had alot of poorly done scenes



Not really, these are just in-motion pics ^^

In-motion pics >>> poorly pics


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 28, 2007)

Nah the ep was drawn well. And we do not utter ep 16 here. It was drawn by the devil!!


----------



## Castitas Lilium (Jul 29, 2007)

I also thought the new episode was done really well. Especially Sakura.

Sasori didn't look bad either.


----------



## Catterix (Jul 29, 2007)

Hyperactivity said:


> I'm not sure why people are complaining about single frames in the episodes, you would only see these if you was watching at 2 frames per second -.- only idiots do that.
> 
> If it looks good at normal speed then it isnt ''Poorly drawn Naruto Shippuden scenes''.
> 
> Either way its insulting the people drawing the scenes because they know what they are doing and people criticize their work when they probably have no idea.



No one is complaining.

And it isn't called "Poorly drawn Naruto Shippuden scenes", it's called "Funnily/Poorly drawn Naruto Shippuden scenes", therefore including shots that we just think look humorous, regardless of whether they're well drawn or not.

And whilst criticising may be insulting to some artists, most of what we're doing is looking at shots that are geniunely funny-looking and enjoying them. And largely, the criticism falls on shots that *are* badly drawn, and the criticiser does no know more than the artist. But the main argument there being: It doesn't matter.

Don't be so serious


----------



## Even (Jul 29, 2007)

Gai looks funny


----------



## Deviate (Jul 29, 2007)

Naruto looks scary as fuck in that picture. Poor Neji though...


----------



## Apollo_alice (Jul 29, 2007)

Even said:


> Gai looks funny



He looks like he jumped out of the water like an animal in a seaworld show. He just needs a mermaid tail now.


----------



## Squee717 (Jul 29, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> I've never seen Sasori look so..... happy haha



Sheesh. I figured that part would have some weird looking scenes.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 29, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Nah the ep was drawn well. And we do not utter ep 16 here. It was drawn by the devil!!



Yes,the episode 16 surely was drawn by the devil,oh crap  xD


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 29, 2007)

lol these own


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Jul 29, 2007)

lol those images are hillarious.


----------



## natwel (Jul 30, 2007)

My god these pages take far too long to load, even when i'm on broadband. It's getting annoying


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jul 30, 2007)

im missing screen caps from all episodes up to date

sasori made me lol though


----------



## adam5aby (Jul 30, 2007)

Apollo_alice said:


> He looks like he jumped out of the water like an animal in a seaworld show. He just needs a mermaid tail now.





gai looks like he's gonna give the zidan zidane headbutt of doom


----------



## Amekage (Aug 3, 2007)

okay, let's see here...


i dunno, just looks odd.


his cheek


i don't wanna be a chicken, i don't wanna be a duck...


WTF!?


----------



## Ame-Kun (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## yuhun (Aug 6, 2007)

This is my final post in a while spo please enjoy. Bye!


----------



## Monna (Aug 6, 2007)

lol, "kind of cool" Naruto is back!


----------



## Even (Aug 6, 2007)

those are really funny


----------



## westway50 (Aug 6, 2007)

lol i love lazy eye naruto.

ive also notice how gai's face is like collapsible. i mean u think he would have broken his nose or something


----------



## Nekki (Aug 6, 2007)

lol it's not the first time it happens

Remember sarutobi and sasuke


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 7, 2007)

juuuuuust for laughs 8)

lets see how weird that neji scene looked xD




sasuke's weird spacky arm


oooh, kinky! xD


----------



## narutothealc (Aug 8, 2007)

tooooooooooooooo funnnnnnnnnyyyyyyyy


----------



## TobiasFunke (Aug 9, 2007)

while i don't think the animation has been terrible (mediocre at times, perhaps)  I've been feeling like the whole team Gai vs. team Gai fight has been a bit of an after thought with kind of a tacked on feel.  I appreciate these screencaps because now I know I'm not just losing my mind, it really has been bad.


----------



## Hio (Aug 9, 2007)

FTW, LOL xD


----------



## Jaxxdude (Aug 9, 2007)

These made me laugh alot haha..... it brings back memories 
Nice find yuhun.


----------



## Waluigi (Aug 9, 2007)

^ LOL!! XD


----------



## Shodai (Aug 9, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> These made me laugh alot haha..... it brings back memories
> Nice find yuhun.



HOLY SHIT I FUCKING LOLD

EPIC


----------



## yoshara (Aug 9, 2007)

I decided to stop lurking just to post these...




P.S. If I am supposed to spoiler tag RAW shots let me know so I can.


----------



## Demitrix (Aug 9, 2007)

Ive never seen kakashi make an expression like that.


----------



## Shodai (Aug 9, 2007)

He looks good there


----------



## Even (Aug 9, 2007)

Kakashi looks fine.....


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 9, 2007)

Even said:


> Kakashi looks fine.....


He couldn't stuff his finger in his ear, if he'll try


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 9, 2007)

yoshara said:


> I decided to stop lurking just to post these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's wrong with this one?


----------



## Even (Aug 9, 2007)

look at the size of Sakura's hair....


----------



## Carly (Aug 9, 2007)

she let her hair grow, but still they drew her face wrong anyways.


----------



## Jaxxdude (Aug 9, 2007)

Chiyo kinda reminds me of a creepy stalker in this frame.


----------



## Mintaka (Aug 9, 2007)

She look like a cross between a zombie and a rapist/stalker....and sakura seems putoff by it.


----------



## Seany (Aug 10, 2007)

:rofl @ the Gai ones


----------



## Beelzejow (Aug 10, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Chiyo kinda reminds me of a creepy stalker in this frame.



_Sakura looks like she's bending over so Chiyo can... Yeah... That picture wins. _


----------



## Takekura (Aug 10, 2007)

*Chiyo: Sakura... I will get you now...*


----------



## akaasher (Aug 10, 2007)

i feel kakashi has been totally ruined by this poorly drawn scene.
i mean what the hell is up with his eye?!


shippuuden has failed
the new opening is the same music as the previous.

and the fighting is repetative and looks shite OMG do you see gai.

what posture is that? if it was part 1 gai would've looked cool.
totaly ruined neji, totaly ruined lee (watchin lee fight was spectacular)
shippudden has failed to maintain that magic, their moves used to be so snappy and creative. 

and what's up with the new slow dragonball z dashing they never used to do that shit. i am pissed.
and deidara voice is too serious and deep.
i get so pissed watching this, i'm just sticking to part1 and the manga.


----------



## Milo- (Aug 10, 2007)

Sad thing is, even the shittiest Pre-time skip Naruto Scenes (Not counting the special cases, like, Sasuke Vs Gaara which had particularly horrible art), looks much better than the average Shippuden scenes. I mean, Punched face Gai looks completely out of proportions,  it makes him look as if he spawned from some old american cartoon. Punched face Sasuke, while completely exaggerated, has "normal" proportions, and actually looks cool in motion.

Lazy eye Naruto tends to have so much diverse problems, the lazy eye is what worries me the least.


----------



## raxor (Aug 10, 2007)

akaasher said:


> i feel kakashi has been totally ruined by this poorly drawn scene.
> i mean what the hell is up with his eye?!
> 
> 
> ...



That would be the sun hitting Kakashis eye, it's you that fail.



yoshara said:


> I decided to stop lurking just to post these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tsunade looks like a miget in that frame.


----------



## akaasher (Aug 10, 2007)

raxor said:


> That would be the sun hitting Kakashis eye, it's you that fail.



F'ing look how big his eye is!!!!

it looks like disney!!!


re: the new opening
offcoarse i know its the 4th movie, but couldn't they atleast change the music?


----------



## Shodai (Aug 10, 2007)

Bunch of haters, you be. The only thing wrong with the latest episode was the utterly horrible team gai scenes


----------



## Hyperactivity (Aug 10, 2007)

this weeks episode was bad...


wide charming forehead, sasuke?


----------



## Shodai (Aug 10, 2007)

That's one HELL of a forehead


----------



## Dracofury90 (Aug 10, 2007)

LMAO!!!  I guess she lives up to her name as forehead girl...


----------



## akaasher (Aug 10, 2007)

strange that, when she has short hair it doesn't look as massive.


----------



## chibbselect (Aug 10, 2007)

YES. It's the long-awaited return of Afro-GaiX2!


----------



## Even (Aug 10, 2007)

enter the matrix


----------



## Franklin Stein (Aug 11, 2007)

lol nice finds


----------



## Octo-pie (Aug 11, 2007)

hows come in the weird afro gai one, their feet look like they are standing on ground but yet are in air O_o?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 11, 2007)

they also look fat and ripped outta a SNES game.


----------



## yuhun (Aug 11, 2007)

hehe!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 11, 2007)

The scenes involving Gai fighting his clone were absolutely laughable.


----------



## Hyperactivity (Aug 11, 2007)

yuhun said:


> hehe!



im ashamed to say this...but he looks like my dad -.-


----------



## Denizen (Aug 11, 2007)

Hyperactivity said:


> im ashamed to say this...but he looks like my dad -.-



Your Dad being like Gai is awesome.

Just...not when he looks like that.


----------



## Juugo (Aug 11, 2007)

Hyperactivity said:


> im ashamed to say this...but he looks like my dad -.-



i wish my dad would look like Gai too!


----------



## shuraii (Aug 11, 2007)

lol is that (spoiler tagged for all u non manga readers) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Suigetsu


----------



## Edward (Aug 11, 2007)

^ My god... What they done with you, Sakura... u.u


----------



## Shodai (Aug 11, 2007)

Holy shit, what has the anime team done?! What monstrosities!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## Shodai (Aug 11, 2007)

Artanis said:


>



Nothing especially poor about that..... well maybe not once you've looked at the last 2 pages.


----------



## Goom (Aug 11, 2007)

That whole guy and lee scene was retarded.  It was like watching ballet or something.  Guy just jumped rock from rock.  And lee was having a dual duet scene with his clone.  You know he was having fun swinging his legs like one -_-.


----------



## Hyperactivity (Aug 11, 2007)

shuraii said:


> lol is that (spoiler tagged for all u non manga readers)
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



lol its another gained some weight pictures


----------



## Vanity (Aug 11, 2007)

shuraii said:


> lol is that (spoiler tagged for all u non manga readers)
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



She looks like a man. o_o


----------



## Moonraker_One (Aug 11, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Chiyo kinda reminds me of a creepy stalker in this frame.


----------



## westway50 (Aug 11, 2007)

lol omg, doesnt he know that she is too young for him!!


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 12, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> These made me laugh alot haha..... it brings back memories
> Nice find yuhun.


 
was that naruto picture really from an episode? if so which one was it?


----------



## pinkbabii (Aug 12, 2007)

some of these are soo f'd up man..


----------



## never- (Aug 12, 2007)

I decided tenten needed to try something new


----------



## Shodai (Aug 12, 2007)

never- said:


> I decided tenten needed to try something new



ROFL

_______________________________________


----------



## Takekura (Aug 12, 2007)

Yummy...
*TenTen-made Hotdog Roll!!!*
ZOMG... I WANT ONE!!!!!


----------



## Even (Aug 12, 2007)

hahahahaaa, these are so funny


----------



## fghj (Aug 12, 2007)

This is beyond bad


----------



## Cindy (Aug 13, 2007)

Maito Gai: LORD OF THE DANCE. <33


----------



## RaZzy (Aug 13, 2007)

never- said:


> I decided tenten needed to try something new



Damn this picture.. i want a hotdog!


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 13, 2007)

I can't quote all the awesome pictures of the Sasori/Clone fight that have been posted so far here.


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 13, 2007)

never- said:


> I decided tenten needed to try something new



She must be yelling "RED HOTS! GET YOUR RED HOTS! ONLY 15 CENTS!" She'd do amazingly well selling hot dogs at a ballpark.


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 13, 2007)

This instantly reminded me of NSync...Oh shi-


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 13, 2007)

_"I did not have sexual relations with that teen gi....I mean woman."_


----------



## Even (Aug 13, 2007)

nonono, it's "I did not have sexual relations with that Japanese cartoon character"


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 13, 2007)

Even said:


> nonono, it's "I did not have sexual relations with that Japanese cartoon character"



Actually, it's more like:

_"I did not have sexual relations with that Japanese cartoon teenage girl character."_


----------



## Even (Aug 13, 2007)

^^true, true


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 13, 2007)

here some more 83

naruto's macaroni hair! woot!
its all so chunky and disgusting, mmm, i swear he has spiky hair...


screen cap taken from the "how to draw manga" books
lesson 1: drawing manga eyes like western _wanna be_'s people 8)


last, just some gai crap.


----------



## txsfld (Aug 13, 2007)

cant remember what episode it was but i swear to god sakura had camel toe when she punched the ground to get kakashi out in shipuuden


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 13, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> last, just some gai crap.



I hope to God everyone else notices the splotchy left eye the Gai dodging the other Gai has...


----------



## pancake (Aug 13, 2007)

This board is amazing.  

Last week was a good week for badly drawn scenes, SRSLY. I'm sure everybody noticed that.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2007)

Especially that Sakura shit.


----------



## Kiss (Aug 13, 2007)

lol Kakashi's eye looks like the eye of Mickey Mouse who's right about to cry


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Aug 13, 2007)

Even said:


> Sasori headbanging


----------



## Aquila (Aug 13, 2007)

Those Gai fight scenes were crap. Srsly. I guess those animators aren't getting whipped hard enough...


----------



## hara_karikitty (Aug 13, 2007)

Chiyo Grope No Jutsu.

"I wanna be on you."

Anchorman is lulz.


----------



## Even (Aug 13, 2007)

headbang no jutsu


----------



## Arcaneangel (Aug 13, 2007)

Wait...


Is it just me, or does the real Gai look constipated in this pic? I mean the way he's standing, cause noone stands like that unless they can't drop the deuce, aslo, that is *NOT* the happy face, I'm worn that face before. We have to start a fund to get Gai some X-Lax...

Also, I thing the fake Gai is trying to cop a feel (the hand near the lil green beast of R-Gai isn't his)

I pay *way* too much attention....


----------



## Shodai (Aug 14, 2007)

GAI BLASTOFF NO JUTSU


----------



## Shodai (Aug 14, 2007)

Dedge said:


> i dont like the anime as much as the manga in fact i barly like the anime i wont until a decent fight comes



Thanks for sharing this with us. It added so much to the "Funnily/Poorly drawn Naruto Shippuden scenes". Also, I think you should brush up on your english a bit


----------



## Even (Aug 14, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> GAI BLASTOFF NO JUTSU



hahahaaa That one seriously made my day! Too damn genious :rofl


----------



## YoYo (Aug 14, 2007)

Dedge said:


> I for one do not really like the anime [as much as the manga] for many a reason. In fact I will be frank, I barely like the anime at all! I almost certainly will not, at least until a decent fight comes along and changes my perspective of Naruto: Shippuden.



This post could have been made in basically any other thread in ths section...apart from this one.

Just to make my post useful i will post a picture.


----------



## Arcaneangel (Aug 14, 2007)

I didn't know Japan had a space program....


----------



## dora ♥ (Aug 14, 2007)

Hyperactivity said:


> this weeks episode was bad...
> 
> 
> wide charming forehead, sasuke?



I know she was supposed to have a big forehead, but daayyuum girl.  Poor Sakura.



yuhun said:


> hehe!



ROFL!! xD


Again, poor Sakura. ;-; Why is the anime team doing this to you?


LMAO! xD


----------



## Popsicle (Aug 14, 2007)

LMAO @ _dora ♥_'s post


----------



## Even (Aug 14, 2007)

Gai reminds me of Jackie Chan....


----------



## Hio (Aug 14, 2007)

Haha lol


----------



## Arcaneangel (Aug 14, 2007)

Hehe, all this needs is the caption of "Get back in the trailer, theres a tornader coming!" (tornader=tornado.) If only I knew what font DB uses for their subs...


----------



## Shodai (Aug 14, 2007)

Arcaneangel said:


> I didn't know Japan had a space program....



It does. Gai accidently made it when he had to the moon and back 5 times when he lost in a duel to kakashi. Of course Gai had to get to the moon and ran so fast he broke the escape velocity and grabbed a space helmet and blasted off into space.


----------



## Arcaneangel (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh, you keep that up, and I'm getting a picture pgf the moon, and getting my photoshoping hand ready....


----------



## Shodai (Aug 14, 2007)

Gai is now an elite astronaut


----------



## Shodai (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry for double post. Don't ask me why i did this.


----------



## Milo- (Aug 14, 2007)

^^^^ Hahahahaha lmao, very nice.


----------



## Even (Aug 14, 2007)

hahaha, that one's awesome


----------



## OmegaTrooper (Aug 14, 2007)

this thread is blessed by all the NF gods and goddesses


----------



## dora ♥ (Aug 14, 2007)

Too rich. xD


----------



## Popsicle (Aug 14, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Sorry for double post. Don't ask me why i did this.



Priceless


----------



## Arcaneangel (Aug 14, 2007)

From what I can read in that article, Gai is from Newark, New Jersey. He aslo is a Concord pilot for United Airlines...

Also, something about firefighters, those "reading blurred newspapers" lessons really paid off.

(I'm serious, I can read that perfectly, it's creeping me out...)


----------



## Even (Aug 14, 2007)

you can read that?? I can only read parts of it, and I have excellent eyesight...


----------



## Dracofury90 (Aug 14, 2007)

LOL that's awesome reps for you!


----------



## shadow__nin (Aug 14, 2007)

shuraii said:


> lol is that (spoiler tagged for all u non manga readers)
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I must agree with the spoiler.
She looks like one that guy from the Beetlejuice movie, Shrunken head.


----------



## YoYo (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm surprised no-ones made a 'naruto-in-space' fanclub yet.


----------



## Mintaka (Aug 14, 2007)

Continued on page A14!?


HOLY SHIT GAI WALKS ON FUCKING MOON!!!  (onion reference.)


----------



## Shodai (Aug 15, 2007)

YoYo said:


> I'm surprised no-ones made a 'naruto-in-space' fanclub yet.



Rofl



__________


----------



## Arcaneangel (Aug 15, 2007)

Even said:


> you can read that?? I can only read parts of it, and I have excellent eyesight...


Yeah, I missed a few words, but I get the gist of the articles...




Even said:


> Gai reminds me of Jackie Chan....


No he doesn't. Not at all.

Look:

See, Jackie uses two thumbs....


----------



## Na- (Aug 15, 2007)

Demitrix said:


> Ive never seen kakashi make an expression like that.



Noone noticed he's lacking his sharingan here? :x


----------



## SilverPink11 (Aug 15, 2007)

^Yeah, where's the sharingan?




Cyph3r said:


> Sorry for double post. Don't ask me why i did this.


Lol....  



shuraii said:


> lol is that (spoiler tagged for all u non manga readers)
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Omg! What have they done to Sakura? T_T


----------



## natwel (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow Sakura looks like a man there, she looks like she's being humped here.


----------



## Shounen Bat (Aug 15, 2007)

alright, my first contribution to the shippuden version of this thread. the first one is pretty self explanatory:

how YOU doin'?


the next one is a kind of before and after. the picture is from part of the overlap between episodes 22 and 23, so you see it twice. but, it's not the same...

Episode 22 version: nothing too bad here. chiyo is in front, so she's obviously gonna look larger than sakura.


Episode 23 version: damn, what a difference a switched layer makes! now, not only is chiyo a freakishly large old woman, she's once again plotting to have her way with sakura...


well, that's all i got for now. keep up the good work!

whoops, almost forgot one! this one caught my eye for just a split second when i first watched it, but it was worth the pausing to get it just right

Good, Sakura! You look kind of cool!


----------



## Needless2say (Aug 15, 2007)

shuraii said:


> lol is that (spoiler tagged for all u non manga readers)
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



dayum 

she looks like a man.


----------



## Even (Aug 15, 2007)

so that's what Kakashi meant when he told her not to eat so many soldier pills...


----------



## Bree (Aug 15, 2007)

Lol these pictures are so funny! Here's one I found while I was uploading the video to Windows Movie Maker...don't know if anyone posted it yet...



I think it looks funny...and her right arm's missing...


----------



## Pein (Aug 15, 2007)

^ lol temari looks like crap


----------



## dora ♥ (Aug 15, 2007)

Shounen Bat said:


> Good, Sakura! You look kind of cool!



Ohh...not again. What do they have against you, Saku-chan? 



SilverHairedGirl said:


> I think it looks funny...and her right arm's missing...



OH NO! THE ANIME TEAM HAS GOTTEN TO TEMARI! WE'VE GOTTA SAVE HER BEFORE SHE TURNS INTO ANOTHER SAKURA!! 

Hehe, I'm random.


----------



## Milo- (Aug 15, 2007)

LOL that scene must have been made on Flash.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 15, 2007)

SilverHairedGirl said:


> Lol these pictures are so funny! Here's one I found while I was uploading the video to Windows Movie Maker...don't know if anyone posted it yet...
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks funny...and her right arm's missing...



Good Lord...


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 15, 2007)

Headless Naruto...Bodyless Neji....Armless Temari...what next!?


----------



## Shodai (Aug 16, 2007)

SilverHairedGirl said:


> Lol these pictures are so funny! Here's one I found while I was uploading the video to Windows Movie Maker...don't know if anyone posted it yet...
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks funny...and her right arm's missing...



Holy SHIT....


----------



## yoshara (Aug 16, 2007)

SilverHairedGirl said:


> Lol these pictures are so funny! Here's one I found while I was uploading the video to Windows Movie Maker...don't know if anyone posted it yet...
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks funny...and her right arm's missing...



Just when you think the missing limb craze of the filler arc's ended with the filler arc's, this comes along to prove you wrong.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 16, 2007)

Lol


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 16, 2007)

Hatifnatten said:


> Lol



God this is terrible! I expected to ''flamethrower" scene to be animated nicely... it was sooooooo nice! And what did we get? Bah....

Kill it with fire!
LOL


----------



## Tayuya (Aug 16, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Headless Naruto...Bodyless Neji....Armless Temari...what next!?



Heartless Sasori.


----------



## Asuma (Aug 16, 2007)

Headless.. i predict someone else too..


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Aug 16, 2007)

i think we need a new thread

" Well drawn naruto shippuden scenes"

i think we'd get alot more rare images....seems like people are just taking random screen shots at any point and time for this thread..lol


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 16, 2007)

^ There was one, but it didn't stay long, since people aren't interested in making fun of great pics


----------



## Gamble (Aug 16, 2007)

Hatifnatten said:


> Lol




He's beautiful.


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 16, 2007)

Hatifnatten said:


> Lol



I didn't know Sasori was in that Megaman cartoon. He must've been Anonymus Robot #100


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 16, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> I didn't know Sasori was in that Megaman cartoon. He must've been Anonymus Robot #100


Damn, you're right, I knew this was familiar somehow


----------



## R_Zion (Aug 16, 2007)

Hatifnatten said:


> Damn, you're right, I knew this was familiar somehow




I was thinking he looked more like something from the Eighties. Inspector Gadget's Arch-nemisis or an Agent for Dr. Claw, perhaps?


----------



## butterbean doop (Aug 16, 2007)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> i think we need a new thread
> 
> " Well drawn naruto shippuden scenes"
> 
> i think we'd get alot more rare images....seems like people are just taking random screen shots at any point and time for this thread..lol


lol, yeah, that would be a lot smaller thread


----------



## Fu-Shy (Aug 16, 2007)

Holy shit,what happend to Sasori?XD
(lol,the Gyoku ring is purple...:3)




			
				Asuma said:
			
		

> Headless.. i predict someone else too..


XD
Baka....


----------



## Oni (Aug 16, 2007)

Fu-Shy said:


> (lol,the Gyoku ring is purple...:3)



That ring has been blue, green and purple already :s Must be one of those emo-rings


----------



## Squee717 (Aug 16, 2007)

Sasori! Oh god,why!?

*sob*


----------



## DeepCut (Aug 16, 2007)

Okay, who was the *peephole* that thought it'd be funny to draw garras head where Sasori's should be! 

*someones getting fired!*


----------



## geG (Aug 16, 2007)

Dammit I was about to post that one


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Aug 16, 2007)

Lol at that image XD


----------



## Even (Aug 16, 2007)

:rofl awesome


----------



## Wiser Guy (Aug 16, 2007)

EDIT: They really screwed up on Sasori's arms in this scene...'Cept maybe the first, but damn he looks funny. No wonder he travels around in Hiruko...


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 16, 2007)

poor Sasori! What have they done to him! 0.o


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 16, 2007)

Those are motion pictures lol XD


----------



## Even (Aug 16, 2007)

That scene actually looked pretty good...


----------



## Deviate (Aug 16, 2007)

I think the animators got really lazy when the animated Sasori's real body.


----------



## rasengan3oo4 (Aug 16, 2007)

wow this poor ass drawing is whack


----------



## Edward (Aug 16, 2007)

Bombs are really dangerous


----------



## Even (Aug 16, 2007)

Kakashi went blurry


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Aug 16, 2007)

Edward said:


> Bombs are really dangerous



Oh God 

And poor sasori  he was so hawt, too


----------



## Even (Aug 16, 2007)

the episode is just fine... those are just in-motion pictures....


----------



## rushi_chan (Aug 16, 2007)

yuhun said:


> This is my final post in a while spo please enjoy. Bye!



^This one is so funny! It looks like someone hit Naruto with something, and he got knocked out. 

Naruto: Huh? What? Huh...what hit me?

LOL! This thread is funny! I will come here a lot more.


----------



## yoshara (Aug 16, 2007)

Wiser Guy said:


> EDIT: They really screwed up on Sasori's arms in this scene...'Cept maybe the first, but damn he looks funny. No wonder he travels around in Hiruko...



Gomu gomu no Sasori?


----------



## Aquila (Aug 17, 2007)

What the hell did they do to Sasori in this episode?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 17, 2007)

People should just take out the poorly part of the title to this thread, seeing as there hasn't been a poorly drawn Shippuuden scene since the ones posted within the first ten pages..


----------



## Seany (Aug 17, 2007)

^


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 17, 2007)

not poor but something's missing xD
sasori's right arm is still human 8O


----------



## Dracofury90 (Aug 17, 2007)

^ Heh good eye.

LOL at rape time


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 17, 2007)

sasori looked better in the manga


----------



## raxor (Aug 17, 2007)

KingXIII said:


> People should just take out the poorly part of the title to this thread, seeing as there hasn't been a poorly drawn Shippuuden scene since the ones posted within the first ten pages..



You must be kidding.


----------



## Kiwi Blush (Aug 17, 2007)

OMFG, they only drew Sasori well when he's motionless...like in the episode when Sasori revealed his face!


----------



## Shodai (Aug 17, 2007)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT ROFL

He abuses her doesnt he! 

PRO WIFE BEATING:


----------



## Moonraker_One (Aug 17, 2007)

Wiser Guy said:


> EDIT: They really screwed up on Sasori's arms in this scene...'Cept maybe the first, but damn he looks funny. No wonder he travels around in Hiruko...


----------



## Shodai (Aug 17, 2007)

Is it me or does he now look like the ...........



Michelin Man?


----------



## Asuma (Aug 17, 2007)

^ LOL! That's awesome!


----------



## Moonraker_One (Aug 17, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> PRO WIFE BEATING:


----------



## Shodai (Aug 17, 2007)

YES!


----------



## Edward (Aug 17, 2007)

Uzumaki Naruto >>>> Chuck Norris XD


Ps: Who is Chuck Norris? o.o XDDD


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 17, 2007)

never....chuck norris = god in training


----------



## Even (Aug 17, 2007)

Naruto even pwns Chuck Norris


----------



## natwel (Aug 17, 2007)

I saw episode 11, it was as late as the konoha ninja arriving at the hospital, I couldn't beleive it, it's been 14 episodes and we're only up to fighting sasori. They're dragging it out for AGES!! i'd rather have the series short and better.

I read the fight in the manga all the way to the end, and I have to say it didn't take long, but the fight in the anime show sure is. 

I also have to ask another thing. When I try to paste screen shots from creative music player or windows movie maker. The picture doesn't paste right, and it stays on it's location to where it is on the screen, so when I move the canvas the picture from the movie doesn't move on it. and when I save it it just turns black. 

Does anyone how to to save a frame from the movie properly as a still image. I know frame grab can be used but that's only with advanced video editing software like combustion or pinnacle studio. 

any advice would be great!


----------



## Ame-Kun (Aug 17, 2007)

This had to be done... It just had to...


----------



## Even (Aug 17, 2007)

^^hahahahahaha, that is too friggin awesome:rofl


----------



## Itachi Uchiha #1 (Aug 17, 2007)

that is so funny lol


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 17, 2007)

lmao wen i saw that in the ending, i thought he looked really camp xD
fangirl service x_D


----------



## DarkDemonNinja (Aug 17, 2007)

Ame-Kun said:


> This had to be done... It just had to...



ROFLMFAO That made my day.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 17, 2007)

Not badly drawn, just funny. Deidara's reaction when he found out Kakashi was still alive was priceless


----------



## westway50 (Aug 18, 2007)

mmuuuhhaaaa naruto has become evil and is kidnapping little girls


----------



## SENTINEL (Aug 18, 2007)

LOL...wow.


----------



## Sagara (Aug 18, 2007)

natwel said:


> I saw episode 11, it was as late as the konoha ninja arriving at the hospital, I couldn't beleive it, it's been 14 episodes and we're only up to fighting sasori. They're dragging it out for AGES!! i'd rather have the series short and better.
> 
> I read the fight in the manga all the way to the end, and I have to say it didn't take long, but the fight in the anime show sure is.
> 
> ...



Once u take the ss, paste it in paint, instead of saving it as Bmp, save it as jpg. That should do the trick.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 18, 2007)

crims0nblad3 said:


> Once u take the ss, paste it in paint, instead of saving it as Bmp, save it as jpg. That should do the trick.



Too bad, goddamn VLC doesn`t want to work with RMVB files. I always download only RMVBs.... yeah i got ALL required codecs


----------



## Oni (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok, big boobs add to Sakura's sex appeal, so how about long legs? Or wait, make that leg...


----------



## hara_karikitty (Aug 18, 2007)

I've actually missed about 3 episodes of shippuuden, and this is making me want to watch it less and less. 

Sasori looks like a cheesy 80's anime character... Oh god, it hurts to look xD


----------



## natwel (Aug 18, 2007)

But so then does the characters from blue dragon, it's a GT cutout


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Aug 18, 2007)

Ame-Kun said:


> This had to be done... It just had to...



Lol good one


----------



## Squee717 (Aug 18, 2007)

^ He looks cute there...and slightly odd. o.O


----------



## Shodai (Aug 18, 2007)

He looks so feminine.... if he walked into Konoha like that i think every female in the nearest 50mile radius would instant smex him up.


----------



## Ame-Kun (Aug 18, 2007)

Well, we now know that if Naruto fails at becoming Hokage, he has a bright future in shampoo commercials.


----------



## Even (Aug 18, 2007)

kind of a letdown though


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 19, 2007)

Shippuden Episode 3....
Green Byakugan o_O

That thing in her eye isn`t pupil, but crappy quality on dailymotion (in my rmvb file on hdd her eye is total byakugan)


----------



## natwel (Aug 19, 2007)

What the hell is your Avatar Hunted_by_sister.

Are you calling Sasuke a chicken?


----------



## Jeroenz (Aug 19, 2007)

Haha lol at herbal hairy naruto


----------



## FrostXian (Aug 19, 2007)

Hunted by sister said:


> Shippuden Episode 3....
> Green Byakugan o_O
> 
> That thing in her eye isn`t pupil, but crappy quality on dailymotion (in my rmvb file on hdd her eye is total byakugan)



That's the GENJUTSU'D effect on her eyes.


----------



## Squee717 (Aug 19, 2007)

natwel said:


> What the hell is your Avatar Hunted_by_sister.
> 
> Are you calling Sasuke a chicken?



Making fun of Sasuke's duck-butt hair. lol


----------



## Edward (Aug 19, 2007)

Sakura has a Doujutsu!!! 
(And her eyes aways hypnotize me  )


----------



## Shodai (Aug 19, 2007)

Squee717 said:


> Making fun of Sasuke's duck-butt hair. lol


----------



## Marekso (Aug 19, 2007)

Haha.. that cracked me up! good one...!


----------



## Even (Aug 19, 2007)

hahaha, it looks like a bird landed on his head


----------



## vifd?c?s (Aug 19, 2007)

hehe nice shot  really good


----------



## Mintaka (Aug 19, 2007)

What better way to sell shampoo then to have the future hokage do it?


See kids thats really how konoha gets there money..  ADVERTISEMENTS!


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Aug 19, 2007)

Next week will have no bad scenes. I guarantee it.


----------



## ChibiSephirothsEndgame (Aug 20, 2007)

OMG alot of those were funny especially towards the end with the Gais on the Moon and "You look kinda cool Naruto" part 2 picture. I had to stop myself from laughing so hard at those.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 20, 2007)

Very little mistake in episode 25....
Deidera doesn`t have his mouth on hand! (In bonus)


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 20, 2007)

You can forgive them this part is not canon


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 20, 2007)

Artanis said:


> You can forgive them this part is not canon



But it`s still Shippuden scene ^^


----------



## Oni (Aug 20, 2007)

Heh, just noticed, there were about 200 pages in the Naruto thread for all the 200+ episodes, but Shippuuden already has nearly 100 for not even 30 episodes  That says alot


----------



## Moogle101 (Aug 20, 2007)

LOL, these captions are funny, never noticed most of em


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 20, 2007)

Oni said:


> Heh, just noticed, there were about 200 pages in the Naruto thread for all the 200+ episodes, but Shippuuden already has nearly 100 for not even 30 episodes  That says alot



Oh my god... this is going to be fuuuuun if Shippuden is gonna last 100+ episodes


----------



## Even (Aug 20, 2007)

this is a legendary thread in the making


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 20, 2007)

Even said:


> this is a legendary thread in the making



It`s already legendary *coughsakurawithboobscough* *coughgaibattlecough*


----------



## Even (Aug 20, 2007)

*couchyourerightcough*
Is there a flu around here or something???


----------



## asteriske (Aug 20, 2007)

Hah! how do you guys take screencaps?
Man,i love this thread!


----------



## Oni (Aug 20, 2007)

asteriske said:


> Hah! how do you guys take screencaps?
> Man,i love this thread!



That little arrow below caps lock together with PrtScrn, next to the F-buttons. Then go to paint and paste.



araagfan said:


> where is this coughsakurawith boobs cough wait a minute oh cough tricky cough sorry didnt catch that cough at first cough plus i could of sworn that when she punched kakashi out of the ground she had camel toe



Congratulations, you just overdid it. And why don't you look for it yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 20, 2007)

I made this legendary thread because I'm legenday


----------



## Verdugo (Aug 20, 2007)

araagfan said:


> where is this coughsakurawith boobs cough wait a minute oh cough tricky cough sorry didnt catch that cough at first cough plus i could of sworn that when she punched kakashi out of the ground she had camel toe



I recall posting it earlier...

Oh, wait. Here is it!


----------



## Even (Aug 20, 2007)

asteriske said:


> Hah! how do you guys take screencaps?
> Man,i love this thread!



ctrl+I in Windows Media Player at least then you can play with it in Paint, Paint Shop or whatever program you use to edit pics


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 21, 2007)

I`m suprised nobody noticed it yet...
In Shippuden 23, at the end... Sakura eyes are green, not brownish!

And i wanna some new episode :| thread kinda died


----------



## T4R0K (Aug 21, 2007)

I... I... I CAN'T... BREATH ! SO... MUCH LAUGHS !!!

I fucking missed this thread !!! Why did I forget to check it ?


----------



## Oni (Aug 21, 2007)

Hunted by sister said:


> I`m suprised nobody noticed it yet...
> In Shippuden 23, at the end... Sakura eyes are green, not brownish!
> 
> And i wanna some new episode :| thread kinda died




That's probably because they are green?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 21, 2007)

Oni said:


> That's probably because they are green?



They look brownish to me... :| In this pic you posted i can see green eyes, but in mine.. brownish.
If in mine pic there ARE green eyes, that means it`s time to put aside my 8-year old screen, and buy new


----------



## Oni (Aug 21, 2007)

Hunted by sister said:


> They look brownish to me... :| In this pic you posted i can see green eyes, but in mine.. brownish.
> If in mine pic there ARE green eyes, that means it`s time to put aside my 8-year old screen, and buy new



You said:

_In Shippuden 23, at the end... Sakura eyes are green, not brownish!_

Next time, say:

_In Shippuden 23, at the end... Sakura has brownish eyes! But Sakura's eyes are green, not brownish!_

Just to avoid confusion  

Also, I doubt next episode will have lots of bad or funny material.


----------



## Even (Aug 21, 2007)

Sakuras eyes are green......


----------



## Gamble (Aug 22, 2007)

Hunted by sister said:


> They look brownish to me... :| In this pic you posted i can see green eyes, but in mine.. brownish.
> If in mine pic there ARE green eyes, that means it`s time to put aside my 8-year old screen, and buy new



The picture you posted, they are green, just tinted darker for the atmosphere around her.


----------



## Oriodark178 (Aug 22, 2007)

Lol, i love the sasuke bird hair picture.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 22, 2007)

So it`s time to buy new screen...
bah, who will make episode 27? Becouse maybe it`ll have some laugh :]


----------



## reddik (Aug 22, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Sorry for double post. Don't ask me why i did this.



Hillarious


----------



## Forkliftdance (Aug 22, 2007)

keep them coming!


----------



## Shodai (Aug 22, 2007)

Cant without new episodes 


Hopefully Gai will have more extra-terrestrial experiences.


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Aug 22, 2007)

I REALLY want every fight from now on to be like the Gai vs. Gai fight. This show's a comedy now, anyway.


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 23, 2007)

?\(?_o)/? said:


> I REALLY want every fight from now on to be like the Gai vs. Gai fight. This show's a comedy now, anyway.



its not even purposely comedy, its all unintentional. I don't even think the show has had any jokes besides the 1st episode yet. How pathetic.

Yet funny!


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 23, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Sorry for double post. Don't ask me why i did this.



LMAO I call win on this one!!


----------



## MSkyDragons (Aug 24, 2007)

From the latest episode:

His eyes look weird


And...new 3rd compilation video of the images from this thread and some other random places.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Po7TZlLmkLw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mintaka (Aug 24, 2007)

Meh besides the uchiha puppets I didn't see much in this ep.


----------



## El Torero (Aug 24, 2007)

ALL THE UCHIHAS BELONG TO US!


----------



## Marekso (Aug 24, 2007)

Hahaa.. this seems so funny now that im high... !! maybe it wont to u guys.peace


----------



## Forkliftdance (Aug 24, 2007)

just seems like a friggin awkward shot of him.


----------



## hara_karikitty (Aug 25, 2007)

Forkliftdance said:


> just seems like a friggin awkward shot of him.



Chucky. +10 Char


----------



## Byakkö (Aug 25, 2007)

These Sasori pics make me not want to see the new episode later, lol, they're hilarious though.


----------



## Fu-Shy (Aug 25, 2007)

Behold!

The noseless Sasori!


----------



## Kankuro-San (Aug 25, 2007)

my god the third kazekage was so good because he had pokeballs for eyes !!!!!!11!!!!!


egit: yellow pokeballs!!!!1!!!!


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 25, 2007)

Forkliftdance said:


> just seems like a friggin awkward shot of him.



It looks like, he is sniffing on his own chakra strings and got high.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 25, 2007)

Chucky is about right.


----------



## Aquila (Aug 25, 2007)

Of course, Chucky! THAT'S who Sasori reminded me of in that scene! I couldn't remember for the life of me...


----------



## puppie-chan (Aug 25, 2007)

lol this thread is too funny


----------



## Jaxxdude (Aug 26, 2007)

Get ready... I got a bunch here:


Why does this remind me of Popeye?


Pouncing cat Sakura


Sakura looks cool up-side-down... wait a minute... what's up with her left arm?



Insert dirty comment here


Her left cheek..


I didn't draw or edit this picture... yeah, this screenshot was actually from episode 26 (13:33)


Constipated?



Unlike everyone in MLB, Sakura doesn't need steroids.


----------



## Even (Aug 26, 2007)

those are in-motion screencaps, and does NOT count as poorly drawn scenes...
But funny however....


----------



## Catterix (Aug 26, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Get ready... I got a bunch here:
> 
> 
> Why does this remind me of Popeye?
> ...



You try too hard.

Still, a few of them were funny, and others could have been were it not for the comments.

Am I too mean?

Meh, still truthful.


----------



## Shodai (Aug 26, 2007)

There were no badly drawn things in 26. Just in motion shots!

Still funny though


----------



## Stalker-Kun (Aug 26, 2007)

sakura has a big black cock


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 26, 2007)

Forkliftdance said:


> just seems like a friggin awkward shot of him.



Here's *JOHNNY!*


----------



## Chee (Aug 26, 2007)

Ame-Kun said:


> This had to be done... It just had to...



I lol'd.

...i did...


----------



## Even (Aug 26, 2007)

Catterix said:


> You try too hard.
> 
> Still, a few of them were funny, and others could have been were it not for the comments.
> 
> ...



you're always mean


----------



## Rated18 (Aug 26, 2007)

Lastier said:


> It looks like, he is sniffing on his own chakra strings and got high.



hhahhahhhaha


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh please, this episode was a masterpiece.


----------



## Jaxxdude (Aug 27, 2007)

It's true... this episode was a masterpiece... which was why I had to cheat and paste a bunch of motion-shots outta boredom. Guess I got pretty desperate and carried away huh lol?


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 27, 2007)

This is just too much.. TOO MUCH.


----------



## Mintaka (Aug 27, 2007)

That pouncing sakura pic is just begging me to turn her into a catgirl.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> I didn't draw or edit this picture... yeah, this screenshot was actually from episode 26 (13:33)


Bwahahahahahaha
Reminds me of Wallace and Gromit(sp)


----------



## adam5aby (Aug 27, 2007)

Diego Serrano said:


> ALL THE UCHIHAS BELONG TO US!




this is actually a really interesting find


----------



## Ichi-chan (Aug 28, 2007)

Haaha! I was worried when the older one died! I'm glad there's on for Shippuuden. XD *Suscribe* There.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2007)

I guess Sasori made puppets out of the Uchihas aswell.


----------



## Shambler (Aug 28, 2007)

Not so much badly drawn as just lazy...

Here is our Uchiha friend at 13:29:



And here he is again at 16:25, only this time he's lost his nose ring and grown a beard! Notice that the puppets in the background are almost identical in both caps - their faces have changed but their poses are exactly the same.


----------



## Shodai (Aug 28, 2007)

Hah, nice find!


----------



## Catterix (Aug 28, 2007)

^ Haven't those 2 pictures been posted again and again and again for the last 5 days?


----------



## Loki (Aug 28, 2007)

Lolz...you guyz really got time for doin this


----------



## Catterix (Aug 28, 2007)

Loki said:


> Lolz...you guyz really got time for doin this



You're on an anime forum. Go Figure.


----------



## Sairou (Aug 31, 2007)

Shambler said:


> Not so much badly drawn as just lazy...
> 
> Here is our Uchiha friend at 13:29:
> 
> ...


LoL, either art team got lazy or those dolls lack too much individuality, =D


----------



## Takekura (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow...
Chiyo looks scary...


----------



## Jeroenz (Aug 31, 2007)

haha that's funny


----------



## J6sh (Aug 31, 2007)

No one has posted Kakashi's Sharingan yet? That looks terrible.


----------



## raxor (Aug 31, 2007)

Much in 27 looked terrible, ugh.

Edit: 100 pages of awesomness, win and pure shit! O_o. Shit yeah!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 31, 2007)

raxor said:


> Much in 27 looked terrible, ugh.
> 
> Edit: 100 pages of awesomness, win and pure shit! O_o. Shit yeah!


at 40 posts a page, I only see 50...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 31, 2007)

go gai!


----------



## stupidthi3f (Aug 31, 2007)

Looks like the next coming episode is gonna be crap.
=\


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 31, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Get ready... I got a bunch here:
> 
> I didn't draw or edit this picture... yeah, this screenshot was actually from episode 26 (13:33)



looks like the guy who draws Calvin and Hobbs was plastered

by the way, yea the next episode is gonna give this thread the biggest boost ever


----------



## Valhalla (Aug 31, 2007)

J6sh said:


> No one has posted Kakashi's Sharingan yet? That looks terrible.



What was wrong with Kakashis Sharingan?


----------



## MSkyDragons (Aug 31, 2007)

His whiskers are still missing in this pic...



This looks like...uh...yeah... :S


----------



## Even (Aug 31, 2007)

^^like they'll edit a 4 year old shot....


----------



## dora ♥ (Aug 31, 2007)

OhEmGee, foursome rape. :amazed


----------



## J6sh (Aug 31, 2007)

Neith said:


> What was wrong with Kakashis Sharingan?




vs


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 1, 2007)

Anime Kakashi has astigmatism.


----------



## Snow (Sep 1, 2007)

J6sh said:


> vs



Ah, I see! It's supposed to be GREY! 

Nice catch!


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> go gai!



lol...
*BIG NOSE MIGHTY GAI*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 1, 2007)

nso said:


> Ah, I see! It's supposed to be GREY!
> 
> Nice catch!


 **


----------



## J6sh (Sep 1, 2007)

Sorry, I thought this was a thread for *poorly* drawn scenes, but I guess it's just for retards to add "funny" captions to normaly drawn pictures.

Silly me.


----------



## raxor (Sep 1, 2007)

J6sh said:


> Sorry, I thought this was a thread for *poorly* drawn scenes, but I guess it's just for retards to add "funny" captions to normaly drawn pictures.
> 
> Silly me.



Yes silly you, It's named Funnily/Poorly drawn Naruto Shippuden scenes. So everything is in order.


----------



## Kubisa (Sep 1, 2007)

^ Just like in MGS3 when you have to drag that bitch Eva through the forest. lol


----------



## dubai909 (Sep 1, 2007)

nso said:


> Ah, I see! It's supposed to be GREY!
> 
> Nice catch!



heheheheehehehe


----------



## Seany (Sep 1, 2007)

> ^ Just like in MGS3 when you have to drag that bitch Eva through the forest. lol



                 .


----------



## Edward (Sep 1, 2007)

J6sh said:


> vs



It is not a perfect circle.
But, terrible? No...


----------



## YoYo (Sep 1, 2007)

Edward said:


> It is not a perfect circle.
> But, terrible? No...



Pupils are supposed to be slightly oval shaped...


----------



## westway50 (Sep 1, 2007)

well not in anime it doesnt have to be


----------



## M E L O D Y (Sep 1, 2007)

i love this thread XDDD


----------



## dkirbyj (Sep 1, 2007)

J6sh said:


> vs




Hehehe... it looks like it's trying to escape...


----------



## stupidthi3f (Sep 2, 2007)

and NOW we're comparing how circles are drawn?
HOLYSHIT/


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Sep 2, 2007)

J6sh said:


> vs



see my avatar?

thats exactly how it should look

for important stuff like that, they should actually use kishimoto's drawings

since its a mangekyou sharingan, all three phases of it should be symmetrical to each other. thats why its called the "kaleidoscope copy wheel eye"


----------



## Mintaka (Sep 2, 2007)

Okay so it's not a perfect circle?

Ah yes almost done with the sakura catgirl thing (yes I'm doing it sadly.)


----------



## J6sh (Sep 2, 2007)

It's not the fact that it's not a perfect circle, look at the tomoe, they aren't even close to symmetrical, they are totally misshapen.


----------



## Aquila (Sep 2, 2007)

I'll admit that Kakashi's Mangekyo Sharingan looks a *little* off, but to say that it looked terrible is a stretch.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 2, 2007)

^ lol, its the cleaners that made it look off actually x_X....


----------



## Catterix (Sep 2, 2007)

There didn't seen to be *any* clean-up animators at all for Episode 27...

In truth, in eps 10 and 18 (Also done by the same people) there's evidence of lack of cleaners...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 2, 2007)

i wasnt talking about the anime... i was talking about the manga x_X...
since him saying "Kishi's"


----------



## Catterix (Sep 2, 2007)

Haha! *woosh!* Right over my head


----------



## Hio (Sep 2, 2007)

^lol at nso


----------



## Sauce (Sep 2, 2007)

Artanis said:


> Since the old thread disappeared somehow, and tomorrow the new series will start, I've decided to open a sequel to the old thread. So start to post scenes!
> 
> 
> 
> Her nose looks akward



There's nothing wrong with how Sakura looks in this picture really, but if I was to stare at it long enough, I will have to say


*Spoiler*: __ 



HER NOSE IS HUGE !!!


----------



## Na- (Sep 2, 2007)

aah...
This thread is a major part of why i keep coming back here <3


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Sep 2, 2007)

mangekyou power:tsukuyomi said:


> see my avatar?
> 
> thats exactly how it should look
> 
> ...



Come on. Its not that big of a deal. It may not be perfect, but its just an eye.


----------



## Marekso (Sep 5, 2007)

Scary Chiyo


----------



## chrisp (Sep 5, 2007)

^Hahahaha!! Made of pure win! Does she lose some teeth?


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Sep 5, 2007)

Lol that scene is so funny


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 5, 2007)

yeah there hae been some poorly drawn scenes lately... i'll be sure to get one from this weeks ep and post it.


----------



## Even (Sep 5, 2007)

no ep this week....


----------



## Danse (Sep 5, 2007)

Even said:


> no ep this week....


 
yep we have a weeks break before the next Ep comes out


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 5, 2007)

Marekso said:


> Scary Chiyo



lmfao xDDDDDD


----------



## Shodai (Sep 5, 2007)

Marekso said:


> Scary Chiyo



ROFL


Haha, oh wow


----------



## shadow__nin (Sep 5, 2007)

^joins in on ROFL. 
I hope the Sand village has a great dental plan.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Even (Sep 6, 2007)

^^rofl!!!! Priceless


----------



## reddik (Sep 6, 2007)

Lol nice


----------



## xpikachuux (Sep 8, 2007)

I remember there is a scene where Matsuri is hanging up with lazy eyes...
Has it been posted?


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Sep 8, 2007)

lol :<. the animators are mean to do something like that ;DD


----------



## Catterix (Sep 8, 2007)

lol Yeah, we know, but it's still funny.

It's just that... the white things coming from her mouth (not semen) is actually spittle, she spits/dripples because of the force with which she's hit. No teeth. Ah wells  Still funny


----------



## geG (Sep 8, 2007)

xpikachuux said:


> I remember there is a scene where Matsuri is hanging up with lazy eyes...
> Has it been posted?



This one?


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Sep 8, 2007)

Geg said:


> This one?



oh wow.


----------



## chrisp (Sep 8, 2007)

^ I don't know if I will laugh or cry.


----------



## Louchan (Sep 8, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> ^ I don't know if I will laugh or cry.



The NaruSaku FC...
Poorly Drawn Naruto Shippuden Scenes...
Wherever I go that rape GIF seems to follow me.
I've created a monster!


----------



## chrisp (Sep 8, 2007)

^Your kidding right? I put that gif in my sig before everybody else!

The NaruSaku FC can crawl up a certain place...


----------



## Shodai (Sep 8, 2007)

That GIF _always_ makes me fucking LOL


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 8, 2007)

That GIF > everything

So you should be our God now


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Sep 8, 2007)

sakura fc, too. It's just this forums type of lewd humor.


----------



## Louchan (Sep 10, 2007)

Hunted by sister said:


> That GIF > everything
> 
> So you should be our God now



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 13, 2007)

Here goes:









There is million times more, but I'm just lazy to upload them


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 13, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111

They ruined my favourite pose of Naruto from this arc


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 13, 2007)

Insert sex joke here


----------



## Demitrix (Sep 13, 2007)

OMG LOL + Reps sister
Best one yet.


giving Tomorrow, given out too much now. :\


----------



## geG (Sep 13, 2007)

Not poorly drawn, just a funny looking animation still


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Sep 13, 2007)

^ lol wtf! nice to mess up Sasori 



Hunted by sister said:


> Insert sex joke here



hahaha xD. nice one!


----------



## Danse (Sep 13, 2007)

at Gai sensei


----------



## Shodai (Sep 13, 2007)

Geg said:


> Not poorly drawn, just a funny looking animation still



Hey Hiruko, you look kinda cool!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 13, 2007)

up@
Haha, classic 


Demitrix said:


> OMG LOL + Reps sister
> Best one yet.





Neji-sama said:


> hahaha xD. nice one!





Danse said:


> at Gai sensei



Thanks 
Btw, i`ve just remembered something... it wasn`t first incident like that with Gai....

I know it isn`t Shippuuden, but i couldn`t resist xD


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 13, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Hey Hiruko, you look kinda cool!


If you had only combined that pic with a pre-skip Sakura and made an animated .gif... EPIC LULZ


----------



## Aquila (Sep 13, 2007)

And thus, yet another screen shot to add to the, "good, _________, you look kind of cool!" pile.

Honestly. These animators have a hard time drawing people without lazy eyes.


----------



## shadow__nin (Sep 13, 2007)

^ LOL which way is he looking.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2007)

Ughhh Studio Peirrot need their license to be revoked.


----------



## Sairou (Sep 13, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Ughhh Studio Peirrot need their license to be revoked.


Lol, at least on Naruto, Bleach seems to be doing alright right now, =P.


Sakura: Whoa, where'd my right hand go?!?!


----------



## geG (Sep 13, 2007)

Aquila said:


> And thus, yet another screen shot to add to the, "good, _________, you look kind of cool!" pile.
> 
> Honestly. These animators have a hard time drawing people without lazy eyes.



He's kind of a disembodied puppet head so I think he can get away with it


----------



## Sairou (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll put it in a spoiler tag to save space!! =P

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh yeah, another thing, Kakashi's Sharingan compared to the previous episode:
Episode 27:
Episode 28:
Neji has bear hands, Rawr!!:


----------



## Arcaneangel (Sep 13, 2007)

Aquila said:


> And thus, yet another screen shot to add to the, "good, _________, you look kind of cool!" pile.
> 
> Honestly. These animators have a hard time drawing people without lazy eyes.



I really don't care about the cross-eye. Has anyone noticed that the puppet has a reverse  thing going on?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 13, 2007)

Sairou said:


> Oh yeah, another thing, Kakashi's Sharingan compared to the previous episode:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


What the hell.


----------



## Sairou (Sep 13, 2007)

Lol, added another little thing in there, incase u didn't see it earlier LIL_M0! =P


----------



## Sairou (Sep 13, 2007)

Good times, lol xDD

*Spoiler*: __ 




Lol, suggestive theme there? =P


----------



## Sairou (Sep 13, 2007)

Hunted by sister said:


> up@
> Haha, classic
> 
> 
> ...


Lol!! Traumatic memory becoming a lesson? =P

*Spoiler*: __ 




Rofl, looks like Lee came to a realization and found a move to beat his clone, 

Oh, and there he goes attempting to perform the forbidden technique!! xDD


----------



## Lammy (Sep 13, 2007)

This isn't even a laughing matter.


Fucking disgrace. This better be cleaned up on the DVD otherwise I aint buying it.


----------



## geG (Sep 13, 2007)

it may actually be cleaned up for the broadcast. Some things do get changed from the preview, like that one time when the AL had like 8 rings on his eyes


----------



## General Mustang (Sep 13, 2007)

Sairou said:


> I'll put it in a spoiler tag to save space!! =P
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



The 2nd version like ruined it! the 28 one


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 13, 2007)

Sairou said:


> Lol, added another little thing in there, incase u didn't see it earlier LIL_M0! =P


I see it now. 

That TenTen pic was just... 


Sairou said:


> Lol, at least on Naruto, Bleach seems to be doing alright right now, =P.
> 
> 
> Sakura: Whoa, where'd my right hand go?!?!


Sakura was just doing the robot.


----------



## Sairou (Sep 13, 2007)

BandanaDan said:


> This isn't even a laughing matter.
> 
> 
> Fucking disgrace. This better be cleaned up on the DVD otherwise I aint buying it.


Lol, too many blurry lines compared to the original!! xDD


----------



## ADA 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

those pics are so bad there are not even funny.............LMFAO YEAH THEY ARE LOL


----------



## Octo-pie (Sep 13, 2007)

lol look alike? Dare to compare?!


Deidara... are you sure you be a guy?


chubby chubby deidara, lol, his eye.


... lee...


left neji look weird? his face?

PEG LEG SYNDROME



ten ten look horrible.

lols in there perhaps?


----------



## PwnballWizard (Sep 14, 2007)

I'll give this a try:

^^^
This image is hurts hardest on the eyes...


I'll let your imagination comprehend this one...


----------



## Shounen Bat (Sep 14, 2007)

my two cents:

never mind sakura, what happened to your face?!


tenten, what'd they put in your drink?? "i'll tell you when i've had enough!!"


oh, and just for the record, tenten's scream during this picture (13:16) is the funniest thing in the episode.

this one... i just don't know where to begin.


that's it for now. the next episode should provide us with a good supply of pics, it seems...


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Sep 14, 2007)

Mangekyou1337 said:


> Deidara... are you sure you be a guy?
> 
> 
> chubby chubby deidara, lol, his eye.



He's supposed to look goofy like that. It actually looks funnier in the manga.


----------



## Shodai (Sep 14, 2007)

BandanaDan said:


> This isn't even a laughing matter.
> 
> 
> Fucking disgrace. This better be cleaned up on the DVD otherwise I aint buying it.



OMG

OMG


GOD DAMN YOU SHIPPUDEN


----------



## drakt (Sep 14, 2007)

best part of the whole episode/arc

spot the difference


----------



## Milo- (Sep 14, 2007)

^Honestly, both the manga picture and Anime picture look pretty shitty IMO.

EDIT: Yeah, I noticed that too, kinda like it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 14, 2007)

PwnballWizard said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heeey, i`ve posted that one before you :| on #103 :|

So, we got Gay Gai, bondage TenTen, duck Neji and Lee combined with Sakura. (Sakura with Lee head. omg)
wow


----------



## ADA 2 (Sep 14, 2007)

omfg, if those pics from the next episodes...............there so bad


----------



## Tobi (Sep 14, 2007)

drakt said:


> best part of the whole episode/arc
> 
> spot the difference



What wrong with Tenten? Someone forgot to put her in ending? I think she is sad cuz she was not in the ending? Poor Tenten


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 14, 2007)

TenTen deserves a good hentai

o_O


----------



## Hiruko (Sep 14, 2007)

Im a Pretty Little Girl.​


----------



## geG (Sep 14, 2007)

ADA 2 said:


> omfg, if those pics from the next episodes...............there so bad



They all seem to be from episode 30, which is still 2 episodes/weeks away,meaning there's still some touch-ups that can be done (hopefully).

If you want to see scenes from 29, look here: Back Cover (click the link in the bottom right)

Though really, the more pics I see of 30 the more I think that that's animation Team 10 rather than 7 and that newtype messed up (or I did). Hopefully that's just in the beta stages or whatever and will be cleaned up before broadcast.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Sep 14, 2007)

drakt said:


> best part of the whole episode/arc
> 
> spot the difference



I cant believe that Tenten is actually acknowledged as a sucky character to the animation crew :amazed


----------



## Kiss (Sep 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/7050/45306867qr4.jpg



Was that edited by DB-fansubs or did the animation team really add Tenten to the ending??


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 14, 2007)

^Animators did it, you actually think a subbing group would change something so major? O_o


----------



## Kiss (Sep 14, 2007)

I dunno.It looked kinda strange(the drawing style) and I thought that DB is capable of sth. like that and I asked because of that.
However it was funny,they finally realized whom they forgot.


----------



## Lammy (Sep 14, 2007)

Milo- said:


> ^Honestly, both the manga picture and Anime picture look pretty shitty IMO.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah, I noticed that too, kinda like it.





NOOOOOOooo!!  *Sometimes* Sakura looks abit manly, but the manga is usually always consistant and bloody good.


----------



## Hio (Sep 14, 2007)

drakt said:


> best part of the whole episode/arc
> 
> spot the difference



Yeah I also saw it and Shino looks the other way too and funny pics guys


----------



## Shodai (Sep 14, 2007)

Milo- said:


> ^Honestly, both the manga picture and Anime picture look pretty shitty IMO.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah, I noticed that too, kinda like it.



The manga picture looks awesome.


----------



## Gamble (Sep 14, 2007)

BandanaDan said:


> This isn't even a laughing matter.
> 
> 
> Fucking disgrace. This better be cleaned up on the DVD otherwise I aint buying it.



I normally don't care about these scenes being botched, but that just really makes me sad. I love that panel of Naruto a lot, and it just got ruined so badly.


----------



## chrisp (Sep 14, 2007)

The difference is too much to handle.


----------



## Edward (Sep 14, 2007)

They growed again!


----------



## SatoSky (Sep 14, 2007)

Mangekyou1337 said:


> chubby chubby deidara, lol, his eye.



*Insert random ninja music here* Badabadadaaa I'm lovin' it. ;D


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 14, 2007)

Edward said:


> They growed again!



What's wrong with the first one?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 14, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> What's wrong with the first one?



The headband has the slash... in previous episode it doesn`t, tho i can`t check... it`s not my comp i`m using now


----------



## chrisp (Sep 14, 2007)

What's wrong with the second picture?


----------



## lost1nplace (Sep 14, 2007)

what I thought the weird part was, I could swear it was the original Sasori body puppet that dropped the headband... not this one


----------



## Felt (Sep 14, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> What's wrong with the second picture?



Her Breasts are larger


----------



## Na- (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow, this last episode sure provided alot of laughable scenes...
1.st one to give me a gif where Gai is walking up from the stone wreck gets rep, seriously.
That was so utterly retarded.


----------



## Oni (Sep 14, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> What's wrong with the second picture?



Her hair grew back.

Why is it people always focus on her breasts?


----------



## El Torero (Sep 14, 2007)

There´s a very funny scene in the ending (the animators inserted a very lol image of a pissed Tenten :rofl)


----------



## Bree (Sep 14, 2007)

drakt said:


> best part of the whole episode/arc
> 
> spot the difference



Lol...

That actually scared me when I first saw it on the episode...


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Sep 14, 2007)

BandanaDan said:


> This isn't even a laughing matter.
> 
> 
> Fucking disgrace. This better be cleaned up on the DVD otherwise I aint buying it.



Fuck. All they had to do was trace the goddamn original drawing and they still messed up. Pierrot is becoming a madhouse.


----------



## Pein (Sep 14, 2007)

the scenes from that preview look like there ruining that scene


----------



## dora ♥ (Sep 14, 2007)

Shounen Bat said:


> tenten, what'd they put in your drink?? "i'll tell you when i've had enough!!"



Priceless. :rofl

Oh, and that picture of the anime & manga version of Naruto...seriously...is the animation team out to get Naruto or something?  That shot is just effed.


----------



## Takekura (Sep 14, 2007)

*Gai is getting older lately...*


----------



## Vanity (Sep 14, 2007)

Mangekyou1337 said:


> Deidara... are you sure you be a guy?
> 
> 
> chubby chubby deidara, lol, his eye.



Yeah, this part hurts me. >_<

Ahh....Deidara you're so hot, yet you make yourself look weird doing that there. XD

They really did draw his eye weird there though, that's for sure.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Sep 15, 2007)

Too many posts to quote of the images from ep 28 so this goes for everyone:

jeesus christ wtg slashing this anime >_>


----------



## El Torero (Sep 15, 2007)

LoL, Tenten


----------



## fghj (Sep 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





BandanaDan said:


> This isn't even a laughing matter.
> 
> 
> Fucking disgrace. This better be cleaned up on the DVD otherwise I aint buying it.





What's wrong with this?


----------



## Denizen (Sep 15, 2007)

fghj said:


> What's wrong with this?



A) Naruto is drawn oddly
B) It's hardly as intense as the awesome manga image
C) Studio Pierrot are so fucking stupid, they can't even trace the original image, let alone draw it again accurately.

It's pathetic really, the entire NF community could direct SP better than they can.


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 15, 2007)

OMG! The Tenten one gave me stitches!


----------



## Dracofury90 (Sep 15, 2007)

drakt said:


> best part of the whole episode/arc
> 
> spot the difference



Hehe I'm glad I'm not the only one that noticed .


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 15, 2007)

Tsh, I hate it that they singled her out and she was sitting with that pissed expression on her face T_T


----------



## Felix (Sep 15, 2007)

You guys keep forgetting that weird looking Naruto is 1 frame long scene and that after that, they zoom at his face.
Granted, it looks better, but I still hope it gets cleaned. To sketchy.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 15, 2007)

» Denizen « said:


> A) Naruto is drawn oddly
> B) It's hardly as intense as the awesome manga image
> C) Studio Pierrot are so fucking stupid, they can't even trace the original image, let alone draw it again accurately.
> 
> It's pathetic really, the entire NF community could direct SP better than they can.



Exactly. Naruto's expression is much more emotional and moving in the manga.

I'm really sad that they couldn't replicate it in the anime.

I mean I guess to judge totally accurately we'll have to wait to see the actual ep. However, at this point it doesn't look like it has too bright of a future.

I don't want to bash the anime, and I think I'll always still watch it anyway but there are some things they do where by I honestly don't see how it could be that hard to do it better....like that image there of Naruto.

It seems like whoever drew it didn't have their heart really in it.


----------



## Nekki (Sep 15, 2007)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I don't want to bash the anime, and I think I'll always still watch it anyway but there are some things they do where by I honestly don't see how it could be that hard to do it better....like that image there of Naruto.
> 
> It seems like whoever drew it didn't *have their heart really in it*.



Why would they have their heart in it, it's just their job.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 15, 2007)

Nekki said:


> Why would they have their heart in it, it's just their job.



Yeah I know but they should care a bit more about it than they seem to at times.

Meh, and I guess I think people should just do these art jobs if art is their passion.


----------



## Nekki (Sep 15, 2007)

That would be ideal :X i just wished they at least improved a bit more (the animating teams i mean) sometimes they should see what they do as being wrong, because it is fairly obvious.

And i thought the filler in this ep... -well the whole ep since it was 90% filler lol- would be a bit more creative since in the last episodes they actually were more creative with fillers


----------



## Lammy (Sep 15, 2007)

Nekki said:


> Why would they have their heart in it, it's just their job.



Precisely.

These are understaffed, underpaid, exploited koreans for the most part.


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 15, 2007)

BandanaDan said:


> This isn't even a laughing matter.
> 
> 
> Fucking disgrace. This better be cleaned up on the DVD otherwise I aint buying it.



I would also start crying, if they animate me like this.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Sep 15, 2007)

SatoSky said:


> ^ *Insert random ninja music here* Badabadadaaa I'm lovin' it. ;D



Lol good one


----------



## myle (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh, God, show mercy. The animation is really poor.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Sep 15, 2007)

Continuing at the manga vs anime, can anyon post the shippuden puppet poses vs the anime (ya know when thye bring out the puppets the first time).

That is:

Kankuro+ his three puppets

Hikuro true form

Sasori+ Sandaime K.

Chijo+ White ten

Sasori + a hundred red


Rep for the one who post them all! (Just want to be a bit nice...)


----------



## Jaxxdude (Sep 16, 2007)

You know you want it, haha.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 16, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> You know you want it, haha.



Did they castrate Gai or is he just like that?


God.... no wonder why is he gay


----------



## Shodai (Sep 16, 2007)

? Denizen ? said:


> It's pathetic really, the entire NF community could direct SP better than they can.



In fact... why don't we?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> In fact... why don't we?



It requires work and if we were hard working we wouldn't spend our time on NF.


----------



## reddik (Sep 17, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> You know you want it, haha.



Lol good one


----------



## Vanity (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh man I really didn't need to see that view of Gai. >_<

Give me a view of Deidara like that though and I'll take it.  Actually, Deidara would seem very odd if he ever did a move/pose like that. Just give me a different view of his crotch. LOL.


----------



## Shodai (Sep 17, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> It requires work and if we were hard working we wouldn't spend our time on NF.



Ah, touch?.


----------



## Kiss (Sep 18, 2007)

lol at this thread!It's full of win.


----------



## Denji (Sep 18, 2007)

Too much! Oh God!


----------



## shadow__nin (Sep 18, 2007)

When ever I feel down I just come in here and LOL it up. So much goodness in here.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is my latest work, I try to cut out filler crap and bad art when possible. 
lol uchiha


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2007)

Woah Kaki you really seem to want people to watch you edited ep.


----------



## hara_karikitty (Sep 18, 2007)

The art work this week wasn't so bad


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 18, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Here is my latest work, I try to cut out filler crap and bad art when possible.
> lol kishi



Heeey, cool down with propaganda o_O

Hey, btw, after all, this ep didn`t have many weird/poorly drawn scenes. I don`t see much in here
:|


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Sep 19, 2007)

Nyan N. said:


> Continuing at the manga vs anime, can anyon post the shippuden puppet poses vs the anime (ya know when thye bring out the puppets the first time).
> 
> That is:
> 
> ...



Can?t someone do it?


----------



## Kimi (Sep 19, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> You know you want it, haha.



lol gai is funny :rofl


----------



## chrisp (Sep 19, 2007)

Funny? I know I'm gonna have a nightmare tonight.


----------



## Deathvaliant (Sep 19, 2007)

...... that gai is freaky...... LEAVE ME ALONE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hio (Sep 19, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> You know you want it, haha.



OMG AWESOME


----------



## Denizen (Sep 19, 2007)

Nekki said:


> Why would they have their heart in it, it's just their job.



Well.

Take the anime "Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann", and the studio Gainax. By watching the series, you can see the amount of effort and passion that goes into every character design, wacky robot design, awesome fighting moves, plot, writing, ANIMATION AND ART etc.
And that is in the end, just their job.

You may argue that yeah, it's Koreans doing Naruto. IT SHOULDN'T BE. Or at least, it should be Koreans that can cover up a lack of passion with decent standard art. This was simply a matter of copying a manga panel, and once again, it becomes a failure. How hard can it be to just COPY something?
Pierrot need to stop using crappy teams and they're terrible robotic team system. 

Even Gonzo aren't this bad. They may be doing at least three anime at once, but only a few episodes from all series are below standard. Despite being reputed for being a bad Studio, Pierrot are much worse.

Basically, Pierrot should just give up Naruto if they hate it so much.


----------



## ADA 2 (Sep 19, 2007)

lmfao of at all the new pics hahaha lmfao


----------



## Na- (Sep 19, 2007)

This is the Funnily / Poorly drawn scenes thread.
Serious buisness goes in an other thread.
We're here for laughts, not your serious notfun wall of texts.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Sep 19, 2007)

Lol at the Gai image XD


----------



## pancake (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## The Question (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow...Sasori looks kinda stoned there...


----------



## Bad Zipper (Sep 27, 2007)

wide neck is wiiiddddeeee


----------



## Nekki (Sep 27, 2007)

» Denizen « said:


> Well.
> 
> Take the anime "Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann", and the studio Gainax. By watching the series, you can see the amount of effort and passion that goes into every character design, wacky robot design, awesome fighting moves, plot, writing, ANIMATION AND ART etc.
> And that is in the end, just their job.
> ...



You're comparing Gainax and Gonzo to Pierrot. Rofl. Also Gurren-Lagann and Naruto are two completely different things. Compare Naruto to things like One Piece, Bleach, Inu Yasha and things of that sort... You're almost comparing an "ova" with a very long series.

Seriously underpaid korean animators have no reason to put their heart and soul in the animating of the anime (though i must say the animation has improved a lot, contrary to what many blinded elitists spout every two seconds in different threads, and it's more a directing fault rather than animating... since pacing is the biggest issue in shippuden).

I would like to see YOU do a better job at what they do. I don't think any of the complainers in this forum would. And yes it is an excuse, because as many know, happy employees work better. And if making them happy won't make them work better because they simply suck, then spend more money on better teams, which they won't do anyways.


----------



## Even (Sep 27, 2007)

Nekki said:


> You're comparing Gainax and Gonzo to Pierrot. Rofl. Also Gurren-Lagann and Naruto are two completely different things. Compare Naruto to things like One Piece, Bleach, Inu Yasha and things of that sort... You're almost comparing an "ova" with a very long series.
> 
> Seriously underpaid korean animators have no reason to put their heart and soul in the animating of the anime (though i must say the animation has improved a lot, contrary to what many blinded elitists spout every two seconds in different threads, and it's more a directing fault rather than animating... since pacing is the biggest issue in shippuden).
> 
> I would like to see YOU do a better job at what they do. I don't think any of the complainers in this forum would. And yes it is an excuse, because as many know, happy employees work better. And if making them happy won't make them work better because they simply suck, then spend more money on better teams, which they won't do anyways.



you just stole the words right outta my mouth, mate. Nice post


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 27, 2007)

errr...


> I would like to see YOU do a better job at what they do. I don't think any of the complainers in this forum would. And yes it is an excuse, because as many know, happy employees work better. And if making them happy won't make them work better because they simply suck, then spend more money on better teams, which they won't do anyways.



can you?

that statement is as stupid as the 'dont watch, if u dont like'

i know for sure i can draw better than they can.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> errr...
> 
> 
> can you?
> ...


Then go work for studio perrot and have at it...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 27, 2007)

i should shouldnt I 8)
show these assholes wat theyre suppose to do

even their DVD cover is as bad as their contents lol


----------



## Even (Sep 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> errr...
> 
> 
> can you?
> ...



THAT, I'd really like to see....


----------



## Mel (Sep 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i should shouldnt I 8)
> show these assholes wat theyre suppose to do
> 
> even their DVD cover is as bad as their contents lol



Hehe I'm pretty sure u can do a very much better job than theirs ^.^

xD They're bad even when copying a panel o.O I imagined that a DVD cover wouldn't be so different


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 27, 2007)

lol yeah, whats more pathetic are theyre still shots, like for fuck sake its a still image, just trace the bloody thing if ur that shit.

not only I could do a better job, but try looking at artists in the art section, they can do 1000 times better than the animators in shitpooden


----------



## Mel (Sep 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol yeah, whats more pathetic are theyre still shots, like for fuck sake its a still image, just trace the bloody thing if ur that shit.
> 
> not only I could do a better job, but try looking at artists in the art section, they can do 1000 times better than the animators in shitpooden



=/ I wish we could intervine them...
I know that I wouldn't do a good job.... but what really scares me off... is that they are PAID for that... OMG... Can't they just try a little harder


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 27, 2007)

Must be here, no matter what


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 27, 2007)

lol i wonder what that white spot is... >.>


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 27, 2007)

And the winner is -


----------



## ADA 2 (Sep 27, 2007)

omfg, i pee pee in my pants looking and laughing at that pic


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 27, 2007)

There is no stopping shitpoodone T_T


----------



## ADA 2 (Sep 27, 2007)

WTF his lips are like rubber what the ehll, are the animators on crack


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 27, 2007)

Naruto's "That jutsu" Kyuubi fart.


----------



## drakt (Sep 27, 2007)

Heres some Naruto math for you.



naruto + fanta orange + akamarus mouth + gaaras eyes = kyuubi naruto


----------



## Even (Sep 27, 2007)

Lastier said:


> Naruto's "That jutsu" Kyuubi fart.



hahahaha That's so damn awesome


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2007)

I guess the art isn't too bad....


----------



## Even (Sep 27, 2007)

I guess it looks better animated


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 27, 2007)

Even said:


> THAT, I'd really like to see....



Trust me, he *can* draw better than that


----------



## Jesus (Sep 27, 2007)

not badly drawn, but...





Even said:


> THAT, I'd really like to see....


DD's art is great, you should check his Naruto NG fancomic


----------



## yopakfu (Sep 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol yeah, whats more pathetic are theyre still shots, like for fuck sake its a still image, just trace the bloody thing if ur that shit.
> 
> not only I could do a better job, but try looking at artists in the art section, they can do 1000 times better than the animators in shitpooden


You're so right, currently i'm not even watching the anime anymore, just because it's tedious as hell to watch the shitty art, I get angry just looking at them. 

Like you said, they can't even draw STILL SHOTS right, just fcking worthless. And ofcourse those DVDcovers, so right about that, many artists here or at Deviantart can do better than that lol.

Those artists really need a course for "how to draw naruto characters right"....


----------



## beasty (Sep 27, 2007)

yopakfu said:


> You're so right, currently i'm not even watching the anime anymore, just because it's tedious as hell to watch the shitty art, I get angry just looking at them.
> 
> Like you said, they can't even draw STILL SHOTS right, just fcking worthless. And ofcourse those DVDcovers, so right about that, many artists here or at Deviantart can do better than that lol.
> 
> Those artists really need a course for "how to draw naruto characters right"....



Why are you even in this section?

So you dont watch the anime because the Anime doesnt look Perfect 100% of the time like the oh so many other animes.

When people start actually doing this insane milisec by milisec inspection like they do to naruto to other long running shows and somehow can prove the naruto's animation is more worse than other long running animes I will stop watching it. 


I have to agree with the messing up of the naruto crying part, I dont understand how someone can mess up such an important scene.


----------



## gaara454545 (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh my god, whats that, oh shit fuck, my heart is hurting me, i wish (Dynamic Dragon) work with poorit in shitpooden, what the fuck, i think im done with shitpooden,
and fuck anyone who try to go against (Dynamic Dragon), he is always talk the truth.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2007)

The color in these shots make it look alot worse, and don't give up on Shitpooden yet, you never know Studio Poorot might just surprise us


----------



## RacheT (Sep 27, 2007)

Even said:


> THAT, I'd really like to see....



Despite Dynamic executing the majority of his posts here in the most egocentric cocky way possible, he's probably right.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 27, 2007)

RacheT said:


> Despite Dynamic executing the majority of his posts here in the most egocentric cocky way possible, he's probably right.



Just because he is saying the truth, doesn't mean his cocky


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 27, 2007)

i wasnt being cocky, i was making a point that poorot draws so bad, any regular artist could do a better job 8)


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i wasnt being cocky, i was making a point that poorot draws so bad, any regular artist could do a better job 8)



Well they are Koreans so that explains alot (not being racist just saying they have a lack of actual experience).


----------



## RacheT (Sep 27, 2007)

Artanis said:


> Just because he is saying the truth, doesn't mean his cocky


?

Saying the truth and making it known in 90% of your posts (in Konoha TV) that everything to do with Shippuden=shit and you could do a better job, is pretty cocky.



			
				Dynamic Dragon said:
			
		

> i wasnt being cocky, i was making a point that poorot draws so bad, any regular artist could do a better job 8)



You've been making that point since late Febuary.


----------



## -Miqu69- (Sep 27, 2007)

This thread is full of win


----------



## theredfox12 (Sep 27, 2007)

RacheT said:


> ?
> 
> Saying the truth and making it known in 90% of your posts (in Konoha TV) that everything to do with Shippuden=shit and you could do a better job, is pretty cocky.
> 
> ...




loooooooooooooooooooooooooool  

whats with all the hate 
i wish every scene was like that in episode one with sasuke


----------



## reddik (Sep 27, 2007)

T-Rex said:


> not badly drawn, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol dude Naruto really let himself go


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 27, 2007)

T-Rex said:


> not badly drawn, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





reddik said:


> Lol dude Naruto really let himself go



You sick bastards, it`s just clay.
And i tough i am perverted

//HbS


----------



## SatoSky (Sep 27, 2007)

T-Rex said:


> not badly drawn, but...



Someone should add this subtitle text in this image below into that image above to make it more *EPIC*


----------



## RacheT (Sep 27, 2007)

SatoSky said:


> Someone should add this subtitle text in this image below into that image above to make it more *EPIC*



lol, that'd be pretty funny. 

The clay looks really thick for the innuedo though.


----------



## Pein (Sep 27, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Well they are Koreans so that explains alot (not being racist just saying they have a lack of actual experience).



Not true a lot of anime gets handled by Koreans its just the other shows have larger budgets and better studio's handling the animation.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 27, 2007)

Look at Sakura!


Lol @ Gai... He beats Sakura with his forehead


Scary baa-chan

//HbS


----------



## Mel (Sep 27, 2007)

LOL at her eyes =P


----------



## Pein (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't see a real problem with the Gai picture.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 27, 2007)

Pein said:


> I don't see a real problem with the Gai picture.



Size of his forehead

//HbS


----------



## Vanity (Sep 27, 2007)

Lastier said:


> Naruto's "That jutsu" Kyuubi fart.



Okay.....yeah....that's pretty funny....ugh. >_<


----------



## Shodai (Sep 27, 2007)

LOL at recent entries


----------



## FrostXian (Sep 27, 2007)

Even said:


> THAT, I'd really like to see....



Half of the members here can draw that.


----------



## Jibutters (Sep 27, 2007)

What episode was that one where Naruto looks like hes squeezing the Kyuubi out of his ass?? I don't remember......


----------



## DarkBD337 (Sep 27, 2007)

woah, someones smoking that today 0.0


----------



## Zookk (Sep 27, 2007)

It's not the fact that we love to make fun of Shippuden, its simply because we are accustomed to how Naruto originally looked and now we have something to compare Shippuden with.  You have to admit the series has taken a turn for the worst, and it's painfully obvious things aren't going to go back to the way they were.  Had Shippuden been released before Naruto, there would honestly be no one complaining.


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Sep 27, 2007)

No, compare it to other animes. It sucks.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 28, 2007)

Kakashi`s hands are upside down. See? It`s his erected thumb there. Now try get your hends behind you, upper side of hand to the "outside", and erect your thumb... it points *down*, not *up* like Kakashis


//HbS


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hunted by sister said:


> *Kakashi`s hands are upside down. See?* It`s his erected thumb there. Now try get your hends behind you, upper side of hand to the "outside", and erect your thumb... it points *down*, not *up* like Kakashis//HbS


You could never tell based on the crappy quality of your pic.


----------



## Shodai (Sep 28, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> You could never tell based on the crappy quality of your pic.



I'm pretty fucking sure you can unless you're blind.

Nice find.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 28, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> You could never tell based on the crappy quality of your pic.


I`m sure i can... but if you want it so much, lets wait for HQ, and then you`ll check.



Cyph3r said:


> Nice find.


Thanks

//HbS


----------



## Boric-sama (Sep 28, 2007)

I could be mistaken, but isn't that his pinky and ring finger.  You can't honestly say that you can 100% for sure say it isn't.


edit: Just zoomed in on the picture a bit and looked at it and would have to say it is two fingers and not thumbs. he could be hiding his thumbs in his palm so technically they could be pointed up.... but thats not really the point


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 28, 2007)

lol dumbasses, thats his pinky, u sausage.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol dumbasses, thats his pinky, u sausage.



I agree, u sausage


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol dumbasses, thats his pinky, u sausage.



Look at #1. There is where his fingers begin on palm. You know, that little  bones ending at the beginning of fingers and connected with palm. Now look how far(2#) that finger is from #1.  Now look at your own hand. Only thumb is that far.


//HbS


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 28, 2007)

Man, I must be realy bored to do something like that


----------



## Jesus (Sep 28, 2007)

:3


----------



## reddik (Sep 28, 2007)

SatoSky said:


> Someone should add this subtitle text in this image below into that image above to make it more *EPIC*



Lol *THAT* I'd like to see


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 28, 2007)

Hatifnatten said:


> Man, I must be realy bored to do something like that



lol i lost.
You gave me reason to finally buy new glasses.
-7D is cool lol



SatoSky said:


> Someone should add this subtitle text in this image below into that image above to make it more *EPIC*



You wanted something like that?


//HbS


----------



## RacheT (Sep 28, 2007)

T-Rex said:


> :3



lol, in a way, but Naruto would have to be damn flexible for that.


----------



## natwel (Sep 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> errr...
> 
> 
> can you?
> ...



Dynamic is teh elite!!!!


----------



## Nekki (Sep 28, 2007)

I never said i could lol.

Could you do a better job overall in Pierrot's conditions though, i wonder.

I know there's a lot of people who can draw pretty nicely but drawing for an anime might not be as easy


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Sep 28, 2007)

Lol the worst picture isn't even posted yet. The worst was the KN2 Naruto smiling. That's the worst thing in whole shitpuuden.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 28, 2007)

T-Rex said:


> :3



Oh man....yeah it does look like that white stuff could be....

Deidara umm....>.>;


----------



## chrisp (Sep 28, 2007)

What happened to Naruto's face when he went Kyuubi?


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll have to make a toothpase edit in that Naruto one XD


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 28, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> What happened to Naruto's face when he went Kyuubi?



Terrible.


I`m sorry.... forgive me....


Lol, would be funny if Chiyo`s puppet arm fell off  It`s badly connected now... 


//HbS


----------



## neshru (Sep 28, 2007)

"so, how big was it tenten?"
"huge! that much at last."


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## DarkBD337 (Sep 28, 2007)

lol @ neshru


----------



## Deviate (Sep 28, 2007)

I know everyone seen Tenten added into the current ending, but does anyone else see that the artists placed her in more than one instance in the ending? I've seen the picture of her on the grass with Shino looking at her, but she is also hiding in another part of the ending. Sorry if this was already mentioned, but I've seen no mention of this here.


----------



## Dilemma (Sep 28, 2007)

Hunted by sister said:


> Look at Sakura!
> But this is all I could find.
> //HbS



Bit better quality:


Christ, I just had to pause the thing as I snorted out loud. >.<


----------



## Vanity (Sep 28, 2007)

Well I like the tip of Deidara's hair.


----------



## Dilemma (Sep 28, 2007)

Note the left Naruto.


----------



## Dilemma (Sep 28, 2007)

What's with this episode? o_o







Hatifnatten said:


> But this is all I could find.
> But this is all I could find.



Yeah, those struck me too. Seriously, what were the teams smoking?


----------



## Bree (Sep 28, 2007)

Dilemma said:


> What's with this episode? o_o




:rofl Gai's oversized nose really...bothered me during this episode...


----------



## Mel (Sep 28, 2007)

=P The more I see those animations like that, the more I become worried...

*Spoiler*: __ 



 The episode with 4 tails Naruto is sooo near now... I hope they manage to get better at this before those eps come to life o.O


----------



## Milo- (Sep 28, 2007)

Nekki said:


> I never said i could lol.
> 
> Could you do a better job overall in Pierrot's conditions though, i wonder.
> 
> I know there's a lot of people who can draw pretty nicely but drawing for an anime might not be as easy



None of us are professionals that are supposed to be GOOD at drawing.


----------



## fxu (Sep 28, 2007)

Pein said:


> I don't see a real problem with the Gai picture.



You're officially blind.


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Sep 28, 2007)

SilverHairedGirl said:


> :rofl Gai's oversized nose really...bothered me during this episode...



Hadn't it been for the hair, I would have feared they exchanged him with Usopp 
It's official. TCDGW. They.Can't.Draw.Gai.Well.


----------



## Cardsharp (Sep 29, 2007)

wow so much bad animation in 30...


----------



## natwel (Sep 29, 2007)

I would really really really like to visit studio perriot and do a documentary on the conditoins and the life style of the animators, if they are korean, are you entirely sure they are from *south* korea, im not sure. I know that the simpsons sometimes hired some korean animators to do some episodes, I know the one where ned flanders had to close the leftorium shop because homer made a wish was made by the koreans, the execuatives said there were things wrong with it but it wasnt awful. The korean animation companies must be some "budget animation services" and even some of the most famous shows are done by koreans. They said that koreans completed animations very fast, good or bad. Which is why they may hire them. Talking of that, id also like to look at the differences between, the lifestyles of western animators, and how they differ from japanese, chinese and korean animators. 

Many 3D proffesionals said animators in the west also work long hours and hard. But they take years and come out with good quality, the difference is though, people don't "wait" for the next shriek film, or the next toy story film, never the less it feels like they are released and made very quickly, it in fact takes about 3-4 years to make a film like that but we dont like even waiting 2 years for part 2 of naruto. 

They said they have already started to write shriek 4. Why do we not hammer them to complete shriek 4? Because they made such a great and lasting impression with the last movies and its a film to remember, the fact that they make more is an added bonus, in fact I wasn't expecting a shriek 3 at all. Dreamworks were simultaniously working on transformers and over the hedge, which those 2 were of very high standard. But Naruto is different I guess.


----------



## Oni (Sep 29, 2007)

natwel said:


> I would really really really like to visit studio perriot and do a documentary on the conditoins and the life style of the animators, if they are korean, are you entirely sure they are from *south* korea, im not sure. I know that the simpsons sometimes hired some korean animators to do some episodes, I know the one where ned flanders had to close the leftorium shop because homer made a wish was made by the koreans, the execuatives said there were things wrong with it but it wasnt awful. The korean animation companies must be some "budget animation services" and even some of the most famous shows are done by koreans. They said that koreans completed animations very fast, good or bad. Which is why they may hire them. Talking of that, id also like to look at the differences between, the lifestyles of western animators, and how they differ from japanese, chinese and korean animators.



Wut? Well they sure won't be from *North *Korea! 

Though you are giving me an idea here, they let Koreans do these episodes so Japan will declare war on South Korea  Banzai!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 29, 2007)

Stop the discussion and post weird pics! Now!
Or i`ll go watch Hellsing OVA :|

//HbS


----------



## Chee (Sep 29, 2007)

Mel said:


> =P The more I see those animations like that, the more I become worried...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Well, since everytime Sasuke comes into the picture the animation starts looking better and that arc is so close to Sasuke I'm hoping the art will be good.


----------



## Squee717 (Sep 29, 2007)

This thread kept popping into my mind when I was watching the last 2 episodes.


----------



## Chee (Sep 29, 2007)

Why do they insist on making Naruto ugly? Gah, he's so hot in Shipuuden and they ruin every scene he's in!


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 29, 2007)

Lol, it's another "Naruto, you look kind of cool!"


----------



## Beatnik (Sep 29, 2007)

Squee717 said:


> This thread kept popping into my mind when I was watching the last 2 episodes.



Me too.  Its both funny and sad.

I think the worst shot was of Lee's face.  Someone screencapped it on the previous page.  He almost looks like a South Park character.


----------



## Lammy (Sep 29, 2007)

I think this looks good O_o

For the most part, the animation in 29-30 were good... except for the important transformation part.


----------



## Hio (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah the most parts were good


----------



## Felt (Sep 29, 2007)

BandanaDan said:


> I think this looks good O_o



Compare his eyeballs.


----------



## Shounen Bat (Sep 29, 2007)

neji, your head is just... wrong... the forehead curves funky, and theres too much hair.


jiraiya gives kakashi advice for a night on the town...

*Spoiler*: __ 







after a few drinks, kakashi makes his advance

*Spoiler*: __ 







the result (as you may have guessed):


----------



## Pein (Sep 29, 2007)

^all those look fine 
especially the neji pic


----------



## RacheT (Sep 29, 2007)

Mel said:


> =P The more I see those animations like that, the more I become worried...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Mmm, have some faith I guess that we'll get the rare animation quality it deserves.


----------



## Aiee! (Sep 29, 2007)

SPOILER TAG YOUR HUGE IMAGES.


----------



## Even (Sep 30, 2007)

I see nothing wrong with that pic of Neji....


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 30, 2007)

lets see if u can find whats wrong with this 83


----------



## Snow (Sep 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lets see if u can find whats wrong with this 83



It's not black and white so it's "filler". I win.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 30, 2007)

right... and nso's in his own little world... *pats*


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 30, 2007)

Which team did episode 30? team 10/9?


----------



## neshru (Sep 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lets see if u can find whats wrong with this 83


naruto's leg is weird


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 30, 2007)

^ Yeah it is, but THAT leg supposed to be Kakashi's leg


----------



## hara_karikitty (Sep 30, 2007)

It just gets worse huh. Like the time Deidaras hair was white..Ahh. Fun stuff.


----------



## reddik (Sep 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lets see if u can find whats wrong with this 83



Naruto's leg looks weird.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Sep 30, 2007)

Demon Naruto's face looks freaking ridiculous. What the hell is up with those black lips and black outline eyes? Its horrible. Im usually not nit picky but it really stood out when I first saw it.


----------



## NicoleMarieR (Sep 30, 2007)

are you shitting me here?
this is coming out of a professional studio. 

Thats it! I'm jumping on the next plane to tokyo, shoving a sharpie into their eyes, and I'll begin to draw Naruto from now on.


----------



## Even (Sep 30, 2007)

hahahahaha, that's funny Hoshi


----------



## Hoshigaki (Sep 30, 2007)

I made it too small though. I'm trying to fixit but imageshack is being a bitch

*EDIT* fixed


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 30, 2007)

lol just felt like editing this XD


----------



## Hio (Sep 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol just felt like editing this XD



That is awesome


----------



## Yuuko-Hime (Sep 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol just felt like editing this XD


----------



## FrostXian (Sep 30, 2007)

reddik said:


> Naruto's leg looks weird.



That's Kakashi's leg. :los


----------



## Verdugo (Sep 30, 2007)

Gai's new training program. Exercise only one arm.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 30, 2007)

Verdugo said:


> Gai's new training program. Exercise only one arm.



LOL! I wonder what was he doing all the time that only ONE arm is so... strong.
masturbation LOL

//HbS


----------



## chrisp (Sep 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol just felt like editing this XD



When I see that I just want to read manga


----------



## Chee (Sep 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol just felt like editing this XD



PicOodle! Bandwidth Exceeded.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 30, 2007)

oops here u go XD


----------



## Chee (Sep 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oops here u go XD



That's a huge difference. God, these anime peoples can't draw. D:


----------



## kyubisharingan (Sep 30, 2007)

lol, this just goes to show that people who dont work in animation studios can do better than the people who do work in the studios


----------



## BrojoJojo (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Sep 30, 2007)

Lol for a second there I thought that improved version of 2 tailed Naruto was from the DVD version with improved artwork XD


----------



## Applehead McMaster (Sep 30, 2007)

Chee said:


> That's a huge difference. God, these anime peoples can't draw. D:



Agreed. The 2nd pic below looks improved, but that one above looks way overdone. 



Dynamic Dragon said:


> lets see if u can find whats wrong with this 83



Naruto's right leg looks like it got chopped the hell off. And Kakashi's is rubbing it. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Sep 30, 2007)

This is depressing.
Did they get used to the way the fillers were drawn or something?
Or do they find it difficult to draw the characters a bit older?


----------



## Mel (Sep 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oops here u go XD



hehe, Let's make them hire u and them u fire everyone there xD

That's the proof that they really are doing a poor job... that lacks talent =P


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 30, 2007)

haha thats a brilliant lineup!


----------



## geG (Sep 30, 2007)

Chidori Mistress said:


> This is depressing.
> Did they get used to the way the fillers were drawn or something?
> Or do they find it difficult to draw the characters a bit older?



Most of the people doing the art/animation for Shippuuden did it for the fillers too, so yeah.

But yeah, 30 both confused and depressed me. They were the same art team that did 15 and 23, both of which were very well drawn and animated. I don't get how they got that bad that quickly 

And I know I said this in the video thread, but that redrawing of 2-tail Naruto is fantastic.


----------



## Mel (Sep 30, 2007)

LOL We should do a movement to redraw every frame in the eps LOL
Just kidding... We don't even get paid for that =P


----------



## Chee (Sep 30, 2007)

Very very true!


----------



## Catterix (Sep 30, 2007)

*Dynamic Dragon* that's fucking amazing. Love it! I'm editing it into my episode now!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 30, 2007)

DD I love you


----------



## Dilemma (Sep 30, 2007)

garfield, gb2/v/


----------



## Beelzejow (Sep 30, 2007)

Geg said:


> Most of the people doing the art/animation for Shippuuden did it for the fillers too, so yeah.
> 
> But yeah, 30 both confused and depressed me. They were the same art team that did 15 and 23, both of which were very well drawn and animated. I don't get how they got that bad that quickly
> 
> And I know I said this in the video thread, but that redrawing of 2-tail Naruto is fantastic.



_Are you 100% sure that it was that Team that did this episode? They're the 2nd best Team on Shippuuden. It has to be a mistake... _


----------



## Even (Sep 30, 2007)

wow.... DD, that was awesome  Really, really good job, man


----------



## Mel (Sep 30, 2007)

xD I tried to redo a frame like DD did... but It doesn't look so good... here it goes anyway:



>>Why can't they just trace over a manga pic o.O


----------



## Chee (Sep 30, 2007)

Mel said:


> xD I tried to redo a frame like DD did... but It doesn't look so good... here it goes anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> >>Why can't they just trace over a manga pic o.O



Heh, awesome. 

Yea, I wonder why they didn't trace it. Even so, they've been animators and artists for a very long time, they should be capable of copying Kishi's style.


----------



## Even (Sep 30, 2007)

very good Mel, very good


----------



## vifd?c?s (Sep 30, 2007)

pretty good wow


----------



## Vanity (Sep 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oops here u go XD



Wow, it's so much better. I don't see why it's too hard for the anime team to do that.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Oct 1, 2007)

Mel said:


> xD I tried to redo a frame like DD did... but It doesn't look so good... here it goes anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> >>Why can't they just trace over a manga pic o.O



it doesnt look so good?? its 1 million times better than the anime XD haha

me artanis were actually planning to do this scene, we were just trying to fgure how to do the tear effect XD


----------



## Deviate (Oct 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol just felt like editing this XD



Very professional! Unlike the people actually working for the studio...



Verdugo said:


> Gai's new training program. Exercise only one arm.



Not that is fucking funny! I seriously laughed by ass off!


----------



## dyrinn45 (Oct 1, 2007)

hahaha, its like reggy from lady in the water..maybe gai is the gaurdian?


----------



## Even (Oct 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> it doesnt look so good?? its 1 million times better than the anime XD haha
> 
> me artanis were actually planning to do this scene, we were just trying to fgure how to do the tear effect XD



Why not use the tear effects from the episode? Those were actually pretty good


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 1, 2007)

So much truth in just one picture. (consisting of three images)


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 1, 2007)

So, once again

Ordered
Expected
Got


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## infinite (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, you guys are good at this


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 1, 2007)

I think some people should send applications to studio Pierrot.


----------



## stupidthi3f (Oct 1, 2007)

*UltraSaku!*

Here's what Sakura reminds me of..


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 1, 2007)

Is that Ultraman? Dude you're old. lol


----------



## natwel (Oct 1, 2007)

Mel said:


> LOL We should do a movement to redraw every frame in the eps LOL
> Just kidding... We don't even get paid for that =P



You'd probably get more money on welfare than they do on wages.


----------



## reddik (Oct 1, 2007)

stupidthi3f said:


> Here's what Sakura reminds me of..



Lol I see a resembelence in them both XD


----------



## Hio (Oct 1, 2007)

Hehe Naruto couldn't hold it


----------



## vifd?c?s (Oct 1, 2007)

hehe  really awesome


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hio said:


> Hehe Naruto couldn't hold it


*Gyu ru ruuuuuuuuuuuuuu...* *Gyu ru ruuuuuuuuuuuuuu...*


----------



## Mel (Oct 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> it doesnt look so good?? its 1 million times better than the anime XD haha
> 
> me artanis were actually planning to do this scene, we were just trying to fgure how to do the tear effect XD



Hehe xD
What doesn't look better than the anime ^_^

Anyway It would be great if u guys could redo this scene too 
Yeah the tear must be difficult...Making it look more real...


----------



## Vanity (Oct 1, 2007)

Hatifnatten said:


> So, once again
> 
> Ordered
> Expected
> ...



Okay wow, seriously. You guys are way better than the job the official people are doing, which is really funny and sad at the same time.

I don't see how it's so hard for them to make it better. It makes me sad to see these comparisons sometimes since it really rubs the truth in. 

I mean not everything is horrible of course and I still enjoy watching it but there are just somethings that just DON'T COMPARE AT ALL.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 2, 2007)

Can I ask which team animated Episode 30? Is this the Gai vs Gai team? Because it's the worst episode of Naruto I've ever seen. They never got one character right. Please, answer me. I want someone to blame for that horrifying monster of an episode.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 2, 2007)

Perhaps... they're pushed on budget. 

No wait. What am I saying? This is *NARUTO*, the like most popular anime show in Japan currently. You'd think they'd have enough money to animate...at least acceptably. 



Now on the other hand, I can forgive those small animating companies that come up with terrific storylines but don't have enough animators to be able to make it nice looking...


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Oct 2, 2007)

Hatifnatten said:


> So, once again
> 
> Ordered
> Expected
> Got




These ought to be emailed to Tv Tokyo or Studio Pierrot. Honestly, they might get the idea and kick it up a notch *wishful thinking*.


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Oct 2, 2007)

The 'exercise one arm' Gai didn't bother me as much as the sketching of his nose and the 'fatso skirted' Neji beside him...


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 2, 2007)

Is it even okay to laugh? I had a dream the other day that I might actually have rather had the fillers continue then this.


----------



## Homura (Oct 2, 2007)

You'd expect that all the revenue and profit they make from their merchandise, you'd think that Studio Pierott would make the animation a teensy bit better. I guess they must be a bunch of money hungry penny pinchers! How the animation fluctuates fromn good to bad to worse then to good again is just plain ridiculous. Hm...maybe that's why I haven't been watching for like 3 months now...


----------



## .Near (Oct 2, 2007)

If they fuck over Tobi like that i will tear their eyes out and feed them to Kishimoto as a side dish of cow stomach.


----------



## ADA 2 (Oct 2, 2007)

those pictures were so bad, it was not even funny 

and i 2 hope tobi does not get screwed over in the end, please no


----------



## Oni (Oct 2, 2007)

I've said it once and I'll say it again:


= Studio Pierrot in action


----------



## Kaki (Oct 2, 2007)

omg, those are awesome and sad. I had not seen the KN part in the anime. 
How did you do those?


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Oct 2, 2007)

ADA 2 said:


> those pictures were so bad, it was not even funny
> 
> and i 2 hope tobi does not get screwed over in the end, please no



Well Sasori did so I wouldn't be surprised if Tobi did aswell.


----------



## Hio (Oct 2, 2007)

I like this thread


----------



## Kalle85 (Oct 2, 2007)

So Shippuuden is better in Ratings than Bleach or D.Gray-man, but the last two got better animation and they are drawn better - why is that?! I don't get it! Higher rated shows must get more budget, right?

Even D.Gray-man Filler had better quality than Shippuuden... xD


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## narutothealc (Oct 4, 2007)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> These ought to be emailed to Tv Tokyo or Studio Pierrot. Honestly, they might get the idea and kick it up a notch *wishful thinking*.



exactly, someone should seriously do this, and i mean it
send it to them and give them a wake up call


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 4, 2007)

Im lol'ing and crying at the same time.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 4, 2007)

Lol, pokefreak put that on his profile on DeviantArt.

*Is proud to have the pic i made on his profile*


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 4, 2007)

No Face said:


> If they fuck over Tobi like that i will tear their eyes out and feed them to Kishimoto as a side dish of cow stomach.



Count me in! I'll get so angry if they screw up Tobi  

*Spoiler*: __ 



They can't possibly screw up Tobi since he really dosen't have a face...for now...


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't know why people are threatening Kishimoto, he has nothing to do with the Animation.  

If people have to complain, take it up with Studio Pierott or to Shueshia Inc.  Afterall they are the ones putting up the money for the animation.  Tell them that they are wasting their money.

Anyhow,  I'm starting to think we are probably be better off animating Shippuuden ourselves.


----------



## Leanne (Oct 5, 2007)

I want the animation to be like the beginning of Shippuden episode 1, with Sasuke and all. That was just great, movie like. This is just crap, especially when you see it compared to the manga.


----------



## hara_karikitty (Oct 5, 2007)

Tyrannos said:


> Anyhow,  I'm starting to think we are probably be better off animating Shippuuden ourselves.



I'm in. I actually dread watching it now. But at the same time.. I kinda anticipate it, because I know its gonna suck. Its a love hate thing. But I just ended up laughing at all the emotional parts.

Cause, its made of lame.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2007)

Leanne said:


> I want the animation to be like the beginning of Shippuden episode 1, with Sasuke and all. That was just great, movie like. This is just crap, especially when you see it compared to the manga.



OMG Really!!!! We never realised that:amazed

Maybe you should become the head of Studio Pierrot.


----------



## gaara454545 (Oct 8, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> OMG Really!!!! We never realised that:amazed
> 
> Maybe you should become the head of Studio Pierrot.



fuck u dont make fun of peoples, what do u think yourself, also shitpooden animations sucks too much, and yes u dont know that fuck u.


----------



## neshru (Oct 8, 2007)

gaara454545 said:


> also shitpooden animations sucks too much, and yes u dont know that fuck u.


Really? We never realised that

Maybe you should become the head of Studio Pierrot.


----------



## Even (Oct 8, 2007)

gaara454545 said:


> fuck u dont make fun of peoples, what do u think yourself, also shitpooden animations sucks too much, and yes u dont know that fuck u.



Ever heard of sarcasm??? It's a well known fact that most people here want the animation and art to be the same as the preview in episode 1... When people show up here and whine about that, people will make fun of it. It's called stating the obvious.
and next time, please use a spell check......


----------



## RacheT (Oct 8, 2007)

Even said:


> Ever heard of sarcasm??? It's a well known fact that most people here want the animation and art to be the same as the preview in episode 1... When people show up here and whine about that, people will make fun of it. It's called stating the obvious.
> and next time, please use a spell check......



Not only stating the obvious, but it's hella irrational. It'd be a money drain to bring in animation+art quality of that status every episode.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Oct 8, 2007)

With all this pic restoration, someone should just open up a thread about it. These latest ones are part of the reasons why I've avoided the last 10 episodes.


----------



## gaara454545 (Oct 8, 2007)

can anyone here bring me the name of any anime had the same low frames of shippuuden episode 28, and did anyone understand the team gai fight in that episode, also did anyone compare that to the accel game on ps2, wow its the same of the game wow, fuck u all guys, that why the studio will not fix shippuuden because peoples like u always like it no matter what crap it is.


----------



## Even (Oct 8, 2007)

My head actually started to hurt trying to read what you wrote... USE SOME GODDAMN PERIODS DAMMIT!!!

And one more thing, Studio Pierrot doesn't give a flying fuck what anyone who downloads their anime illegally thinks about the show. They may care about the official ratings made by the Japanese, but not what illegal downloaders think...
And, also, you CANNOT compare an anime to a game... That's lack of common sense.


----------



## gaara454545 (Oct 8, 2007)

i said the fight its not understand able, because of the low frames, r u for real liked these bad episodes how, why bleach not having that many bad off model, i dont understand how u can say that team 2/10, 4/10 ,5/10 r good, and im buying the DVDs i had the DVDs for part 1 from 1 to 220 that why i want shitppooden to be better.


----------



## Even (Oct 8, 2007)

too bad for you then.........


----------



## ownageprince (Oct 8, 2007)

Haha they can't draw circles!!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 8, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> Just felt like editing this with *Artanis*



Fixed


----------



## Yashamaru (Oct 8, 2007)

All this thread confirms one thing: everyone here should read the manga.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Oct 8, 2007)

The fillers looked BETTER than Shitppuden.


----------



## aedai (Oct 9, 2007)

O.K
i agree...
some of the animation in shippuden is looking demented..
i mean the parts where it was all dodgy around the kyuubi part..
it did look realllllly bad..and i was actually laughing..cause it was so wrong.
>__<

but anyways..
when you think of it.
Think of how hard it is to do this animation..
i mean..i couldnt do it in a million years
it looks really impossible.
I know loads of people are working on the anime and all
but think how much they work.

Its annoying though how sometimes the animation is top notch..and then sometimes its absolutley rubbish and embarrasing..

buut i give credit to the animators of naruto


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 9, 2007)

aedai said:


> O.K
> i agree...
> some of the animation in shippuden is looking demented..
> i mean the parts where it was all dodgy around the kyuubi part..
> ...



Oh, I wouldn't say animating or drawing it the right way is hard. I mean, there are people who can do it and there are people who can't. Simple tracing of the manga panels and going from there to create sequences shouldn't be that hard. The only reason I could think of that Pierrot is messing up so badly is that they're paying the wrong people to do the job.


----------



## Na- (Oct 9, 2007)

THIS IS NOT AN FUCKING SERIOUS THREAD FOR YOUR SERIOUS ANIME QUALITY BASHING CONCERNS!
SPAMMERS GTFO THE BEST THREAD OF THIS FORUM, OKAY?


----------



## Oni (Oct 9, 2007)

gaara454545 said:


> i said the fight its not understand able, because of the low frames, r u for real liked these bad episodes how, why bleach not having that many bad off model, i dont understand how u can say that team 2/10, 4/10 ,5/10 r good, and im buying the DVDs i had the DVDs for part 1 from 1 to 220 that why i want shitppooden to be better.



I call for Funnily/Poorly *typed* Naruto Forums Posts 

Hear ye, hear ye, all twelve-year-olds


----------



## Catterix (Oct 9, 2007)

Er... What happened to the pictures?

Now it just seems to be people repeating the same lines over and over again with either Garra4245 and moonwalkerwiz causing massive headaches of idiocy for everyone else.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 9, 2007)

There is no shit to post because of the fucking 3 weeks break =/

This thread got already raped with the pics of 30


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2007)

I love how the little kiddies like to use the word Shitpuuden.
I always laugh at it. (Note, not because the "smart" used behind the word)


----------



## Catterix (Oct 9, 2007)

Arkanius said:


> I love how the little kiddies like to use the word Shitpuuden.
> I always laugh at it. (Note, not because the "smart" used behind the word)



Noooo!!! You're wrong!!!

It's smarter than that!

They call it shitPOOden!!!!!

See, the extra pun!!

I wish I was that inventive. Alas, I have an IQ above 70.


----------



## geG (Oct 9, 2007)

everyone just relax and enjoy the rainbow names


----------



## gaara454545 (Oct 9, 2007)

fuck shitpooden worst show ever...


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 9, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Er... What happened to the pictures?
> 
> Now it just seems to be people repeating the same lines over and over again with either Garra4245 and moonwalkerwiz causing massive headaches of idiocy for everyone else.



Did somebody just mention my name? Whoever says my name runs the risk of me visiting their house and murdering their children.


----------



## RacheT (Oct 9, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Noooo!!! You're wrong!!!
> 
> It's smarter than that!
> 
> ...



oh oh, and Poorot.


Those rascals.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 9, 2007)

Arkanius said:


> I love how the little kiddies like to use the word Shitpuuden.
> I always laugh at it. (Note, not because the "smart" used behind the word)


No, actualy we call it shitpoodone, to complete the feeling of low quality and lame. Though you're to smart to do something like that, obviously.


----------



## gaara454545 (Oct 10, 2007)

fuck shitpooden fuck lame animations in shitpooden fuck breaks without reasons fuck pooret only the people who work on shitpooden not bleach...


----------



## Vanity (Oct 10, 2007)

gaara454545 said:


> fuck shitpooden worst show ever...



Well if it's actually the 'worst show ever' I'm not sure why you're here. 

Anyway it's okay everyone can have their opinion, it's just that talking like that and cursing so much like you are, some people will just see you as a troll/spammer and that's not really a good idea.


----------



## Even (Oct 10, 2007)

gaara454545 said:


> fuck shitpooden fuck lame animations in shitpooden fuck breaks without reasons fuck pooret only the people who work on shitpooden not bleach...



shut up shut up shut up shut up SHUT THE FUCK UUUUUUUPPP!!!!!!

You are really getting on my nerves, you know that? Not because of your poor English, I can live with that, and not because you write extremely long sentences without commas or periods whatsoever. But because of your GODDAMN WHINING!!!! I think most of us know how you feel by now, and I guess most feel your pain (though I don't). But you don't have to whine and whine and whine into eternity about the SAME GODDAMN THING!!! ONCE is MORE than enough! Geez louise!

*phew* First time in the history of NF that I've been THAT pissed.... And if a mod finds this post too aggressive or whatever, you're welcome to delete it... I just had to let it out....


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 10, 2007)

Theres a Complaining thread, go do your shit there! >:


----------



## Lord Jure (Oct 10, 2007)

LOL

shitpooden


You guys have just made my day better.


----------



## HappyCat (Oct 10, 2007)

This has got to be the FUNNIEST Thread, Seriously HILARIOUS!  lol


----------



## Hoshigaki (Oct 10, 2007)

Lol studio poorot...Ingenious


----------



## Catterix (Oct 10, 2007)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> Did somebody just mention my name? Whoever says my name runs the risk of me visiting their house and murdering their children.



I *am* that child


----------



## Shodai (Oct 10, 2007)

Last 2 pages are full of whining, faggotry, and flaming. I'm suprised a mod hasn't deleted them.


----------



## gaara454545 (Oct 10, 2007)

Even said:


> shut up shut up shut up shut up SHUT THE FUCK UUUUUUUPPP!!!!!!
> 
> You are really getting on my nerves, you know that? Not because of your poor English, I can live with that, and not because you write extremely long sentences without commas or periods whatsoever. But because of your GODDAMN WHINING!!!! I think most of us know how you feel by now, and I guess most feel your pain (though I don't). But you don't have to whine and whine and whine into eternity about the SAME GODDAMN THING!!! ONCE is MORE than enough! Geez louise!
> 
> *phew* First time in the history of NF that I've been THAT pissed.... And if a mod finds this post too aggressive or whatever, you're welcome to delete it... I just had to let it out....




yes im happy now, because u r pissed, coz ur always happy at any episode of shippuuden, and i always think why he is happy, but now i feel good because you said ((I think most of us know how you feel by now, and I guess most feel your pain )),
sorry now i will not whine and whine into eternity again,

u know episode 26 was very good, because it was sasori last battle, i think also kuuybi will be important for the studio, i know there will be more for kuuybi in the next arc, but i cant understand kuuybi drawn like that bad sorry,

Even tell me how to be happy like u, at any episode u always be happy how ??


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 10, 2007)

^ Why this guy isn't banned yet?


----------



## gaara454545 (Oct 10, 2007)

Artanis said:


> ^ Why this guy isn't banned yet?



but u changed kuuybi into the manga picture with Dynamic Dragon, and u know that kuuybi was drawn bad, why u hate me, coz i said kuuybi drawn bad, me and my brother, we want u to fix kuuybi in the whole episode, and share it with us to delete the studio episode, and replace it with ur fixed episode,

i prefer u and Dynamic Dragon on the whole studio pierrot, and u said u want me to be banned


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Oct 10, 2007)

Artanis said:


> ^ Why this guy isn't banned yet?



Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 10, 2007)

gaara454545 said:


> but u changed kuuybi into the manga picture with Dynamic Dragon, and u know that kuuybi was drawn bad, why u hate me, coz i said kuuybi drawn bad, me and my brother, we want u to fix kuuybi in the whole episode, and share it with us to delete the studio episode, and replace it with ur fixed episode,
> 
> i prefer u and Dynamic Dragon on the whole studio pierrot, and u said u want me to be banned....



Its because of your:

1) Poor spelling

2) Poor English

3) your whining, you whine like a 5 years old, there are people who know how to complain like a pro(Delta Shell)

4) You annoy Even, and he is my friend >:

So yeah, fix yourself and you got yourself a friend


----------



## gaara454545 (Oct 10, 2007)

i dont want friends, and yes im 5 years old, and i write note that i dont know english, i want one thing is naruto being like part one, i came here to see how people will said about the bad episodes, and i surprised to see people like these crapy episodes, i want to pay money to the studio if had to, coz i really really like naruto series, and u understand my english, yes its poor i dont care, but u understand it bye...


----------



## Na- (Oct 10, 2007)

I call mod to clean up this thread!
No pictures for like 4 pages, ALL Because of this brainless idiot's whining.

gaara454545, Take your shit to another thread.
Why is it that newbies join JUST to cause havoc? That's... just... Oh shit the ignorance is so overwhelming i cant find an appropriate word for it.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 10, 2007)

He's just a troll.

Probably some friend-less old loser in his mother's basement thinking he's hardcore for winding you lot up.


----------



## Denizen (Oct 10, 2007)

Catterix said:


> He's just a troll.
> 
> Probably some friend-less old loser in his mother's basement thinking he's hardcore for winding you lot up.



I miss the good old trolls.


----------



## P-Nut (Oct 10, 2007)

I wanted to laugh at some badly drawn shippuden scenes but everyones bitching like 5year olds....
 bah post some bad pictures of yourself so we can laugh anyways


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 10, 2007)

That naughty friend-less old loser in his mother's basement thinking he's hardcore for winding you lot up


----------



## gaara454545 (Oct 10, 2007)

all of u guys here r 5 years old, because u all watching something like shitpoodone for kids, guys grow up and watch something like bleach more mature...


----------



## Catterix (Oct 10, 2007)

Just... Why...


----------



## gaara454545 (Oct 10, 2007)

why u r crying because shitpoodone like shit ??


----------



## RacheT (Oct 10, 2007)

gaara454545 said:


> all of u guys here r 5 years old, because u all watching something like shitpoodone for kids, guys grow up and watch something like bleach more mature...



lolololololololol


A good troll is one that avoids using overrused cliche's. Keep that in mind.


----------



## gaara454545 (Oct 10, 2007)

im good boy like tobi, who will be drawn like shit in episode 32, with team rated 2/10, the best team ever, this team will not get fired, until the end of the world...


----------



## HappyCat (Oct 10, 2007)

IF YOU THINK IT'S SHIT THEN WHY ARE YOU HERE!!!

LOL, this thread gets ever more funnier!


----------



## Bree (Oct 10, 2007)

OMG I can't stand it...

Sorry if you don't think they're funny or anything, but I just HAD to post something





I actually think the Gai one was posted already...


----------



## HappyCat (Oct 10, 2007)

I liked first two of Deidara!!! 

I think there's alot more argueing to come seeing as the next episode of Naruto doesn't come out till 18th of October.


----------



## Bree (Oct 10, 2007)

Shiro Ookami said:


> I liked first two of Deidara!!!
> 
> I think there's alot more argueing to come seeing as the next episode of Naruto doesn't come out till 18th of October.



Woo! That's my birthday!!

I mean...oh no...I actually have no idea what to expect.


----------



## HappyCat (Oct 10, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, If it's really your birthday.


----------



## Bree (Oct 10, 2007)

Shiro Ookami said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, If it's really your birthday.



Thanks  And yeah...October 18 is my b-day

And since I hate to be off topic, here's another picture I just happened upon


She was turning her head...that scene looked very awkward to me...


----------



## Chee (Oct 10, 2007)

We need a mod in here, reporting posts and PMing mod. 



SilverHairedGirl said:


> OMG I can't stand it...
> 
> Sorry if you don't think they're funny or anything, but I just HAD to post something
> 
> ...



Naruto and Deidara are so badly drawn. Why must the draw so badly!


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Oct 10, 2007)

SilverHairedGirl said:


> OMG I can't stand it...
> 
> Sorry if you don't think they're funny or anything, but I just HAD to post something
> 
> ...



these look fine to me.


----------



## Chee (Oct 10, 2007)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> these look fine to me.



All of their faces are screwed up.

Look at Naruto's face, its too long and scrunchy looking.


----------



## Bree (Oct 10, 2007)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> these look fine to me.



In the first one Deidara's head looks too big and in the last one, Sakura's eyes...

But I really posted those to get away from all the annoying talking. Jeez, I hope we don't have another 3 week break.


----------



## Chee (Oct 10, 2007)

SilverHairedGirl said:


> In the first one Deidara's head looks too big and in the last one, Sakura's eyes...
> 
> But I really posted those to get away from all the annoying talking. Jeez, I hope we don't have another 3 week break.



Not to mention in the last one, Naruto's nose is waaay to long.


----------



## Bree (Oct 10, 2007)

Chee said:


> Not to mention in the last one, Naruto's nose is waaay to long.



That too.


----------



## Even (Oct 11, 2007)

Finally some pictures to discuss 
The second Deidara pic looks really weird... Hope they fix it for the DVD release...


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 11, 2007)

LOL. Seems like you're having a problem with the gaara45 guy.

Honestly, I want to bash Episode 30 more, but I've made a promise not to do that again. I'll reserve my bashing for Episode 32.

And please don't ban gaara45. He represents the extreme side of the NF's opinion, so I think that's still good. Guys like him make democracy work.


----------



## soulman (Oct 11, 2007)

This is kinda stupid!!! You all looking for mistakes!!! But you guy must understand something! All anime episodes are rushed! One anime team need to complete 1 episode in like 2 months therefore I can understand the  quality of the episodes... This is not a question of money but the war for air-time on TV!!! Why do you think there are no monthly breaks between seasons!! Cuz the anime can lose the air-slot on the TV scedule!!! I have no doubth that the DVD releases will have improved art...


----------



## HappyCat (Oct 11, 2007)

Meh, if they put the filler arcs in it will be terrible anyway. Yes, they do have a small amount of time to do it, but some mistakes are just so blatent that it seems as though they put it in there in the first place!


----------



## raxor (Oct 11, 2007)

soulman said:


> This is kinda stupid!!! You all looking for mistakes!!! But you guy must understand something! All anime episodes are rushed! One anime team need to complete 1 episode in like 2 months therefore I can understand the  quality of the episodes... This is not a question of money but the war for air-time on TV!!! Why do you think there are no monthly breaks between seasons!! Cuz the anime can lose the air-slot on the TV scedule!!! I have no doubth that the DVD releases will have improved art...



Yes, what did you want?

We just get in here to have a laugh. Don't find it funny? Then don't come here.


----------



## HappyCat (Oct 11, 2007)

> Yes, what did you want?
> 
> We just get in here to have a laugh. Don't find it funny? Then don't come here.



Yes, well spoken raxor!


----------



## Shodai (Oct 11, 2007)

raxor said:


> Yes, what did you want?
> 
> We just get in here to have a laugh. Don't find it funny? Then don't come here.



Fuck, this should be stickied at the top of each page. This thread seems to attract people who keep bitching about shippuden, and people who are bitching at the people who are bitching.

Keep this in mind people:

"THIS THREAD IS FOR THE LULZ "


----------



## FrostXian (Oct 11, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Keep this in mind people:
> 
> "THIS THREAD IS FOR THE LULZ "


Internet is serious business.


----------



## Chee (Oct 11, 2007)

soulman said:


> This is kinda stupid!!! You all looking for mistakes!!! But you guy must understand something! All anime episodes are rushed! One anime team need to complete 1 episode in like 2 months therefore I can understand the  quality of the episodes... This is not a question of money but the war for air-time on TV!!! Why do you think there are no monthly breaks between seasons!! Cuz the anime can lose the air-slot on the TV scedule!!! I have no doubth that the DVD releases will have improved art...



These are professional animators you're talking about. They deal with deadlines all the time, that is no excuse to half-ass everything.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 11, 2007)

lol, they would've been better off copy pasting Kishi's manga artwork in the show and animating that in a flipbook format.


----------



## Chee (Oct 11, 2007)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> lol, they would've been better off copy pasting Kishi's manga artwork in the show and animating that in a flipbook format.



Have you seen that, "This is what four-tails should have looked like?" thread?

Sadly, those guys aren't professional animators and they did a better job.


----------



## Evil_Good (Oct 12, 2007)

SilverHairedGirl said:


> OMG I can't stand it...
> 
> Sorry if you don't think they're funny or anything, but I just HAD to post something
> 
> ...




The animators learned there shapes.


----------



## Shun Endoh (Oct 12, 2007)

lawl I can't believe how serious some of these people are being. Can they not laugh at some of the mistakes. Just because someone chooses to show one doesn't mean "OMG 10101!)! I hate this series!"


----------



## Denji (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh my God.

With each new episode lately we get a new batch of lulz.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 13, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> Internet is serious business.





Shun Endoh said:


> lawl I can't believe how serious some of these people are being. Can they not laugh at some of the mistakes. Just because someone chooses to show one doesn't mean "OMG 10101!)! I hate this series!"


----------



## scerpers (Oct 13, 2007)

Artanis said:


> Since the old thread disappeared somehow, and tomorrow the new series will start, I've decided to open a sequel to the old thread. So start to post scenes!
> 
> 
> 
> Her nose looks akward



Everything about Sakurais akward, this is nothing new


----------



## ulquihime_baby (Oct 13, 2007)

there has been alot. mostly of sasuke ive seen.


----------



## ~Flippy (Oct 13, 2007)

I posted this in another thread, but when I saw it I was convinced Kishi isnt completely straight.


----------



## Din (Oct 13, 2007)

Closetpervert said:


> I posted this in another thread, but when I saw it I was convinced Kishi isnt completely straight.



But Kishi didn't make the fillers.


----------



## ~Flippy (Oct 13, 2007)

Winged Navi said:


> But Kishi didn't make the fillers.



But he made Naruto, and look at the kid's motives!


----------



## BrojoJojo (Oct 14, 2007)

^ Very funneh 8D


----------



## Apollo (Oct 14, 2007)

omg, that picture is so funny!


----------



## Chee (Oct 14, 2007)

Closetpervert said:


> But he made Naruto, and look at the kid's motives!



...but he did not make filler.


----------



## Carly (Oct 14, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYe2Bv-ZmsM[/YOUTUBE]

Thats over 200 episodes worth of horribly drawn shit in there.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 14, 2007)

That was posted about ten pages ago, and I'm sure many times before that. But whatever. Its always a good watch.


----------



## Carly (Oct 14, 2007)

Deviate said:


> That was posted about ten pages ago, and I'm sure many times before that. But whatever. Its always a good watch.



How many times must i fail at life?


----------



## Pein (Oct 14, 2007)

Don't feel bad its easy not to catch those things when they're buried in multiple pages.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 15, 2007)

Carly said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYe2Bv-ZmsM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Thats over 200 episodes worth of horribly drawn shit in there.



There are 3 parts, each 9 minutes 50~ seconds.
Watch them all. 

//HbS


----------



## natwel (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm just thinking, did Kishi draw a panel of Naruto and Sasuke kissing each other in the manga just before the explanatory meeting in chapter/episode 2?


----------



## natwel (Oct 15, 2007)

Chee said:


> These are professional animators you're talking about. They deal with deadlines all the time, that is no excuse to half-ass everything.



Just because _you _like working your ass off, the truth is regardless of your talent in art of how often you are stressed, it doesn't change the fact that a human brain goes dead after overworking.


----------



## reddik (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol I remember watching that scene with Itate in it on the Naruto dub XD


----------



## ~Flippy (Oct 16, 2007)

reddik said:


> Lol I remember watching that scene with Itate in it on the Naruto dub XD



Yeah, Idate likes it where it half-counts.


----------



## Moonraker_One (Oct 16, 2007)

Carly said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYe2Bv-ZmsM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Thats over 200 episodes worth of horribly drawn shit in there.



It has my photoshops in it!

Even the "save the beer" one!

I am loved


----------



## natwel (Oct 17, 2007)

Catterix why did you call me a suck up, is there anything wrong with complimenting DD's skills. You cannot deny he's a good drawer and his art is better than most shippuden frames, even if he does have the luxury of doing it in his free time. 
I've always admired you and I can't beleive you talked to me like that.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 17, 2007)

Carly said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYe2Bv-ZmsM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Thats over 200 episodes worth of horribly drawn shit in there.



I can't believe I just watched that whole thing. XD It was pretty long. lol. Just goes to show how many poorly drawn parts there really were.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Oct 17, 2007)

Carly said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYe2Bv-ZmsM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Thats over 200 episodes worth of horribly drawn shit in there.



I still can't believe that MSkyDragons never added this funny image in one of his parts of that video...



^ That image was totally hillarious back when the Poorly Drawn Naruto Scenes topic was popular. Isn't their any love for Goku?


----------



## Catterix (Oct 17, 2007)

There's loads of love for Goku 

Gokuden533, however...


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 17, 2007)

For the love of god people..please watch this Naruto parody..found it on AnimeSuki..I think I busted some ribs lol'ing at it!  
[Q-R] Dragonaut -The Resonance- ep 03 (D-TX DivX6.6 1280x720 24fps).avi

The man who made it must be a genius,because this sadly was better drawn and much,much funnier that the actual  Naruto episode..


----------



## Apollo (Oct 17, 2007)

Gokuden553?


----------



## Chee (Oct 17, 2007)

apo11o said:


> Gokuden553?



Wasn't he the member that left NF after the mods removed around 3,000 posts of his?


----------



## SatoSky (Oct 17, 2007)

Ciupy said:


> For the love of god people..please watch this Naruto parody..found it on AnimeSuki..I think I busted some ribs lol'ing at it!
> not compatibile.
> 
> The man who made it must be a genius,because this sadly was better drawn and much,much funnier that the actual  Naruto episode..



Haha that was hillarious, especially in the scene where Kakashi's eye started to bleed after all of that straining. Seriously you'd think that his eye should've bled in the anime aswell after taking all that time


----------



## neshru (Oct 17, 2007)

Ciupy said:


> not compatibile.


lol, that killed me. 
Everyone, be sure to watch it


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2007)

lol, gokuden was nicky the ninja's spamming dupe.


----------



## El Torero (Oct 18, 2007)

From the 2º Shippuden opening, lol


----------



## shadow__nin (Oct 18, 2007)

Ciupy said:


> For the love of god people..please watch this Naruto parody..found it on AnimeSuki..I think I busted some ribs lol'ing at it!
> [Q-R] Gosyusho Sama Ninomiya Kun ep 03 (D-TVQ x264 704x396 VFR).​avi
> 
> The man who made it must be a genius,because this sadly was better drawn and much,much funnier that the actual  Naruto episode..



LoLtastic. I didn't know it was possible to shoot liquid out of my nose, mouth and ears at the same time.
That Oro shot is hilarious.


----------



## Even (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice Oro shot


----------



## Rolling~Star (Oct 18, 2007)

Love the Oro Pic.


----------



## Tobi (Oct 18, 2007)

Why not? I never do like that 

@@;;;;


----------



## Rivayir (Oct 18, 2007)

I just realized that the text I have posted in the pic is a spoiler.


----------



## Tobi (Oct 18, 2007)

Ohhh... You.... T.T


----------



## alexs2602 (Oct 18, 2007)

lol the only part i liked about that preview was probobly, the closeup of tsunade, and when sakura turns around, the rest are average, and iruka doesnt look like himself oO

lol on that tema shika, theres alot of mistakes, shika's face is just wierd and his hand, and temari doesnt look like.... temari Oo

yeah, i suppose the konohamaru lazy eye can get away with it being a small error, but the rest really cant x_D


----------



## Shodai (Oct 18, 2007)

Ciupy said:


> For the love of god people..please watch this Naruto parody..found it on AnimeSuki..I think I busted some ribs lol'ing at it!
> [Q-R] Gosyusho Sama Ninomiya Kun ep 03 (D-TVQ x264 704x396 VFR).​avi
> 
> The man who made it must be a genius,because this sadly was better drawn and much,much funnier that the actual  Naruto episode..



LOL.... oh wow, i shat brick


----------



## Tobi (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey, I think Kakashi's mask is breaking?


----------



## Shodai (Oct 18, 2007)

These are all from me.


Just bad art here


I thought this looked weird


COME WITH ME LITTLE _BOYSSSSSSS_~!




SO I CAN RAEP YOU WITH MA SNAKES



Sakura wasn't just famed for her forehead..... Even here forehead pales in comparison to her... CHIN OF DOOM!


Lol guys my hair grew back for a sec


----------



## Shodai (Oct 18, 2007)

Kankuro seems to have fascination with his sister's ass.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 18, 2007)

Shippuuden is doomed.
Nice Oro pic and Kankurou
We were waiting *3 weeks* for bad episode

//HbS


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 18, 2007)

Tobi said:


> Hey, I think Kakashi's mask is breaking?


It's because he can't control his Vaizard powers... yet.


----------



## Moonraker_One (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry, I had to:


----------



## geG (Oct 18, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Just bad art here



Yeah, that was just about the only badly-drawn shot this week, and it wasn't even from this episode.

Still ugh, why does he look like that?


----------



## mugenmarv (Oct 18, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> It's because he can't control his Vaizard powers... yet.



Haha, I guess Kakashi was an ex-anbu member? memories...


----------



## Shodai (Oct 18, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> It's because he can't control his Vaizard powers... yet.



Vaizard!Kakashi = Win


NOW WE ALL KNOW WHY TSUNADE + JIRAIYA CONSIDER HIM A GIVEN FOR HOKAGE


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Oct 18, 2007)

Lol those are hillarious XD


----------



## Vanity (Oct 18, 2007)

Hunted by sister said:


> Shippuuden is doomed.
> Nice Oro pic and Kankurou
> We were waiting *3 weeks* for bad episode
> 
> //HbS



I admit that Oro could have looked better in the OP than he did.


----------



## El Torero (Oct 18, 2007)

Mmmm, shall I call? 

EDIT: Lol, Kakashi is la Primera Espada


----------



## natwel (Oct 19, 2007)

I thought the sharingam filler dragged on for too long, maybe that was the joke, but it wasn't entertaining to me.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 19, 2007)

How the hell..I mean they actually made S look even more gay in the anime than he is in the manga..incredible..


----------



## Hio (Oct 19, 2007)

I think this was funny


----------



## Kaki (Oct 19, 2007)

But it's good stuff.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 19, 2007)

Hio said:


> I think this was funny



Almost like tentacle rape

//HbS


----------



## chocy (Oct 19, 2007)

@Hio
Haha, I find the captions of that screen shot quite befitting of the picture too. It is like Oro having a sexual dream of Sasuke getting tentacle raped.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Oct 19, 2007)

Hio said:


> I think this was funny



Lol Rape Time


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Oct 19, 2007)

lolz


----------



## Shodai (Oct 19, 2007)

My Sig. Lulz.


----------



## Denizen (Oct 19, 2007)

Hio said:


> I think this was funny



What makes it even funnier is the subtitles.

It basically implies that Naruto dreams of this.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 19, 2007)

lol I thought that was the point of the joke  But, for me, more Orochimaru, given that his eyes are appearing from behind... almost lustfully...


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2007)

I called.


----------



## pancake (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm calling  

"Hi this is Sai you have reached my voice message because you lack Penis. Please leave penis after the beep" BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2007)

I rang but then realised I'd need subtitles to understand what he was saying


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I rang but then realised I'd need subtitles to understand what he was saying



You don't need subtitles to understand what he's saying. It's most likely it's just "penis" over and over again.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 19, 2007)

What's penis in Japanese?


----------



## HappyCat (Oct 19, 2007)

...inkei, youbutsu, penisu and dankon. o__o

Does any1 know if there's a Sai FC cuz I wanna join!


----------



## GokuSoul (Oct 19, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> What's penis in Japanese?



Chinpo = penis don't ask me why I know that.


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> What's penis in Japanese?



I think its inkei (陰茎).



Shiro Ookami said:


> Does any1 know if there's a Sai FC cuz I wanna join!



Right here.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 19, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lolz



It's his eyes that are really off in that pic. If not for that it wouldn't be so bad.

And naked Sasuke in the OP surprised me really. I didn't think they would put that in there. Meh. I just hope for some extra Deidara fanservice in the future. Sasuke doesn't do it for me. XD


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 19, 2007)

THAT WAS HILARIOUS! Someone should make one of her holding a porn vid or mag LOL


----------



## Jazz (Oct 19, 2007)

Naruto is soooooooooo doomed to fail in the ratings


----------



## dkirbyj (Oct 20, 2007)

Orochimaru again...


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 20, 2007)

dkirbyj said:


> Orochimaru again...



LOL. I knew someone would point that out. I noticed in the manga too a long time ago. It's funny though that Pierrot really colored his clothes yellow. Maybe they were having fun with it, too.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 20, 2007)

lol that's so awesome.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Oct 20, 2007)

Hunted by sister said:


> Shippuuden is doomed.
> Nice Oro pic and Kankurou
> We were waiting *3 weeks* for bad episode
> 
> //HbS



This episode ain't bad, these are all just in-motions shots.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 20, 2007)

This episode is a huge improvement in terms of animation compared to the prior episodes, especially the ones involving big-nose Gai.


----------



## Bad Zipper (Oct 20, 2007)

This is a bit nitpicky considering the episode itself was fairly well done but:

considering the shot was a dead on shot of her face, not any angles and not from the side, she's got quite the hairdo going on.


----------



## Bree (Oct 20, 2007)

dkirbyj said:


> Orochimaru again...



 lol...is that a cat at the bottom of the picture?


----------



## Even (Oct 20, 2007)

a pretty damn huge cat then :amazed
I guess Pierrot had some fun with that pic


----------



## ADA 2 (Oct 20, 2007)

lmfao at the pic were the snake man sneaked in to have a look at gaara hahahaha


----------



## Fable (Zaru dupe) (Oct 20, 2007)

God this thread is hilarious. There are some who really try too hard to be funny, but some are just great ~_~


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 20, 2007)

dkirbyj said:


> Orochimaru again...


O_o what the...



bakaneko77 said:


> This is a bit nitpicky considering the episode itself was fairly well done but:
> 
> considering the shot was a dead on shot of her face, not any angles and not from the side, she's got quite the hairdo going on.


ROFL. You send me flying on the floor



SilverHairedGirl said:


> lol...is that a cat at the bottom of the picture?


It`s a panther. Suna likes to summon them, Temari did, and that guy did too.

//HbS


----------



## El Torero (Oct 20, 2007)

Hio said:


> I think this was funny



Now I know what is the dream of Orochimaru and all the Sasuke fangirls


----------



## Catterix (Oct 20, 2007)

Temari summoned a ferret.

However, yes, it's a Panther, I think we've seen them elsewhere in the show.


----------



## Fable (Zaru dupe) (Oct 20, 2007)

Haha the sakura hair one

One should make a sketch on how big her hair needed to be to suit for that shot


----------



## Bree (Oct 20, 2007)

> However, yes, it's a Panther, I think we've seen them elsewhere in the show.





> It`s a panther. Suna likes to summon them, Temari did, and that guy did too.
> 
> //HbS



Ah, thanks for that. I thought it would be weird if it was a cat...


----------



## reddik (Oct 20, 2007)

bakaneko77 said:


> This is a bit nitpicky considering the episode itself was fairly well done but:
> 
> considering the shot was a dead on shot of her face, not any angles and not from the side, she's got quite the hairdo going on.



Lol at Sakura's hair overgrowth


----------



## Catterix (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah, that bit was odd. It's not uncommon in the show Naruto for that to happen, I remember a similar thing happening with Kurenai when watching Hinata VS Neji, but this time, it's like they forgot to fade out the side of her hair in time.

Weird


----------



## Hio (Oct 20, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> My Sig. Lulz.



Hehe awesome sig, but this episode was nice i think The animation was pretty good


----------



## gaara454545 (Oct 20, 2007)

but in the end, it was great episode, that u can keep it, and watched again, and again, small errors r forgotten...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 20, 2007)

SilverHairedGirl said:


> Ah, thanks for that. I thought it would be weird if it was a cat...



Panther IS cat, isn`t it?

//HbS


----------



## Bree (Oct 20, 2007)

Hunted by sister said:


> Panther IS cat, isn`t it?
> 
> //HbS



Well I thought it would be weird if it was a _kitty _cat. Like a house pet cat.

Or maybe they are the same. 




Dynamic Dragon said:


> lolz



His eyes are...:rofl


----------



## ninjaneko (Oct 20, 2007)

It's because you lack...nose.


lol @ this thread.


----------



## neshru (Oct 20, 2007)

another small detail that bothered me:



there is something wrong with this grass...


----------



## Chee (Oct 20, 2007)

neshru said:


> another small detail that bothered me:
> 
> 
> 
> there is something wrong with this grass...



lol, who looks at grass? 

But, yea that looks funny. xD


----------



## Deviate (Oct 20, 2007)

When Chiyo is trying to bring back Gara Naruto tried to approach Chiyo, but Sakura stops him. Does anyone else notice that Sukura's body and the hand she placed on Naruto's chest are too far away from each other?


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Oct 20, 2007)

neshru said:


> another small detail that bothered me:
> 
> 
> 
> there is something wrong with this grass...



Haha I can't believe I missed that one, must be since I was reading the subs at that time:amazed


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 20, 2007)

ninjaneko said:


> It's because you lack...nose.


Zetsu is damn huge. Way too huge.



neshru said:


> another small detail that bothered me:
> 
> 
> 
> there is something wrong with this grass...


LOl... since when Naruto is transparent?



Chee said:


> lol, who looks at grass?


Drug addicted people. And people who work at computers. Looking at green things, like plants, is a good way to relax your eyes.

//HbS


----------



## Shodai (Oct 20, 2007)

Sigh, I wish Naruto didn't get abused all the time. Why does he take it? What happened to the Naruto that didn't take shit from anyone... Pfft, he should have gone kyuubi on those bitches.


----------



## geG (Oct 20, 2007)

Actually that would have been awesome to see Naruto go kyuubi on those two Gaara fangirls.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2007)

Geg said:


> Actually that would have been awesome to see Naruto go kyuubi on those two Gaara fangirls.



Those girls were probably bitches to Gaara until a while ago so I wouldn't mind seeing Naruto incenerate them.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 20, 2007)

Dark!Naruto FTW


----------



## ninjaneko (Oct 20, 2007)

pouncing once

pouncing twice - Sakura's a kitty! Raow!


This isn't a bad pic or anything, just...

Wow. That's flexible. (No bad jokes!)


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 20, 2007)

neshru said:


> another small detail that bothered me:
> 
> 
> 
> there is something wrong with this grass...




lol ya i wonder if someone will redo that to see how it's suppose to look. The grass looks computerized. From when he first hits the ground till Kankuro starts talking the grass covers him up. Also look at the headband part close to his hand it's also covered lol.


----------



## Bree (Oct 20, 2007)

> This isn't a bad pic or anything, just...
> 
> Wow. That's flexible. (No bad jokes!)




Flexy Sakura...


*Spoiler*: __ 





Flexy Oro!!


----------



## Shodai (Oct 20, 2007)

Prediction: This thread will explode with lulz next episode.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 20, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Those girls were probably bitches to Gaara until a while ago so I wouldn't mind seeing Naruto incenerate them.



Actually Matsuri has had a crush on Gaara for a long time...


----------



## Denizen (Oct 20, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Prediction: This thread will explode with lulz next episode.



Yeah, we do need some Corruptions of Laugh Out Loud soon.


----------



## neshru (Oct 20, 2007)

that reminds me of:


----------



## Vanity (Oct 20, 2007)

SilverHairedGirl said:


> Flexy Sakura...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wow he looks extremely weird. o_o And out of all people....it's really weird to see him looking so silly like that. LOL.

Haha it's something you wouldn't notice without taking a screencap since it goes by way too fast otherwise.

And as for the flexible Sakura pics....the first one looks REALLY weird. The one from the Sasori fight. That's just a really odd pic. She looks like a cat totally. x_x


----------



## Fable (Zaru dupe) (Oct 20, 2007)

The Orochimaru one isn't weird considering how much of a snake-like person he is. Literally.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 20, 2007)

Fable said:


> The Orochimaru one isn't weird considering how much of a snake-like person he is. Literally.



That's true. He's probably actually the most flexible character.

However everyone has to admit that regardless of that, that screencap does look extremely odd and one of his legs is going a totally different direction than the other one. o_o


----------



## The Question (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah, Orochimaru could definately win a limbo contest, hands down. 

*Cues the Tsunade fanboys who'll say that she's the most horizontal of them all..*


----------



## Milo- (Oct 20, 2007)

Good, New character, you look kind of Hitler.

Seriously, is that a mustache?


----------



## dkirbyj (Oct 20, 2007)

Milo- said:


> Good, New character, you look kind of Hitler.
> 
> Seriously, is that a mustache?



I think its supposed to be the line indicating his upper lip. Very thick...


----------



## pancake (Oct 20, 2007)

Lawl I had to


----------



## The Question (Oct 20, 2007)

Milo- said:


> Good, New character, you look kind of Hitler.
> 
> Seriously, is that a mustache?



Lol, glad I'm not the only one who thought that...subliminal messages maybe?:amazed


----------



## Asuma (Oct 21, 2007)

Sai has glasses?


----------



## Even (Oct 21, 2007)

Sai looks like Hitler :amazed


----------



## variousart (Oct 21, 2007)

neshru said:


> another small detail that bothered me:
> 
> 
> 
> there is something wrong with this grass...



I lol'ed if I saw Naruto's face on this pic. It look like he's drunk.


----------



## ADA 2 (Oct 21, 2007)

wow that grass............looks so bad LOL


----------



## reddik (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow I never saw that grass error the first time XD


----------



## chidorikk (Oct 21, 2007)

lol grass wow. kishimoto is gettting lazy. {spelt name wrong D:}


----------



## Hoshigaki (Oct 21, 2007)

chidorikk said:


> lol grass wow. kishimoto is gettting lazy. {spelt name wrong D:}


Kishimoto? Kishimito got nothing to do with the anime.
He only writes the manga...


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 21, 2007)

variousart said:


> I lol'ed if I saw Naruto's face on this pic. It look like he's drunk.



No,you gotta be drunk. What did you see of drunk there?


----------



## Chee (Oct 21, 2007)

chidorikk said:


> lol grass wow. kishimoto is gettting lazy. {spelt name wrong D:}



Kishimoto didn't do anything.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 21, 2007)

lol the grass design is the same in ep 30.

Also, you can see a better version of it in the Part 1 series when they're fighting Kimimaru.


----------



## neshru (Oct 21, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Also, you can see a better version of it in the Part 1 series when they're fighting Kimimaru.


i remember the grass was really well done in those episodes. I was disappointed seeing they don't put as much effort in details like that anymore.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 21, 2007)

Uchiha Luiz said:


> No,you gotta be drunk. What did you see of drunk there?



You've never been drunk, have you? 

He looks very much like someone who's either on the downside of being drunk, or have a hangover.

Aaaanyway, yeah, it's a shame it's not quite the same quality as in Part 1, but, meh.


----------



## Nekki (Oct 22, 2007)

Isn't complaining about the grass a bit picky...

somebody get a random funny picture from naruto fast D:


----------



## Jaxxdude (Oct 22, 2007)

rape!


----------



## Schalk Burger (Oct 22, 2007)

matsuri and that other chick are pretty good looking


----------



## Na- (Oct 22, 2007)

I think almost all "filler" characters in Naruto look just alike...


----------



## Even (Oct 22, 2007)

well, Matsuri isn't filler  That exact scene was actually canon


----------



## Na- (Oct 22, 2007)

Even said:


> well, Matsuri isn't filler  That exact scene was actually canon



Dont be ignorant...
Filler ~ Fodder


----------



## El Torero (Oct 22, 2007)

Matsuri is a worst and no-cute version of Hinata


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 22, 2007)

I`m really sorry, it`s just my weird mind.

//HbS


----------



## Takekura (Oct 23, 2007)

Not a bad drawn pic but...



*OMG! Sakura is touching NARUTO's boob!!*


----------



## Shodai (Oct 23, 2007)

omg NaruSaku is canon!!!1


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 23, 2007)

lol'd at the grass...It really looks weird...


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2007)

Could we stop discussing the grass already.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 23, 2007)

Wtf. They're *still* going on about it?

It's not that bad. It's quite a simple CG-Background interaction with the cels...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 23, 2007)

Lol at the people who crticize the grass


----------



## Denizen (Oct 23, 2007)

Damn that Grass. I shall always bear a grudge for every blade of green I see of that accursed plantform...


----------



## Hoshigaki (Oct 23, 2007)

OMG the grass!


----------



## Shodai (Oct 23, 2007)

Fuckin grass!


----------



## Hoshigaki (Oct 23, 2007)

Can't stop laughing at the grass


----------



## HappyCat (Oct 23, 2007)

Huh, what grass??? 

*looks at previous page*

...OMG, that's just weird!!! XD


----------



## SLEDGE (Oct 23, 2007)

I'll have what grass ^he is having



...
*Spoiler*: __ 



What?
*Spoiler*: __ 



You knew it would come >_>


----------



## Catterix (Oct 23, 2007)

I like grass


----------



## Bree (Oct 23, 2007)

lol @ the grass...I just watched that whole scene over again and the grass was like that the moment he fell...


That man between/behind Tenten and Neji...reminds me of



>



:/


----------



## Shodai (Oct 23, 2007)

SilverHairedGirl said:


> lol @ the grass...I just watched that whole scene over again and the grass was like that the moment he fell...
> 
> 
> That man between/behind Tenten and Neji...reminds me of
> ...



LOL .... oh wow


----------



## RaZzy (Oct 23, 2007)

Uhh.. they don't look a like, but damn that guy behind tenten is ugly!


----------



## Bree (Oct 23, 2007)

RaZzy said:


> Uhh.. they don't look a like, but damn that guy behind tenten is ugly!



Sorry...that's what I meant. They're both ugly. Not that they look alike.


----------



## Denizen (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey guys, let's not go off topic. We're still discussing the important matters of grass here.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 23, 2007)

Somebody start *The Grass in Episode 31 FC* please.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm surprised no one has made an FC about this thread or an FC with the same name or about the art and animation since ppl care about it so much.


----------



## HappyCat (Oct 24, 2007)

Well why don't you? That would be so cool, and I would defenetly want to be part of it! ^_^


----------



## Even (Oct 24, 2007)

OMG THE GRASS!!!!!


----------



## HappyCat (Oct 24, 2007)

Someone should seriously start an FC about the infamous grass!!!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 24, 2007)

Please stop about the grass, it`s boring now.
Make space for episode 32 scenes.
episode 32 is made by Team 8, right? If yes, it`s doomed, and we`ll have ~20 pages of laugh!

//HbS


----------



## Even (Oct 24, 2007)

Grass never gets boring


----------



## El Torero (Oct 24, 2007)

I don?t understand the grass stuff. Please, explain it to me ._.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 24, 2007)

Grass makes things interesting.

And yeah, 32 is done by Team 8, and whilst it looks like they've improved exponentially, it's likely we're still gonna have a lot of funny pics


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Oct 24, 2007)

Why are people getting irritated about the grass-talk? Its poorly drawn. If they want comment on it, they can. It is kinda funny.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2007)

Lol were still talking about the infamous grass? What about other shrubs in the ep, they must feel left out.


----------



## Chee (Oct 24, 2007)

How did the grass become epic enough for someone to consider it to have a FC?

It's not that funny.


----------



## Asuma (Oct 24, 2007)

Triple hurray for the grass!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 24, 2007)

*runs to join teh grass fc*

Edit: didn't found one... awww...


----------



## SatoSky (Oct 24, 2007)

This scene isn't exactually poorly drawn but I noticed something funny in it:



^ Look at the puppets hand gesture in the middle of the image


----------



## Snow (Oct 24, 2007)

This thread has gone down the pooper. It's now degraded to nothing more than people who signed up yesterday trying to get reps by making captions about sex.


----------



## Arcaneangel (Oct 24, 2007)

nso said:


> This thread has gone down the pooper. It's now degraded to nothing more than people who signed up yesterday trying to get reps by making captions about sex.



Unfortunatly, true.


Rep/post whoreing are teh rage now, it seems....


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2007)

nso said:


> This thread has gone down the pooper. It's now degraded to nothing more than people who signed up yesterday trying to get reps by making captions about sex.



Thats a little unfair.


----------



## Bree (Oct 24, 2007)

nso said:


> This thread has gone down the pooper. It's now degraded to nothing more than people who signed up yesterday trying to get reps by making captions about sex.



What? The page before this was all about how badly drawn the grass was...the majority of the pictures are still funnily/poorly drawn.


----------



## chibbselect (Oct 25, 2007)

SatoSky said:


> This scene isn't exactually poorly drawn but I noticed something funny in it:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Look at the puppets hand gesture in the middle of the image



...and with his last ounce of strength, Sasori had his puppet flipp Chiyo and Sakura the bird.


----------



## El Torero (Oct 25, 2007)

Time to lol hard (and lol, Gai´s face is strange)


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 25, 2007)

Naruto sure loves Gaara.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 25, 2007)

And has a tiny peepee


----------



## Jesus (Oct 25, 2007)

Catterix said:


> And has a tiny peepee



SPOILERZ!!


----------



## gabzilla (Oct 25, 2007)

Artanis said:


> Naruto sure loves Gaara.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 25, 2007)

nso said:


> This thread has gone down the pooper. It's now degraded to nothing more than people who signed up yesterday trying to get reps by making captions about sex.


Whats wrong about sex?



Artanis said:


> Naruto sure loves Gaara.


Oh. My. God.

Btw, does this look.... weird?


Oh, and another thing. Just before boner scene, there is frame with Naruto and Gaara. Both Narutos` hands are down. In next frame, Naruto right hand is at his head level.

I didn`t see many poorly drawn scenes, they improved.
//HbS


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2007)

Naruto sure doesn't love gaara enough, its frickin tiny.


----------



## Snow (Oct 25, 2007)

Hunted by sister said:


> Whats wrong about sex?



It's not as humorous when you leave the 1st grade.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh hush, there's nothing wrong about sex jokes. Immature humour is sometimes the best if done well. Nyuh.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 25, 2007)

nso said:


> It's not as humorous when you leave the 1st grade.



OK, but whats wrong about sex?

//HbS


----------



## Snow (Oct 25, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Oh hush, there's nothing wrong about sex jokes. Immature humour is sometimes the best *if done well*. Nyuh.



I haven't seen any "done well" in this thread. Almost like I'm reading the bathroom wall of an Elementary School.



Hunted by sister said:


> OK, but whats wrong about sex?
> 
> //HbS



Who said anything about sex being wrong? I said it's not funny when people who haven't had it makes jokes about it in relation to a cartoon.


----------



## T4R0K (Oct 25, 2007)

Catterix said:


> And has a tiny peepee



I hate to say it. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sai was right.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 25, 2007)

nso said:


> It's not as humorous when you leave the 1st grade.


In 1st grade (or year 1 here in the UK) you don't even know what sex is, heck I'm sure I used to think sex was another word for kissing when I was that age.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 25, 2007)

'nso' this thread is for lulz, so i'm going to have to kindly ask you to GTFO.

Anyway,










Also, Naruto automatically has a giant pen0r due to Kyuubi and has endless stamina to go with it


----------



## Snow (Oct 25, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> In 1st grade (or year 1 here in the UK) you don't even know what sex is, heck I'm sure I used to think sex was another word for kissing when I was that age.



Either you're desperately trying to up your post count, or you don't understand the concept of a hyperbole. Choose wisely, lest you look like an idiot.



Cyph3r said:


> 'nso' this thread is for lulz, so i'm going to have to kindly ask you to GTFO.



I have as much a right to be here as you do. I'm not flaming specific persons so I'm well within my boundaries as far as forum rules go. I just made a comment on the state of the thread falling down the drain and obviously the 5 reps I got says a few people agree.

Someone contested; I replied calmly.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Oct 25, 2007)

Lookat that grass D8


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 25, 2007)

nso said:


> I haven't seen any "done well" in this thread. Almost like I'm reading the bathroom wall of an Elementary School.


Rofl, last time i`ve seen kid painting ''Maria likes bukake!" on elementry school wall...
When i asked him does he know what is he writing, he said something completly wrong....



nso said:


> Who said anything about sex being wrong? I said it's not funny when people who haven't had it makes jokes about it in relation to a cartoon.


People have veeeery different humor.

Cyph3r@
LOL Neji looks happy... is he smiling?

//HbS


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 25, 2007)

nso said:


> Either you're desperately trying to up your post count, or you don't understand the concept of a hyperbole. Choose wisely, lest you look like an idiot.


Oh trust me its too late for me not to look like an idiot. All I'm saying is that you can't say that sex stopped being funny after an age when we never heard of it. Also I've never heard the word hyperbole before in my life, probably an American term.

By the way I have no interest in my post count, I just post when I feel I have something to say.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 25, 2007)

nso needs to grow up a bit.

Love the Zabuza return. That is what you meant, right? Right?!


----------



## Snow (Oct 25, 2007)

Catterix said:


> nso needs to grow up a bit.



Probably. I'm not the maturest of people. But when I challenge someone's opinion I'm not going to act like they are a *bad* person just because I disagree. (Hint, hint) 



Hunted by sister said:


> People have veeeery different humor.



Agreed.


I'm done here. As a future mod I can't sully my name here arguing over stupid things.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 25, 2007)

Guess who's back and has his sword upside down? And the gin sai thing is crazy.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 25, 2007)

nso said:


> Probably. I'm not the maturest of people. But when I challenge someone's opinion I'm not going to act like they are a *bad* person just because I disagree. (Hint, hint)



Hehe, I hope that hint wasn't at me. I was just winding you up and also to test your vew on maturity. If you'd had said; "Yeah, *I'm* person who needs to grow up whilst you make sex joke!" I would've keyboard'd my face. But, well done. You passed 

Anyway, onto pictures! I guess the only suggestion would be to just not laugh at what you don't find funny and leave it at that.


----------



## KageFreak (Oct 25, 2007)

Artanis said:


> Naruto sure loves Gaara.




HEY!
i gave u that pic!!
ARG!
Credit!
-WIN!


----------



## Shodai (Oct 25, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Love the Zabuza return. That is what you meant, right? Right?!



Yup 



And yes i know his sword is upside down, but it's more recognisable that way


----------



## fraj (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes many episodes have poorly drawn naruto characters. Also the fight between naruto and sasuke looks kinda odd...


----------



## Kaki (Oct 25, 2007)

That's due to the awesome animation.


----------



## Na- (Oct 25, 2007)

> I'm done here. As a future mod I can't sully my name here arguing over stupid things.



You?
A mod?
Aahahahaha this forum is in for some Maaaajor flaming and epic lulz then.
Someone who cant even take a fucking "Funnily / Poorly" thread without having to go all counter-argumentative and serious about it is bound to give the rest of us some major laughing.
Edit;
Thank you for your neg where I Actually made a point, whereas you were only flaming.
Yes, You'll make a great mod. Want me to teach you to crawl so you can eventually learn to walk too?
Also, about negging Powers, Yeah, your -2 points really made me weep, you know.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 25, 2007)

nso said:


> I'm done here. As a future mod I can't sully my name here arguing over stupid things.



ROFL! You sure are a modest man XD
I don`t see you as a mod, sorry... wrong kind of spirit.
More importantly, those are only pics?! Damn.... every time i expect crap, we got good stuff, and vice versa

//HbS


----------



## Catterix (Oct 25, 2007)

I laugh at the irony. Mods will never allow someone to become a Mod if they so proclaim it. Never happens.

And sorry, really wrong kind of spirit/personality for a Mod. At least, that's what it seems, you could change, but meh, I'm not a mod so what do I know.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Oct 25, 2007)

this team should burn in hell!

*insert epic music*

and here...

wtf... narutos ugly midget hand...


god... there so much in this episode that u can just spoil urself posting here...


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Oct 25, 2007)

SatoSky said:


> This scene isn't exactually poorly drawn but I noticed something funny in it:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Look at the puppets hand gesture in the middle of the image



Haha that puppet's flipping the bird off at Sakura and Chiyo


----------



## Aishiteru (Oct 25, 2007)

^

Hahhaa.


----------



## neshru (Oct 25, 2007)

maybe it's just me, but kankurou looks... wrong.


----------



## geG (Oct 25, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> *insert epic music*



Ahaha, oh God.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Oct 25, 2007)

Wtf I don't know whether to laugh or cry at that picture ^


----------



## Chee (Oct 25, 2007)

^^ Your avatar is hawt. <3

Naruto looked kinda chunky in his close ups when he was saying bye to Gaara. 
-.-


----------



## Bree (Oct 25, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> this team should burn in hell!
> 
> *insert epic music*
> 
> and here...



omg...that is the funniest most scariest thing...Gai and Naruto just look...

And that dude behind Gai is fugly!


----------



## Shodai (Oct 25, 2007)

Photoshopped.

IT HAS TO BE.


DAMNIT.


----------



## idc lol (Oct 25, 2007)

Everyone has tumors in their face in that scene.  Especially temari in her cheek.  Matsuri is missing half of her head.


----------



## ADA 2 (Oct 25, 2007)

were the tobi pics after all he does look like crap :L


----------



## g_core18 (Oct 25, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> this team should burn in hell!
> 
> *insert epic music*



i've seen 3 year olds with more drawing skills than these people. they really have to fire all the new guys and get the guys who did part 1 to come back... and double their pay.


----------



## chocy (Oct 25, 2007)

neshru said:


> maybe it's just me, but kankurou looks... wrong.



Yeah, Kankurou's lips look really pouty here. He looks so much like a woman!


----------



## Bree (Oct 25, 2007)

neshru said:


> maybe it's just me, but kankurou looks... wrong.





> Yeah, Kankurou's lips look really pouty here. He looks so much like a woman!



Lol you're right! He does look like a woman...or something


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 25, 2007)

His name isn't *Skank*ankouro for nothing


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 25, 2007)

_LOl...damn you team 8. Made Kankurou look like an "it" yet again. Well that's the reason i prefer him in the manga..._


----------



## Deviate (Oct 26, 2007)

I actually thought that this episode improved on the drawing and animations.


----------



## HappyCat (Oct 26, 2007)

Seriously, the animators are on some kind of crack again, or not having enough, or too little...anyway, they just haven't had the right amount. XD

I go away for TWO DAYS and the funny grass epic has ended...guess I'll have to move on in life, unless anyone else is still rofling from the grass?


----------



## Na- (Oct 26, 2007)

These guys..
Atleast they're providing some material for our thread :x


----------



## Zookk (Oct 26, 2007)

Team 8 needed to be canned a while ago.  Their animation and art is so damn bland and stale.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 26, 2007)

Zookk said:


> Team 8 needed to be canned a while ago.  Their animation and art is so damn bland and stale.



_Most of the teams need to be canned._


----------



## InuBlade (Oct 26, 2007)

Not to mention the return of flat-faced, small-eyed, long-nosed side views of characters.

You know, I wonder sometimes...

Is this acceptable to Japanese audiences? Do they let themselves get spoon-fed dog shit? Does Pierrot know it sucks? If not, is Japanese politeness at fault for nobody coming out to call it dog shit?

At least it seems that every measure of shit extruded from Naruto comes back opposite in Bleach lately. Maybe Pierrot is some casual work place where animators can just walk and work wherever they want, and they have all-you-can-eat udon and sushi in the Bleach studio.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 26, 2007)

I think 85% of this episode was drawn well, actually


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Oct 26, 2007)

i thought only 20% was, and those parts were from the manga 8)... theres no word that can discribe my hatred for this team 8D... they just cant draw at all XD...


----------



## Na- (Oct 26, 2007)

I cant seem to take screencaps on my computer, otherwise i'd have some material to provide aswell...
And really, this team is great for this thread, but sucks at everything else.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 26, 2007)

Why does everyone in Suna where those retarded Veils except for main characters?


----------



## geG (Oct 26, 2007)

Because they're main characters


----------



## neshru (Oct 26, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i thought only 20% was, and those parts were from the manga 8)... theres no word that can discribe my hatred for this team 8D... they just cant draw at all XD...


you surely are picky...



Cyph3r said:


> I think 85% of this episode was drawn well, actually


i agree. This episode was mostly fine.


----------



## Denizen (Oct 26, 2007)

Blegh, terrible background art in this episode.


----------



## Kakashiii (Oct 26, 2007)

This thread gives quite some laughs. Although some are trying too hard -_-


----------



## SumDumGai (Oct 26, 2007)

auvixa said:


> Not to mention the return of flat-faced, small-eyed, long-nosed side views of characters.
> 
> You know, I wonder sometimes...
> 
> ...



I always ask myself this when i see all of these badly done Naruto Shippuuden episodes.  Bleach has been done beautifully the past few months, they don't drag things out-hell if anything they go too fast! But the animation is usually 10/10 and the anime is exactly like the manga.  Can't say the same for Shippuuden... Did Naruto lose it's popularity to Bleach during the fillers?

I feel like i never see anyone on these forums that lives in Japan and knows these things


----------



## Even (Oct 26, 2007)

I live in Japan....
and actually, Naruto is more popular than Bleach here....


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Oct 26, 2007)

neshru said:


> maybe it's just me, but kankurou looks... wrong.



Gaara's face looks funny aswell


----------



## KaiserNeko (Oct 26, 2007)

neshru said:


> maybe it's just me, but kankurou looks... wrong.



And Naruto kinda looks like a kitty! :3


----------



## Milo- (Oct 26, 2007)

Click the spoiler tags for the images:

*Spoiler*: __ 



@_<

@_@

o_@ -_o

And... A clasic:


----------



## Tobi (Oct 26, 2007)

I noticed that too.


----------



## HappyCat (Oct 26, 2007)

OMGosh! That's hilarious! XD


----------



## Unbelievable (Oct 26, 2007)

What's poorly drawn about that?


----------



## littlegal100 (Oct 26, 2007)

^
I believe there are 2 sasoris in that pic...I think -_-


----------



## MSkyDragons (Oct 26, 2007)

^
 I think it's that both sides of Zetsu are _white_.


----------



## littlegal100 (Oct 26, 2007)

^
oh.. and that too


----------



## MikeDelfino (Oct 26, 2007)

the left "sasori" is actually sasori's father ;P


----------



## Sagge_AM (Oct 26, 2007)

MSkyDragons said:


> ^
> I think it's that both sides of Zetsu are _white_.



Yeah thats what i thought too both sides of Zetsu are White ..


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 26, 2007)

Did anybody else notice how Zetsu got screws on the black side of him? I never noticed that in the manga. Does it mean the other side is made of metal? Like a robot?


----------



## Sagge_AM (Oct 26, 2007)

I haven't even noticed any screws 

Checking it out*

That looks more like nails to me


----------



## Milo- (Oct 26, 2007)

Milo- said:


> Click the spoiler tags for the images:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



^ Show some love for my finding, guys .


----------



## Sagge_AM (Oct 26, 2007)

Milo- said:


> ^ Show some love for my finding, guys .



Reading that red text you've put in the pics hurts my eyes


----------



## HappyCat (Oct 27, 2007)

Milo-, those are some really funny pics, I noticed a few of those too! :rofl


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Oct 27, 2007)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> Did anybody else notice how Zetsu got screws on the black side of him? I never noticed that in the manga. Does it mean the other side is made of metal? Like a robot?



theyre not screws, theyre like white spots, they were in the manga too 8)


----------



## Denji (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm sorry, but _this_ is unacceptable.



What have they done to poor Zetsu?


----------



## Even (Oct 27, 2007)

what's so bad about that??


----------



## Zookk (Oct 27, 2007)

The only scenes in 32 that caught my attention were the parts with Sai and Tobi, it's as if team 8 enjoyed working on new material finally, or it wasn't team 8 that even worked on those scenes at all cause they were so well done.  
My biggest beef with team 8's animation is how the people of the sand village in 90% of the episode, looked like they had a stick up there ass.  Their bodies are completely flat like pieces of plywood or something. Wish I wasn't so lazy or I would take a screenshot of what i'm talking about.


----------



## Denji (Oct 27, 2007)

Even said:


> what's so bad about that??



He didn't look that depressed about Sasori in the manga.

Maybe it's just a weird angle, but I don't like that shot of him.


----------



## Chee (Oct 27, 2007)

He looks down at him in pity.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Oct 27, 2007)

Even said:


> what's so bad about that??



it really looks like it was done in flash too lolz


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 27, 2007)

Zetsu looks...really sad...lol


----------



## Shodai (Oct 27, 2007)

That shot is fine.


----------



## YoYo (Oct 27, 2007)

Lol goatse much?


----------



## Shodai (Oct 27, 2007)

That's a really obscure goatse.


----------



## Bree (Oct 27, 2007)

Denji said:


> I'm sorry, but _this_ is unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> What have they done to poor Zetsu?



yeah...that shot bothered me a lot...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 27, 2007)

Denji said:


> He didn't look that depressed about Sasori in the manga.



_Damn, i`m hungry, and he`s made of wood, damn, he would be soo tasty..._

Btw, is it just me, or does object in front of zetsu looks like rocket launcher from Jedi Knight: Jedi Outcast?

//HbS


----------



## chocy (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah I agree that Zetsu was quite badly drawn in this episode. And that is rather ironic coz they could have just traced him out from the manga, especially that looking down in pity picture that Denji posted.


----------



## natwel (Oct 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i thought only 20% was, and those parts were from the manga 8)... theres no word that can discribe my hatred for this team 8D... they just cant draw at all XD...



You know I respect your talent, but I really can't see what's wrong with the pictures above. 

So what if the leaf symbol has an extra stroke on it, and what about the other one, I don't see what's so funny.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 27, 2007)

Also, they have a limited budget. I'd rather they spent more money on the important scenes, like they did in 26. 

32 was one of the best Shippuden episodes.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Oct 27, 2007)

natwel said:


> You know I respect your talent, but I really can't see what's wrong with the pictures above.
> 
> So what if the leaf symbol has an extra stroke on it, and what about the other one, I don't see what's so funny.



no need to explain the obvious


----------



## Chee (Oct 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i thought only 20% was, and those parts were from the manga 8)... theres no word that can discribe my hatred for this team 8D... they just cant draw at all XD...



Naruto's eyes in the second one bother me. Ugh.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> it really looks like it was done in flash too lolz


 
And what's wrong with Flash?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Oct 27, 2007)

lol ur missing the point XD
god, people these days...

flash wasnt the point, but the point was, it looks like it was done with flash, which means super low budget, any1 can just produce it lolz, even the animation in this ep was like what we recreated on the shut up scene lolz... their stills were literally.... so still X_X

omg, brain fart, thats a bit hard to explain, but heres a sample, look at the part where deidara comes out of the ground, and u see him standing, his picture was static, but it was a still shot... very cut and paste effect.


----------



## Shodai (Oct 27, 2007)

Chee said:


> Naruto's eyes in the second one bother me. Ugh.



Oh yea... they are kinda odd now I see it...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol ur missing the point XD
> god, people these days...
> 
> flash wasnt the point, but the point was, it looks like it was done with flash, which means super low budget, any1 can just produce it lolz, even the animation in this ep was like what we recreated on the shut up scene lolz... their stills were literally.... so still X_X
> ...


 
Flash=Super low budget?:amazed


----------



## Chee (Oct 27, 2007)

Flash sucks, everything that pops out of a flash program's ass looks cheaply made.

A true animator uses paper and pencil and a $700 animating program for traditional animators.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Oct 27, 2007)

^ lolz what chee said basically 8D
newgrounds FTW lol


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 27, 2007)

Flash can import traditionally done animation as well. Also, it depends on the skills of the artist and how well they know the program. Heck, someone could've created the Naruto Shippuuden OP 2 in Flash if they wanted to.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Oct 27, 2007)

your going on a diff direction again 8)


----------



## Chee (Oct 27, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Flash can import traditionally done animation as well. Also, it depends on the skills of the artist and how well they know the program. Heck, someone could've created the Naruto Shippuuden OP 2 in Flash if they wanted to.



Yep, I've seen a lot of animators that used Flash and it's really good. It just doesn't have the same effect that frame by frame pencil has.

Importing is just transferring the drawings so its capable of going on newgrounds or youtube and whatnot. It's still traditional. ^_^

Baseline, I just prefer the traditional way. Computers will never be able to do what pencil and paper can do.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 27, 2007)

Flash is really good, but it won't do for anime, more like shows that you watch on Cartoon Network(Dexter, Ed, Edd n Eddy). Photoshop is the best program for anime, and although the studios use Retas Pro, Photoshop is basically the same.


----------



## Chee (Oct 27, 2007)

Traditional animation (Liron Peer is awesome ): 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=0gTkbNfLrqQ[/YOUTUBE]




Flash: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=GHBvZnY0NyE[/YOUTUBE]




There's the differences.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> your going on a diff direction again 8)


 
No I'm not. 

Chee, like I said, it depends on the artist, their skills, and how well they know Flash.


----------



## Chee (Oct 27, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Chee, like I said, it depends on the artist, their skills, and how well they know Flash.



Yup, and I agree with that.

But computer-2D animation will never be as good as traditional animation in my opinion.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 27, 2007)

Chee said:


> Yup, and I agree with that.
> 
> But computer-2D animation will never be as good as traditional animation in my opinion.


 
I would make a bet with you if school wasn't hammering me right now.


----------



## Fran (Oct 27, 2007)

Has this been posted yet?

Neji's face...

WHATTHEHELLBBQ


----------



## natwel (Oct 27, 2007)

> Yep, I've seen a lot of animators that used Flash and it's really good. It just doesn't have the same effect that frame by frame pencil has.


 I don't know how anyone can be bothered doing the same drawing many times making small changes to each one, i'd be bored and frustrated to death. I don't know how people can do it. 

Anyway, I think whether it's flash or traditional it depends entirely on the artist which one is best, I think flash is very good becaues people who aren't professional an edge. Don't knock an animation just because it was done by flash, that's what it's made for.


----------



## Chee (Oct 27, 2007)

natwel said:


> I don't know how anyone can be bothered doing the same drawing many times making small changes to each one, i'd be bored and frustrated to death. I don't know how people can do it.



I was watching Glen Keane's (Lead animator for Tarzan, Beauty and the Beast and other Disney classics) interview at Cal Arts and he said its just his way of expressing emotion. When he was drawing Tarzan and Jane meeting for the first time, he was putting in his emotion from when he saw his son for the first time after his birth.

These are professionals that draw for a living, they can shoot out 15 sketches in 10 minutes so it's not like its a burden. ^_^


----------



## natwel (Oct 27, 2007)

Chee said:


> I was watching Glen Keane's (Lead animator for Tarzan, Beauty and the Beast and other Disney classics) interview at Cal Arts and he said its just his way of expressing emotion. When he was drawing Tarzan and Jane meeting for the first time, he was putting in his emotion from when he saw his son for the first time after his birth.
> 
> These are professionals that draw for a living, they can shoot out 15 sketches in 10 minutes so it's not like its a burden. ^_^


that's amazing to hear that people are so good that they use intuitive emotion to draw and that drawing loads isn't a burden.


> no need to explain the obvious,


Yes there is, all I see is a ring round Naruto's waistband saying "lolz" I really don't see what it is you'll have to tell me in words. 





> Flash=Super low budget?


Don't knock flash, the RRP is ?600, for each machine, and do you know the person who made flash, I read his biography and he's a genious programmer, he was about degree level at 13, some people find it takes forever to master flash, imagine how hard it was to make the software. Also flash loads faster than avi and mpeg etc, and it's often used to web sites, buttons and games(some games highly advanced), even autorun and install shield menu for hardware drivers uses flash and sometimes director, don't go saying all work made by it is crap, it's used in many serious buisnesses. 


> A true animator uses paper and pencil


and are very patient, but what's wrong will cell painting and computer colouring?
Trust me, I would not watch shippuden if it was only done in pen and paper, I wouldn't. 


> Flash can import traditionally done animation as well.


You can dro traditional animation ON flash, have you not read the help files, it shows you all those little squares in the timeline represent individual frames, inside those frames is where you draw your pictures. The creators are aware of old fashioned methods as well as new innovative methods and technology you know!!!


----------



## HappyCat (Oct 27, 2007)

We need to find some interesting things to point and lol at. Hopefully, they stuff things up in the next episode so we can have a good old laugh at it, for all our sakes. :rofl

Does anyone know the link to the old thread pre-timeskip?


----------



## Chee (Oct 27, 2007)

natwel said:


> Trust me, I would not watch shippuden if it was only done in pen and paper, I wouldn't.


I meant traditionally drawn then scanned in for computer coloring.

Most flash programs I've seen use a peg system where a person can move a leg just by dragging a peg and saving the frame. I don't see this as true animating, its just dragging pegs.

I'm in the mood to watch some of Glen Keane's pencil tests now. xDD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Oct 28, 2007)

natwel said:


> .
> Yes there is, all I see is a ring round Naruto's waistband saying "lolz" I really don't see what it is you'll have to tell me in words.


i dont think it need a genius to spot that mistake, if you still havnt then u must b a real dumbass... anyway, apart from everything looking crap in that screencap, i circled that area because that was a color error. duh much?



> Don't knock flash, the RRP is ?600, for each machine, and do you know the person who made flash, I read his biography and he's a genious programmer, he was about degree level at 13, some people find it takes forever to master flash, imagine how hard it was to make the software. Also flash loads faster than avi and mpeg etc, and it's often used to web sites, buttons and games(some games highly advanced), even autorun and install shield menu for hardware drivers uses flash and sometimes director, don't go saying all work made by it is crap, it's used in many serious buisnesses.


first of all i never said the program was crap. this is what u and dimez are talking about. thats why i said earlier that he was heading a diff direction.
what i said was, the animation looked like it was done in flash. there is a difference there. 

flash = not the point
the animators are so shit = IS the point

ofcourse the fact that its being compared to flash is obviously bad. because flash is not a professional tool in animation studios. they use final cut pro (yes i was told this in college) or higher degree softwares. and any1 can just use flash for the hell of it. gees, its almost like a freeware on the net.

other than that, to achieve great animation through flash, even you and dimez said to import drawings, which is basically traditional animation. flash was just a tool to merge them all and play it.


----------



## Even (Oct 28, 2007)

you know what DD, I'm actually glad I don't know as much about animation as you do


----------



## RacheT (Oct 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i dont think it need a genius to spot that mistake, if you still havnt then u must b a real dumbass... anyway, apart from everything looking crap in that screencap, i circled that area because that was a color error. duh much?



I guess I was wrong to believe that you circled his waist for the reason that it slimmed down way too much for his hipbone to still be able to take that curve beneath it.

Ah well.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 28, 2007)

Mattaru said:


> Has this been posted yet?
> 
> Neji's face...
> 
> WHATTHEHELLBBQ


Man, that's an incerdibly small pic. No wonder you didn't bother spoiler tagging. 
//sarcasm//


----------



## Shodai (Oct 28, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Man, that's an incerdibly small pic. No wonder you didn't bother spoiler tagging.
> //sarcasm//



Actually it is fairly small, I don't know what kind of res you're using


----------



## Even (Oct 28, 2007)

well, it still streches the forum


----------



## InuBlade (Oct 28, 2007)

*In flies Captain Info.*

On the topic of Flash, in case anybody was still wondering, it looks cheap at times because people often use a high framerate, and motion tweens for objects without putting individual care into each frame. Also Flash only has tools for drawing vectors, which is art drawn by mathematics, so it's pretty near impossible to put in as much detail as a bitmap raster. Bitmaps can be imported though; that would be the importing of classically drawn animation as aforementioned. So, I'd say it's possible but not conventional for detailed animation, but it is conventional for quicker production.


*Spoiler*: _Credentials_ 



I was a freelance Flash Developer for some time... I still like working on personal projects with it. I've used it professionally for websites, animations, games, prototyping, interactive data programs, even communications tools like a hostless multi-user IP2IP chat client, and other countless unique experiments.


----------



## natwel (Oct 28, 2007)

gives you the option for an easy answer, , if you wanna use the traditional way but don't have a professional program, you can always use jasc animation shop, it has the same features as paint shop but it's frame by frame animation, you can also choose the resolution and do as much detail as you like.


----------



## Yuka7 (Oct 30, 2007)

This thread keeps getting funnier and funnier everytime I visit it. I can't help but find the bad drawn seens weird but I keep wetting my pants with laughter about it.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Nov 4, 2007)

While not poorly dawn It still can be twisted. Sorry for the poor quality but I cannot capture good images.


"I don't think its the right time for PDA Naruto/Gaara." LOL


----------



## Catterix (Nov 4, 2007)

Awww! Well, it was as good a time as ever!

Imagine if the old Chiyo would've reacted had she seen Gaara out gallivanting with a boy from _Konoha_ of all places?!


----------



## M E L O D Y (Nov 4, 2007)

^ haha more Gaara/Naruto yaoi xD
 <3 this thread


----------



## natwel (Nov 4, 2007)

wow Tleilaxu your media player looks really cool,


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Nov 4, 2007)

lol... MP11?
noob XD
i think every1 in the world has it...


----------



## Even (Nov 4, 2007)

I got that one too


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 4, 2007)

rofl! XD

Not exactly a mistake, but I love twisting things to suit me!


----------



## reddik (Nov 4, 2007)

Mattaru said:


> Has this been posted yet?
> 
> Neji's face...
> 
> WHATTHEHELLBBQ



Lol Nej's got a really funny WTF face


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah, Neji's got a wierd looking face! XD

Does anyone know when the next episode is coming out? I can't wait to poke fun at it!


----------



## InuBlade (Nov 4, 2007)

MPC > WM-shit 11


----------



## Continuity (Nov 4, 2007)

auvixa said:


> MPC > WM-shit 11



MPC > *

Anyways, those 9+ minute clipshows were awesome.  I was trying to contain myself the whole time.


----------



## Danse (Nov 4, 2007)

i can make fun of Neji i want to marry him lol

but this thread do crack me up when i look at some posts


----------



## ?verity (Nov 4, 2007)

Hahaha Nejis wtf face was *classic*.


----------



## Applehead McMaster (Nov 4, 2007)

Noticed anything offensive?


----------



## Cam (Nov 4, 2007)

Applehead McMaster said:


> Noticed anything offensive?



Lol. Good find.


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice, what episode was dat from?


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Nov 4, 2007)

Caption's hilarious.


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Nov 4, 2007)

Applehead McMaster said:


> Noticed anything offensive?



Hey, that's my favorite part of Shippuuden! Oh wait...


----------



## Gamble (Nov 6, 2007)

Mercury Koopa said:


> Hey, that's my favorite part of Shippuuden! Oh wait...



Beat me to it 

Uses MP10


----------



## cold drinks (Nov 6, 2007)

Applehead McMaster said:


> Noticed anything offensive?



there two things wrong about that


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 8, 2007)

What, TELL ME!!!


----------



## Vanity (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow, they were able to draw everything correctly EXCEPT the Leaf symbol?

Give me a break. That's got to be the easiest thing to draw in the whole picture.  That's why it's funny....because everything else looks okay except for that. XD


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah, they stuff up the simplest stuff! 

Does any1 one now what else is wrong with the picture at the very top?!


----------



## Even (Nov 8, 2007)

nothing wrong with the art, it's just that he points out his middle finger (which mostly means "fuck you"), while holding some white spider web (I dunno what's wrong about that, but it may be that some thinks it looks like semen....)


----------



## ADA 2 (Nov 8, 2007)

wow they cant draw leafs :L


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 8, 2007)

i don't know whether this has been posted before:


*Spoiler*: __ 





lol at Kankurou's (lack of) face. and Gaara's physique looks freakish here. Temari just looks... weird.


----------



## Si Style (Nov 8, 2007)

This weeks episode and next weeks look very consistent and very awesome, like how part 1 was...I hope this thread will start dying down now.


----------



## Continuity (Nov 8, 2007)

Si Style said:


> This weeks episode and next weeks look very consistent and very awesome, like how part 1 was...I hope this thread will start dying down now.



Why should the thread die down?  No matter how awesomely animated, there will always be funny looking scenes.  If you can't relax and laugh about it from time to time, you're taking the thread way too seriously.


----------



## natwel (Nov 8, 2007)

I am not whining, stop neg repping me ffs!


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 8, 2007)

Who's negging u? Since when have u whined? Tis Most Unusual!


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 8, 2007)

hmmm, that be a funky leaf symbol indeed


----------



## Na- (Nov 8, 2007)

Tbh, we need a section for the Pictures for this, and then a discussing part...
This is just too flooded with people trolling and not posting anything relevant to the thread itself really.


----------



## natwel (Nov 8, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol... MP11?
> noob XD
> i think every1 in the world has it...



I just realised today that I have it, I think, but i just played music on it. I use my sisters creative software to view naruto.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Nov 8, 2007)

Si Style said:


> This weeks episode and next weeks look very consistent and very awesome, like how part 1 was...I hope this thread will start dying down now.


Blasphemy! This thread is funny. I do want animation quality but we can still laugh at bad pics. It doesnt have to be 'poorly drawn' but funny frames, like with 'other' meanings, and edited pics too.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Nov 8, 2007)

^ photoshoped... pretty obvious


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 9, 2007)

I agree with Na-, we need to a section just for the pics, It's too hard to find all the previously posted images through out all the pages of this thread. A section for the pictures would be most useful, this will also stop any spam that likes reappearing from time to time.


----------



## Even (Nov 9, 2007)

nice Sasori, you look kinda cool 

Nice photoshopping btw


----------



## Naaruto (Nov 9, 2007)

This is a picture which was taken in motion, I just thought it looked funny. 

That and the subs don't make sense.


----------



## Dre (Nov 9, 2007)

*oh wait now i see the mistake in the sentence nevermind.*


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Nov 9, 2007)

obvious reasons...





hehe,... even team 1 is still sub par to the best animation team of part 1 8)


----------



## geG (Nov 9, 2007)

What's wrong with those first two?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Nov 9, 2007)

dont need a genius to figure it out 8)

that whole scene where the camera was looking up at them was so ugly...


----------



## neshru (Nov 9, 2007)

i don't see what's wrong with them either, they're funny looking but not bad. Even the third looks ok to me. The fourth is indeed bad, but it's not from team 1


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 9, 2007)

Lol it was for the humour 

Poor guys, only Tsunade and the Ramen shop saw his face


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Nov 9, 2007)

Naaruto said:


> This is a picture which was taken in motion, I just thought it looked funny.
> 
> That and the subs don't make sense.



Yep his hair looks funny.


----------



## neshru (Nov 9, 2007)

lol


----------



## Catterix (Nov 9, 2007)

When Jupiter and Saturn *COLLIDE*


----------



## Juugo (Nov 9, 2007)

this is scary


----------



## Bree (Nov 9, 2007)

neshru said:


> lol







Juugo said:


> this is scary



Jepp?that and this.



*shudder*


----------



## YyasuM (Nov 9, 2007)

Not poorly, but funnily drawn :

Reminds me of


Sexy Gai attack:


----------



## dora ♥ (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh my God, I love this thread. <3


----------



## Nekki (Nov 9, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> obvious reasons...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought team 1 was working in part 1 too D: am i wrong. plus those shots don't look bad at all :x except for the last


----------



## Continuity (Nov 9, 2007)

Nekki said:


> I thought team 1 was working in part 1 too D: am i wrong. plus those shots don't look bad at all :x except for the last



Team 1 did do work in part 1.

The last shot was from the preview for the next episode, which Team 9 is doing.  That's why it has lower quality.

I also didn't think the first three shots were bad.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 10, 2007)

I admit that Naruto's face sure looks weird in that scene in the hospital where he tries to see Kakashi's face. 

I don't really think anything in this ep was poorly drawn though. More just like some weird/funny ones. XD


----------



## Belbwadous (Nov 10, 2007)

I almost felt from my chair.


----------



## AJMkarate717 (Nov 10, 2007)

Tsunade's face has somehow expanded westward... *Manifest destiny!!!!*


----------



## Buguser (Nov 10, 2007)

I just found this thread and I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Soletuti (Nov 10, 2007)

The whole scene at the hospital was very poorly drawn >.<!


----------



## lacey (Nov 10, 2007)

YyasuM said:


> Reminds me of



I think I just broke my ribs from laughing so much xD I <3 this thread *Reps* xD


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Nov 10, 2007)

*Is it just me or does Gai resemble what you see on a Jaws poster*

[/


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 10, 2007)

Lol, He does look abit like that!


----------



## dora ♥ (Nov 10, 2007)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> *Is it just me or does Gai resemble what you see on a Jaws poster*
> 
> [/



LOL! That's good! 

He does, though. :|


----------



## Blueme (Nov 10, 2007)

YyasuM said:


> Reminds me of



 pure win


----------



## ninjaneko (Nov 11, 2007)

Juugo said:
			
		

> this is scary



Look to the right... a really tall jawa! 



			
				AJMkarate717 said:
			
		

> Tsunade's face has somehow expanded westward... *Manifest destiny!!!!*



Your words are lol!


----------



## Chee (Nov 11, 2007)

lol'd at the Titanic Gai and Kakashi. 

Win. <3


----------



## Denji (Nov 11, 2007)

YyasuM said:


> Reminds me of



It's over. You won.


----------



## Na- (Nov 11, 2007)

Soletuti said:


> The whole scene at the hospital was very poorly drawn >.<!



Oh come on people.
It's SUPPOSED To be drawn like that ffs! It's not poorly.
How high would the humor factor been if that scene was drawn without the face expression on naruto?
0.


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 11, 2007)

YyasuM said:


> Not poorly, but funnily drawn :
> Reminds me of



:rofl you made my day.


----------



## Hio (Nov 11, 2007)

Gai is so Awesome


----------



## Hope (Nov 11, 2007)

YyasuM said:


> Reminds me of





You made my day!


----------



## Even (Nov 11, 2007)

this is so damn funny:rofl awesome guys, pure awesome


----------



## Shodai (Nov 11, 2007)

Anyone who found any art faults with the latest Naruto episode is being

1) _Ridiculously _Anal

2) In motion shots


----------



## YyasuM (Nov 11, 2007)

Abi_Chan said:


> You made my day!



lol Thank you guys- ...I wanna watch this movie now  

if I had known you like the pic, I had tried to make it look better


----------



## reddik (Nov 11, 2007)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> *Is it just me or does Gai resemble what you see on a Jaws poster*
> 
> [/



Lol you're right he is


----------



## Shodai (Nov 11, 2007)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> *Is it just me or does Gai resemble what you see on a Jaws poster*
> 
> [/


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 11, 2007)

OMG, That's Hilarious! XD


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Nov 11, 2007)

HappyCat said:


> Lol, He does look abit like that!



Yep that's the one hehe


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 11, 2007)

:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Denji (Nov 11, 2007)

OH GOD!


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 11, 2007)

YyasuM said:


> Reminds me of



 thats so funny even though I never seen Titanic before.


----------



## OmegaTrooper (Nov 11, 2007)

gai just shot a cero!


----------



## Seany (Nov 11, 2007)

the latest ones kill me


----------



## Dilemma (Nov 11, 2007)

I just watched episode 124 again and noticed this. Lee has a.. Va-jay-jay? o_o


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 11, 2007)

Denji said:


> It's over. You won.


*agrees* .....


----------



## Tradewind (Nov 11, 2007)

It's interesting how quickly the quality changes...


----------



## Vanity (Nov 11, 2007)

Dilemma said:


> I just watched episode 124 again and noticed this. Lee has a.. Va-jay-jay? o_o



Oh man. That has got to be one of the weirdest screencaps I have ever seen. o_O


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 11, 2007)

Dilemma said:


> I just watched episode 124 again and noticed this. Lee has a.. Va-jay-jay? o_o



Oh. My God.


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 12, 2007)

Lol,  Lee's rear end looks so funny. Almost fell of the chair from laughing! XD


----------



## Even (Nov 12, 2007)

That must have been one of the funniest episodes EVER! Man I love Drunk Lee :rofl


----------



## Jaxxdude (Nov 12, 2007)

Please...
Please forgive me for what I'm about to post...


----------



## lost1nplace (Nov 12, 2007)

....

you win.


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 12, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Please...
> Please forgive me for what I'm about to post...



 Simply Gold!


----------



## Even (Nov 12, 2007)

Poor Naruto..... You have scarred me for life.....


----------



## Takekura (Nov 12, 2007)

*ZOMG!!!*
I can't believe anime has *ShikaNaru*...


----------



## Shodai (Nov 12, 2007)

This is the anime team's confirmation that ShikaNaru is canon. Why do you think they put it in the same episode as NaruHina?

Exactly.


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 12, 2007)

Hmm, you may have a point there Cyph3r!


----------



## cold drinks (Nov 12, 2007)

Dilemma said:


> I just watched episode 124 again and noticed this. Lee has a.. Va-jay-jay? o_o



interesting


----------



## Shodai (Nov 12, 2007)

FEELS LIKE I'M WEARING... NOTHING AT ALL!

NOTHIN' AT ALL


*NOTHIN' AT ALL!*


Stupid sexy Lee!


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 12, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Please...
> Please forgive me for what I'm about to post...



funny. that's what was going through my mind when i was watching the ep.


----------



## Hope (Nov 12, 2007)

Some of these are hilarious!


----------



## reddik (Nov 12, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Please...
> Please forgive me for what I'm about to post...



Haha good one


----------



## Shodai (Nov 12, 2007)

Damn Yaoi


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 12, 2007)

Dilemma said:


> I just watched episode 124 again and noticed this. Lee has a.. Va-jay-jay? o_o


Lee`s a woman 



kold said:


> interesting


Not much... :|

//HbS


----------



## Chee (Nov 12, 2007)

ShikaNaru is canon!


----------



## NoirAvatar (Nov 12, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> FEELS LIKE I'M WEARING... NOTHING AT ALL!
> 
> NOTHIN' AT ALL
> 
> ...



LOL,Nice Simpsons reference, Cyph3r.


----------



## cwh78 (Nov 12, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Please...
> Please forgive me for what I'm about to post...



Incredible.

I...uh...I'll be back in about fifteen minutes.

-Chris


----------



## Silvermyst (Nov 12, 2007)

Stop posting that ShikaNaru pic!


It's haunting me everywhere on this forum!!


----------



## Shodai (Nov 12, 2007)

Lee's ass is a lot more disturbing


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 12, 2007)

YyasuM said:


> Not poorly, but funnily drawn :



*FU...SION...HOOO!*

Fusion gone wrong.


----------



## Chee (Nov 12, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> *FU...SION...HOOO!*
> 
> Fusion gone wrong.





.


----------



## Bree (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow...that ShikaNaru picture... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Now if Naruto was on top...




Also...it wasn't from 33, but I was watching this one over and this screen stuck out to me the most.


----------



## ADA 2 (Nov 12, 2007)

that naruto one made me wet myself laughing


----------



## Shodai (Nov 12, 2007)

Here's something I found  :



Tenten + Neji stay looking like that for about 3 minutes


----------



## lost1nplace (Nov 12, 2007)

sigh**... is this the last scene we see Team Gai?


----------



## Chee (Nov 12, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Here's something I found  :
> 
> 
> 
> Tenten + Neji stay looking like that for about 3 minutes



They seem to be looking at Tsunade's boobs.


----------



## Bree (Nov 12, 2007)

lost1nplace said:


> sigh**... is this the last scene we see Team Gai?



I believe so...which makes it even worse.

And I found that picture too! You just beat me to posting it Cyph3r!  

Funny how Neji + Tenten are the only ones drawn badly.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 12, 2007)

Chee said:


> They seem to be looking at Tsunade's boobs.



Looks like everyone's glancing at them.


----------



## Chee (Nov 12, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> Looks like everyone's glancing at them.



Who wouldn't be?


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 12, 2007)

Chee said:


> Who wouldn't be?



I wouldn't.  I love boobs and all, but Tsunade's look dangerous. They look like they could smother a man to death. I've been like that since I first saw her appearance in the subs. You know, her boobs are so big you'd probably have to put "handle with care" on them separately.


----------



## Shodai (Nov 13, 2007)

Tsunade's boobs cannot be beat


----------



## the_real_dante2 (Nov 13, 2007)

natwel said:


> You know I respect your talent, but I really can't see what's wrong with the pictures above.
> 
> So what if the leaf symbol has an extra stroke on it, and what about the other one, I don't see what's so funny.




that part he circled should be black, not orange ^^


----------



## reddik (Nov 13, 2007)

SilverHairedGirl said:


> Wow...that ShikaNaru picture...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Lol Kankuro's face looks funny


----------



## Even (Nov 13, 2007)

Temari looks like she got muscles


----------



## Lycanthropy (Nov 13, 2007)

SilverHairedGirl said:


> Also...it wasn't from 33, but I was watching this one over and this screen stuck out to me the most.




*Spoiler*: __ 









Don't worry I love Temari really


----------



## shadow__nin (Nov 13, 2007)

Too much batin for Temari, one arm is bigger, 
WTF is up with Kanku's Knuckle?


----------



## Even (Nov 13, 2007)

Kanku looks like he's taking a dump


----------



## Hio (Nov 13, 2007)

Kanku looks awesome


----------



## Horrid Crow (Nov 13, 2007)

Tradewind said:


> It's interesting how quickly the quality changes...



Wow...  :/
I'm so NOT looking forward to the next episode.
The whole stage changed! Just look at the background!

Also, the preview showed us that those paper wolfs are animated as bas as they look.
Man, they just sort of "motion tweened" them. :/


----------



## ninjaneko (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey guys! Look at the pic starblade876 found (you can find it in the dub forum):

Oh noes! Run guys! Run! Apparently Kidoumaru learned Kakashi's "special" attack.

I know it's from waaay long ago, but whatever. Need my funny pic fix.


----------



## Jesus (Nov 13, 2007)

LOL @ the previous pages :rofl
this thread is getting better and better, keep the good work! 




YyasuM said:


> Reminds me of


 I would pay to see that


----------



## Na- (Nov 13, 2007)

We desperately need a discussion thread for this...


----------



## Achaia (Nov 13, 2007)

We need more funny pictures. And the titanic parody is going to give me nightmares tonight.


----------



## YyasuM (Nov 13, 2007)

Achaia said:


> And the titanic parody is going to give me nightmares tonight.


 I?m sorry  I?ll try to make a better one as soon as I?ve found a suitable titanic-pic 


Has someone made an album to collect all these pictures??? 
Laser-Gai scared me


----------



## ADA 2 (Nov 13, 2007)

wow the stage it chaned shape.....WHAT THE HECK IS UP WITH THAT


----------



## Eevihl (Nov 13, 2007)

Kankurou looks really really odd
So does Temari O_o poor Shikamaru


----------



## Even (Nov 13, 2007)

ninjaneko said:


> Hey guys! Look at the pic starblade876 found (you can find it in the dub forum):
> 
> Oh noes! Run guys! Run! Apparently Kidoumaru learned Kakashi's "special" attack.
> 
> I know it's from waaay long ago, but whatever. Need my funny pic fix.



Sennen Goroshi!!!


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 14, 2007)

Eldymion said:


> Wow...  :/
> I'm so NOT looking forward to the next episode.
> The whole stage changed! Just look at the background!
> 
> ...



Seriously, I looked at those pics and thought WTF are you guys complaining about? I cannot see any problems with that screen shot. Honestly. You guys criticise way to much. Or Im just not looking at the right spot..


----------



## Horrid Crow (Nov 14, 2007)

nick1689 said:


> Seriously, I looked at those pics and thought WTF are you guys complaining about? I cannot see any problems with that screen shot. Honestly. You guys criticise way to much. Or Im just not looking at the right spot..



So you don't see the change of the whole background?
The change of color?
The way the wolves move as seen in the preview?

Just look at it, episode 33 features a round building (perspective technique) with a grey roof.
Episode 34's building is suddenly as straight as can be and they show a brown wooden roof.


----------



## Even (Nov 14, 2007)

It's just taken from a different perspective... Compare Naruto's height in the pictures, and you can see that the camera is way higher in the preview shot, than in the episode shot, thus the change in the roofs shape. The color changes are due to shadows....

I'm no art expert btw So I may be wrong... That's how I see it at least....


----------



## Keisei (Nov 14, 2007)

Different art style =/= bad


----------



## geG (Nov 14, 2007)

Eldymion said:


> So you don't see the change of the whole background?
> The change of color?
> The way the wolves move as seen in the preview?
> 
> ...



A different background = bad art?


----------



## Sagge_AM (Nov 14, 2007)

Everything sucks with that scene change, i mean how the heck can you change a nice scene like that too the preview we saw ?! it's crazy, the other team could at least try to make it nice ... 

Look at the first one when the dogs/Lions get out of Sai's painting and then watch the preview .. WTF is that?!

Then we have a whole background change

And not to mention the dogs/Lions when approaching Naruto it looks awful.

I think teams that suck this much at drawing should be fired, it's not more difficult then that, then find some artist that can really draw ..


----------



## Keisei (Nov 14, 2007)

lol @ people who expect godly perfection


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 14, 2007)

SilverHairedGirl said:


> Wow...that ShikaNaru picture...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Kankuro looks like one of those 'bullies' from the sesame street programs.


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 14, 2007)

YyasuM said:


> Reminds me of



My sister was wondering WTF was going on when she heard me roaring with laughter from upstairs.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 14, 2007)

SilverHairedGirl said:


> Also...it wasn't from 33, but I was watching this one over and this screen stuck out to me the most.



Look at Kankuro`s eyes.

//HbS


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Nov 14, 2007)

Tradewind said:


> It's interesting how quickly the quality changes...



Wow I didn't notice before.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Nov 14, 2007)

Geg said:


> A different background = bad art?



Where exacty did you see me say that the art is bad? :S
The scenes on it's own aren't bad, the change of them is though...
It's exactly the same scene, but with different art.

You could almost say they would be shot at two different locations if you were shooting a movie.


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 14, 2007)

Does anyone have that picture of naruto where he looks huge?


----------



## YyasuM (Nov 14, 2007)

I don?t know this picture 



Geg said:


> A different background = bad art?



If noone had mentioned the change of the background, I?d have not recognized it. 
I think it?s okay, nobody?s perfect . Also, the animation of this episode was really good, IMO. I just don?t like Sai?s ink-animals. They look so "flat" and should be a bit transparent. 


I?ve seen this at youtube some minutes ago. It?s not shippuuden and I don?t know the episode. Maybe it has been posted alread y (if, I?m sorry! ) but it made me smile.

Gai gets raped:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 14, 2007)

This thread=Win


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 14, 2007)

Even said:


> Temari looks like she got muscles



She's one of those ugly-ass female body-builders now.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 14, 2007)

Regarding the shots of episodes 33 and 34: Nothing was changed.

The two scenes were done by two different teams who didn't correspond with each other. Thus, it was bound to be different. In all honest; duh fucking duh.

You people need to chill, seriously. I hate using the word "chill" but look what you've reduced me to!! 

It's worse, it's less dynamic than 33's because it's done by far less talented people, but it's not God Awful. If you call that God Awful, what do you call episodes like 6, 18, 24 and 28? Give them a (fucking) chance for (fuck's) sake!


----------



## Chee (Nov 14, 2007)

YyasuM said:


> Gai gets raped:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Poor guy. He doesn't deserve to be violated like that.


----------



## Continuity (Nov 14, 2007)

Chee said:


> Poor guy. He doesn't deserve to be violated like that.



It's not rape, it's surprise sex!  (Where did I see that before?  )



Catterix said:


> You people need to chill, seriously. I hate using the word "chill" but look what you've reduced me to!!
> 
> It's worse, it's less dynamic than 33's because it's done by far less talented people, but it's not God Awful. If you call that God Awful, what do you call episodes like 6, 18, 24 and 28? Give them a (fucking) chance for (fuck's) sake!



Catterix, you're scaring me!  

I don't think it's horrible either, the only thing that really bothered me in that scene was the floating dogs (animation).  I hope the next few scenes are done better.    I do predict that we'll see quite a few screens in this thread though, so be ready for it.


----------



## Chee (Nov 14, 2007)

Continuity said:


> It's not rape, it's surprise sex!  (Where did I see that before?  )



[See Chee's usertitle for answer]


----------



## Catterix (Nov 14, 2007)

It just annoys me that last week, I was the *first one* to make comments about it that were negative. I complained loads.

But about a day later, I'd come round to the obvious conclusion that it isn't _that_ bad. And now a week onwards, and people are still complaining with far more ridiculous and over the top arguments.


----------



## Chee (Nov 14, 2007)

Tradewind said:


> It's interesting how quickly the quality changes...



I think the background becomes straight because Naruto is closer to it, and more under it. I think it's just perspective.

Then again, it's not that bad in the first place. I don't see anything majorly wrong.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 14, 2007)

If we hadn't seen 33's version, no one would be complaining.

It's purely because Team 1 *so good* that we now see the difference. Note; no one's compared this to the manga yet.

I think it'd just be smarter to be thankful for the quality of Team 1 than to moan about the less talented Team 9.


----------



## Applehead McMaster (Nov 14, 2007)

And yet Gai flips out Tsunade for not letting him touch her breasts. What a beast.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 15, 2007)

Jesus Christ >_<


----------



## bubble_lord (Nov 15, 2007)

? What's wrong with that?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 15, 2007)

^ Kill yourself, please...


----------



## El Torero (Nov 15, 2007)

Hatifnatten said:


> Jesus Christ >_<



Naruto and Sai, kissing themselves under a treeee


----------



## Mercury Smile (Nov 15, 2007)

Hatifnatten said:


> ^ Kill yourself, please...


I agree with bubble_lord. Whats wrong with it. Sure its not good, but its not bad either. Its okay.

Nice avatar Catterix, Kiba looks really good.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 15, 2007)

This is madness... >_<
*Runs of to manga thread*


----------



## Jesus (Nov 15, 2007)

:rofl I can't believe they made Naruto blush when Sai said this _thing_ to him


----------



## Keisei (Nov 15, 2007)

*Again*, lol @ people who expect godly perfection with a Shonen manga


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 15, 2007)

I find some of the screens funny, though i find it kinda silly that there are actually ppl who wastes time taking them. 

No offence, but i just dont see the point in something like that.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Nov 15, 2007)

Hatifnatten said:


> ^ Kill yourself, please...



Instead of giving offensive order, you should perhaps explain why is that shot so poor in your opinion. I agree with keisei that sometimes people just have too high expectation.  Perhaps they watch too much anime like Death Note.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 15, 2007)

Lightseeker2 said:


> Instead of giving offensive order, you should perhaps explain why is that shot so poor in your opinion. I agree with keisei that sometimes people just have too high expectation.  Perhaps they watch too much anime like Death Note.



I think its because of the blushing that it looks kinda wierd, but i agree with you.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 15, 2007)

Lightseeker2 said:


> Instead of giving offensive order, you should perhaps explain why is that shot so poor in your opinion. I agree with keisei that sometimes people just have too high expectation.  Perhaps they watch too much anime like Death Note.


OR perhaps to many 15 year old tasteless n00b schoolboys sitting in this thread, who doesn't see a shit in either animation or art - who knows


----------



## bubble_lord (Nov 15, 2007)

But it isn't below the usual standard for an anime like Naruto. Naruto and Shippuden have always been inconsistant and that picture is the usual quality.


----------



## Keisei (Nov 15, 2007)

Hatifnatten said:


> OR perhaps to many 15 year old tasteless n00b schoolboys sitting in this thread, who doesn't see a shit in either animation or art - who knows



See you expect perfection animation with a multi-hundred episode show? 


Perhaps "15 year old tasteleness n00bs schoolboys" expect a billionaire to go and fund every single Naruto episode to be like on the level of godlike animation of things like Bebop, Death Note, even though the only reason they're like that is because they have so few episodes they can afford it?

I don't think the animators of Naruto care about people like you who watch it on their PCs and pause it every 5 seconds trying to find as many faults as possible, and ruining a good thing by being anal, instead of just watching it and enjoying it, rather that being a pessimistic fu.... person who decides before the episode even airs they don't like it.


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 15, 2007)

I think every drawing of sai is horrible.


----------



## Keisei (Nov 15, 2007)

Also, the only reason people say P1 > P2 is because they all watched part 1 at once. I'm sure they'd say different things even they watch all of part 1 once a week.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Nov 15, 2007)

Hatifnatten said:


> OR perhaps to many 15 year old tasteless n00b schoolboys sitting in this thread, who doesn't see a shit in either animation or art - who knows



Since when did I said that there is no fault in the animation and drawings of Shippuden? I merely comment that there is nothing wrong withthe particular screenshot you've just posted.


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Catterix (Nov 15, 2007)

Hatifnatten said:


> OR perhaps to many 15 year old tasteless n00b schoolboys sitting in this thread, who doesn't see a shit in either animation or art - who knows



Because 45 year old retarded and sexually stinted noob grocery workers are much better? 

Stop trying to be a character on the internet. Someone so cool that all they need to say is; "Err....:/" or "Kill yourself please" in a really, really bad attempt at looking cool. You're on the internet and you're being the n00b because you're reacting in an immature fashion. Yes, it's bad art compared to Team 1 or (fuck's sake) Disney, but the point of the situation is:

*It  Doesn't  Really  Matter*

And that's what's so funny about you. We just have fun laughing at you every now and again in PMs, it's adorable, because you sir, are the lowest form of n00b. One who believes himself human.

So yeah, MOOO!!

NOW onto the episode... COME ON! There were loads of bad pics, someone surely needs to post them?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 15, 2007)

No, I just don't realy care - because each time I here, that means I got nothing interesting to do in real life, between working and learning. So please stop trying to look like mature person, who know how things work out, because it's all realy obvious. And scince when I lost my opinion for... anything. I'm already doing huge job bothering to answer such a cliché critics with my limited english


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Nov 15, 2007)

Applehead McMaster said:


> And yet Gai flips out Tsunade for not letting him touch her breasts. What a beast.



Tsunade is no idiot. She knows he's not flipping her, it's hard for his fingers to portray little things. He's got muscles in them too. 

This just comes to show that Gai is so manly, his middle finger has a sex drive life of its own


----------



## Catterix (Nov 15, 2007)

Hatifnatten said:


> No, I just don't realy care - because each time I here, that means I got nothing interesting to do in real life, between working and learning. So please stop trying to look like mature person, who know how things work out, because it's all realy obvious. And scince when I lost my opinion for... anything. I'm already doing huge job bothering to answer such a clich? critics with my limited english



Life makes sense again 

Catterix is happy 

So anymore pictures?


----------



## ADA 2 (Nov 15, 2007)

THAT GAI PIC MADE ME LAUGH MY ASS OFF


----------



## Continuity (Nov 15, 2007)

Not poorly drawn, but funny.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Nov 15, 2007)

thats a bit waaaaaaaaay too old....


----------



## ADA 2 (Nov 15, 2007)

THAT GAI PIC MADE ME LAUGH MY A$$ OFF


----------



## Jaxxdude (Nov 15, 2007)

Bad Kiba...


----------



## Silvermyst (Nov 15, 2007)

YyasuM said:


> I?ve seen this at youtube some minutes ago. It?s not shippuuden and I don?t know the episode. Maybe it has been posted alread y (if, I?m sorry! ) but it made me smile.
> 
> Gai gets raped:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




I just died, right now. 


New Shippuuden? Where?!


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 15, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Bad Kiba...



GAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Zookk (Nov 15, 2007)

I hope you guys have fun ripping episode 34 apart, cause holy cow the animation/quality was terrible.


----------



## Takekura (Nov 15, 2007)

Did NARUTO looks like a kind of pet?



Umm... *Yes*....


----------



## geG (Nov 16, 2007)

Zookk said:


> I hope you guys have fun ripping episode 34 apart, cause holy cow the animation/quality was terrible.



God, has everyone here forgotten about how terrible-looking 24, 28, and 30 were? 34 was nothing compared to those.


----------



## Continuity (Nov 16, 2007)

pikasato said:


> Did NARUTO looks like a kind of pet?
> 
> 
> 
> Umm... *Yes*....



Wow, that's an... interesting angle.  Looks kind of cute.


----------



## Na- (Nov 16, 2007)

Geg said:


> God, has everyone here forgotten about how terrible-looking 24, 28, and 30 were? 34 was nothing compared to those.



True story.
Although this episode had some epic moments... Too bad I cant take any screenshots 
Anyone post the scene where it looks like Shizune is lacking her Fishnet just to prove pisspoor animation tbh


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 16, 2007)

kawaii!

//HbS


----------



## Na- (Nov 16, 2007)

^That caused me to do some serious laughing


----------



## Denizen (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow, people are really going off-centre here.

There are lots of BAD scenes around, many of them not posted here yet.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 16, 2007)

I noticed, it was just weird when she looked like that and talked at the same time!


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 16, 2007)

whoa


----------



## Aerik (Nov 16, 2007)

Chee said:


> They seem to be looking at Tsunade's boobs.



byakugan!


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 16, 2007)

I think next episode 35, looks like episode 26 quality, its like the same animations team who did episode 26.


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 16, 2007)

Lol, the whole episode was relatively good in the drawing...well, sorta...ok, it wasn't that good at all! :sweat


----------



## SunagakurePhotoNinja (Nov 16, 2007)

I can't figure out how to make a screen shot using Firefox but something is wrong with Naruto's left hand @ 11:29.


----------



## pinkbabii (Nov 16, 2007)

Hunted by sister said:


> kawaii!
> 
> //HbS



yes! lol looks like it.... ur icon cracks me up by the way


----------



## Ketsueki Saya (Nov 16, 2007)

Keisei said:


> *Again*, lol @ people who expect godly perfection with a Shonen manga



Heh.  Godly perfection, no.  Better than ep 34?  Yes please.  Holy hell that stunk.  It's a real shame, you go to deviantart and you see all these absurdly talented artists, *craploads* of 'em, and you think, "Damn, why don't they just employ these people??!!?"

Granted, there's a diff. between animation and the stuff there, but I do wish more talented artists would go knock down these guys doors, I mean seriously.

*digs around in previous episodes to watch the good ones...*


----------



## ~Flippy (Nov 17, 2007)

I still like the one where Neji looks like he's peeing, and Tenten goes 'So, how was it?'


----------



## Applehead McMaster (Nov 17, 2007)

Kimimaro's lines were weird on Episode 122. It sounds all sexual.


----------



## natwel (Nov 17, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> obvious reasons...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1st and second one naruto's chin looks funny from the below shot, but to be fair it's difficult to draw at that angle, Tadashi Ozawa said that shot of the face is the most difficult angle to draw. 

3rd one naruto looks a bit anorexic

4th, im sorry, apart from the slightly thick neck and slightly small nose I don't really see how it's that awful.


----------



## Continuity (Nov 17, 2007)

The "WTF" guy is Tobitake Tonbo, a Chuunin Examiner that was shown back in the Chuunin Exams.  His upper portion of his head is wrapped in bandages.


*Spoiler*: _Pictures_


----------



## Jaxxdude (Nov 17, 2007)

Can someone please explain to me why people are posting poorly/funny pictures from episodes that came out like 3 years ago??

If I'm not mistake, shouldn't the new Shippuden pictures go on this post and the old ones (before Shippuden) go to 
Patiently awaits Bleach fanwank...

??


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Nov 17, 2007)

natwel said:


> Tadashi Ozawa said that shot of the face is the most difficult angle to draw.


lmao... wow... a reader of 'how to draw manga'... did u know that those books were made of phail? only noobs read them lmao.... seriously l-m-a-o. i cringe when i try reading them at books stores.

The art directors of naruto's part 1 were hirofume  and nishio, they ddnt have any problems with drawing any angle at all 

that angle is not hard to draw at all  ur only saying its hard to draw and it looks good because u cant find a way to make it look right.


----------



## Applehead McMaster (Nov 17, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> .



Guess they'll be expecting a child next year.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 17, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Bad Kiba...


Do you have that screenshot without the text bubbles?


----------



## Continuity (Nov 17, 2007)

Gaiash said:


> Do you have that screenshot without the text bubbles?



Here it is.


----------



## natwel (Nov 17, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lmao... wow... a reader of 'how to draw manga'... did u know that those books were made of phail? only noobs read them lmao.... seriously l-m-a-o. i cringe when i try reading them at books stores.
> 
> The art directors of naruto's part 1 were hirofume  and nishio, they ddnt have any problems with drawing any angle at all
> 
> that angle is not hard to draw at all  ur only saying its hard to draw and it looks good because u cant find a way to make it look right.



He's actually the author of "Anime and Game characters", if that's the book you meant then why is it full of fail?

to be honest never read "How to draw manga" i flicked through "occult and horror" and "making anime", they didn't actually teach you how to draw just gave a guide on character design.  

I know it looks wrong but it's unfair to critisize a difficult angle when they have most of the angles right But it's your opinion. I'm saying it's hard to draw because I find it harder then oblique, profile protrait, from behind etc. and it uses a unique perspective in my opinion. 

what if hirofume or nisho _didn't_ draw that part, what if somebody else did it?

I could tell it was team 1 because apart from them the drawings were really good. 

by the way you didn't tell me what's wrong with the bottom one or how it's so so awful, forgive my stupidness.


----------



## Jaxxdude (Nov 17, 2007)

Choji and Shikamaru are both thinking, "..........Nice"

Here the original screenshot if anyone cares


----------



## Verdugo (Nov 17, 2007)

Closetpervert said:


> I still like the one where Neji looks like he's peeing, and Tenten goes 'So, how was it?'



Lol. XD I remember that one.



 (No, I didn't make that.)


----------



## DJDOC (Nov 18, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Here the original screenshot if anyone cares



I forgot how hawt Ino is.  If I was one of those boys, I'd be staring too...

And very possibly turning them like radio dials!


----------



## natwel (Nov 18, 2007)

meh she's not even that attractive, that navy looks horrorble on her she looked prettier as a child, (in the flashbacks) whatever happened to her, she needs a stylist


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 18, 2007)

Ino`s anorectic....

//HbS


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 18, 2007)

Ino is very hot, and beautifull, but she drawn bad in this episode, go and watch this shot in the manga, she had very attractive body, or someone post this shot from the manga here.


----------



## Shodai (Nov 18, 2007)

Worst paint job ever


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 18, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Worst paint job ever



Done in MS Paint.
LoL. How ironic

//HbS


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Nov 18, 2007)

Ino should've got filler time.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 18, 2007)

Chidori Mistress said:


> Ino should've got filler time.



Hardcore hentai action. Sure, why not?
Yuri action, ofcourse

And NaruHina is awesome, unlike full of agression NaruSaku

//HbS


----------



## kon-sama1 (Nov 18, 2007)

You're lame. Leaving your name after each post. People CAN read you know?


----------



## cwh78 (Nov 18, 2007)

kon-sama1 said:


> You're lame. Leaving your name after each post. People CAN read you know?



Funny.

-Chris


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 18, 2007)

for (kon-sama1) hey what do u want from people here,

r u lost or something ??


----------



## Shodai (Nov 18, 2007)

kon-sama1 said:


> You're lame. Leaving your name after each post. People CAN read you know?



Lol, noob is angry because he failed to be funny, and resorts to insults.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Nov 18, 2007)

Verdugo said:


> Lol. XD I remember that one.
> 
> 
> 
> (No, I didn't make that.)



Lol I aleays loved how that repeated itself 3 times.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 18, 2007)

kon-sama1 said:


> You're lame. Leaving your name after each post. People CAN read you know?



I know most people can read, but it`s just like signing your name under a letter to someone, got it? You`ve got adress and name and surname of human sending the letter on that envelope, but there is still signature at the end of letter, like "/Peter" or  "your naughty kitty" (o_O)

//HbS


----------



## Chee (Nov 18, 2007)

Hunted by sister said:


> I know most people can read, but it`s just like signing your name under a letter to someone, got it? You`ve got adress and name and surname of human sending the letter on that envelope, but there is still signature at the end of letter, like "/Peter" or  "your naughty kitty" (o_O)
> 
> //HbS



Have you ever forgot to put //HbS in your posts, BTW? xD


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 18, 2007)

Chee said:


> Have you ever forgot to put //HbS in your posts, BTW? xD



Only when i`m suprised/disgusted/scared, which usually happens in Bathhouse section.... some stuff there is really... mm... meaty and disgusting

//HbS


----------



## DJDOC (Nov 19, 2007)

kon-sama1 said:


> You're lame. Leaving your name after each post. People CAN read you know?



Dude.... totally lame!

-Doc


----------



## Na- (Nov 19, 2007)

Less emo chat, more pictures!


----------



## Eevihl (Nov 19, 2007)

I still think Sasuke twisting his neck sideways is the best XD


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Nov 19, 2007)

Lol at the latest images XD


----------



## Vasp (Nov 19, 2007)

Hunted by sister said:


> Done in MS Paint.
> LoL. How ironic
> 
> //HbS



For the record, thats not ironic at all. 

And I don't usually complain about the animation in Naruto, but jeeeeeeez, after episode 33, 34 was so incredibly terrible ><


----------



## Jolly-chan (Nov 19, 2007)

First post in legendary thread. 
The titanic pic was hilarious, but that ShikaNaru one will haunt me in my nightmares... 

Anyway, this is from episode 33:

*Spoiler*: __ 







No, neither one is badly drawn, I realise that. It's a continuity error. After that first shot was obviously from Kakashi's POV (with the fade-in and all), shouldn't Naruto have been on the other side of the bed?


----------



## General Mustang (Nov 19, 2007)

Hahahaha...Some of this....wow


----------



## kyubisharingan (Nov 19, 2007)

Jolly-chan said:


> First post in legendary thread.
> The titanic pic was hilarious, but that ShikaNaru one will haunt me in my nightmares...
> 
> Anyway, this is from episode 33:
> ...



haha i also  caught that error. glad im not the only one


----------



## Shodai (Nov 19, 2007)

In the words of YGO the Abridged series...

"Continuity's a bitch!"


----------



## Continuity (Nov 19, 2007)

Ryoku said:


> In the words of YGO the Abridged series...
> 
> "Continuity's a bitch!"



  ...



Jolly-chan said:


> Anyway, this is from episode 33:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Nice catch, I didn't even notice that.


----------



## Shodai (Nov 19, 2007)

Continuity said:


> ...



EPIC


----------



## Jolly-chan (Nov 20, 2007)

Continuity said:


> ...


I think that just made my day...


----------



## Chlorine (Nov 20, 2007)

lol. weeeeeeee


----------



## natwel (Nov 20, 2007)

Jolly-chan said:


> No, neither one is badly drawn, I realise that. It's a continuity error. After that first shot was obviously from Kakashi's POV (with the fade-in and all), shouldn't Naruto have been on the other side of the bed?[/SPOILER]


That's the ceiling above naruto and he's looking downwards. so from that shot the ceiling is behind Naruto


----------



## Continuity (Nov 20, 2007)

natwel said:


> That's the ceiling above naruto and he's looking downwards. so from that shot the ceiling is behind Naruto



No, he's saying that from Kakashi's point of view, the picture should look like this:


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Nov 21, 2007)

natwel said:


> That's the ceiling above naruto and he's looking downwards. so from that shot the ceiling is behind Naruto



lol thats the most ignorant answer ive ever heard XD

continuity: u mean like this -


----------



## Ryden (Nov 21, 2007)

Isn't Continuity's picture correct? Considering where Naruto was standing, and the way Kakashi is facing?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Nov 21, 2007)

its correct either way, but the anime drew that angle in particular to go on the top area because it looks too cropped if it was on the lower part 8)


----------



## Ryden (Nov 21, 2007)

No more need to argue over pictures .....


----------



## Jolly-chan (Nov 21, 2007)

Continuity said:


> No, *he's* saying that from Kakashi's point of view, the picture should look like this



...I'm a girl, you know? 
(I thought my Shikamaru addiction made that rather obvious? XD)
But thanks for the defense. 



Ryden said:


> No more need to argue over pictures.....



I thought that was what we were here for?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 21, 2007)

Continuity said:


> No, he's saying that from Kakashi's point of view, the picture should look like this:



That picture is correct. Try playing this scene with your friend, if you don`t belive.

//HbS


----------



## Ryden (Nov 21, 2007)

I havn't got any friends to play with 



Jolly-chan said:


> I thought that was what we were here for?



So it seems!


----------



## natwel (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey DD i'm still waiting for an answer

Why is How To Draw Manga full of fail, I want to hear your opinion!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 21, 2007)

natwel said:


> Hey DD i'm still waiting for an answer
> 
> Why is How To Draw Manga full of fail, I want to hear your opinion!



Maybe because its better to learn yourself?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Nov 21, 2007)

lol because it teaches u the crap u need not to be a manga artist


----------



## mgbenz (Nov 21, 2007)

^^

I don't get it?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 21, 2007)

me neither. I learned a couple of things about folds and shadow from skiming through one of them.


----------



## lacey (Nov 21, 2007)

Jolly-chan said:


> Anyway, this is from episode 33:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Took me a second to notice that. Nice find xD


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 22, 2007)

Ryoku said:


> In the words of YGO the Abridged series...
> 
> "Continuity's a bitch!"



 How can bash Continuity like that?!  I shall remain loyal to the awesomness of Continuity!


----------



## Ryden (Nov 22, 2007)

I like how to draw manga books lol. They helped me a lot with cloths. I have 0 knowledge of cloths and different styles of cloths. Also helped me a fair bit with proportions.


----------



## neshru (Nov 22, 2007)

how awesome is this?


----------



## Even (Nov 22, 2007)

well, not poorly draw, really funny


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Nov 22, 2007)

neshru said:


> how awesome is this?



He looks funnily drawn but not poorly drawn.


----------



## neshru (Nov 22, 2007)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> He looks funnily drawn but not poorly drawn.


no shit.

The message i had entered was too short.


----------



## raxor (Nov 22, 2007)

Nicky The Ninja said:


> He looks funnily drawn but not poorly drawn.



Yes?


----------



## Even (Nov 22, 2007)

that pic is so Chouji


----------



## RokubiFox (Nov 22, 2007)

lolz at theat choji pic


----------



## Chee (Nov 22, 2007)

Lol, Nicky. 



> *Funnily*/Poorly drawn Naruto Shippuden scenes.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 22, 2007)

at least he's eatin' his fruits.


----------



## natwel (Nov 22, 2007)

Is that from episode 34? I didn't know it was out. I didn't see that anywhere in episode 33.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 22, 2007)

yep, it's out. in fact, ep 35 is out right now


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 23, 2007)

This Mistake is a real funny one.

In Episode 35, people notice that Sakura's Bedroom is back to her Part 1 Bedroom.  But her bedroom supposed to be the one we see in Naruto Ending 12 (The Chaba Ending), which is the *same* bedroom we see in Ending 1.


----------



## fxu (Nov 23, 2007)

I wonder who she screams to "I'll be back" or something like that when she exits the house.


Hehehe, we haven't seen anyone related to Sakura by family.


----------



## mgbenz (Nov 23, 2007)

It's her family but they never show them even if they're there. o_O


----------



## Milo- (Nov 23, 2007)

Tyrannos said:


> This Mistake is a real funny one.
> 
> In Episode 35, people notice that Sakura's Bedroom is back to her Part 1 Bedroom.  But her bedroom supposed to be the one we see in Naruto Ending 12 (The Chaba Ending), which is the *same* bedroom we see in Ending 1.



... Que?


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 23, 2007)

It'd be easier to explain if you got a before and after pic!


----------



## LuCas (Nov 23, 2007)

Hahahhahaa!


----------



## g_core18 (Nov 23, 2007)

LuCas said:


> Hahahhahaa!



hahaha that is an awsome one


----------



## never- (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 23, 2007)

LuCas said:


> Hahahhahaa!




Mmmm, too much jerking off!


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 23, 2007)

Milo- said:


> ... Que?





HappyCat said:


> It'd be easier to explain if you got a before and after pic!



Okay, I had to be somewhat, creative in editing that manga picture without spoiling anything for you Anime people.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Here is Sakura's Bedroom in Naruto Ending 12:*



*Here is Sakura's Bedroom in Part 2:*






BTW, a little trivia.  The Anime came long before the Manga Chapter.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 23, 2007)

All they need now is a few midgets, a monkey, and a full jar of mayonnaise.


----------



## cold drinks (Nov 23, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> All they need now is a few midgets, a monkey, and a full jar of mayonnaise.



what has a midget got to do ?


----------



## Azira (Nov 23, 2007)

neshru said:


> how awesome is this?




Why does it seems that Jiraiyas figures is very....filled out here?


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 24, 2007)

Tyrannos said:


> Okay, I had to be somewhat, creative in editing that manga picture without spoiling anything for you Anime people.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



HappyCat is pleased with your work! 



 Look where Naruto is holding that kunai...not too sure if that was edited or not.


----------



## Naaruto (Nov 24, 2007)

HappyCat said:


> HappyCat is pleased with your work!
> 
> 
> 
> Look where Naruto is holding that kunai...not too sure if that was edited or not.



Its edited. 

This is the original:

Creative N200


----------



## ADA 2 (Nov 24, 2007)

again class funny pics


----------



## clemy (Nov 24, 2007)

lol i find this pic really funny


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice find! Oh, and thanks Naaruto for the original pic! *gives +reps* Lol at ^ pic!


----------



## clemy (Nov 24, 2007)

lol i thought i was gonna chock of laughter when i made that screencap - it makes me think of a father  "caressing" his son with a rolled paper...


----------



## Sagge_AM (Nov 24, 2007)

clemy said:


> lol i find this pic really funny



I don't see whats so funny ?


----------



## Catterix (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, what I see wrong is the masked dude's arm and it's angle. But overall, it's fine


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2007)

Sagge_AM said:


> I don't see whats so funny ?



Thats domestic violence for you


----------



## Brokensharingan (Nov 24, 2007)

i dont get it either


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 24, 2007)

That guy *sure is from Nara family.

//HbS*


----------



## Jaxxdude (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey..... you would too if you were in Kakashi's situation.


----------



## lacey (Nov 25, 2007)

^ Oh dear god...LMFAO xD

Anyways, I'm not sure if anyone mentioned this or not...but at the part where they're talking about Kyuubi's Cloak, and they flash back to episode 30...at the part right after the seal is put on, and we see Naruto's face...I could have sworn that in episode 30, his eyes were still red...but in this episode, they were blue o.O;;

I don't really consider it a mistake, I just find it odd that they would change his eye color in that scene...and NOT FIX THE REST OF IT! T__T


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Nov 25, 2007)

Tyrannos said:


> Okay, I had to be somewhat, creative in editing that manga picture without spoiling anything for you Anime people.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




wow, good spot


----------



## MSkyDragons (Nov 25, 2007)

From a few eps back...

This looks so very wrong



:S


----------



## Chee (Nov 25, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Hey..... you would too if you were in Kakashi's situation.



OMFG ! 

What's sad is that it matches my sig too.


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 25, 2007)

Lol, that's so true!


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 25, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Hey..... you would too if you were in Kakashi's situation.



Rep, thatz great! Can I use it?


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to rep them on their find! Tnx for reminding me Hubris!


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks Jaxxdude! I owe you!


----------



## clemy (Nov 25, 2007)

lol Jaxxdude that's f***ing hilarious 
nice work


----------



## Hio (Nov 25, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Hey..... you would too if you were in Kakashi's situation.



OMG awesome Can I use it?


----------



## Shodai (Nov 25, 2007)

​

Epic fucking win, repped


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 25, 2007)

Holy crap... Kakashi..... 
xD
And there`s Jiraiya standing next to him. He`ll get blind, like Itachi!

//HbS


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 25, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Hey..... you would too if you were in Kakashi's situation.



Jesus christ, it's got be one of most funniest scenes ever! 

Wonder who did he think about which doing his, umm, thing? Sakura, Tsunade or even *gasping* Gai? He did ride Gai's back, you know! :amazed


----------



## Shodai (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, he is one horny bastard. Always reading those porn novels


----------



## clemy (Nov 25, 2007)

well being a ninja makes it hard to find  a girlfriend


----------



## the_real_dante2 (Nov 25, 2007)

what happened with the animation and drawings??
the quality is sweet as hell!!!!!!!


----------



## Chee (Nov 25, 2007)

I love your sig clemy.


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 25, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Hey..... you would too if you were in Kakashi's situation.



Jesus, first Mikoto (infront of her young Sasuke too), then Kakashi right infront of Naruto, and Kakashi AGAIN. Man, he needs to stop thinking about Sakura's forehead so much...


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 25, 2007)

Lol, what a random comment! XD Are there any new finds on the latest naruto ep?


----------



## scottlw (Nov 25, 2007)

not any new things worht mentioning


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 25, 2007)

Okies, guess I'll have to wait til next week.  Does anyone have any funny pics from the first series of Naruto? Or better yet, if there are any links.


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 26, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Hey..... you would too if you were in Kakashi's situation.



Dear God.


----------



## Jaxxdude (Nov 26, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> Jesus, first Mikoto (infront of her young Sasuke too), then Kakashi right infront of Naruto, and Kakashi AGAIN. Man, he needs to stop thinking about Sakura's forehead so much...



That was kinda random, but I think I understood the references. In the old Funny/Poorly scenes forum, there was a memorable gif where Mikoto was rubbing her apron in front of young Sasuke... but her apron made it look like she had a penis..... thus it looked like she was jagging off in front of Sasuke. I believe the other reference was when Naruto was waking up in the Sand village and talking to Kakashi. Kakashi begins to shove a scroll or something in his pants..... thus making it look like he was jagging off in front of Naruto.

I think those are the references... anyone feel like digging up the past and finding these gifs lol?


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 26, 2007)

Lol, tnx for the explanation, makes sense now. Also, I'm defenetly willing to go dig up these images again, wanna help?


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 26, 2007)

Please, make it smaller. Siggy size?


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 26, 2007)

Lol, still searchin'!  How about I spoiler tag 'em all?


----------



## ADA 2 (Nov 26, 2007)

hahah that dirty kakashi haha


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 26, 2007)

These pictures are just too hard to find, it's like their invisible or something. Pfff, I'll wait til someone else offers to help me. (a few nice reps as a reward! )


----------



## Verdugo (Nov 26, 2007)

Here's all the previously mentioned ones and then some. XD


*Spoiler*: __ 













I still like the Mikoto one best.


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 27, 2007)

Many a reps for you!      I love those pics!


----------



## Jaxxdude (Nov 27, 2007)

Verdugo said:


> Here's all the previously mentioned ones and then some. XD
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nice finds LOL... brings back memories


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ketsueki Saya said:


> Heh. Godly perfection, no. Better than ep 34? Yes please. Holy hell that stunk. It's a real shame, you go to deviantart and you see all these absurdly talented artists, *craploads* of 'em, and you think, "Damn, why don't they just employ these people??!!?"
> 
> Granted, there's a diff. between animation and the stuff there, but I do wish more talented artists would go knock down these guys doors, I mean seriously.
> 
> *digs around in previous episodes to watch the good ones...*


 
People like this annoy me. Using Photoshop, Painter, oC, or whatever to render one image for 5 hours or more does not mean that you're a better artist or more talented than an animator.


----------



## ADA 2 (Nov 27, 2007)

omfg that sasuke mum one made me laugh my nuts of, yeah thats right my nuts came off


----------



## clemy (Nov 27, 2007)

OMG the one with sasuke's mum is hilarious good god it's great i've never seen it before , i have to say this is ThE best ever
lol sasuke's remark is *so* him - who did this pic really knew what he was doing


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 27, 2007)

lol, Kakashi's totally greasin off!!


----------



## The Question (Nov 27, 2007)

Verdugo said:


> Here's all the previously mentioned ones and then some. XD
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I seem to remember there being a thread that proved Kakashi is a p*d*p****.  The two Kakashi gifs should be posted there for further proof.


----------



## reddik (Nov 28, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Hey..... you would too if you were in Kakashi's situation.



LMAFO that's hillarious


----------



## tailzie (Nov 28, 2007)

oh kakashi's left handed!


----------



## natwel (Nov 28, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> People like this annoy me. Using Photoshop, Painter, oC, or whatever to render one image for 5 hours or more does not mean that you're a better artist or more talented than an animator.


It doesn't take 5 hours, it can be done in 45 minutes, if you use the same shading in shippuden that is, if the lineart isn't antialiased the colouring can be done in seconds using the paint  bucket tool. Mr ozawa said it can take over an hour for a proffesional to draw just one character frame that's in a complexish pose. 

That's not what render means, I think you mean "paint".

By the way, i don't even think that Kakashi picture is even that funny, you just take a random pose and use your imagination to make it the slightest possibility to look sexual. 

He's basically just sitting up in his bed with his head facing down.


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 28, 2007)

^lol, but then it's not funny poking fun at pic that looks normal, people use their imagination, thus, creating this entire thread!


----------



## natwel (Nov 29, 2007)

No this thread is about pictures that actually *DO* look funny and poorly drawn, not a normal picture with a story made up to make it seem funny when it's not really..


----------



## Tay (Nov 29, 2007)

I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## lacey (Nov 29, 2007)

natwel said:


> No this thread is about pictures that actually *DO* look funny and poorly drawn, not a normal picture with a story made up to make it seem funny when it's not really..



To me, it doesn't really matter. This thread's more about having fun, and cracking jokes, than posting pics straight from the anime that are just funny and poorly drawn. There's nothing wrong with creativity xD


----------



## Jaxxdude (Nov 29, 2007)

natwel said:


> By the way, i don't even think that Kakashi picture is even that funny, you just take a random pose and use your imagination to make it the slightest possibility to look sexual.
> 
> He's basically just sitting up in his bed with his head facing down.



That's exactly what I did. Thank you sooo much for pointing that out! I'm pretty sure no one realized that.



natwel said:


> No this thread is about pictures that actually *DO* look funny and poorly drawn, not a normal picture with a story made up to make it seem funny when it's not really..



You are you "only" going by the title of this thread. Ok listen, the first Poorly drawn thread was titled "Poorly Drawn Naruto Scenes" and people were only suppose to post poorly drawn scenes..... BUT people began to post funny screenshots and gifs as well (which some were just normal pics with funny text or stories). Some were funny and some were not. Technically, they weren't supposed to do that, but people liked it and accepted it... thus the thread began to grow. 

Now that Shippuden is out, the creator decided to make a new thread and added "Funny" to the old title... and guess what... the same principles apply. Some people come to this thread to criticize poorly drawn scenes and compare it to the manga..... while others come here to laugh at funny pics or normal pictures with stories made up to make it seem funny.

And I, for one, am not going to change this long-going tradition just because some pompous, smart-ass thinks it's not fit for this thread.


----------



## natwel (Nov 29, 2007)

No that's incorrect, DB started the poorly drawn craze, where EVERY picture posted was poorly drawn, but then came on the theory of

"it looks strange and disproportional but it's supposed to look like that"

example, 

that's funnily but not poorly. It's called W.A.D _works as designed_, it puts shame to your _make beleive, can't find a real funny picture so i'll take a normal one and pretend it's funny. _

and when you see above pictures like that, people were snarled get for calling it, poorly drawn. But we post poorly drawn pictures because we laugh at them.

I'm pretty aware of the history of poorly drawn threads, it's an FC now, but did you know that someone on there said, only n00bs post perfectly good pictures on a poorly/funnily drawn thread.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 29, 2007)

Natwel, just shut the hell up.

You're getting really irritating now.

And DB did not begin this craze. The idea evolved, yes, but does that matter? This thread is just here to make us laugh now. Very few people complain in this thread about bad art, it's just funny.


----------



## Wiser Guy (Nov 29, 2007)

Dunno how this qualifies...But...



"Now it's time for the ninja rap!"

or 

"...I have a foot for a hand?"


----------



## MasterChick (Nov 29, 2007)

Naruto is going black...and he can never go back...


----------



## Wiser Guy (Nov 30, 2007)

o_0​


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 30, 2007)

Lol, nice!  *gives +reps!*


----------



## KaiserNeko (Nov 30, 2007)

DJ RamenSlamma in the HOUSE!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Nov 30, 2007)

natwel said:


> No that's incorrect, DB started the poorly drawn craze, where EVERY picture posted was poorly drawn, but then came on the theory of
> 
> "it looks strange and disproportional but it's supposed to look like that"
> 
> ...


for god sake.

shut the fuck up!

ur stupider than u claim to be. sheesh.

stop 'trying' to be the clever one here, cause ur  blanket of 'cleverness' doesnt cover u very well><.
its just sickenning reading your post because their full of fail ><

out of the entire KTV section, your probobly the worst noob ive seen. 'trying' to post long arguments where his content doesnt make sense at all. all iit is is trying to make yourself look like the wise one. uh... just shut the heck up.


----------



## vifd?c?s (Nov 30, 2007)

Look at Sai.. Just LOL  XD


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 30, 2007)

TorugaSama said:


> Look at Sai.. Just LOL  XD



He`s got a camel toe!

//HbS


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 30, 2007)

TorugaSama said:


> Look at Sai.. Just LOL  XD



 Pure Gold!  Luv it!


----------



## cold drinks (Nov 30, 2007)

TorugaSama said:


> Look at Sai.. Just LOL  XD



Sakura made him look distorted


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 30, 2007)

Sakura does that to everybody she punches!  Just take Naruto for example! XD


----------



## mgbenz (Nov 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> for god sake.
> 
> shut the fuck up!
> 
> ...



Someone comes in to make some sense and actually is telling the truth and then people call him a noob.

Wow, what else should I know about?


----------



## natwel (Nov 30, 2007)

@Catterix - Sorry for annoying you I didn't mean to

@DD - take a chill pill, cool down with the name calling

is mg benz the only one who agrees with me?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> for god sake.
> 
> shut the fuck up!
> 
> ...



Sigh..


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 30, 2007)

mgbenz said:


> Someone comes in to make some sense and actually is telling the truth and then people call him a noob.
> 
> Wow, what else should I know about?



Ye talking about overreacting.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Nov 30, 2007)

Kweck said:


> Ye talking about overreacting.



Not really.
This thread is for humor. 
Throughout this thread people have either been complaining that " No, that's not poorly drawn you're too picky blah blah blah" 
Now someone is complaining about the 'funnily' side of it.
It does get annoying.



Anyway, Nice screenshots!


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 30, 2007)

Chidori Mistress said:


> Not really.
> This thread is for humor.
> Throughout this thread people have either been complaining that " No, that's not poorly drawn you're too picky blah blah blah"
> Now someone is complaining about the 'funnily' side of it.
> ...



I feel its overreacting to tell someone to shut up, you fail etc just because he is stating his own opinion.

I dont see the point in it.


----------



## Ari (Nov 30, 2007)

Hunted by sister said:


> He`s got a camel toe!
> 
> //HbS



Boys dont get cameltoe's.


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 30, 2007)

Lol, this thread is starting to create WWlll! Let's just stop now and get along with each others opinion, afterall, this thread is for having fun, not nit-picking.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 30, 2007)

Paine said:


> Boys dont get cameltoe's.



I know, and i know why...
But, you never know the true gender :> or whats under the pants xD
Sai acts like pissed pregnant woman.

//HbS


----------



## Ari (Nov 30, 2007)

Hunted by sister said:


> I know, and i know why...
> But, you never know the true gender :> or whats under the pants xD
> Sai acts like pissed pregnant woman.
> 
> //HbS



No, sakura does.


----------



## Jaxxdude (Nov 30, 2007)

Isn't Sai suppose to be white... literally?


----------



## Shodai (Nov 30, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Isn't Sai suppose to be white... literally?



Body heated up due to hot springs


----------



## Jaxxdude (Nov 30, 2007)

Lol I feel stupid. Since Sai's into painting, I was beginning to think that he paints his body like a Geisha and that the paint came off when he got outta the water.


----------



## Shodai (Nov 30, 2007)

lol


----------



## Kage (Nov 30, 2007)

Ryoku said:


> Body heated up due to hot springs



i think it had something to do with the time of day too...it's all about lighting people.


----------



## natwel (Nov 30, 2007)

Not only that but his hair is supposed to be* black*


----------



## natwel (Nov 30, 2007)

not only that Sai's hair is supposed to be *black*

oops sorry about double post


----------



## Catterix (Nov 30, 2007)

The sun's setting, most people I know with black/really dark brown hair gets redish tinge during sunsets.


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 30, 2007)

Lol, why'd you double post natwel? Good noticing that mistake though, not so sure about that sunset stuff though...


----------



## The Question (Nov 30, 2007)

Eh, I have nothing to complain about.  The animation wasn't as good as the last episode, but it wasn't necessarily bad either.  We've had episodes with worse animation quality.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Nov 30, 2007)

I am surprised the scene of Naruto in his boxers is not up here yet. It seemed "detailed" to me LOL


----------



## Applehead McMaster (Nov 30, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYe2Bv-ZmsM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGso9JLjhj0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Po7TZlLmkLw[/YOUTUBE]


I could take soo many screenshots but I guess you can see it for yourself.


Misheard Lyrics:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gmc_QylMmDo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jaxxdude (Nov 30, 2007)

Tleilaxu said:


> I am surprised the scene of Naruto in his boxers is not up here yet. It seemed "detailed" to me LOL


You mean............. this one?



Catterix said:


> Since everyone else is packing heat about that, I thought I might point out something else to throw into the mix


----------



## HappyCat (Nov 30, 2007)

Lol at the "Bulge"!  Hopefully no one here makes any NaruSaku or NaruHina jokes about that!


----------



## Shirker (Nov 30, 2007)

HappyCat said:


> Lol at the "Bulge"!  Hopefully no one here makes any NaruSaku or NaruHina jokes about that!



........

......................

Looks like the bath scene wasn't the only Hinata related dream he was having


----------



## HappyCat (Dec 1, 2007)

#1shirker said:


> ........
> 
> ......................
> 
> Looks like the bath scene wasn't the only Hinata related dream he was having



... Trust #1shirker to post that. WHY?!  How could you!?


----------



## Shirker (Dec 1, 2007)

HappyCat said:


> ... Trust #1shirker to post that. WHY?!  How could you!?



How could I?! How could Naruto be having such dreams about sweet Hinata?


----------



## Chee (Dec 1, 2007)

About Hinata? Pfft, it was Sakura who was right in front of him.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 1, 2007)

Chee said:


> About Hinata? Pfft, it was Sakura who was right in front of him.



Yeah, ready to kick his ass.
Who was the one in the smallest towel?


----------



## Chee (Dec 1, 2007)

#1shirker said:


> Yeah, ready to kick his ass.
> Who was the one in the smallest towel?



Sakura was ready to rape him.
Sakura was the one looming over him, he can see all her naughty bits.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 1, 2007)

Chee said:


> Sakura was ready to rape him.
> Sakura was the one looming over him, he can see all her naughty bits.



Sorry, I don't see the eyes of a rapist, just of a woman pissed of. Possible rapist, Tsunade, Ino, 'Zune maybe, but Hinata looked like the most...ahem... willing...

so wiling she could feel it...
*OH!!!*


----------



## Gamble (Dec 1, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> You mean............. this one?



lol

Continuity error there as well, Naruto wakes up with his robe together and tied. 

Artists were just having fun with fanservice in the entire episode(s) not that I mind


----------



## Chee (Dec 1, 2007)

#1shirker said:


> Sorry, I don't see the eyes of a rapist, just of a woman pissed of. Possible rapist, Tsunade, Ino, 'Zune maybe, but Hinata looked like the most...ahem... willing...
> 
> so wiling she could feel it...
> *OH!!!*



Hinata was about to faint from the heat of the bathhouse.


----------



## Shodai (Dec 1, 2007)

If you look, it looks like Hinata is about to pull down her towel at the top and lift it up at the bottom.

In my heart, I know there is an extended version of this where they all strip of their clothes, and by god, one day I will find it.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 1, 2007)

It's obvious Hinata was touching herself up


----------



## chocy (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh dear me, that's quite a substantial bulge. It also looks like there is a little NaruHina vs NaruSaku "war" going on. But I think that Hinata looked more willing, she just had to be coaxed out of her shyness, gently.


----------



## natwel (Dec 1, 2007)

About the Naruto picture, that's not the worst i've seen. If you saw that Nicolos Cage lookalike, the pilot in Ghost in the Shell, SAC 2nd gig, he's in a brothel and there is a closeup shot of his dick with an e******  right in your face, it's so bloody sick. 



HappyCat said:


> Lol, why'd you double post natwel? Good noticing that mistake though, not so sure about that sunset stuff though...


I thought the post failed first time round so I tried again.


----------



## Achaia (Dec 1, 2007)

If you go by the bulge I don't know what Sai is complaining about.


----------



## lost1nplace (Dec 1, 2007)

cmon now folks, he's clearly wearing baggy boxers.. not briefs.


----------



## Ari (Dec 1, 2007)

natwel said:


> If you saw that Nicolos Cage lookalike, the pilot in Ghost in the Shell, SAC 2nd gig, he's in a brothel and there is a closeup shot of his dick with an e******  right in your face, it's so bloody sick.



Show       .


----------



## Tleilaxu (Dec 1, 2007)

LOL still Tsunade really looks "pleasently surprised" to see Naruto... Naru/Tsuna anyone? hehe


----------



## clemy (Dec 1, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> lol
> Artists were just* having fun with fanservice in the entire episode*(s) not that I mind


yeah that's right and not taking parts either, there was something for everybody


----------



## The Question (Dec 1, 2007)

clemy said:


> yeah that's right and not taking parts either, there was something for everybody



Naked Yamato in the hot springs...

And of course the bulging Naruto.  Now if only they'd give us some fanservice on Yondaime.


----------



## clemy (Dec 1, 2007)

well* I*'m not going to complain for a long time *Thinks of sai wrapped in a towel*


----------



## Catterix (Dec 1, 2007)

Naruto bulge


----------



## Jaxxdude (Dec 1, 2007)

Paine said:


> natwel said:
> 
> 
> > About the Naruto picture, that's not the worst i've seen. If you saw that Nicolos Cage lookalike, the pilot in Ghost in the Shell, SAC 2nd gig, he's in a brothel and there is a closeup shot of his dick with an e******  right in your face, it's so bloody sick.
> ...


Please don't lol


----------



## MSkyDragons (Dec 1, 2007)

Compilation #4 just completed:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWlS4wD8O2M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## spectaa (Dec 1, 2007)

natwel said:


> By the way, i don't even think that Kakashi picture is even that funny, you just take a random pose and use your imagination to make it the slightest possibility to look sexual.
> 
> He's basically just sitting up in his bed with his head facing down.



I disagree, he looks very into it while he was doing nothing wrong in the real scene, that's the funny thing. Badly drawn pictures doesn't make me laugh, they are just sad. I prefer something really casual beiing transformed in whatever funny scene. Maybe we aren't here to laugh lol, I'm new  . I 've read the other post, I think you're too serious, I'm sure you're younger than me, that's sad, go wild, have fun, be cool .


----------



## The Question (Dec 1, 2007)

MSkyDragons said:


> Compilation #4 just completed:
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWlS4wD8O2M[/YOUTUBE]



New music!


----------



## Applehead McMaster (Dec 1, 2007)

MSkyDragons said:


> Compilation #4 just completed:
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWlS4wD8O2M[/YOUTUBE]



Dammit I was just about to post that. 

The ShikaXNaru scene was funny!

EDIT: Oh....So you are a member of our forums.  +reps


----------



## Applehead McMaster (Dec 1, 2007)

Crappy Image.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 1, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Naruto bulge



         .


----------



## The Question (Dec 1, 2007)

I found this in another thread, thought it'd fit in perfect here.



H¡dan said:


> Chiyo is a freakin' babe.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew she was old enough to not have teeth but it's when I saw the liverspots, I said, "Baby, I'm yours."



You can find the original here.


----------



## Applehead McMaster (Dec 1, 2007)

I MADE THIS:


DAMMIT IT WON'T SHOW!

JUST VIEW IT HERE:


----------



## HappyCat (Dec 2, 2007)

Lol, that's funny...Awww, the NaruHina VS. NaruSaku War has ended. Lol, I loved all the responses people gave to each others post!



#1shirker said:


> Sorry, I don't see the eyes of a rapist, just of a woman pissed of. Possible rapist, Tsunade, Ino, 'Zune maybe, but Hinata looked like the most...ahem... willing...
> 
> so wiling she could feel it...
> *OH!!!*


LOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!! 



Chee said:


> Sakura was ready to rape him.
> Sakura was the one looming over him, he can see all her naughty bits.



...


----------



## Applehead McMaster (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## Gamble (Dec 2, 2007)

Applehead McMaster said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Hmmm....no


----------



## Jeff (Dec 2, 2007)

Ahh this thread has made my day!


----------



## Applehead McMaster (Dec 2, 2007)

I was just watching Shippduen Episode 6-7 and decided to take this snapshot.



Now doesn't this look like a DBZ scene?


----------



## Applehead McMaster (Dec 2, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Sakura just looks bizarre.




*Spoiler*: __ 



WHICH IS PIC BETTER?!











*Spoiler*: __ 




They all looke like junkies.





*Spoiler*: __ 





What's with the fat nose?





*Spoiler*: __ 





A fat head with skinny arms? You've just seen it.





*Spoiler*: __ 





They're shuriken of course but that look like swatiskas.


----------



## Even (Dec 2, 2007)

most of those are old...

besides, a swastika is an ancient Buddhist symbol that was used long before the Nazis came along.. the seal on Neji's forehead is a swastika in the manga...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 2, 2007)

And swastika is a symbol of luck, as far as i remember. Or something like that.... it had positive meaning. Thats why Nazi used it.

Edit:
Name svastika (स्वस्तिक) comes from sancryte, and means "bringing luck" (svasti – luck, prosperity, od su – good i asti – (to) be).

//HbS


----------



## Catterix (Dec 2, 2007)

I really want to say that at least one of Applehead McMaster's pictures were funny but... 

You just tried, _way_ too hard and it felt obvious.


----------



## Shodai (Dec 2, 2007)

^ Above post is correct


----------



## Jaxxdude (Dec 2, 2007)

Sakura's face is just priceless haha


----------



## Hidden leaf (Dec 2, 2007)

Sakura looks confused and high


----------



## Shodai (Dec 2, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Sakura's face is just priceless haha




:<


----------



## The Question (Dec 2, 2007)

Sakura looks like she's going to rape poor Tenzo/Yamato.


----------



## HappyCat (Dec 2, 2007)

Lol at all the new pics!  Priceless


----------



## Verdugo (Dec 2, 2007)

Naruto: WHOO!! SHE'S NOT PREGNANT!!!
Sakura: STFU!!!

I dunno... That's just asking to be captioned.

Also, LOL at Sakura's face. ":<" XDDDDDD.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 3, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Sakura's face is just priceless haha



lol Sai
^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


Nice find


----------



## Cindy (Dec 3, 2007)

Ryoku said:


> :<


YES. xD That's EXACTLY what that cap looks like!


----------



## Eevihl (Dec 3, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> Sakura looks like she's going to rape poor Tenzo/Yamato.



Or she's going to eat him O_-


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 3, 2007)

Sakura Smash!


----------



## Vasp (Dec 3, 2007)

Even said:
			
		

> most of those are old...
> 
> besides, a swastika is an ancient Buddhist symbol that was used long before the Nazis came along.. the seal on Neji's forehead is a swastika in the manga...



Just wanted to elaborate a little more, the "original" swastika was actually used in quite a few other religions other then Buddhism. Hinduism and Jainism being other examples. All have clearly some sort of relationship with religion, and either are referred to a god or a form of harmony or happiness, or what have you. Both left facing and right facing swastika's were used.

Now, the Nazi's took the right facing one, tweaked it sideways a little, and used it as their own symbol. However, they definitely weren't the first to ever use it, but they definitely tarnished the image of it quite a bit in the western world.


----------



## HappyCat (Dec 4, 2007)

Artanis said:


> Sakura Smash!



Lol at Naruto's expression!  Priceless!


----------



## cold drinks (Dec 4, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Sakura's face is just priceless haha



very priceless


----------



## HappyCat (Dec 4, 2007)

0_0 Everyone in this thread really loves using the phrase 'Priceless' and that LOS smiley.  

Has anyone found any new pics to lol at?


----------



## Shodai (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## Gamble (Dec 4, 2007)

HappyCat said:


> 0_0 Everyone in this thread really loves using the phrase 'Priceless' and that LOS smiley.
> 
> Has anyone found any new pics to lol at?



Give it till the new ep comes out I guess.


----------



## Moonraker_One (Dec 4, 2007)

this reminds me of:


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 4, 2007)

Is Naruto wearing a dress? Becouse right under that flies on his pants there should be backroung... not more orange cloth o_O

//HbS


----------



## Demitrix (Dec 4, 2007)

He's gangsta, always wearing the pants low.


----------



## ~rocka (Dec 4, 2007)

Demitrix said:


> He's gangsta, always wearing the pants low.



Yea naruto's keepin it down like a player should .


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 4, 2007)

Demitrix said:


> He's gangsta, always wearing the pants low.





rockatje said:


> Yea naruto's keepin it down like a player should .



But the flies.... :| it`s just under his belt :|  loooooong pants

//HbS


----------



## BVB (Dec 4, 2007)

Moonraker_One said:


> this reminds me of:





hahah 

awesome pic 

Naruto does it from behind


----------



## clemy (Dec 4, 2007)

oh god 
thx that pic is really funny


----------



## HappyCat (Dec 4, 2007)

Hunted by sister said:


> Is Naruto wearing a dress? Becouse right under that flies on his pants there should be backroung... not more orange cloth o_O
> 
> //HbS



I know I shouldn't be saying this but...I think it has someting to do with 'the bulge'


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 4, 2007)

HappyCat said:


> I know I shouldn't be saying this but...I think it has someting to do with 'the bulge'



Oh God... jesus christ stoooop!

//HbS


----------



## ~rocka (Dec 4, 2007)

Hunted by sister said:


> But the flies.... :| it`s just under his belt :|  loooooong pants
> 
> //HbS



ye thats true but you kno a player likes it baggy and oversized 

ps: in the post above you forget //HbS


----------



## ADA 2 (Dec 4, 2007)

that chris masters and jurt angle one is bloody a great pieces off work hehe


----------



## Bree (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow...all the ones you posted were funny but this one...I know this wasn't the main focus but Sai's elbow......

and lol @ Sakura's expression :<


----------



## ADA 2 (Dec 4, 2007)

my god it looks like a 3 year old drew this hunk of junk i mean come on thats really bad now


----------



## Shodai (Dec 4, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Sakura's face is just priceless haha




*..... :< ......   >_<  .. ^_^
*


----------



## natwel (Dec 4, 2007)

> Kakashi is a nazi



Neji is a nazi in the manga. 



> Naruto is gangster,



so that's why DD posted that picture with a cirlce round naruto's pants saying LOLZ.



Paine said:


> Show       .


maybe tomorrow


----------



## HappyCat (Dec 4, 2007)

Ryoku said:


> *..... :< ......   >_<  .. ^_^
> *



LOOOOOL!!!  Reps for you!


----------



## clemy (Dec 5, 2007)

lol Ryoku  u're good at this stuff


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 5, 2007)

rockatje said:


> ps: in the post above you forget //HbS



Shock and fear.
I`ll fix it :|

//HbS


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 5, 2007)

Why is Ryoku banned? :amazed


----------



## Even (Dec 5, 2007)

I guess he did something he should not have done....


----------



## clemy (Dec 5, 2007)

> Why is Ryoku *banned?*





> I guess he did something he should not have done....




omg this sh*t really happens?:amazed


----------



## Antihero (Dec 5, 2007)

In the future, when you post a funny or poorly drawn pick, could you write a few word description of what makes it funny? Maybe its just me, but some pics looked OK.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Dec 5, 2007)

what the hell are u talking about natwel? ur so stupid.
i ddnt even post that picture.


----------



## HappyCat (Dec 5, 2007)

There's abit of confusion here...Firstly, Dynamic Dragon Did NOT post that pic. Secondly, people should really start quoting the entire message and the user who posted it, it gets really annoying and confusing when we don't knw who the person that they quoted is.  Unless for the exception that we don't really need to know who posted it. e.g. clemy's post at the top of the page. ^


----------



## ~rocka (Dec 5, 2007)

clemy said:


> omg this sh*t really happens?:amazed



myes people get banned


----------



## HappyCat (Dec 5, 2007)

rockatje said:


> myes people get banned



Ahhh, thankyou for listening to me and posting the user, much appreciated!


----------



## guro (Dec 6, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> what the hell are u talking about natwel? ur so stupid.
> i ddnt even post that picture.




 "ur so stupid"  You can't even spell you're.  So who's the real stupid one?


Anyways, these pictures are great!


----------



## HappyCat (Dec 6, 2007)

Guro guro guro, oh the funny guro with the cute toad siggy, "ur" is slang, they obviously used slang cuz they were angry. note: cuz translates to because And they obviously used ddnt to cut back on typing, it's all slang.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Dec 6, 2007)

guro said:


> "ur so stupid"  You can't even spell you're.  So who's the real stupid one?
> 
> 
> Anyways, these pictures are great!



err not really, if im stupid how come you understood it, fool.
i dont need to spell it fully to get my point across. i do know how to spell it,i think alot of people here knows i always use 'ur' and 'u' and 'b' and 'coz'/'cuz'. every1 uses it. so please, get a life. seriously.

wow, i met another stupid one here.

im not suprised cause some people here get their 'then' and 'than's wrong, and cant even tell the difference between they're, their, and there.


----------



## natwel (Dec 6, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> what the hell are u talking about natwel? ur so stupid.
> i ddnt even post that picture.


 I'm talking about this and this and this



I've noticed something else

a) Kankurou has no lipstick
b) His makeup doesn't reach the end of his face
c) Why are his shoulders so narrow there? In fact he looks skinnier all over, he was Arnold Swartzneger when he was in the infirmary. Ironic that he gets weaker when he recovers.


----------



## Hio (Dec 6, 2007)

guro said:


> "ur so stupid"  You can't even spell you're.  So who's the real stupid one?
> 
> 
> Anyways, these pictures are great!



Uhm,, DD isn't stupid


----------



## natwel (Dec 6, 2007)

Damn that boy of yours needs to lose weight


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Dec 6, 2007)

ur still wrong because you quoted some1 whos talking about something completely different.

intiendes?

im surprised u still havnt noticed why i circled that part. well we all know i guess.


----------



## Wiser Guy (Dec 6, 2007)

The power over wood is truely mighty.



It's zombie time!



Eh...I'm not so sure about this one...But the face looks wierd to me...


----------



## ADA 2 (Dec 6, 2007)

hahaah there all great hehe


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Dec 6, 2007)

lol look at yamato's hand on the first one, its so fucked up XD


----------



## Ari (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## guro (Dec 6, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> err not really, if im stupid how come you understood it, fool.
> i dont need to spell it fully to get my point across. i do know how to spell it,i think alot of people here knows i always use 'ur' and 'u' and 'b' and 'coz'/'cuz'. every1 uses it. so please, get a life. seriously.
> 
> wow, i met another stupid one here.
> ...




Suck my non-existing cock.


----------



## HappyCat (Dec 6, 2007)

guro said:


> Suck my non-existing cock.



LOL!!! XD Very nice Guro!

Lol, more Naruto chameleons!


----------



## temenos (Dec 6, 2007)

Stating the obvious, I suppose.

They might as well just make the rasengan a vibrant rainbow palette.


----------



## The Question (Dec 7, 2007)

Wiser Guy said:


> The power over wood is truely mighty.



Yamato looks like he's doing some intense praying.


----------



## Wiser Guy (Dec 7, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> Yamato looks like he's doing some intense praying.



That, and/or he might be shaking up some dice...I'm not sure where I was going with that gif, honestly.

(Well, other than possibly another jerking off joke, but it didn't quite come out in execution...)


----------



## HappyCat (Dec 7, 2007)

Wtf is wrong with his fingers? They can't even draw fingers now!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Dec 7, 2007)

guro said:


> Suck my non-existing cock.



yup, an expected comeback from the real _stupid_ one. see how u cant say anything against me now.

anyway.

naruto's fucked up arm, and ugly everything


----------



## ADA 2 (Dec 7, 2007)

sai looks like a blank off wood hehe


----------



## Gamble (Dec 7, 2007)

Wiser Guy said:


> It's zombie time!



This is an awesome picture


----------



## HappyCat (Dec 7, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> yup, an expected comeback from the real _stupid_ one. see how u cant say anything against me now.
> 
> anyway.
> 
> naruto's fucked up arm, and ugly everything



 Geez they suck at drawing everything below the forearms.  Lol, can't wait for a reply from Guro!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## raxor (Dec 7, 2007)

Ugliest ep in some time, but it made this thread funnier^^


----------



## Denizen (Dec 7, 2007)

BYAKUGAN!


"If I see that Naruto ONE more time..."


----------



## Kaki (Dec 7, 2007)

> They might as well just make the rasengan a vibrant rainbow palette.


 It looks ok, but they did a rainbow in the 3rd movie.


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 7, 2007)

Wiser Guy said:


> The power over wood is truely mighty.



He's churning butter!


----------



## clemy (Dec 7, 2007)

omg i wanned to make some sai screencaps but all his poses are so f*cked up i almost can't believe it
anywayz, yamato's praying lol Wiser Guy that's great


----------



## dora ♥ (Dec 7, 2007)

Wiser Guy said:


> The power over wood is truely mighty.
> 
> 
> 
> It's zombie time!



LOL! Those are great! 

That's one hot zombie... *drool*



Dynamic Dragon said:


> naruto's fucked up arm, and ugly everything



Hehe! Nice one!


----------



## Hio (Dec 7, 2007)

Haha Nice founding


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Dec 7, 2007)

that yamato one looked better if it was bigger 
this team is just rubbish period. they cant draw or animate to save their lives.


----------



## lacey (Dec 7, 2007)

Wiser Guy said:


> It's zombie time!



Dammit, if he were glaring or something, that would be a hot pic xD *SHOT*

And I can't help but laugh at the rest of these. And to think I haven't even watched the ep yet xD;;


----------



## HappyCat (Dec 7, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> that yamato one looked better if it was bigger
> this team is just rubbish period. they cant draw or animate to save their lives.



That's one heck of a find. Reps for you!


----------



## guro (Dec 7, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> yup, an expected comeback from the real _stupid_ one. see how u cant say anything against me now.
> 
> anyway.






....By a horse.


----------



## Na- (Dec 7, 2007)

This thread owns the KTV.


----------



## clemy (Dec 7, 2007)

lol yeah but really this ep makes it easy


----------



## Jaxxdude (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks like Naruto and the new captain Yamato are getting along just fine.


----------



## clemy (Dec 7, 2007)

that's great
(omg Jaxxdude u're a total perv *bows in front of such awesomeness*)


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 7, 2007)

Waaaaay too much yaoi hentai in Naruto. 
*WE WANT SOME YURI ACTION!!!*
         

//HbS


----------



## clemy (Dec 7, 2007)

actually i'd be more than happy with some normal romance (i don't even care who the protagonists would be...)


----------



## Kage (Dec 7, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Looks like Naruto and the new captain Yamato are getting along just fine.



 

naruyam=canon


----------



## Catterix (Dec 7, 2007)

Pah.

You're all amatuers. You know Yamato's legs need to be infront of Naruto's hips for that to even work!

Pah!


----------



## Chee (Dec 7, 2007)

temenos said:


> Stating the obvious, I suppose.
> 
> They might as well just make the rasengan a vibrant rainbow palette.



I don't see what's wrong?


----------



## guro (Dec 7, 2007)

Chee said:


> I don't see what's wrong?




I actually don't see the problem either.  I think maybe it's the lines radiating from the rasengan?


----------



## Sagge_AM (Dec 7, 2007)

guro said:


> I actually don't see the problem either.  I think maybe it's the lines radiating from the rasengan?



Yeah the lines usually get in to the rasengan ball. That would be according to part 1 when learning the rasengan, when the lines radiate around the chakra ball it's an uncompleted version of the rasengan.


----------



## HappyCat (Dec 7, 2007)

@Chee & Guro They're refering to the fact that it's obvious it's not the real Sai cuz only Naruto can use Rasengan, if you watch the episode you'll understand!


----------



## Catterix (Dec 7, 2007)

But then... that's not a mistake.

And there should be lines around the Rasengan; its not completed. The rasengan was still being formed when Yamato stoppped them.

But overall, the pics here have been really funny.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey how about the the scene where Naruto is straddling Yamato? Thats was Yaoi LOL


----------



## Nz_ (Dec 7, 2007)

someone should get the pictures of Tsunade in ep 38 and Yamato outside the deck, its all in the first 3 and half minutes. Animations for them were awful.


----------



## The Question (Dec 7, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Looks like Naruto and the new captain Yamato are getting along just fine.



Well, Naruto did learn from Kakashi.  And since Kakashi was Yamato's senpai in Anbu...


----------



## HappyCat (Dec 8, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> Well, Naruto did learn from Kakashi.  And since Kakashi was Yamato's senpai in Anbu...



Such dirty minds, I agree with HBS, *LETS SEE SOME YURI!!!* 

That pic of Naryam, it gets dirtier the longer you look at it!


----------



## The Question (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm surprised Sakura didn't get a nose bleed watching that, since she's a known yaoi fangirl.


----------



## Demitrix (Dec 8, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Pah.
> 
> You're all amatuers. You know Yamato's legs need to be infront of Naruto's hips for that to even work!
> 
> Pah!


It seems more like Naruto is doing the riding and not Yamato, wouldnt you agree?


----------



## YoYo (Dec 8, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Looks like Naruto and the new captain Yamato are getting along just fine.



Wow...does this mean naruto has an upside down penis?


----------



## Bree (Dec 8, 2007)

lol...NaruYama...:rofl

Just a little something I found, it's not that funny or anything but...


*Spoiler*: __ 





Akamaru's face...


----------



## the_real_dante2 (Dec 8, 2007)

^^ loool, looks more like a horse


----------



## Catterix (Dec 8, 2007)

Demitrix said:


> It seems more like Naruto is doing the riding and not Yamato, wouldnt you agree?



Yes... that's what I'm saying m'dear.

In the position Naruto's in, there's no way there can be any insertion. He needs to be behind Yamato's hips.

Atm they're just dry humping.

Oh yes.


----------



## Jaxxdude (Dec 8, 2007)

SilverHairedGirl said:


> lol...NaruYama...:rofl
> 
> Just a little something I found, it's not that funny or anything but...
> 
> ...



Not only Akamaru but also look at Shikamaru's face..... horrible


----------



## Hoshigaki (Dec 8, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Atm they're just dry humping.


*trying to resist posting a captain obvious picture*



Jaxxdude said:


> Not only Akamaru but also look at Shikamaru's face..... horrible


Hell, look at everyones faces. And Shin's legs O_o has he lost weight?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 8, 2007)

This topic should be titled Sexual/Yaoi Naruto Shippuden scenes


----------



## AJMkarate717 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm surprised there aren't more for episode 38, considering the whole episode, save the opening theme, is one giant funnily/poorly drawn Naruto Shippuuden scene. Well, here are a few of the ones I've noticed.


*Spoiler*: __ 






CRRRAZY EYES!!!!






*Spoiler*: __ 






And here we can see Sakura practicing her dancing for A Charlie Brown Christmas.






*Spoiler*: __ 






All I can say is that this looks like a doujin, *not* a television show. No offense to doujin artists... And are there... are there *clouds* inside the house?






*Spoiler*: __ 






His... his nose. It's just so big...

Everyone, please refrain from referring to racial stereotypes... (I am actually being serious when I apologize to anyone offended) 





And I'm sure there are many more...

Keep a lookout!

Sincerely,

AJMkarate717


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Dec 8, 2007)

SilverHairedGirl said:


> lol...NaruYama...:rofl
> 
> Just a little something I found, it's not that funny or anything but...
> 
> ...



lol thats the exact same thing i noticed when i first looked at it, and now i notice shikamaru 8_D

@AJM, most of those pics are already posted like 3 pages back ^^'


----------



## Continuity (Dec 8, 2007)

AJMkarate717 said:


> And here we can see Sakura practicing her dancing for A Charlie Brown Christmas.



That was _exactly_ what I was thinking when I saw that picture.


----------



## dora ♥ (Dec 8, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> that yamato one looked better if it was bigger
> this team is just rubbish period. they cant draw or animate to save their lives.



LOL! Those are awesome! xD

*looks at manga Naruto* Must resist the urge to call a drawing effing gorgeous...



Jaxxdude said:


> Looks like Naruto and the new captain Yamato are getting along just fine.



:rofl



AJMkarate717 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





LOL! xD


----------



## HappyCat (Dec 8, 2007)

dora ♥ said:


> LOL! Those are awesome! xD
> 
> *looks at manga Naruto* Must resist the urge to call a drawing effing gorgeous...
> 
> ...



...You really like those pics don't you...especially the word Lol. 

.......I like that!


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Dec 8, 2007)

How very observant. =O


----------



## Tleilaxu (Dec 8, 2007)

No one found this pervy in any way?


----------



## Aerik (Dec 8, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Looks like Naruto and the new captain Yamato are getting along just fine.



 laughing my ass of at this one


----------



## Moonraker_One (Dec 8, 2007)

AJMkarate717 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Question (Dec 8, 2007)

Tleilaxu said:


> No one found this pervy in any way?



I did.  I especially like the part where Sakura walks up and sees Naruto straddling him. I kept expecting her to say something about it, instead she just ignores it and tells Naruto it's not the real Yamato. (Sai was currently putting bondage ink ropes on the real Yamato.)


----------



## Bree (Dec 8, 2007)

Tleilaxu said:


> No one found this pervy in any way?



Omg Naruto's face!  I noticed that as well


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 8, 2007)

Couldn't forget these:


Who's Naruto's next victim?


----------



## The Question (Dec 8, 2007)

Someone needs to make a Naruto version of this Bleach amv.  Maybe it'd be better to wait though until the Sasuke and naked Suigetsu scene and Konohamaru's sexy jutsu scenes are animated.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gMyXCMb0lE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HappyCat (Dec 8, 2007)

Reps for that!


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 8, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Looks like Naruto and the new captain Yamato are getting along just fine.


 

:rofl :rofl


----------



## oOCodilineChanOo (Dec 8, 2007)

I know you on Deviantart, and I LUB your flashes and art and story...that ff had me ROLLING it was so funny


----------



## The Question (Dec 8, 2007)

Here's my contribution:


----------



## Tleilaxu (Dec 8, 2007)

THAT is too funny


----------



## HappyCat (Dec 8, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> Here's my contribution:



That really deserves reps! Hilarious!


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 8, 2007)

jayedynn said:


> Here's my contribution:



:rofl That Sakura shot is just priceless.


----------



## Nekki (Dec 9, 2007)

AJMkarate717 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some people try way too hard to bash... some of the pictures shown here aren't THAT bad, most of them suck horribly that is true anyways.

And for those clouds it's the pattern of the paper on the doors... i don't think it's a matter to be chanting sacrilege for =/


----------



## Nz_ (Dec 9, 2007)

cool nose

cool eyes


----------



## Gamble (Dec 9, 2007)

Catterix said:


> Yes... that's what I'm saying m'dear.
> 
> In the position Naruto's in, there's no way there can be any insertion. He needs to be behind Yamato's hips.
> 
> ...


 



Tleilaxu said:


> No one found this pervy in any way?




Holy shit, you win everything.

*-save-*

I'd rep you but I'm out


----------



## HappyCat (Dec 9, 2007)

OMG!!! Thanks for reminding me to rep them! ....Reps for you too! X3


----------



## clemy (Dec 9, 2007)

Tleilaxu said:


> No one found this pervy in any way?





yes that definitely is
way too funny


----------



## Vanity (Dec 9, 2007)

^ LOL. OMG, that does really look wrong.

And clemy, your sig is really funny. XD


----------



## geG (Dec 9, 2007)

Uchiha Luiz said:


> Couldn't forget these:
> 
> 
> Who's Naruto's next victim?



I'd say Naruto's the victim in both of those though.


----------



## clemy (Dec 9, 2007)

omg !!! the one with gaara is really wicked...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 9, 2007)

I love your signature, clemy

//HbS


----------



## clemy (Dec 9, 2007)

thx everybody (so many ideas pump up to my mind i don't even have time to make them all come to life...)


----------



## Vanity (Dec 9, 2007)

Geg said:


> I'd say Naruto's the victim in both of those though.



lol. I was thinking the same thing when I saw those. So it's more like "Who will be the next to take advantage of Naruto?"


----------



## The Question (Dec 9, 2007)

Clemy, that sig is just too awesome.  To think that people say that Sai is the gay one.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 10, 2007)

clemy said:


> thx everybody (so many ideas pump up to my mind i don't even have time to make them all come to life...)



if it was edited to give Sai bugeyes your sig would be perfect.

The perverse nature of these past episodes have been pleasing to say the least


----------



## clemy (Dec 10, 2007)

thx again guys i try to keep things interesting )(but really now, the thing is : it's easy to acuse someone of being gay jujding on some circumstances, plus most of the ppl do this out of jealosy ... but the truth is nobody is gay until he says he is)
stay tuned for my next sig(did u see my xmast one?)


----------



## Gamble (Dec 10, 2007)

the one that has a portion of it as your avatar? 

Yes


----------



## clemy (Dec 10, 2007)

lol great ) - i'm putting it back when i'll get home (i just can' t decide wich sig is cooler?)


----------



## ADA 2 (Dec 10, 2007)

hahaha run sai run, why the heck do you think sasuke ran the heck from them lol


----------



## clemy (Dec 10, 2007)

lol you're right there must have been a reason...not sure if this though
*Spoiler*: __ 



i think it's because and i quote, he didn't wanned to remain another pansy for the group



well i did all this talking and i feel kinda guilty so i'll post a pic that i find funny/weird


----------



## Gamble (Dec 10, 2007)

clemy said:


> lol great ) - i'm putting it back when i'll get home (i just can' t decide wich sig is cooler?)



Put up the Xmas one, spoiler tag Sai and Naruto/Yamato buttsecks


----------



## clemy (Dec 10, 2007)

hm that's weird i get a lot of confusing messages everybody wants something else, now i really don't know what sig to keep


----------



## The Question (Dec 10, 2007)

clemy said:


> hm that's weird i get a lot of confusing messages everybody wants something else, now i really don't know what sig to keep



It's your sig, put up whichever one you like most.  You can always spoiler tag the other one.  If you want, just put the Christmas one up and sp tag the Namato pic.  (You can always put it up after X-Mas.)


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Dec 10, 2007)

lol@clemy's sig. 
Chee was right, NaruYama is canon.


----------



## Jesus (Dec 13, 2007)

this week's quality buttsecks: after the NaruYama bondage...



....TENTACLE RAPE!


----------



## clemy (Dec 13, 2007)

Pain said:


> this week's quality buttsecks: after the NaruYama bondage...
> 
> 
> 
> ....TENTACLE RAPE!





lol nice title


----------



## The Question (Dec 13, 2007)

Poor Yamato, he never gets a break.  Either he's being violated by Naruto or Orochimaru. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



(Lord knows what that pedo did to him in the past.:S). Eh, I spoilered this just in case an anime only watcher stumbles in here.


----------



## natwel (Dec 14, 2007)

I feel sorry for the artist who had to draw them snakes, this morning there were some well ugly snakes in yu gi oh. 

"So I spent years drawing cute girls so i'd get a job animating greasy ugly snakes which I don't fuckin wanna do."

Difference between fan artist and animator

animator = draw as you're told, often something really ugly and difficult over and over
fan artist = draw what you like, whenever you like, take as long as you like.

only after years of working as an animator on many succesful shows, can you be an art director and draw pretty people that you like


----------



## neshru (Dec 14, 2007)

i'm not sure if this is badly drawn, but naruto surely looks weird from this angle


----------



## mgbenz (Dec 14, 2007)

The art is good in this weeks episode. There's only a handful of bad frames like the one you posted.

This topic is gonna be quiet for awhile.


----------



## clemy (Dec 14, 2007)

hm i wonder


----------



## natwel (Dec 14, 2007)

neshiru that's called near profile view, his eyes do look a little popped out though


----------



## lacey (Dec 14, 2007)

I know this is for badly animated scenes, but there's a small inconsistency that bugged me.

In the very beginning, Yamato gives Naruto a picture of Sasori so he can transform. But in the very next scene, when it shows Sakura and Naruto while Yamato is transforming, the picture is gone.


----------



## natwel (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm wondering, how did they get that photograph? I didn't see any cameras during the Sasori arc


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Dec 14, 2007)

Either Sasori's eyes were always like... one eye looking at one direction, the other eye that is more narrow than the first one looking a direction slightly off the corresponding direction, or it's been drawn poorly. The team messed up a little on Yamato's eyes too.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 14, 2007)

natwel said:


> I'm wondering, how did they get that photograph? I didn't see any cameras during the Sasori arc



I assumed it was from a bingo book or something.


----------



## Chee (Dec 14, 2007)

natwel said:


> I'm wondering, how did they get that photograph? I didn't see any cameras during the Sasori arc



Probably from a file.

It wasn't in the manga I believe, so its filler. Filler = nonsensable shit


----------



## Shodai (Dec 14, 2007)

neshru said:


> i'm not sure if this is badly drawn, but naruto surely looks weird from this angle



I noticed this too, the only really badly drawn part from entire episode


----------



## Denji (Dec 14, 2007)

neshru said:


> i'm not sure if this is badly drawn, but naruto surely looks weird from this angle



It doesn't look bad to me. It's just a very unusual angle.


----------



## dora ♥ (Dec 14, 2007)

clemy said:


> well i did all this talking and i feel kinda guilty so i'll post a pic that i find funny/weird



That's very...awkward. 



Pain said:


> this week's quality buttsecks: after the NaruYama bondage...
> 
> 
> 
> ....TENTACLE RAPE!



:rofl



neshru said:


> i'm not sure if this is badly drawn, but naruto surely looks weird from this angle



His eye is, like...bulging out of his face. O_o



Nerine said:


> I know this is for badly animated scenes, but there's a small inconsistency that bugged me.
> 
> In the very beginning, Yamato gives Naruto a picture of Sasori so he can transform. But in the very next scene, when it shows Sakura and Naruto while Yamato is transforming, the picture is gone.



Oh! I thought I was the only one who noticed that.


----------



## clemy (Dec 15, 2007)

maybe he torn it to peaces with his super speed (we do this at my work place too)u know cuz it was evidence and stuff or maybe he eat it for the same reason

oh and they all did look kinda weird when hiding in the bushes


----------



## HappyCat (Dec 15, 2007)

I sense a return of the Kitty Sakura in that image. ^  Keeping on that topic....do her fingers look somewhat....awkward?

 I love dora ♥'s siggy!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 15, 2007)

clemy said:


> oh and they all did look kinda weird when hiding in the bushes



Thats funny how they hide. They just sit there, not even trying to be invisible. If spy looked in their direction, he would clearly see Naruto and Sakura hair ! Yellow and pink? Difficult to find colors more visible in forest....

//HbS


----------



## HappyCat (Dec 15, 2007)

> //HbD


 Just thought you should know...


----------



## clemy (Dec 15, 2007)

Hunted by sister said:


> Thats funny how they hide. They just sit there, not even trying to be invisible. If spy looked in their direction, he would clearly see Naruto and Sakura hair ! *Yellow and pink? Difficult to find colors more visible in forest....
> *
> //HbD



lol that's a mystery
oh don't forget orange


----------



## HappyCat (Dec 15, 2007)

Hmmm,maybe I should tell HbS that they wrote HbD......and about the colours, obviously your gonna see bright orange no matter where you are! Why Naruto wears it is beyond me.


----------



## Naaruto (Dec 15, 2007)

HappyCat said:


> and about the colours, obviously your gonna see bright orange no matter where you are! Why Naruto wears it is beyond me.




Because it makes him look smex.


----------



## clemy (Dec 15, 2007)

niet, it's because *kishi said so*


----------



## Catterix (Dec 15, 2007)

And amazingly like Goku


----------



## ?verity (Dec 15, 2007)

Hunted by sister said:


> Thats funny how they hide. They just sit there, not even trying to be invisible. If spy looked in their direction, he would clearly see Naruto and Sakura hair ! Yellow and pink? Difficult to find colors more visible in forest....
> 
> //HbD



Hahahaha....seriously....


----------



## HappyCat (Dec 15, 2007)

Naaruto said:


> Because it makes him look smex.



I'm gonna have to go with that!


----------



## Gamble (Dec 16, 2007)

Naaruto said:


> Because it makes him look smex.



400 different types of apparel off the top of my head I could dress him in and make him look better than he currently does.


----------



## Even (Dec 16, 2007)

HappyCat said:


> Hmmm,maybe I should tell HbS that they wrote HbD......and about the colours, obviously your gonna see bright orange no matter where you are! Why Naruto wears it is beyond me.



Plot no jutsu


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 16, 2007)

HappyCat said:


> Just thought you should know...



I`m sorry I`m sorry I`m sorry I`m sorry I`m sorry !!!



//HbS


----------



## Jesus (Dec 16, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> 400 different types of apparel off the top of my head I could dress him in and make him look better than he currently does.



orange fetish >>> your fantasies


----------



## lacey (Dec 16, 2007)

Naaruto said:


> Because it makes him look smex.



And that is pure fact =3


----------



## geG (Dec 16, 2007)

Ryoku said:


> I noticed this too, the only really badly drawn part from entire episode



And yet it still managed to be better than pretty much everything from 38


----------



## natwel (Dec 16, 2007)

Look Kankurou is upside down. 



Trust me this has not been eidted, view the intro yourself

And what the hell is he doing with that puppet?


----------



## geG (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah, that pic is meant to be upside down. You can see Temari and Chiyo in it too.


----------



## dora ♥ (Dec 16, 2007)

HappyCat said:


> I love dora ♥'s siggy!



Thank you. <333 :]


----------



## adam5aby (Dec 16, 2007)

natwel said:


> Look Kankurou is upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually all the pictures from that OP are pretty strange...like the oro and kabuto one

naruto abstract?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Dec 16, 2007)

natwel said:


> Look Kankurou is upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are so last century. i posted that pic when the first shippuuden ep came out.


----------



## ryuukari (Dec 16, 2007)

This thread pretty much made me week, and this week's only just begun.  I can't even begin to describe how hilarious those NarYam pictures were.


----------



## Shodai (Dec 16, 2007)

Geg said:


> And yet it still managed to be better than pretty much everything from 38




Except for when Yamato created that house


----------



## HappyCat (Dec 16, 2007)

Hunted by sister said:


> I`m sorry I`m sorry I`m sorry I`m sorry I`m sorry !!!
> 
> 
> 
> //HbS



Why do you apologize? I just wanted you to know so you could change it!


----------



## natwel (Dec 17, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> you are so last century. i posted that pic when the first shippuuden ep came out.



Well i'm sorry if _I_ didn't see it mr trend setter.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Dec 17, 2007)

Ryoku said:


> Except for when Yamato created that house



Thats from 37 not 38.


----------



## Koitzu (Dec 17, 2007)

some of them are very funny


----------



## Kaki (Dec 17, 2007)

Would it have been better as a profile?


----------



## Aeld (Dec 17, 2007)

freakin joinage 
i dont get the chance to watch shippuuden anymore, so i need to see what i'm missing  (or lack of...)


----------



## Tleilaxu (Dec 17, 2007)

Kyuubi mouthed Oro?


----------



## clemy (Dec 17, 2007)

oro looks like such badass in that pic even if he's smilling(evil)


----------



## Shodai (Dec 18, 2007)

Ryoku said:


> Except for when Yamato created that house



Someone negged me for this


----------



## Even (Dec 18, 2007)

The teeth only makes Oro look more evil


----------



## Jesus (Dec 18, 2007)

Oro's teeth are like that in the manga 
I can find you the panel if you want.


----------



## ryuukari (Dec 18, 2007)

He'll suk yer bluhd!

Snakes are supposed to have fangs.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Dec 18, 2007)

I know they are but his teeth look more Kyuubi Naruto than snake like. Oh well. I thought I was being clever...


----------



## ownageprince (Dec 18, 2007)

Oro always looked like that..


----------



## Gamble (Dec 19, 2007)

Pain said:


> orange fetish >>> your fantasies



nuh uh 

It'd be pretty hard to give Oro the whole "snake fangs larger than your face" look, due to him well, not actually being a snake.


----------



## natwel (Dec 19, 2007)

Ryoku said:


> Someone negged me for this


Well saying that Yamato created a house has nothing to do with funnily/poorly drawn pictures and you're just spamming.


----------



## ryuukari (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't know why I find this funny.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 19, 2007)

natwel said:


> Well saying that Yamato created a house has nothing to do with funnily/poorly drawn pictures and you're just spamming.



Yerr...up until this point in time this thread has stayed on topic throughout.

(lol'd)


ryuukari: Yeah that caption is humorous, could probably ensue lulz if a better screencap was used


----------



## Shodai (Dec 19, 2007)

natwel said:


> Well saying that Yamato created a house has nothing to do with funnily/poorly drawn pictures and you're just spamming.



Lol, it was you, wasn't it?


----------



## natwel (Dec 19, 2007)

What me? Oh sorry. Fact is with improved animation and bigger gaps, it's harder to find poorly/funnily drawn pictures, on the contrary it's easy for the part 1.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 19, 2007)

natwel said:


> What me? Oh sorry. Fact is with improved animation and bigger gaps, it's harder to find poorly/funnily drawn pictures, on the contrary it's easy for the part 1.



Please, the actual bad stuff died a long time ago. Around the time where people started making fun of screen caps taken during speedy animation.

The only thing keeping lulz alive are the edited stuff.


----------



## clemy (Dec 19, 2007)

yeah sure naruto is  super well animated  but still you can easily find weird screen caps if you reeeeally  wanted... and that's why this thread exists and yeah  edited pics are the funniest


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 21, 2007)

What were they thinking?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 21, 2007)

^Of the Joker.


----------



## Jaxxdude (Dec 21, 2007)

Here's something for the NaruSaku fans:

*Spoiler*: __ 














When the raw version comes out somewhere... I can place these same screenshots again but without the subtitles if anyone wants me to =p


----------



## Even (Dec 21, 2007)

hahahaha, that's so funny awesome


----------



## Gamble (Dec 21, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Here's something for the NaruSaku fans:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I lol'd at the 4th and 5th picture transition.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Dec 21, 2007)

i swear, the intermissions and the omake at the end were better drawn and animated than ep 40
...
anyway
here u go 8)


----------



## clemy (Dec 21, 2007)

i was sure you guys have something good in here
the sakura naruto are the bomb - i don't know what the animators were thinking when they did that scene anyway, they all look extra weird in those 90's outfits ...


----------



## natwel (Dec 21, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i swear, the intermissions and the omake at the end were better drawn and animated than ep 40
> ...
> anyway
> here u go 8)



The doodles on the Yamato picture is there because they decided to do hatching for the shadow instead of painting a tinted shade, look at the shadow on the left picture. 

I commented about the Size of orochimaru's waistline a while ago but people just laughed it off and took no notice of it. 

A neck can look thicker when it's shot at a different angle

Yamato's hair was just blowing in the wind, it wasn't a bad hair day. Maybe we could see it better if you didn't draw the white guideline. 

There have been some slightly off drawings off sai, but he's drawn always at awkward angles and he's a new character so it may give animators some time to get used to it.


----------



## neshru (Dec 21, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i swear, the intermissions and the omake at the end were better drawn and animated than ep 40


indeed, they were clearly made by team1.


----------



## scottlw (Dec 21, 2007)

lol maybe they were in a hurry


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i swear, the intermissions and the omake at the end were better drawn and animated than ep 40
> ...
> anyway
> here u go 8)





Orochimaru needs to lay off the beer. xDD


----------



## The Question (Dec 21, 2007)

^That leads to an interesting thought.  If Oro takes over a female body (which he's done before), then technically he can get pregnant.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Dec 21, 2007)

natwel said:


> The doodles on the Yamato picture is there because they decided to do hatching for the shadow instead of painting a tinted shade, look at the shadow on the left picture.


could you make yourself look any dumber? its quite enjoyable 
u sure dont have a clue what hatching and fucked up lines are 


> I commented about the Size of orochimaru's waistline a while ago but people just laughed it off and took no notice of it.


boo-hoo


> A neck can look thicker when it's shot at a different angle


it can indeed. but not in any of these angles. they just cant draw 


> Yamato's hair was just blowing in the wind, it wasn't a bad hair day. Maybe we could see it better if you didn't draw the white guideline.


ok, did some1 throw a brick on your head? ofcourse it was blowing, but his hair is not that thick. try looking at the previous ep, matey.


> There have been some slightly off drawings off sai, but he's drawn always at awkward angles and he's a new character so it may give animators some time to get used to it.


awkward angles? wth are you talking about. an animator's job is to learn accuracy of anatomy and dimension. its no excuse to be blatantly crap.

honestly please stop trying to look clever . it _never_ works.


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2007)

I love how people try to debate with an artist.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Dec 21, 2007)

ghstwrld said:


> What were they thinking?



Yeah, that really annoyed me too.


----------



## depth_perception (Dec 21, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Here's something for the NaruSaku fans:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Nice. 

Could I please use the 6th one as an avatar? I'll edit it myself.


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 21, 2007)

ghstwrld said:


> What were they thinking?



Kyuubi in Southpark style


----------



## natwel (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm not tryna look smart and i'm not debating with an artist. I'm just commenting on the pictures he posted.

Animators aren't machines. If they can't draw they should trash traditional animation techniques altogether.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Dec 21, 2007)

they should trash those who draw like the ones who did 40, yes.

do u even know what you do in animation? out of the three-year course u spend 1 whole year doing life drawing. just to get your accuracy right. obivously these people are crap at everything. look at them compared to the team one or the people whove done ep 35.


----------



## natwel (Dec 21, 2007)

For anime 1 year is nothing. What do they do the other 2 years?

It would take somebody way more than a year to get life drawing right.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Dec 21, 2007)

lol if u cant draw then duh, u'd spend eternity just trying to perfect anatomy.
most animators only take 3 weeks to get anatomy right. hence their skill level and just being an animator, obviously art is your BG.

in the rest of the years you obviously make your piece. i dont even know why you talk about art and animation like you know about these subjects. clearly you dont. lol... talking about my comments on the drawings as if IM the wrong one, take that fat neck of sai and the random line on yamato's face. you can just blatantly see the mistake, and you dont need to an artist to notice, but you beg to differ saying that its a different angle, it hatching, where you clearly sound like you dont have a clue what your talking about. your just trying to sound like 'you know' whats wrong. So please... just stop. 

if you think youre knowledgable with these things. what do you animate in a flag? try answering that.


----------



## g_core18 (Dec 21, 2007)

ghstwrld said:


> What were they thinking?



It looks like a fucking 3 year-old drew that.


----------



## Silvermyst (Dec 21, 2007)

Well, that's what _I_ would have thought, in his situation.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Dec 21, 2007)

Anyone notice just before Sakura has her Chiyo flashback you can see her right eyebrow is a lot thinner than the left one LOL


----------



## Gamble (Dec 21, 2007)

Silvermyst said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reminds me of that face that use to be on Nickelodeon.


----------



## solidblur (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm glad you guys noticed these scenes as well. Yamato's eyes looks so mangled I could draw it better with broken arms under water. And the almighty kyuubi...I have no words. 

A pretty horrible episode, very disappointing for a special. Remember the days with Neji vs Kidomaru 1 hour special etc? Those were the days. I literally screamed at the screen after 22 minutes of absolutely nothing but a punch and a staring-contest. It got so ridiculous at one point I had no other choice but to laugh at the general suckyness. I think it was about the time where they switch back and forth from naruto's eyes to oro's eyes a billion times at an increasing pace. Like that's not been done to death in cheesy movies already. 

The last 15 minutes or so were better, yamato looking good in a few scenes, but overall; pretty bad. Next one looks good tho. January 10th, go!


----------



## Dilemma (Dec 21, 2007)

Seriously.. _what_.

If you're an amputee and you know it clap your hands!
..Oh wait.


----------



## Jaxxdude (Dec 21, 2007)

ghstwrld said:


> What were they thinking?





Timbers- said:


> Reminds me of that face that use to be on Nickelodeon.



You mean this face?
​


----------



## Jazz (Dec 21, 2007)

Ahhhhhh

Memories...


----------



## natwel (Dec 22, 2007)

DD you're getting a bit obnoxious and cocky, can you calm down? You're just getting annoying now. 

I don't care about your drawing skills if your attitude is in the pits. I can't appreciate you or respect you for any longer if this keeps up,


----------



## Gamble (Dec 22, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> You mean this face?
> ​



Yes 

Moreso when the face would talk though.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

natwel said:


> DD you're getting a bit obnoxious and cocky, can you calm down? You're just getting annoying now.
> 
> I don't care about your drawing skills if your attitude is in the pits. I can't appreciate you or respect you for any longer if this keeps up,



no im not. im just showing you what youre acting like. which is trying to look better than you are when your not.

i dont care if u dont 'respect' me anyway, i never thought you did in the frist place, you always talk about the pictures that i post as if im an idiot posting them. 

honestly, i just dont like people who 'tries' to look smart but obviously doesnt in the eyes of the other person. see, i even left you speechless. thats because i know what ive been talking about all along. youre thesame as that guy who posted a thread about the black lips thing.


----------



## Zookk (Dec 22, 2007)

Im so glad you guys posted something about the 9 tail fox and Oro stare off.  When I saw that i literally threw my headphones across my room in complete anger, I had lost all hope for shippuuden at that moment.


----------



## natwel (Dec 22, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> no im not. im just showing you what youre acting like. which is trying to look better than you are when your not.



No i'm not, I don't try to please anyone, maybe that's how it looks from your angle but not from here. , I could tell you how you look from here but i'll keep it back



> i dont care if u dont 'respect' me anyway, i never thought you did in the frist place,



Yes I did, shame you only listen to me when you _don't _like what you hear



> you always talk about the pictures that i post as if im an idiot posting them.


So you're flaming me because you think that I think you're an idiot.

No I don't, yes the ones you have posted _do_ have errors,  i'm just trying to find explanations why they are poorly drawn, you're supposed to be the smart one and you're just flaming things about the artists like

*they're shite they're shite they should be fired they are qualified to get it perfect every time despite being under pressure and long work hours. *

well I think you really should get a job at that studio and I wish you the best, in fact I wish I spoke to an animator and recommended you while I was in Japan, very bad luck that I just missed one. 



> honestly, i just dont like people who 'tries' to look smart but obviously doesnt in the eyes of the other person.



Well I don't try to look smart I just say what I see, and i'm sorry if it didn't look like hatching to you, but it did form here. 



> see, i even left you speechless. thats because i know what ive been talking about all along. youre thesame as that guy who posted a thread about the black lips thing.



What do you mean speechless, and you're acting arrogant now.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 22, 2007)

Alright Rogie, please stop this, I don't want my thread to get closed because of your fight with this kid, just take it to pm


----------



## natwel (Dec 22, 2007)

How dare you, i'm no kid.


----------



## Keisei (Dec 22, 2007)

Natwell, please just gtfo and delete your account on NF


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

natwel said:


> No i'm not, I don't try to please anyone, maybe that's how it looks from your angle but not from here. , I could tell you how you look from here but i'll keep it back


i highly doubt that its only from my angle.


> Yes I did, shame you only listen to me when you _don't _like what you hear


yeah ofcourse i do x_X... since _all _your post are against mine. 


> So you're flaming me because you think that I think you're an idiot.
> 
> No I don't, yes the ones you have posted _do_ have errors,  i'm just trying to find explanations why they are poorly drawn, you're supposed to be the smart one and you're just flaming things about the artists like
> 
> ...


oh please here we go again, trying to redeem yourself. i posted them because (i think every1 knows) they DO HAVE ERRORS! but you just argue the fact that THEYRE NOT ERRORS but more like and _EXCUSE_ FOR BEING BLATANTLY CRAP. <--- this is what really gets me. you have a nack for doing that. obviously thats showing that you know better when obviously you dont. You dont even know shit about art and animation.


> Well I don't try to look smart I just say what I see, and i'm sorry if it didn't look like hatching to you, but it did form here.


well do it in a manner that everyone could pass off as YOU, not some1 whose trying TO BE _THAT some1._


> What do you mean speechless, and you're acting arrogant now.


look at your last reply, you basically didnt know what to say, and you didnt even answer my question 

and for Artanis' sake, this is where i halt the argument, because i love this thread, and artanis ;D


----------



## solidblur (Dec 22, 2007)

Ok, let's end it right there guys. This is exactly what gives the narutoforums a bad rep. Let's drop those balls and get on with discussion =)


----------



## ADA 2 (Dec 22, 2007)

all i can see is i like this double feature it was wroth watching and all pretty good and stayed right on course with the manga


----------



## RaZzy (Dec 22, 2007)

hahaha that kyuubi picture sure is total crap


----------



## fghj (Dec 22, 2007)

hm


----------



## Chee (Dec 22, 2007)

natwel said:


> For anime 1 year is nothing. What do they do the other 2 years?
> 
> It would take somebody way more than a year to get life drawing right.



People already know how to draw when they enter art college. They don't accept anyone that has below average art skills.
First year is life drawing. Basic poses from standing to sitting. Advanced poses like running, tripping climbing, and perspective. Rememeber that these people already know how to draw when they came in. It's just more practice.
The next year is using traditional animation. Like squash and stretch, keeping volume, and all those basics. People also get familar with the tools of trade in animation.
They learn how to use 2D programs and 3D programs, that itself is about a year.
Plus the lectures from professional animators and whatnot.
Their not just learning to flip pages, their learning about how characters move and how they express themselves in their movements.


----------



## natwel (Dec 22, 2007)

DD your context is now so incoherant I stopped reading it, Chee, thank you for a calm and reasonable reply to my statement.


----------



## adam5aby (Dec 22, 2007)

Dilemma said:


> Seriously.. _what_.
> 
> If you're an amputee and you know it clap your hands!
> ..Oh wait.




nice comment-o!
high five! (o wait...ok no high five)




fghj said:


> hm



i dont know whats worse...
youtube quality or the fact that you watched it on youtube 
(just kidding man...dont neg rep me)


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





fghj said:


> hm







No doubt, he`s truly Kyuubi Jinchuuriki

//HbS


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Dec 22, 2007)

Dilemma said:


> Seriously.. _what_.
> 
> If you're an amputee and you know it clap your hands!
> ..Oh wait.


lol Rock Lee's hand is missing.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Dec 22, 2007)

LOL
Rock Lee has no hand. 
Kyuubi looks like a doodle.


----------



## Jaxxdude (Dec 22, 2007)

Here's the NaruSaku pics again (but without the subs)

*Spoiler*: __ 















Also an added bonus:


Jaxxdude said:


>


----------



## Silvermyst (Dec 22, 2007)

Timbers- said:


> Reminds me of that face that use to be on Nickelodeon.



...Shit. There goes my childhood.


And that exercise picture makes me lol everytime. I love how everyone else is in mostly covering clothing...and there's Ino, all skanked up.  Ino


----------



## Bree (Dec 22, 2007)

Ack...DD, natwell, please cut it out...


 Zomg Lee's hand!


----------



## hypnotize (Dec 22, 2007)

fghj said:


> hm



Awful drawing (-__-)


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh my days that Kyuubi scene was horrendously comical!!!


----------



## Even (Dec 23, 2007)

I think that's a moving shot... but what the hell, funny nonetheless


----------



## xfactor88 (Dec 23, 2007)

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but wtf is up with the shape of Oro's head?


----------



## Even (Dec 23, 2007)

nothing as far as I can see... May be because his head is tilted...


----------



## adam5aby (Dec 23, 2007)

xfactor88 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet, but wtf is up with the shape of Oro's head?





oh yeah, you're right...it looks...completely...utterly...normal....


normal in a naruto episode? what the fux up wit that?


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2007)

Whoa, Naruto's mouth is messed up.


----------



## dora ♥ (Dec 23, 2007)

Silvermyst said:


> Well, that's what _I_ would have thought, in his situation.



:rofl



Silvermyst said:


> And that exercise picture makes me lol everytime. I love how everyone else is in mostly covering clothing...and there's Ino, all skanked up.  Ino



I lol'd.


----------



## xfactor88 (Dec 23, 2007)

Dilemma said:


> Seriously.. _what_.
> 
> If you're an amputee and you know it clap your hands!
> ..Oh wait.



Also, why is Lee the only one without his guard up? Isn't he supposed to be the taijutsu expert?


----------



## Zarzamora-no-kimi (Dec 23, 2007)

Leskyel said:


> Kyuubi in Southpark style



 You're right.


----------



## jacker (Dec 23, 2007)

Nothing really stood out for me except the whole Kyuubi part. Other then that , it was picture perfect.


I don't think they've hit their stride yet in this series.  None are exceptional. None.


----------



## Zarzamora-no-kimi (Dec 23, 2007)

adam5aby said:


> oh yeah, you're right...it looks...completely...utterly...normal....
> 
> 
> normal in a naruto episode? what the fux up wit that?



Well I see something weird, he looks almost childish, his face should be more sharper and older, he looks somehow a little fat I guess. I don't know.


----------



## RaZzy (Dec 24, 2007)

jacker said:


> Nothing really stood out for me except the whole Kyuubi part. Other then that , it was picture perfect.
> 
> 
> I don't think they've hit their stride yet in this series.  None are exceptional. None.



I thought the first perspective shot of naruto in episode 41 was awful, maybe I'll post a picture later on


----------



## sven-da-man (Dec 24, 2007)

hehe DD c'mon man leave the guy alone there.. bottom line is.They should just stry and stay consistend about their animation.having a shitload of teams sucks balls..they are ruining naruto.. I wish norio would come back (42?)


----------



## Aerik (Dec 24, 2007)

SilverHairedGirl said:


> Ack...DD, natwell, please cut it out...
> 
> 
> 
> Zomg Lee's hand!



seems tsunade did a different surgery on him


----------



## Chee (Dec 24, 2007)

They amputated (sp?) his hand!!!!


----------



## hypnotize (Dec 24, 2007)

Someone post something new. I wanna laugh at something. >_>


----------



## Kanae (Dec 24, 2007)

The almost-kyuubi Naruto one is hilarious


----------



## Gamble (Dec 24, 2007)

hypnotize said:


> Someone post something new. I wanna laugh at something. >_>



Crappy art's been covered I think <_<

Which is bad, because this thread dies for 3-4 days until a new episode comes out, ever since new arc.


----------



## Jaxxdude (Dec 25, 2007)

Yamato's face kinda looked weird in all of these shots... plus doesn't it look like he's checking out Sakura's body in every shot heh-heh.


I didn't do a very good job editing out the next pic (and I'm far too lazy to go back and improve on it lol) but for those who still wanna see it...

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## chocy (Dec 25, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> Yamato's face kinda looked weird in all of these shots... plus doesn't it look like he's checking out Sakura's body in every shot heh-heh.


Yeah, especially the second and third pictures. His head looks slightly flattened in the second, and his eyebrows look really weird in the third.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 25, 2007)

Hahah, isn't that the Nickelodeon face? Awesome.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 25, 2007)

Dilemma said:


> .




Im really not good with this stuff, so is there someone who can get lee cut out of that scene for me i really wanna use it for a sig xD?

Also wtf happend to his bowl cut, he has like the Fonz, in there...


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 26, 2007)

Silvermyst said:


> Well, that's what _I_ would have thought, in his situation.


:rofl



Dilemma said:


> Seriously.. _what_.
> 
> If you're an amputee and you know it clap your hands!
> ..Oh wait.


I was _absolutely horrified_ when I saw this shot.


----------



## clemy (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah that training scene was weird, what was with those 90's clothes  also  why is lee's top pink and so short beets me   
and yamato's face in the pics Jaxxdude posted lol


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 27, 2007)

lol dude


----------



## ADA 2 (Dec 27, 2007)

^^^^

omfg that pic was so damn funny hehehe really funny


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Dec 27, 2007)

Lee looks... so... Sai-ish *twitch*

I wouldn't put *that* pic in a sig, thank you very much TwT


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Dec 27, 2007)

P-Nut said:


> lol dude



lol
Oro: Who are you?
Face: Its me, Face!


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2007)

P-Nut said:


> lol dude





Awesome!!!!


----------



## Silvermyst (Dec 27, 2007)

P-Nut said:


> lol dude



You're a bad person.


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 29, 2007)

P-Nut said:


> lol dude


Brilliant.


----------



## Jaxxdude (Dec 29, 2007)

Well thanks for not quoting my crappy work P-Nut


----------



## Vahn (Dec 29, 2007)

Am i the only one that noticed the bulge in Ino's shorts there? 

:rofl


----------



## Golbez (Dec 29, 2007)

Vahn said:


> Am i the only one that noticed the bulge in Ino's shorts there?
> 
> :rofl



Actually no... It is indeed quite disturbing.


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yamato is such a pervert.


----------



## natwel (Dec 29, 2007)

DD would have already noticed this but


I mean, the hands on this picture are too small and none of them have any toes, if you compare them to Temari and Kankurou's hands, theirs are much bigger and are the same distance from the body as these are.
On the contrary Kankurou's and Temari's arms seems a bit too short.


----------



## neshru (Dec 29, 2007)

can't believe no one has posted this yet:


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Dec 29, 2007)

neshru said:


> can't believe no one has posted this yet:



Shippuden director to ninja building team: "Ok guys! Here is the 10t bucket of instant glue and I see that you chave alseady compleated The Brightly colored and Badly Done 1:1 Bridge Model! Good Work!"


----------



## Burke (Dec 30, 2007)

lol lazy fillers


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Dec 30, 2007)

P-Nut said:


> lol dude


You twisted fiend!


----------



## Karin Maaka (Dec 30, 2007)

P-Nut said:


> lol dude



 I bet when everyone dies, this is EXACTLY what they see. 

 Although I would prefer a cat on a keyboard.


----------



## Solinn (Dec 30, 2007)

loving all the artwork!


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Dec 31, 2007)

Jaxxdude said:


> [/spoiler]



Yamuto: Dude! vagina


----------



## Tehmk (Jan 5, 2008)

*Weird animaton.*

Didn't anyone think the last few minutes when Naruto and Sakura and some of the rookie 11 are doing the fitness training their lower body LOOKS way bigger than their upper body, can't find a image so if anyone could post one please, if not I'll keep looking for it and post it.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 5, 2008)

Look harder.


----------



## Tehmk (Jan 5, 2008)

Post a image? Oh wise one.


----------



## ~rocka (Jan 5, 2008)

euh ... just watch the episode again and take images yourself .....


----------



## Athena Citra (Jan 5, 2008)

I noticed that too. Especially with Rock Lee.


----------



## Tehmk (Jan 5, 2008)

Eve said:


> I noticed that too. Especially with Rock Lee.


At last a respectable post. :


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Jan 5, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> At last a respectable post. :



OMG WHERE!!!


----------



## Tehmk (Jan 5, 2008)

CrimsonWolf said:


> OMG WHERE!!!



ZOMG like, like RIGHT THERE. ^


----------



## Athena Citra (Jan 5, 2008)

Lulz.


----------



## Tehmk (Jan 5, 2008)

Lol thanks, now I can stop the download I was doing at the moment. 
Lee looks okay, Ino looks hotter than Sakura. 


Sakura and mostly Naruto look weird. Either way it could just be me looking tooooo deep into this.


----------



## Athena Citra (Jan 6, 2008)

You wouldn't need to be looking deep to notice that Sakura's legs make up eighty percent of her body.


----------



## Marte1980 (Jan 6, 2008)

Ino IS hotter than Sakura.90% of the girls on Naruto are hotter than Sakura. Anyway, that image is really strange!In particular Naruto has enormous legs and mini shoulders.His shoulders seems to be smaller than those of all the girls.


----------



## MajorThor (Jan 6, 2008)

Eve said:


> Lulz.



I lol'd at that too. Poor animation. ahaha.


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 6, 2008)

imo the proportions in the animation are often off. I've noticed that they decided to make them look a bit taller in the anime, but not much can be said for subpar animation this is just what you get when someone sloppily draws something without keeping in mind body proportions.


----------



## adam5aby (Jan 6, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> Didn't anyone think the last few minutes when Naruto and Sakura and some of the rookie 11 are doing the fitness training their lower body LOOKS way bigger than their upper body, can't find a image so if anyone could post one please, if not I'll keep looking for it and post it.



guys guys guys....there's a VERY POPULAR thread that takes care of all of this sort of talk..

and they've already obliterated the topic you just brought up. 

it's called the "Funnily/Poorly drawn Naruto Shippuden scenes" thread


merge this thread here:
*here*
*here*
*here*


----------



## Hannibal (Jan 6, 2008)

Ino looks pretty hot there!


----------



## natwel (Jan 6, 2008)

wow, no new posts, that must mean they're actually drawing _well_


----------



## natwel (Jan 6, 2008)

That exercise class is the goofiest i've ever seen, I mean I thought the ninja life was active and they wouldn't need to go to aerobics classes, lee certainately doesn't, I bet he does it to relax, it also worries me that he's wearing a pink top.


----------



## Even (Jan 6, 2008)

well, Ino is really hot there


----------



## Even (Jan 6, 2008)

or maybe because there's a three week break  No new episode till next Thursday


----------



## Naaruto (Jan 6, 2008)

Delta Shell said:


> Look harder.



Rafiki


----------



## Bree (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, to keep anyone from going crazy, here's a funny-ish picture I found...
Seriously, I was looking away from the comp screen, turned around and saw this! It scared me


----------



## ~ Lawliet ~ (Jan 6, 2008)

After all, phailure Shippuden animation is phailure.


----------



## infinite (Jan 6, 2008)

you mean, you saw nothing....


----------



## Chee (Jan 6, 2008)

SilverHairedGirl said:


> Well, to keep anyone from going crazy, here's a funny-ish picture I found...
> Seriously, I was looking away from the comp screen, turned around and saw this! It scared me



 I'd be scared too if I saw that on my computer screen. 

Funny find. xD


----------



## Even (Jan 6, 2008)

hehe, Kabuto is scary


----------



## clemy (Jan 6, 2008)

lmao that pic makes him look like a mosquito :amazed


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 6, 2008)

SilverHairedGirl said:


> Well, to keep anyone from going crazy, here's a funny-ish picture I found...
> Seriously, I was looking away from the comp screen, turned around and saw this! It scared me



 Nice find, there are a few Gaara-like ones that use that perspective of drawing. It looks horrible. 

[#7]


----------



## Catterix (Jan 6, 2008)

~ Lawliet ~ said:


> After all, phailure Shippuden animation is phailure.



Very profound.

If only...




Anyway, it's just fairly bad art.


----------



## Tehmk (Jan 6, 2008)

Lee actually looks alright but it's Naruto who looks the weirdest.


----------



## Even (Jan 6, 2008)

I trust you didn't see the pic where Lee's arm is "amputated"


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 6, 2008)

Where is Sai to make some joke in this scene?


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 6, 2008)

What the Hell? I come back from the temporary post-poning of the manga and this is the shit that's airing?


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 6, 2008)

Kiba and Ino look fine to me, it's the rest that just look out of proportion.

Also, the clothes... Ino is wearing fine clothes but all the rest just look like a mess, especially with Rock Lee wearing a pink top that's too small for him... 

[#12]


----------



## XII_Itachi (Jan 6, 2008)

LOL When I saw that my reaction was this.

*click pause*
*stares at Lee*
*stares at pink top*

Lee doesn't need to be grown up anymore for sure.


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 7, 2008)

i think it was just the angle its seen from.


----------



## ADA 2 (Jan 8, 2008)

hehehe that mad crazy kabuto picture is so funny


----------



## hypnotize (Jan 8, 2008)

clemy said:


> lmao that pic makes him look like a mosquito :amazed



Yeah, he looks like a bug


----------



## HappyCat (Jan 10, 2008)

What on Earth has happened to this thread??!!!  Does anyone know about the incident with Dattebayo yet?


----------



## Bree (Jan 10, 2008)

HappyCat said:


> What on Earth has happened to this thread??!!!  Does anyone know about the incident with Dattebayo yet?



I think I heard they subbed the new Bleach so I guess they will sub the new Naruto. I think. 

I hope...


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 10, 2008)

This episode was so epic that i'm not going to bitch about meaningless details.

But of course,there may be funny shots.


----------



## geG (Jan 10, 2008)

We already know that's a troll. They released Bleach yesterday


----------



## HappyCat (Jan 10, 2008)

Geg said:


> We already know that's a troll. They released Bleach yesterday



Lulz, than there must be something wrong with my comp cuz I can't download it from the site!


----------



## Kiyohime (Jan 10, 2008)

lol

Anyone else got a badly drawn shippuden scene to show? (so they're doing well for now?)


----------



## geG (Jan 11, 2008)

Hahaha, not poorly drawn at all, but I love the look on his face here:


----------



## Continuity (Jan 11, 2008)

Kiyohime said:


> lol
> 
> Anyone else got a badly drawn shippuden scene to show? (so they're doing well for now?)



Well, while watching this particular episode, not one scene jumped out at me as poor art.  The problem isn't really the art right now, it's the pacing...

They did draw Sakura pretty nicely, which is always good.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 11, 2008)

Geg said:


> Hahaha, not poorly drawn at all, but I love the look on his face here:



 It looks like he's just crapped himself.

Good find. 

[#154]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 11, 2008)

Pac-Man?


----------



## Gamble (Jan 11, 2008)

Geg said:


> Hahaha, not poorly drawn at all, but I love the look on his face here:





LIL_M0 said:


> Pac-Man?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



lol'd       .


----------



## Godot (Jan 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hoshigaki (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't remember if i had posted this here before or not, it's an old one. But anyway here it is:


----------



## Jaxxdude (Jan 11, 2008)

Orochimaru makes sure he always eats a load of dog crap before entering battle


----------



## Jesus (Jan 11, 2008)

this thread never ceases to entertain me 

lol pacman kyuubi 



Jaxxdude said:


> Orochimaru makes sure he always eats a load of dog crap before entering battle


yummy 



Hermit said:


> *Spoiler*: __



that pic was directly copied from a manga panel. blame Kishi here lol.


----------



## natwel (Jan 11, 2008)

I know, but the message is still a serious case.


----------



## KentaLjung (Jan 11, 2008)

Hoshigaki said:


> I don't remember if i had posted this here before or not, it's an old one. But anyway here it is:



hah, I remember when you posted that back when ep 26 aired, hilarious


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jan 11, 2008)

Hermit said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I remember when this frame was posted on the Konoha Library.  Someone called Oro Cactuar!


----------



## clemy (Jan 11, 2008)

lol at *taking the pill* kyuubi
(anywayz everything orochimaru did in this ep =cool)


----------



## Bree (Jan 11, 2008)

Lol @ the newest pictures


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jan 11, 2008)

LOL.
I love this thread.

Orochimaru eating shit?


----------



## SamRH (Jan 11, 2008)

Chidori Mistress said:


> LOL.
> I love this thread.
> 
> *Orochimaru eating shit? *



 (I wont say it here)

This thread is so fucking amazing.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 11, 2008)

lol.. also.. i just noticed... they draw a full orange Kyuubi Naruto before adding the effect... i wonder how it looks...


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jan 11, 2008)

Enjoy that shit oro


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jan 11, 2008)

uh this team is just gross ><

the usual super ugly sakura


and naruto looking like a bat, why is he so muscly as hell in this?


most of the shots in that preview is so ugly, even kabuto's huge face and his eye was drawn riiiiight neXt to the nose, and his nose a huge bump on it... and that part where sakura runs head on the camera... just looked bad, her hair is all huge and chunky ><


----------



## Otori (Jan 11, 2008)

why must it look like he's some demonic bunny with those oversized ears? 

this thread should come back to life now


----------



## Shirker (Jan 11, 2008)

Nothing wrong with the 2nd pick, though those lines on Saku's face are just plain unnecessary.


----------



## geG (Jan 11, 2008)

Holiday Hound said:


> Nothing wrong with the 2nd pick, though those lines on Saku's face are just plain unnecessary.



What, the shading?


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jan 11, 2008)

How come there are no shots of the Kyuubi "firing his lazar!"(Yes I know its spelt laser) Or however that quote went?


----------



## auto-matic (Jan 11, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> uh this team is just gross ><
> 
> the usual super ugly sakura
> 
> ...



and so the Humiliation continues :amazed


----------



## Chee (Jan 11, 2008)

lol at the Orochimaru eating dog shit. Ah, I love this thread. 

Next week should have lots of ugly poorly drawn shit. 

That team should be fired. Ugh horrible artists.


----------



## Continuity (Jan 11, 2008)

Holiday Hound said:


> Nothing wrong with the 2nd pick, though those lines on Saku's face are just plain unnecessary.



If you mean the one on her nose, that's a piece of something that's flying through the air because Naruto is nearby.  It just happened to be in that particular screenshot.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 11, 2008)

Funnily is a word @_@?
They draw Sakura to awkardly. They need to start drawing her like she's ment to be drawn.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 11, 2008)

Continuity said:


> If you mean the one on her nose, that's a piece of something that's flying through the air because Naruto is nearby.  It just happened to be in that particular screenshot.



Really? You'll have to excuse me, I'm just now watching the ep. Then in that case, sorry DD there's nothing wrong with either of those pics.


----------



## gaara454545 (Jan 13, 2008)

THEN YOU ARE ALL HERE BLIND...

LIKE ITACHI-SAN


----------



## natwel (Jan 13, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> the usual super ugly sakura



Hooray another anti Sakura person. 

and naruto looking like a bat, why is he so muscly as hell in this?
He's not THAT muscley but compared to his head his body is a bit too big



> most of the shots in that preview is so ugly, even kabuto's huge face and his eye was drawn riiiiight neXt to the nose,



I haven't seen this bit but I was told that you must be able to fit a 3rd eye between the 2 eyes otherwise they are too close. 

I watched your animation, It's the closest to the manga form I have ever seen, I thought it was gonna be the whole chapter with the action scene and all, but it's still good.


----------



## Even (Jan 13, 2008)

hahaha, aah, this thread never ceases to amuse me  Too many funny pictures I'm still surprised that noone has made an "Imma charging ma laza" of KN4...


----------



## Bree (Jan 13, 2008)

lol, omg I thought that same thing about the KN4, Even  I would but...I would fail miserably if I did


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 13, 2008)

Hermit said:


> *Spoiler*: __





Still the best thread ever


----------



## Jaxxdude (Jan 13, 2008)

More funnies


----------



## Jesus (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Vanity (Jan 13, 2008)

None of these recent ones posted are actually badly drawn....they're mostly just funny. XD

I'm glad that the animation quality has been better lately anyway.


----------



## AJMkarate717 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hmm... There aren't many _badly_ drawn frames, so much as funny ones.


Orochimaru seems to look awfully surprised... Hmm... What is he so surprised about...? (a tiny bit of a Family Guy reference there).


GOD he looks old!


I don't know why I find this one funny... He looks like some kind of huge sentinel. He could be like 100 feet tall, for all I know. And his ears are straight out to the side... Lols...


And this one... I think it's the mouth that gets me. That and the fact that Naruto appears to be comfortably sitting there watching tv or something... Yes, he's transfixed by a repeat of Frasier or... something...

Lol. Again, not badly drawn, just funny (at least to me)...


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow, many funny ones lately!! I knew those were comin up though


----------



## KaiserNeko (Jan 15, 2008)

It had to be done.


----------



## Continuity (Jan 15, 2008)

Tleilaxu said:


> How come there are no shots of the Kyuubi "firing his lazar!"(Yes I know its spelt laser) Or however that quote went?





KaiserNeko said:


> It had to be done.



And there it is.  I knew it would come eventually.


----------



## Aerik (Jan 15, 2008)

SilverHairedGirl said:


> Well, to keep anyone from going crazy, here's a funny-ish picture I found...
> Seriously, I was looking away from the comp screen, turned around and saw this! It scared me



looks like dexter, or w/e that scientist in teenage mutant ninja turtles was named


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jan 15, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> uh this team is just gross ><
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol narutos a bat


----------



## Morati (Jan 15, 2008)

KaiserNeko said:


> It had to be done.


That shit is hilarious haha.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jan 15, 2008)

KaiserNeko said:


> It had to be done.



I see this spoof a lot. Can someone enlighten me on the origins of this 'chargin mah laser' thing?


----------



## Shade737 (Jan 15, 2008)

I too always wondered where this 'chargin mah laser' spoof came from.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah me too. I never bothered to look it up though.


----------



## Denizen (Jan 15, 2008)

Ugh, you people. Do you not know the origin of Shoop da Woop?

Well...neither do I, but I have Google.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 15, 2008)

KaiserNeko said:


> It had to be done.



This was stupid,there's nothing wrong with that scene you picky **

Funny one,anyway.


----------



## Shade737 (Jan 15, 2008)

You think the origin of Shoop da Whoop will show on Wiki???
EDIT-I checked and it will not show.


----------



## Morati (Jan 15, 2008)

Go enlighten yourselves. Those who don't know Shoop Da Woop know nothing 

right here


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 15, 2008)

You guys are a shame. There should be a Four tailed Naruto pacman game,it's probably not very hard to do. And a gif with Orochimaru coming up from the ground,making it look like he is entertaining someone.

Shame on you!


----------



## Moonraker_One (Jan 16, 2008)

The whole "firin mah lazer" thing got started when someone on the /b/ board of 4chan took the scene from the Cell saga in DBZ when Gohan punched perfect Cell so hard in the stomach that he made the infamous open-mouth-with-weird-eyes face, and that was photoshopped into every possible scene imaginable with the lines "IMMA FIRIN MAH LAZER" or "SHOOP DA WHOOP!"


----------



## Even (Jan 16, 2008)

KaiserNeko said:


> It had to be done.



Finally  Awesome


----------



## Shodai (Jan 16, 2008)

KaiserNeko said:


> It had to be done.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Jan 16, 2008)

Mind If I use that in my Sig?


----------



## Shodai (Jan 16, 2008)

^ Sure, just credit "Kawaii" in it though


----------



## KaiserNeko (Jan 16, 2008)

Darn, and I was gonna have one with Ash telling FourTails to use Hyper Beam. XD


----------



## Bree (Jan 16, 2008)

KaiserNeko said:


> It had to be done.




 omg you guys are hilarious!! This is great!


----------



## fxu (Jan 16, 2008)

Would be better if you 'shopped the face in the gif..


----------



## ADA 2 (Jan 17, 2008)

god damn that was funny milk came out my nose >_>


----------



## Seany (Jan 17, 2008)

There will be alot of Sakura images to come.. XD


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 17, 2008)

I was watching episode 43 online, and it stopped. Look where, lol:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Thanks to my awesome reflex i was able to capture it, before it moved almost immediatly 
This kind of view, haha
Edit: Another chest shot! Whats up with those guys?!



Orochimaru:

*Spoiler*: __ 




*: P*




//HbS


----------



## Tefax (Jan 17, 2008)

jajajaja   good one xD


----------



## Nazgulz (Jan 17, 2008)

lol, the Orochimaru one


----------



## Louchan (Jan 17, 2008)

Some screenshots taken from 2chan.


Oh lawd.


It's a miracle! The Brachiosaurus is still alive!


Wow, that's kinda gross.


I was wondering how they were going to animate this scene. I'm not impressed with the solution they came up with.


Good Sai, you look kinda cool.

And now for some silly edits...



Brachiorochimaru is taking over!


----------



## Shodai (Jan 17, 2008)

^


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 17, 2008)

Alien :|
But where`s Ripley?

//HbS


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jan 17, 2008)

Everyone, meet Sakura Akamichi.


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 17, 2008)

God, Orochimaru :rofl



Jinchuriki-san said:


> Everyone, meet Sakura Akamichi.


----------



## iander (Jan 17, 2008)

OMG its Orochimaru!


----------



## Bree (Jan 17, 2008)

LOL Louchan! Those were really funny!



Louchan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...







iander said:


> OMG its Orochimaru!



OMG that is creepy!  but it does have the neck...


----------



## Chee (Jan 17, 2008)

oh my god...this episode has to be the WORST so far in Naruto history.


----------



## geG (Jan 17, 2008)

Chee said:


> oh my god...this episode has to be the WORST so far in Naruto history.



lol overreacting. There have been much, much worse.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 18, 2008)

Geg said:


> lol overreacting. There have been much, much worse.



*coughepisode24cough*

//HbS


----------



## calimike (Jan 18, 2008)

My friend Mori Ono told me that anime company from South Korea called "BJ Korea" is 2nd Key Animation to work with Studio Pierrot for Naruto Shippudden. Who is BJ Korea?  BJ Korea is worse anime co. in Naruto history.


----------



## SamRH (Jan 18, 2008)

I nearly choked.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jan 18, 2008)

my gawd! u can spam sakura in this ep!
heres a few, but all the shot shes in, are absolute shit


----------



## Gamble (Jan 18, 2008)

Louchan said:


> I was wondering how they were going to animate this scene. I'm not impressed with the solution they came up with.



I guess they were restricted with the whole "skin coming off" thing.  It could have been much worse though, so I won't complain. 
The Orochimaru edits were grand


----------



## geG (Jan 18, 2008)

On the funnier side of things


raaaaaaaaaaaaaaape

And DD, you're really overreacting with those Sakura pics. Sure a lot were bad, but there were about 2 or 3 you posted that I didn't see any problem with.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 18, 2008)

Chee said:


> oh my god...this episode has to be the WORST so far in Naruto history.



Erm *cough* Episode 28 *cough


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jan 18, 2008)

> And DD, you're really overreacting with those Sakura pics. Sure a lot were bad, but there were about 2 or 3 you posted that I didn't see any problem with.


not really, if i posted this:

_then_ i would be over reacting


----------



## neshru (Jan 18, 2008)

I think sakura was drawn well most of the time. Kabuto on the other hand...


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 18, 2008)

A short Dosu and Kin comic

 At Kabuto and all 3 of the Yamato ones, man he's drawn really weird...

[#388]


----------



## ADA 2 (Jan 18, 2008)

the one with the black figure behind sai made me laugh it looks like the boogieman !


----------



## geG (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah, Kabuto was the worst-drawn of the episode imo.


----------



## ADA 2 (Jan 18, 2008)

no way not kabuto its a flib between sakura and yamato there always drawing like sh*t


----------



## Chayanne (Jan 18, 2008)

Geg said:


> On the funnier side of things



Oh my god, that's pretty damn funny. 

I need a Screen shot of that in the next episode it would make a great Desktop background. (Edited and stuff XD)


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Seany (Jan 18, 2008)

Awful...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 18, 2008)

Artanis said:


>



She`s so small o.o

//HbS


----------



## lacey (Jan 18, 2008)

Artanis said:


>



Sakura bobble-head, anyone? xD


----------



## Bree (Jan 18, 2008)

Geg said:


> On the funnier side of things
> 
> 
> raaaaaaaaaaaaaaape


 that's really funny!




Artanis said:


>



Holy crap Sakura!!  


 I can't stop laughing!


----------



## hypnotize (Jan 18, 2008)

Louchan said:


> And now for some silly edits...
> 
> 
> 
> Brachiorochimaru is taking over!



Shit, those are hilarious


----------



## Chee (Jan 18, 2008)

Artanis said:


> *Spoiler*: __



omg                           ....


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 18, 2008)

Where's fat Sakura? can't believe nobody noticed.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jan 18, 2008)

Someone should make a gif of Sakura as she gets slapped by the kyuubi tail and putz around with it to make it look like Kyuubi's slapping her back and fourth repeatedly LOL Pimp slap no jutsu!


----------



## lacey (Jan 18, 2008)

Tleilaxu said:


> Someone should make a gif of Sakura as she gets slapped by the kyuubi tail and putz around with it to make it look like Kyuubi's slapping her back and fourth repeatedly LOL Pimp slap no jutsu!



Reps + Eternal love to anyone who can do that xD


----------



## milhaus007 (Jan 19, 2008)

Kabuto was drawn ok. It's not like he didn't look any dorkier than the previous episodes. 

Definitely need a gif of KN4 bishslapping Sakura with the tail. That would OWN.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 19, 2008)

Nerine said:


> Sakura bobble-head, anyone? xD



It`s all becouse of her forehead.

//HbS


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jan 19, 2008)

Artanis said:


> *Spoiler*: __



HOLY CRAP! that so crappy!


----------



## nick1689 (Jan 19, 2008)

But does anyone really notice these still frames when they are actually animated?? I only see the slightly bad drawings when people post them, in the animation they are fine.. They are in no way a show-killer


----------



## neshru (Jan 19, 2008)

nick1689 said:


> But does anyone really notice these still frames when they are actually animated??


no, but that's not the point


----------



## Farih (Jan 19, 2008)

The frames aren't completely horrible...
Do I get pissed at them when I noice them?  Sure
I dont understand why different animation teams work on the episodes..
and omfg sakura's body looks sooooo bad in that one frame ewww


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 19, 2008)

Artanis said:


>






Geg said:


> On the funnier side of things
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


:rofl

Hilarious!!


----------



## Kaminari (Jan 19, 2008)

Screen taken from the funniest part of the entire episode


----------



## Chayanne (Jan 19, 2008)

Kaminari said:


> Screen taken from the funniest part of the entire episode



Wow there's something really wrong with that screen shot, could it be the eyes or the mouth or maybe the doodle on his Headband?


----------



## Jaxxdude (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone order a bitch-slappin' Sakura gif?

Here's my version 1:

and version 2:


Also an extra bonus:

Yamato!!!


----------



## Silver Fang (Jan 19, 2008)

I scene I noticed (if no ones has mentioned it,I hope) if you watch Shippuden episode 4 on Youtube, after Sakura uses her super strength they show Kakashi standing on a cliff or somethinh & his arm looks twisted up.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 19, 2008)

Geg said:


> On the funnier side of things
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 hilarious


----------



## Karmillina (Jan 19, 2008)

Jaxxdude said:


> Also an extra bonus:
> 
> Yamato!!!



lawl. He has a "hello imma gonna raep j00" face.


----------



## wehaley (Jan 19, 2008)

i think the most funniest sakura bitch slap is when kabuto gets thrown at sakura lol


----------



## lacey (Jan 20, 2008)

Jaxxdude said:


> Anyone order a bitch-slappin' Sakura gif?
> 
> Here's my version 1:
> 
> and version 2:



YES.

OH YES.

That was _exactly_ what I was looking for~! *Reps* <333


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 20, 2008)

Jaxxdude said:


> and version 2:



Lol,, she has cuts on her arm BEFORE she`s hit  now thats a screw up, guys
And i checked the episode, i`m actually right xD look closely, when she`s being hit

//HbS


----------



## Kage (Jan 20, 2008)

wehaley said:


> i think the most funniest sakura bitch slap is when kabuto gets thrown at sakura lol



agreed.
_nothing_ is funnier then that.


----------



## Sagge_AM (Jan 20, 2008)

Chayanne said:


> Wow there's something really wrong with that screen shot, could it be the eyes or the mouth or maybe the doodle on his Headband?



The thing that is wrong with it is that he is showing a face expression which he isn't really able too do, and it makes it weird.

But then again it could also be the fact that they draw it horribly


----------



## natwel (Jan 20, 2008)

Geg said:


> And DD, you're really overreacting with those Sakura pics. Sure a lot were bad, but there were about 2 or 3 you posted that I didn't see any problem with.



The Sakure ones weren't awful, but the Yamato and Kabuto ones were hilarious, Yamato looks XTRA muscley on them.


----------



## Wind Star (Jan 20, 2008)

If you want to know that badly what will happen, go read the manga,  but after that, don't be too surprised if everyone will yell at you for telling them spoilers. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




O, yeah, can't wait to see Sai's picture book coloured and with a lot of fillers that will actually explain what the hell it means.  



I just wonder how many episodes are till Naruto meets Sasuke (the part from the BEGINNING of the anime).

BTW, did you noticed that Sakura is drawn so...bad?


----------



## Archah (Jan 21, 2008)

Weird Kabuto.


Weird Orochimaru.


Look at his face 


OMG Yamato elf


----------



## Jazz (Jan 21, 2008)

Those pictures are pretty good, actually.  'Cept Yamato's


----------



## natwel (Jan 21, 2008)

Archah said:


> Look at his face


The direction of the sword coming out of his mouth is a bit off, but it's very hard to do perspective, especially with long thin objects.


----------



## clemy (Jan 23, 2008)

Geg said:


> On the funnier side of things
> 
> 
> raaaaaaaaaaaaaaape


omg 
really all i have to say about this ep is (as som1 here already mentioned before) why the heck  are there different teams for each ep? just chose a team add more members if necessary, this way the characters will at least look the same in every ep .  i don't even mind if the ep doesn't come out weekly- it could even be monthly as far as i'm concerned if it would be worth it


----------



## geG (Jan 23, 2008)

clemy said:


> omg
> really all i have to say about this ep is (as som1 here already mentioned before) why the heck  are there different teams for each ep? just chose a team add more members if necessary, this way the characters will at least look the same in every ep .  i don't even mind if the ep doesn't come out weekly- it could even be monthly as far as i'm concerned if it would be worth it



That's just the way it is for all weekly anime. The only way to get around this is to make it an OVA and only release it on DVD rather than airing it on TV. That would definitely solve any problems with filler too. Though that very rarely happens with long-running manga.


----------



## Ryotaro (Jan 24, 2008)

I couldn't help but post this. It's the anime-tengoku stream, but imo it's enough.

I know it's supposed to be like that, but I just laughed so hard. Didn't even need to stop the stream.


----------



## geG (Jan 24, 2008)

God I wanted to post that 

He almost looks like Itachi


----------



## Ryotaro (Jan 24, 2008)

Geg said:


> God I wanted to post that
> 
> He almost looks like Itachi



 

Was wondering why he seemed so familiar.


----------



## natwel (Jan 24, 2008)

I think it looks like fugaku pertified when he realized his pension funded stocks had plummeted.


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 24, 2008)

Geg said:


> On the funnier side of things
> 
> 
> raaaaaaaaaaaaaaape




Surprise buttsex!


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jan 24, 2008)

Kaminari said:


> Screen taken from the funniest part of the entire episode



Looks like it was done in Flash. 


 @ rape


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jan 24, 2008)

HA! LOL! XD


----------



## Chee (Jan 24, 2008)

Ah, shit that Sai looks hilarious!


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jan 24, 2008)

You's gonna get RAPED!


----------



## ninjaneko (Jan 24, 2008)

Woah, his head...so tall and bulbous...


----------



## Akatsuki no Sasori (Jan 25, 2008)

lol...lmao


----------



## ShadowsBekon (Jan 25, 2008)

Chidori Mistress said:


> Looks like it was done in Flash.
> 
> 
> @ rape



Oh jesus that is so hideous... Man... Just... Man...

Even the leaf headband symbol is disgusting, looks like a 5 year old drew it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 25, 2008)

someone please put up yamato when he had that monkey face


----------



## Jaxxdude (Jan 26, 2008)

Sigh, since no one is posting any new pics, I thought I'd go all out on this post... you have youselves to blame lol.










Nothing wrong with this pic... I just really like this shot of Sakura's ass... that's all


I know it's an angle shot but still... kinda weird

Last but not least...


----------



## geG (Jan 26, 2008)

Jaxxdude said:


> Last but not least...


Wow, Sai really doesn't have any emotions.


----------



## Chee (Jan 26, 2008)

god one jaxx.


----------



## Saes (Jan 26, 2008)

haahaha really good ones Jaxxdude, quite nice Sakura booty there at picture nr 5 I must say


----------



## Dellyshess (Jan 26, 2008)

Found some 

Sai's flying:


Sai in Mission Impossible mode:


Sakura's weird fingers:


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jan 26, 2008)

Sai´s pics are wierd, but i dont see any wrong with sakuras fingers : /


----------



## Shade737 (Jan 26, 2008)

Jaxxdude said:


> Last but not least...


LOL I guess he is learning allot from Orochimaru.


----------



## Chee (Jan 26, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> Sai?s pics are wierd, but i dont see any wrong with sakuras fingers : /



I don't see much either. It's a really minor mistake.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 26, 2008)

It`s not Shippuuden, but whatever.
*Sakura trying to stop Sasuke
*

//HbS


----------



## Ryotaro (Jan 26, 2008)

^Actually, that is Sakura trying to calm down a Sasuke in his initial CS state in the Forest of Death.  Not to mention there is nothing funny or wrong about that picture.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 26, 2008)

Ryotaro said:


> ^Actually, that is Sakura trying to calm down a Sasuke in his initial CS state in the Forest of Death.  Not to mention there is nothing funny or wrong about that picture.



Her eye....
and woops, my bad

//HbS


----------



## Ryotaro (Jan 26, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> Her eye....
> and woops, my bad
> 
> //HbS



Because she got repeatedly smacked by Zaku, so it was swollen half-shut.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 26, 2008)

Ryotaro said:


> Because she got repeatedly smacked by Zaku, so it was swollen half-shut.



Thats the point 

//HbS


----------



## Ryotaro (Jan 26, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> Thats the point
> 
> //HbS



But but...there are no mistakes on that screen, so there's nothing funny about it. 

Ok, I'll stop.


----------



## LuCas (Jan 26, 2008)

She looks chubby there at least, lol.


----------



## Ryotaro (Jan 26, 2008)

LuCas said:


> She looks chubby there at least, lol.



It's called babyfat.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 26, 2008)

Jaxxdude said:


> Sigh, since no one is posting any new pics, I thought I'd go all out on this post... you have youselves to blame lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The gif at the end literally made me lol for real. XD

That's classic. I'm surprised I haven't seen it in anyone's sig yet.


----------



## sakurakunoichi (Jan 26, 2008)

SilverHairedGirl said:


> lol...NaruYama...:rofl
> 
> Just a little something I found, it's not that funny or anything but...
> 
> ...




in wich episode was that???


----------



## geG (Jan 26, 2008)

That was one of the omakes at the end of an episode I think. I'm not sure which episode though.


----------



## sakurakunoichi (Jan 26, 2008)

Nothing wrong with this pic... I just really like this shot of Sakura's ass... that's all


LOL   I like it to


----------



## sakurakunoichi (Jan 26, 2008)

ohh
damn i godda rewatch


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Jan 26, 2008)

Jaxxdude said:


> Last but not least...



*OMG! That was sooo funny 100/10

Sai is as emotionless as ever *


----------



## Fresh Fru!ts (Jan 26, 2008)

Ahah!
These are amazing. I know I've seen some really messed up pictures, but, I can't find them in any screenshots right now! D:


----------



## Jaxxdude (Jan 26, 2008)

sakurakunoichi said:


> SilverHairedGirl said:
> 
> 
> > lol...NaruYama...:rofl
> ...



That was at the end Naruto Shippuuden episode 38


----------



## sakurakunoichi (Jan 26, 2008)

Jaxxdude said:


> That was at the end Naruto Shippuuden episode 38



THX a lot


----------



## Shade737 (Jan 26, 2008)

Jaxxdude said:


> That was at the end Naruto Shippuuden episode 38


I must have skipped that part aww man now I gotta rewatch.


----------



## dora ♥ (Jan 26, 2008)

della said:


> Sai in Mission Impossible mode:



That so made me lol.



> Sakura's weird fingers:



Although it is a minor mistake, it still kinda reminds me of that creepy caretaker's hands from Scary Movie 2. x]


----------



## natwel (Jan 26, 2008)

Jaxxdude said:


> More Yaoi, I always thought Kabuto and Sai were gay, just not with each other
> >_<, maybe Sakura is putting herself there for Sai to lick her out.
> 
> Compared to ep 32, Akamaru is seriously shrank and underfed


----------



## fxu (Jan 27, 2008)

Louchan said:


> I was wondering how they were going to animate this scene. I'm not impressed with the solution they came up with.



Am I the only that thinks that this looks like Captain Planet ?




When I looked at it .. for some reason, I thought of Captain Planet :x

(sure is missing the blue skin, blah blah .. but look at the pic as a whole without picketing the details)


----------



## Kage (Jan 27, 2008)

della said:


> Found some
> Sai in Mission Impossible mode:






kabuto makes a fine wire.

@fxu: i can see where your going with captain planet, you just gotta look past the obvious differences. 

god damn you. since you brought it up the theme song is now playing over and over again in my head


----------



## Scorch (Jan 27, 2008)

there is a scene after naruto become normal that really remind me a tiki O_O



and tiki


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Jan 27, 2008)

lol tikis.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jan 27, 2008)

della said:


> Found some
> 
> Sai in Mission Impossible mode:


Kabuto takes off on his new HoverSai!



Scorch said:


> there is a scene after naruto become normal that really remind me a tiki O_O


Narutiki, lol. (Notice how they all have pineapples!)


----------



## hypnotize (Jan 27, 2008)

Scorch said:


> there is a scene after naruto become normal that really remind me a tiki O_O
> 
> and tiki



haha XD that's so funny


----------



## chiffani (Jan 27, 2008)

What channel is the Naruto Shipuuden going to be on?  I think that Naruto going into the four tailed fox was the bad one.  I believe Naruto is based on when Japan became separate from the world.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jan 27, 2008)

I Like Sakuras Butt


----------



## Ooter (Jan 27, 2008)

sakuras face shape is funnily drawn and the lips are weird this time round as well and some teams get yamamotos chin all wrong.


----------



## Ryotaro (Jan 27, 2008)

The tiki one is hilarious as shit.


----------



## Kage (Jan 27, 2008)

Scorch said:


> and tiki



i knew it reminded me of _something_


----------



## Holadrim (Jan 27, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> I Like Sakuras Butt



I like her entire booty.


----------



## Kat Lee (Jan 27, 2008)

this is a silly one I found.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Pretty self explanatory. (his legs and body shape!!!)


----------



## Kiyohime (Jan 27, 2008)

SaiKabu FTW.  

I wub this thread more than my friends.


----------



## Ryotaro (Jan 27, 2008)

Kat Lee said:


> this is a silly one I found.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Seriously, Kat, there's nothing funny about it. His legs and body shape are perfectly in proportions of the art style.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 29, 2008)

This whole segment in the anime was eerie  Like he had his soul sucked out of him or some crap lol.


----------



## chiffani (Jan 29, 2008)

Possibly when Orochimaru basically has his long neck.


----------



## natwel (Jan 29, 2008)

Timbers said:


> This whole segment in the anime was eerie  Like he had his soul sucked out of him or some crap lol.


Why did his skin turn red, was it a rash that covered his_ whole_ body or something?



Eve said:


> Lulz.



Look at their fists they are WAY too small


----------



## geG (Jan 29, 2008)

Did you not pay attention to how his skin was peeling off him when he transformed?


----------



## Seany (Jan 29, 2008)

Lmao the Kabuto buttsecks is back i see.


----------



## milhaus007 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ino is HAWT


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks as if Ino is a striper.

lulz.


----------



## lacey (Jan 29, 2008)

Scorch said:


> there is a scene after naruto become normal that really remind me a tiki O_O
> 
> 
> 
> and tiki



LMFAO, nice one


----------



## Denji (Jan 29, 2008)

That's a pretty painful screenshot.

Can someone explain Naruto's pants? Camo doesn't work well when your shirt is _orange_.


----------



## Tehmk (Jan 29, 2008)

Thought this died? Even though I created it. Well I'll take any bumpage. 


That animation was quite  moment really.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 29, 2008)

TikiNaruto. xD


Jaxxdude said:


> Sigh, since no one is posting any new pics, I thought I'd go all out on this post... you have youselves to blame lol.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Lol, I was hoping someone would post pictures of Sai's melting face, surely there has never been a more handsome face. And that gif you made of Kabuto and Sai is brilliant. XD


----------



## Jaxxdude (Jan 30, 2008)

Look who's giving Naruto a happy ending :risu


----------



## Continuity (Jan 30, 2008)

Jaxxdude said:


> Look who's giving Naruto a happy ending :risu



That is nice.    I would have never caught that.


----------



## Gamble (Jan 30, 2008)

natwel said:


> Why did his skin turn red, was it a rash that covered his_ whole_ body or something?





Geg said:


> Did you not pay attention to how his skin was peeling off him when he transformed?



This.


Jaxx, just, lol. Honestly would have never noticed that.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 30, 2008)

Jaxxdude said:


> Look who's giving Naruto a happy ending :risu



lol, brilliant! 

Look at poor Yamato, he seems to me that he thought "Sakura, hurry the hell up! I'm waiting for my turn!"


----------



## BullMoose (Jan 30, 2008)

LOL! Holy shit I can't believe I missed that. Fucking awesome.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 31, 2008)

Lol - Spanish Yamato


----------



## Waking.Dream (Jan 31, 2008)

What's wrong with that? ^^


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 31, 2008)

It's funny


----------



## zolbeg (Jan 31, 2008)

It looks like Yamato has a mustache


----------



## Ryotaro (Jan 31, 2008)

zolbeg said:


> It looks like Yamato has a mustache



Lol, now that you mention it. 

Just look at the lower lip as if it was the mouth and then it looks like he has a moustache.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 31, 2008)

ergh, you guys are slow


----------



## Ryotaro (Jan 31, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> ergh, you guys are slow



I just don't pay attention to such petty details.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jan 31, 2008)

This thread IS EPIC win.






How's my sig?


Over a Million HITS and counting


----------



## Ryotaro (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm a pro-Sakura fan, so I don't approve.


----------



## lacey (Jan 31, 2008)

Jaxxdude said:


> Look who's giving Naruto a happy ending :risu



Win. Just pure effing win


----------



## T4R0K (Jan 31, 2008)

zolbeg said:


> It looks like Yamato has a mustache



I had to focus and twist my perception, but now I see it.


----------



## geG (Jan 31, 2008)

Now I can't unsee it


----------



## Ryotaro (Jan 31, 2008)

Geg said:


> Now I can't unsee it





Well, it shouldn't last long.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 31, 2008)

Naughty Sakura



More clear


----------



## Seany (Jan 31, 2008)

That was from 2chan..


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 31, 2008)

Cartoon said:


> That was from 2chan..



So what?


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 31, 2008)

Sakura forgot her pants?

Yamato is looking muy sexyfino.


----------



## Akatsuki no Sasori (Jan 31, 2008)

Jaxxdude said:


> Look who's giving Naruto a happy ending :risu




Yamato is waiting for his turn ?


----------



## Demitrix (Jan 31, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Naughty Sakura
> 
> 
> More clear


Edited? OO

I could sware she had more than that skirt under her.


----------



## Saes (Jan 31, 2008)

Hahaha Yamato should be in "spanish mode" full time imo


----------



## Hachimata (Jan 31, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Naughty Sakura



 Oh man Lawlz.

@Jaxxdude  Oh man thats funny and messed up at the same time.


----------



## Nishibi (Jan 31, 2008)

Jaxxdude said:


> Look who's giving Naruto a happy ending :risu



hahah omg thats freakin funny. great capture...


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jan 31, 2008)

Fanservice in this epi much? pantless Saku and giving Naruto head LOLZ

WAIT A MINUTE! That pantless Sakura pic is a fake 

Though its still hot


----------



## clemy (Feb 1, 2008)

Jaxxdude said:


> Look who's giving Naruto a happy ending :risu



omg how comes i didn't notice this before   Jaxxdude u always find good stuff

and sakura no pants  omg i think i'm getting old, how come i didn't notice that either, i mean i thought the tree scene looked kinda suspicious(kind of erotic), don't really know why, but now it all makes sense. the animators were thinking of sakura no pants lol

thx guys this was fun


----------



## Ryotaro (Feb 1, 2008)

clemy said:


> i mean i thought the tree scene looked kinda suspicious(kind of erotic), don't really know why, but now it all makes sense. the animators were thinking of sakura no pants lol



It's edited. 

How hard can it be to see the fake outlines in there?


----------



## ghstwrld (Feb 2, 2008)

Erm............isn't Danzou suppose to have one arm?  

[Edit]  I'm fairly certain they flubbed the mask designs as well.


----------



## Gamble (Feb 2, 2008)

^Actually I think his arm is in a sling, but still that's a very bad error


----------



## lacey (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, well I don't see a sling anywheres.

Ish probaly just for dramatic effect. Nothing more. Ish still funny though xD


----------



## geG (Feb 2, 2008)

I guess... it's never been explicitly said that his arm is missing there. It could be inside his clothes or something. Still, that's weird. I'd always assumed that arm was missing too XD


----------



## Waking.Dream (Feb 2, 2008)

It wouldn't really have the same effect with one arm...
But still.


----------



## sumany (Feb 2, 2008)

lol at the pics .
Fanservice at its best. This episode had some scenes that looked kinda "wrong" and made me lol.:rofl


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Feb 2, 2008)

Somebody should sticky this thread.


----------



## Bree (Feb 2, 2008)

lol the latest pictures are hilarious!


----------



## Shikashi (Feb 2, 2008)

You know something went terribly wrong when you have a 180 plus pages Topic demonstrating how the art team sucks.


----------



## iander (Feb 2, 2008)

Shikashi said:


> You know something went terribly wrong when you have a 180 plus pages Topic demonstrating how the art team sucks.



A) Part 1 Naruto had just as many.

B) 80% of these pictures are just funny/sexual not badly drawn


----------



## Waking.Dream (Feb 2, 2008)

Part 1 Naruto had a LOT more.


----------



## Shikashi (Feb 2, 2008)

Who said I was talking about Shippuden specifically?


----------



## Rivayir (Feb 2, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> Erm............isn't Danzou suppose to have one arm?
> 
> [Edit]  I'm fairly certain they flubbed the mask designs as well.



lol Shippuuden


----------



## kash3d (Feb 2, 2008)

Revenge of the Mummy! ^^


----------



## Tasuku (Feb 2, 2008)

Well.. I noticed you could see up Sakura's shirt while she was falling from the most recent episode. I don't know if anyone else has or not.

I flipped it upside down so it's easier to see.


----------



## Shikashi (Feb 2, 2008)

She actually has boobs now? That's nice, disregard the fact that they don't look so good and the right one seems to have had cosmetic surgery.


----------



## Tasuku (Feb 2, 2008)

Shikashi said:


> She actually has boobs now? That's nice, disregard the fact that they don't look so good and the right one seems to have had cosmetic surgery.


Yeah.
It was something to post, though. Even if it's not that good.


----------



## wanderround (Feb 2, 2008)

Hah theyre sneaking in
 "accidental" porno into the series bit by bit


----------



## Shikashi (Feb 2, 2008)

Porno = Ratings, no matter how hidden it is there is always someone who notices it, no exceptions.


----------



## natwel (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok the Sakura/Naruto one, if you look at the perspective, she is too far away , I could be 2 metres away from itachi and kneeling, if the camera is placed right it can look like i'm sucking him. 

The yamato one, extra lines have been drawn to make his lips fuller and more 3D, they weren't drawn accidentelly, the lines are too thin to make a mustache.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 3, 2008)

Tasuku said:


> Well.. I noticed you could see up Sakura's shirt while she was falling from the most recent episode. I don't know if anyone else has or not.
> 
> I flipped it upside down so it's easier to see.


That kinda makes me happy


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 3, 2008)

Tasuku said:


> Well.. I noticed you could see up Sakura's shirt while she was falling from the most recent episode. I don't know if anyone else has or not.
> 
> I flipped it upside down so it's easier to see.



ah jeeze what a slut sakura is she doesn't even wear a bra!  She's a ninja for cripes sake, with all the jumping around she does it's wonder she doesn't get unecessary motion in that area. No wonder Naruto wasn't able to catch her, guess he was enjoying the view


----------



## Deamiel (Feb 3, 2008)

Man... we just need Hinata now.  Screw Sakura.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 3, 2008)

Tasuku said:


> Well.. I noticed you could see up Sakura's shirt while she was falling from the most recent episode. I don't know if anyone else has or not.
> 
> I flipped it upside down so it's easier to see.



Ha! She`s bra-less! Naughty Sakura....

//HbS


----------



## Kage (Feb 3, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> ah jeeze what a slut sakura is she doesn't even wear a bra!  She's a ninja for cripes sake, with all the jumping around she does it's wonder she doesn't get unecessary motion in that area. No wonder Naruto wasn't able to catch her, guess he was enjoying the view



lol. well she doesn't have much to bind...why bother?


----------



## SamRH (Feb 3, 2008)

Tasuku said:


> Well.. I noticed you could see up Sakura's shirt while she was falling from the most recent episode. I don't know if anyone else has or not.
> 
> I flipped it upside down so it's easier to see.



Nice catch.  Poor girl needs a bra. D;



Deamiel said:


> Man... we just need Hinata now.  Screw Sakura.



Please no.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 3, 2008)

Ninja don't have bras they just have wraps.


----------



## Rivayir (Feb 3, 2008)

Tasuku said:


> Well.. I noticed you could see up Sakura's shirt while she was falling from the most recent episode. I don't know if anyone else has or not.
> 
> I flipped it upside down so it's easier to see.



A bit of Ecchi is always good. >:


----------



## Godammit (Feb 3, 2008)

*Funny screencap*

Did anyone found this funny ?


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]





I thought he had a moustache. I seriously though he was Zorro


----------



## Chee (Feb 3, 2008)

If he touched it and curled it up, maybe it would have been funny.


----------



## Villeta Nu (Feb 3, 2008)

omg you're right! XD it kinda looks like a mustache


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 3, 2008)

Lol that is funny


----------



## .:Reisaki.Kaoru:. (Feb 3, 2008)

Actually, when i just had a glance, I thought you made a mout---:rofl :rofl

cool.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Feb 3, 2008)

Tasuku said:


> Well.. I noticed you could see up Sakura's shirt while she was falling from the most recent episode. I don't know if anyone else has or not.
> 
> I flipped it upside down so it's easier to see.


Wow LOL.
No bra.


----------



## natwel (Feb 3, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Ninja don't have bras they just have wraps.


because they're too poor to afford a bra


----------



## Hio (Feb 3, 2008)

Tasuku said:


> Well.. I noticed you could see up Sakura's shirt while she was falling from the most recent episode. I don't know if anyone else has or not.
> 
> I flipped it upside down so it's easier to see.



Sakura is awesome


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 3, 2008)

I was not amused.


----------



## .:Reisaki.Kaoru:. (Feb 3, 2008)

Hmm, maybe not, jetstorm. 

Gaise, I used to draw like that. My mom too thought it was moutache. But it's not visible to the artist who drew it because...well, basically, we're used to it.


----------



## Chevaux (Feb 3, 2008)

If you look at it that way, I suppose you could say that.

But I didn't notice it when I watched it


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Feb 3, 2008)

Not that you mention it, lol . . .


----------



## sumany (Feb 3, 2008)

Tasuku said:


> Well.. I noticed you could see up Sakura's shirt while she was falling from the most recent episode. I don't know if anyone else has or not.
> 
> I flipped it upside down so it's easier to see.



LOL!! 
No wonder that Naruto couldn't catch her. He was obviously distracted and now we also know why Yamato was so eager trying to catch her. 
And I've always thought that Sakura wears a bra..


----------



## Archah (Feb 3, 2008)

btw, the wounds are in the wrong arm o_O


----------



## geG (Feb 3, 2008)

^It's because he flipped the image to make it easier to see


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 3, 2008)

Both boobz


----------



## Reina_Miyamoto (Feb 3, 2008)

i think it looks like a mustache


----------



## Disturbia (Feb 3, 2008)

I see


----------



## Shigeru (Feb 3, 2008)

Zorro....


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 3, 2008)

I`ll seriously rewatch this episode. Frame by frame.

//HbS


----------



## Hio (Feb 3, 2008)

Artanis said:


> Both boobz



2 is better Sakura FTW


----------



## Slayz (Feb 3, 2008)

Caliente


----------



## lacey (Feb 3, 2008)

Artanis said:


> Both boobz



This ish too fucking funny. Naruto got the view of a lifetime


----------



## Kuran (Feb 3, 2008)

no


----------



## lacey (Feb 3, 2008)

What I find funny ish how the subs give it a sort-of Mafia feel. At least to me it does =P


----------



## Saito (Feb 3, 2008)

It took me a while to be able to kinda see the mustache


----------



## FLUFFY G (Feb 3, 2008)

He looks french.


----------



## Denji (Feb 3, 2008)

Nope. Still not seeing it.


----------



## Enter Shikari (Feb 3, 2008)

Denji said:


> Nope. Still not seeing it.


Lol


----------



## Fai (Feb 3, 2008)

What the hell, haha. Zorro.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Feb 3, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> I was not amused.



You have no sense of humor.


----------



## Para (Feb 3, 2008)

lol nice 'tache Yamato


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Feb 3, 2008)

Zorro...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 3, 2008)

Enter Shikari said:


> Lol


Was wondering if anyone was going to the edit. Lookin' good. XD


----------



## dora ♥ (Feb 3, 2008)

Jaxxdude said:


> Look who's giving Naruto a happy ending :risu



Oh wow. :rofl



Tasuku said:


> Well.. I noticed you could see up Sakura's shirt while she was falling from the most recent episode. I don't know if anyone else has or not.
> 
> I flipped it upside down so it's easier to see.



Wow. I noticed that her shirt was going up, but I never noticed that you could actually SEE what's inside. xD That's great.



Artanis said:


> Both boobz



That's nice.


----------



## Bree (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh god...:rofl

Fanservice episode ftw! This is too funny!


----------



## Chayanne (Feb 3, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> I`ll seriously rewatch this episode. Frame by frame.
> 
> //HbS



Same. That's too funny.


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 3, 2008)

Moving this to KTV, so that it can be merged into the funnily drawn Shippuuden screencaps thread there.


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Feb 3, 2008)

Denji said:


> Nope. Still not seeing it.


lol, I always wondered if there's such a thing as a curly mustache.


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Feb 3, 2008)

Tasuku said:


> Well.. I noticed you could see up Sakura's shirt while she was falling from the most recent episode. I don't know if anyone else has or not.
> 
> I flipped it upside down so it's easier to see.


Lol Sakura's boob is deflated.


----------



## milhaus007 (Feb 4, 2008)

I still don't get it


----------



## Godammit (Feb 4, 2008)

I would love to see Yamato turning into Zorro


----------



## Achaia (Feb 4, 2008)

Sakura's boobs... And Yamoto looks a bit.. suspicious?


----------



## Lyenyo (Feb 4, 2008)

No bra? o.o no wonder Naruto looked so happy when Sakura held him in her arms with his head on her chest :3


----------



## Even (Feb 4, 2008)

Sakura's boobs


----------



## Ryotaro (Feb 4, 2008)

The majority of you are acting like pedobear on steroids. Lets discuss the breasts of a 15-year old!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 4, 2008)

Ryotaro said:


> The majority of you are acting like pedobear on steroids. Lets discuss the breasts of a 15-year old!


In Japan 15 is equal ~ 18/19, so it's ok


----------



## neshru (Feb 4, 2008)

Ryotaro said:


> The majority of you are acting like pedobear on steroids. Lets discuss the breasts of a 15-year old!


that's not even the point


----------



## Sea Shinobi (Feb 4, 2008)

Ryotaro said:


> The majority of you are acting like pedobear on steroids. Lets discuss the breasts of a 15-year old!





Hatifnatten said:


> In Japan 15 is equal ~ 18/19, so it's ok





neshru said:


> that's not even the point



i still can't get over the fact that people are watching episodes frame by frame to get a glimpse of an animated character showing some cleavage and being aroused (?) by that, even worse, like Ryotaro said, being 15 yrs old. Just sounds creepy to me.


----------



## Shade737 (Feb 4, 2008)

Sakura Has Breasts?!?!?


----------



## Sea Shinobi (Feb 4, 2008)

Shade73 said:


> Sakura Has Breasts?!?!?



failed attempt at sarcasm, try again next time


----------



## Tleilaxu (Feb 4, 2008)

Sakura is a NINJA! NINJAS ARE TRAINED TO KILL PEOPLE! There for she is acting in an adult manner and doing adult things so therefore she should be treated as an adult.


----------



## Bree (Feb 4, 2008)

lol is the Sakura boob thing gonna drag on like the horribly drawn grass? 

And Yamato's mustache is hilarious


----------



## Chayanne (Feb 4, 2008)

Denji said:


> Nope. Still not seeing it.




Awesome! hehe this made my day for some reason. <3


----------



## Jaxxdude (Feb 5, 2008)

Sakura will always be 18 in my mind

Oh what a sad otaku life I have...


----------



## natwel (Feb 7, 2008)

DD was talking about Gaara on the DVD cover, he said Gaara has 2 right feet, 

he sure pays close attention to pictured


----------



## MaPHacK (Feb 7, 2008)

Interesting.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 7, 2008)

Zorro? I'd say portuguese baker 




Artanis said:


> Both boobz



It's always worth coming here.


----------



## Felix (Feb 7, 2008)

Portuguese Bakers don't have those curly mustaches.
I say, FRENCH BAKER.


----------



## smyton (Feb 7, 2008)

I thought that was the bottom of her rib cage, no? 
Besides who cares if some people like it lol. And if you do want to get technical, look at their life, a ninja who risks their lives when they turn 12 (genin) and from what we've seen, most ninja die pretty young (yondy looked to be in his high 20's, low 30's plus all those awesome cannon fodder nin) My point is, they die young, so if most ninja die at age 35, sakura is at half her age so she's like 40!

Thats right....I went there


----------



## Kaki (Feb 7, 2008)

She has boobs, she's not anorexic.


----------



## smyton (Feb 7, 2008)

you don't have to be anorexic to have that rib cage line. Besides I thought that since I didn't think they'd show up her shirt that much


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 7, 2008)

Ryotaro said:


> The majority of you are acting like pedobear on steroids. Lets discuss the breasts of a 15-year old!



I am 17,i could hit her if she was real.


----------



## Zenou (Feb 7, 2008)

Chinese Kabuto?


----------



## Kiyohime (Feb 7, 2008)

Zeno said:


> Chinese Kabuto?



Well, this is an Asian manga. 
Hell yeah.

ETA: also, can someone post the pic of naruto in kyuubi-eye form doing the  face? I lurb that pic.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (Feb 8, 2008)

Since people keep "dissing" the art at the discussion/rating topic, why isn't there any pictures being posted here?


----------



## ninjaneko (Feb 8, 2008)

Twilight Aurora said:


> Since people keep "dissing" the art at the discussion/rating topic, why isn't there any pictures being posted here?


Because people like to complain and find fault in every episode, even when it's really good. (BTW, I thought the 'Sakura reading the book' parts could've looked really weird and the ended up being very well drawn.) And speaking of pictures... 

I'd like to start by saying this was an excellent episode, so the following pics are merely the result of boredom (read: procrastinating on my homework) and a need to lol:

First off...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Orochimaru's spidery hand freaks me out...



And next...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Maybe it's just me, but her arm looks a little anorexic.





*Spoiler*: __ 




LOL! They're running _like normal people!_





*Spoiler*: __ 




Grrr! I'm gonna come at you like a spider monkey!





*Spoiler*: __ 




This was the only thing that was really weird to me. That ain't 12-year-old Sasuke. It's teen-sized Sasuke in his old clothes. Don't believe me?
I don't know. Somehow it's just...weird...





*Spoiler*: __ 




Kabuto had a accident while cleaning his scalpal...

*NOTE: This is not a mistake, his arm is actually hidden behind Orochimaru's:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Still funny, though...






An last but not least...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Let's play add the caption!
"Man! I think I left the stove on..."




That's all folks!


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 8, 2008)

LOL! good finds!


----------



## Jolly-chan (Feb 8, 2008)

Zeno said:


> Chinese Kabuto?



Yeah, his face is weird, but look at his FOOT! 
That's the "badly drawn grass" effect!




@ninjaneko: The "running like normal people" one made me laugh. :rofl


----------



## MasterChick (Feb 8, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> [/SPOILER]I don't know. Somehow it's just...weird...



Pre-time skip Sasuke and post time skip Sakura are the same height...


----------



## Bree (Feb 8, 2008)

MasterChick69 said:


> Pre-time skip Sasuke and post time skip Sakura are the same height...



I find it hard to believe Post Skip Sakura is 4'11 but you never know 

The picture is funny, nonetheless. Nice ones ninjaneko


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 8, 2008)

That's because Naruto last seen Sasuke in his blue uniform, I think so..

Naruto's going to get a shock when he finally sees Sasuke in his new uniform, similar to Orochimaru, eh!

He would think "How gay..."!


----------



## Akatsuki no Sasori (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice finds.


----------



## Nazgulz (Feb 9, 2008)

Well there is something wrong with Sasukes Sharingan...
or maybe hes just drugged.

Anime:


Manga:


Answer:

*Spoiler*: __ 



One tomoe goes into the wrong direction lol


----------



## ninjaneko (Feb 9, 2008)

/\
Lol. Now that is a real mistake. Lay off the drugs Sasuke...that stuff will really mess you up.


----------



## LuCas (Feb 9, 2008)

Haha nice find.


----------



## Gamble (Feb 9, 2008)

Zeno said:


> Chinese Kabuto?



I believe his forehead wishes to elope with Sakura's.


----------



## chrisp (Feb 9, 2008)

If the anime-team messes up Sasuke...I won't forgive them!


----------



## Psysalis (Feb 9, 2008)

Nazgulz said:


> Well there is something wrong with Sasukes Sharingan...
> or maybe hes just drugged.
> 
> Anime:
> ...




lol thats too funny  nice find


----------



## Amane Misa (Feb 9, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> Because people like to complain and find fault in every episode, even when it's really good. (BTW, I thought the 'Sakura reading the book' parts could've looked really weird and the ended up being very well drawn.) And speaking of pictures...
> 
> I'd like to start by saying this was an excellent episode, so the following pics are merely the result of boredom (read: procrastinating on my homework) and a need to lol:
> 
> ...




I noticed that they were running like normal people too! I was like: "What the hell is this?!" Note: not genuine complaining. But it was a little weird. Why why WHY?!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 9, 2008)

MasterChick69 said:


> Pre-time skip Sasuke and post time skip Sakura are the same height...



Nope. Sakura was higher than Sasuke (pre-skip)

//HbS


----------



## chrisp (Feb 9, 2008)

I believe Naruto just pictured how Sasuke looks like now. In his 'old' clothes.


----------



## FrostXian (Feb 9, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> I believe Naruto just pictured how Sasuke looks like now. In his 'old' clothes.



Indeed, simply because he doesn't know him in any other clothing, actually.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 9, 2008)

How the hell Naruto will know the way Sasuke dress now?


----------



## lacey (Feb 9, 2008)

Nazgulz said:


> Well there is something wrong with Sasukes Sharingan...
> or maybe hes just drugged.
> 
> Anime:
> ...



Now THAT'S a real mistake~! Nice find xD


----------



## Lawliettt (Feb 9, 2008)

lol animators are retarded, i loled.


----------



## Kiyohime (Feb 9, 2008)

lawlz The real effects of drugs on teens.


----------



## evo Force (Feb 9, 2008)

oh...Sasuke has a new type of sharingan! o.0


----------



## The Question (Feb 9, 2008)

Nazgulz said:


> Well there is something wrong with Sasukes Sharingan...
> or maybe hes just drugged.
> 
> Anime:
> ...



Sasuke is very popular at LSD parties.


----------



## sakurakunoichi (Feb 10, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Sakura forgot her pants?
> 
> Yamato is looking muy sexyfino.




Where is there a Sakura without pants??


I didnt see it


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 10, 2008)

Nazgulz said:


> Well there is something wrong with Sasukes Sharingan...
> or maybe hes just drugged.
> 
> Anime:
> ...



Sasuke's Sharingan is messed up


----------



## fghj (Feb 10, 2008)

I don't watch anime but did they show Sasuke in shadows so he can't be seen? That's pointless cause they already shown him


----------



## BVB (Feb 10, 2008)

fghj said:


> I don't watch anime but did they show Sasuke in shadows so he can't be seen? That's pointless cause they already shown him



he's drawn in shadows in the manga.


----------



## RaZzy (Feb 10, 2008)

fghj said:


> I don't watch anime but did they show Sasuke in shadows so he can't be seen? That's pointless cause they already shown him



It's called "setting the mood". You want a spotlight on him or what?


----------



## geG (Feb 10, 2008)

He was in shadows but you could see more of him than in the manga. Like you can see the outline of his face in the last scene. It's funny because if you look hard enough you can see his mouth doesn't move when he says "You're late".


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 10, 2008)

Geg said:


> He was in shadows but you could see more of him than in the manga. Like you can see the outline of his face in the last scene. It's funny because if you look hard enough you can see his mouth doesn't move when he says "You're late".



I didn't see his mouth at all.


----------



## neshru (Feb 10, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> I didn't see his mouth at all.


here:


----------



## Die Heinii (Feb 10, 2008)

hannah.flower.tokyo said:


> I noticed that they were running like normal people too! I was like: "What the hell is this?!" Note: not genuine complaining. But it was a little weird. Why why WHY?!



Jup I was confused too :'D

It looks kinda weird I think ... ._."


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 10, 2008)

neshru said:


> here:



You even had to put some effect to make it clear.


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 10, 2008)

Can somebody link the clip where a member here redid the 2 tails Naruto scene with a proper drawing of Naruto's face?


----------



## natwel (Feb 10, 2008)

About Sasuke in his old clothes,

Naruto and Sakura at that time didn't know that Sasuke had a different outfit, so it would make sense to imagine Sasuke taller in his old clothes. If they imagined him in his current outfit, they would either have psychic powers or it would be a plot hole. 

Do you remember Gohan said 'I don't know what cell looks like' but before he left the time chamber he had a dream about cell killing chi chi and piccolo. 

running properly? lol OroKabuSai are clever after all,


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 10, 2008)

I lol'd hard when I saw the messed up tomoe sharingan.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 11, 2008)

Delta Shell said:


> Can somebody link the clip where a member here redid the 2 tails Naruto scene with a proper drawing of Naruto's face?



Here:

Link removed


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Has Anyone Noticed....*

That in the anime they cant ever draw naruto right without a headband?


----------



## Trivub (Feb 11, 2008)

huh, what do you mean? I did notice that they fuck up faces by showing them from a weird angle.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 11, 2008)

The Hair I mean


----------



## adil (Feb 11, 2008)

ohh i thought the thread would have said has anyone noticed...teh decline of quality


----------



## natwel (Feb 11, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> That in the anime they cant ever draw naruto right without a headband?



There are few canon pictures where he wears a head band, probably why, but i think naruto looks better without one


----------



## guro (Feb 12, 2008)

Godammit said:


> Did anyone found this funny ?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Out of every shippuuden scene that is definitely my favorite.  I was wondering if anyone else would notice it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 14, 2008)

lol​​

//HbS


----------



## Even (Feb 14, 2008)

LOL at tomoe facing the wrong direction


----------



## SamRH (Feb 14, 2008)

Aww, they placed the tomoe the wrong way. D;


----------



## Psysalis (Feb 14, 2008)

jesus this animation team fails


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Feb 14, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> lol​​
> 
> //HbS



Makes me actually feel just a tad bit sorrow for Sasuke. Its his first poorly drawn scene


----------



## Kiyohime (Feb 15, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Makes me actually feel just a tad bit sorrow for Sasuke. Its his first poorly drawn scene



Have you even seen the old thread? You'd be impressed by all the bad scenes of him. (including the famous sideways head one. )

Anyways, new episode! New bad scenes?


----------



## geG (Feb 15, 2008)

Lazy eye


----------



## Kiyohime (Feb 15, 2008)

Geg said:


> Lazy eye



Yay Geg!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 15, 2008)

^ oh please, gimme a break

and you call me over reacting over those ugly as hell sakura pictures.
anyway.. heres some good shit 8)


----------



## SamRH (Feb 15, 2008)

^ The first Kabuto is probably the worst out of the bunch.


----------



## Rivayir (Feb 15, 2008)

Nazgulz said:


> Well there is something wrong with Sasukes Sharingan...
> or maybe hes just drugged.
> 
> Anime:
> ...



It's a Genjutsu.


----------



## geG (Feb 15, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ^ oh please, gimme a break
> 
> and you call me over reacting over those ugly as hell sakura pictures.



Pfft, I never said it was bad, just that it was a lazy eye. You've posted much less lazy eye and called it terrible *points to first page*



Dynamic Dragon said:


> anyway.. heres some good shit 8)


What the hell is wrong with that last Sakura one?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 15, 2008)

uhh hello, i said that because thats hardly noticeable. compare that to the konohamaru pic i posted waaaaaaaaay back. its really obvious. your screenshot however, i could just look past that.

and sakura looks really off model, obvious much? and really fillerized too.


----------



## Chayanne (Feb 15, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> and sakura looks really off model, obvious much? and really fillerized too.



Really off, she's missing an eye. Her head is a funny shape too. =<

Those images are great, from lazy eye to lol white headband. XD (This team is horrible) Poor Yamato his legs have been stunted, he's all torso!


----------



## ninjaneko (Feb 15, 2008)

lol, lazy eye. Apparently, Sasuke's wacky sharingan has that effect on people. 
At least they ran all funny with their arms dangling behind them, like real ninja do, this time !

Also, I liked that they had so many different angle shots.


----------



## Aburamushi (Feb 15, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ^ oh please, gimme a break
> 
> and you call me over reacting over those ugly as hell sakura pictures.
> anyway.. heres some good shit 8)


Aahhgg! Whats with filler sakura's arm


----------



## Bree (Feb 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Hunted by sister said:


> lol​​
> 
> //HbS






 It was funny when I saw it in the preview and even funnier in the actual episode!


----------



## Kiyohime (Feb 15, 2008)

Aburamushi said:


> Aahhgg! Whats with filler sakura's arm



  

Well... 

I'll let you decide that one.


----------



## Jazz (Feb 15, 2008)

Kiyohime said:


> Well...
> 
> I'll let you decide that one.



Oh, I see what you mean.


----------



## Kiyohime (Feb 15, 2008)

Mario said:


> Oh, I see what you mean.



What do you mean? 

(lol yeah)


----------



## Archah (Feb 15, 2008)

OMG, hands are bigger than his head.


----------



## Bree (Feb 15, 2008)

Archah said:


> OMG, hands are bigger than his head.



 OMG!!! That is creepy and hilarious at the same time!! 

Also, I know we're kinda finished finding funnily/poorly drawn shots from the opening but...I kinda found this one by accident...


----------



## Verdugo (Feb 15, 2008)

Why Sakura? Why? 

lol. She always has the best poorly drawn scenes. XD


----------



## Nekki (Feb 15, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ^ oh please, gimme a break
> 
> and you call me over reacting over those ugly as hell sakura pictures.
> anyway.. heres some good shit 8)



I must be daltonic because i don't see that headband white. Also you take your attention to the stupidest stuff ever lol. Must be because you're actually studying this and seeing it every day  yes it ruins the magic it happened to me  too sob


----------



## tom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> lol​​
> 
> //HbS



It's all part of the genjutsu


----------



## Sesha (Feb 15, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> lol​​
> 
> //HbS



OMG TEH SATAN!!! 

Now we know how the Sharingan originates; the Uchiha clan founder was Faust. 
"Jesuke" is in reality the Antichrist, and Naruto is the messiah. ('Jesus no jutsu', anyone?)
It all makes sense now.
Kishimoto is attempting to pull a Milton on us.


----------



## Naruto San (Feb 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Hunted by sister said:


> lol​​








Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



It's the Sha-nir-gan

But at least they got my avatar right ^^

EDIT: Spoiler tagged*


----------



## Verdugo (Feb 16, 2008)

Seriously guys, can't you put the images in spoiler tags when you quote them? It's the same image in past three post...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 16, 2008)

Archah said:


> OMG, hands are bigger than his head.


Creeeepy



SilverHairedGirl said:


> Also, I know we're kinda finished finding funnily/poorly drawn shots from the opening but...I kinda found this one by accident...


Hahahaah, this one is awesome

//HbS


----------



## Chayanne (Feb 16, 2008)

SilverHairedGirl said:


> Also, I know we're kinda finished finding funnily/poorly drawn shots from the opening but...I kinda found this one by accident...




Oh wow that's interesting looking, yet it's kind of neat looking at the same time... O.o


----------



## Jaxxdude (Feb 16, 2008)

These are several shots from episodes 45 and 46. I should have posted these sooner but I was sick and had been studying like crazy for several important mid-terms for the past 2 weeks... oh well

From Episode 45:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Never thought I'd live to see Yamato dress like that








And a bonus gif



From episode 46:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Their heads


His eyes!!! Haha, aren't the linings a lot thicker than usual? He kinda looks crazy


I thought this kinda looked badass so why not post it


----------



## Bree (Feb 16, 2008)

Those are really funny Jaxx! lol @ Naruto and Sakura jumping out of the wall! and I love the bonus gif...


----------



## hypnotize (Feb 16, 2008)

> *Spoiler*: __



D: That looks awful, these people should just quit they obviously hate their jobs haha


----------



## ninjaneko (Feb 16, 2008)

SilverHairedGirl said:


> OMG!!! That is creepy and hilarious at the same time!!
> 
> Also, I know we're kinda finished finding funnily/poorly drawn shots from the opening but...I kinda found this one by accident...


ROFL!!!!:rofl

@ Jaxxdude, LOL at those pics, especially the Naruto / Sakura heads.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 17, 2008)

lol mangakas dont really make mistakes, and your example is really bad.
its even a LQ raw. the only thing that kishi makes mistakes on is his head protector symbols.


----------



## Vangelis (Feb 17, 2008)

Gaara was poorly drawn when going up against Deidara.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Feb 17, 2008)

^again, LQ copy.

you guys really need to get hard copies x_X
you'll see that even small details were done with great accuracy.

i never said he was 'perfect'. you actually have to flip his images horizontaly to find his mistakes


----------



## Sesshou No Kon (Feb 17, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ^again, LQ copy.
> 
> you guys really need to get hard copies x_X
> you'll see that even small details were done with great accuracy.
> ...


Probably I should. *cough* That's the best I can get, though. D':

Whoops, I misunderstood what you said before, then. Sorry u_u;;


----------



## Nishibi (Feb 18, 2008)

SilverHairedGirl said:


> OMG!!! That is creepy and hilarious at the same time!!
> 
> Also, I know we're kinda finished finding funnily/poorly drawn shots from the opening but...I kinda found this one by accident...





that made me LOL

the funniest things are always found by accident


----------



## ADA 2 (Feb 18, 2008)

hahaha omf that naruto pic is so damn funny i never ntoiced it before in the opening hehehe good find indeed ^^


----------



## Archah (Feb 18, 2008)

Naruto Dumbo:


----------



## HirokuAkasuna (Feb 20, 2008)

lol I enjoyed every pic that was posted. They're hilarious especially the retard looking Naruto ones.


----------



## Asuma (Feb 20, 2008)

that opening shots is awesome!


----------



## SamRH (Feb 20, 2008)

Aww, Naruto with big ears is actually kinda cute. XD


----------



## Akatsuki no Sasori (Feb 21, 2008)

so many priceless ones....


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 26, 2008)

Cool.............


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 26, 2008)

Not many funny pics now, eh? Shippuuden is getting better....

//HbS


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 26, 2008)

cant think of any


----------



## lacey (Feb 26, 2008)

SilverHairedGirl said:


> OMG!!! That is creepy and hilarious at the same time!!
> 
> Also, I know we're kinda finished finding funnily/poorly drawn shots from the opening but...I kinda found this one by accident...



I find it cute actually. Ish a Chibi Naruto~! <3333

Although...the lyrics...what the hell? Getting on a starship? Future events, anyone? xD


----------



## MasterChick (Feb 26, 2008)

Archah said:


> Naruto Dumbo:



He looks cute with his dumbo ears


----------



## Mel (Feb 26, 2008)

Blood Rose said:


> I find it cute actually. Ish a Chibi Naruto~! <3333
> 
> Although...the lyrics...what the hell? Getting on a starship? Future events, anyone? xD



LoL Now that u said, yes it looks like a chibi...but kinda creppy I must say o.O

...Well...less pics here means that pierrot is doing a better job, or not?! (I haven't seen last two eps)


----------



## Beelzejow (Feb 28, 2008)

_

Good, Naruto, you look kind of cool!_


----------



## Asuma (Feb 28, 2008)

Loads of bad shots in this episode :|


----------



## ryne11 (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## Mel (Feb 28, 2008)

ryne11 said:


>



OMG o.O

LOLZ

Good job hehe


----------



## Chayanne (Feb 28, 2008)

ryne11 said:


>



That's RPG worthy right there.


----------



## Bree (Feb 28, 2008)

omg LOL ryne! 


but...why was he on the toilet?  i'm waiting for the sub to come out


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 28, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> *Spoiler*: __



*Spoiler*: __ 





Why this moron is on a fucking toilet gezz Naruto anime start to get me .


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 28, 2008)

lol

and seriously, lol @ toilet scene

//HbS


----------



## Kimi (Feb 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MasterChick (Feb 28, 2008)

ryne11 said:


>


WOw... 



Kimi said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Look out, runaway picaso painting...


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Feb 28, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> Why this moron is on a fucking toilet gezz Naruto anime start to get me .


Its not his fault. The animators made him do it 

How would an instruction manual explain this one?


----------



## Zenou (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## Mel (Feb 28, 2008)

LOL Yamato needs a doctor...it seems serious



Kimi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



WTF oO
Deformed, yet abstract naruto pics... oh no...


----------



## lost1nplace (Feb 28, 2008)

worst Yamato EVER, ever. hilarious.


----------



## Deamiel (Feb 29, 2008)

Will lighting really cause such a drastic change in color?  If so... sorry.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jaxxdude (Feb 29, 2008)

Deamiel said:


> Will lighting really cause such a drastic change in color?  If so... sorry.


Sakura, the p*d*p**** 


Oh and to answer your answer, i didnt think the 2 pics were that much of a "drastic" change


----------



## Deamiel (Feb 29, 2008)

Jaxxdude said:


> Sakura, the p*d*p****
> 
> 
> Oh and to answer your answer, i didnt think the 2 pics were that much of a "drastic" change



Green, Teal and Gray turning into a shade of brown isn't a drastic color change?  That's never happened to me before when I stand before a candle....

It's not funny... but I find it poorly drawn.


----------



## nick1689 (Feb 29, 2008)

They're in a darker environment, of course the picture is going to be darker. How is that poorly drawn?


----------



## Shodai (Feb 29, 2008)

Judging from this page i'm glad I stopped watching naruto anime


----------



## Archah (Feb 29, 2008)

Yamato is just OMFG!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TadloS (Feb 29, 2008)

48 episode is totally mess with bad drawn,animation... which was doing this episode if worse of all!!!


----------



## Rivayir (Feb 29, 2008)

Archah said:


> Yamato is just OMFG!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





**


----------



## clemy (Feb 29, 2008)

omg this ep has the most weirdest faces ever


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 29, 2008)

This episode is legendary... is there any not bad moment in it? It was quite a time ago, so I forgot, but Gai vs Gai was even worse or equal?


Orgasm of bad art...  WHAT WERE THEY THINKING?!

This is why this show deserves to be called shitpuden...


----------



## Sagge_AM (Feb 29, 2008)

Anyone else noticed when sakura was holding out the book and giving it to Sai she first had no glove then suddenly she has gloves ?..

from 03:10 - 03:16

They messed up, instead of coloring her glove black they made it the color of her fingers


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 29, 2008)

Sagge_AM said:


> Anyone else noticed when sakura was holding out the book and giving it to Sai she first had no glove then suddenly she has gloves ?..
> 
> from 03:10 - 03:16
> 
> They messed up, instead of coloring her glove black they made it the color of her fingers



Yup, true, lol
Oh well, episode 24 was far worse. This one has small potential of lulz

//HbS


----------



## DirkXXVI (Feb 29, 2008)

Can someone post a picture of Kabuto at *15:11*?  I thought it was pretty funny, not only did Kabuto look like a voodoo doll, but he also was about a 1/4 size of the same doors he was opening earlier in the episode.


----------



## neshru (Feb 29, 2008)

this pic is not even that bad, there's much worse in this episode


----------



## DirkXXVI (Feb 29, 2008)

neshru said:


> this pic is not even that bad, there's much worse in this episode



Yes like mini-me Voodoo Kabuto at *15:11*! Post 4 rep and i r give u rep.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 29, 2008)

neshru said:


> this pic is not even that bad, there's much worse in this episode


You're kidding? This is the embodiment of bad. There's nothing worse, though a lot of equal. This is not the level of animation studio, this is even not the level of an adult... look at the chin, look at the neck, at ear, at mouth... mouth is just epic, at eyes, at collar, at his cheeks... NOT BAD??


----------



## call to arms (Feb 29, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> This episode is legendary... is there any not bad moment in it? It was quite a time ago, so I forgot, but Gai vs Gai was even worse or equal?
> 
> 
> Orgasm of bad art...  WHAT WERE THEY THINKING?!
> ...




Lol at how they've drawn the jawline!


----------



## clemy (Feb 29, 2008)

it's funny how this ep has  a lot of weird faces but still manages to be a good one


----------



## Dilemma (Feb 29, 2008)

Good Kabuto, you look kind of cool!


Good Naruto, you look kind of cool!


..Worst episode to date. I mean it.


----------



## Moritaka (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey, on the newwest episode, Yamato looks so weird, it's like they got it all wrong (different to the other eps)


----------



## moget- (Feb 29, 2008)

Archah said:


> Yamato is just OMFG!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




I was so thinking of this thread when i saw that : D


----------



## Chayanne (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice double chin, geez they could have at least fixed that. 

I think the only thing they got right was the symbol, that's sad. =<


----------



## Bree (Feb 29, 2008)

OMG...wtf...

 This episode is really bad! I think I might just skip it altogether. That Yamato gif/picture and the ones by Kimi are hilarious!

They're all very funny though  And horribly drawn...


----------



## DirkXXVI (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow I still can't believe how bad the animation is compared to part 1 and the recent Bleach episodes


----------



## DirkXXVI (Feb 29, 2008)

Alright heres my first attempt at actually contributing to this thread.  Notice how Kabuto is way to small even though he's suppose to be far away. The pic also makes him look like a voodoo doll.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 29, 2008)

DirkXXVI said:


> Alright heres my first attempt at actually contributing to this thread.  Notice how Kabuto is way to small even though he's suppose to be far away. The pic also makes him look like a voodoo doll.


He's not that far away - he suppode to be ~5 steps from the door. This pic is hilarious and this episode is one epic failed shit


----------



## lone wolf807 (Feb 29, 2008)

O shi- it saiz shipp


----------



## kirstyplz (Feb 29, 2008)

Here's my two cents



Yamato just doesn't look like he gives a shit 

Was this episode even for real?


----------



## Mel (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL And they had two weeks to do this ep...
they couldn't have done worst =P


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Feb 29, 2008)

WANTED: Somebody to go back in time with me. This is not a joke. P.O. Box 322 Oakview, CA 93022. You'll get paid after we get back. Must bring your own weapons. Safety not guaranteed. I have only done this once before.


----------



## Nekki (Feb 29, 2008)

Mel said:


> LOL And they had two weeks to do this ep...
> they couldn't have done worst =P



No they didn't have two weeks to do this episode, inform yourself before posting stupidity =P


----------



## Continuity (Feb 29, 2008)

Mel said:


> LOL And they had two weeks to do this ep...
> they couldn't have done worst =P



More like 8-10 weeks...  

Multiple teams work on many episodes at once, since they take that long to animate.  Whether or not an episode actually airs during a week has nothing to do with episodes being animated.


----------



## Mel (Feb 29, 2008)

Nekki said:


> No they didn't have two weeks to do this episode, inform yourself before posting stupidity =P



oh, ok 
sorry for that =/
(i didn't know that, hehe ^^")
but still they are bad...


----------



## clemy (Mar 1, 2008)

kirstyplz said:


> Here's my two cents
> 
> 
> 
> Yamato just doesn't look like he gives a shit



lol  yamato and sai being ANBUs probably had_ *real missions* _before this so it must be hard to look like u give a shit _*all*_ the time 




and also thx for who added the playboy girl at THAT toilette scene, now naruto face  finally makes sense ...


----------



## Even (Mar 1, 2008)

hahaha, that made me laugh


----------



## Moonraker_One (Mar 1, 2008)

clemy said:


> and also thx for who added the playboy girl at THAT toilette scene, now naruto face  finally makes sense ...



Your welcome. And "the playboy girl" is from _The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya_.


----------



## Kazuma-Kiriyu (Mar 1, 2008)

When did naruto chouji fuse together


----------



## sumany (Mar 1, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> This episode is legendary... is there any not bad moment in it? It was quite a time ago, so I forgot, but Gai vs Gai was even worse or equal?
> 
> 
> Orgasm of bad art...  WHAT WERE THEY THINKING?!
> ...



 WTF is this? I really don't understand why those people can't even draw properly. I mean, they are suppossed to be professionals who get paid for this, but still they come up with shit like this.
This week's episode was drawn horribly again.The characters look different in each episode (I know there are different teams but still), I don't even know anymore how e.g. Yamato or Sakura are really supposed to look like.Fortunately, there's still the manga.
That's really embarrassing..It's like those people don't even make any real efforts with their drawings..it makes me wanna vomit.
The art in part 1 was much better IMO (except fillers of course).


----------



## Ooter (Mar 1, 2008)

lol his chin everyones chin sucked.


----------



## Ooter (Mar 1, 2008)

this was definetely a *sucky* chin ep.


----------



## Tobi-kun01 (Mar 1, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> Who the hell is this? His whole face looks really weird, especially his long and wide chin.
> 
> 
> Naruto looks like he's on drugs or something.He looks kinda too happy or relieved for my tastes.
> ...



LOL :rofl! Great find Dynamic Dragon!
Those images are the definition of shitty art.
Seriously, don't the people who draw those pictures even realize that they look a "little bit strange"??
It doesn't take a genius to see that those scenes look like crap.


----------



## Moonraker_One (Mar 1, 2008)

lol uchiha


----------



## Even (Mar 1, 2008)

Imma firin ma laza


----------



## clemy (Mar 1, 2008)

lol the faces in this ep definitively sucked (i usually make a lot of saI  screencaps but this time i had to say pass... )

well at least this thread made us laugh our sorrow away


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 1, 2008)

Yesterday the folk in the NS was talking about this idea and I rolled with it.


----------



## clemy (Mar 1, 2008)

lol nice one  Tyrannos


----------



## Tehmk (Mar 1, 2008)

*Whoever drawed this ep, should stop now. My god. *


 Forehead girl, and PIG nose girl. 

 Mouth looks a bit, er crap there. Nose also.


Oh shit! It's a human cross pig!!!! 



Kabuto's weakness FOUND! More next episode!!!!


----------



## Bree (Mar 1, 2008)

@Tyrannos
That's awesome  Which reminds me I have to stop by the NS fanclub I haven't been there in forever >_>...


This one is hilarious. 

It makes me wonder how exactly they draw/animate without seeing how horrible it looks.

@lol at the Kabuto & bee


----------



## ryne11 (Mar 2, 2008)

Fixed my pic


----------



## geG (Mar 2, 2008)

It's amazing how much they screwed up the art this episode given it was nothing but talking and face shots. Though to be fair I thought Sakura was drawn pretty well for most of the ep. Naruto and Yamato, though, just looked terrible.


----------



## Tehmk (Mar 2, 2008)

Seriously though the animation team that did this, should never do it again.  It was seriously horrible.


----------



## clemy (Mar 3, 2008)

lol what's with the second  pic:amazed
oh my this ep was just too easy for this thread


----------



## neshru (Mar 3, 2008)

lol at these pics. And i thought team 8 was as bad as naruto could look.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 3, 2008)

Well,the fifth movie aired/is gonna air in japan,right? They must have money enough to dismiss this crappy team on next season and get a decent one.


----------



## Chayanne (Mar 3, 2008)

Archah said:


> *Spoiler*: __




My god both of those are horrible!


----------



## ADA 2 (Mar 3, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> Kabuto's weakness FOUND! More next episode!!!!



oh my god noooo his one weakness

that mad me laugh so hard


----------



## Even (Mar 4, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Well,the fifth movie aired/is gonna air in japan,right? They must have money enough to dismiss this crappy team on next season and get a decent one.



the next movie ain't gonna air here till August...


----------



## neshru (Mar 4, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Well,the fifth movie aired/is gonna air in japan,right? They must have money enough to dismiss this crappy team on next season and get a decent one.


I don't think they'll get more money to work on the anime if the movie does well... maybe they will if the TV ratings get higher


----------



## Gamble (Mar 4, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The sexual innuendo in the subtitles is just awesome.


----------



## Die Heinii (Mar 4, 2008)

Sakura has a pig nose and Naruto's looking a bit creepy xD



Sakura looks a little fat her chin is a way too large O.o



Yamato seems to be a little bit gay  ...and Sai's neck xDD


----------



## Seany (Mar 4, 2008)

God that team should be fired.


----------



## Bree (Mar 4, 2008)

KleinmeisterDepp said:


> Yamato seems to be a little bit gay  ...and Sai's neck xDD



 Sai's neck, what the crap!?


----------



## Moritaka (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow, no problem finding the right gags, eh?

WTF, The first goddamn naruto movie only came out on DVD in the UK!
:shrooms


----------



## Moritaka (Mar 4, 2008)

AT CHRISTMAS


----------



## Moritaka (Mar 4, 2008)

AND I'M WAITING FOR THE FOURTH


----------



## Moritaka (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes you all get pwned by LOS, man, men, women, ladies and gentlemen, WHATEVER


----------



## Die Heinii (Mar 4, 2008)

Holy shit o.O stop that double posting ...




Cartoon said:


> God that team should be fired.



I think so too....they must finish them in a short time so they look like crap in the end ._.


----------



## lacey (Mar 4, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Yesterday the folk in the NS was talking about this idea and I rolled with it.



Oh god~! Poor Naruto~! xD

Nice one Tyrannos xD

As for the rest of these pics...my god, what horrible-ness~! Freaking awful ;__;

Shippuden just got ass raped. Seriously >__>


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Mar 4, 2008)

So mean to Naruto  



 Forehead girl, and PIG nose girl. 

You look really cool thar sakura 


Sakura sucks doesn't she?


----------



## hypnotize (Mar 4, 2008)

Ooooooh that looks awful


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Mar 4, 2008)

Man I love this thread


----------



## Jaxxdude (Mar 5, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Yesterday the folk in the NS was talking about this idea and I rolled with it.
> 
> Sakura's Shopping Spree



Naruto = Sakura's bitch


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 5, 2008)

Jaxxdude said:


> Naruto = Sakura's bitch



I`m sure he doesn`t have problem with it.

//HbS


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Mar 5, 2008)

My sig says otherwise 

Mess with Kyuubi Naruto and Sakura gets bitchslapped.


----------



## Jolly-chan (Mar 5, 2008)

What's up with her forehead protector? Isn't it slightly... off?


New game: Find the Sai!


----------



## Beelzejow (Mar 5, 2008)

Dilemma said:


> Good Naruto, you look kind of cool!
> 
> 
> ..Worst episode to date. I mean it.


_I beat you to that, btw._


----------



## Shodai (Mar 5, 2008)

This thread continually re-affirms my faith in my decision to stop watching the Naruto anime

Keep up the good work guys


----------



## geG (Mar 5, 2008)

Shodai said:


> This thread continually re-affirms my faith in my decision to stop watching the Naruto anime
> 
> Keep up the good work guys



It's just one episode. Sure, a terrible-looking one, but I don't think a single ep has gotten this much attention in here since... I dunno. Seriously, can anyone remember the last time there was like 5 pages here for a single ep?


----------



## Major (Mar 5, 2008)

I only started watching the EP's a couple of days ago (don't worry I fully caught up )

To say I was pissed would be an understatement - the animation was awful!!

Only in the Gaara arc did I start seeing some improvement.


----------



## Even (Mar 5, 2008)

Geg said:


> It's just one episode. Sure, a terrible-looking one, but I don't think a single ep has gotten this much attention in here since... I dunno. Seriously, can anyone remember the last time there was like 5 pages here for a single ep?



24 perhaps?? The infamous Gai vs. Gai episode....


----------



## Felix (Mar 5, 2008)

Shodai said:


> This thread continually re-affirms my faith in my decision to stop watching the Naruto anime
> 
> Keep up the good work guys



But Shodai, the anime has been quite good until this episode.


----------



## geG (Mar 5, 2008)

Even said:


> 24 perhaps?? The infamous Gai vs. Gai episode....



Probably 28 and 30 too. I think this is the only ep in this arc so far to get so much attention for crappy art, except for maybe 43.


----------



## neshru (Mar 5, 2008)

43 wan't even that bad, 48 is on a whole different level


----------



## Lock Ree (Mar 5, 2008)

This recent episode looks pretty bad, but it still doesn't compare to episode 28 of the original series. I won't complain about Shippuuden's animation until I see something THAT bad.


----------



## geG (Mar 5, 2008)

You mean 29? That was the one with the GOOD NARUTO YOU LOOK KIND OF COOL scene.


----------



## Moonraker_One (Mar 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Oh My God! It's the worst drawn scene ever!_ 



BZZT! YOU'VE FALLEN INTO MOONRAKER_ONE's TRAP!


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Mar 5, 2008)

Moonraker_One said:


> *Spoiler*: _Oh My God! It's the worst drawn scene ever!_
> 
> 
> 
> BZZT! YOU'VE FALLEN INTO MOONRAKER_ONE's TRAP!



oh...wow


----------



## Mel (Mar 5, 2008)

Moonraker_One said:


> *Spoiler*: _Oh My God! It's the worst drawn scene ever!_
> 
> 
> 
> BZZT! YOU'VE FALLEN INTO MOONRAKER_ONE's TRAP!



o.O
What a...


----------



## shadow__nin (Mar 5, 2008)

Moonraker_One said:


> *Spoiler*: _Oh My God! It's the worst drawn scene ever!_
> 
> 
> 
> BZZT! YOU'VE FALLEN INTO MOONRAKER_ONE's TRAP!



Man I must of missed that part of the opening. lol.


----------



## ninjaneko (Mar 5, 2008)

Moonraker_One said:


> *Spoiler*: _Oh My God! It's the worst drawn scene ever!_
> 
> 
> 
> BZZT! YOU'VE FALLEN INTO MOONRAKER_ONE's TRAP!



I...don't know what to say...


----------



## shadow__nin (Mar 5, 2008)

He looks stoned lol


----------



## Divinity- (Mar 5, 2008)

Moonraker_One said:


> *Spoiler*: _Oh My God! It's the worst drawn scene ever!_
> 
> 
> 
> BZZT! YOU'VE FALLEN INTO MOONRAKER_ONE's TRAP!



wow.. Is that real or photoshopped? Sakura with male body.. and Naruto with a snake one?!


----------



## Moonraker_One (Mar 5, 2008)

Divinity- said:


> wow.. Is that real or photoshopped? Sakura with male body.. and Naruto with a snake one?!



It's legit. 

but only in Kishimoto's nightmares.


----------



## DirkXXVI (Mar 5, 2008)

Heres a more reasonable sized version of Kabuto at 15:11.  The worse drawn scene I've seen.


----------



## Zenou (Mar 6, 2008)

Geg said:


> You mean 29? That was the one with the GOOD NARUTO YOU LOOK KIND OF COOL scene.



Oh that was an epic moment:


----------



## Louchan (Mar 6, 2008)

Moonraker_One said:


> *Spoiler*: _Oh My God! It's the worst drawn scene ever!_
> 
> 
> 
> BZZT! YOU'VE FALLEN INTO MOONRAKER_ONE's TRAP!



Oh my god. XD
_*Reps*_


----------



## ._. (Mar 6, 2008)

so much for sneaking behind the walls, Yamato and Sai just run into the open corridor. XD


----------



## Catterix (Mar 6, 2008)

Not quite sure but this just tickled me.
*
Dance, Kabuto! Dance!!
*
Oh, he's so manly...


----------



## Chayanne (Mar 6, 2008)

._. said:


>



Mm... More Sai x Kabuto action. 




._. said:


> so much for sneaking behind the walls, Yamato and Sai just run into the open corridor. XD



_You can't see me, I'm invisible! _
If anyone knows what that line is from... <3 lol

  post #99​


----------



## Even (Mar 6, 2008)

bees, Kabuto's one weakness


----------



## natwel (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't know, the artwork in the _whole_ of episode 48 just made me laugh, did you notice that the bed wasn't in perspective with the brown envelope lying on top of it?

Yamato, Kabuto, Naruto, Sakura, Sai all looked dead funny, and 'different' from usual episodes, some of this goes for 47 too when I say Sasuke was the only one drawn well.

Maybe everybody just wants to draw him.

More Sasuke fantarism for ya


----------



## BullMoose (Mar 6, 2008)

^^^ They messed up Sasuke too. They drew a tomoe on his sharingan backwards.
Not even Sasuke is immune to bad artists.


----------



## MasterChick (Mar 6, 2008)

Moonraker_One said:


> *Spoiler*: _Oh My God! It's the worst drawn scene ever!_
> 
> 
> 
> BZZT! YOU'VE FALLEN INTO MOONRAKER_ONE's TRAP!





Oh My!!!!


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 6, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Not quite sure but this just tickled me.
> *
> Dance, Kabuto! Dance!!
> *
> Oh, he's so manly...



LMAO, that made me laugh, thanks. xD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 6, 2008)

naruto looked weird in this 8S


----------



## Bree (Mar 6, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Not quite sure but this just tickled me.
> *
> Dance, Kabuto! Dance!!
> *
> Oh, he's so manly...



 The beeees! The bees are out to get him! *yamato's creepy face*

@DD
Yikes...that does look weird...


----------



## Verdugo (Mar 6, 2008)

Moonraker_One said:


> *Spoiler*: _Oh My God! It's the worst drawn scene ever!_
> 
> 
> 
> BZZT! YOU'VE FALLEN INTO MOONRAKER_ONE's TRAP!



Oh god. WTF?!  I don't know why I laughed at that. XDDD


----------



## Zenou (Mar 6, 2008)

Kabuto went a little too far attacking the bees. His arms flew off.


----------



## Sagge_AM (Mar 7, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> naruto looked weird in this 8S



Episode 49 had great animation actually


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 7, 2008)

Moonraker_One said:


> *Spoiler*: _Oh My God! It's the worst drawn scene ever!_
> 
> 
> 
> BZZT! YOU'VE FALLEN INTO MOONRAKER_ONE's TRAP!




OMFGLOZ!!!!!!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 7, 2008)

Sagge_AM said:


> Episode 49 had great animation actually



point being?


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 7, 2008)

Sagge_AM said:


> Episode 49 had great animation actually



So?

Naruto looks weird in that picture. Look at the image. 133 is the best animated epsiode ever and that has TONS of funny pics.


----------



## Moritaka (Mar 7, 2008)

OK, from episode 49:


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 7, 2008)

Those look gorgeous, try harder.


----------



## Moritaka (Mar 7, 2008)

.. 
That's just sad man, I tried hard..


----------



## DirkXXVI (Mar 7, 2008)

Artanis said:


> Those look gorgeous, try harder.



Yeah, I was about to say. I mean I know that I don't really have that good of an eye for good and bad animation, I mean I can pick out the Kabuto 15:11 scene from 48 and the weird arm scene from 49, and even Yamoto's weird faces in 48, but I didn't think that the ones showed by EvilPuppet were bad, in fact I thought they were pretty good.

I wonder if the better teams that draw for Naruto laugh at the crappy job done by the not-so-good teams.

Also Why does Yamato have to make his wood clone so short?  And why is his foot stuck in the ground?  Next week on Naruto Shippuuden.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 7, 2008)

DirkXXVI said:


> Also Why does Yamato have to make his wood clone so short?  And why is his foot stuck in the ground?  Next week on Naruto Shippuuden.


Clone is bending forward, also, it didn`t exit the ground completly.

//HbS


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 7, 2008)

lol actually the clones was drawn smaller than the real yamato.
its not cos he's bending over. compare his kunai puches or the red swhirl on their back. big difference.


----------



## neshru (Mar 7, 2008)

hmm


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 7, 2008)

^ lmao! ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## neshru (Mar 7, 2008)

maybe the only kind of poor shot of the episode


----------



## dr.lol (Mar 7, 2008)

Was Naruto's pants always that tight?


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Mar 7, 2008)

I...I'm allergic to bee stings.  They cause me to, uh, die.


----------



## fxu (Mar 7, 2008)

Sigh....

I feel like people just want to post images for the sake of it ... some of these are not funny/poorly drawn :\


----------



## Chayanne (Mar 7, 2008)

I found some really awesome images. I love the first one. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 7, 2008)

Those aren't poorly done,only funny.


----------



## Bree (Mar 8, 2008)

nice Chayanne! They really made me laugh!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 8, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol actually the clones was drawn smaller than the real yamato.
> its not cos he's bending over. compare his kunai puches or the red swhirl on their back. big difference.



That clone isn`t in the same distance from screen too, it`s a bit far... Real Yamato is closer. And it IS bending, just watch the episode and pay attention to the clone.

//HbS


----------



## yopakfu (Mar 8, 2008)

I totally lolled at this one :rofl


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 8, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> That clone isn`t in the same distance from screen too, it`s a bit far... Real Yamato is closer. And it IS bending, just watch the episode and pay attention to the clone.
> 
> //HbS


lol that part was shown twice in different angles actuall  and he is just next to the real one ...

he was not bending but rather ducking his head slightly


----------



## RaZzy (Mar 8, 2008)

hahahaha awesome, that animator sure had some fun drawing those frames


----------



## clemy (Mar 8, 2008)

i guess taken frame by frame this cool scene could end  up  funny


the sakura man body and naruto snake was my fav  thx for posting that


----------



## mamph (Mar 8, 2008)

Some of these recently posted ones aren't poor;y drawn or funny. I don't see anything remarkable about them othr than that they are much better than other episodes


----------



## Moonraker_One (Mar 8, 2008)

clemy said:


> the sakura man body and naruto snake was my fav  thx for posting that



Your welcome. If I get ideas I just load photoshop for teh lulz.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 8, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> naruto looked weird in this 8S



For some reason they gave Naruto cheekbones


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 8, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol that part was shown twice in different angles actuall  and he is just next to the real one ...
> 
> he was not bending but rather ducking his head slightly



bend bow bend bow bend bow bend bow 


And that`s just scary


//HbS


----------



## Maruta (Mar 9, 2008)

freaky even.

Sakura: Imma gonna OM NOM NOM


----------



## Dilemma (Mar 10, 2008)

This episode was incredibly chibi. Huge eyes and heads all over the place. o_O


----------



## Lasombra52 (Mar 10, 2008)

Just playing around


----------



## Maruta (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 10, 2008)

^ lol.


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 10, 2008)

Those Kabuto ones are great!


----------



## Maruta (Mar 10, 2008)

beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tempest (Mar 10, 2008)

Chayanne said:


> I found some really awesome images. I love the first one.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Lmao looks like the Jumpman Logo for Michael Jordan`s Jordan Brand.

Air Kabuto anyone?


----------



## shadow__nin (Mar 11, 2008)

^I know this was a funnily drawn shippuuden pic but  KyuubiSharingan had a point. lol


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 11, 2008)

^LMAO.   =P


----------



## Even (Mar 11, 2008)

I want those shoes


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 11, 2008)

shadow__nin said:


> ^I know this was a funnily drawn shippuuden pic but  KyuubiSharingan had a point. lol



That's flippin awesome. Well done dude.


----------



## Louchan (Mar 11, 2008)

Holy shit, most awesome shoes ever! XD


----------



## Mel (Mar 11, 2008)

shadow__nin said:


> ^I know this was a funnily drawn shippuuden pic but  KyuubiSharingan had a point. lol



OMG, I want one


----------



## lacey (Mar 11, 2008)

shadow__nin said:


> ^I know this was a funnily drawn shippuuden pic but  KyuubiSharingan had a point. lol



I'll admit, I _hate_ Kabuto. But I would totally buy those shoes xDDDDD


----------



## Bree (Mar 11, 2008)

Those shoes are awesome


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 11, 2008)

shadow__nin said:


> ^I know this was a funnily drawn shippuuden pic but  KyuubiSharingan had a point. lol


I`m soo going to get those

//HbS


----------



## LadyStyx (Mar 11, 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL XDDDDDDDDDDDD omg... Kabuto rox in all ways XDDDD


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 12, 2008)

Chayanne said:


> I found some really awesome images. I love the first one.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I laughed until I cried xD


----------



## Rivayir (Mar 12, 2008)

I nominate this as the poorly/funnily drawn pic of the month.


----------



## Even (Mar 12, 2008)

I second Lastier. That pic is so damn funny


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2008)

shadow__nin said:


> ^I know this was a funnily drawn shippuuden pic but  KyuubiSharingan had a point. lol



AIR Kabutos, I never leave home without them,


----------



## earl_xian (Mar 12, 2008)

lol at ^

but man i just wish that the animation of shippudden would be back like part 1's animation.

i was so  hyped up when everyone was posting how great the animation of last episode was. but when i saw it...it still doesn't compare to the great animation parts of part 1...


----------



## clemy (Mar 12, 2008)

omg the shoes  
if they help me get rid off the bees in kabuto's style i'm totally getting them  lol


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 12, 2008)

shadow__nin said:


> ^I know this was a funnily drawn shippuuden pic but  KyuubiSharingan had a point. lol



I want those shoes


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 12, 2008)

Look at right side of the pic, is that wood emerging from.... air? o_o and there are rocks, like it emerged from ground... but it`s in the air O_O

//HbS


----------



## clemy (Mar 12, 2008)

lol HbS u're right that DOES look suspicious


----------



## Felt (Mar 12, 2008)

Chayanne said:


> I found some really awesome images. I love the first one.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Oh god


----------



## Shodai (Mar 12, 2008)

NARUTO SURE IS QUALITY NOWADAYS


----------



## MaPHacK (Mar 12, 2008)

The images are supposed to look stretched out like that because they are moving at rapid speeds.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 12, 2008)

^ no shit sherlock, god. u post pointless replies like natwel.


----------



## Table (Mar 12, 2008)

....Well, I'm amused.  And wondering how they continue to get away with this...


----------



## RaZzy (Mar 12, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ^ no shit sherlock, god. u post pointless replies like natwel.



Sure it sounds stupid, but if you read some posts (like the one above me), some people really don't get that.


----------



## Aishiteru (Mar 12, 2008)

shadow__nin said:


> ^I know this was a funnily drawn shippuuden pic but  KyuubiSharingan had a point. lol



HAHAHAHAA.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Mar 13, 2008)

Chayanne said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Kabuto: "Ssssssssmoking!"


----------



## Even (Mar 13, 2008)

grenadeglovegirl said:


> ....Well, I'm amused.  And wondering how they continue to get away with this...


----------



## Shodai (Mar 13, 2008)

Lol, I know they're in animation shots, doesn't stop me laughing or calling it QUALITY


----------



## Moonraker_One (Mar 13, 2008)

if you don't get it: Lost Boys 2


----------



## geG (Mar 13, 2008)

Shodai said:


> Lol, I know they're in animation shots, doesn't stop me laughing or calling it QUALITY



When you have to pause and go frame by frame to find weird-looking shots, it isn't QUALITY.


----------



## natwel (Mar 13, 2008)

Delta Shell said:


> So?
> 
> Naruto looks weird in that picture. Look at the image. 133 is the best animated epsiode ever and that has TONS of funny pics.


So?

How is animation done?
TONS of pics one after the other?



DirkXXVI said:


> Yeah, I was about to say. I mean I know that I don't really have that good of an eye for good and bad animation, I mean I can pick out the Kabuto 15:11 scene from 48 and the weird arm scene from 49, and even Yamoto's weird faces in 48, but I didn't think that the ones showed by EvilPuppet were bad, in fact I thought they were pretty good.
> 
> I wonder if the better teams that draw for Naruto laugh at the crappy job done by the not-so-good teams.
> 
> Also Why does Yamato have to make his wood clone so short?  And why is his foot stuck in the ground?  Next week on Naruto Shippuuden.



I don't know, from what I saw despite attempting to use perspective not only does one Yamato looks shorter than the other but the smaller on is the same height as Sai even though they are the same distance from the camera, and when Kabuto was sitting down his legs were too short, judging from here Kabuto is about 4 1/2 heads tall, legs too short is an easier mistake to make when you drew someone sitting down.


----------



## shadow__nin (Mar 13, 2008)

Moonraker_One said:


> if you don't get it: here



It's got Electrolytes


----------



## DirkXXVI (Mar 14, 2008)

Sakura remains ackwardly unanimated for 9 seconds.


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 14, 2008)

^Lmao.


----------



## Felix (Mar 14, 2008)

Jesus christ, those ZOMG subs are bad


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




**




*uchiha reference o_o

//HbS


----------



## Oni (Mar 14, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



It's also surprising how the size of the corridors seems to keep changing. First it's only 3 meters and now it seems to be about what, 10 meters?


----------



## Akatsuki no Sasori (Mar 15, 2008)

lol....so many priceless screens......


----------



## DirkXXVI (Mar 15, 2008)

Felix said:


> Jesus christ, those ZOMG subs are bad



Actually the ZOMG sub's were pretty good this week.  The best part was they released their version around 5:00 pm on Thursday and still had quality subs.  Of course they forgot to sub the preview for next weeks episode but I don't really thinK I need subs to understand "Naruto Shippuuden Special."


----------



## clemy (Mar 15, 2008)

hmmm no pics on ep 50???


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 15, 2008)

clemy said:


> hmmm no pics on ep 50???



Most of them were lazy eyes, maybe people got bored of those.
There were 4 pics from ep. 50... That`s close to "least pics ever" episode.

//HbS


----------



## Maruta (Mar 15, 2008)

a record, eh?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 15, 2008)

Maruta said:


> a record, eh?


Record was 1 pic for entire episode, i forgot which one, though... and i don`t feel like going through 205 pages to check which one.

//HbS


----------



## clemy (Mar 15, 2008)

lol it's just that i find it  strange since they were a lot of  pics about ep 49 wich i personally found great...


----------



## DirkXXVI (Mar 15, 2008)

DirkXXVI said:


> Sakura remains ackwardly unanimated for 9 seconds.



This was the only thing I could find in Episode 50 that really bothered me


----------



## Maruta (Mar 15, 2008)

It was a relatively ok episode. I just hope we DON'T get shots from next week's special


----------



## chrisp (Mar 15, 2008)

Don't worry. Next week is Sasuke's week. They won't fuck up Sasuke. 

Team 7 forever.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 16, 2008)

I just can`t wait till i see fucked up Sasuke  with *THOSE EYES*
buahahahahaha... haha.. khem khem

//HbS


----------



## Maruta (Mar 16, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> Don't worry. Next week is Sasuke's week. They won't fuck up Sasuke.
> 
> Team 7 forever.



 that's what I'm hoping.

But I bet the second part will have something. The specials always have at least ONE fucked up part.


----------



## gaara454545 (Mar 16, 2008)

You mean one fuck up episode not part...


----------



## Maruta (Mar 16, 2008)

^ bah. Since they're put together, it's essentially the same thing


----------



## Catterix (Mar 16, 2008)

Not really... They're just 2, independently made, episodes. They're not actually "specials" of any kind.

So what you mean, actually, is that (coincidently) every special so far has at least had 1 episode with a fucked up scene.


----------



## Mel (Mar 16, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> Don't worry. Next week is Sasuke's week. They won't fuck up Sasuke.
> 
> Team 7 forever.



Hehe This is what U think o.O


----------



## neshru (Mar 16, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> Don't worry. Next week is Sasuke's week. They won't fuck up Sasuke.


Yes, episode 52 is gonna be alright. 53 on the other hand is bound to be bad, since we know who's animating it.


----------



## Catterix (Mar 16, 2008)

neshru said:


> Yes, episode 52 is gonna be alright. 53 on the other hand is bound to be bad, since we know who's animating it.



We do?  

We haven't got any info on who's animating it, only the animation director. There is still a slight possibility that there'll be a 26 scenario here, with an artistic director getting a new animation team for 1 episode.

It wouldn't surprise me. The bit with the Kyuubi from episode 1 has Team 4's art style (Which is actually very similar to Team 11 in some respects) but was animated really well and also had Eum Ik-Hyun's jerky animation style... but done well!

It's possible.

Anyway... yea.... bad naruto pics funny


----------



## Petzie (Mar 17, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> Don't worry. Next week is Sasuke's week. They won't fuck up Sasuke.
> 
> Team 7 forever.



They went all-out on the part with Sasuke in Episode 1, I think it was the same artist from the Uchiha flashback stuff around Ep 12x-13x.

So either the next episode is going to have that nice art quality again that we've seen before, or just the intro will be nice and then it'll go downhill. D:


----------



## gaara454545 (Mar 17, 2008)

neshru said:


> Yes, episode 52 is gonna be alright. 53 on the other hand is bound to be bad, since we know who's animating it.



Dont talks like that near Catterix, about episode 53 animetors, because he always saying this team had jerky animations, but he likes it, sometimes.

For me I dont like there jerky animations, but there arts are good for me, i like there arts.


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 17, 2008)

DirkXXVI said:


> This was the only thing I could find in Episode 50 that really bothered me



hah. sakuras googly eyes?


----------



## neshru (Mar 17, 2008)

Catterix said:


> There is still a slight possibility that there'll be a 26 scenario here, with an artistic director getting a new animation team for 1 episode.


believe it!


----------



## nendo-chan (Mar 17, 2008)

The episode when Gaara got revived, there were a lot of creepy pictures (especially Kankurou)
~nendo
But yeah, lazy anime art scares me.  If anyone has the English Dub Anime Profiles 1, just look through that.  The worst pics from episodes 1-37 are there.  Some of them are just... wrong.


----------



## natwel (Mar 17, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ^ no shit sherlock, god. u post pointless replies like natwel.



eh! What have I ever done to you DD? It's not my fault episdoe 49 or 50 have few or no major errors .


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 17, 2008)

natwel said:


> eh! What have I ever done to you DD? It's not my fault episdoe 49 or 50 have few or no major errors .



DD can't stand kids who think they know what they're talking about, while they don't. No hard feelings


----------



## Bree (Mar 17, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ^ no shit sherlock, god. u post pointless replies like natwel.



Jeez, DD, you were a little too nice there /sarcasm 



Danny Lilithborne said:


> Chayanne said:
> 
> 
> > *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This post made me lol


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 17, 2008)

natwel said:


> eh! What have I ever done to you DD? It's not my fault episdoe 49 or 50 have few or no major errors .



lol its stating the obvious, which makes you look extremely stupid. specially if its done in this thread.


----------



## natwel (Mar 19, 2008)

Why do you have to flame me, I only asked DD I didn't ask for anyone else's opinion, in fact i'm not sorry because you're all insulting me and calling me stupid. and see you're calling me a bitch, why shouldn't I neg you?

I only figured out later that I was pointing the obvious but nobody said to me straight until DD's post just then. God did you really have to call me horroble names like pointless and stupid, I only wanted to give my opinion and join in the converstation that's what forums are for right. 

And* NO*, I *don't* think i'm a veteran, but everybody else on here is like that dishing dirt on the animators and calling them crap as if they could do the job better, sure DD can draw but he's never actually worked as a commercial animator at a proffesional animation company, does he even know how hard it is, you all think traditional animation it's as easy as 1,2,3? Ok if you think I was pointing the obvious then the posters on here imply that animation is a fuckin easy job and it's shameless to make mistakes in drawing. That's just as arrogant as somebody "Who thinks they know what they're talking about"


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 19, 2008)

tl;dr

Take your shit outside of my thread, DD you too, I don't want this to get closed. Thanks.

Oh and thanks for the neg, I lol'd


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Mar 19, 2008)

Chayanne said:


> I found some really awesome images. I love the first one.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




BEST PICS EVER. I laughed till I couldn't breathe. D:


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 19, 2008)

eh? is that to me natwel? or to Artanis?

remember, i never post images that have been paused frame by frame, i post blatantly bad images. as i have said before, you dont have to be a genius/artist/nor animator to find something bad as _bad_.

truth be told. the animators who i posted here are with out a doubt shit. because before moving to animation you have to be good in art, that unless your doing 3D animation. But even 3D animation needs art directors who designs what the character looks like and art directors are THE ONES WHO CAN DRAW. 

and excuse me but i definitely _know_ how stressful it is to do 2D animation. but If you have dexterity, it will definitely not show on your work, even if you think it's 'shit'. But yeah, I do not post images of frame by frame mistakes, i post ones that are still and really off model which sits in the camera for like 10 seconds.


----------



## Shodai (Mar 19, 2008)

I love how whenever i come to this thread it's people flaming each other

Naruto Shippuden art and animation is shit, get over it and laugh at it like the rest of the anime community do


----------



## Moonraker_One (Mar 19, 2008)

*walks in*

*sees flamewar in a thread meant for teh lulz*


----------



## DirkXXVI (Mar 20, 2008)

You know what the funny think is that most marketers lurk around newsgroups, especially one as big as this, to get feedback on their product.  With that said, you'd think someone would have mentioned that the main Naruto forum in America/UK has a 207 page thread dedicated to bad animation.


----------



## Yashamaru (Mar 20, 2008)

Shodai said:


> I love how whenever i come to this thread it's people flaming each other



That's what makes all the interest of this thread, indeed!


----------



## Maruta (Mar 20, 2008)

As long as they don't get a bigger budget, the general animation quality won't improve. The sad thing is, that they're stuck in an endless circle which MIGHT change today, since the reunion episode will air.
Because of the fillers their budget was cut-> animation quality worsens-> low ratings/not many watch-> they don't get more money...

orz why am I restating this


----------



## Oni (Mar 20, 2008)

Maruta said:


> As long as they don't get a bigger budget, the general animation quality won't improve. The sad thing is, that they're stuck in an endless circle which MIGHT change today, since the reunion episode will air.
> Because of the fillers their budget was cut-> animation quality worsens-> low ratings/not many watch-> they don't get more money...
> 
> orz why am I restating this



Nope, you have one flaw in your theory. The ratings didn't plummet at all during the fillers, so they don't see why they should give a bigger budget to a product that gets huge ratings at lower quality.

It's like with the pokemon craze, everyone watched the anime, which sucked ass, and hence didn't need better quality.


----------



## Maruta (Mar 20, 2008)

^ guess so.

But actually, I thought that the fillers looked better than Shippuden anyway :agh


----------



## Even (Mar 20, 2008)

I came here to see funny pictures.... Must've taken a wrong turn somewhere.....


*Now where is that funny pictures thread.... I could SWEAR it was around here SOMEWHERE!!*


----------



## Tehmk (Mar 20, 2008)

..................................


----------



## ADA 2 (Mar 20, 2008)

aww another batch of great pictures man those made me laugh out loud


----------



## neshru (Mar 20, 2008)

Oni said:


> Nope, you have one flaw in your theory. The ratings didn't plummet at all during the fillers


Yes, the did. The average late filler episode had half the rating of a canon part1 episode.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _LOL ASS_ 








*Spoiler*: _They didn`t fix it yet...._ 














//HbS


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 20, 2008)

^Lmao, he looks cute on the 'creepy' pic.


----------



## Maruta (Mar 20, 2008)

there were many scenes where Sasuke looked too macho


----------



## Chayanne (Mar 20, 2008)

Cute! It's creepy but super cute.

That's actually a really cool screen shot.


Lol that reminds me of jay and silent bob strikes back for some reason.


----------



## natwel (Mar 20, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> eh? is that to me natwel? or to Artanis?
> 
> remember, i never post images that have been paused frame by frame, i post blatantly bad images. as i have said before, you dont have to be a genius/artist/nor animator to find something bad as _bad_.
> 
> ...




Ok thatnk you for clearing that up and gving a reply that doesn't flame me, 
that guy who points pointless repies like me who commented on those Kabuto screen shots, 
he said those drawings were made to illustrate fast motion because he assumed that somebody posted it because they thought the drawing is crap, even if you know that it was to illustrate fast motion, he thinks the person who posted it probably didn't, it wasn't you who posted that one I excuse you for that. Sometimes the unspoken truth and what you know is not always considered 'the obvious'. 

Ok, you do know what it's like, maybe your screen shots are justified but what I was saying applied to a large number of posters, even dating back to the old Naruto poorly drawn threads. The pictures are funny but calling the artists crap when they probably work 12 hour days is going too far, i'm talking about people who can't draw as well as you, loads of them.


----------



## yopakfu (Mar 20, 2008)

Who is this guy? Where is Sasuke?


----------



## Maruta (Mar 20, 2008)

looks like a girl to me


----------



## clemy (Mar 20, 2008)

lol i find the creepy pic cute too
 the one with sakura yamato sasuke looks wrong maybe too motionless?


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 20, 2008)

It's not really the animation. It's the art that royaly sucks. >___>


----------



## Seany (Mar 20, 2008)

He has sharingan in both eyes.


----------



## SamRH (Mar 20, 2008)

@ Sasuke.


----------



## Mel (Mar 20, 2008)

Sasuke looks like a child in some of those screencaps o.O
Doesn't really look like a 16 year old boy =P


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 20, 2008)

clemy said:


> the one with sakura yamato sasuke looks wrong maybe too motionless?


Sakura: Yawn... Hey, look, a camera!
Sasuke:Yeah i see...
Yamato: ZzzzZzzzZzzzZ


Cartoon said:


> He has sharingan in both eyes.


Yeah, i know, but it LOOKS like he had only one 

//HbS


----------



## T4R0K (Mar 20, 2008)

yopakfu said:


> Who is this guy? Where is Sasuke?



Well, the real Sasuke pulled out a drama-queen again and refused to film because of something about "brushing" or stuff and the staff had to hire a look-a-like...


----------



## Moonraker_One (Mar 20, 2008)

yopakfu said:


> Who is this guy? Where is Sasuke?


----------



## Soulme (Mar 21, 2008)

compared with the scenes from the first episode...this really sucked


----------



## Mel (Mar 21, 2008)

LOL =D
He needed a stunt guy o.O


----------



## insane111 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm not going to bother posting screenshots, but go to the part where Sakura runs out and grabs sai in 51-52 and just keep freezing and playing it.. so stupid looking LOL


----------



## iFlew (Mar 21, 2008)

You think you saw it all? 



Just ... rofl...


----------



## xlplath (Mar 21, 2008)

iFlew said:


> You think you saw it all?
> 
> 
> 
> Just ... rofl...




lol

That chin ... Sasuke is the Wicked Witch of the West!


----------



## Maruta (Mar 21, 2008)

these are going right into my macros folder lmao


----------



## clemy (Mar 21, 2008)

insane111 said:


> I'm not going to bother posting screenshots, but go to the part where Sakura runs out and grabs sai in 51-52 and just keep freezing and playing it.. so stupid looking LOL



i know in that old reunion preview that scene looked so much more better, but what got me really disappointed was the scene with sai rescuing naruto - sasuke attacking naruto ans sai gotting in the way was so cool in the manga


lol at the title of the first pic posted by Moonraker_One


----------



## Bree (Mar 21, 2008)

lol @ the latest (Sasuke) pictures


----------



## DirkXXVI (Mar 21, 2008)

This is part of my problem with Shippuuden though I'm not sure how many people will be able to see it the same way as me.  In the latest episode it looks like the artist used the driest, darkest shade, of light blue they could find.  Where as in Part 1 the emphasis was on more vibrant colors. If you notice, the sky is a lot brighter in part 1, and in turn more believeable.





However this picture takes the cake, I have never seen dark colors like that on a clear day.


This is how the sky (and Sauske) are suppose to look:


Ja! How can Yamato stop Sauske Power with those puny arms and legs?  Time to go to the Ninja gym Captin Yamoto.  Also looks like Sakura is using a painted army man toy as a stand in.


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 21, 2008)

Lol at the latest Sasuke pics. xD


----------



## DirkXXVI (Mar 21, 2008)

insane111 said:


> I'm not going to bother posting screenshots, but go to the part where Sakura runs out and grabs sai in 51-52 and just keep freezing and playing it.. so stupid looking LOL



Damn Women Part 1:


Damn Women Part 2: 


"U r my fRend"


----------



## call to arms (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Verdugo (Mar 21, 2008)

^ XDDDDDDDD Oh God. That's hilarious!

They look way too calm there. XD You'd think they stopped the drama to pose for a picture.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 21, 2008)

call to arms said:


>



Haha LoL! :rofl :rofl


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 21, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> Don't worry. Next week is Sasuke's week. They won't fuck up Sasuke.


WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?

thanks, iFlew

Btw, wtf, is there a storm night coming on the right?!

//HbS


----------



## Verdugo (Mar 21, 2008)

Lol. Year of the Uchiha my ass. It all eventually fell to shit. Now to see how the movie turns out.


----------



## Maruta (Mar 21, 2008)

Chuck Norris > sasuke's chin


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Mar 21, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?
> 
> thanks, iFlew
> 
> //HbS



Yes! finally! Feel the wrath of bad drawing, Sasuke! I've waited too long for this


----------



## Koneko-chan (Mar 21, 2008)

call to arms said:


>



 
hahaha!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 21, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> It's not really the animation. It's the art that royaly sucks. >___>



It's both.

The art is bad...

But the animation has no dynamism too it. There's no real feeling of movement or energy.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 21, 2008)

call to arms said:


>



 That was priceless.


----------



## clemy (Mar 21, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> Btw, wtf, is there a storm night coming on the right?!
> 
> //HbS



must be a total eclipse of the sun lol


----------



## Chayanne (Mar 21, 2008)

DirkXXVI said:


> Damn Women Part 1:



Wow she decapitated him in that shot.



call to arms said:


>



Hehe 



Hunted by sister said:


> WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?Btw, wtf, is there a storm night coming on the right?!



Seriously. What the hell, why is there a solar eclipse?


----------



## Sacres (Mar 21, 2008)

Haha, that was brilliant call to arms.  I remember thinking how ridiculous Sakura looked just standing there drooling for half of the encounter.


----------



## clemy (Mar 21, 2008)

Sacres said:


> Haha, that was brilliant call to arms.  I remember thinking how ridiculous Sakura looked just standing there* drooling *for half of the encounter.



lol same here but what was yamato's excuse? naruto was lucky sai wasn't spacing out too


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 21, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Yes! finally! Feel the wrath of bad drawing, Sasuke! I've waited too long for this


THAT WAS SASUKE!?

I though that was shizune.

As for the solar eclipse blame chin-suke thar.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 21, 2008)

Lets give our hooray for solar eclipse and weird chin Sasuke!
HOORAY! TAKE THAT SASUTARDS! YOUR HOPES WERE WRONG!

//HbS


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Mar 21, 2008)

LOL after ooking through all those pics, I don't feel like watching this episode anymore...


----------



## clemy (Mar 21, 2008)

someone should post that pic of sakura caught eating - at least that was funny


----------



## DirkXXVI (Mar 21, 2008)

Juanita Tequila said:


> LOL after ooking through all those pics, I don't feel like watching this episode anymore...



But wait!  Thers more.  

"5 Year Old Sauske is watching you" FC


----------



## natwel (Mar 21, 2008)

You guys are such extremists, people flame for causing an argument, so I calm down my ways I try to be nice then you say i'm sucking up to him! WTF!? I wasn't even arguing about the art I was arguing about him saying my posts are pointless. What is it with you? I don't see how sucking up deserves a neg rep anyway, which I wasn't. 

For anyone that thinks, why would I wanna suck up to him, just why? He's not my boss at work. I say what I think and i'm sorry if it looks that way from where you are.

The only good things I say about him is how I like his art. Ah, but you don't like that either because that's pointing the obvious! Like all talented people hate being complemented about how good they are at what they do because it's so bloody obvious.
Alright then i'll lie and say it's crap so people won't neg rep me. No that's won't work either because i've been banned for leaving  a comment saying that I didn't like someone's art. 
Are you saying that if I said the cistine chapel was an excellent work of art i'd be sucking up to Michaelangelo? What if he was alive today and on this forum insulting the animators, I bet you would. 
You'll be be thinking "Yes you are, as you're using Michaelangelo as an example, how dare you suck up to him by comparing him to a great historical artist like that"
OK then delete michaelangelo and replace it with an artist you like the work on and cistine chapel with a piece of art that they did.


You're probably wondering now, who's "him"? I won't say as it's pointing out the obvious.

Thank you for listening.


----------



## Shodai (Mar 21, 2008)

I AM SO GLAD THE ANIME TEAM FINALLY MESSED UP WHAT I WANTED THEM TO MESS UP

EAT THAT SASUKE COCK SUCKERS


----------



## Moonraker_One (Mar 22, 2008)

Shodai said:


> EAT THAT SASUKE COCK SUCKERS



Depending on where you put the comma in that sentence, it either makes me shout in joy or throw up.


----------



## Maruta (Mar 22, 2008)

clemy said:


> someone should post that pic of sakura caught eating - at least that was funny






loved that scene


----------



## neshru (Mar 22, 2008)

Am I the only thinking this is actually very well drawn?
I love his expression in this screenshot.


----------



## Deamiel (Mar 22, 2008)

neshru said:


> Am I the only thinking this is actually very well drawn?
> I love his expression in this screenshot.



You didn't notice the overly large chin?  I seriously doubt that's a perspective issue, my friend.


----------



## BullMoose (Mar 22, 2008)

Not even Sasuke is immune to the animator's shitty-drawing-no-jutsu!


----------



## Jaxxdude (Mar 22, 2008)

Maruta said:


> loved that scene



Nooooo, you beat me to it. Lol, funny Sakura pics btw. Now if only someone can do a "IMMA CHARGIN MAH LAZER" reference on one of these pics...


----------



## Even (Mar 22, 2008)

neshru said:


> Am I the only thinking this is actually very well drawn?
> I love his expression in this screenshot.



I feel the same...


----------



## RaZzy (Mar 22, 2008)

Even said:


> I feel the same...



Yeah, it actually is pretty well drawn, but they're right about the chin.

If you look at the shot from far away (or just make the picture smaller), you can see it:


But it's also the camera shot itself, his chin isn't entirely on frame and his hair is infront of some of it. So that makes it look longer aswell.


----------



## neshru (Mar 22, 2008)

I didn't notice the chin, yeah. I still find it an awesome shot


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 22, 2008)

I`ll laugh next episode if they don`t fix that solar eclipse XD
PS: i know they won`t

//HbS


----------



## Maruta (Mar 22, 2008)

I thought this shot was weird too...


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 22, 2008)

^LMAO oh my god.


----------



## Louchan (Mar 22, 2008)

Is it wrong that deliciously plump faced Sakura turns me on greatly?


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 22, 2008)

^No. 

@ Kyuubi Whisker; Lmao.


----------



## Bree (Mar 22, 2008)

Maruta said:


> I thought this shot was weird too...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



OMG!!  that is creepy!!


Nice


----------



## Gary (Mar 22, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?
> 
> thanks, iFlew
> 
> ...


lmfao lol olol


----------



## Maruta (Mar 22, 2008)

Louchan said:


> Is it wrong that deliciously plump faced Sakura turns me on greatly?



me too                                          .


----------



## ADA 2 (Mar 22, 2008)

hahaha my ghosh those pics where so damn funny hehe


----------



## Dyhazard (Mar 22, 2008)

I think I should try and ask for a job in one of the teams that draw naruto shippuden... See, not all my drawings lack proportional measures concerning body parts and I can really copy very much well Kishimoto's style XD
...
j/k

I won't watch shippuden anymore *urgh*


----------



## hassrules (Mar 22, 2008)

The sakura one is funny !


----------



## sumany (Mar 22, 2008)

Sakura looked like an ugly old hag when she looked upon Sasuke (after the "Sakura huh"). She really looked weird and ugly there LOL.
Has anyone posted screenshots of that scene?


----------



## Up against the wall (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm sorry if this one has been posted, but:
Damn, she looks so old


----------



## sumany (Mar 22, 2008)

Up against the wall said:


> I'm sorry if this one has been posted, but:
> Damn, she looks so old



Oh thanks for posting that one. :rofl
She really looks old, ugly and creepy LOL.


----------



## Aeld (Mar 22, 2008)

what...the...FUCK!?!?!?1


----------



## T4R0K (Mar 22, 2008)

@Up against the wall : She looks on crack... And I can tell it's a bad trip she's having.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Mar 22, 2008)

poor, poor sakura


----------



## Jaxxdude (Mar 22, 2008)

From episodes 49 - 50:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Someone mentioned this in an earlier post, but pay attention to Sakura's hand


Sai's face


His pants are too low... ahhh!




From episodes 51 - 52:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Same as Maruta's pics but with Sakura's eyes closed


Sakura scares me sometimes


Yeaaaaaaah Yamato!


Sasuke is a puppy killer


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 22, 2008)

Jaxxdude did it again.
And seriously, LOL at the "Sakura on crack" picture. I remember i saw it, silly me for not posting it in first post 

//HbS


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 22, 2008)

Poor sakura, look what they made you to! 

But awsome funny!


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 22, 2008)

Lol @ Sakura.


----------



## lodmad (Mar 22, 2008)

Up against the wall said:


> I'm sorry if this one has been posted, but:
> Damn, she looks so old


For me this was one of the highlights of the episode, by far. Her expression was so alive, I really liked this scene.

Even if I understand why you find it funny


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 22, 2008)

lodmad said:


> For me this was one of the highlights of the episode, by far. Her expression was so alive, I really liked this scene.
> 
> Even if I understand why you find it funny



Yea, that scene really was godly, no doubt.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 22, 2008)

Jaxxdude said:


> From episodes 49 - 50:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Lol, those are hilarious!


----------



## Moonraker_One (Mar 22, 2008)

Jaxxdude said:


> From episodes 49 - 50:
> 
> Sakura scares me sometimes



her expression reminds me of an fma character:


----------



## Sasori_sama (Mar 22, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?
> 
> thanks, iFlew
> 
> ...




_Jesus._  Is that a goiter?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 22, 2008)

I tried to edit Sasuke's chin in that scene to see if I could make it look more bearable.

Tell me your thoughts.

*BEFORE*


*AFTER*


----------



## Dyhazard (Mar 23, 2008)

Maybe:

v2 (fixed mouth):

Remember, I am not a pro


----------



## nick1689 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dyhazard said:


> Maybe:
> 
> v2 (fixed mouth):
> 
> Remember, I am not a pro



The mouth of the original is much better, but your chin is great!


----------



## T4R0K (Mar 23, 2008)

Moonraker_One said:


> her expression reminds me of an fma character:



I propose a "What did Skura really say" pic thread.

I had more in mind lines fromm Kill Bill


----------



## neshru (Mar 23, 2008)

how come no one posted this?



...poor sai


----------



## Waking.Dream (Mar 23, 2008)

It's not Sasuke's chin that is the main problem... it's the EYES  They're too small and creepy!


----------



## Shodai (Mar 23, 2008)

neshru said:


> how come no one posted this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...poor sai



GOOD SAI, YOU LOOK KIND OF COOL


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 23, 2008)

good one, neshru XD

//HbS


----------



## ADA 2 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> good one, neshru XD
> 
> //HbS



that was to funny my friend way way to funny


----------



## hassrules (Mar 23, 2008)

LOL at Sai's face in that one !!


----------



## Moonraker_One (Mar 23, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> I propose a "What did Skura really say" pic thread.
> 
> I had more in mind lines fromm Kill Bill



I propose an Envy as Sakura FC and claim ownership >


----------



## clemy (Mar 23, 2008)

Maruta said:


> ][/spoiler]



omg they really did this?!? wtf


----------



## natwel (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow is it really that hard to draw Sai? About your Sai sig clemy, i'm not quite sure if he's really 6ft tall and 240ilbs.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 23, 2008)

this is more like the fixed version:


such a classic style used in old animes



fixed vers


----------



## Mel (Mar 23, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> this is more like the fixed version:
> 
> 
> such a classic style used in old animes
> ...



Hehe Much better than the original one 
And u don't even get paid as they


----------



## Maruta (Mar 24, 2008)

clemy said:


> omg they really did this?!? wtf



no no it's a shop


----------



## natwel (Mar 24, 2008)

They should really stop hiring old style animators with 'experience' and recruit some younger ones who are willing to give it a hit, young ones are bound to make Sasuke look far younger.

I apologize for saying that people always find the art crap, it seems that on the latest episodes they are right. I mean Naruto just looks terrible and the rest of the art too compared to that preview in shippuden one, Kabuto looks well different to ever,


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Mar 30, 2008)

neshru said:


> how come no one posted this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...poor sai



LMFAO Nice find. 


SRSLY, HOW ON EARTH CAN THEY LET THIS SLIP OFF THEIR RADARS?!?!


----------



## Even (Mar 30, 2008)

That is an in-motion shot.... you don't notice it without pausing the episode


----------



## neshru (Mar 30, 2008)

Even said:


> That is an in-motion shot.... you don't notice it without pausing the episode


Wrong. It's on screen for 14 frames, and it's quite noticeable without pausing the episode.


----------



## Moonraker_One (Mar 31, 2008)

This thread is bumped.


----------



## chrisp (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Maycara (Apr 4, 2008)

Seems "someone" is taking the failure for getting Sasuke the wrong way 

Shame on you Naruto! Get a room!


----------



## Archah (Apr 4, 2008)

OMG, Naruto, where the fuck are your eyes?!


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Apr 4, 2008)

^ damn look at ino XD


----------



## DirkXXVI (Apr 4, 2008)

Steven Tyler?


Not really bad just thought they were kind of funny:

*Spoiler*: _option
_ 








Either way I thought that 53 was pretty good in terms of animation.


----------



## Asuma (Apr 4, 2008)

The omake was soooo bad this time. It was funny, but the animation was crap :|


----------



## neshru (Apr 4, 2008)

Archah said:


> OMG, Naruto, where the fuck are your eyes?!


lol.



Asuma said:


> The omake was soooo bad this time. It was funny, but the animation was crap :|


It's made by the team who's animating the episode after all.


----------



## geG (Apr 4, 2008)

54 as a whole was just ugly, yeah.


----------



## neshru (Apr 4, 2008)

There were some ugly shots, but I don't think it was that bad as a whole. I find team 10's art from their latest episodes better than team 4's and team 9's.


----------



## geG (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't see how Team 10 is ever better than 4. Sure Team 4 has weird animation but at least they don't have ugly misshapen faces. Except for episode 28.


----------



## neshru (Apr 4, 2008)

I just hate their style, they draw the eyes in a strange way that makes everyone look ugly.
Team 10 can draw very well when they don't screw up.


----------



## Felix (Apr 4, 2008)

I like Team 4 very much actually. They should have another Animation direction though


----------



## DirkXXVI (Apr 5, 2008)

Seriously?  Does anyone else think that Jiriya looks like Steven Tyler in this pic?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 5, 2008)

Geg said:


> 54 as a whole was just ugly, yeah.



True that Geg


----------



## R00t_Decision (Apr 5, 2008)

Where can I read about the animation teams that do Naruto. Is there a wiki that I can read up on ?

Episode 54 isn't that bad. This was a low intensity episode so it was probably given to a less experienced or cheaper crew to work on. Also many of the parts with missing faces and such, those are done on purpose. Insider gags and animation bits the artist feels like doing.

What saved this episode was the HD and humor.


----------



## Jaxxdude (Apr 5, 2008)

DirkXXVI said:


> Seriously?  Does anyone else think that Jiriya looks like Steven Tyler in this pic?





A little... yeah


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Apr 5, 2008)

xD


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 5, 2008)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> xD



Naruto: My peńor is thiiiiis big
Asuma: Is that so? :>
Kakashi: Ahhhh *dreams*

//HbS


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Apr 5, 2008)

another one with weird faces


----------



## Archah (Apr 5, 2008)

lol, Chouji looks like King Kong in that pic :S


----------



## Nagato-chi (Apr 5, 2008)

and Ino's definitely less hot.....
I mean c'mon a square body?...


----------



## Osmigos (Apr 5, 2008)

Every SS I've seen in this thread leaves me wondering what anyone could have seen wrong with it...


----------



## chrisp (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Up against the wall (Apr 5, 2008)

i loved jiraiya as steven tyler


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 5, 2008)

*Everyone, a contest! spot 2 differences!
11:10*

*11:11*


//HbS


----------



## Jolly-chan (Apr 5, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> *Everyone, a contest! spot 2 differences!
> 11:10*
> 
> *11:11*
> ...



I did notice the wall thing right away, he jumped a meter away from the wall in about a second without even moving. 
But I can't seem to find the second one - unless you mean his ears? I think that's because he looked up. Or not. He didn't really move for that either. ^^"
Dunno, I give up. Am I right? XD

But that's funny, I was about to post something similar with different screenshots! 
Notice the two continuity errors!


----------



## Naruto=kyuubi (Apr 5, 2008)

This is just wrong.

First he takes a good sniff... 

...and then he takes a bite. 


Nice Naruto action figure Sakura!


----------



## Continuity (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow... Sakura and Naruto...



The background is pretty nice to look at though...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 5, 2008)

Continuity said:


> Wow... Sakura and Naruto...
> 
> 
> 
> The background is pretty nice to look at though...



She reminds me of some weird superhero from some anime i don`t remember.
Spooky.




Jolly-chan said:


> But that's funny, I was about to post something similar with different screenshots!
> Notice the two continuity errors!


I got one 
1. On 1st pic, Asuma`s waistband with that sign is black, on next pic it`s white.
2. Shikamaru lacks his "ponytail" on 2nd pic.
3. On 1st pic, ceiling in corridor is green. On 2nd pic, it`s same as walls.
If it`s not that, i can`t find other one... but it`s 3am here, and i`m dead tired, goodnight! I`ll look for it tomorrow.

Oh, and it was about Naruto`s skin. Its color is different on 2 pics i posted. Maybe i`m overdoing this, but w/e 

//HbS


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Apr 5, 2008)

Top: Single Door
Bottom: Double Door


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Apr 5, 2008)

When did Sai get that beer gut?


----------



## DirkXXVI (Apr 6, 2008)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> another one with weird faces



Not to be racist, but I think thats first black person to ever appear in all of Naruto.

Also glad that I'm not the only one that noticed Jiriya Tyler.


----------



## Lithe-Fider (Apr 6, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> She reminds me of some weird superhero from some anime i don`t remember.
> Spooky.
> 
> 
> ...




All that, and a magical growing doorway!!


----------



## sakurakunoichi (Apr 6, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> This is just wrong.
> 
> First he takes a good sniff...
> 
> ...



the third one is just


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 6, 2008)

Aren't the weird faces with white eyes supposed to be for comical relief?


----------



## Even (Apr 6, 2008)

yes they are... some people just don't realize that....


----------



## Horrid Crow (Apr 6, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> *Everyone, a contest! spot 2 differences!
> 11:10*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Lol yeah, I wish DB would have done a fade out as the commercial kicked in.
Looks very stupid and awkward right now.


----------



## Tehmk (Apr 6, 2008)

Even said:


> yes they are... some people just don't realize that....


What I was thinking.......
I've seen it in loads of animes, nothing weird about it, its supposed to convey shock, or WTF kinda emotion.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Apr 6, 2008)

Even said:


> yes they are... some people just don't realize that....



You have to be pretty damn stupid to think otherwise. 
Ofcourse it's for comic relief, I always love when they do it.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 6, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> This is just wrong.
> 
> First he takes a good sniff...
> 
> ...


 I love all of these.


----------



## Even (Apr 6, 2008)

So do I, but when I see posts like this:


KyuubiKitsune said:


> another one with weird faces



I begin to wonder...


----------



## Jolly-chan (Apr 6, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> I got one
> 1. On 1st pic, Asuma`s waistband with that sign is black, on next pic it`s white.
> 2. Shikamaru lacks his "ponytail" on 2nd pic.
> 3. On 1st pic, ceiling in corridor is green. On 2nd pic, it`s same as walls.
> If it`s not that, i can`t find other one... but it`s 3am here, and i`m dead tired, goodnight! I`ll look for it tomorrow.





Kyuubi Whisker said:


> Top: Single Door
> Bottom: Double Door


Yeah, I meant the waistband and the growing doorway. HbS, I didn't even notice the ceiling. 
But I think the magically absent ponytail is just due to the horrid quality of my pictures. 



Hunted by sister said:


> Oh, and it was about Naruto`s skin. Its color is different on 2 pics i posted. Maybe i`m overdoing this, but w/e
> 
> //HbS


Hm, I didn't notice, but you ARE right... 
Why didn't they just use the same picture in both scenes?!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 6, 2008)

Tehmk said:


> Aren't the weird faces with white eyes supposed to be for comical relief?





Even said:


> yes they are... some people just don't realize that....



Yes they are comical relief.
And you know what? Please read thread title *again*. 
"*Funnily*/Poorly drawn... ". So comical relief scenes also make it inside this thread.



Jolly-chan said:


> But I think the magically absent ponytail is just due to the horrid quality of my pictures.


Yeah, but it`s still a difference, eh? 

//HbS


----------



## Even (Apr 6, 2008)

that I DO know, but some people post the pictures saying they are badly drawn, when it's intentional


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 6, 2008)

Even said:


> that I DO know, but some people post the pictures saying they are badly drawn, when it's intentional


Those people are idiots 

//HbS


----------



## Jolly-chan (Apr 6, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> Yeah, but it`s still a difference, eh?
> 
> //HbS




But while we're at it, some more things... 
1. Did Ino have a growth spurt between the two pictures? On the first, the top of her head (minus ponytail), doesn't even reach Asuma's shoulders, but on the second, it seems to reach his face.
2. I was under the impression that Shikamaru was the tallest of the InoShikaChou, but the other two look taller than him in the second pic...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 6, 2008)

Jolly-chan said:


> 1. Did Ino have a growth spurt between the two pictures? On the first, the top of her head (minus ponytail), doesn't even reach Asuma's shoulders, but on the second, it seems to reach his face.
> 2. I was under the impression that Shikamaru was the tallest of the InoShikaChou, but the other two look taller than him in the second pic...


1&2. It`s the distance from "camera", angle, and nothing more.

//HbS


----------



## Jolly-chan (Apr 6, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> 1&2. It`s the distance from "camera", angle, and nothing more.
> 
> //HbS



*shrug* Not gonna argue there, I suppose, I'm not an expert for camera angles. Just seemed weird to me.


----------



## clemy (Apr 6, 2008)

omg all the pics posted are damn too funny


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 6, 2008)

clemy said:


> omg all the pics posted are damn too funny


Your signature is really fucked up.

//HbS


----------



## Vanity (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh man some of those pics people have just posted are totally horrible. You tend to really notice it a lot when it's not moving through the scene fast. LOL. That's why screencaps are crazy.

Anyway, you know all the filler characters ALWAYS look horrible.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Apr 6, 2008)

HOW CAN ANYONE NOT NOTICE INO at 17:53 to 17:56 LOL serious perving out there.

Also a gif of Sakura bitch slapping Naruto at 17:40-41

This is in epi 54


----------



## lone wolf807 (Apr 6, 2008)

Even said:


> So do I, but when I see posts like this:
> 
> 
> I begin to wonder...





Hunted by sister said:


> Those people are idiots
> 
> //HbS


----------



## fr3dle (Apr 7, 2008)

*Tsunade with a gimp hand??!!*





this kinda creeped me out her hand kinda looks...well just wierd 

it reminded me of Scary Movie 2....you know that dude with the gimp hand........"child, take my strong hand!"


----------



## Toruji Ichutake (Apr 7, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> This is just wrong.
> 
> First he takes a good sniff...
> 
> ...


Haha, this is too rich!


----------



## DirkXXVI (Apr 7, 2008)

Toruji Ichutake said:


> Haha, this is too rich!



Sakura doesn't really look so good anymore with Ino all grown up now.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 7, 2008)

A lot of these are pretty dumb now. One of the 12 principles of animation is exaggeration, another is stretch and squash. What looks unnatural when the video is paused helps the whole scene look a lot more fluid in motion. Honestly, the animation hasn't been truly subpar since the last episode we saw kyubi naruto with black lips.


----------



## oliveij (Apr 8, 2008)

perhaps they just find the scene funny.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 8, 2008)

And when did Sakura ever look good...?


----------



## Even (Apr 8, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> A lot of these are pretty dumb now. One of the 12 principles of animation is exaggeration, another is stretch and squash. What looks unnatural when the video is paused helps the whole scene look a lot more fluid in motion. Honestly, the animation hasn't been truly subpar since the last episode we saw kyubi naruto with black lips.


hate to break it to ya, but Kyuubi Naruto is supposed to have black lips


----------



## Zenou (Apr 8, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> This is just wrong.



Chouji?! Or is that a wookie?


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Apr 8, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> This is just wrong.
> 
> First he takes a good sniff...
> 
> ...



Lmao!   Thanks
for these! xD


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 8, 2008)

Even said:


> hate to break it to ya, but Kyuubi Naruto is supposed to have black lips



There's like one frame in the entire manga that could be interpreted that way :\

Reguardless, the whole scene was poorly animated, it wasn't just Naruto's lips.


----------



## Sagge_AM (Apr 8, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> This is just wrong.



Damn that freaked  me out, Sakura look like Chucky from behind


----------



## Even (Apr 8, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> There's like one frame in the entire manga that could be interpreted that way :\
> 
> Reguardless, the whole scene was poorly animated, it wasn't just Naruto's lips.



actually, the lips have appeared later in the manga as well. It's to give Naruto more of a beastish look, and besides, all carnivores have those lips too. Check your dog if you have one 

But you're right about that scene being badly drawn


----------



## shadow__nin (Apr 8, 2008)

This thread always bring a smile to my face. GOLDEN.


----------



## clemy (Apr 18, 2008)

what no new pictures?


----------



## Horrid Crow (Apr 18, 2008)

Team 11 ruined this thread for the week.


----------



## Godot (Apr 18, 2008)

Not badly drawn, but still funny nonetheless


----------



## ADA 2 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hermit said:


> Not badly drawn, but still funny nonetheless



hahaha i cant belive that was actually shown that was well funny


----------



## Nekki (Apr 18, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> There's like one frame in the entire manga that could be interpreted that way :\
> 
> Reguardless, the whole scene was poorly animated, it wasn't just Naruto's lips.



lol i remember there was this huge debate back then when that episode aired and it was proved that he appeared with black lips in a lot of places, even in some double spread colored pages D: no need to discuss further! (obviously kishi decided to drop it later on though)


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Apr 18, 2008)

Nekki said:


> lol i remember there was this huge debate back then when that episode aired and it was proved that he appeared with black lips in a lot of places, even in some double spread colored pages D: no need to discuss further! (obviously kishi decided to drop it later on though)



I noticed in the manga, when naruto releases kyubi with two or three tails, he has black lips... One tail dont.

In episode 40-41, Naruto appears in front of Orochimaru with one tail, then he directly goes to three tails... So the only mistake was made by team12 (-_-) by giving Naruto black lips in one tail kyubi mode.

That's why in the manga, he has black lips against Deidara (two tails mode), no black lips in front of Orochimaru (one tail) then black lips (three tails).

I noticed that few month ago, so maybe i'm confusing but i know there is an explanation + error made by team 12 in ep40.


----------



## chrisp (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## Shinismex♥ (Apr 18, 2008)

^Oh my gosh.


----------



## chrisp (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 18, 2008)

naruto brock version^ lolz


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Apr 18, 2008)

lol, Brock!Naruto is the best thing ever.

DO A RASENGAN NARUTO!


----------



## Linkaro (Apr 18, 2008)

huh....I seen that before....huh.....



			
				Peppy said:
			
		

> Do a barrel roll!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 18, 2008)

That's the only one that really popped out at me.^


----------



## Naruto=kyuubi (Apr 18, 2008)

*ep.55 funny drawings*


I'm back again! Since people liked my last batch, I decided to look for some more funny pics. I didn't have much to work with in this episode.

Sakura has been hiding her extreme underbite for years, but her true face appeared as she dodged the laser.

 This one isn't that funny unless you find the frame it's in. Go to 5:36ish see if you can spot it. It's so irrelevant to the scene. If i had to give this pic a title it would be "Kakashi farted".

Are you okay Kakashi?
Just when you thought Kakashi can't get anymore awesome, he does raikiri while juggling 4 balls with his head.


----------



## Even (Apr 19, 2008)

Those are awesome!!!


----------



## Kage (Apr 19, 2008)

actually overall this weeks episode was nicely animated. too bad it can't look that nice all the time


----------



## clemy (Apr 19, 2008)

lol at naruto scratching his butt
and also the titles given by Naruto=kyuubi made me lmao


----------



## dora ♥ (Apr 20, 2008)

fredwin said:


> this kinda creeped me out her hand kinda looks...well just wierd
> 
> it reminded me of Scary Movie 2....you know that dude with the gimp hand........"child, take my strong hand!"



Lmao! xD



Hermit said:


> Not badly drawn, but still funny nonetheless



Yeah, I thought that was cute. 



Naruto=kyuubi said:


> I'm back again! Since people liked my last batch, I decided to look for some more funny pics. I didn't have much to work with in this episode.
> 
> Sakura has been hiding her extreme underbite for years, but her true face appeared as she dodged the laser.



Haha! Awesome. xD


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 20, 2008)

lol naruto scratching his butt also lol sakura laser lol


----------



## Bree (Apr 20, 2008)

lol @ the latest pictures!! 

Do a Rasengan


----------



## xlplath (Apr 21, 2008)

Lol, Brock!Naruto and Sideways-head Kakashi.


----------



## vaN-hoHenHEim (Apr 22, 2008)

lol who do you think kishimoto is god??? and if you expect him to make magnificent works all the time 1 episode would like take 3 weeks and thats not even counting the fillers ph


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 22, 2008)

First of all, Kishimoto doesn't have anything to do with the anime.

2nd, I guess you're new to this thread.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Apr 22, 2008)

vaN-hoHenHEim said:


> lol who do you think kishimoto is god??? and if you expect him to make magnificent works all the time 1 episode would like take 3 weeks and thats not even counting the fillers ph



Lol, fail.


----------



## neshru (Apr 22, 2008)

what is this barrel roll thing


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Apr 22, 2008)

vaN-hoHenHEim said:


> lol who do you think kishimoto is god??? and if you expect him to make magnificent works all the time 1 episode would like take 3 weeks and thats not even counting the fillers ph



Lol.

@ Lol at the latest pics.


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Apr 22, 2008)

God, Naruto, you look kind of cool!


----------



## lacey (Apr 22, 2008)

neshru said:


> what is this barrel roll thing



It's from the StarFox video game series. In SF 64, Peppy Hare would say, "Do a barrel roll!" It's become quite the popular internet joke amongst SF fans xD

And...damn, these pics are hilarious~! That Sakura underbite thing, and Kakashi juggling thing are the best ones out of this batch <3

Y'know, I know this is a random thought, but that whole Naruto butt-scratching thing? Imagine if his hand went in his pants on the other side....*SHOT* xD;;


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 22, 2008)

lol ew Blood Rose your sick lolz you wish he did that dont you sicko lolz


----------



## lacey (Apr 22, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> lol ew Blood Rose your sick lolz you wish he did that dont you sicko lolz



I can't help myself. Me'sh a pervert xD;

As for whether I would want him to do that or not...I won't comment


----------



## Petzie (Apr 22, 2008)

I love this.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 22, 2008)

Blood Rose said:


> I can't help myself. Me'sh a pervert xD;
> 
> As for whether I would want him to do that or not...I won't comment



lolz I knew it lmbo


----------



## creepygothbunnyofdeath (Apr 22, 2008)

Ha, nice. VERY much like Brock from Pokemon.

But it makes me kinda sad, tho, that it took me THIS long to find this thread, when it was made, like, two months ago. :<

Gah, and now of course I'm prolly gonna wind up re-watching each new Naruto ep to find stuff like this. ^^;


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 22, 2008)

It wasnt that pic that looked like Brock it was the one with the "?"


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 23, 2008)

Low quality snapshot from the first Shippuuden movie. 

Lol, Sakura monster. And Naruto...hee hee lol.


----------



## Zarzamora-no-kimi (Apr 24, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> Low quality snapshot from the first Shippuuden movie.
> 
> Lol, Sakura monster. And Naruto...hee hee lol.



I think they look really cool there


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Apr 24, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> Low quality snapshot from the first Shippuuden movie.
> 
> Lol, Sakura monster. And Naruto...hee hee lol.



Lmao.  Naruto looks funny.


----------



## ♥naruto_fan♥ (Apr 24, 2008)

I think shippuuden's drawings are worse then the "little" naruto's (the none fillers' ones) or maybe it's just awkward cause they're all big and stuff...

what d'u think?


----------



## dora ♥ (Apr 24, 2008)

That's cute.


----------



## Oni (Apr 24, 2008)

♥naruto_fan♥ said:


> I think shippuuden's drawings are worse then the "little" naruto's (the none fillers' ones) or maybe it's just awkward cause they're all big and stuff...
> 
> what d'u think?



Shippuuden art and animation is far worse, it's a unanimous opinion


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 24, 2008)

*"Sponsorship no Jutsu!" *


(Ba da ba ba ba, I'm lovin' it! )


----------



## OmegaTrooper (Apr 24, 2008)

hahah yamato uses the power of shit fast food as well? this man is nigh unstoppable


----------



## neshru (Apr 24, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> *"Sponsorship no Jutsu!" *
> 
> 
> (Ba da ba ba ba, I'm lovin' it! )


lol

1234567


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 24, 2008)

if only i could post so many screens...

hehe... i post this
*link to steam of ep 56*

yup, the ENTIRE episode was so shit. not a single frame of 'good' drawing


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 24, 2008)

Well it was being made by the UGLY 48 People


----------



## neshru (Apr 24, 2008)

these statues look so flat... or are they meant to be that way?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 24, 2008)

^ hehe yeah they do lol, it just painted on flat, the the fish eye was effect was added... thats y.


----------



## Mel (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm even afraid to watch this ep =PP


----------



## Catterix (Apr 24, 2008)

It ain't _that_ bad. Kind of similar to episode 40 of Part 1. So like, a mediocre to bad episode, but not completely unbearable.


----------



## lacey (Apr 24, 2008)

Naruto's so CUTE~~! <333



ninjaneko said:


> *"Sponsorship no Jutsu!" *
> 
> 
> (Ba da ba ba ba, I'm lovin' it! )



Hence why I eat at Burger King


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 24, 2008)

Catterix said:


> It ain't _that_ bad. Kind of similar to episode 40 of Part 1. So like, a mediocre to bad episode, but not completely unbearable.



WHAT???!! this is blasphemy! seriously. go watch ep 40 again.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 24, 2008)

DD its no point. People who can't draw, color, or have any concepts of proportions angles and shit like that will think utter crap is good and good is godly.

Just accept it. Add that to the fact that after such a long hiatus from decent art and direction, peoples standards have dropped considerably. I don't even bother anymore dude. 

Besides, people see that you can produce images far superior to the actual people working in the studio and think your thoughts on art don't count cuz ur too good lol.


----------



## Bree (Apr 24, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> DD its no point. *People who can't draw, color, or have any concepts of proportions angles and shit like that will think utter crap is good and good is godly.*
> 
> Just accept it. Add that to the fact that after such a long hiatus from decent art and direction, peoples standards have dropped considerably. I don't even bother anymore dude.
> 
> *Besides, people see that you can produce images far superior to the actual people working in the studio and think your thoughts on art don't count cuz ur too good lol.*



This post just seriously pissed me off 




ninjaneko said:


> Low quality snapshot from the first Shippuuden movie.
> 
> Lol, Sakura monster. And Naruto...hee hee lol.



LOL That's so funny  I love it!


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 24, 2008)

lol did u take offense to it? i wonder why....


----------



## DirkXXVI (Apr 24, 2008)

I think it's a very good sign that the Funnily/Poorly Drawn thread hasn't really been open for business over the past few weeks as most of the pictures don't really make a case for poor animation, instead they're more on the "funnily drawn" side.

Of course from the few excerpts I've read about the upcoming episode it looks like the trend might be broken


----------



## Mel (Apr 24, 2008)

Meh some teams should be fired =P , really...
(Last ep's animation was great, they should just kept teams like that one ^^)


----------



## Bad Zipper (Apr 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





 GOOD ASUMA! ...etc.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 25, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> DD its no point. *People who can't draw, color, or have any concepts of proportions angles and shit like that will think utter crap is good and good is godly.*
> 
> Just accept it. Add that to the fact that after such a long hiatus from decent art and direction, peoples standards have dropped considerably. I don't even bother anymore dude.
> 
> *Besides, people see that you can produce images far superior to the actual people working in the studio and think your thoughts on art don't count cuz ur too good lol.*


You realize, this is bullshit?

//HbS


----------



## Naruto=kyuubi (Apr 25, 2008)

Common Naruto! Give me some funny pics that I can use!

Sigh...i didn't know if i should post anything this time cuz it's not that funny, but for some reason i feel that it's my obligation.

Fugly Naruto eyes.
Sai visually explains why he thought Naruto has a small penis.

Naruto tests out his new invisible hand technique. SUCK ON THAT AKATSUKI!

Choji likes to drink milk with his BBQ.


----------



## clemy (Apr 25, 2008)

omg sponsorship no jutsu  
good yamato, it's a dirty job but somebody has got to do it...


----------



## TadloS (Apr 25, 2008)

bakaneko77 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg. LoL


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 25, 2008)

lol @ wu fei, you have some points there.

anyway... on topic
bah, i could seriously spam this episode. some of the pics needs to be seen in real scale to actually see whats wrong in it 8P but theyre prett damn noticable even when its minimized. so i was really suprised! hahahaha

warning to those with slow net...

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DarkDevice (Apr 25, 2008)

haha the size of Asuma's nose when he says "I will no longer be your supervisor"


----------



## hypnotize (Apr 25, 2008)

bakaneko77 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL  I can't stop laughing.


----------



## YyasuM (Apr 25, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> Naruto tests out his new invisible hand technique. SUCK ON THAT AKATSUKI!



Asuma?s really disproportionate.... Scary! 

Maybe you can call this a motion shot, but it?s just Sakura walking quiet normal...no real motion shot....
Image quality is bad, I watched it online....


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 25, 2008)

^ Wow, Sakura, lay off the snacks... However her leg's like a stilt... LOL


----------



## neshru (Apr 25, 2008)

oh god


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Apr 25, 2008)

lol wtf


----------



## Bree (Apr 25, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> lol did u take offense to it? i wonder why....


I'm just saying everything in that post was unnecessary 



Naruto=kyuubi said:


> Common Naruto! Give me some funny pics that I can use!
> 
> Sigh...i didn't know if i should post anything this time cuz it's not that funny, but for some reason i feel that it's my obligation.
> 
> Naruto tests out his new invisible hand technique. SUCK ON THAT AKATSUKI!





bakaneko77 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 These are all hilarious!!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 25, 2008)

LOL! Look at her butt!
Yyasum was right

Is Yamato high or what?
//HbS


----------



## dora ♥ (Apr 25, 2008)

bakaneko77 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha!



Naruto=kyuubi said:


> Choji likes to drink milk with his BBQ.



Awesome! 



Hunted by sister said:


> LOL! Look at her butt!
> Yyasum was right
> 
> Is Yamato high or what?
> //HbS



Poor Sakura... *tsk*tsk*

Oh, and I soo lol'd at the second one. xD


----------



## mammadog (Apr 25, 2008)

These are the reasons I think the real bad pictures are in Part 1.


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Apr 26, 2008)

Hopefully, Chouji won't look like such an asshole in 'important' episodes.


----------



## Rick (Apr 26, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol @ wu fei, you have some points there.
> 
> anyway... on topic
> bah, i could seriously spam this episode. some of the pics needs to be seen in real scale to actually see whats wrong in it 8P but theyre prett damn noticable even when its minimized. so i was really suprised! hahahaha
> ...


How did you get the images in such good quality? If only the eposide was in that resolution. Anyone know what program I can use to take images from an eposide and make it an animated GIF. Would you mind to redraw on bad scene, I want to see more of you work but I don't want to go to your gallery. You know since most people that are skilled at drawing and show fanart read the manga and have manga pics up.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 26, 2008)

Funny how Naruto is the main character and big brand, yet they can't keep _atleast_ him visualy permanent...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 26, 2008)

^ lol thats what i wonder too! he never looks like 1 character on each ep lol... must be the side effects of the kyuubi... moulds his face XDDDDD


----------



## DarkDevice (Apr 26, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Funny how Naruto is the main character and big brand, yet they can't keep _atleast_ him visualy permanent...



I think Shikamaru is the least consistently drawn character. Not very often does he look normal, he always looks odd. Maybe i just notice because he's my favourite character, but its pretty awful.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 26, 2008)

shika indeed is the most inconstent, only team 1 drew him right on ep 33 i think. _the_ only ep that he looked right out of the entire SD series.

his eyes are the best part of his features and they never get it right.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 26, 2008)

Sai is, by some reason, also a big testament - maybe because he's so usual, they don't know what to grab on...


----------



## KentaLjung (Apr 26, 2008)

bakaneko77 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Asuma got high and inos left breast got...removed?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 26, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ^ lol thats what i wonder too! he never looks like 1 character on each ep lol... must be the side effects of the kyuubi... moulds his face XDDDDD



lol good one


----------



## Bree (Apr 26, 2008)

KentaLjung said:


> Asuma got high and inos left breast got...removed?





I was paying more attention to Chouji's chin


----------



## SuperTank17 (Apr 26, 2008)

KentaLjung said:


> Asuma got high and inos left breast got...removed?



Just look at her face! She's a man!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 26, 2008)

the horror 

before

after


----------



## chrisp (Apr 26, 2008)

Most of them seems fine to me.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 26, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> the horror


Oh, I love those banana noses, when face is 45 degrees to center of the screen. Shika is master of changing noses


----------



## SuperTank17 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> Oh, I love those banana noses, when face is 45 degrees to center of the screen. Shika is master of changing noses



He's a nose-shifter.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 28, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> Sakura has been hiding her extreme underbite for years, but her true face appeared as she dodged the laser.


Sakura looks like Beavis.


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Apr 28, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Sakura looks like Beavis.


Uh huh huh huh huh huh


----------



## MasterChick (Apr 28, 2008)

Beavis and Butthead!!!


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 28, 2008)

Uh huh huh Hey saaakura look at that dumbass up there with the sword.

HEHEHEHEHEHE IT'S THAT SASUKE KUN WAAAAA HEHEHEHHIIIHIIIIHEHEHEHEHE HEHEH WAAA HEHE WAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Robin (Apr 29, 2008)

lol so Naruto's the Butthead


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Apr 29, 2008)

Tokoyami said:


> Uh huh huh Hey saaakura look at that dumbass up there with the sword.
> 
> HEHEHEHEHEHE IT'S THAT SASUKE KUN WAAAAA HEHEHEHHIIIHIIIIHEHEHEHEHE HEHEH WAAA HEHE WAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH!!!!!!


Uh huh huh huh huh huh you said "ass"


----------



## taichikun14 (Apr 30, 2008)

GAGH they ruined Sakura's perfectly decent butt/legs!


----------



## SuperTank17 (Apr 30, 2008)

taichikun14 said:


> GAGH they ruined Sakura's perfectly decent butt/legs!



The legs are fine but this butt receives a big NO!


----------



## AkiNara (Apr 30, 2008)

neshru said:


> these statues look so flat... or are they meant to be that way?



The shot is supposed to look like they're using a fish-eye lens. Like this.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, that's interesting. I never knew the fish eye lens could distort things like that.


----------



## Cindy (May 2, 2008)

I'm not sure if it should be distorted *that* much, even with the fish-eye lens. Grab any Spider-Man comic book and you'll see plenty of those kind of shots.

The statues look like they start off flat, like a painting, and then gradually become 3D. I have no clue if that was intentional or not, but if it was, that's a neat effect.

More than likely, though, it probably wasn't. D:

TGIF. More Shippuden funny screens to come next week, right?


----------



## Even (May 2, 2008)

That depends if the episode is poorly animated or not


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2008)

Doesn't necessarily have to be poorly animated for there to be funny screencaps.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 2, 2008)

YyasuM said:


> Asuma?s really disproportionate.... Scary!
> 
> Maybe you can call this a motion shot, but it?s just Sakura walking quiet normal...no real motion shot....
> Image quality is bad, I watched it online....



OMG! :S this must be the worst thing i seen in ages! OMG! poor sakura!


----------



## Cain (May 2, 2008)

lmao?  Sakura use to have such a nice booty..

And sakura is a funny beavis


----------



## natwel (May 2, 2008)

and DD, you didn't have to compare with part 1 drawings, we diagnosed the episode 56 drawings of shikamaru ourselves, and Naruto and Asuma, and Sai and Sakura. Yamato and Kakashi wasn't drawn as badly as other episodes but then again Kakashi was drawn only from one angle, from directly in front hidden by the book. Kakashi must be easier to draw than the others. 

Funny thing is, the fodder ninjas were actually drawn_ better_ than the main characters, if you watch it again you'll see i'm talking about the people with the chinese hats who apparently want to destroy Konoha, the gangster Asuma was drawn perfectly, why did they screw up on all the other drawings of him? His constant blushing made me feel like I was watching a shoju anime or something, come on that CAN'T be canon.


----------



## mario1092 (May 3, 2008)

Go Oro!You look kinda cool!


----------



## Even (May 3, 2008)

Those were posted when the OP aired for the first time  Pretty old


----------



## Ashiya (May 3, 2008)

Oro looks badly contorted in there


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 3, 2008)

Some images posted in this thread don't make sense. If you have any idea of how animation is done, then why would you pause and take screenshots of the in-motion scenes? You guys want fluid-like animation but then bitch/complain about how they were done.


----------



## Even (May 3, 2008)

Remember, some pictures are brought in here just because they are funny, and that ain't bitching


----------



## mario1092 (May 3, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> Some images posted in this thread don't make sense. If you have any idea of how animation is done, then why would you pause and take screenshots of the in-motion scenes? You guys want fluid-like animation but then bitch/complain about how they were done.



who's complaining  ?
look at the thread title... it also says "funnily drawn scenes"
as for animation I know the in-motion scenes are supposed to be like that but you can't argue on how funny they look


----------



## neshru (May 3, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> Some images posted in this thread don't make sense. If you have any idea of how animation is done, then why would you pause and take screenshots of the in-motion scenes? You guys want fluid-like animation but then bitch/complain about how they were done.


And someone else can't read. The title of the thread is " *Funnily*/Poorly drawn Naruto Shippuden scenes".


----------



## Euraj (May 3, 2008)

Seriously, Dimez. Most of it is just for lulz.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 6, 2008)

Neshru, I guess you can't also see that it says "Poorly" as well? And do I really have to go through this entire thread to pull out the complaints? Really guys?


----------



## Even (May 6, 2008)

well, it says *Funnily/Poorly*, which means that both pictures that are badly done, AND those who are just for lulz (as in-motion shots) are put here


----------



## neshru (May 6, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> Neshru, I guess you can't also see that it says "Poorly" as well?


Yes, so what? There are poorly drawn shots AND shots that are here just because they're funny.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (May 6, 2008)

I love this thread for its lulz <3


----------



## Catterix (May 6, 2008)

And for the people in it. If it isn't someone complaining about something that isn't bad anyway, it's someone complaining about the people complaining.

Luv it


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 6, 2008)

Catterix got jokes. 

If you describe or show something to be "poorly done", I don't see how it would involve humor (maybe for those that are responding and with a different perspectiven on the image).


----------



## Deamiel (May 6, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> Catterix got jokes.
> 
> If you desribe or show something to be "poorly done", I don't see how it would involve humor (maybe for those that are responding and with a different perspectiven on the image).



If you can't understand the concept behind this thread, you may wish to consider not posting in it.

Secondly, you're putting far too much emphasis on the "Poorly" drawn part of the title.  This is a thread where people can post scenes that they find are funny, as well.  It's not to necessarily say they're bad shots, but that they are simply funny to look at.

It's strange how you cannot grasp this simple idea.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 6, 2008)

Its not a matter of understanding. I guess I wasn't quite making myself clear and it may seem I'm putting everyone in this thread into the same catergory, but there are those who have posted in this thread that have complained about the art/images of the screenshots being poorly drawn, and not in the sense of humor or for humor. So basically, if its not you that does that (criticize the animation crew), then don't mind my post. Reasons why in my first post I said "some images".


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 7, 2008)

why dont u just tell us who you're reffering to.
even if its people critisizing the animation crew, it doesnt matter, thats the whole point of the 'poorly'-part of this thread.


----------



## Naruto=kyuubi (May 7, 2008)

Lets not go offtopic please. A comprehension mistake was made, and it's over. 

On Topic- 
I'll look for some funnies from the movie when I find them time. I'm surprised there hasn't been many posted. Until then:


----------



## neshru (May 7, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> Lets not go offtopic please


why not

12345


----------



## lacey (May 7, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> Lets not go offtopic please. A comprehension mistake was made, and it's over.
> 
> On Topic-
> I'll look for some funnies from the movie when I find them time. I'm surprised there hasn't been many posted. Until then:



Well...I guess I can post at least two xD;;

Blown of version of Naruto being cute <3

Okay, okay, so it's not really a horribly drawn pic. But when I first saw it, I didn't think he was scared (I saw the RAW first). I was thinking of something completely different. I fucking hate angles xD;


----------



## Catterix (May 7, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> Its not a matter of understanding. I guess I wasn't quite making myself clear and it may seem I'm putting everyone in this thread into the same catergory, but there are those who have posted in this thread that have complained about the art/images of the screenshots being poorly drawn, and not in the sense of humor or for humor. So basically, if its not you that does that (criticize the animation crew), then don't mind my post. Reasons why in my first post I said "some images".



And that's worth posting about? That some people complain about the art of the actual poorly drawn shots.

Was that really worth it?

It's like walking into McDonalds and saying; "Some of you are eating unhealthy food! I find this disgraceful, those of you who are eating salads, however, meet with my approval. Good day!".


----------



## Takekura (May 8, 2008)

*ZOMG!!!*
I warned you...
Click the spoiler tag at your own risk...


*Spoiler*: __ 





*ROFL!!!*


----------



## Even (May 8, 2008)

looooool, that is so friggin funny


----------



## geG (May 8, 2008)

wat


----------



## Sairou (May 8, 2008)

now they're trying to steal from Onizuka? Bleh, there should be more original jokes in this show.. =O


----------



## ninjaneko (May 8, 2008)

pikasato said:


> *ZOMG!!!*
> I warned you...
> Click the spoiler tag at your own risk...
> 
> ...


Ugh, why?!  No kiss for you! *runs away*

(It's actually a well drawn, if horrifying, pic a la lulz...)


----------



## Petzie (May 8, 2008)

I predict many screencaps of bald men with stick arms and legs from 58 xD


----------



## Lyenyo (May 9, 2008)

Baby naruto!


----------



## Petzie (May 9, 2008)

LowLifeScum said:


> Baby naruto!


----------



## h-ozuno (May 9, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 9, 2008)

pikasato said:


> *ZOMG!!!*
> I warned you...
> Click the spoiler tag at your own risk...
> 
> ...



The last time I saw something like this was in GTO.


----------



## Tleilaxu (May 9, 2008)

Geg said:


> wat



OMG its a new NF smiley I hope it becomes added into the list


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 









//HbS


----------



## Even (May 9, 2008)

Naruto's doin the ballet


----------



## Seany (May 9, 2008)

YES! i knew someone would post that cartwheel Naruto! XD 
When i saw it i just had to say 'what the fuck' in disbelief..


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 9, 2008)

same here cartoon


----------



## Naruto=kyuubi (May 9, 2008)

Damn people are posting all the good ones  MY TURN! 

Sai's GIANT FIST OF DOOM!

FLAWLESS VICTORY!

:amazed Sakura??? Sigh...they grow up so fast.


----------



## Seany (May 9, 2008)

Nice ones


----------



## Temp_Position (May 9, 2008)

Blood Rose said:


> Well...I guess I can post at least two xD;;
> 
> Blown of version of Naruto being cute <3
> 
> Okay, okay, so it's not really a horribly drawn pic. But when I first saw it, I didn't think he was scared (I saw the RAW first). I was thinking of something completely different. I fucking hate angles xD;



Awe, the first one is cute. I love the simple humorous drawings

LOL at the second one. Thats a whole lot of folds on his crotch. I really dont like his pants at all. It makes his butt look big and weird. 

The GTO lips are hilarious.

Here is a screen shoot I thought look funny. Maybe its me, but I think his butt and thighs look really big here. If they intended for him to be male, they shouldnt have put a line between his legs. It doesnt look right. it kinda looks like his butt is in the front.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 9, 2008)

Naruto Z:


Naruto Cart wheeling:


These are really worth making gifs for b/c its funny when you see it in motion.


----------



## Kage (May 10, 2008)

Cartoon said:


> YES! i knew someone would post that cartwheel Naruto! XD
> When i saw it i just had to say 'what the fuck' in disbelief..



agreed. expect i added to myself 'that did not just happen'


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 10, 2008)

the whole fight scene was so crappily done


----------



## Even (May 10, 2008)

That first one actually looks like one of Kishi's drawings from the earliest chapters of Naruto.


----------



## RaZzy (May 10, 2008)

Even said:


> That first one actually looks like one of Kishi's drawings from the earliest chapters of Naruto.



I was thinking the same thing. Different style but certainly not badly drawn.

The training on the other hand..


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 10, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> the whole fight scene was so crappily done


I actually like this shot.

//HbS


----------



## Sasha2999 (May 10, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cartwheel Naruto was THE funniest thing I've ever seen. That animation there was hilarious!


----------



## Mintaka (May 10, 2008)

That naruto kissing shot will scar me for life.


----------



## geG (May 10, 2008)

Yeah that shot of kid Naruto was probably the only good drawing in episode 58.


----------



## Samochan (May 10, 2008)

*subscribes*

I have a feeling I'm gonna enjoy staying here and watching naruto do a few cartwheels on the filler saga.


----------



## neshru (May 10, 2008)

Geg said:


> Yeah that shot of kid Naruto was probably the only good drawing in episode 58.


I disagree, I thought the art was pretty good during most of the episode. It sucked during the combat scenes mostly.


----------



## Die Heinii (May 10, 2008)

pikasato said:


> *ZOMG!!!*
> I warned you...
> Click the spoiler tag at your own risk...
> 
> ...




This one's just epic win :'D


----------



## ninjaneko (May 10, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> Damn people are posting all the good ones  MY TURN!
> 
> Sai's GIANT FIST OF DOOM!
> 
> ...


Sakura's not only grown, she's uneven... And Naruto looks like he's gonna kill Sai like a rampaging gorrilla. The first one is just lol.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (May 10, 2008)

Wait a second...


----------



## Azira (May 10, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Naruto Z:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No its Narutos Bizarre Advenure and just BEGS for a steam roller to be shooped in somehow.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 11, 2008)

lol I find that some of those pic are just funny


----------



## Tony Lou (May 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





The funniest Sakura attack scene ever.


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 11, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it`s usual... what`s so special?

//HbS


----------



## Tony Lou (May 11, 2008)

A facial expression with much more details than the usual,which gives more lulz.


----------



## Bree (May 11, 2008)

I'm luvin the latest pictures!



Naruto=kyuubi said:


> Sai's GIANT FIST OF DOOM!



 His fist is huge!


----------



## Koppachino (May 11, 2008)

Lol, that cartwheel one is hilarious. Especially in animation


----------



## dora ♥ (May 11, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> Sai's GIANT FIST OF DOOM!
> 
> FLAWLESS VICTORY!
> 
> :amazed Sakura??? Sigh...they grow up so fast.



Haha! Good ones. :rofl


----------



## Not Ramona (May 11, 2008)

Those are awesome xD
But I would have never expected such horrible pictures in Naruto


----------



## Even (May 11, 2008)

*sigh* a lot of these are taken in motion, and are there just for the lulz. Some of them are bad though, but that's just the way it is...


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (May 11, 2008)

This thread's been getting a lot of debate over how much distortion is necessary in action shots.  Here's a live-action video of a man getting slapped at 4000 frames/per second.

[YOUTUBE]3BRw_ihZRJI[/YOUTUBE]

Any questions?


----------



## DarkDevice (May 11, 2008)

LMAO my face does NOT wobble like that whem i'm slapped.
Maybe its because i'm slim and dont have much fat on my face.
But i do understand what you mean about animation though.


----------



## Jaxxdude (May 14, 2008)

Finally back from my busy/mundane life... here to offer you some funnies. Enjoy!

Stuff before Episode 57

*Spoiler*: __ 







What is she looking at?




Stuff from Episodes 57 & 58

*Spoiler*: __ 




Karate Chop!


Don't fuck with Yamato...



Zombie Sakura




...wow...


----------



## Jaxxdude (May 14, 2008)

...and some bonus gifs


Pedophilia is just wrong Asuma!



Typical party girl



The infamous cartwheel!!!


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (May 14, 2008)

Jaxxdude said:


> The infamous cartwheel!!!



Not even Lee can do this. LOL.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 15, 2008)

lol Those pics make me lol >_< 
some of them I think cute hahaha


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (May 16, 2008)

taichikun14 said:


> GAGH they ruined Sakura's perfectly decent butt/legs!


Damn right they did!  I want Sakura's fine ghetto ass booty back!


----------



## Petes12 (May 16, 2008)

What, no obese Sakura from 58? I am severely disappointed.


----------



## Naruto=kyuubi (May 16, 2008)

I don't know if I should even look for anything in episode 59. It is sparkly clean.


----------



## clemy (May 16, 2008)

lol Jaxxdude those gifs  i love the one with naruto spinning like  a wheel


----------



## Samochan (May 16, 2008)

Jaxxdude said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naruto's whiskers suddenly got real. O_o

Animation error or trying to convery a cute anime kitten expression which hasn't been done on naruto before? <_> But on shounen, I kinda doubt there is any need for cuteness... or is there?


----------



## Petzie (May 16, 2008)

Samochan said:


> Naruto's whiskers suddenly got real. O_o
> 
> Animation error or trying to convery a cute anime kitten expression which hasn't been done on naruto before? <_> But on shounen, I kinda doubt there is any need for cuteness... or is there?



It's not an error... It's clearly a joke xD


----------



## Even (May 16, 2008)

It's a joke, and a pretty awesome one at that


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 16, 2008)

lol team 1 sucks when it  comes to drawing these angles


----------



## Squeek (May 16, 2008)

what episode is the cartwheel?


----------



## Chayanne (May 16, 2008)

Squeek said:


> what episode is the cartwheel?



I believe it's in the 57-58 special.


*Spoiler*: _57-58_ 



Naruto and Sora fight a lot in that episode.

I have yet to watch 59, so I don't know.  (^.^ Going to now)


----------



## Elle (May 16, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol team 1 sucks when it  comes to drawing these angles




QFT  I soo agree - OMG the animation I thought overall was pretty good but this stuck out like a sore thumb... way to make a handsome bad guy look deformed


----------



## neshru (May 16, 2008)

yeah, I thought episode 59 was quite full of weird drawings


----------



## Horrid Crow (May 16, 2008)

neshru said:


> yeah, I thought episode 59 was quite full of weird drawings



Why don't you show them then?


----------



## neshru (May 16, 2008)

Horrid Crow said:


> Why don't you show them then?


I'm no animator you know


----------



## Temp_Position (May 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Jaxxdude said:


> Don't fuck with Yamato...






Awe.... kittyface naruto....so cute!


----------



## Naruto=kyuubi (May 16, 2008)

Found some 

You know what they say about a man's shoe size...


Now you see him. Now you don't. Missing in frame no jutsu!

*Spoiler*: __ 








OMFGZ!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashiya (May 16, 2008)

These are really fun to watch


----------



## neshru (May 16, 2008)

lol

1234567


----------



## lacey (May 17, 2008)

That last Yamato one ish freaking hysterical. I love it xD


----------



## Bree (May 17, 2008)

Those are really funny Naruto=kyubi!!!

Yamato's face really does look like


----------



## Somnus (May 17, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> OMFGZ!!!!!!!!!!!!



"I'm the king of the world !!!"


----------



## clemy (May 23, 2008)

nice finds Naruto=kyuubi


----------



## Crayons (May 23, 2008)

Not sure if someone already psoted here... We go back to episode 49 (or 50, can't remember).


----------



## Nekki (May 23, 2008)

neshru said:


> I'm no animator you know



I think he meant that you should post the pictures


----------



## clemy (May 23, 2008)

lol that kabuto pic always does the trick for me


----------



## Nae'blis (May 23, 2008)

the KAbuto one is ny far the funniest.


----------



## JH24 (May 23, 2008)

Heh, that Kabuto picture is indeed very funny, but drawn like that for a very good reason. That entire scene was very well done IMHO.



EDIT: Nice pictures Naruto=kyuubi!


----------



## Naruto=kyuubi (May 23, 2008)

It's ironic that I can't find anything funny in such a horribly drawn and animated episode, and yet I find them in the well done ones. DAMN YOU EP.60!!!! I WAS ON A ROLL!


----------



## ninjaneko (May 23, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> OMFGZ!!!!!!!!!!!!


That is my new most favoritest picture of all time.


----------



## Nekki (May 23, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> It's ironic that I can't find anything funny in such a horribly drawn and animated episode, and yet I find them in the well done ones. DAMN YOU EP.60!!!! I WAS ON A ROLL!



The art for the episode itself was very good overall, i like the animation too but yeah that can be debatable


----------



## geG (May 24, 2008)

Maybe you can't find anything because the art wasn't bad


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (May 24, 2008)

Geg said:


> Maybe you can't find anything because the art wasn't bad



It wasn't bad. People can spit on Team 4's animation all they want, but their art is sleek.


----------



## chibbselect (May 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Sai's face...


----------



## Even (May 24, 2008)

Sai looks like he's on drugs


----------



## Shinismex♥ (May 24, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## clemy (May 24, 2008)

were they trying to make sai look like he's thinking hard or what


----------



## Bree (May 24, 2008)

Sai looks really funny in that picture, hyperdeath!


----------



## dora ♥ (May 24, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> OMFGZ!!!!!!!!!!!!



Best picture I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (May 26, 2008)

LOL omg Sai and Yamato.


----------



## Yoburi (May 26, 2008)

This is the man that try to defeat Sasuke using one kunai I don't know what's worst this fillers or how stupid team Konoha can became on them.


----------



## Even (May 27, 2008)

well, I'm pretty sure you would react the same way if a mountain suddenly jumped up behind you...


----------



## Yokuo (May 27, 2008)

Gotta love the animators sometimes.
All these pictures are really interesting.


----------



## Gamble (May 27, 2008)

Quoting month old picture to express how winsome this is.


----------



## Karmillina (May 27, 2008)

Yamato is so hawt


----------



## Tleilaxu (May 28, 2008)

Major side boob!


----------



## Even (May 29, 2008)

looking good


----------



## clemy (May 29, 2008)

lol yeah nice catch but what naruto says makes me lol so he admits he's only good with shy types ?


----------



## Gamble (May 29, 2008)

clemy said:


> so he admits he's only good with shy types ?



_..Goddamnit._


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 29, 2008)

clemy said:


> so he admits he's only good with shy types ?


NaruHina is coming 

Yamato should`ve fought with that bitch. He would show her his wood!

//HbS


----------



## Catterix (May 29, 2008)

Episode 62 looks just _fantastic_.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (May 29, 2008)

do a rasengan!


----------



## Denizen (May 29, 2008)




----------



## clemy (May 29, 2008)

omg sora's face at first i thought oh be's blushing how cute i wonder why but then i took a better look at his face and omg


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 29, 2008)

Silly 15 second work is silly and shouldn`t be viewed.


//HbS


----------



## clemy (May 29, 2008)

lol Hunted by sister u're in a good mood today


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 29, 2008)

It`s actually the opposite... headache is killing me, i`m also sick.

//HbS


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 29, 2008)

lol Yamato hahaha
nice one


----------



## Catterix (May 29, 2008)

From the latest episode;

AMAZING FLYING NARUTO!!!


----------



## Shirker (May 29, 2008)

That... looks... photoshoped... 

There better be a good reason for this.


----------



## geG (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Tony Lou (May 30, 2008)

So,have you done your Rasengan today?

What are you waiting for? 

Do a Rasengan!


----------



## Deamiel (May 30, 2008)

Catterix said:


> From the latest episode;
> 
> AMAZING FLYING NARUTO!!!





Shirker said:


> That... looks... photoshoped...
> 
> There better be a good reason for this.



It's not photoshopped.  It's from 07:31-07:33 in the DB release.


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 30, 2008)

Shirker said:


> That... looks... photoshoped...
> 
> There better be a good reason for this.


It isn`t, believe me...

//HbS


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 30, 2008)

gorilla man!



whoosh! instant hair growth formula! - blow dry it!



most of these were hand problems, they looked really crap... look at the hands of the omake at the end, you'll seriously see quite a diff....





im so surprised this team degraded incredibly... even their animation on the fight scenes were so flat... and the way they're animated... just reminded me so much of the filler fights.

ah well, they better not do this on the canon.


----------



## igneus somes (May 30, 2008)

lulz XD................


----------



## clemy (May 30, 2008)

these are i believe the most funny scenes from this ep  
sai's looking the wrong way

sai's experimental book sure worked well on naruto lol

sakura's reaction


----------



## clemy (May 30, 2008)

oh and my fav from the next ep


----------



## Petzie (May 30, 2008)

Looks like the next episode is going to have some hilarious shots.


----------



## Naruto=kyuubi (May 30, 2008)

Leave some for me!

I told you that you can't handle the entire bottle of JD 

Now I see why that chick wants to make out with you. That lazy-eye and disproportioned body is just pure sex!

*Spoiler*: __ 







This doesn't require a title. Actually it does- FUGLY!!!!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 







I'm gonna go to town on this episode!


----------



## Mercury Smile (May 30, 2008)

^LMAO Those are all so funny!  Especially Kiba.


----------



## clemy (May 30, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> I'm gonna go to town on this episode!


i know i wanna go too...next ep looks hilarious


----------



## neshru (May 30, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> im so surprised this team degraded incredibly... even their animation on the fight scenes were so flat... and the way they're animated... just reminded me so much of the filler fights.


I thought the fight at the beginning of the episode was awesome. Some of the best animation I've seen in shippuuden. But yeah, the animation in the second half of the episode was mediocre and the art as a whole was definitely worse than usual team 13.


----------



## Jesus (May 30, 2008)

omg orgy in the next ep 



simply the best thing this studio has ever drawn


----------



## JH24 (May 30, 2008)

I'm not really into those animation differences although I did notice differences between this episode and others the team had done. But IMHO it was still very enjoyable to watch. I guess they just don't have to work on it for the full 100% because of this arc being a filler. 



The last series of pictures posted on this and the previous page are awesome, there are some very funny ones!


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 30, 2008)

//HbS


----------



## Bree (May 30, 2008)

The latest ones are frickin' hilarious!!! I wish I could quote all my favorites!

I think I will 




Naruto=kyuubi said:


> Leave some for me!
> 
> Now I see why that chick wants to make out with you. That lazy-eye and disproportioned body is just pure sex!
> 
> ...



*+reps* 

*Spoiler*: _@ Naruto=kyuubi_ 



Apparently I have to spread some around before repping you again...

I owe you one


----------



## ninjaneko (May 30, 2008)

Aw, people beat me to it. But I caught some beauties:

Just thought this was kinda funny. Hands, eyes, chest...

Don't you just love angry Sakura faces?

*Spoiler*: __ 




(Sidenote: Gee whiz! Cover up, Sai!)



But seriously now... Donkey Kong Sakura!

*Spoiler*: __ 




You're right, Sai. Something is definitely not right...



Doll Sakura

*Spoiler*: __ 




Looks like she joined Sasori's collection after all.



Not so hot now is she...?

*Spoiler*: __ 




Hm, who does she remind me of...?



That's not all...


----------



## ninjaneko (May 30, 2008)

Okay, so I'm double-posting; don't kill me. These ones are better:

Michael Jackson is back!

*Spoiler*: __ 




'Cause this is thriller! Thriller!



Now this is just all kinds of wrong...

*Spoiler*: __ 




(I personally think of Sakura giving birth while Yamato plays the midwife)



More Sakura...

Ouch

*Spoiler*: __ 




Cheap shot, Naruto.



Many shaped heads

*Spoiler*: __ 




You gotta give the animators points for giving them different head shapes. Maybe they should have kept the hair...




I'm so glad this is filler. (And mostly for reasons other than the art/animation...)

****Okay, okay, last one. All credit goes to my sister:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_JAticie54[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 31, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> Ouch
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Naruto, you bastard

//HbS


----------



## Takekura (May 31, 2008)

*It must be hurt......


*


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 1, 2008)

Like in Scary Movie, when guy stabbed chick in breast, he moved his knife up for one more hit, and he had alot of silicone on it.

//HbS


----------



## clemy (Jun 1, 2008)

hm those boobs look nice


----------



## Catterix (Jun 1, 2008)

Really?

Quite aside from the fact that they're drawn, they're also wonky.

And horribly mishapen! *hides eyes in drawer*


----------



## clemy (Jun 1, 2008)

well i'm no expert so...


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Jun 1, 2008)

Well, if you hadnt noticed the art/drawing has been awful. I think Pierrot needs to fire all their artists and hire better ones......again......

Thriller was funny I have to admit


----------



## Naruto=kyuubi (Jun 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> The latest ones are frickin' hilarious!!! I wish I could quote all my favorites!
> 
> I think I will
> 
> ...



YAY I have a fan  ty!

I got bored, so here's a bonus!


----------



## Yokuo (Jun 2, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> YAY I have a fan  ty!
> 
> I got bored, so here's a bonus!



XD Oh man, that was nice.


----------



## neshru (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Shinismex♥ (Jun 5, 2008)

LOL, great pics people.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy fucking shit on drugs


Fucking scary


Naruto: "Sora, you came so fast"


The Teeth.


Vectors.




//HbS


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 5, 2008)

*insert entire episode 62* woot!


----------



## clemy (Jun 5, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> Holy fucking shit on drugs
> 
> 
> //HbS



when i saw yamato in that clown suit i burst out in laughters like crazy
it was like a bonus after laughing so hard until then - i really find this ep the funniest shit since sai's entrance i don't even care about art/ animation and other stuff people are wining about. c'mon fillers should be at least funny


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 5, 2008)

Tsunade beating the shit out of Sora, Sakura screaming "Tsunade-sama!" with pure terror and fear, that was awesome

//HbS


----------



## clemy (Jun 5, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> *Tsunade beating the shit out of Sora*, Sakura screaming "Tsunade-sama!" with pure terror and fear, that was awesome
> 
> //HbS


what? tsunade is just a sadist lol but at least the position was hot, something witch we hardly get to see in this anime...


----------



## Emily (Jun 5, 2008)

This thread at 4am = epic win. 

Stop whining people and admit these pictures are hilarious. We all have different opinions on about everything and we can always make it a war!


----------



## KitCat (Jun 5, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> Okay, so I'm double-posting; don't kill me. These ones are better:
> 
> Michael Jackson is back!
> 
> ...



THAT WAS FUCKIN EPIC WIN. 
Especially the video with Thriller, I'm laughing so hard, can't stop, man...


----------



## Sess (Jun 5, 2008)

*Naruto and Asuma teach Sora the way of Man Love*

HOW DOES THAT FEEL, BIG BOY...


----------



## Vanity (Jun 5, 2008)

That's a funny pic but it belongs in the funny/bad screencaps topic. XD


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 5, 2008)

wait, lol, Naruto looks up to no good inthat image.


----------



## PradaBrada (Jun 5, 2008)

yaoi yaoi ano sora!


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 6, 2008)

lol at Sakura loooking like a man.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 6, 2008)

Naruto is behind Sora which is blushing,he just felt Naruto's power. 

And the blond boy's face is just:


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 6, 2008)

Here's a good one that I noticed in Episode 62.


*Spoiler*: __ 





LOL, Akamaru.


----------



## Deamiel (Jun 6, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> *insert entire episode 62* woot!



Agreed.  Even though this is filler, this animation makes the studio look really bad.  I'm surprised they actually allowed this on the air.

The animation hasn't been this bad since the 20s.  Nope... I think the animation in this episode is comparable to episode to episode 29 of part 1.

Fuck it.  This is probably the worst animated episode of all of Naruto.  I'm willing to bet that whatever team drew this is looking for a job right now (at least I hope so).

Doesn't mean it's not funny, though.


----------



## Archah (Jun 6, 2008)

Why are always the same guys complaining?


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 6, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> Tsunade beating the shit out of Sora, Sakura screaming "Tsunade-sama!" with pure terror and fear, that was awesome
> 
> //HbS



That entire scene made up for the fact that these are fillers.


----------



## Even (Jun 6, 2008)

PradaBrada said:


> yaoi yaoi ano sora!



hahahahaha, my thoughts exactly


----------



## Nayrael (Jun 6, 2008)

Archah said:


> Why are always the same guys complaining?



1. Because there is noone else to complain
2. Because thats their trademark: complaining about anything they can


----------



## Bree (Jun 6, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> Okay, so I'm double-posting; don't kill me. These ones are better:
> 
> Michael Jackson is back!
> 
> ...



 That face!!! /lol



Naruto=kyuubi said:


> YAY I have a fan  ty!
> 
> I got bored, so here's a bonus!



 Yes! I'm a big fan! XD Hilarious bonus~!


 omg...wtf did they do to him!?!



Hunted by sister said:


> Holy fucking shit on drugs
> 
> 
> Fucking scary
> ...



lol @ Yamato...and Tsunade's pupil looks like it's falling out the eye T_T



Tyrannos said:


> Here's a good one that I noticed in Episode 62.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



zomg Kiba!!1! 



Archah said:


> Why are always the same guys complaining?



Gets annoying, doesn't it?


----------



## clemy (Jun 6, 2008)

lol asuma sure looked hot in those pictures


----------



## Sess (Jun 6, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> That's a funny pic but it belongs in the funny/bad screencaps topic. XD


I did actually look for that section, but I couldn't find it. In fact, I just looked for it again and I still can't find it.



Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Naruto is behind Sora which is blushing,he just felt Naruto's power.
> 
> And the blond boy's face is just:



Naruto's power lol!


----------



## YoYo (Jun 6, 2008)

I enjoyed this episode



Penis trees ftw and other subliminal messages


----------



## Squeek (Jun 6, 2008)

whats so funny about that? thats akamaru isnt it?


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 6, 2008)

Squeek said:


> whats so funny about that? thats akamaru isnt it?



Sprouting from Kiba's ass?
(Or so it seems )


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 6, 2008)

LMAO! NICE CATCH!

thats akamaru lol. Kiba is at the other side of the table lmao. christ i didn't notice that at ALL.

And omg at Yamato's suit. And also at Yamato fucking Sakura lol. His expression is hilarious.


----------



## Sasori_sama (Jun 6, 2008)

Chouji had some good moments too.  






I don't know why I found this one so funny but I did. 



Giggety


----------



## chibbselect (Jun 7, 2008)

I didn't even have to _try_ to find these...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 potato vampires make great fillains...





*Spoiler*: __ 




Sora "she's...so..._hot_..."





*Spoiler*: __ 




  this one isn't that bad...but he kinda looks like pacman-ish.


----------



## MaPHacK (Jun 7, 2008)

I think they had a pretty tough time drawing kiba in this ep.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 7, 2008)

Deamiel said:


> Agreed.  Even though this is filler, this animation makes the studio look really bad.  I'm surprised they actually allowed this on the air.
> 
> The animation hasn't been this bad since the 20s.  Nope... I think the animation in this episode is comparable to episode to episode 29 of part 1.
> 
> ...



You haven't really seen the episode, have you?
Or are you really that blind?

This episode wasn't half as bad as Shippuuden 28.


----------



## Naruto=kyuubi (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm so late to post these cuz I was so unmotivated to look for anything since the entire episode was a joke. Anyways, here are a few lazy finds:

UNIBROW!!!!!!!!!!

.>  <
. O

I don't know why, but this looked funny to me. He looks like he has diarrhea or something.

Oolong? I guess you are what you eat.


----------



## Even (Jun 7, 2008)

hahahahahaha, that's so awesome  I totally missed that  This episode was so damn awesome


----------



## clemy (Jun 7, 2008)

hyperdeath said:


> Sora "she's...so..._hot_..."


this is totally my fav but i totally thought he said _something else _than old hag to tsunade when i saw this ep without subs 
also the lightings that suddenly appeared when the old man got his teeth into that potato  and akamaru transformed so he could get into the restaurant lol good move
this ep was hilarious


----------



## dkirbyj (Jun 7, 2008)

Naruto's hand is all womanly, while Kiba's hand is overly gigantic!


----------



## YoYo (Jun 7, 2008)

Penistree in the lastest episode:


----------



## clemy (Jun 7, 2008)

lol 
no comment


----------



## Sess (Jun 7, 2008)

Whoa.... secret smiley, secret cookie monster, and secret spidey!!


----------



## Catterix (Jun 7, 2008)

lol! I would like those towels


----------



## dragonfire (Jun 7, 2008)

Catterix said:


> lol! I would like those towels



absolutely not! those towels are for the penis tree!


----------



## Kuu (Jun 7, 2008)

lol @ Screenshot.


----------



## Emily (Jun 7, 2008)

^ Pure pwnage.


----------



## Naruko (Jun 7, 2008)

Not sure how you could miss this thread - it's *always* on page one and has over 300K posts (you can search the forum for threads by age, post amounts, etc). Merged (and some  cute pics there btw - I like the TsuSora one the best )


----------



## lacey (Jun 7, 2008)

Holy crap, I never noticed that one~! Nice find~! *Reps*


----------



## YoYo (Jun 8, 2008)

Sess said:


> Whoa.... secret smiley, secret cookie monster, and secret spidey!!



Look closer my friend, there's a lot more 'secrets' than that...


----------



## Naruko (Jun 8, 2008)

There's no limit/date on when a thread (or post) can or can't get merged. Just depends if/when it's seen and if it fits criteria to be merged. This last thread got merged to this mother thread because it was a selection of funnily drawn shots from the latest episode(s) and well...this is the thread for that.

What you're describing sounds like manga pages that are edited which goes better in the Library and they don't really have a mother thread for that sort of thing - such things stand alone which is why yours probably never got merged anywhere


----------



## KitCat (Jun 8, 2008)

YoYo said:


> I enjoyed this episode
> 
> 
> 
> Penis trees ftw and other subliminal messages



Amen.

Fanservice, I guess,


----------



## Bree (Jun 8, 2008)

YoYo said:


> Penistree in the lastest episode:



 That is awesome!


 hilarious! I love it!! 




Naruto=kyuubi said:


> I'm so late to post these cuz I was so unmotivated to look for anything since the entire episode was a joke. Anyways, here are a few lazy finds:
> 
> UNIBROW!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



lol @ the Chouji and xO one! :rofl Those are really funny! xD


----------



## Anki Rendan (Jun 8, 2008)

Kiba with a tail...wow...good job animators.


----------



## Felix (Jun 8, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Kiba with a tail...wow...good job animators.



Are you an idiot? Haven't you read the previous posts
It's Akamaru. Kiba is on the other side of the table


----------



## Catterix (Jun 8, 2008)

Anki Rendan said:


> Kiba with a tail...wow...good job animators.



... Did you actually miss the joke?

That's Akamaru in Kiba form. The animators added the tail as 1) A way of distinguishing the two, 2) A joke 3) A reason for Akamaru to fit through the doorway


----------



## clemy (Jun 8, 2008)

^  4)cuz animals aren't allowed  in restaurants but akamaru really wanted some barbeque too


----------



## Felix (Jun 8, 2008)

Seriously
Not even bad animators would DO THAT by mistake
Some guys are really dense around here


----------



## Rayy-Chull<3 (Jun 8, 2008)

lol these pics are hilarious
lol subliminal messages..


----------



## xRenChi (Jun 8, 2008)

GRAWR.

btw. his sleeve is little too long


----------



## Oni (Jun 8, 2008)

His sleeves are made from the same fabric as Alucard's trenchcoat (Hellsing) it seems, it keeps changing forms depending on the situation.



Felix said:


> Seriously
> Not even bad animators would DO THAT by mistake
> Some guys are really dense around here



Naw, fillers are back so for some reason the percentage of 13 y/o has risen again. Don't ask me why these two correlate, I don't know either, but they do.


----------



## Nayrael (Jun 8, 2008)

> btw. his sleeve is little too long



His sleeve is long for a reason.


----------



## Sess (Jun 8, 2008)

YoYo said:


> Look closer my friend, there's a lot more 'secrets' than that...



ORLY? ... Hey wait... Oh damn... YA RLY!


----------



## Oni (Jun 9, 2008)

Nayrael said:


> His sleeve is long for a reason.



Hey, no spoilers 

(Give a stupid answer, get a stupid reply  )


----------



## Goldeneye (Jun 9, 2008)

Been a huge fan of this and the previous Naruto thread. Finally took the courage to sign up and here's some 

Happy happy


No Naruto! That's not how you fight! 


Naruto is at it again..


----------



## ninjaneko (Jun 9, 2008)

Goldeneye said:


> Been a huge fan of this and the previous Naruto thread. Finally took the courage to sign up and here's some
> 
> Happy happy
> 
> ...


Lol, good job. Sora's face makes me happy too.


----------



## neshru (Jun 9, 2008)

Goldeneye said:


> Been a huge fan of this and the previous Naruto thread. Finally took the courage to sign up and here's some
> 
> Happy happy
> 
> ...


great shots


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2008)

Jesus fucking christ!

I'd thought they only draw that to get a reaction out of these hawk-eyed viewers!


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow. This is what I miss when I decide to stop watching the anime. LOL


----------



## Chillax (Jun 10, 2008)

subliminal messaging? 
sex permeates all


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jun 10, 2008)

naruto is kinky lol


----------



## clemy (Jun 10, 2008)

Goldeneye said:


> ER]
> No Naruto! That's not how you fight!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*Spoiler*: __ 





ha the animators were totally having fun with this ep, and me too


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 10, 2008)

Why are there sillhouettes in this frame? There's like a shadow of a man and an owl. And there's another figure there. I don't know what that is.


----------



## Deamiel (Jun 10, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> Why are there sillhouettes in this frame? There's like a shadow of a man and an owl. And there's another figure there. I don't know what that is.



You missed the more obvious smiley near the upper left hand corner.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 10, 2008)

i think yoyo just did that? he was the first one to find that screenshot, but theres images hidden on each color if u looked closely, and theyre mostly the images here in NF,

smiley on the yelloy flag, the  image on the blue, and spiderman on the red...

blubasaur on th tree, the three on the building i dont know who they are, but theres a pikachu on the roof, the ORLY owl on the sky, i dont know who's above it, and finally theres one on the penis tree trunk, but i cant identify it properly, looks like a diglett...


----------



## nick1689 (Jun 10, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> Why are there sillhouettes in this frame? There's like a shadow of a man and an owl. And there's another figure there. I don't know what that is.



ORLY?


----------



## Tobi (Jun 10, 2008)

ftw



so i herd u liek Mudkips???


----------



## Starrk (Jun 10, 2008)

Spiderman on the red towel/flag.


----------



## Sesshou No Kon (Jun 10, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> blubasaur on th tree, the three on the building i dont know who they are, but theres a pikachu on the roof, the ORLY owl on the sky, i dont know who's above it, and finally theres one on the penis tree trunk, but i cant identify it properly, looks like a diglett...


I think the one on the tree is Pedobear.


----------



## TadloS (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh man how many funny pic from episode 62(especially Naruto on the rampage).


----------



## Lochen (Jun 10, 2008)

Theres no way all those images were there originally were they?...


----------



## clemy (Jun 11, 2008)

haha photoshop rulz


----------



## Even (Jun 11, 2008)

I think some people need to start watching the actual episode before coming in here...


----------



## nick1689 (Jun 11, 2008)

So could you tell us what all the images are moonwalkerwiz? Some of them are a bit hard to make out.


----------



## TS_Basilisk (Jun 11, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> My God Naruto suck so much in filler time i don't belive we will ever see Naruto end anime if they don't change there work.



Watch out, Konoha, the potato vampire is after you and your delicious tubers!


----------



## ADA 2 (Jun 11, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> Why are there sillhouettes in this frame? There's like a shadow of a man and an owl. And there's another figure there. I don't know what that is.



wow there is a smily face, a cookie monster and a spidermna in that picture how awsome :L


----------



## Bree (Jun 11, 2008)

Goldeneye said:


> Been a huge fan of this and the previous Naruto thread. Finally took the courage to sign up and here's some
> 
> Happy happy
> 
> ...



 LOL! Nice...



*Spoiler*: _@Naruto=kyuubi_ 



I could rep you again!


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jun 11, 2008)

Goldeneye said:


> Been a huge fan of this and the previous Naruto thread. Finally took the courage to sign up and here's some
> 
> Happy happy
> 
> ...



HAHA LOL... Those damn fillers


----------



## Vanity (Jun 11, 2008)

Goldeneye said:


> Been a huge fan of this and the previous Naruto thread. Finally took the courage to sign up and here's some
> 
> Happy happy
> 
> ...



That first pic is really weird. o_O

What's he doing in that scene? I haven't been watching the fillers.


----------



## Even (Jun 11, 2008)

I think he was doing a somersault or something... you know, the intro-type jump thingy...


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 11, 2008)

nick1689 said:


> So could you tell us what all the images are moonwalkerwiz? Some of them are a bit hard to make out.



Haha, I thought they were really there.


----------



## clemy (Jun 12, 2008)

gosh no naruto this week really makes it boring ...
don't think we'll get to see a more funnier ep than this one lol
i wonder why do they always dress yamato in stupid suits in the extras?


----------



## Even (Jun 12, 2008)

cause gameshow announcers wear stupid suits, maybe?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 12, 2008)

Even said:


> cause gameshow announcers wear stupid suits, maybe?


Well, even here, in Poland, overall sucky country, they wear regular "serious" stuff.

//HbS


----------



## Oni (Jun 12, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> Well, even here, in Poland, overall sucky country, they wear regular "serious" stuff.
> 
> //HbS



Then you've never seen the nature of a Japanese TV-show, seriously, look it up in youtube and you'll understand why they don't wear regular stuff there.


----------



## Master of Bijuu (Jun 12, 2008)

Filler scenes are win.


----------



## kutanx (Jun 12, 2008)

*So, I noticed something in ep 134*




Am I the only one who sees it?


----------



## insane111 (Jun 12, 2008)

rofl, nice


----------



## OmegaTrooper (Jun 12, 2008)

lolololol shodai's wood


----------



## Chee (Jun 12, 2008)

Old                     .


----------



## Euraj (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow. 

I don't _look_ for stuff like that, though.


----------



## Noopytisk (Jun 12, 2008)

The picture is funny, but it just doesn't seem relevant enough to make a new thread about, it especially since there's a thread dedicated to these things already. Perhaps this should go in the funnily/poorly drawn pics thread? 

You can find it here: here


----------



## Even (Jun 13, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> Well, even here, in Poland, overall sucky country, they wear regular "serious" stuff.
> 
> //HbS



well, Japanese game shows aren't exactly known to be serious  Quite the opposite actually


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jun 13, 2008)

lol, wut?


----------



## Chee (Jun 13, 2008)

Tobi said:


> ftw
> 
> 
> 
> so i herd u liek Mudkips???



photoshop rulz.


----------



## Even (Jun 13, 2008)

lulz Such is the power of Shodai wood


----------



## kutanx (Jun 13, 2008)

Noopytisk said:


> The picture is funny, but it just doesn't seem relevant enough to make a new thread about, it especially since there's a thread dedicated to these things already. Perhaps this should go in the funnily/poorly drawn pics thread?
> 
> You can find it here: here




Thats great and all, but the title of that thread is "Funnily/Poorly drawn *Naruto Shippuden* scenes". This does not pretain to Shippuden.


----------



## clemy (Jun 13, 2008)

Oni said:


> Then you've never seen the nature of a Japanese TV-show, seriously, look it up in youtube and you'll understand why they don't wear regular stuff there.




lol so that only looked extra weird to me  seriously now i thought he looked like a junkie still very funny though


----------



## YoYo (Jun 13, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> Why are there sillhouettes in this frame? There's like a shadow of a man and an owl. And there's another figure there. I don't know what that is.



I think the last two are Epic Fail Guy and Rick Astely...not that i'd know 

Strange the easter eggs these animators put in the episodes eh?


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 13, 2008)

Wait whut?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2008)

haha, that's good stuff, shodai's legendery dick


----------



## nick1689 (Jun 13, 2008)

Does anyone know what all the pictures are? Care to enlighten us?


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 13, 2008)

you're a pervert. i bet you fapped to it too.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 14, 2008)

What am I supposed to be seeing?  the water?


----------



## lacey (Jun 14, 2008)

Look at the right hand side of the pic


----------



## MaPHacK (Jun 14, 2008)

This is made of epic fail.


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 14, 2008)

MaPHacK said:


> This is made of epic fail.



Shodai cannot fail.


----------



## Jaga (Jun 15, 2008)

lol... u can think of it as a sword... or a SWORD


----------



## Gamble (Jun 15, 2008)

did you just make a penis joke?

seriously?


----------



## nick1689 (Jun 15, 2008)

What, penis jokes can still be funny?! Some of the time anyway.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jun 15, 2008)

I think the animator played a practical joke


----------



## Gamble (Jun 15, 2008)

Tasmanian Tiger said:


> animator



inb4nerdrage


----------



## Grimmie (Jun 15, 2008)

OmegaTrooper said:


> lolololol shodai's wood



Never underestimate it


----------



## Ooter (Jun 15, 2008)

That's one big penor hes masturbating.


----------



## Taxman (Jun 15, 2008)

kutanx said:


> Thats great and all, but the title of that thread is "Funnily/Poorly drawn *Naruto Shippuden* scenes". This does not pretain to Shippuden.



The original poorly drawn thread that wasn't for shippuuden has seemingly disappeared.

I too don't think a thread just for this should have been made...so it's getting merged with the shippuuden one.


----------



## clemy (Jun 15, 2008)

omg, reading the posts on this page is totally worth it...


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2008)

Taxman said:


> The original poorly drawn thread that wasn't for shippuuden has seemingly disappeared.
> 
> I too don't think a thread just for this should have been made...so it's getting merged with the shippuuden one.



I remember it got mysteriously moved into the manga coloring subforum somehow.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 15, 2008)

Oni said:


> Then you've never seen the nature of a Japanese TV-show, seriously, look it up in youtube and you'll understand why they don't wear regular stuff there.





Even said:


> well, Japanese game shows aren't exactly known to be serious  Quite the opposite actually



Yeah, yeah... i know. I still can`t forget about the Bee People

//HbS


----------



## MaPHacK (Jun 15, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Shodai cannot fail.



Truth.


----------



## Taxman (Jun 15, 2008)

Geg said:


> I remember it got mysteriously moved into the manga coloring subforum somehow.



yeah, I remember that...I think splints merged it with a thread that was in coloring, but forgot to select to move it to KTV so instead it was moved to manga coloring.  I couldn't find it there when I went looking yesterday...>__>


----------



## YoYo (Jun 16, 2008)

nick1689 said:


> Does anyone know what all the pictures are? Care to enlighten us?




*Spoiler*: _For all the none Sherlocks out there_ 





1. 
2 
3. Spiderman
4. Bulbasaure
5. ORLY?
6. Pedobear
7. Mudkips
8. Rick Astely
9. Pikachu
10. Epic Fail Guy
11. Penistree


----------



## Yokuo (Jun 17, 2008)

^ Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Cindy (Jun 17, 2008)

There's some other pokemon to the left of #10, too.


----------



## Parcivale (Jun 18, 2008)

Cindy said:


> There's some other pokemon to the left of #10, too.



Looks like a Slowpoke.


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello, Friend?


----------



## cozapple (Jun 19, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> Hello, Friend?










LOL! hahahaha that's funny


----------



## Parcivale (Jun 19, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> Hello, Friend?



What's with his eyebrows?


----------



## Grimmie (Jun 19, 2008)

Whoa, I think Yamato has had enough drinks today


----------



## neshru (Jun 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _paper fingers?_


----------



## Catterix (Jun 19, 2008)

I was wondering about that.

My guess is that that is a screenshot from a particularly well animated moment from Team 7, and just like how Norio Matsumoto uses wiggly outlines to discern detail, Team 7 often use an element of jerky art in much the same way.


----------



## neshru (Jun 19, 2008)

it has to be an in motion shot of course. I don't think anyone would have any doubt about it.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes, indeed Mr High Horse.

Just explaining to calm the waters before any real complaints occurred about crap art next special.


----------



## Grimmie (Jun 19, 2008)

At first I thought that Yamato had a cigar on his hand


----------



## neshru (Jun 19, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Yes, indeed Mr High Horse.


what's a high horse?
And there's nothing to explain really, idiots and trolls will complain anyway. The others will figure it out.


----------



## Bree (Jun 19, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> Hello, Friend?



Wow...that's hilarious and scary at the same time! 

...but more scary


----------



## Catterix (Jun 19, 2008)

I like how Yamato's using his fingers as chopsticks.

Very inventive, despite looking quite so scary.


----------



## clemy (Jun 19, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> Hello, Friend?



gosh does yamato look drunk or what


----------



## Catterix (Jun 19, 2008)

He _is_ drunk 

All is explained in the episode


----------



## clemy (Jun 19, 2008)

really i can't wait for the subs


----------



## Catterix (Jun 19, 2008)

It's in the Omake at the end. Alas, it's not really a part of the episode, although the way this one is written, it could seem possible.


----------



## clemy (Jun 19, 2008)

if yamato was  actually being drunk in the actual ep i'd get drunk too  but the fillers couldn't possibly take it This far heh ...


----------



## Jesus (Jun 19, 2008)

Catterix said:


> I like how Yamato's using his fingers as chopsticks.
> 
> Very inventive, despite looking quite so scary.



I could see other uses for this ability


----------



## Catterix (Jun 19, 2008)

clemy said:


> if yamato was  actually being drunk in the actual ep i'd get drunk too  but the fillers couldn't possibly take it This far heh ...



He's one of the weirdest drunks I've ever seen...

Maybe it's his wood.


----------



## neshru (Jun 20, 2008)

only main characters get to have a shadow.


----------



## Grimmie (Jun 20, 2008)

Whoa didn't notice that! Nice catch!


----------



## clemy (Jun 20, 2008)

ha ha 
sounds like discrimination to me


----------



## neshru (Jun 20, 2008)

you shouldn't zoom too much on low quality backgrounds...


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 20, 2008)

neshru said:


> you shouldn't zoom too much on low quality backgrounds...



Lol wut?


----------



## Anz (Jun 20, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> Hello, Friend?



yes he was drunk at this scene.. and it's just the funniest


----------



## Archah (Jun 20, 2008)

Itachi-zombie!


----------



## Mori (Jun 20, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> Hello, Friend?



  

Lookin' good there Yamato.

And LOL at zombie Itachi.


----------



## Nayrael (Jun 20, 2008)

So then... the false Itachi (clan-murderer) killed th true Itachi we saw in Sasuke's flashbacks before?


----------



## Kool ka lang (Jun 20, 2008)

I thought there would be more pics in here. 

I saw some really bad ones in this ep, (along with good ones.)


----------



## Naruto=kyuubi (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm on vacation, and I won't be able to post any funnies for a looong time. Meh, I had a good run.  I'll check out guys' finds in 57 days.


----------



## Table (Jun 21, 2008)

Archah said:


> Itachi-zombie!



What the hell is that?!?!?!?


----------



## clemy (Jun 21, 2008)

everybody's just fired up for the next zombie nation ep


----------



## lodmad (Jun 21, 2008)

neshru said:


> only main characters get to have a shadow.


Genjutsu! 
Nice find.


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Jun 21, 2008)

Archah said:


> Itachi-zombie!



 He still looks hot though. 

And lol at the drunk Yamato, that extra scene
was awesome!


----------



## RaZzy (Jun 22, 2008)

neshru said:


> you shouldn't zoom too much on low quality backgrounds...



Uhhh codec maybe?


----------



## dora ♥ (Jun 22, 2008)

Archah said:


> Itachi-zombie!



Awesome, lol. ​


----------



## Catterix (Jun 22, 2008)

Sakura really does look kinda cool... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's because she's at an angle and is looking at Naruto. People's eyes often look weird like that... but blimey!


----------



## lacey (Jun 22, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> Hello, Friend?



Now I KNOW I've seen that face _somewhere_....


----------



## siyang2 (Jun 22, 2008)

All the distance drawings of say full body figures aren't so good. Especially the ones through episodes 20ish when Gai's team were fighting themselves. The Gai's look extremely weird from far away. The close ups are all very well done.....just not the zoomed out pictures...


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Jun 22, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> Why are there sillhouettes in this frame? There's like a shadow of a man and an owl. And there's another figure there. I don't know what that is.


enhance...
Mudkeps?


----------



## KohZa (Jun 23, 2008)

neshru said:


> only main characters get to have a shadow.


hahah a lol nice find .those two person is a ghost


----------



## clemy (Jun 24, 2008)

was it me or did young asuma look older than the present one


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 24, 2008)

The anime team can't draw young adults/teens right sometimes. Remember Kimimaro? He was only 15 but the Anime team made him look like he was 30.


----------



## nick1689 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> The anime team can't draw young adults/teens right sometimes. Remember Kimimaro? He was only 15 but the Anime team made him look like he was 30.



Really, 15? That is surprising. I thought he would have been at least 24, or around that age.


----------



## Even (Jun 24, 2008)

that's the case with most shonen anime actually... They make young people look older than they are


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 24, 2008)

nick1689 said:


> Really, 15? That is surprising. I thought he would have been at least 24, or around that age.



Yup. Its more obvious in the manga since Kimimaro looks more like a teen there. The databook confirms that he is 15 years old. The rest of the Sound Four are 14 btw. (Even though they look like adults :amazed)


----------



## Shodai (Jun 24, 2008)

Even said:


> lulz Such is the power of Shodai wood



Good to know my gospel has been spread to all areas of the forums.


----------



## nick1689 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Yup. Its more obvious in the manga since Kimimaro looks more like a teen there. The databook confirms that he is 15 years old. The rest of the Sound Four are 14 btw. (Even though they look like adults :amazed)



14? Whoa. Even the way they act make them seem older, let alone the way theyre drawn. Why do they make them look so old? Maybe its just easier that way..


----------



## Nayrael (Jun 24, 2008)

Don't know, they always looked like 14 years old to me.


----------



## clemy (Jun 24, 2008)

Even said:


> that's the case with most shonen anime actually... They make young people look older than they are




ok  but still, young asuma looks over 40 while present asuma looks 28  well at least to me


----------



## Even (Jun 24, 2008)

With Asuma, I think they made him look more rough when he was younger, like being more adventurous, and not caring too much about his appearance, while now he's more sophisticated


----------



## neshru (Jun 24, 2008)

RaZzy said:


> Uhhh codec maybe?


it's not the codec, it's just a low resolution background.








...poor soul


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 24, 2008)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Yup. Its more obvious in the manga since Kimimaro looks more like a teen there. The databook confirms that he is 15 years old. The rest of the Sound Four are 14 btw. (Even though they look like adults :amazed)



Holy sh-- Tayuya is 14?


----------



## ryne11 (Jun 24, 2008)

Sound 5 probably used drugs to look older

Sasuke + Drug pr00ved? 


and lol ad the dead person in the pile after Eneru's Judgement


----------



## ninjaneko (Jun 28, 2008)

Since there was no episode this week and I'm bored I thought I'd post something random.
From the second OVA:

pek I've increased the size of my head just for you, Sasuke-kuu~n!


And this isn't poorly drawn or anything. It's just for the lulz:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDy4X6G0EZo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Burke (Jun 28, 2008)

these are awesome
you guys are awesome


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jun 28, 2008)

ninjaneko that is my favorite scene from all the ova's XD
i love how even the music slows down and gets all distorted
poor naruto, always gotta do something stupid in the ova's and movies XD


----------



## Mori (Jun 29, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> Holy sh-- Tayuya is 14?



I'm surprised too. I would have guessed her age to be in the early 20s. ;/


----------



## chrisp (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## clemy (Jun 30, 2008)

^ lol 
thx for keeping this thread fun even if there was no ep last week


----------



## Even (Jun 30, 2008)

talk about stating the obvious


----------



## akatsuki8 (Jun 30, 2008)

Artanis said:


> Since the old thread disappeared somehow, and tomorrow the new series will start, I've decided to open a sequel to the old thread. So start to post scenes!
> 
> 
> 
> Her nose looks akward



it does look akward


----------



## neshru (Jun 30, 2008)

her eyes are... scary


----------



## lacey (Jun 30, 2008)

I like the detail in her eyes....they're just too big xD


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 30, 2008)

Here:


----------



## clemy (Jul 1, 2008)

^ lol
 i think they just saw santa and santa looked like sasuke


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 1, 2008)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I like the detail in her eyes....they're just too big xD


looks normal for part 1 sakura to me


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2008)

Here:


----------



## Spiral (Jul 1, 2008)

i love this one!


----------



## Shirker (Jul 1, 2008)

MWAAHHHAAA HAHAHAHAHAHAAA!!!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! *Gaaaaaasp*

Whooo... *wipes tear*

"You're" is spelled wrong...


----------



## Catterix (Jul 1, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Here:



There is actually nothing wrong with those, nor particularly funny.


----------



## dora ♥ (Jul 1, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Here:



Lol. ​


----------



## neshru (Jul 2, 2008)

ryne11 said:


> Sound 5 probably used drugs to look older


using drugs to look _older_ makes *so* much sense



Hollow'd Heart said:


> Here:


try harder


----------



## TadloS (Jul 2, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Here:



Nothing funny, nothing bad drawn.


----------



## Robin (Jul 2, 2008)

man that chio-chan is so cute


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 2, 2008)

Here: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[DLMURL="http://images.myfavoritegames.com/gallery-db-z-gt-x/Other_Anime/Naruto/Screenshots/Shippuuden_Episodes/Episodes_041-060/Episode_044/NarutoShippuuden-Episode044_311.jpg"][/DLMURL]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[DLMURL="http://images.myfavoritegames.com/gallery-db-z-gt-x/Other_Anime/Naruto/Screenshots/Shippuuden_Episodes/Episodes_041-060/Episode_044/NarutoShippuuden-Episode044_006.jpg"][/DLMURL]


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jul 2, 2008)

That Oro one is funny


----------



## Catterix (Jul 2, 2008)

Hmm... Now you're trying _too_ hard 

Hmm... I really need to post more pics here


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 2, 2008)

The Suckura one is funny.


----------



## clemy (Jul 3, 2008)

lol orochimaru looks really tempting


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 4, 2008)

Lucky...All the guys in Narutoverse wants to be Sakura


----------



## clemy (Jul 4, 2008)

^^ha ha i laughed so hard at that scene: it was funny how sakura's nose hurt but tsunade didn't feel anything


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 4, 2008)

oh i thought tsunade someone legs
so i get a completely different idea than you guys


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 5, 2008)

Where's that from? D:


----------



## Even (Jul 5, 2008)

the latest episode  Sakura got owned by Tsunade's tits


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 5, 2008)

63 or the double ep?

I didn't see it in either ¬__¬


----------



## Even (Jul 5, 2008)

the double ep. 65 I believe it was...


----------



## neshru (Jul 5, 2008)

o_O


----------



## Even (Jul 5, 2008)

hahahaha, nice find neshru


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Jul 5, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> 63 or the double ep?
> 
> I didn't see it in either ?__?




65, right near the beginning.

The best part is when Sakura is rubbing her nose, trying to pretend that she hurt it in the boob crash. We all know the truth - she's getting one of those anime nosebleeds.


----------



## clemy (Jul 5, 2008)

^lol
the  description to that pic -o_O- is so right


----------



## Catterix (Jul 5, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> oh i thought tsunade someone legs
> so i get a completely different idea than you guys



That just made no sense whatsoever.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 5, 2008)

Catterix said:


> That just made no sense whatsoever.



may be if you think it will make sense
if you didnt get it  doesnt mean it make no sense


----------



## neshru (Jul 5, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> may be if you think it will make sense
> if you didnt get it  doesnt mean it make no sense


dude, it didn't make any sense.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 5, 2008)

ah i thought sakura was  sucking on something
that what came to my mind


----------



## Even (Jul 5, 2008)

so you mistook Tsunade for being someone's legs, hence Sakura giving someone a blowjob? aaah, makes much more sense now


----------



## clemy (Jul 5, 2008)

ah don't fantasize like this people  -this stuff wont happen in naruto not even in fillers lol they're not_ that_ desperate


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Catterix (Jul 5, 2008)

^ Even then I still can't see how that can be seen as giving a blowjob... unless someone has incredible high hips...

Ah well, here's a few shots from episode 64:
(NOTE: They have spoilers for the episode)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Poor Asuma. A small foot means a small...?





*Spoiler*: __ 




Do the funky dance! "Ooh, look at me, I'm Egyptian!" Dumbass 





*Spoiler*: __ 




And here we have... GORILLA MAN!!





*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto's looking... where, exactly?





*Spoiler*: __ 




BOOBIES FOR NARUTO!! (They're just about the only things without a corner in this shot)





*Spoiler*: __ 




Tsunade and Naruto are so stunned! ... I think 




And here's 2 from the preview for episode 66:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto's next Jutsu! Retangle leg and wonky face! See Akatsuki run in fear!!! 





*Spoiler*: __ 




"uhhh... wut?"




Most of these are in-motion shots but even then!


----------



## dora ♥ (Jul 6, 2008)

Catterix said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol. ​


----------



## clemy (Jul 6, 2008)

my fav is the one with naruto and tsunade


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 6, 2008)

neshru said:


> o_O



Rofl, their masks look too cute to be taken seriously.


----------



## Even (Jul 6, 2008)

Great finds Catterix Yamato looks shocked in the last one


----------



## Cindy (Jul 6, 2008)

Yamato doesn't need a flashlight to look scary.


----------



## Spyfire (Jul 7, 2008)

Created an account just to post this here!
[/IMG]
Edited myself


----------



## Bree (Jul 7, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Ah well, here's a few shots from episode 64:
> (NOTE: They have spoilers for the episode)
> 
> 
> ...




Those are hilariously badly drawn  The next episode doesn't look to good either



Spyfire said:


> Created an account just to post this here!
> 
> Edited myself



 ...his mouth


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!! i love the shot of naruto diving for tsunade's boobs!!
out of context it's so damn funny, and i can see the potential for many funny captions added to that shot


----------



## Emily (Jul 7, 2008)

Stop raping Yamato already.  I don't even remember the last time they drew him so well my eyes weren't bleeding..


*Spoiler*: __ 



Genma.


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 8, 2008)

Naruto save the Hokage jumping in her boobs? Oh Fuck these fillers they are made for sick people.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jul 8, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> Naruto save the Hokage jumping in her boobs? Oh Fuck these fillers they are made for sick people.



oh so you think jumping on boobies is sick but you made no comment about sakura's face getting owned by said boobies *knowing smirk*


----------



## lacey (Jul 8, 2008)

Catterix said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fwawesomeness


----------



## neshru (Jul 8, 2008)

what happened to you, asuma?


----------



## chibbselect (Jul 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Good god...is that Kurenai?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 8, 2008)

lol, isnt that sakura's old teacher?


----------



## Louchan (Jul 8, 2008)

It is.
The one who teached them flower arrangement.
Her name is... let's see... Suzume Namida.


----------



## clemy (Jul 9, 2008)

rofl that pic with yamato being "surprised?" it's hilarious
 i wish they'd shown danzou's pic


----------



## MaPHacK (Jul 9, 2008)

neshru said:


> what happened to you, asuma?



thats just awful.  didnt even notice this one either.


----------



## dora ♥ (Jul 9, 2008)

Spyfire said:


> Created an account just to post this here!
> 
> Edited myself



Haha! That's good! ♥



neshru said:


> what happened to you, asuma?



Wow.​


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Jul 9, 2008)

@ Asuma.


----------



## neshru (Jul 9, 2008)

call it attention to detail, but what's up with that lonely leaf?


----------



## Sasori_sama (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm willing to overlook the face but what's up with that gimp foot? 

Now I'm just waiting for someone to post an animated gif of that homo erotic moment Sora and Naruto shared on the roof.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jul 10, 2008)

oh lawd


----------



## Mori (Jul 10, 2008)

Sasori_sama said:


> I'm willing to overlook the face but what's up with that gimp foot?
> 
> Now I'm just waiting for someone to post an animated gif of that homo erotic moment Sora and Naruto shared on the roof.



lol, I can't stop looking at his face.  

And @ Asuma.


----------



## Temp_Position (Jul 11, 2008)

Spyfire said:


> Created an account just to post this here!
> [/IMG]
> Edited myself



awe, he looks so chibi and adorable here. Nice find.


----------



## dora ♥ (Jul 11, 2008)

My God. ​


----------



## =:Kakashi*Zabuza:= (Jul 11, 2008)

Each picture gets worse and worse with each passing
second of my time...


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 11, 2008)

hyperdeath said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Itachi's Academy teacher was in this scene as well. 



neshru said:


> what happened to you, asuma?



That's just sad...


----------



## Emily (Jul 11, 2008)

Sasori_sama said:


> --
> 
> Now I'm just waiting for someone to post an animated gif of that homo erotic moment Sora and Naruto shared on the roof.



That's just sad. 

And the one who does a gif from that scene will get slaughtered by me. Sora fails!


----------



## Vanity (Jul 11, 2008)

neshru said:


> what happened to you, asuma?



That Asuma pic looks really bad. There's just something very off-looking about his legs.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jul 11, 2008)

I hate these ppl who keep on quoting the same pictures over and over again, even the the OP posting it in the same page.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 11, 2008)

Tasmanian Tiger said:


> I hate these ppl who keep on quoting the same pictures over and over again, even the the OP posting it in the same page.



Sorry. I'll go and spoiler tag it in my quote of it.

I only quote it because otherwise people might be unsure of exactly what I'm talking about/what image I'm referring to. >_<


----------



## clemy (Jul 11, 2008)

dear god, these were hilarious

someone better post some naruto-sora action


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 11, 2008)

clemy said:


> dear god, these were hilarious
> 
> someone better post some naruto-sora action


Your wish is my command 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Gotcha! Naruto's face!



And even better...

*Spoiler*: __ 




Sora's betrayal of Konoha comes back to bite him in the rear...






*Spoiler*: __ 





Okay, I know it's not Sasuke, but it does remind me of him...sorta. Plus there's a cool faceless old man back there.





*Spoiler*: __ 




Some ugly filler heads, especially the tiny headed man on the far left and that square-headed guy on the far right. It's alright though, since they only appeared for like half a second. ...Okay, so I'm reaching a little.




Special eps really were special. Next to no fodder for postage in this thread.


----------



## chibbselect (Jul 12, 2008)

lol, that was the girls' teacher, huh? Thanks for pointing that out.You guys have good memories. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





And it was drawn by a zombie, too!



...looks like Chojis running from a boulder.



Not that bad, but I think Sora's face looked weird. And yeah, it's another SoraxNaru scene.


----------



## clemy (Jul 12, 2008)

yeai the sora naruto moment made the ep funny to me


----------



## Mangekkio (Jul 13, 2008)

Not bad overall but does have some mistakes. Headband is kinda weird, Minatos nose.


----------



## TadloS (Jul 13, 2008)

Mangekkio said:


> Not bad overall but does have some mistakes. Headband is kinda weird, Minatos nose.



Yeah, protectors is too small and Minato nose kinda weird. But maybe it just a photo should look like this.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 13, 2008)

none of them look on model on that pic 8_D


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Jul 13, 2008)

OMG, those pics 

Hooray, the team yondaime lot look as what they are, crap XDDD
For the Gaiden invokers, you better prepare for filler in that too  

Yamato is like Gai: the only way they both look a little less badass (if that's possible) is drawing them liek crap.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh great, they raped Yondaime too...


----------



## dora ♥ (Jul 13, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! And that faceless old man is awesome. ♥​


----------



## thesh00ter (Jul 14, 2008)

yeah man, why do they have Kakashi and them so tall?


----------



## clemy (Jul 14, 2008)

yes all and all that pic looks weird


----------



## Bree (Jul 14, 2008)

lol  lovin the latest pictures~



ninjaneko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...







hyperdeath said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 He looks dead...


----------



## Xenuftw (Jul 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Just call him Arseuma


----------



## chrisp (Jul 15, 2008)

Wait - will Kakashi Gaiden be animated?


----------



## Xenuftw (Jul 15, 2008)

I doubt it, although if they want to stretch out more time from the anime and manga they could do it next after these fillers. That would rock!


----------



## Catterix (Jul 15, 2008)

thesh00ter said:


> yeah man, why do they have Kakashi and them so tall?



They're not.

Yondaime's sitting the background. So he looks smaller by perspective.


----------



## clemy (Jul 16, 2008)

yeah but they didn't really manage to_ put him in the background _- and that's why   the pic looks weird


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 16, 2008)

Xenuftw said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Just call him Arseuma



Those ninja are in carbonite


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 18, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Those ninja are in carbonite


Screw them, they`ll never be as cool as Han Solo!

//HbS


----------



## MSkyDragons (Jul 20, 2008)

I bring you looping NaruSora GIF seXXors:

*Spoiler*: __ 












And on another note, if anyone is looking for those video compilations from the old thread, they got removed from youtube. (WTF TV Tokyo). Anyway, you can find them .


----------



## Xenuftw (Jul 20, 2008)

MSkyDragons said:


> I bring you looping NaruSora GIF seXXors:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



 that's going in my sig


----------



## Moonraker_One (Jul 21, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



photoshop'd
*Spoiler*: __ 







Yamato saves the day!


----------



## Mαri (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice GIF Good job Sora!


----------



## Even (Jul 21, 2008)

It's a bird, it's a plane, it's...... YAMATO!!!


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

MSkyDragons said:


> I bring you looping NaruSora GIF seXXors:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Well, holy shit. 

JokerxBatman > NaruSora.


----------



## clemy (Jul 22, 2008)

ha ha those naru sora moments rule


----------



## Brokensharingan (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah when i was watching it i was thinking, there is going to be so many sex jokes now.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 22, 2008)

MSkyDragons said:


> I bring you looping NaruSora GIF seXXors:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



o_o That 2nd one looks especially naughty.

I wish there were more naughty-ish Deidara gifs.


----------



## RokubiFox (Jul 24, 2008)

did anyone notice the poster for Naruto Shippuden movie two right after Yamato kills that earth guy? look at the building when the land around the tree dissappears. I dont know how to upload image


----------



## Catterix (Jul 24, 2008)

DragonChaos15 said:


> did anyone notice the poster for Naruto Shippuden movie two right after Yamato kills that earth guy? look at the building when the land around the tree dissappears. I dont know how to upload image



Yeah Felix posted an image of it, it's pretty cool.

I remember a few times during the Part 1 fillers they had banners with; "Naruto 3" to celebrate the third Naruto movie.


----------



## geG (Jul 24, 2008)

Ha I remember they did that with the 3rd movie too.

edit: catterix


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 24, 2008)

SPAM!







good god, wtf's wrong with akamaru @_@




hehe nice...


----------



## Mori (Jul 24, 2008)

MSkyDragons said:


> I bring you looping NaruSora GIF seXXors:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



lol, that's pretty scary. o_o


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 25, 2008)

That's just... lol!
How do crap drawings like that pass judgement, Pierrot?
Fucking hell.


----------



## clemy (Jul 25, 2008)

omg! akamaru's face :amazed


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 25, 2008)

Akamaru: You`re so weak, pitiful creatures. 

//HbS


----------



## Catterix (Jul 25, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> Akamaru: You`re so weak, pitfull creatures.
> 
> //HbS



Konoha ninjas are full of pits now, are they? :S


----------



## Archah (Jul 25, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> SPAM!



ROFL! Akamaru looks like Falkor/Fuyur (Neverending story).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 25, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Konoha ninjas are full of pits now, are they? :S


My bad. A typo. But yeah, they are o_O

And i gotta buy new keyboard, this one stops working sometimes, and example - i wanted to type "pitifull" and it read "pitfull"

//HbS


----------



## Kage (Jul 25, 2008)

MSkyDragons said:


> I bring you looping NaruSora GIF seXXors:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



it's like watching a train wreck, i can't look away 




Dynamic Dragon said:


> hehe nice...


llama akamaru?


----------



## Vanity (Jul 25, 2008)

^ Akamaru sure does look weird there, especially in the first one. His neck is totally off.


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 25, 2008)

Poor akamaru and we dont see him that much in shippuden


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 26, 2008)

Akamaru doesn`t look like a dog, does he? Just look at his head and neck!

//HbS


----------



## clemy (Jul 26, 2008)

yeah and it's too bad especially since he stands near kiba who has that super cool  gaze


----------



## Even (Jul 26, 2008)

on the first pic, Akamaru is looking to his right, but yeah, looks pretty weird nonetheless...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 26, 2008)

@MSkyDragons: ...I quite like that NaruSora loop. xD

@Dynamic Dragon: LMAO @Akamaru, even kind of has a  face. Now I don't feel so bad about my lack in animal drawing ability.


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 26, 2008)

^ Lol Reps for you.


----------



## dora ♥ (Jul 27, 2008)

Awesome.

​


----------



## Samochan (Jul 27, 2008)

So this is where the filler team gets their inspiration from?

*reps*


----------



## rideg32 (Jul 27, 2008)

Ya they did screw akumaru up big time in shippuden, i mean he doesn't even look like a dog at all.


----------



## Bree (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice   

*+reps*


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 27, 2008)

KN4's eyes are weird....

Oro looking shocked:
Chubby KN:


----------



## Even (Jul 27, 2008)

those are really old though....


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah....but that arc had some bad animation....here's one:


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 27, 2008)

Nothing bad about them, but still funny looking.


----------



## geG (Jul 27, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Yeah....but that arc had some bad animation....here's



That episode didn't though


----------



## Catterix (Jul 27, 2008)

Even said:


> those are really old though....



Yeah, and not even badly drawn either.



Hollow'd Heart said:


> Yeah....but that arc had some bad animation....here's



Yeah, it had a few moments, but this was not one of them at all.



Artanis said:


> Nothing bad about them, but still funny looking.



Exactly. And not even that, I wouldn't say that the first 2 are even funny looking. I kinda understand with the bloated KN4... Hollow' Heart, you're trying too hard.


----------



## MaPHacK (Jul 27, 2008)

u fail, nothing wrong with any of those kn4 shots


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 27, 2008)

Not even KN4's fatness?


----------



## Even (Jul 28, 2008)

nope.... He's supposed to look like that.... funny looking, yes, badly drawn, no....


----------



## Koi (Jul 28, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Oro looking shocked:


He.. looks hot there, actually. o_o


Dynamic Dragon said:


> good god, wtf's wrong with akamaru @_@


Haha, oh my god.  It's like they don't even care.


----------



## Yokuo (Jul 28, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Oro looking shocked:



I actually really like that picture...


----------



## Even (Jul 28, 2008)

there's nothing wrong with it at all....


----------



## TS_Basilisk (Jul 29, 2008)

Actually, that was one of the best shots of Oro in the episode. Definitely better than the side-view lantern jaw shot.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 29, 2008)

Due to boredom, I post these. Nothing much, I just really like zombies ^_^

First, a non-zombah image of Sora being taken over Furido's knee:

Now the zombahz!

*Spoiler*: __ 




:amazed Yamato?




*Spoiler*: __ 




:amazed Neji? (I like this zombie, btw.)




*Spoiler*: __ 




Zombimaru posing for the camera




*Spoiler*: __ 




BARHAH!




*Spoiler*: __ 




Grrrr...graaagh...mrh?




No comment...


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jul 29, 2008)

BINGO!!!


----------



## KunoichiLouis (Jul 29, 2008)

It's like they're doing the wave


----------



## clemy (Jul 29, 2008)

ha ha thx for that comparison Archah


----------



## lacey (Jul 30, 2008)

Moonraker_One said:


> photoshop'd
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha, nice one~! *Reps*


----------



## Vanity (Jul 30, 2008)

^ Yeah that Orochimaru picture up there isn't bad at all. I like it.


I just thought something in my perverted mind there.


----------



## auto-matic (Jul 30, 2008)

akamaru's transforming into a puppy again, bad drawing


----------



## auto-matic (Jul 30, 2008)

NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Luftslott (Jul 30, 2008)

Poor Akamaru.. no respect


----------



## adam5aby (Jul 30, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Not even KN4's fatness?



im not dissing on your posts....but how IN GOD'S NAME did you come up with those photos from a well-drawn episode when the recent filler episodes have given us some of the funniest/most poorly drawn naruto stuff to date!?









props to people who photoshop this stuff. i have no idea how long that takes, however, i definitely appreciate the workmanship and effort.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jul 30, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I just thought something in my perverted mind there.



But wasn't that the funny thing there? I immediately thought of the same thing. Zombies getting something from Lee and Kiba.


----------



## rideg32 (Jul 30, 2008)

Zombie picture is kinda perverted...The Oro picture actuaally looks great, he looks normal for once .


----------



## Moonraker_One (Jul 31, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Oro looking shocked:



OMG! It's been revealed how the plot will be resolved!


----------



## dora ♥ (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice!​


----------



## KohZa (Jul 31, 2008)

Moonraker_One said:


> OMG! It's been revealed how the plot will be resolved!



 awesome!!!!!!


----------



## clemy (Jul 31, 2008)

omg  this is so good, it fits perfectly


----------



## RokubiFox (Jul 31, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> KN4's eyes are weird....
> 
> Oro looking shocked:
> Chubby KN:


 I dont see whats wrong


----------



## Vanity (Jul 31, 2008)

DragonChaos15 said:


> I dont see whats wrong



Me either. I think all of those pics are suppose to look like that. There's no drawing errors there.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, that girl always do that, she always post funny/weird/strange pics, that are, unfortunetly supposed to be that way. (WAP  - Works As Planned)

//HbS


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 31, 2008)

DragonChaos15 said:


> I dont see whats wrong





Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Me either. I think all of those pics are suppose to look like that. There's no drawing errors there.




Read the topic tittle lol! it says "*Funnily*/Poorly drawn Naruto Shippuden scenes! I think that those screens with KN4 is funny 

LS^^


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 31, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> Due to boredom, I post these. Nothing much, I just really like zombies ^_^
> 
> First, a non-zombah image of Sora being taken over Furido's knee:
> 
> ...



Oh my god. What episode is that? Know,so that i'll be able to skip tha silly crap.



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> ^ Yeah that Orochimaru picture up there isn't bad at all. I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought something in my perverted mind there.



You surely wasnt the only one here.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 31, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Oh my god. What episode is that? Know,so that i'll be able to skip tha silly crap.


From last week's ep, 67.


----------



## The Mighty Boosh (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## geG (Aug 1, 2008)

Indeed.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Aug 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Geg said:


> Indeed.






-- Captain Understatement on Naruto during filler


----------



## Fuujin (Aug 1, 2008)

The animation teams are so sick of doing filler they decided to strike...

*Spoiler*: __ 




...by rubbing a portion of Naruto's body out with each new filler episode


----------



## Jealousy (Aug 1, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> The animation teams are so sick of doing filler they decided to strike...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Glad I'm not the only one who saw that.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 1, 2008)

The last episode was fucking awful from start to finish


----------



## neshru (Aug 1, 2008)

...lol


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 1, 2008)

^HAHAHAHAHAHA XD poor sakura!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 1, 2008)

neshru said:


> ...lol



Is she farting?


----------



## Silaqui (Aug 1, 2008)

neshru said:


> ...lol



That's great!


----------



## ChibiKibi (Aug 1, 2008)

^^^ Gah, poor Sakura! 



ninjaneko said:


> No comment...



 
Lee and Kiba 

... omg Thriller ripoffs!


----------



## Grimmie (Aug 1, 2008)

I thought that there was something wrong with that Sakura and Yamato running scene.. Guess I was right


----------



## Lyenyo (Aug 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Face...knee...foot.... sigh





*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 




They will never get these angles right ...





*Spoiler*: __ 




He's behind you!
~.~ wut?





and a bonus one:

*Spoiler*: __ 




That's not the only thing that's special Naruto!


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 1, 2008)

^  what the hell


----------



## ninjaneko (Aug 1, 2008)

LOL. "Special Naruto" is my favorite.


----------



## LoT (Aug 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Kiba-Kun?!


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 1, 2008)

Special Naruto is hilarious.....wait is Kiba wearing _*eyeliner*_?!


----------



## koao (Aug 1, 2008)

LoT said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, what an oddly strangely familiar eyeliner..

Oh, no, Kiba, did you steal his eyeliner?


Well at least he didnt use lipliner as well


----------



## DeathWish08 (Aug 1, 2008)

That Kiba picture was something I actually noticed while watching that episode. I was like "Wtf?".


----------



## Vanity (Aug 1, 2008)

LowLifeScum said:


> and a bonus one:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Man, how can they make his eyes so messed up like that? :S

If not for that the pic wouldn't be that bad.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 1, 2008)

Those are fucking hilarious.

//HbS


----------



## Emily (Aug 1, 2008)

MSkyDragons said:


> I bring you looping NaruSora GIF seXXors:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



IT BURNS.


----------



## geG (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the eyes are shopped. I probably would have noticed that if it were in the episode


----------



## WalkingNosebleed (Aug 1, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> good god, wtf's wrong with akamaru @_@
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That literally made me lol


----------



## KohZa (Aug 1, 2008)

LowLifeScum said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


special naruto is my favourite


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Aug 1, 2008)

that's in-motion because i took a shot of that scene and naruto's eyes are fine.


----------



## Blue_Bird (Aug 1, 2008)

Not sure if anyone has posted this yet, and sorry if it already has been. I only just picked this up after watching the first bit.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 No lightning in the background... I guess he's just 'shocked'.





*Spoiler*: __ 



 Is Asuma Losing his hair?




Sorry, I just watched it and picked that up. Sorry if someone has already posted this. 

Edit: Put in the


----------



## ninjaneko (Aug 1, 2008)

^ Lol, Asuma. And no, no one's posted those I think. If you don't mind, please edit the post and put the links in image tags  for ease of viewing .


----------



## PlayStation (Aug 1, 2008)

neshru said:


> ...lol



Sakura pek


----------



## Lyenyo (Aug 1, 2008)

Geg said:


> I'm pretty sure the eyes are shopped. I probably would have noticed that if it were in the episode



Hehe yeah I messed them around in paint for fun :3


----------



## insane111 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Blue_Bird (Aug 1, 2008)

Heres the last two.




*Spoiler*: __ 



His eyes look a bit different.


----------



## Shugorei (Aug 1, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> The animation teams are so sick of doing filler they decided to strike...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...






Jealousy said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who saw that.



I thought that bit looked a bit weird when i saw the Ep i wasn't really sure if i was seeing things usually i don't tend to notice until later but that one really stuck out, oh well it was Kage-Bushin anyway


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Aug 1, 2008)

Is a *HAIR DEMON* really the best they could come up with


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Aug 2, 2008)

I found some myself, haha this episode had so many bad drawings it wasn't even funny. even in motion the drawings were terrible, anyways here are some.

Poor Naruto 






gangsta naruto


----------



## Dark Saint (Aug 2, 2008)

She'll suck you dry. 







Asuma is on something.


JK he isn't


----------



## lukulos (Aug 2, 2008)

full_metal_ninja said:


> Is a *HAIR DEMON* really the best they could come up with




*Spoiler*: __ 








''Holy shit Cousin-It, is that you?''


----------



## Emily (Aug 2, 2008)

This episode was the first *really* horrible episode I have seen in Shippuuden. I mean honestly, you could see dozens of lazy eyes, box-faces and weird hands without even pausing the video. 

This is getting just cruel. I wouldn't mind torturing Sora, but why all the characters? 







Poor Yamato and Asuma.. Why do they keep raping you? 
We should just paste the link to the episode.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 2, 2008)

This episode fucking owns. Weird shit all over the episode.

//HbS


----------



## Kage (Aug 2, 2008)

what's wrong with this one?


----------



## Even (Aug 2, 2008)

Asuma looks stoned


----------



## Kage (Aug 2, 2008)

well he does smoke joints


----------



## ninjaneko (Aug 2, 2008)

lukulos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that's what she reminded me of!


----------



## Dark Saint (Aug 2, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> This episode fucking owns. Weird shit all over the episode.
> 
> //HbS



I laughed at this because it's true.


----------



## Lyenyo (Aug 2, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> This episode fucking owns. Weird shit all over the episode.
> 
> //HbS



Damn! you made me think of a better caption for my bonus shot!



LowLifeScum said:


> and a bonus one:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


^- They did say it was a Naruto special this week


----------



## neshru (Aug 2, 2008)

full_metal_ninja said:


> Is a *HAIR DEMON* really the best they could come up with


I'm not sure why people have a problem with a hair demon. There are a lot of things in this series that are just as silly.


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Aug 2, 2008)

neshru said:


> I'm not sure why people have a problem with a hair demon. There are a lot of things in this series that are just as silly.



yes, but they usually come with explanations


----------



## Nekki (Aug 2, 2008)

full_metal_ninja said:


> yes, but they usually come with explanations



Except hair demon and the sort is popular in japan (and no idea where else) and there never is an explanation to it


----------



## neshru (Aug 3, 2008)

full_metal_ninja said:


> yes, but they usually come with explanations


not always. I would make you examples, but the characters I have in mind have yet to appear in the anime


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Aug 3, 2008)

Shizune? SHIZUNE?! 

Edit:



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA AHAHAHAHA HAHAHA

boku ga... kira da...


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Aug 3, 2008)

IMO, Episode 69 was more badly drawn than 68. 68 mostly screwed up on in-between motion shots or whatever you call them. 69 was really off-model. Kazuma there looks like he's high on Joker gas.


----------



## chibbselect (Aug 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




wtf doesn't make the animators cry?





*Spoiler*: __ 




No Sakura, you don't look more womanly...





*Spoiler*: __ 




_*shrug* Oh wait...Quagmire says All right!_


----------



## dora ♥ (Aug 4, 2008)

neshru said:


> and a bonus one:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Wow, lmao.



LoT said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kiba thought the emo look was pretty sexy so he decided to try it out for himself.



full_metal_ninja said:


> Is a *HAIR DEMON* really the best they could come up with



LOL!​


----------



## clemy (Aug 4, 2008)

ha ha 
i wanna thank everybody who posted pictures, they were hilarious
finally they changed yamato's suit this one looks more ok, in exchange they totally dressed sakura as a granny


----------



## Emily (Aug 4, 2008)

@kageneko: There was nothing wrong with Naruto, I just noticed how they keep raping some certain characters... Like Asuma and Yamato. And Sakura, too. I don't even remember the last time I saw a really woah-this-is-awesome-picture of those characters, and that's just sad. 

Lol'd hard at that "bonus one".


----------



## briface (Aug 5, 2008)

lmfao thankyou guys!
some of this stuff was great. (:


----------



## Sharada (Aug 5, 2008)

Awesome pics!!


----------



## Mintaka (Aug 5, 2008)

Judging from the horror I have just witnessed I wasn't wrong in skipping the fillers was I?

Or did I miss any lulz?


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Aug 6, 2008)

Tokoyami said:


> Judging from the horror I have just witnessed I wasn't wrong in skipping the fillers was I?
> 
> Or did I miss any lulz?



You're probably wrong in assuming that only fillers have that "horror." I fear that it may actually extend to the upcoming canon arc.


----------



## Noopytisk (Aug 6, 2008)

Did anyone notice in this shot how the guy in the middle just has a weird open-mouthed grin on his face the entire time (right in the middle of the heated situation)? Looks like he's going, "Yeah, I'm happy to be here!" lol


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Aug 6, 2008)

Noopytisk said:


> Did anyone notice in this shot how the guy in the middle just has a weird open-mouthed grin on his face the entire time (right in the middle of the heated situation)? Looks like he's going, "Yeah, I'm happy to be here!" lol



No, he's clearly ogling at Ino's boobs.


----------



## The Mighty Boosh (Aug 6, 2008)

Triste Morningstar said:


> Shizune? SHIZUNE?!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



I posted that Shizune one a few pages back but no one noticed.


----------



## TrueSalvation (Aug 6, 2008)

Noopytisk said:


> Did anyone notice in this shot how the guy in the middle just has a weird open-mouthed grin on his face the entire time (right in the middle of the heated situation)? Looks like he's going, "Yeah, I'm happy to be here!" lol



Haha all their faces look weird, but that guy in the middle's expession is lulzy


----------



## Emily (Aug 6, 2008)

Don't blame the guy.. A moment ago there was a bunch of stinky zombies.. now a girl with revealing clothes. He thought he was going to die. In that situation I'd be checking out for boobies too. And I'm a girl.


----------



## clemy (Aug 6, 2008)

i actually noticed that dude too
ha ha his face is priceless -must be the porn cloth set ino wears


----------



## Mintaka (Aug 6, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> You're probably wrong in assuming that only fillers have that "horror." I fear that it may actually extend to the upcoming canon arc.


Your kidding me.....

I know that it's one of the shittiest arcs ever but COME ON!!!!!  I just watched the fillers and this recent episode took something that plotwise was kinda sorta decent and then proceeded to rape in the ass and throw into a cement mixer....
As for the animation and stills well I wasn't expecting much and I received less than that even.  I really hope your wrong about this next arc.



Oh who am I kidding.........


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2008)

neshru said:


> ...lol



she's turning into a super saiyan


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Aug 6, 2008)

Super Saiyan turning turning I


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Aug 6, 2008)

Tokoyami said:


> Your kidding me.....
> 
> I know that it's one of the shittiest arcs ever but COME ON!!!!!  I just watched the fillers and this recent episode took something that plotwise was kinda sorta decent and then proceeded to rape in the ass and throw into a cement mixer....
> As for the animation and stills well I wasn't expecting much and I received less than that even.  I really hope your wrong about this next arc.
> ...



Story-wise, you can expect something more from canon. But art and animation-wise, this should be just equal to filler quality.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 6, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> Story-wise, you can expect something more from canon. But art and animation-wise, this should be just equal to filler quality.



If a little better, given they'll have manga panels to base mood and dynamism of art.

And also, I daresay Pierrot will actually put more effort into the canon, so hopefully the fights will be grander.


----------



## Nefertiti (Aug 6, 2008)

full_metal_ninja said:


> Super Saiyan turning turning I



You should've done that in Photoshop, it'll look much more realistic.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 6, 2008)

Because anime is so realistic! 

And because it actually matters!! 

...


----------



## Nefertiti (Aug 6, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Because anime is so realistic!
> 
> And because it actually matters!!
> 
> ...



Riight...


----------



## Catterix (Aug 6, 2008)

Indeed 

-


----------



## MedievalNinja (Aug 6, 2008)

I wnat to use that Sakura Picture in my signature!


----------



## Catterix (Aug 6, 2008)

Then do so.


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Aug 7, 2008)

full_metal_ninja said:


> Super Saiyan turning turning I



LOL.


----------



## UmeYume (Aug 7, 2008)

Look at this...


----------



## Zack (Aug 7, 2008)

:rofl

damn fillers are evil >.>


----------



## UmeYume (Aug 7, 2008)

Yup they are XD


----------



## Desler (Aug 7, 2008)

Noopytisk said:


> Did anyone notice in this shot how the guy in the middle just has a weird open-mouthed grin on his face the entire time (right in the middle of the heated situation)? Looks like he's going, "Yeah, I'm happy to be here!" lol



I was actually looking at the Akatsuki guy on the left the whole time.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 7, 2008)

UmeYume said:


> Look at this...


I`m comi- AAAHHHHHH

felt soo gooood

//HbS


----------



## Mintaka (Aug 7, 2008)

Why am I slightly glad that I haven't watched the episode yet after seeing that pic?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh, yeah, you reminded me to watch the episode. Curse you!

//HbS


----------



## Legend (Aug 7, 2008)

full_metal_ninja said:


> Super Saiyan turning turning I



THATS PERFECT


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 7, 2008)

This is *not* a movement picture. It`s a static picture that was there, since camera switched from Sakura, for full 3 seconds, untill camera switched to Asuma.


Only thing moving there is his headband`s material, there was no wind at all (static hair, static trees)

//HbS


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Aug 7, 2008)

lol Sakura going super  Saiyan


----------



## Mintaka (Aug 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Hunted by sister said:


> This is *not* a movement picture. It`s a static picture that was there, since camera switched from Sakura, for full 3 seconds, untill camera switched to Asuma.
> 
> 
> Only thing moving there is his headband`s material, there was no wind at all (static hair, static trees)
> ...





Whats wrong with the top one?


----------



## Even (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm wondering the same thing....


----------



## Petzie (Aug 7, 2008)

Cracks me up every time. Just spent FOREVER laughing at that horse/dog/llama Akamaru.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 8, 2008)

Tokoyami said:


> Whats wrong with the top one?





Even said:


> I'm wondering the same thing....


I can`t capture it on static pic. It was there, not moving, for 3 seconds. To me, that was stupid and a bit funny at the same time, maybe i`m weird or something...

//HbS


----------



## Even (Aug 8, 2008)

Perhaps they were shocked with awe seeing Sora in KS4 (Kyuubi Sora 4-tails) state


----------



## PlayStation (Aug 8, 2008)

UmeYume said:


> Look at this...



Oh gawd              .


----------



## Catterix (Aug 8, 2008)

Even said:


> Perhaps they were shocked with awe seeing Sora in KS4 (Kyuubi Sora 4-tails) state



Yeah that was actually it.

It was a cheap way for Team 10 to have everyone stunned, by doing the sort of "silence, no motion" effect, where all sound mutes out and it just shows shots of everyone looking stunned. But for some reason, that picture stuck out to me as well. I think it's because it looks like it _should_ be an in-motion shot from the way it's drawn.

They also repeated the same shot of the group staring at Naruto & Sora about 5 times. It was very classic 90s anime, it felt kind of nostalgic


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 8, 2008)

"Sora you look kinda cool"


----------



## Sasori_sama (Aug 8, 2008)

No Asuma. I don't think they realize at all.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 8, 2008)

UmeYume said:


> Look at this...


"Ahh that hit the spot."


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Aug 8, 2008)

there wasn't one sec where the drawing was accurate.


----------



## Lyenyo (Aug 8, 2008)

Talk about a dragged out episode eh? so bad I could only re-watch a small bit before closing WMP ~.~

Anyways here's my share:


----------



## Temp_Position (Aug 8, 2008)

LowLifeScum said:


> Talk about a dragged out episode eh? so bad I could only re-watch a small bit before closing WMP ~.~
> 
> Anyways here's my share:




lol, whoa. Naruto is a meat head with a crooked eye.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 9, 2008)

/decides to wander off in vague horror at UmeYume's Sora screenshot.

I laughed pretty hard at the Asuma Sasori_sama posted though. As for that Naruto LowLifeScum posted, what bothers me more than the eyes is that huge neck.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 9, 2008)

Some of the ones that were just posted are honestly pretty bad.

I don't really actually care a great deal about the quality in these eps though considering that they're filler. I care more about the quality with the canon stuff.

Anyone else agree?


----------



## TS_Basilisk (Aug 9, 2008)

True, but if they don't care about the filler why are they doing it? Besides, they might try and do this in the canon like they did in episode 133. Lord, the art style was all over in that one and somehow their Kyuubified Naruto looked squishy.


----------



## Altron (Aug 9, 2008)

I have not stepped into this epic thread in a while


----------



## smyton (Aug 9, 2008)

hey now, episode 133 was awesome


----------



## raxor (Aug 9, 2008)

TS_Basilisk said:


> True, but if they don't care about the filler why are they doing it? Besides, they might try and do this in the canon like they did in episode 133. Lord, the art style was all over in that one and somehow their Kyuubified Naruto looked squishy.



Dude

That's one of the most awesome eps ever made for any anime.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah, but he's not wrong. There was little regard for on-model in that episode as it was pure animation based. Still, fantastic art, but it did look all over the place. And Naruto at times seemed to have no bones.


----------



## Luftslott (Aug 9, 2008)

Sasori_sama said:


> No Asuma. I don't think they realize at all.



Oh god that is just odd... poor Asuma being all "squeezed" like that.


----------



## Dilemma (Aug 9, 2008)

..Hi.


----------



## Even (Aug 10, 2008)

Shocking


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 10, 2008)

OMG!  Asuma! What happen to you!?


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow, Asuma looks really ugly, lol.


----------



## hypnotize (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh gawd it's not even funny anymore.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 10, 2008)

hypnotize said:


> Oh gawd it's not even funny anymore.



Yeah it is


----------



## Louchan (Aug 13, 2008)

Sasori_sama said:


> No Asuma. I don't think they realize at all.


----------



## geG (Aug 13, 2008)

I think part of the reason he looks like that is because the screen is so compressed


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 13, 2008)

Goddamn....

There's a fine line between a lazy drawing or ridiculously lazy drawing!


----------



## Zack (Aug 14, 2008)

oh dear god


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Aug 14, 2008)

hahaha


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 14, 2008)

He looks like he's having a seizure


----------



## Moonraker_One (Aug 14, 2008)

THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!


----------



## Grimmie (Aug 15, 2008)

That Asuma pic is just.. 

Do you mind if I use that on my sig?


----------



## Mori (Aug 15, 2008)

Sasori_sama said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aha, he looks like a character from the Disney Hercules cartoon. :s


----------



## Horrid Crow (Aug 15, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Some of the ones that were just posted are honestly pretty bad.
> 
> I don't really actually care a great deal about the quality in these eps though considering that they're filler. I care more about the quality with the canon stuff.
> 
> Anyone else agree?



Yes, but it's a shame that the filler overall had better quality then the cannon so far lol.
Well, atleast more consistant.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 15, 2008)

//HbS


----------



## Bree (Aug 15, 2008)

UmeYume said:


> Look at this...



 I wanna see it


:rofl .....


----------



## DarkDevice (Aug 15, 2008)

Sai truly is emotionless


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 15, 2008)

This is supposed to be Yugito Nii?!


----------



## Louchan (Aug 15, 2008)

*SORA IS NARUTO'S RAY OF SUNSHINE!
♪♫♪♪♫♪♪♫♪♪♫♪♪♫♪*


... Don't even ask. 
Blame my brother for this madness.


----------



## WalkingNosebleed (Aug 15, 2008)

DarkDevice said:


> Sai truly is emotionless



Wow, the animators were even too lazy to add his face


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 15, 2008)

Louchan said:


> *SORA IS NARUTO'S RAY OF SUNSHINE!
> ♪♫♪♪♫♪♪♫♪♪♫♪♪♫♪*
> 
> 
> ...



Omg... Hahaha!


----------



## ninjaneko (Aug 15, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"We'veSakura's finally been able to restore peace with her fists." lulz  



Louchan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha ha!


And lol @ the Faceless Sai!


----------



## TadloS (Aug 15, 2008)

Is it been for second like this? If It was I didn't noticed


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 15, 2008)

He doesn't have a mouth.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 15, 2008)

Look at the penguin hands on Naruto:

OMG i'm gonna faint like Hinata:


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 15, 2008)

Would be nice if Hinata was there. I want NaruHina action.

And don`t doublepost, please.

//HbS


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 15, 2008)

Sorry...how about this:


----------



## TadloS (Aug 15, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Sorry...how about this:



Peoples!!! Don't piss Naruto or you will end up like fake 4 tails kyuubi


----------



## neshru (Aug 15, 2008)

SoldaT said:


> Is it been for second like this? If It was I didn't noticed


It's only one frame, so it shouldn't really be noticeable. Well, I noticed it anyway


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 15, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Sorry...how about this:


Orochimaru style!

//HbS


----------



## Archah (Aug 15, 2008)

WTF happened with her lips?!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Disquiet (Aug 15, 2008)

Apparently Lee has the laziest eye in history.


----------



## Bellville (Aug 16, 2008)

ah.. unless somebody else can take a shot of it, I'm trying to get the shot of lee with only one set of eyelashes, and everybody else is looking at sora like it's raep time. it's at about 16:02 or so into the latest shippuden episode..
I'm trying to get a screenshot but my vlc media player craps out and closes everytime i click 'screenshot'. damn it all. 

*EDIT:*


----------



## Bellville (Aug 16, 2008)

Archah said:


> WTF happened with her lips?!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




*Spoiler*: __ 



NOOO Yuugito!!!! that's fuckinng HIDEOUS!!!


----------



## xRenChi (Aug 16, 2008)

Louchan said:


> *SORA IS NARUTO'S RAY OF SUNSHINE!
> ♪♫♪♪♫♪♪♫♪♪♫♪♪♫♪*
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, well yeah he is traveling xD


----------



## clemy (Aug 16, 2008)

^ haha
and penguin naruto ...


----------



## LadyStyx (Aug 16, 2008)

*LOOK AT THIS! XDDD*


*Spoiler*: __ 




EYE BREAK XD

Poor HidaHida ^^'




btw... has anybody a good program to make screenshoots... i've used movie maker and it sucks >3<


----------



## neshru (Aug 16, 2008)

this is kind of creepy...


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Aug 16, 2008)

that is extremely creepy.


----------



## Samochan (Aug 16, 2008)

Lee has unleashed the female residing inside him


----------



## Sheireen (Aug 16, 2008)

ROFL one pic is uglierfunnier than the other


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 16, 2008)

Bellville said:


> *EDIT:*


You gonna get raepd!


neshru said:


> this is kind of creepy...


Oh fuck. Oh shit   this is AWESOME 

//HbS


----------



## Hitt (Aug 16, 2008)

Bellville said:


> *EDIT:*



Not to mention, it seems Sakura's boobies have increased again.

Maybe their size depends on her mood, hmm?  When she's "happy"....oh geeze.  I can't even go there.


----------



## Emily (Aug 16, 2008)

Louchan said:


> *Spoiler*: __



 



neshru said:


> this is kind of creepy...



Wow, Lee looks more like a woman than Sakura.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 16, 2008)

neshru said:


> this is kind of creepy...



Wow, it's really scary....


----------



## LadyStyx (Aug 17, 2008)

haha! epic!


----------



## ADA 2 (Aug 17, 2008)

hahaha omfg, hidan has weird ass eyes now :L


----------



## LadyStyx (Aug 17, 2008)

the left one is pretty, but the right one... is fail XD


----------



## Mintaka (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks now I don't want to finish eating after seeing that lee pic.


----------



## YamiBakurasLostSoul (Aug 18, 2008)

I totally missed it. But when my friend Brii was watching the episode, she noticed something wasn't right with Ino...xD


----------



## PlayStation (Aug 18, 2008)

LadyStyx said:


> haha! epic!



lol,it looks weird


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 18, 2008)

@BrianTheGoldfish: I giggled pretty hard at the weirdness of his pupils.

@neshru: I think I now know what Lee's mother would look like. D:

@YamiBakurasLostSoul: What is that coming out the back of her head? AHHHhhhhHhhh.


----------



## Mori (Aug 18, 2008)

neshru said:


> this is kind of creepy...




I thought it was a manip for a second. Scary, but funny. 




YamiBakurasLostSoul said:


> I totally missed it. But when my friend Brii was watching the episode, she noticed something wasn't right with Ino...xD



O_O Well...


----------



## LadyStyx (Aug 18, 2008)

Takumi said:


> lol,it looks weird





LadyStyx said:


> haha! epic!


HEHE! maybe that! xD


----------



## Grimmie (Aug 18, 2008)

Bellville said:


> *EDIT:*




*Spoiler*: _Hello friend!_ 





Another kyuubi turning I?


----------



## xRenChi (Aug 18, 2008)

YamiBakurasLostSoul said:


> I totally missed it. But when my friend Brii was watching the episode, she noticed something wasn't right with Ino...xD
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




She's an deformed Elf!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 18, 2008)

YamiBakurasLostSoul said:


> I totally missed it. But when my friend Brii was watching the episode, she noticed something wasn't right with Ino...xD


Holy shit XD

//HbS


----------



## clemy (Aug 18, 2008)

ha ha the one with lee is priceless


----------



## iSPEC (Aug 18, 2008)

YamiBakurasLostSoul said:


> I totally missed it. But when my friend Brii was watching the episode, she noticed something wasn't right with Ino...xD



She's a demon spawn.


----------



## neshru (Aug 18, 2008)

lol@CS2 Ino.


----------



## TadloS (Aug 21, 2008)

From episode 72


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 21, 2008)

/\ That pic deserves some editing.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 21, 2008)

I WANT YOU
FOR AKATSUKI!​

Uncle Hidan for the win


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Aug 21, 2008)

You mean like this?


----------



## Naruto San (Aug 21, 2008)

Actually I think it's



I WANT YOU
FOR U.S.ARMY!​
They need soldiers, so why not start at a young age.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 21, 2008)

the scorpion's tail said:


> You mean like this?



Sure.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 21, 2008)

YOU CANT MAKE ME!
Lol!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh well. I wanted to give him Sam`s hat with Akatsuki cloud, and type "I want YOU to join Akatsuki" but i`m too lazy.

//HbS


----------



## kage_fubuki (Aug 21, 2008)

Couldn't resist. XD​


----------



## NSAMA (Aug 21, 2008)

well..i just saw it ....and i didn?t understand a word..so......this is what i think Suckura said..


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 21, 2008)

neshru said:


> this is kind of creepy...



You know what the sad thing is? Even Lee looks more feminine then Sakura will ever be.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 21, 2008)

He's looking like a shemale there.


----------



## Verdugo (Aug 21, 2008)

neshru said:


> this is kind of creepy...



OMG. 

WTF  Lee? XD

Oh anime team...


----------



## evilnarutofan (Aug 21, 2008)

kage_fubuki said:


> Couldn't resist. XD​



thats not a wart , thats part of his finger..


----------



## KohZa (Aug 21, 2008)

neshru said:


> this is kind of creepy...


Omg lee 0____0.scary but funny at the same time


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 22, 2008)

neshru said:


> this is kind of creepy...



" DAMN. I feel like a woman. bam bam"


----------



## kage_fubuki (Aug 22, 2008)

evilnarutofan said:


> thats not a wart , thats part of his finger..



*shrug* I'm aware of that. Still think it looks funny.


----------



## Bree (Aug 22, 2008)

neshru said:


> this is kind of creepy...





Louchan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 These pictures are hilarious!!


----------



## MedievalNinja (Aug 22, 2008)

YamiBakurasLostSoul said:


> I totally missed it. But when my friend Brii was watching the episode, she noticed something wasn't right with Ino...xD




What the hell is going on there?

Jeez Louise


----------



## Alucard (Aug 22, 2008)

ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 22, 2008)

Alucard.... strangely, your signature was a great summary of your post.

//HbS


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Aug 22, 2008)

neshru said:


> this is kind of creepy...



Go Speed Racer, go!


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 22, 2008)

No eyebrow! 

ZOMG it's the Flash!

No nose, chest, and different sized hands!


----------



## Even (Aug 22, 2008)

Her face is like that on purpose


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 22, 2008)

Hidan


----------



## Bree (Aug 22, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> No eyebrow!
> 
> ZOMG it's the Flash!



Lol Naruto's nose looks funny in the first one  And Shizune made me laugh


----------



## chibbselect (Aug 22, 2008)

At least the fillers are over. Kinda. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kakashi: "Yup." 
Asuma: "Uh-huh."
Kakashi: _*pops open beer*_
...
Asuma: "wtf is wrong with your ankles?" 





*Spoiler*: __ 






I don't know how to make animations, but these two pics _need_ to be made into one...





*Spoiler*: __ 




Hidan looks kinda cool.


----------



## neshru (Aug 22, 2008)

hyperdeath said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well...


----------



## chibbselect (Aug 22, 2008)

neshru said:


> well...



Hm, pretty much identical, go SP...

But I actually liked the screenshot, (and the manga image); I just thought his eyes were a little funny. 

And I don't think they got his grin quite right in the anime.


----------



## Mintaka (Aug 23, 2008)

Did anyone catch the part where asuma looks like he's scratching himself in the beggining?

Where he is getting his lighter?

Oh yeah WHY THE HELL ARE THEY MIXIN THERE SHIT FILLER WITH MAH KICKASS CANNON!?!?!?


----------



## Aeon (Aug 23, 2008)

Was this posted yet?



I noticed it while making a gif of said scene.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 23, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Was this posted yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed it while making a gif of said scene.


lol omg .nice find .


----------



## Aeon (Aug 23, 2008)

ZexionAxel said:


> lol omg .nice find .



It's only 1 frame so it's hard to miss. I guess they're trying to go for a Looney Toons kind of feel or something.


----------



## Undead (Aug 23, 2008)

Naruto's eyeballs! :rofl


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 24, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Was this posted yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed it while making a gif of said scene.


He kinda looks like a slug..... TSUNADE?!

//HbS


----------



## Louchan (Aug 24, 2008)

neshru said:


> well...


Damn, Hidan is a lot hotter in the manga. <3



Link83 said:


> Was this posted yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed it while making a gif of said scene.


Holy hell!! XD


----------



## adam5aby (Aug 24, 2008)

neshru said:


> well...



OWNED!


nice find


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Aug 24, 2008)

Link83 said:


> It's only 1 frame so it's hard to miss. I guess they're trying to go for a Looney Toons kind of feel or something.



 Lulz


----------



## Princess Hina (Aug 24, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Was this posted yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed it while making a gif of said scene.



oh gawd  D:


i lol'd


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 24, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Was this posted yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed it while making a gif of said scene.


 
 that's hilarious!!!!


----------



## lacey (Aug 24, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Was this posted yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed it while making a gif of said scene.



Poor Naruto D=


----------



## Naruto=kyuubi (Aug 25, 2008)

*BACK FROM LOOONG VACATION*

Sorry about these old pics, just catching up. Nice finds guys. I didn't have much left to work with.

Anbu Graffiti

LULZ I bet this one commited suicide cuz he was so fugly

-insert racist asian joke here- WASOOOOOH!!

nose + mouth = nouth

 doyyy look wut i can doo!

sssshhhh don't tell anyone i'm high


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 25, 2008)

I really should check into this thread more often, love.

@Naruto=kyuubi: I like the high one, his expression is perfect. xD


hyperdeath said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! I very much approve of this idea.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 25, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Was this posted yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed it while making a gif of said scene.



Wow, I never noticed that while watching it.

I can't imagine drawing that. LOL.


----------



## Nishibi (Aug 25, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Was this posted yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed it while making a gif of said scene.



LOL poor naruto


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 25, 2008)

Who the hell draw that Naruto anyway?

//HbS


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Aug 25, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Was this posted yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed it while making a gif of said scene.



LOL what the fuck?


----------



## GAR Kamina (Aug 25, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Was this posted yet?



Disgusting 

I know its is for comedic reason but i like dragon ball and one piece way of making eye bulge (its more funny and less disgusting).

Thank god its one panel so I didn't notice it while eating dinner


----------



## Sheireen (Aug 25, 2008)

the first part was better drawn 
there weren't eyeballs although they're kinda funny


----------



## Archah (Aug 25, 2008)

What happened, Tsunade?!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 25, 2008)

Holy shit. Ooooh fuck. This is so wrong.
gotta send it to Creator

//HbS


----------



## LadyStyx (Aug 25, 2008)

SoldaT said:


> From episode 72



OBJECTION OF FAIL! xD
and where's nail polish?


----------



## Mori (Aug 26, 2008)

Archah said:


> What happened, Tsunade?!



That's the worst I've seen her in the anime.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 26, 2008)

GAR Kamina said:


> Disgusting
> 
> I know its is for comedic reason but i like dragon ball and one piece way of making eye bulge (its more funny and less disgusting).
> 
> Thank god its one panel so I didn't notice it while eating dinner



Yeah I really don't like that kind of cartoon expression and I wish they wouldn't put it into anime. It seems more like a silly kind of expression that belongs more in some other kinds of animated features. I would rather not see it in Naruto.



Archah said:


> What happened, Tsunade?!



Okay that's seriously the worst screencap that I've ever seen of Tsunade I think. :S Her face looks really off.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 26, 2008)

Archah said:


> What happened, Tsunade?!



Oh wow, that is horrible.


----------



## Bree (Aug 26, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Was this posted yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed it while making a gif of said scene.



 That seriously scared me when I first saw it xD



Archah said:


> What happened, Tsunade?!



 That scared me too, but not in a funny way...that's like...really bad .__.


----------



## tab16 (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL at mongolian-style Tsunade.


----------



## lacey (Aug 26, 2008)

Archah said:


> What happened, Tsunade?!



I seriously hope Creator doesn't see this >.>;;;


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 26, 2008)

Archah said:


> What happened, Tsunade?!


 
 I expected the scenes to be better after going back to canon.


----------



## MSkyDragons (Aug 26, 2008)

*GIFs*



hyperdeath said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 here you go:


----------



## Even (Aug 26, 2008)

hahaha, that's funny 
I think it's a tad too fast though.. If you could slow it down a bit, it would be great


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 27, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> I expected the scenes to be better after going back to canon.



For what its worth, that scene isnt exactly canon. Rest easy


----------



## Catterix (Aug 27, 2008)

And also it's an in-motion shot as she's turning, so the angle always looks a little off.


----------



## clemy (Aug 27, 2008)

zomg MSkyDragons you really did it haha 
also naruto's eyeballs rock


----------



## TadloS (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol Tsunade


----------



## ADA 2 (Aug 28, 2008)

the Tsunade picutre was priceless hehehehe


----------



## xRenChi (Aug 28, 2008)

*Naruto buff*



hu hu hu


----------



## Seany (Aug 28, 2008)

/ fap fap fap


----------



## MaelstromSOS (Aug 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





MSkyDragons said:


> here you go:






Does this mean Hidan has a future outside of Akatsuki?


----------



## Supreme Storm (Aug 29, 2008)

xRenChi said:


> hu hu hu



lolz


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 29, 2008)

xRenChi said:


> hu hu hu



oh my

I almost fapped


----------



## Naruto=kyuubi (Aug 29, 2008)

*^^*

Uhhh, I couldn't find you guys any funny pics so i decided throw in this lil bonus for your "enjoyment". 


"enjoy"


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 29, 2008)

thank you Kyuubi..this is what I call gold

*saves*

I'll rep you later


----------



## Camille (Aug 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's probably just me, but her nose looks really big


----------



## xRenChi (Aug 29, 2008)

kmikitha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably just me, but her nose looks really big



It's not only you o.o


----------



## TadloS (Aug 29, 2008)

I noticed that too. But I'm been too lazy to post it.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 29, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> Uhhh, I couldn't find you guys any funny pics so i decided throw in this lil bonus for your "enjoyment".
> 
> 
> "enjoy"


 
He looks like he's got Hulk's muscles


----------



## Takekura (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow... NARUTO sure looks *sexy*...


----------



## Takekura (Aug 29, 2008)

*ZOMG...* I start seeing something bad from Episode 74...


----------



## Vanity (Aug 29, 2008)

pikasato said:


> Wow... NARUTO sure looks *sexy*...



Really? I think he looks really bad in that pic....a bit too beefed up for my tastes.

Muscles are good but not bulky muscles.


----------



## Catterix (Aug 29, 2008)

pikasato said:


> *ZOMG...* I start seeing something bad from Episode 74...



lolz Yeah 

But at least its an in-motion shot as they run pretty quickly. All static shots of longer-lasting ones are better drawn by far.


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Aug 29, 2008)

pikasato said:


> *ZOMG...* I start seeing something bad from Episode 74...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 Oh, goodness.


----------



## Bree (Aug 29, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> Uhhh, I couldn't find you guys any funny pics so i decided throw in this lil bonus for your "enjoyment".
> 
> 
> "enjoy"




.
.
.
.

(I like his face though! )



pikasato said:


> *ZOMG...* I start seeing something bad from Episode 74...



Oh wow...


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Aug 29, 2008)

That Naruto looks unhealthy.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Aug 29, 2008)

Good, Hidan, You look kind of cool!


----------



## Mori (Aug 30, 2008)

kmikitha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably just me, but her nose looks really big




I think it's just the nose. Atleast it's nothing similar to the image of Tsunade that Archah posted.


----------



## Denji (Aug 30, 2008)

Archah said:


> What happened, Tsunade?!



Sweet Jesus!


----------



## Louchan (Aug 30, 2008)

The animation was mostly awesome in this episode, but the noses were drawn a bit differently than normal. Not that much of a big deal though.

...Except for Tsunade's.


----------



## fghj (Aug 30, 2008)

lol
hulkruto?


----------



## Seany (Aug 30, 2008)

Hidan had a wierd ass mouth this week.


----------



## Grimmie (Aug 30, 2008)

kmikitha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably just me, but her nose looks really big



That's a big nose you got there! Also, her chin seems to be kinda small too.


----------



## LadyStyx (Aug 30, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh wait i still do!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


IT'S GOKU FROM SAIYUKI! XD



MSkyDragons said:


> here you go:



Hidan- KUZU ! LETS MAKE THIS AS ALWAYS! XDDD (just like body buddy haha xD)
Kuzu - ... ok...


----------



## Muk (Aug 30, 2008)

Kyuubi Whisker said:


> Good, Hidan, You look kind of cool!


*HIDAN WANTS YOU TO JOIN JASHIN!*


----------



## neshru (Aug 30, 2008)

this made me lol for some reason


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 30, 2008)

pikasato said:


> *ZOMG...* I start seeing something bad from Episode 74...


BOOBS!

Also, lol @ pic above my post. All Naruto`s should be like that, in a line, and last one would be doing in on a tree 

//HbS


----------



## dora ♥ (Aug 30, 2008)

Louchan said:


> The animation was mostly awesome in this episode, but the noses were drawn a bit differently than normal. Not that much of a big deal though.
> 
> ...Except for Tsunade's.



Dear God. ​


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 30, 2008)

neshru said:


> this made me lol for some reason


 
ZOMG he looks so weird


----------



## Archah (Aug 30, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> ZOMG he looks so weird



Why weird? I think its cool :?


----------



## Even (Aug 30, 2008)

yeah, they look pretty cool to me. But still pretty funny


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 30, 2008)

He's all blurry......canon shoukd look better.


----------



## Archah (Aug 30, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> He's all blurry......canon shoukd look better.



Thats poor video quality, not episode animation itself.


----------



## Seany (Aug 30, 2008)

Naruto looks like he's checking some chick out. Which is cool.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 30, 2008)

Archah said:


> Thats poor video quality, not episode animation itself.


 
Sorry!!!  My bad!!!


----------



## neshru (Aug 30, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> He's all blurry......canon shoukd look better.


the picture is zoomed in. The funny thing are the two naruto.


----------



## clemy (Aug 31, 2008)

omg that pic with ino that's totally wrong
also naruto's muscles made me lmao


----------



## neshru (Aug 31, 2008)

here's a better one


----------



## Nicola (Aug 31, 2008)

neshru said:


> here's a better one



Haha, nice pic xD


----------



## geG (Aug 31, 2008)

The one on the left reminds me of Ichigo for some reason


----------



## NSAMA (Aug 31, 2008)

neshru said:


> here's a better one



Yeap...i like this one..


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 31, 2008)

Shit, Naruto is built like a brick wall.


----------



## ninjaneko (Aug 31, 2008)

neshru said:


> here's a better one


Naruto's his own best friend . (Seriously, he could just henge a bunshin into Sasuke and pretend he never left, lawl.)


----------



## Louchan (Aug 31, 2008)

Geg said:


> The one on the left reminds me of Ichigo for some reason


----------



## Anti Filler (Aug 31, 2008)

LOLZ.


----------



## Mori (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice edit Louchan. Orange hair or not, he does resemble Ichigo a bit.


----------



## Louchan (Sep 1, 2008)

Mori said:


> Nice edit Louchan. Orange hair or not, he does resemble Ichigo a bit.


Must be the slightly pointy facial structure.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 1, 2008)

neshru said:


> here's a better one


 
I don't see anything wrong......ecept that they look like they've been drooled on.


----------



## LuCas (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh theres nothing wrong with it, theres just something funny about it that he posted


----------



## TadloS (Sep 1, 2008)

neshru said:


> here's a better one



Lol, don't mess with "Uzumaki gang"


----------



## Mintaka (Sep 2, 2008)

I dunno they look a little to chummy to me.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Sep 3, 2008)

You can tell by Naruto's face that he put on a few pounds. No more buffed body


----------



## Ecclaed (Sep 4, 2008)

^ I think it's the new animators, lol.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 4, 2008)

Oooookay

//HbS


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Naruto=kyuubi (Sep 5, 2008)

*:B <--beaver face*

Hey guys! I'm gonna cut this one short cuz this is what I feel like right now

I'm pretty sure there's many more, but w/e. ENJOY!


Sigh...I smell a GIF anti-Naruto banner coming .

Kurenai, your illogical legs are kinda sexy.

Naruto just couldn't hold his Kakashi's arm fetish in anymore...if you didn't get that, it looks like he's making out with his arm -__-

I read this, and kept and kept laughing.


----------



## xlplath (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh god, so funny, especially Naruto's constipated face.


----------



## Seany (Sep 5, 2008)

The only weird scenes i can think of this week is from the Sai/Sakura talk. They both looked off..
and yes i have no screens.


----------



## Lyenyo (Sep 5, 2008)

Suppose it can go in here too >.>


----------



## TadloS (Sep 5, 2008)

^lol


----------



## dora ♥ (Sep 5, 2008)

Lyenyo said:


> Suppose it can go in here too >.>



Win. <3 

​


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Sep 5, 2008)

Lyenyo said:


> Suppose it can go in here too >.>


Make a gif like that... that's just wrong 


Naruto=kyuubi said:


> I read this, and kept and kept laughing.



i c wut u did thar


----------



## TadloS (Sep 5, 2008)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Make a gif like that... that's just wrong
> 
> 
> i c wut u did thar



"These are my special Sakura soldier pills. Eath them and keep and keep training hard! Hell yeah! Sakura"


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Sep 5, 2008)

SoldaT said:


> "These are my special Sakura soldier pills. Eath them and keep and keep training hard! Hell yeah! Sakura"



I saw it. I mean it's quite witty is all Im saying 

I wonder if that was the fault of DB or Studio pierrot.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 5, 2008)

Lyenyo said:


> Suppose it can go in here too >.>



Wow that just looks so suggestive.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 5, 2008)

His arms:


Yamato's face:


----------



## dora ♥ (Sep 5, 2008)

^ Funny. xD​


----------



## Even (Sep 5, 2008)

hahaha, poor Yamato


----------



## Lyenyo (Sep 5, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> Oooookay
> 
> //HbS


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 5, 2008)

that's so funny!


----------



## Yue (Sep 5, 2008)

Lyenyo said:


> Suppose it can go in here too >.>



OMG


----------



## Kage (Sep 6, 2008)

Lyenyo said:


> Suppose it can go in here too >.>



i already notcied while he was uh..._pushing _but the water drops just caught my attention and added to the effect... 

sasuke


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 6, 2008)

GIF@
Sick.

But i`m happy that i wasn`t the only one who though about this.

//HbS


----------



## Tehmk (Sep 6, 2008)

.


----------



## nick1689 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey Tehmk, a bit off topic, but whats that anime in your signature?


----------



## Tehmk (Sep 6, 2008)

Click on the gif, and it's called Bonen No Xamdou.


----------



## Kamina (Sep 6, 2008)

Lyenyo said:


> Suppose it can go in here too >.>



The SasukexNaruto fans are gonna love this.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Sep 6, 2008)

Haha, awesome.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Sep 6, 2008)

Lyenyo said:


> Suppose it can go in here too >.>



 

Epic.


----------



## chrisp (Sep 6, 2008)

Sakura is scary


----------



## Hitt (Sep 6, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> Sakura is scary



You gon get raped! 

Again!


----------



## Lyenyo (Sep 6, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> Sakura is scary



She has bigger things to worry about...


EDIT: On a scarier note:


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 6, 2008)

Holy fuck.

//HbS


----------



## Seany (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## Louchan (Sep 6, 2008)

Lyenyo said:


> EDIT: On a scarier note:


Holy fucking shit, I knew it!! 
That look she was always giving Konohamaru... suddenly it all makes sense!


----------



## ninjaneko (Sep 6, 2008)

Pedokura bear, lol.


----------



## Emily (Sep 7, 2008)

Kamina said:


> The SasukexNaruto fans are gonna love this.



Actually I'm scarred for life.  
But on the other hand, I'm glad I wasn't the only one who thought that looked a bit suggestive.

Oh dear, poor Tenzou! What have they done to you?
I think this episode was looking better than it's been in long time.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Sep 7, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> Sakura is scary



Nice find  lol scary...


----------



## Aishiteru (Sep 7, 2008)

Lyenyo said:


> Suppose it can go in here too >.>



Fap fap fap.


----------



## fghj (Sep 7, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> Kurenai, your illogical legs are kinda sexy.


Picasso's Naruto


----------



## Mel (Sep 7, 2008)

Lyenyo said:


> Suppose it can go in here too >.>





 =O


----------



## Mori (Sep 8, 2008)

Well..that gif is something else. :S


----------



## Undead (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## Lyenyo (Sep 8, 2008)

Should I feel ashamed that, that was the first ever gif I made >.>?

...


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Sep 8, 2008)

Lyenyo said:


> Should I feel ashamed that, that was the first ever gif I made >.>?
> 
> ...



Either that or you stole it off 4chan. I saw it there yesterday.


----------



## Lyenyo (Sep 8, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Either that or you stole it off 4chan. I saw it there yesterday.



that was me posting that 

NF: 09-05-2008, 05:49 PM 
4chan: 09/06/08(Sat)21:54


----------



## Emily (Sep 8, 2008)

That's so disturbing I can't stop staring at it.


----------



## Shikashi (Sep 9, 2008)

MY EYES BURN FROM THE AMAZING!


----------



## Voodoo chile (Sep 9, 2008)

"Damn it!" o.O


----------



## Foxcanine (Sep 10, 2008)

actually the funniest thing is that he says "Sasuke" at the beginning


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 11, 2008)

Hidan! I think you should lose some weight.


/


//HbS


----------



## Archah (Sep 11, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> Hidan! I think you should lose some weight.
> 
> 
> //HbS



Hidan is not the only one who should lose some weight:


----------



## Dragon of DOOM (Sep 11, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



That Yamato- picture is pure awesomness!

You get reps


----------



## Louchan (Sep 11, 2008)

Dear god, I lol'd.
Pure win.


----------



## Mintaka (Sep 11, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> Sakura is scary


How oddly oro like.

@hbs:  The eyes in the smiley are looking in two diffrent directions at once.

Yamato's aren't.


----------



## Louchan (Sep 11, 2008)

Tokoyami said:


> The eyes in the smiley are looking in two diffrent directions at once.
> 
> Yamato's aren't.


----------



## blueava21 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Even (Sep 11, 2008)

Louchan said:


>



awesome


----------



## bonemachine (Sep 11, 2008)

Louchan said:


>



Hey there Yamato, you look kinda cool!


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Sep 11, 2008)

Lyenyo said:


> Suppose it can go in here too >.>



Oh wow...


----------



## Bellville (Sep 11, 2008)

Lyenyo said:


> Suppose it can go in here too >.>



holy crud. I basically have the manga version of this in my sig already. You rule for making that. I guess great minds think alike.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Sep 12, 2008)

Lyenyo said:


> Suppose it can go in here too >.>



OH DEAR LORD. Epic.


----------



## KT.Bass (Sep 12, 2008)

Good,Yamato,Ayme, you look kinda cool!


----------



## ADA 2 (Sep 12, 2008)

KT.Bass said:


> Good,Yamato,Ayme, you look kinda cool!



My Ghosh it is like a three year old drew her face on


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 12, 2008)

ADA 2 said:


> My Ghosh it is like a three year old drew her face on


You never know....

//HbS


----------



## ninjaneko (Sep 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Ino?! 




*Spoiler*: __ 




I shouldn't have even posted this...




*Just because I like these...*

*Spoiler*: __ 





squiggly mouth FTW!



moar scrn tiem plz!




*Spoiler*: __ 



*[\/ insert caption \/] (Come on, you know you want to...)*


"I'm really a man...."


----------



## clemy (Sep 12, 2008)

OMG this gif is a riot haha didn't even notice the water splashing on his face 

i think the verge of wrongness consists in the fact that the water seems to fall _only_ on his face -pointed direction, they should have make it splash over the whole frame ...


also why do they insist on drawing ino's breasts so wrong


----------



## Naruto=kyuubi (Sep 12, 2008)

sup


*Spoiler*: __ 



HEY MOMMY, LOOK WHAT I DREW. 





*Spoiler*: __ 



Kakashi: She had 2 big jiggly ones.
Naruto: LULZ BEWBZ! snickersnicker*





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chayanne (Sep 12, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Naruto=kyuubi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Oh good god, you both made me laugh while I was eating. 

Both images of Asuma are priceless.


----------



## Undead (Sep 12, 2008)

ASUMA SHIPPUUDEN!  Love it.


----------



## Dragon of DOOM (Sep 12, 2008)

I laughed soo hard at the special in the end!


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Sep 12, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, I noticed this too. I went 'Wow, what happened to her breasts?'


----------



## Lyenyo (Sep 12, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> sup
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Haha, awesome xD


----------



## Mori (Sep 13, 2008)

ninjaneko said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Haha..that expression is priceless. Nice find.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 13, 2008)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Haha, I noticed this too. I went 'Wow, what happened to her breasts?'


Doujins. lol
Hentai fanart. They do them like that. lol

//HbS


----------



## Emily (Sep 13, 2008)

clemy said:


> OMG this gif is a riot haha didn't even notice the water splashing on his face



You didn't notice the water because it _wasn't_ water. 

Oh dear god, poor Yamato.. 
Lol'd pretty hard at "Asuma Shippuuden". Shikamaru Shippuuden? It's coming...


----------



## Kaorihime (Sep 13, 2008)

Caran said:


> You didn't notice the water because it _wasn't_ water.
> 
> Oh dear god, poor Yamato..
> Lol'd pretty hard at "Asuma Shippuuden". Shikamaru Shippuuden? It's coming...


Rofl! Oh gawd, that gif is made of pure win.


----------



## Undead (Sep 13, 2008)

Asuma's expression = priceless.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 14, 2008)

^That's exactly what I was thinking .


----------



## Xenuftw (Sep 14, 2008)

clemy said:


> OMG this gif is a riot haha didn't even notice the water splashing on his face
> 
> i think the verge of wrongness consists in the fact that the water seems to fall _only_ on his face -pointed direction, they should have make it splash over the whole frame ...
> 
> ...



lol nice gif *sigged*


----------



## Emily (Sep 15, 2008)

So that's what he uses the kage bunshins for.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 15, 2008)

Caran said:


> So that's what he uses the kage bunshins for.


Sexy no Jutsu too!

//HbS


----------



## Undead (Sep 15, 2008)

Obby.


----------



## Lyenyo (Sep 15, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> Sexy no Jutsu too!
> 
> //HbS



Bukkake no Jutsu


----------



## Mintaka (Sep 15, 2008)

I loved the asuma pics and the whole little special at the end.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



and how accurate it was with naruto.




Did anyone notice how kakashi was smiling at the end of the ep he looks like he wants to rape somebody.


----------



## Lyenyo (Sep 15, 2008)

Tokoyami said:


> Did anyone notice how kakashi was smiling at the end of the ep he looks like he wants to rape somebody.


----------



## Naruto=kyuubi (Sep 15, 2008)

How exactly do you guys know what someone looks like when they're about to rape? HMMMMM...I WONDER


----------



## Lyenyo (Sep 15, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> How exactly do you guys know what someone looks like when they're about to rape? HMMMMM...I WONDER



We all THOUGHT that ice-cream van was legit...


----------



## LuCas (Sep 15, 2008)

Lmfao lyenyo those kakashi candy apple pics are awesome


----------



## Mintaka (Sep 15, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> How exactly do you guys know what someone looks like when they're about to rape? HMMMMM...I WONDER


Come here and let me explain it to you.


----------



## Naruto=kyuubi (Sep 16, 2008)

Tokoyami said:


> Come here and let me explain it to you.



._. can i haz candiz?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 16, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> How exactly do you guys know what someone looks like when they're about to rape? HMMMMM...I WONDER


Mirror is a usefull thing.

//HbS


----------



## clemy (Sep 16, 2008)

hahaha 
nice one with  the "i have candy" proposal 
it never fails


----------



## bug_ninja (Sep 16, 2008)

Shipuuden scenes are the worst.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 17, 2008)

bug_ninja said:


> Shipuuden scenes are the worst.



In after,random bitching


----------



## dora ♥ (Sep 17, 2008)

LOL ! awesome ! <3


----------



## Even (Sep 17, 2008)

*sings* I want candy


----------



## Nekki (Sep 17, 2008)

Check in my pocket


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Sep 18, 2008)

OHHHHH KAKASHI!   You made of awesomensss lol!


----------



## Burrid (Sep 18, 2008)

Hai, I just registered here, so I thought I'd post something I found weird.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Small arms and tiny feet of sai and the same for sakura. Even her waste and legs are out of proportions..



It's a little big, so I put a spoilertag in it, didn't have the time to make it smaller 

here are 2 more I found funny:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## secludedly (Sep 18, 2008)

Burrid said:


> Hai, I just registered here, so I thought I'd post something I found weird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rofl. Sai is an amputee. STUMPY ARM FTW! I'd totally edit this and add a hook to his arm and turn him in to a Pirate, but i'm too lazy, so someone may take the idea =]


----------



## Mori (Sep 19, 2008)

Burrid said:


> *Spoiler*: __


 
I'm lovin' Shikamaru's expression and hand there.


----------



## clemy (Sep 19, 2008)

geez shikamaru looks ...well different :amazed


----------



## Guts (Sep 19, 2008)

Lyenyo said:


> Bukkake no Jutsu



Rofl                     .


----------



## warhammer gold (Sep 19, 2008)

hope............


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Romanticide (Sep 22, 2008)

Burrid said:


> Hai, I just registered here, so I thought I'd post something I found weird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Asuma looks fat


----------



## Archah (Sep 22, 2008)

Only Asuma? And look at Shikamaru hand, omg.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, Shikamaru looks weird....the other two look fat as well.....i wish the canon episodes would look a little better.


----------



## clemy (Sep 23, 2008)

yes they certainly  look both fat and wrong  (the animators _tried_ to draw them from the well i think that's called the worms eye?)


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 24, 2008)

*Episode 31*


*Spoiler*: _lol, scene composition_ 








So, how does Suzy Stretch manage to stop Naruto from walking towards Chiyo when he's more than an arm's length away?


----------



## irRonnie (Sep 24, 2008)

Roffflll nice point there!
Gomu Gomu no Jutsu


----------



## clemy (Sep 25, 2008)

ha ha nice one
geez


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Sep 25, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> *Spoiler*: _lol, scene composition_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that's a great find. I didn't even notice. :amazed


----------



## geG (Sep 25, 2008)

From the 2ch thread:



HELLO FRIENDS!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 25, 2008)

*Episode 42*

I'm surprised more folks haven't noticed these things because Studio Pierrot has a nasty habit of composing their scenes awkwardly and inconsistently.

The first couple of minutes of episode 42 from part 1 is one of the most lolsome examples of SP's shenanigans:





*Spoiler*: _Both Ino and Sakura running towards each other_ 












What's *isn't* wrong with the scene above?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 25, 2008)

I think you're 2 years late


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 25, 2008)

It's still funny.


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 25, 2008)

lol..they're funny even if those caps are old

lol at hidan's face


----------



## clemy (Sep 25, 2008)

ghstwrld: u're right they deserve to be posted, i'm not sure about the funny part though  more like _tragically_ drawn 




hidan you pimp, did you have to drink all that bottle by yourself ? lmao


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 25, 2008)

sum1 needs to make a gif of naruto rapping or being a DJ because his rasengan forming was fuckin terrible.


----------



## Even (Sep 25, 2008)

Geg said:


> From the 2ch thread:
> 
> 
> 
> HELLO FRIENDS!!!!!!!!



Hidan: O Rly??


----------



## Up against the wall (Sep 25, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> sum1 needs to make a gif of naruto rapping or being a DJ because his rasengan forming was fuckin terrible.



 yes, his hands movements were so weird


----------



## Verdugo (Sep 25, 2008)

Geg said:


> From the 2ch thread:
> 
> 
> 
> HELLO FRIENDS!!!!!!!!





Somebody 'shop the eyes.


----------



## Mori (Sep 26, 2008)

Geg said:


> From the 2ch thread:
> 
> 
> 
> HELLO FRIENDS!!!!!!!!



Aside from the funny expression, it's actually a well drawn screenshot.


----------



## YyasuM (Sep 26, 2008)

Motion shot, but nonetheless: Quasimodo-Asuma


----------



## Naruto=kyuubi (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey guys!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Meth is a terrible drug.


----------



## Heran (Sep 26, 2008)

^ I'm losing my mind.


----------



## irRonnie (Sep 26, 2008)

Dunno, if it's just me but I loved that cartoonish, liberal style in that omake. But maybe I'm a bit biased cause I love Kotetsu. His character design is one of my favourites.


----------



## hara_karikitty (Sep 26, 2008)

I lol. 

Ahh, I missed this thread, but as my love of Naruto comes back, so does the soft spot in my heart for the disgustingly bad scenes :3


----------



## Tasuku (Sep 26, 2008)

The ends of Sakura's headband are tied together underneath her hair, but she isn't even wearing it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 26, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


I`m going to die.

//HbS


----------



## neshru (Sep 26, 2008)

scary face no jutsu?


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Sep 26, 2008)

what does kakuzu remind me of?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## aedai (Sep 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 









OH YEAHHH!
cute?xD


----------



## secludedly (Sep 26, 2008)

aedai said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

OMG YOU CAN SEE INO VAGINA!!!  ME LIKES!! pek


----------



## aedai (Sep 26, 2008)

secludedly said:


> OMG YOU CAN SEE INO VAGINA!!!  ME LIKES!! pek



I didn't even notice that xDD


but yeh,you see everythinggg


----------



## Even (Sep 26, 2008)

Tasuku said:


> The ends of Sakura's headband are tied together underneath her hair, but she isn't even wearing it.


It's hidden behind her hair


----------



## osricpearl (Sep 26, 2008)

I like Hidan's expression. ;p It's funny but I think it fits his personality well and it was well-drawn.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 26, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Wow that really scares me.


----------



## Nuitari (Sep 26, 2008)

You are gonna get raped.


----------



## Naruto=kyuubi (Sep 26, 2008)

I went over the limit last night, and I forgot to post the rest.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chayanne (Sep 26, 2008)

Take _what_ off, sir? 

Those are indeed funny, I love the ending omake's they always make me laugh.


----------



## Tobirama (Sep 26, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> I went over the limit last night, and I forgot to post the rest.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





If any proof of animated patheticness was needed, look no further.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 26, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


OMG. Best post so far, I laughed so hard at the expressions, gotta love the omake. xD


----------



## geG (Sep 26, 2008)

Danzou said:


> If any proof of animated patheticness was needed, look no further.


You know they look weird because it was supposed to look like that right? 

YK when did you get your posts back


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 26, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> OMG. Best post so far, I laughed so hard at the expressions, gotta love the omake. xD


omg you got your posts back 





that thread is always lulz


----------



## Bree (Sep 26, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Those are hilarious!! 




neshru said:


> scary face no jutsu?



Oh my...




aedai said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, well


----------



## Tobirama (Sep 26, 2008)

Geg said:


> You know they look weird because it was supposed to look like that right?



I know, and that is beside the point: why have crap like this in the first place?


----------



## Undead (Sep 26, 2008)

OH...MY....GOD. LOL


​


----------



## xKisame (Sep 26, 2008)

I don't know if this scene picture was posted in this thread already ( cbf'd to go over 26x pages lol) but it made me laugh like hell the first time I seen it.


And I lol'd hard watching the 76/77 shippuuden with those scenes rofl.


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 26, 2008)

scary face no jutsu? ROFLMAO


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 26, 2008)

xKisame said:


> I don't know if this scene picture was posted in this thread already ( cbf'd to go over 26x pages lol) but it made me laugh like hell the first time I seen it.
> 
> 
> And I lol'd hard watching the 76/77 shippuuden with those scenes rofl.


nice pov of sasuke's inner thighs


----------



## lacey (Sep 26, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



.............................................

*DIES*


----------



## geG (Sep 26, 2008)

Danzou said:


> I know, and that is beside the point: why have crap like this in the first place?



Because it was the omake I guess. They don't make wacky faces and stuff like that in the actual episodes unless it's a comedy scene or something


----------



## Tleilaxu (Sep 27, 2008)

Pause the epi at the beginning of 43:36  Another right at the end of 43:37

Last one at 44:04

Yeah I know they are in the "comedy" part so its supposed to be like that but its funny as hell IMO.


----------



## The Bloodthirsty (Sep 27, 2008)

This thread is f*cking brillant


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Sep 27, 2008)

I love coming in here.


----------



## TadloS (Sep 27, 2008)

Though this omake supposed to be like this. I actually laughed about this omake art. lol


----------



## Reavie (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi all, just watched the latest ep... and all i can say is...
Drunk Shizune ftw :WOW


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*
*Link Removed*
*Link Removed*
*Link Removed*
*Link Removed*

shes gonna get raped


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 27, 2008)

Reavie said:


> Hi all, just watched the latest ep... and all i can say is...
> Drunk Shizune ftw :WOW
> 
> 
> ...


 omg those are just awesome


----------



## KentaLjung (Sep 27, 2008)

Check Naruto out, he's flexing his uh....fat? Did he eat a clone or something?

*Spoiler*: __ 








The lipstick just doesnt do it for me, Naruto dude, you look Gaytarded

*Spoiler*: __ 








Yamato, in all his glory

*Spoiler*: __ 








Dont look Raido! Chouji has got even fatter!

*Spoiler*: __ 








Your in the hood now boi, this is our house!


Hey, this filler guy is actually kinda cool!


No wait, I take that back.


DONT LOOK AT ME!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 








I think we look kinda cool, lets stay still like this for while!


----------



## Seany (Sep 27, 2008)

Fatter Chouji and weird ass Shikamaru..
Team 4 always draw characters in gangsta mode.


----------



## Chayanne (Sep 27, 2008)

KentaLjung said:


> Hey, this filler guy is actually kinda cool!
> 
> No wait, I take that back.



 I said the same thing. I looked over at the person I was watching with we both agreed at the same time...

He should have kept the mask *ON*.


----------



## Dilemma (Sep 27, 2008)

Ino.

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Even (Sep 27, 2008)

KentaLjung said:


> The lipstick just doesnt do it for me, Naruto dude, you look Gaytarded
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


He's supposed to look like that... All carnivores have those kind of lips (he's supposed to resemble a fox, remember )


----------



## KentaLjung (Sep 27, 2008)

Even said:


> He's supposed to look like that... All carnivores have those kind of lips (he's supposed to resemble a fox, remember )



well yeah, but he's not wearing any lipstick in the manga, they're exaggerating it, too much for me atleast


----------



## Even (Sep 27, 2008)

actually, that's Kishi's fault  in the manga, sometimes he has, sometimes he doesn't


----------



## KentaLjung (Sep 27, 2008)

aargh....damn him and his inconsistency!


----------



## Reavie (Sep 27, 2008)

nice Asuma 

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*
*Link Removed*




 

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*


----------



## ninjaneko (Sep 27, 2008)

neshru said:


> scary face no jutsu?


Neshru, he looks like what your avatar Naruto is doing, lol. "Kiss me, Kurenai~!"



xKisame said:


> I don't know if this scene picture was posted in this thread already ( cbf'd to go over 26x pages lol) but it made me laugh like hell the first time I seen it.
> 
> And I lol'd hard watching the 76/77 shippuuden with those scenes rofl.


When I wanna see Sasuke's well-chistled thighs and buttocks, I'll go look at some fanart. Actually, I feel kinda bad for Sasuke because he's so erm, "abused" by the fans. _You _know what I mean. 


Reavie said:


> Hi all, just watched the latest ep... and all i can say is...
> Drunk Shizune ftw :WOW
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE Kurenai's face ^_^.


Reavie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> *Link Removed*


Wow, they really are making those faces, lol.


----------



## hara_karikitty (Sep 28, 2008)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> *Link Removed*



I laughed so hard I cried. xD 

It wouldn't have been anywhere near as funny without  :3


----------



## Yondaime (Sep 28, 2008)

Lol, these are so funny.


----------



## Divinity- (Sep 28, 2008)

Reavie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> *Link Removed*



LOL!!!!! I laughed ^^


----------



## Aerik (Sep 29, 2008)

Dilemma said:


> Ino.
> 
> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff



gogo power rangers?


----------



## insane111 (Sep 29, 2008)

His lips aren't the only thing that look terrible

*Spoiler*: __ 









Uh, yeah

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Undead (Sep 29, 2008)

insane111 said:


> His lips aren't the only thing that look terrible
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


What's wrong with the second one?


----------



## insane111 (Sep 29, 2008)

iAsuma said:


> What's wrong with the second one?



It's not bad, but I think it looks really awkward with his eyes drawn like that


----------



## Hoshigaki (Sep 29, 2008)

no, he looks surprised and scared. He looks too relaxed in that manga pic


----------



## Undead (Sep 29, 2008)

I think it looks better, because it shows he feels the pain of the
scratch, unlike the manga, where it seems like he doesn't even feel
it.


----------



## Even (Sep 29, 2008)

the anime shot actually looks better than the manga....

I don't see anything bad with KN either...


----------



## Mel (Sep 29, 2008)

insane111 said:


> His lips aren't the only thing that look terrible
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I dunno why can't they draw naruto's eyes and lip right


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Sep 29, 2008)

iAsuma said:


> What's wrong with the second one?



This:


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 30, 2008)

*Episode 35*

I love how three medical specialist are totally unfazed by this haggard old man hobbling into this room, looking like he just crawled out of the ninth ring of Dante's Inferno.


----------



## clemy (Sep 30, 2008)

Reavie said:


> nice Asuma
> *Link Removed*
> [/SPOILER]


 geez this part was hilarious
also the kotetsu omake was really funny 
and the one with shizune too

will someone post the orochimaru in shizune's mental image ? the one with him holding a lock of hair in his mouth


----------



## Teach (Sep 30, 2008)

Less discussion more pics.


----------



## MochiMoto (Sep 30, 2008)

Mel said:


> I dunno why can't they draw naruto's mouth and lip right


yeah it may be a bit iffy, but comeone his full 4 tails transformation animation is beautiful... more than makes up for it



Naruto=kyuubi said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Why Kotestu WHY did you become like this -cries- but seriously i couldn't find words to describe my reaction to this, a mix of WTF and ROFL man the animator are getting lazy

Kotestu is one of my fav characters so thats why it's so anoying, it was crazy and lazy seriously if you take each frame of his reaction, it makes no sence, that crazy frog man


----------



## nick1689 (Sep 30, 2008)

MochiMoto said:


> Why Kotestu WHY did you become like this -cries- but seriously i couldn't find words to describe my reaction to this, a mix of WTF and ROFL man the animator are getting lazy
> 
> Kotestu is one of my fav characters so thats why it's so anoying, it was crazy and lazy seriously if you take each frame of his reaction, it makes no sence, that crazy frog man



It was purposely animated that way to make it more hilarious. Which it did perfectly.

BEST. OMAKE. EVER.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 2, 2008)

Don't ask me why, but I can't stop laughing at this screenshot. It looks like he's gently rubbing his head


----------



## Emily (Oct 2, 2008)

Well that's very sexy.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Oct 2, 2008)

MochiMoto said:


> yeah it may be a bit iffy, but comeone his full 4 tails transformation animation is beautiful... more than makes up for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol dude... it was done on purpose, not because the animators got lazy.
Jeez, are you really that stupid?


----------



## Nekki (Oct 2, 2008)

MochiMoto said:


> Why Kotestu WHY did you become like this -cries- but seriously i couldn't find words to describe my reaction to this, a mix of WTF and ROFL man the animator are getting lazy
> 
> Kotestu is one of my fav characters so thats why it's so anoying, it was crazy and lazy seriously if you take each frame of his reaction, it makes no sence, that crazy frog man



*FOR FUCKS SAKE ITS JUST AN OMAKE*



Sorry i had to


----------



## Even (Oct 2, 2008)

insane111 said:


> Don't ask me why, but I can't stop laughing at this screenshot. It looks like he's gently rubbing his head



good Hidan, good Hidan


----------



## Louchan (Oct 3, 2008)

This one is not really poorly drawn.
It's just terribly out of place I couldn't help but laugh.
At the sight of Hidan's new fearful apperance and their captain Asuma's badly burned body, Izumo gasps silently, Kotetsu gulps in fear, and Shikamaru...

...yeah.


----------



## Bibiri-kun (Oct 3, 2008)

This episode had some great Shikamaru faces in it, and someone needs to make a GIF of Shika running towards the camera. I found that hilarious!


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 3, 2008)

Bibiri-kun said:


> This episode had some great Shikamaru faces in it, and someone needs to make a GIF of Shika running towards the camera. I found that hilarious!



me too lol XD it was hilarious! hehe^^

LS^^


----------



## clemy (Oct 3, 2008)

ha ha well that's a weird expresion for shikamaru for the given situation


----------



## adam5aby (Oct 3, 2008)

I am totally amazed that no one post these.


Now, to watch Naruto you have to be able to suspend your beliefs. Ninja school training. Inner chakra. Talking turtles.


BUT, just because I can accept those things doesn't mean I am going to take any of these lightly. Anime directors, I'm putting you all ON NOTICE for going beyond the bounds of what's acceptable in the Naruto anime.



What the 'uck is this? Joker looking characters with a mustache? What the hell happened to that generic filler character look? You were doing so much better with those.




this ninja decided he was going to camp out the scene by being a DOOR. hella what? aren't they going to notice something when they pull on the door knob only to realize it's your ****? What's even worse is that this is the shinobi team that just BLEW UP THE PREVIOUS DOOR WITH EXPLODING KUNAI.



no this is not a picture of the sky. yes this is a picture of a ninja who has developed a new ninjutsu....INVISIBILITY!
WAHT THE EFFF. this is the most absurd abuse of filler power i have ever witnessed in anime.
If this guy was a real canon character don't you think he'd be hokage by now?


----------



## osricpearl (Oct 3, 2008)

Kabuto used a jutsu like that in the Forest of Death though in the anime. so it's not unheard of.


----------



## neshru (Oct 3, 2008)

adam5aby said:


> I
> 
> no this is not a picture of the sky. yes this is a picture of a ninja who has developed a new ninjutsu....INVISIBILITY!
> WAHT THE EFFF. this is the most absurd abuse of filler power i have ever witnessed in anime.
> If this guy was a real canon character don't you think he'd be hokage by now?


Invisibility? He looks pretty visible to me. And I don't know why you think this camouflage jutsu is such a big deal, when people can turn themselves into doors and rocks.


----------



## Sharingan2000 (Oct 3, 2008)

Kabuto did something similar in the anime


----------



## adam5aby (Oct 3, 2008)

Sharingan2000 said:


> Kabuto did something similar in the anime





please provide the screen cap of kabuto doing that. and this ninja is not camouflaging with his background.... the sky and clouds are thousands of feet away from him. he has no background.


 he is literally becoming invisible.


----------



## Ecclaed (Oct 3, 2008)

Bibiri-kun said:


> This episode had some great Shikamaru faces in it, and someone needs to make a GIF of Shika running towards the camera. I found that hilarious!


Was it this one...




...Or this?


----------



## Azira (Oct 4, 2008)

...Nice thighs there shikamaru....


----------



## KohZa (Oct 4, 2008)

Ecclaed said:


> Was it this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the upper one is funny


----------



## Bibiri-kun (Oct 4, 2008)

HAHAHAH! Nice face there, Shika!


----------



## insane111 (Oct 4, 2008)

hmm..


*Spoiler*: __ 








*... 2 minutes later*



*... 5 minutes later*


----------



## Kamina (Oct 4, 2008)

insane111 said:


> hmm..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



He's a fast runner, i guess.


----------



## Eru Lawliet (Oct 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Ha ha, somehow this reminds me of Batman Beyond.


----------



## Kamina (Oct 4, 2008)

Lawliet82 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now u mention it, it does..


----------



## The Bloodthirsty (Oct 4, 2008)

hehehe


----------



## Burrid (Oct 4, 2008)

The Bloodthirsty said:


> hehehe



I was actually hoping to see some naruto


----------



## TadloS (Oct 4, 2008)

Lol  :rofl


----------



## kage_fubuki (Oct 4, 2008)

Either they changed the nezumi seal or Shikamaru recently lost two fingers. 

*Spoiler*: __ 





Well, fine, he didn't _lose_ them...


Funny: The right seal from the same special... Shika, make up your mind! 




Wrong perspective.

*Spoiler*: __ 






Right perspective:




Shikamaru should be right between them.



But even despite those: Absolutely loved this week's episodes!


----------



## Naruto=kyuubi (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm not gonna make fun of the episode itself.

*Spoiler*: __ 



KAAAAAH MEEEEEEEEH HAAAAAAAAAAH MEEEEEEEEEEH HAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## osricpearl (Oct 4, 2008)

adam5aby said:


> please provide the screen cap of kabuto doing that. and this ninja is not camouflaging with his background.... the sky and clouds are thousands of feet away from him. he has no background.
> 
> 
> he is literally becoming invisible.



Can't. I don't have the episodes stored. But I'll tell you what it was so you'll remember.  
Kabuto and the rest of them were in the Forest of death, and he "blended" in with the trees, practically making himself invisible. It wasn't camo, really, because he didn't turn into the tree and background. He didn't turn brown and black, but you really couldn't see through him. It as a tnight and I believe it was around the time they were wandering around, stuck in the Rain nin's gen. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And since this isn't a spoiler, although I dunno, in the Gaiden the guy that attacked Obito/Kakashi was practically invisible as well. 




Making yourself "blue" against a clear noon-day sky really isn't that hard anyway. I'm not tryin gto defend them too badly, I just don't think it's that big of a deal.


----------



## Xion (Oct 4, 2008)

Kamina said:


> He's a fast runner, i guess.



All that thinking and shadow sitting has made him slow and lethargic.


----------



## Kushina (Oct 4, 2008)

Could someone please make a GIF of Kurenai, Sakura, and Ino in the ending!? 

She's SO pretty.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Oct 4, 2008)

adam5aby said:


> no this is not a picture of the sky. yes this is a picture of a ninja who has developed a new ninjutsu....INVISIBILITY!
> WAHT THE EFFF. this is the most absurd abuse of filler power i have ever witnessed in anime.
> If this guy was a real canon character don't you think he'd be hokage by now?



Kakashi Gaiden spoiler.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just fyi. There is an Invisibility jutsu. It's in the Kakashi gaiden, a Rock Ninja used it. That's where Pierrot got the idea from.


----------



## Khyle (Oct 5, 2008)

The Bloodthirsty said:


> hehehe


----------



## MaelstromSOS (Oct 5, 2008)

First time posting here in this threed.  A little funny thing in the opening.

Naruto thoughts...Nice ass, baby!


----------



## clemy (Oct 5, 2008)

^haha

_*Be happy there's no Naruto in this ep_* geez this is 'ucking hilarious


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 5, 2008)

MaelstromSOS said:


> First time posting here in this threed.  A little funny thing in the opening.
> 
> Naruto thoughts...Nice ass, baby!



It seems that Naruto is rather pleased with what he is seeing.


----------



## Bibiri-kun (Oct 5, 2008)

kage_fubuki said:


> Wrong perspective.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



The team messed up Hidans forehead protector as well. The lines are supposed to be curved, like in this gif from an earlier episode;


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 5, 2008)

MaelstromSOS said:


> Naruto thoughts...Nice ass, baby!


I`ll take it for granted.

Also, pleased Hinata is pleased.

Shikamaru was funny this episode. The distance between him and Hidan.... 10 meters? He was running for 3 minutes and 27 seconds, and then he tripped. lol

//HbS


----------



## ninjaman1010 (Oct 6, 2008)

ok i am new at this so where do i see the pic or watever i am looking at


----------



## ninjaman1010 (Oct 6, 2008)

?????????????????????


----------



## neshru (Oct 6, 2008)

ninjaman1010 said:


> ok i am new at this so where do i see the pic or watever i am looking at


wat

.......


----------



## secludedly (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## clemy (Oct 7, 2008)

^that was some awesome jutsu
sure, taking it frame by frame you could almost say izumo's throwing up while kotetsu looks disgusted


----------



## Camille (Oct 7, 2008)

That's just plain _bad_


----------



## Yαriko (Oct 7, 2008)

lol what the hell

awesome


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey. Syrup has an alkohol in it. I think one-eye-haired dude is in the businnes.

//HbS


----------



## Grimmie (Oct 7, 2008)

Those are motion shots I think, but they are funny


----------



## Even (Oct 7, 2008)

kmikitha said:


> That's just plain _bad_



that is not bad at all ... Those are in motion shots... They look bad cause the animation is fluid...


----------



## Lyenyo (Oct 7, 2008)

In-motion shots ftw xD


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 7, 2008)

Look at Chouji`s legs.

//HbS


----------



## Mike3584 (Oct 7, 2008)

iAsuma said:


> I remember that. I believe it's Shippuuden episode 28 or 29.


Yeah it's REALLY awful, even my 13-year-old brother was laughing his ass off when he saw it.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 7, 2008)

Lyenyo said:


> In-motion shots ftw xD



Man, it's when you start pausing stuff that you really notice how bad some bits are. LOL.


----------



## Emily (Oct 7, 2008)

Anime!Shikamaru pretty much ruined Asuma's gonna-get-killed scene. I lol'd so hard for those three minutes he was running and flashbacking. They must be some pretty good ninjas to have time to flashback for minutes and running at the same time with a distance for about 20 meters. Unless he's a really slow runner.

Is it just me, or did it look weird how Kakuzu lifted Hidan's head from the ground.. Then he kicked some ass with the head no more with him - and then he flew over to Hidan's body and sewed the head back.


----------



## Mike3584 (Oct 7, 2008)

Caran said:


> Anime!Shikamaru pretty much ruined Asuma's gonna-get-killed scene. I lol'd so hard for those three minutes he was running and flashbacking. They must be some pretty good ninjas to have time to flashback for minutes and running at the same time with a distance for about 20 meters. Unless he's a really slow runner.
> 
> Is it just me, or did it look weird how Kakuzu lifted Hidan's head from the ground.. Then he kicked some ass with the head no more with him - and then he flew over to Hidan's body and sewed the head back.



Heartless bastard!


----------



## Nekki (Oct 7, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Man, it's when you start pausing stuff that you really notice how bad some bits are. LOL.



All in motion shots look weird. They're not bad.
If the result is fluid animation with a good frame rate then there's nothing bad about it.


----------



## Mike3584 (Oct 8, 2008)

]I realize this is off topic, but this made me laugh today. Apparently Adrien Brody invaded Bleach for a second.


----------



## bonemachine (Oct 8, 2008)

Mike3584 said:


> Heartless bastard!


LOL



Nekki said:


> All in motion shots look weird. They're not bad.
> If the result is fluid animation with a good frame rate then there's nothing bad about it.



Yes, SKETCH AND SKEW are fairly important in animation.... especially things like Naruto that are made REALLY FAST. Perfect proportions make the motion seem stiff. 
Unfortunately, looking at it frame by frame looks lolarious. Though there are ways to do that without making it look funny but that requires a pretty big budget.


----------



## Mike3584 (Oct 8, 2008)

YES!!!! That's exactly what I was talking about!


----------



## bonemachine (Oct 8, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> I know you're not talking about this bit because this one is the most awesome piece of art and animation I've ever seen in Naruto.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2A3OmRWcVI[/YOUTUBE]



Oh man, I skipped that whole arc in the anime and WOW just XDDD thats fucking HORRIBLE HAHAHAH

Words just DONT describe how bad that is xD;


----------



## clemy (Oct 8, 2008)

omg i totally love that shikamaru-ino-chouji 'atack' 
nice find


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Oct 8, 2008)

Great thread people, keep em coming!  

The animation has improved a little since the last filler arc though...


----------



## Nekki (Oct 8, 2008)

bonemachine said:


> Unfortunately, looking at it frame by frame looks lolarious. Though there are ways to do that without making it look funny but that requires a pretty big budget.



Why on earth would you want to look at it frame by frame though


----------



## Undead (Oct 8, 2008)

Nekki said:


> Why on earth would you want to look at it frame by frame though


Because people know they're bound to find silly looking images for the lulz?


----------



## bonemachine (Oct 8, 2008)

Nekki said:


> Why on earth would you want to look at it frame by frame though



Because it's ENTERTAINING. xD
And I'm also considering a career in animoooootion so this kind of thing is RELEVANT TO MY INTERESTS.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 8, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> Hey. Syrup has an alkohol in it. I think one-eye-haired dude is in the businnes.
> 
> //HbS


 
It must be moonshine.....it's what started NASCAR in my state of NC.


----------



## Mike3584 (Oct 8, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> I know you're not talking about this bit because this one is the most awesome piece of art and animation I've ever seen in Naruto.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2A3OmRWcVI[/YOUTUBE]



This clip deserves it's own thread, and a sticky at that. Actually it deserves it's own website.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 8, 2008)

Last ep looked pretty damn good pek


----------



## neshru (Oct 8, 2008)

bonemachine said:


> Because it's ENTERTAINING. xD
> And I'm also considering a career in animoooootion so this kind of thing is RELEVANT TO MY INTERESTS.


I think what he meant is "why would you need animation quality that looks good even when you take it frame by frame"


----------



## Grimmie (Oct 8, 2008)

Lee looks like a monkey!


----------



## Sammitehninja (Oct 8, 2008)

XD OMG that video is made of epic WIN.


----------



## James (Oct 8, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> I know you're not talking about this bit because this one is the most awesome piece of art and animation I've ever seen in Naruto.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2A3OmRWcVI[/YOUTUBE]




That one scene on its own sums up pretty much everything that's wrong about Shippuden...


----------



## Lyenyo (Oct 9, 2008)

Grimmie said:


> Lee looks like a monkey!



Now the question is, who's the real Lee o.o:


----------



## clemy (Oct 9, 2008)

^ jeez


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 9, 2008)

Man this thread made my day...

@page 271...
Seriously, the guy who turns invisible and and the guy who changed into a door was freaking hilarious! and stupid!

More...Please!!!


----------



## Catterix (Oct 9, 2008)

Lyenyo said:


> Now the question is, who's the real Lee o.o:



Yes, Gai and Lee do look alike...  :S


----------



## ADA 2 (Oct 9, 2008)

LMFAO at those pictures, they where pure mint and a half like ^_^


----------



## neshru (Oct 9, 2008)

James said:


> That one scene on its own sums up pretty much everything that's wrong about Shippuden...


not really


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 9, 2008)

wats with kakashis hair in the one when naruto is training to use his element (wind)

the ep is 65 and its called wind


----------



## Horrid Crow (Oct 9, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Man, it's when you start pausing stuff that you really notice how bad some bits are. LOL.



They're not bad.
It's called 'in motion'. 

Drawing stuff in such way like that makes it look good in motion.

Some more in motion shots from the OP:


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 9, 2008)

Horrid Crow said:


> They're not bad.
> It's called 'in motion'.
> 
> Drawing stuff in such way like that makes it look good in motion.
> ...



His face looks twisted thar  

I didn't know that charging a rasengan in mid-air does that to your face.


----------



## Grimmie (Oct 16, 2008)

Forgot something? 


*Spoiler*: __ 





I'll give you a hint


----------



## Ecclaed (Oct 16, 2008)

^ Wow, nice catch!

What meaty and manly trapezius muscles you've got there, Ino.



Could put some male Konoha nins to shame.


----------



## Asriel (Oct 16, 2008)

^
Run folks! It's the Ino-Hulk!


----------



## Animeblue (Oct 16, 2008)

*I can't believe I'm tributing too this thread but oh well.........

To save space 
Spoiler:  




Pierrot Studio

By Ziaja 



And 81 is being done by Team 7 too*


----------



## neshru (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't know why you are comparing a low quality shot with an high quality one. And even so, a single picture is bound to look better than something taken from an animated scene.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 16, 2008)

Grimmie said:


> Forgot something?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I can see how they messed that up, since it wasn't in the manga panel they were copying.



still it's no excuse, especially since it was clearly shown in the OP. that's team 12 for you


----------



## Archah (Oct 16, 2008)

insane111 said:


> I can see how they messed that up, since it wasn't in the manga panel they were copying.
> 
> 
> 
> still it's no excuse, especially since it was clearly shown in the OP. that's team 12 for you



It is in that panel =_=


----------



## insane111 (Oct 16, 2008)

Archah said:


> It is in that panel =_=



huh? it's completely shaded out


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 16, 2008)

Grimmie said:


> Forgot something?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Why is his skin blue?

//HbS


----------



## TadloS (Oct 16, 2008)

Animeblue said:


> *I can't believe I'm tributing too this thread but oh well.........
> 
> To save space
> Spoiler:
> ...



Ziaja picked colors better. But shading is definitely better in anime. Looks more proffessional. And besides some shading spots in this Ziaja coloring is glitchy. But still this low quality from livestream pic.


----------



## Archah (Oct 16, 2008)

insane111 said:


> huh? it's completely shaded out




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## clemy (Oct 16, 2008)

lmao at that ino pic posted   hereinbefore 
and lol at this anime team for the missing little accessories: they didn't do their homework :toliet


----------



## Monna (Oct 16, 2008)

God dammit. Just when I thought the Naruto anime was getting better. This episode looks terrible.


----------



## Monna (Oct 16, 2008)

Ecclaed said:


> ^ Wow, nice catch!
> 
> What meaty and manly trapezius muscles you've got there, Ino.
> 
> ...


Seriously, do these people even think? The only way it could have turned out this bad is if it was done on purpose.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Oct 16, 2008)

Animeblue said:


> *I can't believe I'm tributing too this thread but oh well.........
> 
> To save space
> Spoiler:
> ...



Second picture looks weird though, the art seems off.
Especially Kakashi.


----------



## Even (Oct 16, 2008)

Animeblue said:


> *I can't believe I'm tributing too this thread but oh well.........
> 
> To save space
> Spoiler:
> ...



the anime shot is the better looking one, imo....


----------



## chocy (Oct 16, 2008)

His nose looks like a snout here.


----------



## Even (Oct 16, 2008)

old, picture is old  They did this scene during the fillers


----------



## Reavie (Oct 17, 2008)

You don't mess with Yamashiro Aoba in close quarter combat 

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*
Aoba Roundhouse Kick!


----------



## Akatsuki no Sasori (Oct 17, 2008)

Reavie said:


> You don't mess with Yamashiro Aoba in close quarter combat
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



omg thats awesome !  Kaku must be like  WTF ??


----------



## Naruto=kyuubi (Oct 17, 2008)

Reavie said:


> You don't mess with Yamashiro Aoba in close quarter combat
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



That's nothing compared to his right arm sleeve no jutsu!

I guess they forgot how to use the bucket tool


----------



## Q Dog (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is poorly animated or not, but it just looked a little odd.



compared to this



Admitedly she did lean back a bit but it looks a little odd.


----------



## clemy (Oct 17, 2008)

jeez Aoba that's some nice jutsu you have there


----------



## Louchan (Oct 17, 2008)

Ecclaed said:


> ^ Wow, nice catch!
> 
> What meaty and manly trapezius muscles you've got there, Ino.
> 
> ...


Damn you!  I tried so hard to ignore that and just focus on the drama of the moment but nooo, you had to bring it up!!


----------



## Yαriko (Oct 17, 2008)

lol at Ino's muscles:rofl


----------



## Heran (Oct 17, 2008)

Naruto=kyuubi said:


> That's nothing compared to his right arm sleeve no jutsu!
> 
> I guess they forgot how to use the bucket tool



Haha, well done there! That made my day.


----------



## NaruHinaFTW (Oct 17, 2008)

[/IMG]
WTF? they messed up Lee's hair. BIG TIME


----------



## Louchan (Oct 17, 2008)

NaruHinaFTW said:


> [/IMG]
> WTF? they messed up Lee's hair. BIG TIME


Mysterious as it might sound, hair actually does _move_ when you jump around like that. :amazed
Try it out sometime.


----------



## Even (Oct 17, 2008)

it's an in-motion shot... You won't notice it unless you pause the episode...


----------



## R_Zion (Oct 17, 2008)

Ecclaed said:


> ^ Wow, nice catch!
> 
> What meaty and manly trapezius muscles you've got there, Ino.
> 
> ...



The Ino-credible Hulk. You don't want to see her when she gets sad...


----------



## Amekage (Oct 17, 2008)

R_Zion said:


> The Ino-credible *S*ulk. You don't want to see her when she gets sad...


fix'd 



Hunted by sister said:


> Why is his skin blue?
> 
> //HbS



i don't know, i kind of like it. i don't want to get in trouble for spoiling, so i'll keep it as vague as possible: i think it suits him.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Oct 17, 2008)

Louchan said:


> Mysterious as it might sound, hair actually does _move_ when you jump around like that. :amazed
> Try it out sometime.



Don't even try explaining that to idiots.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 17, 2008)

lol at that ino pic


----------



## irRonnie (Oct 17, 2008)

Did anyone notice Shino jumping with his hands in his pockets:


Now that's badass!


----------



## Sabaku no Gaara (Oct 18, 2008)

irRonnie said:


> Did anyone notice Shino jumping with his hands in his pockets:
> 
> 
> Now that's badass!



....Why are his legs like that? Hahaha


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 18, 2008)

Akamaru looks like.....


----------



## Even (Oct 18, 2008)

Shino = badass


----------



## irRonnie (Oct 18, 2008)

Sabaku no Gaara said:


> ....Why are his legs like that? Hahaha


It's just an in-moton shot. He's just landing onto the next tree branch .


----------



## BVB (Oct 18, 2008)

Ecclaed said:


> What meaty and manly trapezius muscles you've got there, Ino.



She's in the gym working out every available minute


----------



## NSAMA (Oct 18, 2008)

Lol shino..


----------



## ninjaneko (Oct 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Why zombies? This is why:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Not just the editors, but everyone in the credits 







Best Aoba shot ever



EDIT: Yeah, I know it's not funny, but epic screencap is epic:

*Spoiler*: __ 





(Composite image edited a bit to correct discrepancy between the shots.)


----------



## Louchan (Oct 18, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch, that looks painful. 
It kinda looks like Kakuzu bitch slapped his leg and broke it.
Oh, and I never noticed the zombie editor names, good find.


----------



## nick1689 (Oct 18, 2008)

Louchan, I gotta say it, that pic in your sig is epic! Ive always imagined Sakura using a big badass waraxe as a weapon


----------



## Yondaime (Oct 18, 2008)

nick1689 said:


> Louchan, I gotta say it, that pic in your sig is epic! Ive always imagined Sakura using a big badass waraxe as a weapon



Hack-n-Slash

Epic.


----------



## dopamine (Oct 18, 2008)

Hidan looks hilariously ugly in this shot - and his eyes are off center.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 18, 2008)

Ecclaed said:


> ^ Wow, nice catch!
> 
> What meaty and manly trapezius muscles you've got there, Ino.
> 
> ...


 
Ewww.....


----------



## Hydde (Oct 18, 2008)

dopamine said:


> Hidan looks hilariously ugly in this shot - and his eyes are off center.



in fact, that picture looks fine. And the eyesare off enter because his head is al ittle inclined.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 18, 2008)

dopamine said:


> Hidan looks hilariously ugly in this shot - and his eyes are off center.


 
His ear looks cut off....and his shoulder looks odd.


----------



## Louchan (Oct 19, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> His ear looks cut off....and his shoulder looks odd.


His ear *is* cut off.  Remember that shuriken Asuma threw?
But I have to agree with what you said about his shoulders.
They do look weird.



nick1689 said:


> Louchan, I gotta say it, that pic in your sig is epic! Ive always imagined Sakura using a big badass waraxe as a weapon


Thank you. pek


----------



## g_core18 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> His ear looks cut off....and his shoulder looks odd.



His ear is cut. Asuma did that with a Shuriken to test to see if the curse was still affecting him.


----------



## Yumi (Oct 19, 2008)

irRonnie said:


> Did anyone notice Shino jumping with his hands in his pockets:
> 
> 
> Now that's badass!



 LOL Badass


----------



## QwertyoPIZ (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Louchan (Oct 19, 2008)

Funniest and poorest piece in the entire thread.


----------



## Tobirama (Oct 19, 2008)

LoL


----------



## clemy (Oct 20, 2008)

jeez 
this thread is the best


----------



## neshru (Oct 20, 2008)

well, you can't say stuff like naruto and bleach isn't successful.


----------



## TadloS (Oct 20, 2008)

Lol. They're animation isn't high level. Such studios like Madhouse, Kyoto Animation, Bones is high level animation.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 20, 2008)

neshru said:


> well, you can't say stuff like naruto and bleach isn't successful.


You can`t say "Naruto" is high quality. Dunno about "Bleach"

//HbS


----------



## neshru (Oct 20, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> You can`t say "Naruto" is high quality. Dunno about "Bleach"
> 
> //HbS


Well no, they definitely don't have the best production quality out there. But they are still extremely successful, so that statement about studio pierrot is not exactly bullshit.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 20, 2008)

Anyone notice the change of animation and drawing quality between the new opening of double episode 78-79 and the opening of eppie 80 during one particular scene : when Naruto runs past his comrades ?

Just before we see Shino, when Naruto runs and we see him from a side view, there's a lot of change (clothing, kunai bandage, tools bag, way of running). I'd have liked to put the pictures but I don't have the tools to do so. Sorry. Some please help.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 20, 2008)

Yall look at chocy's avatar...y does Hidan have the Batman Chin? lol


----------



## QwertyoPIZ (Oct 20, 2008)

neshru said:


> well, you can't say stuff like naruto and bleach isn't successful.





SoldaT said:


> Lol. They're animation isn't high level. Such studios like Madhouse, Kyoto Animation, Bones is high level animation.



Don't know if you realized its mocking their official website...

http://pierrot.jp/english/introduction.html


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 20, 2008)

You guys underestimate Pierrot, sure their Naruto Shippuden is not that great, but their other projects are better.


----------



## Mike3584 (Oct 21, 2008)

Pierrot certainly has the capacity to be high quality. They've done all the movies for Naruto and Bleach and those look pretty damn good. Just because Shippuuden and Bleach are inconsistent with their quality doesn't mean the studio isn't a great one.


----------



## mashimizu (Oct 21, 2008)

You guys do realize that they clean most of it up in the dvd releases right. If you look back and compare the subs to the episodes on CN you'll see what I mean, actually I believe theirs a site that does it for you. 
As for BLEACH, after the bount arc it has had some amazing quality, even the latest filler. Sure their have been some wtf moments but compared to naruto's Jtv eps it looks great.


----------



## QwertyoPIZ (Oct 21, 2008)

Mike3584 said:


> Pierrot certainly has the capacity to be high quality. They've done all the movies for Naruto and Bleach and those look pretty damn good. Just because Shippuuden and Bleach are inconsistent with their quality doesn't mean the studio isn't a great one.



But it is also people who say this that take things too seriously =[

Consistency wouldn't be a problem if they would atleast make the hype fight scenes actually decent in the episodes. They lack to care about the essence of animation in those particular episodes which are intended to be the RIPE not ROTTEN fruit of the TV-Show.

I have room for any animator to fill and provide a better impression of themselves but I have yet to see them successfully ripen the main fruits of Naruto.


----------



## Bibiri-kun (Oct 23, 2008)

I just watched a low-Q streaming vid of 81, and I can say that the animation is dipping again!


----------



## neshru (Oct 23, 2008)

mashimizu said:


> You guys do realize that they clean most of it up in the dvd releases right.


They clean what? Most DVD episodes are the same as their TV version.


----------



## Archah (Oct 23, 2008)

What happened with your finger, Shikamaru?


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 23, 2008)

Archah said:


> What happened with your finger, Shikamaru?



It's a baby finger.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 23, 2008)

Bibiri-kun said:


> I just watched a low-Q streaming vid of 81, and I can say that the animation is dipping again!



Is that sarcasm...?


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2008)

moonwalkerwiz said:


> It's a baby finger.



:rofl LoL, WTF


----------



## mashimizu (Oct 23, 2008)

What I mean is that they make all the ugly drawings look pretty or closer to its manga counterpart. If you look up the site I mentioned you'll know what I mean. A good example of this would be Code Geass. Go on youtube and look up the dub and sub episodes and compare them, the differences should be apparent unless your blind.

I think one of reason the tv episodes look this bad is because of the schedule and trying to make sure theirs and ep every week. The fact that I know Naruto Shippuden will look better when it makes its way to US shores is the only reason I can come here an laugh my butt of without weeping.


----------



## geG (Oct 23, 2008)

We've already seen DVD release versions of a lot of Shippuuden eps and most of the time they don't fix stuff.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 23, 2008)

Archah said:


> What happened with your finger, Shikamaru?



Oh God...I want to Vomit!...Not Joking! 

It's the end of the world!


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 24, 2008)

No one found Yamatos faces funny at 22:27?


----------



## Louchan (Oct 24, 2008)

The omake this week was pure win.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Umeeee!






Poor Kotetsu.


Want some?


_POW!_ Bitch-Slapped!


Followed by anal rape.


Pineapple no jutsu, lulz.


And right before the frame where Izumo gets up from the ground, we see this for a split second. Oh, bad mistake there, animators.


----------



## Dellyshess (Oct 24, 2008)

Louchan said:


> The omake this week was pure win.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Haha, the omake was hilarious  Yamato's  expression is perfect.


----------



## Bibiri-kun (Oct 24, 2008)

Catterix said:


> Is that sarcasm...?



No, no, no! There were some really bad parts!
The streaming I watched last night lagged like a bitch so I saw some parts almost frame-by-frame, but now when that vid has been replaced with one that flows nicely I can't find them.


----------



## Grimmie (Oct 24, 2008)

Yamato's face!


----------



## fghj (Oct 24, 2008)

Since when Naruto features anal fisting?


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 24, 2008)

Whats wrong with this one?


----------



## Yαriko (Oct 24, 2008)

omg those were extremly funny, all of them


----------



## Catterix (Oct 24, 2008)

Tleilaxu said:


> Whats wrong with this one?



He's meant to be on the floor. That shot of Izumo with his arms folded lasts for 1 frame.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Sasha2999 (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh man that omake was hilarious! Especially as a KoIzu shipper   Not to mention Yamato's  face is the best.


----------



## lacey (Oct 25, 2008)

Izumo likes to rock out on the floor apparently.


----------



## Reavie (Oct 25, 2008)

*Link Removed*


----------



## Mori (Oct 25, 2008)

Louchan said:


> The omake this week was pure win.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Filler or not. Yamato's expressions are fantastic. 

Nice finds.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 25, 2008)

Too much Anal rape. lol

And Yamato looks hilarious.


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 25, 2008)

This thread made me lol'd


----------



## TadloS (Oct 25, 2008)

Yamato's expressions are uber awesome  Though I noticed it easily just didn't posted here


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 25, 2008)

Reavie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> *Link Removed*



omg it's really funny


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 25, 2008)

Reavie said:


> *Link Removed*


..... is that sperm?!

//HbS


----------



## Vanity (Oct 25, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> ..... is that a sperm?!
> 
> //HbS



Oh god, I didn't even think of that when I first looked at that pic.  Your mind must actually be more dirty than mine. 

Anyway, that Naruto pic is just hilarious on so many levels.

It looks like some is coming out of his nose though.


----------



## Perditionist (Oct 25, 2008)

^Isn't that snot?

Either way it's a hilarious pic of Naruto


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 26, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Oh god, I didn't even think of that when I first looked at that pic.  Your mind must actually be more dirty than mine.




//HbS


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 26, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> ..... is that a sperm?!
> 
> //HbS


 

Those are tears.  What would that be doing near his eyes in the first place?!


----------



## SasukeUchiha05 (Oct 26, 2008)

Lol very funny pictures


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 26, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> ..... is that a sperm?!
> 
> //HbS



Oh God...Kakashi you Bastard. lol


----------



## Sharada (Oct 26, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Those are tears.  What would that be doing near his eyes in the first place?!


I'm guessing you've never seen a proper Japanese doujin


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 26, 2008)

Sharada said:


> I'm guessing you've never seen a proper Japanese doujin


 
I don't read doujinshi.


----------



## Q Dog (Oct 26, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> ..... is that a sperm?!
> 
> //HbS





> It looks like some is coming out of his nose though.



Kyasurin Yakuto, it must of been one hell of a BJ. 

Kakashi you old dog.


----------



## Neptun (Oct 26, 2008)

A new Hidan pic is there. It was from episode 80. It was from the zoom where hidan noticed the crows. 

*Spoiler*: __ 






Oh god, how the hell can you draw someone like.. this?! I know it was fast and all but why was it necesarry to rape Hidan's face and all? He looks like a stick-figure. 

Btw I love this thread.


----------



## Q Dog (Oct 26, 2008)

It was a fast zoom, so i wouldn't really expect too much more, plus with the crows in the way and what not. Not really that noticable unless your looking for it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 26, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Those are tears.  What would that be doing near his eyes in the first place?!




//HbS


----------



## clemy (Oct 26, 2008)

^ hehe
the shikamaru finger thing =
the omake this week= pure win, and yeap yamato's face  was great


----------



## Star (Oct 26, 2008)

The Naruto one is hilarious! I love the Yamato ones! and the kakashi ones gave me a good laugh too.


----------



## Bibiri-kun (Oct 26, 2008)

What about when Sakura got mad at Sai? There should be some weird-looking/funny frames there, right?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




​



//HbS


----------



## neshru (Oct 26, 2008)

Bibiri-kun said:


> What about when Sakura got mad at Sai? There should be some weird-looking/funny frames there, right?


here's her face after she got owned by Sai


----------



## Horrid Crow (Oct 26, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh fuck. 
Hahaha!


----------



## Reavie (Oct 26, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 27, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhahaha lol omg 


naruto looks so girly


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 28, 2008)

neshru said:


> here's her face after she got owned by Sai



This looks like the  emoticon to me.


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 29, 2008)

neshru said:


> here's her face after she got owned by Sai



Nice one,she looks funny and cute at the same time


----------



## clemy (Oct 29, 2008)

Hunted by sister: that looks suspicious the least


----------



## chocy (Oct 30, 2008)

From the raw of episode 82, found it pretty funny.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 30, 2008)

God I love Suzuki


*Spoiler*: __ 









edit: oh, someone beat me to it


----------



## Seany (Oct 30, 2008)

Chouji had some funny expressions this week


----------



## Buster (Oct 30, 2008)

Saw this on 2chan


----------



## Up against the wall (Oct 30, 2008)

he looks like an alien


----------



## The Bloodthirsty (Oct 30, 2008)

Hidan looks drunk and Shikamaru looks like a dominatrix or something...


----------



## clemy (Oct 31, 2008)

ha shika really looks like an alien there

chouji looks *extremely weird * in this ep = like someone else


----------



## R_Zion (Oct 31, 2008)

So Hidan packed on a few facial pounds and Shikamaru is imitating Yamato's scary face. So THAT's how he'll defeat Akatsuki...


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Oct 31, 2008)

Zachy said:


> Saw this on 2chan



Ep. 82. The pic above and Chouji's:


----------



## Seany (Oct 31, 2008)

^       Lmao


----------



## neshru (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't know if it was posted back then, but this is from episode 61:


----------



## g_core18 (Oct 31, 2008)

neshru said:


> I don't know if it was posted back then, but this is from episode 61:



 Its Like a 3 yearold drew that...


----------



## TadloS (Oct 31, 2008)

OMG  Great find Neshru !


----------



## ninjaneko (Oct 31, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




There's just something funny about his hands and feet... He looks like a Shikamaru doll!  





*Spoiler*: __ 




It's coming....


The evil elf 

Or is it Spock...?


----------



## TadloS (Oct 31, 2008)

^Don't fuck with Elf


----------



## osricpearl (Oct 31, 2008)

He's Spock! He's too cool to be some prissy elf.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 31, 2008)

Daw, I just want to flick Shikamaru's ears.

@haydenKyuubi: Ahha, yeah, I noticed Chouji had some funny looks while eating/talking to Shikamaru, but that one is amazing.

@neshru: Naruto sure looks well-drawn there. xD


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2008)

Not poorly or funnily drawn (though Chouji does look kind of strange) but:


They're gonna do it


----------



## thebigfanofnaruto (Oct 31, 2008)

Actually her nose looks okay....ALLRIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## S (Oct 31, 2008)

Everyone wants Shika.



Go Shika.


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 1, 2008)

fato said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ShikaIno FTW!


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Nov 1, 2008)

lol!! you guys are hilarious!:rofl *goes off to imagine a team 10 threesome*


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 











//HbS


----------



## Mel (Nov 1, 2008)

lol chouji looked soooo weird in this whole ep o.O

OMG INO!!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 1, 2008)

Zork said:


> I love how you used paint to add in those words. HAHAHAHAHa


Amazing, isn`t it? M$ for the win!


----------



## clemy (Nov 1, 2008)

^ yeah and that pic geg posted is the proof 

lol at _we're gonna do it _...


----------



## Star (Nov 1, 2008)

THREESOME!! 
those naughty ninjas!


----------



## Disturbia (Nov 1, 2008)

Geg said:


> Not poorly or funnily drawn (though Chouji does look kind of strange) but:
> 
> 
> They're gonna do it



Oh shi-

The mental images. D:


----------



## Cindy (Nov 1, 2008)

Geg said:


> Not poorly or funnily drawn (though Chouji does look kind of strange) but:
> 
> 
> They're gonna do it



Chouji actually reminds me of someone Hayao Miyazaki would design.


----------



## TadloS (Nov 1, 2008)

Omg. Team 10 is one naughty team


----------



## mythfate (Nov 1, 2008)

Shippuuden 82: Konoha girl gonna get you :amazed


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 1, 2008)

mythfate said:


> Shippuuden 82: Konoha girl gonna get you :amazed


*You gonna get raepd*

//HbS


----------



## Perditionist (Nov 1, 2008)

fato said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Her clothes look like a ripoff of the ones she wore during the Chunnin Exams. Also why is it that whenever she's not wearing purple Ino is wearing orange. Maybe it's a trait all blondes share or something.



This scared me more than watching _A Tale of Two Sisters._ My friends lied to me that movie wasn't scary at all...


----------



## dubai909 (Nov 1, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Chouji actually reminds me of someone Hayao Miyazaki would design.


----------



## irRonnie (Nov 2, 2008)

LOL!! They're so similar


----------



## neshru (Nov 2, 2008)

dubai909 said:


>


That's exactly what I thought when I saw him.


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 2, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao Go Shikamaru


----------



## Horrid Crow (Nov 2, 2008)

irRonnie said:


> LOL!! They're so similar



Yea, it are the eyes.
Chouji was the only ugly thing in this episode.


----------



## emanresu (Nov 2, 2008)

mythfate said:


> Shippuuden 82: Konoha girl gonna get you :amazed



is that female/male   (background creature)


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Nov 2, 2008)

male? i think...


----------



## Sheireen (Nov 2, 2008)

mythfate said:


> Shippuuden 82: Konoha girl gonna get you :amazed



lol that kid behind :rofl


----------



## Yumi (Nov 2, 2008)

mythfate said:


> Shippuuden 82: Konoha girl gonna get you :amazed



her face looks evil
LOL at the kid in the background


----------



## irRonnie (Nov 2, 2008)

If I didn't know that shot is from Naruto, I'd think it'd be from some Paranoia Agent episode lol. (Those who've watched it know what I'm saying)


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 3, 2008)

mythfate said:


> Shippuuden 82: Konoha girl gonna get you :amazed



The girl looks cute.


----------



## TadloS (Nov 3, 2008)

mythfate said:


> Shippuuden 82: Konoha girl gonna get you :amazed


"Konoha girls gonna rape you"


irRonnie said:


> If I didn't know that shot is from Naruto, I'd think it'd be from some Paranoia Agent episode lol. (Those who've watched it know what I'm saying)



Yeah, I'm know about that you talking. I watched Paranoia Agent


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2008)

lol you guys are trying to hard to find faults in this weeks episode


----------



## Horrid Crow (Nov 3, 2008)

It's not a fault, it's just funny.


----------



## ninjaneko (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone else think that background kid looks a bit like the Joker? Or a clown maybe? No? Just me?


----------



## dora ♥ (Nov 3, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> Anyone else think that background kid looks a bit like the Joker? Or a clown maybe? No? Just me?



LOL !
i agree .
​


----------



## clemy (Nov 4, 2008)

omg dubai909, that's  a good match


----------



## Supreme Storm (Nov 4, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> Anyone else think that background kid looks a bit like the Joker? Or a clown maybe? No? Just me?



No but I sure as hell rofled at him D


----------



## insane111 (Nov 6, 2008)

Lol I usuallly don't pay too much attention to art, but you've gotta be kidding me with this finger


----------



## Even (Nov 6, 2008)

what's so bad about it??? Hidan is pointing....


----------



## Catterix (Nov 6, 2008)

Even if he's pointing, that finger is still too large to fit with the rest of his hand.

Ah well, at least it's something small and insignificant.


----------



## AceBladewing (Nov 6, 2008)

That's a depth perception shot. When things are closer to you they look bigger. It's not bad art at all.


----------



## HumanRage (Nov 6, 2008)

from today's episode 83


who are those guys on the mountain


----------



## Catterix (Nov 6, 2008)

AceBladewing said:


> That's a depth perception shot. When things are closer to you they look bigger. It's not bad art at all.



Yes, and what we're saying is that it's quite a _bad_ depth perception shot. As I said, that finger is just too big considering where it is in comparison with the other fingers. If his finger stretched and was nearly touching the "camera" then it would just be about right, but as it is, it looks like the main knuckle of his finger is on the edge of the headband, leaving the other half of the finger "pointing" slightly, and it's just a little bit bigger than it was supposed to be.

*shrug* It doesn't matter, and can't blame the animator for trying, but it just ain't that great, that's all.



HumanRage said:


> from today's episode 83
> 
> 
> who are those guys on the mountain



Ooh err. I'm not sure 

They're not that bad to be honest, just partially off model.


----------



## Up against the wall (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## Vanity (Nov 6, 2008)

Not really poorly drawn, just hilarious expression. XD


----------



## Louchan (Nov 6, 2008)

Hidan looked a bit weird in this week's episode.



... And they're _still_ doing the headband wrong.


----------



## Ryotaro (Nov 6, 2008)

Louchan said:


> Hidan looked a bit weird in this week's episode.



He looks at least 10 years older in the anime version.


----------



## Louchan (Nov 6, 2008)

Ryotaro said:


> He looks at least 10 years older in the anime version.


Not to mention he's shaped like a square. 
The head, the mouth, the eyes...
It's Robot-Hidan!!


----------



## neshru (Nov 6, 2008)

forget the damn hokage statues, _that_'s an ugly shot.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 6, 2008)

We`ve got Mecha-Hidan incoming.

//HbS


----------



## clemy (Nov 6, 2008)

about the hokage statues: tsunade's


----------



## geG (Nov 6, 2008)

They forgot something


----------



## Bad Zipper (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow Shikamaru....for someone so smart you sure have a tiny head.


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 6, 2008)

Bad Zipper said:


> Wow Shikamaru....for someone so smart you sure have a tiny head.




I dont really see anything wrong with that... Its just perspective aint it?


----------



## koao (Nov 7, 2008)

The opening animation is quite inconsistent.

From episode 83:


Meh, stop trying to fix it!

Dont try to fix it if it aint broken!

From episode 81:

That seems better.


----------



## Even (Nov 7, 2008)

Geg said:


> They forgot something



Them clouds be gone


----------



## Bad Zipper (Nov 7, 2008)

forehead protector too


----------



## Vanity (Nov 7, 2008)

Even said:


> Them clouds be gone





Bad Zipper said:


> forehead protector too



Yeah it's actually not badly drawn apart from the fact that they forgot a few things there. :S


----------



## Asriel (Nov 7, 2008)

Geg said:


> They forgot something



What village is dat there guy from?


----------



## geG (Nov 7, 2008)

Yeah I was referring to the forehead protector lol. There are no clouds at all in this forest for some reason


----------



## Beelzejow (Nov 7, 2008)

Geg said:


> Yeah I was referring to the forehead protector lol. There are no clouds at all in this forest for some reason



_I think he meant no red clouds on his Akatsuki robe._


----------



## Vanity (Nov 7, 2008)

XLegacyX said:


> _I think he meant no red clouds on his Akatsuki robe._



Yeah. That's also what I think he meant because yeah, there are no clouds on that cloak when they should be there.

There being no clouds in the sky isn't really a problem since the sky is sometimes like that. It could just be a clear day.

Funny how my current Deidara avatar lacks clouds on his cloak.


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Nov 7, 2008)

Looks like Ino got a boob job, and kakashi's right arm is all funny looking. Also, Chouji's arm


----------



## geG (Nov 7, 2008)

oh I didn't even notice the missing cloud on the cloak


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 7, 2008)

Geg said:


> Yeah I was referring to the forehead protector lol. There are no clouds at all in this forest for some reason





Geg said:


> oh I didn't even notice the missing cloud on the cloak



XD!

//HbS


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 7, 2008)

lol...Why is Kakzu stripped from his rights?

No head protector and no clouds, where does he belong??? lol


----------



## Vanity (Nov 7, 2008)

Dr. Obvious said:


> Looks like Ino got a boob job, and kakashi's right arm is all funny looking. Also, Chouji's arm



I don't really see how it looks like Ino got a boob job.


----------



## Yokuo (Nov 7, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I don't really see how it looks like Ino got a boob job.



Oh, it's there.

And, after they crapped up Chouji in the last episode, I'm pretty sure he'll look fine no matter what animation errors he has now or in the future.


----------



## clemy (Nov 7, 2008)

there's nothing wrong with ino's boob, it's just that the shadow is strangely/ suspiciously placed ...


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 7, 2008)

If a slight increase in Ino's boob caused such a ruckus, imagine what a nipple slip would cause...
But how kakashi is explaining how to grab a boob is more interesting...So I don't think it's the right time for Ino to a have Blo...Boob Job.
Wet T-shirt contest FTW!!!


----------



## Lyenyo (Nov 8, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> But how kakashi is explaining how to grab a boob is more interesting...
> Wet T-shirt contest FTW!!!



You sure? looking at his fingers....I think he wants to do something else


----------



## the air (Nov 8, 2008)

also how thin shika's arms r alitlle thin


----------



## f.c. 1908 (Nov 8, 2008)

How the Sntmutair kakuzu feet ,,


----------



## Louchan (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow, you guys are really grasping at straws this week.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Nov 8, 2008)

They still need to fix that damn sky, that blue is all wrong lol


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 8, 2008)

Geg said:


> They forgot something


 
 They sure messed up this one.


----------



## geG (Nov 8, 2008)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> They still need to fix that damn sky, that blue is all wrong lol



I guess they did it because there were no clouds in the manga either. The sky is like clear white for the whole fight in the manga. Still looks weird with the solid blue though.


----------



## Mel (Nov 8, 2008)

They should at least add some gray to the sky, it looks quite ugly that way (It doesn't blend with the BG, it's too blue =P)


----------



## Reavie (Nov 8, 2008)

Ibiki got rejected ... so what does he do?


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 8, 2008)

Q Dog said:


> I'm not sure if this is poorly animated or not, but it just looked a little odd.



...It looks like Kurenai has a little dress malfunction, either that or her left boob is much bigger than her right.


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 9, 2008)

This thread is just epic lulz. 

Awesome! XD


----------



## TadloS (Nov 9, 2008)

Reavie said:


> Ibiki got rejected ... so what does he do?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Lol


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Nov 9, 2008)

Bad Zipper said:


> Wow Shikamaru....for someone so smart you sure have a tiny head.



not a tiny head, more like a tiny face.


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 9, 2008)

Dr. Obvious said:


> Looks like Ino got a boob job, and kakashi's right arm is all funny looking. Also, Chouji's arm



lol, good one


----------



## Akatsuki no Sasori (Nov 10, 2008)

best part of the episode ^_^


----------



## ADA 2 (Nov 11, 2008)

lmfao the picture of hidan with his funny face is well good :L


----------



## Reavie (Nov 11, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed how different Hidan looks now from his first appearance? 
Lolz @ animation teams skills  

Hidan:

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*




and Hidan:

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*





*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*





*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*

Yah Hidan, you really are... 




Bored Yamato  and Wood Clone :


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*





*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*


----------



## QwertyoPIZ (Nov 11, 2008)

^ It's all because Hidan is trying out his new 'Attempt to act normal' jutsu.


----------



## clemy (Nov 11, 2008)

^
those were really funny


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Nov 11, 2008)

The Giant Shika arrives. What will happen to the tiny ones? 
(trees size fucked it..)



*Spoiler*: _loved these_ 





HumanRage said:


> from today's episode 83
> 
> 
> who are those guys on the mountain





Louchan said:


> Hidan looked a bit weird in this week's episode.
> 
> 
> 
> ... And they're _still_ doing the headband wrong.





Q Dog said:


> I'm not sure if this is poorly animated or not, but it just looked a little odd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medusa (Nov 11, 2008)

Reavie said:


> Ibiki got rejected ... so what does he do?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



oh my I cant stop laughing so hard at last pic...  that is hilarious


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 11, 2008)

lmao. Great find, haydenKyuubi!


----------



## Cindy (Nov 11, 2008)

For the difference between Hidan when we first see him and then in later episodes, the same thing happened to Sasori when he was revealed.

Beautiful, shiny face with perfect features in episode 22. Huge nose and lazy eye in some scenes in later episodes. D: (He looked awesome in 26, though)


----------



## Akatsuki no Sasori (Nov 11, 2008)

Intro episode for a character always feature superb shiny drawings but the art went downhill as the story arc goes on....


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 12, 2008)

This is our fucked up studio, the great studio pierrot. 

Even if I am sure they r great only when they wanted to, coz some episodes had the most high quality animations like 25, 26, 41, 42, also anthor thing wrong with them that the high quality animations teams almost not working in an action episodes, that is a very big problem.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 12, 2008)

Giant Shika FTW! lol

About Hidan...Wow never noticed the art is that bad. I guess since he is a new character I couldn't see the difference.


----------



## QwertyoPIZ (Nov 12, 2008)

lol Shika learned that jutsu from Chouji  (lmao) cough


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 12, 2008)

Run Hidan,run!!


----------



## Sasha2999 (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow that giant Shikamaru is the greatest thing ever! LOL!


----------



## Blastrix (Nov 12, 2008)

Giant Shikamaru is awesome 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Shikaman to the rescue! 





*Spoiler*: __ 





KAMEHAMEHA!


----------



## ADA 2 (Nov 13, 2008)

hahaha the KAMEHAMEHA image of kakuzu was the one that made me laugh out loud hehe ^_^


----------



## Archah (Nov 13, 2008)

Giant Shikamaru? You know what means the word "perspective"?


----------



## Buster (Nov 13, 2008)

Archah said:


> Giant Shikamaru? You know what means the word "perspective"?


It's all about imagination my friend


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 13, 2008)

Archah said:


> Giant Shikamaru? You know what means the word "perspective"?


Perspective? You know what does "fucked up perspective" mean ?

//HbS


----------



## Louchan (Nov 13, 2008)

Something that bothered me in the latest episode.
_(Forgive the bad quality, it's from the RAW.)_

Okay, so first Hidan is standing next to Kakuzu and facing Shikamaru.

But the very next moment Kakuzu is standing quite far behind Hidan... or more like what should have been behind Hidan, but now he's suddenly facing Kakuzu and not Shikamaru.
How did this happen? 
Did Shikamaru suddenly turn his back towards the enemy, causing Hidan to turn towards Kakuzu? Did Kakuzu for some mysterious reason jump back a couple of steps before being hit by Kakashi?
The world may never know.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Nov 13, 2008)

lol! good find, i would have never noticed that, gonna go read the manga again and see if that happened there too XD

edit: lol! the manga also had hidan inexplicably facing kakuzu XD

Orochimaru's Prison
(shika wouldn't randomly turn his back, he's too shocked at seeing kakashi raikiri kakuzu lol)

Orochimaru's Prison
(now that i look at it, i'm wondering how this happened too)

but he's already behind hidan in that frame so kakuzu was in the right spot in the manga it was just an anime blunder


----------



## Louchan (Nov 13, 2008)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> lol! good find, i would have never noticed that, gonna go read the manga again and see if that happened there too XD


In the manga Hidan was never facing Shikamaru like that, and Kakuzu was not next to him but a few steps away in front of him.
So the second screenshot is actually the correct one.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Nov 13, 2008)

Archah said:


> Giant Shikamaru? You know what means the word "perspective"?


You're joking right? 



Louchan said:


> Something that bothered me in the latest episode.
> _(Forgive the bad quality, it's from the RAW.)_
> 
> Okay, so first Hidan is standing next to Kakuzu and facing Shikamaru.
> ...


lol nice catch


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Nov 13, 2008)

Louchan said:


> In the manga Hidan was never facing Shikamaru like that, and Kakuzu was not next to him but a few steps away in front of him.
> So the second screenshot is actually the correct one.



o rly? dang now i feel silly, i coulda sworn shika was facing hidan like that, oh well, nice find anyways ^^;


----------



## Archah (Nov 13, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> Perspective? You know what does "fucked up perspective" mean ?
> 
> //HbS



Fucked up? Its obvious you dont know what "perspective" means.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## lacey (Nov 14, 2008)

Blastrix said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'know...just the way the colors and such look in that shot...it very much reminds me of Accel o.O


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 14, 2008)

Archah said:


> Fucked up? Its obvious you dont know what "perspective" means.




//HbS


----------



## clemy (Nov 14, 2008)

sai looks really hot


----------



## Archah (Nov 14, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



So do you think manga's perspective is fucked up too, right?


----------



## neshru (Nov 14, 2008)

uh, the trees in the anime are way bigger


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 14, 2008)

lol Sai


----------



## Archah (Nov 14, 2008)

neshru said:


> uh, the trees in the anime are way bigger



Yeah, the trees are the "problem", because perspective between Shikamaru and Hidan/Kakuzu is ok.


----------



## The Sharingan User (Nov 15, 2008)

How has nobody posted fat Kakashi yet?



I think my favorite part is Shikamaru's look of disgust.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Nov 15, 2008)

He looks like a slob...


----------



## Sharada (Nov 15, 2008)

He looks bigger than Chouji


----------



## Horrid Crow (Nov 15, 2008)

Archah said:


> Yeah, the trees are the "problem", because perspective between Shikamaru and Hidan/Kakuzu is ok.



So this automatically means there's something wrong with the perspective. 
Just look at that image. Trees are way to big, making it seem like they're closer to Shikamaru, making him giant and Hidan/Kakuzu tiny.


----------



## Archah (Nov 15, 2008)

Horrid Crow said:


> So this automatically means there's something wrong with the perspective.



No, there's something wrong with tree's size, not with perspective (perspective =/= size).



Horrid Crow said:


> Just look at that image. Trees are way to big, making it seem like they're closer to Shikamaru, making him giant and Hidan/Kakuzu tiny.



Trees size have nothing to do with Hidan/Kakuzu - Shikamaru perspective. People said Shikamaru was too big, and he was ok, trees were too big.


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 15, 2008)

lmao, Kakashi sure looks fat there.


----------



## Ephemere (Nov 15, 2008)

I think Sasuke's face after getting nailed by Naruto in the stomach is the best

Check it out at 0:38

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocNiMX0u_1w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yondaime (Nov 15, 2008)

The Sharingan User said:


> How has nobody posted fat Kakashi yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I think my favorite part is Shikamaru's look of disgust.



Lol, kakashi sure has been eating alot.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 15, 2008)

I still can't believe he fell for that. 



The Sharingan User said:


> How has nobody posted fat Kakashi yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I think my favorite part is Shikamaru's look of disgust.


 
Yeah.....i thought he looked a bit odd.


----------



## ninjaneko (Nov 15, 2008)

*This week in screencaps:*
Sasuke gets pwned:

*Spoiler*: __ 










Hidan's faces of the week:

*Spoiler*: __ 





"Pathetic atheists humans!"



​



*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm a man...



...a manly man.


​


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 15, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> *This week in screencaps:*
> Sasuke gets pwned:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Where is that from? 

//HbS


----------



## ninjaneko (Nov 15, 2008)

^ During Yamato's explanation with chibi's. Speaking of which...

*This week in screencaps (cont.):*
Okay, not funny, just cute:

*Spoiler*: __ 








^ ok, this one's kinda funny




Misc:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Jashin says no.



Let's dance!



Not odd, not funny, just awesome.​


----------



## TadloS (Nov 15, 2008)

The Sharingan User said:


> How has nobody posted fat Kakashi yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I think my favorite part is Shikamaru's look of disgust.


Lol, kakashi now is too fat 


ninjaneko said:


> ^ During Yamato's explanation with chibi's. Speaking of which...
> 
> *This week in screencaps (cont.):*
> Okay, not funny, just cute:
> ...



Lol, DB nows the way to make me laugh


----------



## Raiden (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh Sai, I would have died if he started talking about the power of youth XD.


----------



## Mel (Nov 15, 2008)

Kakashi needs to go to the gym oO


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 15, 2008)

lol...Fat Kakashi!!!

Damn you Team 4!!!


----------



## clemy (Nov 15, 2008)

ah I thought I saw smth wrong with kakashi at that very scene but fortunately I didn't pause to see better 
also hidan looks definitely smexy -must be the ripped akatsuki cape


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 15, 2008)

Is it just me, or the episode 85 will be really badly drawn?

//HbS


----------



## geG (Nov 15, 2008)

It's just you.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 16, 2008)

85 looks like it's done by the team who did 82, so the only one who's guaranteed to look funny (or rather, like a Miyazaki character) is Chouji.

Shikamaru looks like he'll have the pouty lips again, though.  Looking forward to that.


----------



## Mori (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice screencap, I really enjoyed that scene.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Nov 16, 2008)

Take a look at these 


*Spoiler*: _Where's Yamato?_ 



​




*Spoiler*: _Naruto, get your pants down_ 



​




*Spoiler*: _Let's Dance (part2). "Follow me Hidan"_ 



​




*Spoiler*: _Fuck you Kakuzo, even Jashin wouldn't save me from that fart_ 



​




*Spoiler*: _Maito Sai??_ 



​





The Sharingan User said:


> How has nobody posted fat Kakashi yet?





ninjaneko said:


> ^ During Yamato's explanation with chibi's. Speaking of which...


LOL on this two posts...


----------



## TadloS (Nov 16, 2008)

haydenKyuubi said:


> Take a look at these
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Where's Yamato?_
> ...



Lol pics.   "Fuck you Kakuzo, even Jashin wouldn't save me from that fart" that made me laugh


----------



## Mel (Nov 16, 2008)

haydenKyuubi said:


> Take a look at these
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Where's Yamato?_
> ...


'
I lol'd it the fart one xDDD
I would rep u if I could but I'll have to spread it b4 giving to ya again =/


----------



## Ecclaed (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Golbez (Nov 20, 2008)

Ecclaed said:


>





?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 20, 2008)

Ecclaed said:


>


Why was he thinking about Temari when he was having fun with Hidan?!

//HbS


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Nov 20, 2008)

omg lol you sick sick people how i love you so, thank you for making me giggle, hmm didn't know hidan made shikamaru that excited XD


----------



## clemy (Nov 20, 2008)

omg  nice dicovery


----------



## Akatsuki no Sasori (Nov 20, 2008)

Ecclaed said:


>



very disturbing and epic at the same time ^_^


----------



## Louchan (Nov 20, 2008)

Ecclaed said:


>


*OH GOD.*


----------



## Even (Nov 20, 2008)

.


----------



## clemy (Nov 20, 2008)

^ haha

but seriously I can't stop thinking about shikamaru's shadow  the animators must have done it on purpose, there's just no way that was his _head _


----------



## Horrid Crow (Nov 20, 2008)

clemy said:


> ^ haha
> 
> but seriously I can't stop thinking about shikamaru's shadow  the animators must have done it on purpose, there's just no way that was his _head _



It was his shadow jutsu going back to it's original form, that's all. 
Nothing really weird or with a certain meaning to it.


----------



## neshru (Nov 20, 2008)

Horrid Crow said:


> It was his shadow jutsu going back to it's original form, that's all.


I can't believe there's someone who couldn't figure this out.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 20, 2008)

Compared to Shikamaru... poor Hidan.


What the fuck Kakuzu, your Earth capable part died last episode - you shouldn`t be able to do it anymore.


This little scene made me laugh, Kakuzu tentacle rapes Chouji and Ino, while Shikamaru and Lightning Heart are doing it Benny Hill style.


And they are still doing it!




When i`ve seen that, first thing i though was "you fucking moron, you`ll zap Chouji and Ino too!"

But i was wrong 




//HbS


----------



## neshru (Nov 20, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> When i`ve seen that, first thing i though was "you fucking moron, you`ll zap Chouji and Ino too!"
> 
> But i was wrong


Apparently he turned the team damage option off. That's why not even the explosive tag hurt them.


----------



## Louchan (Nov 20, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> What the fuck Kakuzu, your Earth capable part died last episode - you shouldn`t be able to do it anymore.


This has already been discussed in the episode thread.


rashman said:


> It was the water element heart that was most likely destroyed.





Louchan said:


> It's possible that doton is one of Kakuzu's original chakra types. In other words, he wouldn't need the _"stolen"_ doton heart in order to use doton techniques.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh well.... could be.

//HbS


----------



## Sasori_sama (Nov 20, 2008)

I thought Hidan's lantern jaw was interesting.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 20, 2008)

neshru, you are made of fucking EPIC WIN...I literally laughed so hard on the duck!!!

And lol, @ Team Damage Off. At Shiki's Weeny !!!


----------



## The Bloodthirsty (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok this episode had outsanding animation and it blew my fucking mind away, but let's face it, the art was meh... Some head shots were really well drawn but nothing near the level of awesomeness of this episode. 

Some funnily and some badly drawn scenes :

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## osricpearl (Nov 20, 2008)

most of those shots were movement shots.  

You know, when something moves around it doesn't always look perfect. When Hidan talks, his expressions are exaggerated, which looks funny taken frame by frame but looks fluid when taken as a whole. It's called animation. 
 

I don't see a problem with any of the pics except for the square chin...lol.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 20, 2008)

The Bloodthirsty said:


> Ok this episode had outsanding animation and it blew my fucking mind away, but let's face it, the art was meh... Some head shots were really well drawn but nothing near the level of awesomeness of this episode.
> 
> Some funnily and some badly drawn scenes :
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



You are dumb and wrong. 

Animation requires a certain level of exaggeration to be effective. It's easy to take great animation, pause it, and find all sorts of weird frames that look great in motion. Your whole thread about this episode is a joke too, god forbid the animators make an episode that _doesn't _look flat and wooden.

edit: seriously, how sad is it that people are so used to Naruto characters being so inexpressive that it looks weird to them when they're done well?


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 20, 2008)

Brilliant


----------



## The Bloodthirsty (Nov 20, 2008)

osricpearl said:


> most of those shots were movement shots.
> 
> You know, when something moves around it doesn't always look perfect. When Hidan talks, his expressions are exaggerated, which looks funny taken frame by frame but looks fluid when taken as a whole. It's called animation.
> 
> ...



Yeah yeah I know it already, I just thought the Hidan ones were funny. I know it's animation and blah blah blah (It's been said countless times in this section) but if I stopped it there it was because something was looking weird. And I could have posted a lot more of non-motion screenshot that were really average art but it would have been too repetitive since there's was really a lot of it.

If you can't see anything wrong with the other ones, get yourself some glasses.

And if you think  otherwise, don't bother responding to me, we're clearly not seeing the same thing and I won't change my mind.

and same thing goes for Othrys12


----------



## Weiner (Nov 20, 2008)

i found this while video loading 


lul kakashi


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 20, 2008)

There is like one scene in the whole episode, with hidan, that looks slightly off in motion, where Hidan is talking about something. Everything else you criticized is just confusing 'mistakes' with style. Art and Animation aren't seperate, how good the show looks when you freeze frame it doesn't matter. Good art in animation is all about how good it looks when it's moving.


----------



## The Bloodthirsty (Nov 20, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> There is like one scene in the whole episode, with hidan, that looks slightly off in motion, where Hidan is talking about something. Everything else you criticized is just confusing 'mistakes' with style. Art and Animation aren't seperate, how good the show looks when you freeze frame it doesn't matter. *Good art in animation is all about how good it looks when it's moving*.



Well our point of view is different. Personnaly I don't like my anime to look like it have been colored by my little cousin. (ok no seriously I'm being too harsh here). But you know, I really enjoyed this episode and I fucking loved the animation, I gave it a 10. But people seems to be blinded by the animation and the epic fights and don't realize the art is just not on the same level, and thus call me a dumb because i noticed it.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 20, 2008)

that's a style choice, it's not poorly done.

Pretty much every great Naruto episode from part 1 was done similarly, just with thicker lines.


----------



## Cindy (Nov 21, 2008)

In motion shots are my favorite. Especially if Norio is involved.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 21, 2008)

Sasori_sama said:


> I thought Hidan's lantern jaw was interesting.



Haha. Yeah I actually noticed that in the middle of watching the ep. It's pretty much the only bad drawing I saw in the whole ep though.


----------



## osricpearl (Nov 21, 2008)

The Bloodthirsty said:


> Yeah yeah I know it already, I just thought the Hidan ones were funny. I know it's animation and blah blah blah (It's been said countless times in this section) but if I stopped it there it was because something was looking weird.



Then why bother posting them?  



> And I could have posted a lot more of non-motion screenshot that were really average art but it would have been too repetitive since there's was really a lot of it.



One of the best episodes art and animation wise and you find so many weird shots that posting them all would have been repetitive. Right...

And yet most of them are of Hidan talking.. a character that is expressive and exaggerates his mannerisms by nature.. and you don't see a connection.  



> If you can't see anything wrong with the other ones, get yourself some glasses.



Already wear them. lol. Maybe there was something off with the one where Kakuzu was holding Ino and Chouji up...but...it's not something that jumps up at me and screams "BAD ART." 



> And if you think  otherwise, don't bother responding to me, we're clearly not seeing the same thing and I won't change my mind.
> 
> and same thing goes for Othrys12



And here I thought I was in a forum.


----------



## Reavie (Nov 21, 2008)

*Link Removed*

ZOMG RUUUUN EVIL KNIFE-WIELDING MIDGET!!!


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 21, 2008)

LOL, almost looks like Kakuzu is flicking off everyone.   Bet someone's going to edit that real soon.  



Hunted by sister said:


> What the fuck Kakuzu, your Earth capable part died last episode - you shouldn`t be able to do it anymore.



Actually, you're partly right.   Kakazu has 2 Earth Hearts (the Manga itself says Kakuzu has *4 Elements* (Earth, Wind, Fire, and Lightning).   And Kakashi got one of those Earth Hearts with his Raikiri.

(BTW, just incase, Kakuzu never had Water Element.  The Mizu bunshin was filler anyhow, but obviously playing on him being from the Waterfall Village and him knowing some water jutsus.)


----------



## Reavie (Nov 21, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> LOL, almost looks like Kakuzu is flicking off everyone.   Bet someone's going to edit that real soon.



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Link Removed*


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 21, 2008)

Reavie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You just won this thread!


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 21, 2008)

Reavie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Works for me!


----------



## Even (Nov 21, 2008)

Reavie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  That is so awesome!!!!! You just won the thread


----------



## Horrid Crow (Nov 21, 2008)

The Bloodthirsty said:


> Well our point of view is different. Personnaly I don't like my anime to look like it have been colored by my little cousin. (ok no seriously I'm being too harsh here). But you know, I really enjoyed this episode and I fucking loved the animation, I gave it a 10. But people seems to be blinded by the animation and the epic fights and don't realize the art is just not on the same level, and thus call me a dumb because i noticed it.



All you notice is that it's different then usual.
This doesn't mean it's bad at all... the art is actually a lot better and consistant then in most other episodes. 
Colored by your little cousin? God even making such statement is so wrong here.
The shading isn't like usual because the animation went up. 

I'd rather have every episode to look like 82 and 85 (with this artstyle and shading) then jerky animation with inconsistant art.



Reavie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, just LOL.


----------



## neshru (Nov 21, 2008)

The Bloodthirsty said:


> Ok this episode had outsanding animation and it blew my fucking mind away, but let's face it, the art was meh... Some head shots were really well drawn but nothing near the level of awesomeness of this episode.
> 
> Some funnily and some badly drawn scenes :
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I don't know how you can call this "meh", honestly... excluding the ugly chin in the third, everything about these pics looks amazing to me.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Nov 21, 2008)

it's a matter of opinion. what looks good to one person can look bad to another. Some people just don't like the style they use. I didn't at first but it grew on me >.>;
when i first saw the ep preview i thought it looked so ugly how the characters were drawn but like i said in that forum, i don't have the eye for things that you guys see, i'm not someone who would notice "consistant art" or "fluid animation" so the style really bothered me. But like i said, i got over it, so meh.


----------



## Nekki (Nov 21, 2008)

The Bloodthirsty said:


> Ok this episode had outsanding animation and it blew my fucking mind away, but let's face it, the art was meh... Some head shots were really well drawn but nothing near the level of awesomeness of this episode.
> 
> Some funnily and some badly drawn scenes :
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Now i don't want to bash you or anything, the only shot that has bad art there is the one with Hidan's blocky jaw, please explain what you see wrong with the other screenshots, seriously. It's funny that all your screenshots are named badx.jpg lol.

Oh and get your head out of your ass, most of your posts talk bullshit.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 21, 2008)

I like the blocky jaw actually.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 21, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I like the blocky jaw actually.


And i like your signature.

//HbS


----------



## Q Dog (Nov 21, 2008)

Me too, its hypnotising. 

Well, the original post that you people are arguing about did say,




> Originally Posted by The Bloodthirsty View Post
> Ok this episode had outsanding animation and it blew my fucking mind away, but let's face it, the art was meh... Some head shots were really well drawn but nothing near the level of awesomeness of this episode.
> 
> Some *funnily* and some badly drawn scenes :





C-C-C-Combo Breaker bama


----------



## The Bloodthirsty (Nov 21, 2008)

*ignore osricpearl*



Horrid Crow said:


> Colored by your little cousin? God even making such statement is so wrong here.


I know I was only exagerating for people to get my point.


Horrid Crow said:


> The shading isn't like usual because the animation went up.
> 
> I'd rather have every episode to look like 82 and 85 (with this artstyle and shading) then jerky animation with inconsistant art.



I also prefer the good animation, but it doesn't mean I have to close my eyes to everything else.



neshru said:


> I don't know how you can call this "meh", honestly... excluding the ugly chin in the third, everything about these pics looks amazing to me.





Nekki said:


> Now i don't want to bash you or anything, the only shot that has bad art there is the one with Hidan's blocky jaw, please explain what you see wrong with the other screenshots, seriously. It's funny that all your screenshots are named badx.jpg lol.
> 
> Oh and get your head out of your ass, most of your posts talk bullshit.



I called it meh because it is meh. I'm not saying the art was shit. And I'm not saying it was worst than the overall quality of shippuuden episode. I'm just saying some things went up in the art like the drawing (wich was overall better in this ep, but nothing incredible!) and some things went down like the colors and the shading (and yeah yeah I know it's his style but you know, each team has their style and it doesn't stop people from criticizing them).

Maybe this exemple will enlighten you! ( And these are not motion shot, duh)
Screenshot with amazing Art

Screenshot with poor Art


If you can't see the difference then maybe you're the one who should get your head out of you ass.

As for the screenshot I previously posted, 4 are funnily drawn (mostly because it's in movement) and 4 are poorly drawn. It's up to you to find out wich one and why.

Ah and thanks to Q Dog, it seems like some people didn't get that part.


----------



## zombietwins (Nov 21, 2008)

The Bloodthirsty said:


> Ok this episode had outsanding animation and it blew my fucking mind away, but let's face it, the art was meh... Some head shots were really well drawn but nothing near the level of awesomeness of this episode.
> 
> Some funnily and some badly drawn scenes :
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



LOL at the proportions and Ino's err... _child-bearing_ hips.


----------



## neshru (Nov 21, 2008)

The Bloodthirsty said:


> I called it meh because it is meh.


Sure, your first screen looks better. But still, calling the second one "meh" just because it has less shading is completely retarded. Let me guess, you think team 12's art is better than Suzuki's just because it has more shading right?


----------



## The Bloodthirsty (Nov 21, 2008)

neshru said:


> Sure, your first screen looks better. But still, calling the second one "meh" just because it has less shading is completely retarded. Let me guess, you think team 12's art is better than Suzuki's just because it has more shading right?



You people piss me off with these team X is shit and team X is Amazing. I judge the episodes not the teams. I don't know wich episodes team 12 did anyway. If they put more shading but have shitty drawing of course it won't be any better... *sigh*


----------



## neshru (Nov 21, 2008)

The Bloodthirsty said:


> You people piss me off with these team X is shit and team X is Amazing. I judge the episodes not the teams.


It may piss you off, but it's a fact that different episodes are done by different teams, and it's a fact that some of these teams are bad while others are good. Your " I judge the episodes and not the teams" doesn't make much sense, since every team has a precise animation director. So if you think that episode done by team X had good art, you will think the same of another episode done by the same team.


----------



## The Bloodthirsty (Nov 21, 2008)

neshru said:


> It may piss you off, but it's a fact that different episodes are done by different teams, and it's a fact that some of these teams are bad while others are good. Your " I judge the episodes and not the teams" doesn't make much sense, since every team has a precise animation director. So if you think that episode done by team X had good art, you will think the same of another episode done by the same team.



My ''I judge the episodes and not the teams"  made a lot of sense and it's not my fault if you didn't catch that. Since the begining of shippuuden I rate the episodes without knowing who made them. And sincerely I could care less. Episodes and animators are linked but not equivalent.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 21, 2008)

zombietwins said:


> LOL at the proportions and Ino's err... _child-bearing_ hips.



That's not badly drawn but yes Ino does look very curvy there. XD


----------



## Bibiri-kun (Nov 21, 2008)

neshru said:


> It may piss you off, but it's a fact that different episodes are done by different teams, and it's a fact that some of these teams are bad while others are good. Your " I judge the episodes and not the teams" doesn't make much sense, since every team has a precise animation director. So if you think that episode done by team X had good art, you will think the same of another episode done by the same team.



So the teams don't have bad and good days according to you? Of course the teams have different styles, but the quality differs from time to time anyway. 
Not saying I don't rank the teams, because I like some of their styles more and some less (don't know which team is which, though). But sometimes a good team can surprise and make a horrible episode or vice versa. Just sayin'.


----------



## zombietwins (Nov 21, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> That's not badly drawn but yes Ino does look very curvy there. XD



I guess that's a matter of perception; the way I see it, Ino is completely out of proportion, which I consider badly done. 
But each to their own, I guess ^^


----------



## V31987 (Nov 21, 2008)

Crazy Hidan!!! xD


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 21, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I like the blocky jaw actually.


I like your sig...Very addictive. XD

BTW, Kakuzu Middle Finger = Win!!!


----------



## V31987 (Nov 21, 2008)

*The Bloodthirsty* The main difference between those two images is the shade. In the first one is quite good but in the second one is practically nonexistent. I think the lineart is good.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Nov 21, 2008)

The Bloodthirsty said:


> Ok this episode had outsanding animation and it blew my fucking mind away, but let's face it, the art was meh... Some head shots were really well drawn but nothing near the level of awesomeness of this episode.
> 
> Some funnily and some badly drawn scenes :
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


i beg to differ.

the art in this was absolutely gorgeous!

if i was to nit pick, the only bad one was the blocky drawn head of hidan.

you do realize that Suzuki is the ONLY animator in naruto who actually uses facial expressionism in his animation. he's also the only animator in naruto who does lip movement synchronization. only real animators do that, that shows how much frames is being used not like others where they just have a flat image and the mouth is flapping.

also, look at his work, he has great understanding of anatomy and realism.

this is how you can tell that an animator is experienced at drawing. even his folds and wind movement [when the wind hits clothes] in his work are amazing. it just doesn't flap like two frames, but it moves accordingly and realistically.

and the comparison you made between those two images meant nothing tbh.
shading doesn't show how good you are. its more of a cover up if you want. look at team 1's/7.2 work, loads of shading but their drawings are actually not that good. and then look at team 11 and suzuki's work.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 21, 2008)

He looks like Superman in this:


----------



## The Bloodthirsty (Nov 21, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i beg to differ.
> 
> the art in this was absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> ...



Thanks for  expressing your disagreement without overreacting and calling me dumb.

Honestly I don't understand how you can call that gorgeous. Maybe you're one of those who think that good drawing = good art.

I did realize that the animator was someone who had a great understanding of anatomy and realism. It was really noticeable when looking at hands and faces. But some times it just didn't look that great in this ep.

And I never implied that a team who shades his drawing are necessarly better. I just said that to my eyes, a nicely drawn shot with monotonus palate and no shading is not any better than an average drawing with wonderful colors and shading. Both are important for me. And the comparaison I made was to make people understand this, I was not making any reference to the teams or the animators' abilities and talent.

And I really enjoyed the animation as much as anyone else.

@ V31987 : My point, exactly


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Nov 21, 2008)

I have to say, that the art was beautiful in the newst episode, why cant they do it like that all the times  ...


----------



## glacierkn (Nov 21, 2008)

oh man, superman Hidan is great


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 21, 2008)

THAT SHOT OWNED!


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 21, 2008)

@ Hidan's chin.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 21, 2008)

neshru, The Bloodthirsty, you`re both right and wrong at th same time. 

TB, the art in this episode is not poor. It`s simple. That`s it. It`s good, but simple. Awesomely animated episodes tend to have simple art. You have to see the difference between "simple" and "poor" art. Yeah, there were mistakes, like Kakuzu`s forehead protector being too small, his mask being a regular triangle, color issues....

neshru, on the other hand, you`re right too, but there is a major thing you`re wrong about. The lightening and shading is actually the most important piece.The lightning and shading can make ugliest thing awesome. As a CGA, i painfully know it... You think, that when we remove shadows from that picture TB provided as an exmaple, you think it`ll be very different from the one from ep 85? No!

//HbS


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 21, 2008)

There is fluid animation...and there is detailed animation.
I like both of them...Episode 82 was detailed animation, 85 was fluid animation.

You really can't have both of them, It will cost a fortune and need a lot of time...If they did both details and fluidity at the same time.
Not saying the details were bad in 85, in fact I truly liked the art in this one more than any other episode even Team 1.


----------



## V31987 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hunted by sister said:


> neshru, The Bloodthirsty, you`re both right and wrong at th same time.
> 
> TB, the art in this episode is not poor. It`s simple. That`s it. It`s good, but simple. Awesomely animated episodes tend to have simple art. You have to see the difference between "simple" and "poor" art. Yeah, there were mistakes, like Kakuzu`s forehead protector being too small, his mask being a regular triangle, color issues....
> 
> //HbS





XMURADX said:


> There is fluid animation...and there is detailed animation.
> I like both of them...Episode 82 was detailed animation, 85 was fluid animation.
> 
> You really can't have both of them, It will cost a fortune and need a lot of time...If they did both details and fluidity at the same time.
> Not saying the details were bad in 85, in fact I truly liked the art in this one more than any other episode even Team 1.



+1, a fluid animation requires simple art.

Why in the chapters where there is a important fight animators use other colors and just put few shadows?

PD: I read somewhere that Gainax made this chapter. Is it true?


----------



## Sasori_sama (Nov 21, 2008)

Why's everyone getting so serious and snippy? Can't we just enjoy the lulz?


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 21, 2008)

V31987 said:


> Crazy Hidan!!! xD



:rofl          

Wow ! Now that K.O.ed me in an instant. Crazy Hidan. What else don't we know about him ?....


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 21, 2008)

V31987 said:


> +1, a fluid animation requires simple art.
> 
> Why in the chapters where there is a important fight animators use other colors and just put few shadows?


It depends on the budget. I think "Naruto" has fairly low budget, and is a weekly production, so they have to choose, good art or good animation, but more expansive productions, that have more time to show up, have both good animation and good art (Hellsing OVA for example, they have both good art and animation... not sure how high their budget is).

//HbS


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Nov 21, 2008)

Reavie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 pic of the week!!! 


My funny shots:


*Spoiler*: _not funny, but sexy... Sexy Ino_ 




​






*Spoiler*: _Hidan's Album_ 







​






*Spoiler*: _Shika "HeadStone" (literally)_ 




​






*Spoiler*: _Come Chouji, do the job... kindly!_ 




​





I can tell this episode motion is fucking awesome: smooth and flawless. I saw perfect frames everywhere, on all the fights. This episode is just EPIC!


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Nov 21, 2008)

haydenKyuubi said:


> pic of the week!!!
> 
> 
> My funny shots:
> ...



lol!!!  nice very nice, i loved them ^^
good job!


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 21, 2008)

Black Fenix said:


> He looks like Superman in this:


he looks so manly


----------



## Brooke Logan (Nov 21, 2008)

Looking at those screenshots, I can only say that the drawing is horrible, I haven't seen it animated and refuse to watch it, but from the drawings, I can't believe that people are saying this was animated good.....

It looks like a child drew it, shame on you, artists.

I wonder if they are deliberately trying to make Hidan look unattractive because they don't want anyone to like him?  They want what few people are left who enjoy him to hate him?

Then again, Team 10 looks ugly too so I don't know.


----------



## Ecclaed (Nov 21, 2008)

Vino said:


> THAT SHOT OWNED!







The Bloodthirsty said:


> I did realize that the animator was someone who had a great understanding of anatomy and realism. It was really noticeable when looking at hands and faces. But some times it just didn't look that great in this ep.
> 
> And I never implied that a team who shades his drawing are necessarly better. I just said that to my eyes, a nicely drawn shot with monotonus palate and no shading is not any better than an average drawing with wonderful colors and shading. Both are important for me. And the comparaison I made was to make people understand this, I was not making any reference to the teams or the animators' abilities and talent.
> 
> And I really enjoyed the animation as much as anyone else.



I agree about the monotonous palette. While I really did enjoy the animation and the facial expressions some of the colors were too flat to my liking. 

I hope no one takes that as a serious complaint, because I'm pretty sure everyone can find something they don't like about an episode. Overall though, this was one of the better episodes for sure. 




Black Fenix said:


> He looks like Superman in this:



Actually, the first thing I thought of was:






Can someone make sense of this one for me?


----------



## Ecclaed (Nov 21, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> Looking at those screenshots, I can only say that the drawing is horrible, *I haven't seen it animated and refuse to watch it*, but from the drawings, I can't believe that people are saying this was animated good.....
> 
> It looks like a child drew it, shame on you, artists.
> 
> ...



It's an anime; how can you judge it in its entirety, and with such assurance, without watching it?

If children animated this episode, they did a pretty damn good job about it. It's too bad you won't bother to watch it to see the good points of this episode. 

And yes, they are deliberately making Hidan look unattractive, just like when I miss plucking two hairs from my eyebrows I'm deliberately trying to make myself look ugly.


----------



## Masashi Kishimoto (Nov 22, 2008)

Ecclaed said:


> I agree about the monotonous palette. While I really did enjoy the animation and the facial expressions some of the colors were too flat to my liking.
> 
> I hope no one takes that as a serious complaint, because I'm pretty sure everyone can find something they don't like about an episode. Overall though, this was one of the better episodes for sure.
> 
> ...



its possible man i can do that


----------



## killer455 (Nov 22, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> Looking at those screenshots, I can only say that the drawing is horrible, I haven't seen it animated and refuse to watch it, but from the drawings, I can't believe that people are saying this was animated good.....
> 
> It looks like a child drew it, shame on you, artists.
> 
> ...




no no no, how can yo say that? 

most of this 85th episode had the most strongest animations shitppuden has ever seen


----------



## Juno (Nov 22, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> Looking at those screenshots, I can only say that the drawing is horrible, I haven't seen it animated and refuse to watch it, but from the drawings, I can't believe that people are saying this was animated good.....
> 
> It looks like a child drew it, shame on you, artists.




It's VERY possible that the reason you don't understand how people are saying this is a well animated episode is because you _refuse to see it animated_.

What kind of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) passes judgement on the quality of an animation without first seeing the animation? Shame on _you_. Even a child would know that in an episode featuring tens of thousands of frames, judging it all based off one or two is a case of profoundly missing the point of ANIMATION.


----------



## Even (Nov 22, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> Looking at those screenshots, I can only say that the drawing is horrible, I haven't seen it animated and refuse to watch it, but from the drawings, I can't believe that people are saying this was animated good.....
> 
> It looks like a child drew it, shame on you, artists.
> 
> ...



you sir, are an idiot...
Hidan was so awesome in this episode, you won't believe it. And for once, he actually *looks like himself*.
All these images are in-motion shots, so of course they look a bit off. The animation in this ep was the best since episode 26 and 133 of part 1. 
I didn't care to much about neither Hidan nor Kakuzu while reading the manga. Now, they're my favorite pair in Akatsuki...
As a Hidan fan, you owe it to yourself to watch this episode. If you then say that they made him look bad, you need to get your eyes checked...


----------



## Brooke Logan (Nov 22, 2008)

Even said:


> you sir, are an idiot...
> Hidan was so awesome in this episode, you won't believe it. And for once, he actually *looks like himself*.
> All these images are in-motion shots, so of course they look a bit off. The animation in this ep was the best since episode 26 and 133 of part 1.
> I didn't care to much about neither Hidan nor Kakuzu while reading the manga. Now, they're my favorite pair in Akatsuki...
> As a Hidan fan, you owe it to yourself to watch this episode. If you then say that they made him look bad, you need to get your eyes checked...



The reason I won't watch it isn't because of the animation.

It's because they added in Hidan calling Chouji fat.

Hidan NEVER insulted Chouji's or anyone else's physical appearance in the manga.

So why did the anime add that?

It's pretty obvious that it's another attempt to make the audience hate Hidan, and anyone who didn't already hate him, will hate him after he insulted Chouji.

If Hidan is so horrible, the anime does not need to add things to make him look worse just to get more people to hate him, as if he doesn't have enough haters already.


----------



## Amaretti (Nov 22, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> The reason I won't watch it isn't because of the animation.
> 
> It's because they added in Hidan calling Chouji fat.
> 
> ...



You mean killing Asuma was intended to make him a loveable kind of guy? But calling Chouji 'fat' is somehow going too far?

He's a villain. Why are you surprised he's being villainous?


----------



## Brooke Logan (Nov 22, 2008)

Amaretti said:


> You mean killing Asuma was intended to make him a loveable kind of guy? But calling Chouji 'fat' is somehow going too far?
> 
> He's a villain. Why are you surprised he's being villainous?



But the killing of Asuma was part of the manga. 

And the anime tried to make that worse too.  Hidan in the manga did not laugh that much nor did he say "does it hurt?", and all that.

If he didn't call Chouji fat, why does it need to be added?

Does the anime not realize that Hidan is pretty much hated by everyone anyway?  He has like 5 fans.

And that's mostly because of his appearance, and they are trying to make him not even handsome, hoping that those 5 will dump him too.

I think they are going too far trying to make EVERYONE hate Hidan, even the few fans he had left after the Asuma thing.

And from what I'm reading about ep 85, it's just a good ep for Team Kakashi, so why would a Hidan/Kakuzu fan like it?


----------



## Even (Nov 22, 2008)

Hidan is a crazy sadist, whether you like it or not.... And to be honest, that's what makes him so awesome....


----------



## Brooke Logan (Nov 22, 2008)

Even said:


> Hidan is a crazy sadist, whether you like it or not.... And to be honest, that's what makes him so awesome....



Most people hate characters like that, and the bad thing about it for me as a Hidan fan is that because of the way they are writing him in the anime, there won't be even a few fans left for them to warrant making merchandise of him in Japan, which means that no Hidan fan who is even left will be able to enjoy the things that fans of other villains have.


----------



## Even (Nov 22, 2008)

What the hell????
If anything, Hidan would have more fans by now.... It's his over-the-top personality, and him being his crazy sadist self that makes him so fun to watch...
When I read the manga, I felt that Hidan was an uncomplete character, just a plot device with the sole purpose of making Shikamaru mature.... Now, in my opinion, he's one of the most awesome villains in all of Naruto, making him one of my favorite Akatsuki. People like villains cause they are villanous... If Hidan wouldn't have tortured Asuma, or called Chouji a fatass, he'd just be boring....


----------



## Archah (Nov 22, 2008)

If you dont want to watch it, okay, but at least dont criticize animation if you haven't watched it because you have no fucking idea about episode animation.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Nov 22, 2008)

Even said:


> What the hell????
> If anything, Hidan would have more fans by now.... It's his over-the-top personality, and him being his crazy sadist self that makes him so fun to watch...
> When I read the manga, I felt that Hidan was an uncomplete character, just a plot device with the sole purpose of making Shikamaru mature.... Now, in my opinion, he's one of the most awesome villains in all of Naruto, making him one of my favorite Akatsuki. People like villains cause they are villanous... If Hidan wouldn't have tortured Asuma, or called Chouji a fatass, he'd just be boring....



The thing I've found at this board though is that most people prefer the very quiet characters, they don't like characters who have a lot of pep to them.

I'm assuming it's that way in Japan too, and one thing I do know about Japanese culture is that they HATE people who cuss.  So that's why the anime added even MORE cussing.

Here's something to prove my point that the anime is hoping to get everyone to dislike the character:

One of the most vocal Hidan-haters at this board, who's name I won't say, actually loved this episode.  He's a big Asuma fan who hasn't liked an ep since Asuma died.

This guy is so obsessed with hating Hidan that he even phonied up a friendship with me as part of some plan to humiliate me, until I finally caught on to him and told him to leave me alone.

Now if HE enjoyed the episode, doesn't that suggest that the anime is doing a good job making Hidan look foolish?

I mean, look, Kishimoto dumbed Hidan down pretty much compared to the very early Hidan, but the anime is making it even worse and that's the bad part.  Adding Hidan calling Chouji fat is making Hidan seem more like a 12 year old than a 22 year old, and it's hard to believe people actually like Hidan for that.

Archah, well, I guess I used the wrong word, poor art then, not poor animation.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Nov 22, 2008)

meh ive always considered Hidan to be the best akatsuki for me.

i love his character and his designs. i also love his attitude. so i dont really know why people get upset watching a fictional character.

if not, i'd say that the anime has enhanced their characteristics more than the manga. he's a villain, hes meant to cuss and belittle his opponent. hes also arrogant and a juvenile. so i dont really know why you're upset about what his characteristics really are. theyre just elaborating it.

i think your statement is was really uncalled for to be honest.

first time I've seen a person comment about how the anime makes a villainous character even more villainous and disliking it oO....


----------



## Brooke Logan (Nov 22, 2008)

I always liked Hidan's design and personality as well, but I think the anime is taking things too far and exagerrating his qualities to a point that it's become a caricature, and that's not good.

People don't like funny villains, Hidan always had a humor level but it was not over the top like the anime is making it.

He had a personality in the manga, and I don't see why they have had to blow that personality into clownish proportions instead of just sticking with it the way it was.

Hidan was always a little eccentric or whatever, but Kishimoto's version still seemed like an adult for the most part, this version seems like a little kid, and I find it hard to believe the audience, at least the Japanese one, is finding that appealing.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Nov 22, 2008)

Kaen Mikami, you make it sound like you're an ignorant filler hater.
Filler isn't always bad you know. And it's complete bullshit that Hidan doesn't have any fans.
Hidan's humor isn't over the top at all... and it certainly isn't true that a villain doesn't need humor.
Actually, the humor is what makes Hidan a tad more 'scarier' at the same time. He sounds like a freaking pshycho.

I think he's on of the coolest characters in the anime, maybe even more then in the manga.


----------



## FreshBaked (Nov 22, 2008)

They had Hidan insult Chouji so Chouji would jump out and attack, thus adding padding to the episode.

It was right in line with Hidan's character, and actually pretty smart of him considering it drew out a target and nearly got everybody killed.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Nov 22, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> I always liked Hidan's design and personality as well, but I think the anime is taking things too far and exagerrating his qualities to a point that it's become a caricature, and that's not good.
> 
> *People don't like funny villains, Hidan always had a humor level but it was not over the top like the anime is making it.
> *
> ...



when you say that, do u mean everyone or just yourself? i havnt seen anyone complain about hidan's personality tbh.

and that statement is very untrue. why cant villains have a funny personality? its more scarey than funny, since as horrid crow said, he IS a psycho.

let's look at the funny scenes that was shown about hidan, kakuzu calling him and idiot of a partner. if not, im sure that's the only insult kakuzu made in the manga. but in the anime, there's like 3 or 4, but they're all exactly the same. kakuzu didn't say anything worse than that? he didn't seem like an adult in the manga ever, he just seemed deranged yet clever.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Nov 22, 2008)

No, people only like the serious villains like Itachi for example.   Or early Gaara.  Or Orochimaru.

If you don't believe me you should try to find some of the old Library posts, they bashed Hidan to no end.

If it was in character for Hidan to insult Chouji's looks, why didn't he do it in the manga then?


----------



## Even (Nov 22, 2008)

Have you ever seen anyone bash Hidan in here???
I sure haven't...
All I've ever seen dealing with Hidan in here is praise of how awesome he is...


----------



## Brooke Logan (Nov 22, 2008)

Even said:


> Have you ever seen anyone bash Hidan in here???
> I sure haven't...
> All I've ever seen dealing with Hidan in here is praise of how awesome he is...



Actually there was a whole thread devoted to bashing him, it was after Asuma died.

See, when a character kills one of the most beloved characters in the series, unless that character is a really serious character, people are going to hate them.

I can't say more, or I'll be going into spoiler territory, but those of you who read the manga might know what situation I'm referring to when I bring up a beloved character  and a serious character.

And now they've had Hidan insult one of the most beloved characters in the series, Chouji.  I mean I never especially liked Chouji, but almost everyone does, I always see tons of praise for Chouji in the Library.

Hehe, tons...no pun intended.XD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Nov 22, 2008)

"only" like serious villains? what a blasphemous thing to say?!

i really dont give a damn about him insulting chouji or not, he insulted him cos its his character.

the only way i would find that offensive is if im fat myself. other than that, i really dont see anything that would bother me????


----------



## Brooke Logan (Nov 22, 2008)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> "only" like serious villains? what a blasphemous thing to say?!
> 
> i really dont give a damn about him insulting chouji or not, he insulted him cos its his character.
> 
> the only way i would find that offensive is if im fat myself. other than that, i really dont see anything that would bother me????



Yeah, a lot of people here only like characters like Itachi, the old Gaara, Zabuza, Kimimaro, Orochimaru, the ones that never crack a smile.XD

Oh, I don't care about Chouji either, I never liked him personally and he IS fat, but he's a very beloved character.

And I'm not fat myself if anyone is thinking that.XD  I just mind because I don't want the show trashing Hidan's character with little things like that.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Nov 22, 2008)

well, i doubt that's true, just because a lot of people here doesn't like him, doesn't mean that "everyone" is affect.

i dont think its a 'small' thing, him being called fat is quite a serious business, since we know what his reaction is to it. so i don't think anything was out of place, nor do i think that the anime changed his characteristics. if you want to see change, then look at naruto, the main character and how much they've dumb him down.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Nov 22, 2008)

This person, Zayne, who thinks he knows everything, told me that minority opinions don't count.  

I don't pay attention to the character of Naruto too much so I didn't know they dumb him down.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 22, 2008)

Black Fenix said:


> He looks like Superman in this:



I see it.


----------



## FreshBaked (Nov 22, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> No, people only like the serious villains like Itachi for example.   Or early Gaara.  Or Orochimaru.
> 
> If you don't believe me you should try to find some of the old Library posts, they bashed Hidan to no end.
> 
> If it was in character for Hidan to insult Chouji's looks, why didn't he do it in the manga then?


Completely untrue. Take a look at works like Invader Zim, Portal, the Destroy all Humans Franchise, Looking For Group's Richard and 8-bit Theater's Black Mage. Granted, these were geared towards comedy, either generally or explicitly, but they were real villians.

Naruto may not be a comedy series, but it's not super srs either. Plenty of fights have had the comedic relief- Team Gai vs Kisame had Gai's inability to remember Kisame, Naruto's fights have... well, Naruto , And the comedy relief for team zombie is Hidan. Because Hidan is a dense, disrespectful, crazy mofo. Insulting chouji falls right into this. Just because he does something he didn't do in the manga, doesn't mean it's out of character.

And NF members aren't a large enough examples. Too many uchihatards who don't know what the fuck (LOLOLOLOLOL JK JK JK  )


----------



## Horrid Crow (Nov 22, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> No, people only like the serious villains like Itachi for example.   Or early Gaara.  Or Orochimaru.
> 
> If you don't believe me you should try to find some of the old Library posts, they bashed Hidan to no end.
> 
> If it was in character for Hidan to insult Chouji's looks, why didn't he do it in the manga then?



WTF? 
Itachi? Itachi is fucking boring man... 

I _love_ funny villains. That's why Kakuzu and Hidan are such an awesome team, they are extremely funny together.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 22, 2008)

Actually in this year's Naruawards Hidan got into the best villain catagory alongside the four most important villains in the series.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 22, 2008)

Itachi is :snorlax:.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 22, 2008)

Hidan is stupid and not funny, What's funny in him acting as a jerk? He have the lamest ability too.
The only time I laughed, is when he said "Kakuzu-Chan". 

On the other hand...Kakuzu's comments are fucking Priceless, and are hilarious at the same time. And his jokes come out naturally, and not forced.


----------



## Even (Nov 22, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> Actually there was a whole thread devoted to bashing him, it was after Asuma died.



You mean the "How to kill Hidan" thread??? Don't be fucking kidding me 
That thread was just to explore more about the possibilities of Hidan, since he's an immortal... It was not bashing, just people experimenting with how it is possible to kill him... It's not because they want to kill him, but because it's a funny idea...


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 22, 2008)

Stop beating dead horses.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Nov 22, 2008)

Even said:


> You mean the "How to kill Hidan" thread??? Don't be fucking kidding me
> That thread was just to explore more about the possibilities of Hidan, since he's an immortal... It was not bashing, just people experimenting with how it is possible to kill him... It's not because they want to kill him, but because it's a funny idea...



No, it really was bashing, look at posts by such people as Zayne to see what I mean.

I think most people feel the way XMURADX feels, and as Zayne said, only the majority matters.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 22, 2008)

Really now? I didn't believe that there many Hidan haters in the thread.


----------



## FreshBaked (Nov 22, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> I think most people feel the way XMURADX feels, and as Zayne said, only the majority matters.


Since when was people's tastes put to a vote? If only the majority mattered, Naruto would be full of srsly srs characters and lose like 80% of it's charm.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Nov 22, 2008)

Gamma,

Yes, it was a lot of haters in there, and they wrote really vile things, I even told them I thought it was pretty hypocritical, they were hating on Hidan for killing Asuma but here they were thinking up hideous ways to torture and kill Hidan.



FreshBaked said:


> Since when was people's tastes put to a vote? If only the majority mattered, Naruto would be full of srsly srs characters and lose like 80% of it's charm.



Well, I don't really know how Hidan has done in polls around the board, or in Japan, but I do know there was a lot of bashing of him in many different threads for a couple of years, and Zayne said that the majority of the fans hate Hidan, and that because they are in the majority, only their opinion counts.

If people really like the funny characters, then why do Naruto and Lee get bashed so much? Esp Naruto.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 22, 2008)

I really don't see the hate. A couple of the responses were lol worthy, and I like Hidan. That thread really can't be used as an indicator of how many ppl like or hate him.


----------



## Archah (Nov 22, 2008)

What happens if some people hate Hidan? I dont understand this discussion's sense :S


----------



## Brooke Logan (Nov 22, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> I really don't see the hate. A couple of the responses were lol worthy, and I like Hidan. That thread really can't be used as an indicator of how many ppl like or hate him.



_You_ like Hidan? *insert shock face*

Archah,

Well I was just saying that the anime did a poor artwork job on Hidan in ep 85, and then people told me I should watch it and I said I won't because they had Hidan insult Chouji which he did not do in the manga, and I know that is just the anime's further attempt to make even the few fans that Hidan has, hate him.

Because Chouji is a very popular and beloved character and they know that anyone who insults him will be automatically hated.

And I said they also made him laugh more and say things to Asuma that he didn't say when he killed Asuma.

It's just bad for the few Hidan fans there are, because I would have liked there to be some merchandise of Hidan but because the anime is making him look so silly and meaner than he really was, no one will want merchandise of him in Japan, so we won't get some of the nice things like Itachi and Deidara fans have.

Sorry I took this off-topic.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 22, 2008)

Guys come on, this is supposed to be a thread about funny/poorly drawn Naruto images, not a back and forth argument about Hidan. Kaen, I don't think that anyone has anything against Hidan, it's just that the artists have sometimes coincidentally drawn him poorly.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Nov 22, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Guys come on, this is supposed to be a thread about funny/poorly drawn Naruto images, not a back and forth argument about Hidan. Kaen, I don't think that anyone has anything against Hidan, it's just that the artists have sometimes coincidentally drawn him poorly.



I know, I didn't mean it to go off topic, I'm sorry.  I'll stop.XD


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah just like Superman Hidan... lol ^^

Seriously, there are Chouji fans *SHOCKED...Jumps off the window*
The dude is useless as a ninja. Not because he is fat, btw.


----------



## Archah (Nov 22, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> Well I was just saying that the anime did a poor artwork job on Hidan in ep 85, and then people told me I should watch it and I said I won't because they had Hidan insult Chouji which he did not do in the manga, and I know that is just the anime's further attempt to make even the few fans that Hidan has, hate him.



Im sure Pierrot have more important things to do that attempt to make Hidan fans hate him o_O


----------



## Even (Nov 22, 2008)

less discussion, more pics


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 22, 2008)

I shall be uploading my idea on the kakuzu lacking clouds thing when I find a pic that suites it.....and when I can figure out why my previous little hack on screenshotting in windows media player no longer works......


----------



## geG (Nov 22, 2008)

Goddamn why hasn't Kaen Mikami been banned yet


----------



## Brooke Logan (Nov 22, 2008)

Geg said:


> Goddamn why hasn't Kaen Mikami been banned yet



Because it's a forum, and last I looked, you're allowed to express your opinion on a forum.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 22, 2008)

Geg, you're almost over 9000.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 23, 2008)

He is over 9000.

//HbS


----------



## Doryoko (Nov 23, 2008)

Actually I visited this thread to watch Funny/poorly drawn screenshots or even photoshopped screenshots... there were some four pages back but they seem to have run out? 

@Kaen Mikami
This was one of the best episodes in shippuden so far! If you haven't seen it yet.. please do..
why I care? because no fan of Naruto would wanna miss this ep... freakin' fantastic!


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 23, 2008)

I came here expecting funny pictures.


----------



## irRonnie (Nov 23, 2008)

Where are da pics??
Btw, Kaen Mikami, Hidan is awesome. My respect to him quadripled by the way the anime is portraying him. They've done an awesome job especially with his VA (and DB with their creative insults lol).

Hidan insulting Chouji is within his character, get over it. It doesn't mean that because Hidan didn't do it in the manga, it couldn't have happened. That's just plain stupid.


----------



## Sharada (Nov 23, 2008)

I came here for lulz, not for discussing whatever


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 23, 2008)

For funny/poorly drawn pics, wait for episode 86. We seem to have run out of this episode`s pics.

//HbS


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Nov 23, 2008)

You mean episode 87... Because ep 86 will be handled by the excellent Team 1 !

And that episode 85 was full of funny and beautiful scenes !


----------



## Louchan (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah, there really isn't much to post this week except for a couple of motion shots.
Maybe we should just let this place sleep until the next episode?


----------



## Even (Nov 23, 2008)

Get more in-motion shots and photoshop them


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 23, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> The reason I won't watch it isn't because of the animation.
> 
> It's because they added in Hidan calling Chouji fat.
> 
> ...



Jesus, are you serious? You won't watch the best episode of the entire anime, because Hidan called Chouji fat? I mean, nevermind that this actually made me like Hidan more, because the whole scene of him getting  a rise out of Chouji was just kinda funny. You think it's out of character... how exactly? Hidan was always portrayed as rude. You really need to get your head out of your ass man, Hidan wasn't Deidara's poor misunderstood gay lover


----------



## neshru (Nov 23, 2008)

Othrys12 said:


> Jesus, are you serious? You won't watch the best episode of the entire anime, because Hidan called Chouji fat?


Why do you care if he won't? Just leave him be.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 23, 2008)

I find it perplexing and morbidly fascinating.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Nov 23, 2008)

I think its stupid too... He pretends he like Hidan and he miss Hidan animated by Norio/Suzuki etc...


----------



## Brooke Logan (Nov 23, 2008)

Smeeg_Heead said:


> I think its stupid too... He pretends he like Hidan and he miss Hidan animated by Norio/Suzuki etc...



I'm a girl.

And the reason I won't watch is because I'm mad at the anime for trying to turn the audience totally against Hidan.

Do you realize how popular Chouji and Asuma are in Japan?  It's IMMENSE.

All the many Asuma (and Shikamaru for that matter) fans already hated Hidan over Asuma's death, but the anime made it worse by making Hidan laugh more and say things he didn't say, and now they have added inciting the large Chouji fanbase against Hidan.

This is bad for Hidan fans.

And I don't pretend to like Hidan, I really do, I really love and care about Hidan.  That's why I'm upset about this.


----------



## neshru (Nov 23, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> And the reason I won't watch is because I'm mad at the anime for trying to turn the audience totally against Hidan.


wat


10 char


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Nov 23, 2008)

You're watching Naruto for your pleasure or for the audience in Japan ?! 

Anyway, you are free to do whatever you want. But i'm starting to think that youre kidding because i never listen such a lame reason. (no offense, but there is a million reason to watch THAT episode particulary)


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 23, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> And the reason I won't watch is because I'm mad at the anime for trying to turn the audience totally against Hidan.


It`s actually the opposite....


Kaen Mikami said:


> Do you realize how popular Chouji and Asuma are in Japan?  It's IMMENSE.


Really? I`ve never seen them high in popularity polls.


Kaen Mikami said:


> All the many Asuma (and Shikamaru for that matter) fans already hated Hidan over Asuma's death, but the anime made it worse by making Hidan laugh more and say things he didn't say, and now they have added inciting the large Chouji fanbase against Hidan.


How can someone hate someone else for killing a fictional character?!
_Why so serious?_


Kaen Mikami said:


> And I don't pretend to like Hidan, I really do, I really love and care about Hidan.  That's why I'm upset about this.


Really, you have no point in doing so. Just look at the polls resaults here, only one person likes Hidan less (user named Ingmet).

Can we stop this meaningless discussion? Or atleast take it where it belongs, in the thread i already mentioned.

//HbS


----------



## Brooke Logan (Nov 23, 2008)

Smeeg_Heead said:


> You're watching Naruto for your pleasure or for the audience in Japan ?!
> 
> Anyway, you are free to do whatever you want. But i'm starting to think that youre kidding because i never listen such a lame reason. (no offense, but there is a million reason to watch THAT episode particulary)



Well even if I do watch it at some point, I have to wait because I have dial up here, I'd have to go to my niece's house to watch it since she has a normal connection.

I'm scared of the preview, too.



> Really? I`ve never seen them high in popularity polls.



Asuma was in the databook, I don't remember about Chouji but I know he's very popular here.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Nov 23, 2008)

Okay, so the more scared you are now, the biggest the surprise will be 

But please, watch it. Its worth it


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 23, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> I'm a girl.
> 
> And the reason I won't watch is because I'm mad at the anime for trying to turn the audience totally against Hidan.



Wrong. 

Rude and disrespectful are parts of who he is.


----------



## killer455 (Nov 23, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> Does the anime not realize that Hidan is pretty much hated by everyone anyway?  He has like 5 fans.


add me in


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 23, 2008)

Can we please get back on the topic of bad scenes before someone reports this thread?!


----------



## neshru (Nov 23, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Can we please get back on the topic of bad scenes before someone reports this thread?!


Right.

here:


----------



## Yokuo (Nov 23, 2008)

Wonderful topical-revival, neshru.


----------



## Brooke Logan (Nov 23, 2008)

neshru said:


> Right.
> 
> here:



What scene is that from?

That looks awful.

I was watching a filler ep in the dub last night, and the art was so beautiful.  The filler characters weren't drawn too great, at least some of them, but even the background scenes in it were better than some of the screenshots I've seen here......


----------



## neshru (Nov 23, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> What scene is that from?


It's from episode 61.
But you won't really notice it, because it stays on screen for one frame before zooming out.


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> here:





5 YEAR OLD DRAWING NO JUTSU!


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 23, 2008)

Kaen Mikami said:


> I'm a girl.
> 
> And the reason I won't watch is because I'm mad at the anime for trying to turn the audience totally against Hidan.
> 
> ...



Now this is taking fanboyism to the next level!

You have the most deluded and ignorant reasons, ever, for not watching an episode; and its even one of the greatest eps in Naruto (part 1 and 2)!


----------



## dopamine (Nov 23, 2008)

Shikamaru has bigger hips than Ino.


Small nose, tiny wrists.


Pretty obvious.


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Nov 24, 2008)

^ hmm... those are great. why is shikamaru always so hard to draw... seriously... id like to see atleast one episode with him drawn without mistakes.

and whats wrong with the 3rd one? all i see wrong is a huge lack of detail but still acceptable to some.


----------



## Reavie (Nov 24, 2008)

The many faces of Hidan:


Goblin:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Gnome:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Great Teacher Hidan:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Good Hidan, you look kinda cool.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 24, 2008)

Hidan's rubber face was one of the best things about him in the manga


----------



## Even (Nov 24, 2008)

Those Hidan pics are made of win


----------



## clemy (Nov 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



]





Reavie said:


> The many faces of Hidan:
> 
> 
> Goblin:
> ...








Reavie said:


> these were great


----------



## Nekki (Nov 24, 2008)

BanjoKazooie said:


> ^ hmm... those are great. why is shikamaru always so hard to draw... seriously... id like to see atleast one episode with him drawn without mistakes.
> 
> and whats wrong with the 3rd one? all i see wrong is a huge lack of detail but still acceptable to some.



You realize that those two Shikamaru pictures are in-motion shots and it's done like that on purpose. That part with him running and stopping like that to open the scroll was epic.

Oh and the lack of detail in Hidan's shot (because it's just that a shot.. can't judge the whole with that) is more than compensated with the awesome work in the animation of his facial expression.


----------



## Okokami (Nov 24, 2008)

Reavie said:


> The many faces of Hidan:
> 
> Great Teacher Hidan:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Is his left cheek bloated?


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 24, 2008)

lol, great pics, Hidan with different personalities....


----------



## Akatsuki no Sasori (Nov 25, 2008)

lol....awesome hidan picture lol


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice Hidan pictures.


----------



## Reavie (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone  here's a few more lol:





Can the Death Note kill Hidan? ?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Nov 25, 2008)

I loooove the second one ! Crazy Hidan 

In this episode, i got like 15 different look on his face !


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 25, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Hidan's rubber face was one of the best things about him in the manga


ZOMG!


THE ANIME TEAMS ARE STEALIN FROM ONE PIECE!!!!


----------



## Yokuo (Nov 25, 2008)

From episode 84:
(Not badly drawn, just funny)


*Spoiler*: __ 



I swear I'm not crazy!!


----------



## kawaiiS (Nov 25, 2008)

Yokuo said:


> From episode 84:
> (Not badly drawn, just funny)
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha  your comment made it funnier


----------



## Medusa (Nov 25, 2008)

Reavie said:


> Can the Death Note kill Hidan? ?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



HOLY SHI


----------



## Archah (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## kawaiiS (Nov 25, 2008)

Archah said:


>



Hehehe they're all in motion scenes of course but, they're all hilarious 


Oh, and is it me or did Hidan's hitai-ate get bigger? (the cloth )


----------



## Reavie (Nov 25, 2008)

omg


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 25, 2008)

Reavie said:


> Thanks everyone  here's a few more lol:



Nice one  You look cool, Hidan.


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW, Hidan have become such a laughing stock. lol

No wonder why *Kaen Mikami* didn't want to watch the episode. Wait till he sees these pics.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 25, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> WOW, Hidan have become such a laughing stock. lol
> 
> No wonder why *Kaen Mikami* didn't want to watch the episode. Wait till he sees these pics.



Kaen Mikami is a she


----------



## adam5aby (Nov 25, 2008)

NOW THAT'S FUNNY!


100 EPROPS!


----------



## kawaiiS (Nov 25, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> WOW, Hidan have become such a laughing stock. lol
> 
> No wonder why *Kaen Mikami* didn't want to watch the episode. Wait till he sees these pics.



Oh no! pleaseeee don't invoke her!!


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Nov 25, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> WOW, Hidan have become such a laughing stock. lol
> 
> No wonder why *Kaen Mikami* didn't want to watch the episode. Wait till he sees these pics.


You really are trying to bring Kaen Mikami again to this thread and start her talking shit about shippuuden animation...

Some of the last funny pics here, were already posted before... Kaen Mikami... yeah


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 26, 2008)

And how my post will alarm her...Does she read everything I post? ^^

She will get provoked by seeing all the pics, not my post. lol

Anyway, @neshru, You've got any more ideas similar to DUCK. XD
That was definitely a Classic.


----------



## kawaiiS (Nov 26, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> And how my post will alarm her...Does she read everything I post? ^^



You forget the little fact that she is:

*Spoiler*: __ 






*a ninja!! * she is everywhere the H word is spoken! 



But seriously, I have seen like 3 or 4 different threads and its always the same with her ...






XMURADX said:


> Anyway, @neshru, You've got any more ideas similar to DUCK. XD
> That was definitely a Classic.



I second that motion


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 30, 2008)

No episode doesn't mean I'm letting this thread die...lame excuse 

Anyway, Kakuzu fans don't flame me, cause I'm one of you, but I had to do this.

*Spoiler*: __ 








OMG!!!
Somebody chopped off Ino's legs...I'll report this to the authorities.


Kakashi couldn't hold it anymore...Guess he took his chance in the smoke.


----------



## Sharada (Nov 30, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> No episode doesn't mean I'm letting this thread die...lame excuse
> 
> Anyway, Kakuzu fans don't flame me, cause I'm one of you, but I had to do this.
> 
> ...


Lol               

I guess Ino's legs are detachable  Like a barbie

Kakashi's fat fetish


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Nov 30, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> Kakashi couldn't hold it anymore...Guess he took his chance in the smoke.


"Broke(Your)Back Smoke" lol


----------



## Bree (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh, wow


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 30, 2008)

XMURADX said:


> No episode doesn't mean I'm letting this thread die...lame excuse
> 
> Anyway, Kakuzu fans don't flame me, cause I'm one of you, but I had to do this.
> 
> ...



lol great job


----------



## Yokuo (Dec 1, 2008)

lol agreed


----------



## Mike3584 (Dec 2, 2008)

I laughed at that scene when Kakashi picked up Chouji and dashed away. Did anyone else notice it took him a little extra time to get a solid grip on all that weight?


----------



## shikamarunara77 (Dec 2, 2008)

ya that was funny id be crushed if i tryed to pick him up haha i feel like cookies


----------



## Cindy (Dec 2, 2008)

This definitely confirms Kakashi's fat fetish. Chouji's so lucky. ~_~


----------



## Bibiri-kun (Dec 4, 2008)

These images are from ep 86 and 87 RAW, so I'll put them in spoiler tag so the anime-only-watchers don't have to see what happens:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Chouji 

Kakuzu growing boobs?

Ino's and Chouji's faces!



These are just some images I remembered after watching the episode, but I bet there's more!


----------



## Takekura (Dec 4, 2008)

*If Hidan is going to do so, you want it?*


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 5, 2008)

First the bad:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Sakura, age ten


Bad hair day...


What's up with his eye?


Tsunade and Shizune  (What?! Her neck! She's a giraffe!)



Now the funny:

Evil LOS deer gonna getchoo!

*Spoiler*: __ 






..............................................................................................



Because you knew someone was going to go there....

*Spoiler*: __ 











;U


----------



## Asriel (Dec 5, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> Because you knew someone was going to go there....
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Yes! *YES!!!* *YES!!!!* 

It pleases me... 

Moar!!!


----------



## geG (Dec 5, 2008)

lol I remember lots of manga edits done with that scene back when it came out


----------



## Even (Dec 5, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> [/SPOILER]



That pic is screaming "RAPE TIME!!!"


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 5, 2008)

lol...Good ones.

LOS deer FTW!!!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 5, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> Evil LOS deer gonna getchoo!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


You and I, we think alike 

//HbS


----------



## kage_fubuki (Dec 5, 2008)

I like the evil deer! 

Nice episode, btw.
Thought these were funny:

It's just not Kakashi's day.

 _______  _


----------



## Archah (Dec 5, 2008)

Its me or Kakuzu is flying? o_O


----------



## Reavie (Dec 5, 2008)

This is why no-one ever enters the Nara clan forest...

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Dec 5, 2008)

The deer actually looks like its smirking.


----------



## Dark Oblivion (Dec 6, 2008)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> The deer actually looks like its smirking.



OH GOD, CANNOT UNSEE


----------



## secludedly (Dec 6, 2008)

I'd do it, but I'm far too busy unfortunately, but I'm putting the idea out there...

Someone need to make a gif of the last deer's evil zoom-in glare towards Hidan's "Oh shit" face and post it. That made me laugh SO hard. 

Hidan: "Oh shit! That Deer's gonna eat me!".


----------



## Emily (Dec 6, 2008)

Reavie said:


> This is why no-one ever enters the Nara clan forest...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That's what I said back when that scene wasn't even animated. No one believed when I said that the deer is totally "lol pwnd" at Hidan. 

This thread is made of win though. Is the DB sub out?


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 6, 2008)

Reavie said:


> This is why no-one ever enters the Nara clan forest...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Lol, how genius!


----------



## clemy (Dec 6, 2008)

lol at the smirking deer


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Dec 7, 2008)

*The Bad:*


*Spoiler*: _See any differences?_ 




*Episode 86*


*Episode 87*​




*Spoiler*: _Just WTF IS THIS??_ 



​




*Spoiler*: _87's Animation Team doesn't like to draw boobs..._ 




*'Sakura's boobs == Sai's boobs' => FAKE
'Tsunade's boobless' => FAKE*​




*The Funny:*


*Spoiler*: _uuuhuu kaka honey, i'm here_ 



​




*Spoiler*: _Back off, i'm not feeling very well_ 



​




*Spoiler*: _Fucking priceless lol_ 



​


----------



## Seany (Dec 7, 2008)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *The Bad:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _See any differences?_
> ...



Fucking hilairious!


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 7, 2008)

"Back off, i'm not feeling very well" LMAO


----------



## clemy (Dec 7, 2008)

haydenKyuubi said:


> [*]
> *Spoiler*: _Just WTF IS THIS??_
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Just WTF IS THIS??_ 





oh me gowd :amazed that did look rather wierd to me but luckily I haven't paused so I haven't noticed till now that is kinda hilarious


----------



## Suzuka Fujibayashi (Dec 7, 2008)

I wonder if this was ever posted? I found it totally hilarious...



Excuse me for the horrid quality...


----------



## Even (Dec 7, 2008)

yup, a loong time ago


----------



## Suzuka Fujibayashi (Dec 7, 2008)

Even said:


> yup, a loong time ago



dang it...oh well it's still awesome...


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 7, 2008)

Suzuka Fujibayashi said:


> dang it...oh well it's still awesome...


Indeed.


Here's some Kakuzu randomness:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## kawaiiS (Dec 8, 2008)

​


----------



## Even (Dec 8, 2008)

^^hahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!! 

that one's genious!!!


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Dec 8, 2008)

kawaiiS said:


> ​


:rofl you can scratch it.. Yamato's style!! :rofl


----------



## Perditionist (Dec 8, 2008)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh, didn't Naruto have a fishnet underneath his sleeve in the manga?


----------



## Sage Chakra (Dec 8, 2008)

my god thats hilarious


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Dec 8, 2008)

Briliant Thread


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Dec 8, 2008)

Perditionist said:


> Huh, didn't Naruto have a fishnet underneath his sleeve in the manga?


Yeah nice catch. I remember noticed that in the manga. Those animators


----------



## m1cojakle (Dec 8, 2008)

to a guy that pretty much masturbates to pain, hidan sure was scared of that one poltergeist deer, to which i might add, needs his own FC.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 8, 2008)

Suzuka Fujibayashi said:


> I wonder if this was ever posted? I found it totally hilarious...
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me for the horrid quality...



lol nice!


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 9, 2008)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *The Bad:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _See any differences?_
> 
> ...



Surprised no manga readers mentioned the famous "Chouji staring at Sakura's ass" moment.  



haydenKyuubi said:


> *Spoiler*: _87's Animation Team doesn't like to draw boobs..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Surprised you was commenting the boobs and not their _necks_!  

For God's Sake, look at them!   And their faces!


----------



## Okokami (Dec 9, 2008)

My eyes!


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Dec 9, 2008)

wow...Sakura's boobs look fake.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Dec 9, 2008)

Tyrannos said:


> Surprised no manga readers mentioned the famous "Chouji staring at Sakura's ass" moment.


haha didn't see that lol  He wants to bang her, but the question is: does Sakura have enough ass for Choji?



Tyrannos said:


> Surprised you was commenting the boobs and not their _necks_!
> 
> For God's Sake, look at them!   And their faces!


I admit.. When Tsunade shows up i always focus her boobs  the rest simply doesn't matter


----------



## -Demian- (Dec 10, 2008)

Archah said:


> Its me or Kakuzu is flying? o_O



LOL @ right mask ^^


----------



## mobius9876 (Dec 10, 2008)

kawaiiS said:


> ​


wow  epic


----------



## m1cojakle (Dec 10, 2008)

i am really saddened by all of this crappy animation.  plz hire new staff or i may off myself.  ty


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 10, 2008)

haydenKyuubi said:


> Yeah nice catch. I remember noticed that in the manga. Those animators



im glad he doesnt have that in the anime. EW


----------



## Even (Dec 10, 2008)

m1cojakle said:


> i am really saddened by all of this crappy animation.  plz hire new staff or i may off myself.  ty



by all means, please do....


----------



## neshru (Dec 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _this has to be the ugliest kurenai shot I've ever seen_


----------



## Nekki (Dec 11, 2008)

OMG SHE LOOKS LIKE FUUKA


----------



## iander (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah she looks really hot in that shot in the manga.


----------



## Blastrix (Dec 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




My name is Retardo


----------



## Emily (Dec 11, 2008)

haydenKyuubi said:


> Yeah nice catch. I remember noticed that in the manga. Those animators



Maybe they make him go commando too? 

Poor Yamato. Though the nut scratching pic is epic right there.


----------



## kage_fubuki (Dec 11, 2008)

The deer are funny.


----------



## Up against the wall (Dec 12, 2008)

those deers are fucking huge


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 12, 2008)

omg so frickin funny, you guys always make my day XD

The kaka/kaku scene had tentacle rape written all over it, at least that was the first thought that came to my yaoi driven brain XD

Yes naruto is indeed supposed to be wearing fishnet in that scene, i find it funny the noticable difference between that same scene in the differing episodes, in one you can see chouji, in one he's half covered up lol. And in both he's staring at sakura's ass XD
I wasn't expecting them to leave his eyes blue when he was clearly using kyuubi power, but maybe they left it blue to show that he was still completely in control. When his eyes are red he tends to lose control? maybe? idk


----------



## Somnus (Dec 12, 2008)

I lol'd at this scene


----------



## Falco-san (Dec 12, 2008)

Somnus said:


> I lol'd at this scene



I was hoping for a rock to hit his other eye so we could make a LOS Hidan 


--->LOS:


----------



## Vanity (Dec 12, 2008)

The deer in this ep kind of freaked me out. Didn't one of them have red eyes or something?



neshru said:


> *Spoiler*: _this has to be the ugliest kurenai shot I've ever seen_



She looks manly there. :S


----------



## TadloS (Dec 12, 2008)

Blastrix said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh fuck.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 12, 2008)

Blastrix said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

OMFG ! I'm done for. Can't stop laughing... Can't... *seizure* 
















"Retardo"


----------



## Kazuma-Kiriyu (Dec 12, 2008)

Holy Fuk Retardo hahahaha


----------



## chibbselect (Dec 12, 2008)

Time for my annual contribution to this thread...


*Spoiler*: __ 





Sasuke looks disgruntled...





*Spoiler*: __ 





wtf@these ads, imageshack?





*Spoiler*: __ 





Naruto, the ugly airplane


----------



## Koi (Dec 12, 2008)

neshru said:


> *Spoiler*: _this has to be the ugliest kurenai shot I've ever seen_



 I love her, but holy shit, that IS bad.

Also this thread owns.   I love the stuff you guys find.  Excellent catches.


----------



## chibbselect (Dec 12, 2008)

kage_fubuki said:


> The deer are funny.



rofl, Nara deer are creepy. They're probably going to eat Hidan if he ever... chews his way outta that hole.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 12, 2008)

*crying* MASTER HIDAN!!!


----------



## Splyte (Dec 12, 2008)

neshru said:


> *Spoiler*: _this has to be the ugliest kurenai shot I've ever seen_



LOL YES! Kureneck is back!


----------



## Suzuka Fujibayashi (Dec 12, 2008)

kawaiiS said:


> ​



holy crap! :rofl


----------



## Louchan (Dec 13, 2008)

-Demian- said:


> LOL @ right mask ^^


Haha, I never noticed that until you mentioned it! 



neshru said:


> *Spoiler*: _this has to be the ugliest kurenai shot I've ever seen_


It's FABIO-KURENAI!


----------



## mao (Dec 13, 2008)

Somnus said:


> I lol'd at this scene





Blonde? Check.
Dumb? Check.
Lazy eye? Check.

Oh shi---


----------



## Aburamushi (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## clemy (Dec 13, 2008)

omg aT that yamato shot geez 
oh and mao: that comparison made me lmao


----------



## Cherry~Blossom (Dec 13, 2008)

Kurenai looks like a man in that shot. So sad.


----------



## Undead (Dec 13, 2008)

Ugliest Kurenai shot? That? I beg to differ.


"Sup Bro."


----------



## Undead (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh and, enjoy my edit.


----------



## Fireball (Dec 13, 2008)

lmfao @hidan


----------



## Legend (Dec 13, 2008)

Zayne said:


> Ugliest Kurenai shot? That? I beg to differ.


I think her name is ron



Zayne said:


> Oh and, enjoy my edit.



Hidan looks really high


----------



## Samochan (Dec 13, 2008)

mao said:


> Blonde? Check.
> Dumb? Check.
> Lazy eye? Check.
> 
> Oh shi---



:rofl:

I laughed so hard, thge resemblance is uncanny


----------



## Asriel (Dec 13, 2008)

Where does the blue mask connect?


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Dec 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _For those who doubted..._ 



​


----------



## Arashiro (Dec 14, 2008)

haydenKyuubi said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _For those who doubted..._
> 
> 
> 
> ​


LOL!!!  Hehe.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 14, 2008)

I noticed this. I caught it while watching. 



Time to play some piano LOL.


----------



## Perditionist (Dec 14, 2008)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *Spoiler*: _For those who doubted..._
> 
> 
> 
> ​


:rofl
Epic.



Dbgohan08 said:


> I noticed this. I caught it while watching.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Why do the animators keep on forgetting Naruto's fishnet?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 14, 2008)

Maybe they don't like it on him. I sure don't. they didn't show it in gaara arc and they didn't show it in the last episode. maybe they've decided to throw it out. i sure hope so. after all in the manga it's only been shown 4 times total so far in part 2. here's the other scene:


----------



## Sheireen (Dec 14, 2008)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *Spoiler*: _For those who doubted..._
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Now _this_ is the best :rofl


----------



## kage_fubuki (Dec 14, 2008)

Dbgohan08 said:


> I noticed this. I caught it while watching.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Quick photoshop work.


----------



## m1cojakle (Dec 14, 2008)

fishnet looks bad-ass.  put it back in


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 14, 2008)

On naruto it doesn't, keep it off. Plus it's only been shown 4 times, so far in the manga. Episode 86 was only the second time, so it's good it's not on. Fishnet on other people sure, but not naruto. Though everyone's entitled to their opinion.


----------



## Koi (Dec 14, 2008)

Perditionist said:


> Why do the animators keep on forgetting Naruto's fishnet?



Probably cause it costs more money, and is tricky to animate on top of that. :\  I wish they'd keep it on though.  It looks good on him.


----------



## Perditionist (Dec 14, 2008)

I think the fishnet looks good on him.

Oh, and another thing I noticed. The shadow around his collar looks weird. I mean, sure, Naruto has spiky hair, but I don't think that it's necessary to emphasize that on his shadow.


----------



## Koi (Dec 14, 2008)

^Hah you're right, it looks like he's wearing a collar or something. xD  And it's even weirder, considering that there's no shadow on his face.


----------



## nick1689 (Dec 14, 2008)

Wait, when did Naruto start wearing fishnet? Pics anyone?


----------



## Perditionist (Dec 14, 2008)

nick1689 said:


> Wait, when did Naruto start wearing fishnet? Pics anyone?




Link removed


----------



## austinjklim (Dec 14, 2008)

I Guess it would be gai...he so funny.


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Dec 15, 2008)

......


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 15, 2008)

mao said:


> Blonde? Check.
> Dumb? Check.
> Lazy eye? Check.
> 
> Oh shi---


Sex Tape? Che....


----------



## loizoskounios (Dec 15, 2008)

I sincerely found this without even looking. I paused the video and it was like this.


Hello, boyz. It's me; Chubby Asuma.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 15, 2008)

nick1689 said:


> Wait, when did Naruto start wearing fishnet? Pics anyone?





Perditionist said:


> "With my current chakra level, his whole body is out of the equation..."



this was the ACTUAL first time: i gave it to you already it's during gaara arc.

heres the manga comparison."With my current chakra level, his whole body is out of the equation..."

In the anime it's not there as you can see.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Dec 15, 2008)

Ahwell, who likes a guy in fishnets anyway


----------



## Archah (Dec 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nejiisabeast (Dec 18, 2008)

Archah said:


> *Spoiler*: __



wow.  really!?!  what are they tryign to do down there in japan.   they are shitting on kishimoto.  

imo the entire staff should be fired, then hanged, and then a new animation staff hired that actuall care about the quality of there work.  i just cant handle them ruining what could be the greatest manga stories ever. cmo'n damnit.


----------



## adam5aby (Dec 18, 2008)

Archah said:


> *Spoiler*: __



that's like an optical illusion


EDIT:

THE more i look at it, the more im convinced that nothing is wrong with it.

WEIRD


----------



## neshru (Dec 18, 2008)

Nejiisabeast said:


> wow.  really!?!  what are they tryign to do down there in japan.   they are shitting on kishimoto.


I guess you've never heard of in-motion shots.


----------



## Nejiisabeast (Dec 18, 2008)

neshru said:


> I guess you've never heard of in-motion shots.



dude, its not just that one.  its ll the other shitty animation.  if u troll this thread enough u would know what im talking about.

i would give the animation team a 5/10.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 18, 2008)

Nejiisabeast said:


> dude, its not just that one.  its ll the other shitty animation.  if u troll this thread enough u would know what im talking about.
> 
> i would give the animation team a 5/10.



I guess you don't know much about animation at all, really, do you? 

And you'll never find a whole team of animators who "care for their work" to the level you're describing on a fairly cheap serial like Naruto.

Anyway, that shot isn't the fault of the animators, but the animation director. He should've been checking to make sure everything looked Ok, and if there was one word I'd use to describe the current AD for Team 3, it would be lazy. His direction is good; he has good vision. But each episode has so many silly flaws that a good AD would pick up on, but thankfully, at least we have Teams 1, 4, 7, & 13 to provide us with consistent art for their episodes.


----------



## Bree (Dec 18, 2008)

Tige321 said:


> ......


 Ino?



Archah said:


> *Spoiler*: __






haydenKyuubi said:


> *Spoiler*: _For those who doubted..._
> 
> 
> 
> ​



 Nice...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 18, 2008)

adam5aby said:


> EDIT:
> 
> THE more i look at it, the more im convinced that nothing is wrong with it.
> 
> WEIRD


And you`re kinda right, it`s just angle and bad haircut.

//HbS


----------



## Nejiisabeast (Dec 18, 2008)

Catterix said:


> I guess you don't know much about animation at all, really, do you?
> 
> And you'll never find animators who "care for their work" on a fairly cheap serial like Naruto.



Its not very difficult to understand how to "animate."  I can understand the motion capture images, but i draw the line when Kuranai's arms are half-way past her knees to her feet.  Doesn't  anyone go over the final version of the episode lol or something? I guess when you are marketing to thirteen year olds this is what you get.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 18, 2008)

Pretty much lol. 

And yes, sometimes badly drawn shots can slip by and I'm fine with that (to an extent) but spider Kurenai is a little far. I'm amazed and a little annoyed at this.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Dec 18, 2008)

Some in here are really Terrible !


----------



## neshru (Dec 18, 2008)

Nejiisabeast said:


> its ll the other shitty animation.  if u troll this thread enough u would know what im talking about.


You're saying that I need to troll as much as you do to know what you're talking about? I guess I'll pass then.


----------



## geG (Dec 18, 2008)

Nejiisabeast said:


> but i draw the line when Kuranai's arms are half-way past her knees to her feet.



She looks exactly like that in the manga though 

They pretty much copied Kishimoto's shitty-drawn scene to make their own

And yeah, there's nothing wrong with the Sasuke shot. It's an in-motion shot, of course it's not gonna look perfect.


----------



## Archah (Dec 18, 2008)

Its an in-motion shot, but even with that, i noticed something odd, and thats why i made that screenshot


----------



## geG (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah there's nothing wrong with pointing out that it's weirdly-drawn. Saying that the animators need to be hanged for drawing it is a different story though


----------



## Nejiisabeast (Dec 18, 2008)

Geg said:


> She looks exactly like that in the manga though
> 
> They pretty much copied Kishimoto's shitty-drawn scene to make their own
> 
> And yeah, there's nothing wrong with the Sasuke shot. It's an in-motion shot, of course it's not gonna look perfect.



so we should except the fact that kuranai is being portrayed as a mutant.  i think not.


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 18, 2008)

loizoskounios said:


> I sincerely found this without even looking. I paused the video and it was like this.
> 
> 
> Hello, boyz. It's me; Chubby Asuma.


Kurenai~~!




Archah said:


> *Spoiler*: __


BWAHAHAHA


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Dec 18, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> Kurenai~~!
> 
> 
> 
> BWAHAHAHA





Archah said:


> *Spoiler*: __



This can't be real!! bahaha


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Dec 18, 2008)

hyperdeath said:


> Time for my annual contribution to this thread...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*SNORT* *DIES LAUGHING* Pos rep for you.


----------



## Deamiel (Dec 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








This lasted easily for five seconds or more.  Seriously... Yamato being the worst.


----------



## blue berry (Dec 19, 2008)

^ 

Looks like they all went to the chocolate factory and ended up like Mike Teevee.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 19, 2008)

Archah said:


> *Spoiler*: __



You know it's the ear that looks the worst in that pic....the ear is really messing stuff up there.

I don't really care much when they draw Sasuke badly though because I don't like him.  I still wish they just drew everything well though.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Dec 19, 2008)

Archah said:


> *Spoiler*: __



That part even looked bad in motion. 
Fucking hilarious. How can they let stuff like that pass and get broadcasted?


----------



## Mori (Dec 19, 2008)

Archah said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I had a good laugh with that one. Hilarious.


----------



## neshru (Dec 19, 2008)

Horrid Crow said:


> How can they let stuff like that pass and get broadcasted?


Oh, come on now. It's just a fucking bad shot, we've seen thousands of those and they don't make an entire episode worthless, nor they bother most of the viewers.
When they show you 2 minutes of gai vs gai in episode 24 you have the right to go "how can they even broadcast this", but now you guys are overreacting.


----------



## Olgiebear (Dec 19, 2008)

Hehe.
These screenshots make the anime funny.
I quit watching the anime since the save Gaara arc since I notice some major fail in the animation.


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Dec 20, 2008)

.........


----------



## Sasori_sama (Dec 20, 2008)

Tige321 said:


> .........



Hidan _SMASH_!


----------



## Penapple (Dec 20, 2008)

Nobody picked up on this?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 20, 2008)

Giraffe. Boobs freak.

//HbS


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 20, 2008)

Penapple said:


> Nobody picked up on this?


Ino looks a little saggy.


----------



## Sharada (Dec 20, 2008)

Lol at everything


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Dec 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Hey Kakashi, Ino's feeling sexy today, isn't it?_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Naruto and Kakashi are eating too much ramen... And Sai's pose?? WTF?_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _How about this new chin Naruto got?_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _First Grade Math. How many vertex does Shika's back have?_ 



​



*Spoiler*: _Parental Advisory - Explicit Content_ 



​


----------



## Vanity (Dec 20, 2008)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hey Kakashi, Ino's feeling sexy today, isn't it?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I think that that Shikamaru one is the worst out of those....I mean how hard is it to draw someone's back line properly? Yeah, his back looks just broken there.


----------



## chibbselect (Dec 21, 2008)

Archah said:


> *Spoiler*: __



...mother of god.








...
kinda looks like his face is wrapping itself towards the his ear or something.


----------



## Samochan (Dec 21, 2008)

Lol sasuke looks like he ram headfirst into a wall, without chidori in hand


----------



## Mori (Dec 22, 2008)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hey Kakashi, Ino's feeling sexy today, isn't it?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with KY, the screencap with Shikamaru is possibly the worst, although the first one isn't too far off. I like the way Naruto and Kakashi are drawn in the second one


----------



## kage_fubuki (Dec 22, 2008)

Shikamaru's back line... 



haydenKyuubi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto and Kakashi are eating too much ramen... And Sai's pose?? WTF?_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Kinda looks like they're too stupid to stand in line, no?


----------



## clemy (Dec 22, 2008)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hey Kakashi, Ino's feeling sexy today, isn't it?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wonder why  the animators are always messing up with Ino? it must be her p0rn clothes 
and that sasuke pic:   geez
I loved the 'naruto the pianist' photoshoped pic


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Dec 25, 2008)

*Why so serious?*

**


----------



## blue berry (Dec 25, 2008)

Proof Sasuke waxes his eyebrows.


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Dec 25, 2008)

Bluebella said:


> Proof Sasuke waxes his eyebrows.


 Among other things...


----------



## Archah (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Reavie (Dec 26, 2008)

Looks like Ichiraku Ramen has introduced a couple Christmas special menu choices :xzaru

Reverse Aging Ramen


Intelligence Ramen


Beautifying Ramen


Handsome Ramen


Happy Friends Ramen

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## moonlitinuyasha1985 (Dec 26, 2008)

HER LIPS ARE HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE!


----------



## TadloS (Dec 26, 2008)

Reavie said:


> Looks like Ichiraku Ramen has introduced a couple new menu choices :xzaru
> 
> Reverse Aging Ramen
> 
> ...



Lol, rep for you.


----------



## SpiriT7 (Dec 26, 2008)

Archah said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Holy Sh*t... Some serious drawing there..


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 27, 2008)

Did anyone else have a problem with this?

Naruto funny faces

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Pervert...*

hee hee

*Pervert...*

aha!

*Hypocrite*

"I know what you did!" (or, "Objection!")



^_^ _____


----------



## Vanity (Dec 27, 2008)

Reavie said:


> Happy Friends Ramen
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



lol. Naruto's arm in the cast looks like a sledgehammer.



ninjaneko said:


> Did anyone else have a problem with this?



Yeah Sasuke's neck looks a bit too long there. :S


----------



## Xion (Dec 27, 2008)

Finding crappy drawings in filler is like finding black people in Africa.


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Dec 28, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> Did anyone else have a problem with this?



His neck is too long and he's too pale.


----------



## Lyenyo (Dec 28, 2008)

Deamiel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol Naruto xD


----------



## Burrid (Dec 29, 2008)

ninjaneko said:


> Did anyone else have a problem with this?


Pale skin and snake neck 
He's turning into orochimaru


----------



## Yαriko (Dec 29, 2008)

oh my sasuke in that pic, is like sai with long hair


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 29, 2008)

Sasuke looks like a duck .


----------



## Louchan (Dec 29, 2008)

Takumi said:


> Sasuke looks like a duck .


Sasuke has always looked like a duck.


----------



## Mel (Dec 29, 2008)

poor sasuke =/


----------



## Bree (Dec 29, 2008)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *Spoiler*: _How about this new chin Naruto got?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the heck? That Shika one is horrible! 



Tige321 said:


> *Why so serious?*


----------



## Cloudane (Jan 8, 2009)

Time I finally posted something to this thread!

Kiba: "Go go gadget doggy (with huge head and tiny feets)"


----------



## Archah (Jan 8, 2009)

That's called "perspective"


----------



## Catterix (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, and it looks funny. Got a problem with that?


----------



## Cindy (Jan 9, 2009)

Akamaru looks a lot like Falcore in that shot! Ah, memories.. Neverending Storrryyyy~


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jan 9, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Akamaru looks a lot like Falcore in that shot! Ah, memories.. Neverending Storrryyyy~



he does! lol!


----------



## Cloudane (Jan 9, 2009)

Archah said:


> That's called "perspective"



It's called "exaggerated perspective as if the dog is about a mile long" 

Kiba really did remind me of Inspector Gadget in that frame though.


----------



## smyton (Jan 9, 2009)

I guess everyone was right about Hinata having big..well just look.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Jan 9, 2009)

Ep. 91 had good art/drawings. Here's just funny ones 




*Spoiler*: _WTF moment in this ep.._ 




Naruto and Jiraiya were showed like they are here, immobile... And Naruto "looking at the camera", wtf?..


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 10, 2009)

Shemale toad WHAT THE FUCK

//HbS


----------



## Sunabozu (Jan 10, 2009)

hahaha its the first time i actually saw a female toad in shippuden


----------



## Ibb (Jan 10, 2009)

Silent-nater said:


> hahaha its the first time i actually saw a female toad in shippuden



Gamariki isn't female....

He's a manly man, baby....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgOIEGz7o_s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## neshru (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Okokami (Jan 10, 2009)

rofl. They're both like "wtf am I doing?".


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jan 10, 2009)

Arm magical heal:


Then





but then of course it could be different parts of the episode. Who's to say they don't fall twice.


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 10, 2009)

Hahaa, Nice find.


----------



## moonlitinuyasha1985 (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, you right.


----------



## clemy (Jan 11, 2009)

lol but it was specified in the contract so they had to do it


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 11, 2009)

Man I love those dancing scenes.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jan 12, 2009)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Arm magical heal:
> 
> 
> Then
> ...



it HAS to be seperate parts, i mean the preview SHOWS him breaking the cast on the ground lol


----------



## Lyenyo (Jan 12, 2009)

He probably falls into the hot spring twice or something...

Either that or more material for this thread!


----------



## NarutoSenju (Jan 12, 2009)

I havent watched the fillers
but is that toad a guy or a girl?:amazed


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Jan 12, 2009)

^ lol  shemale frog to be more precise


----------



## Catterix (Jan 12, 2009)

^ Well, no.

It's a guy.

A shemale is a derogatory term for a transsexual.

The fact that Gamariki is called; "Mr", implies he's a guy, who wears female make up. Ie. A transvestite frog.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Jan 12, 2009)

^ You're right


----------



## danzel-x (Jan 12, 2009)

Btw those aren't drawn they're animated.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Jan 12, 2009)

^ And how do you animate?


----------



## Bakusaiga (Jan 12, 2009)

Silent-nater said:


> hahaha its the first time i actually saw a female toad in shippuden



lol it's apparently "Mr. Gamariki"


----------



## Even (Jan 13, 2009)

Gamariki-san


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, a falling frog


----------



## neshru (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## TadloS (Jan 13, 2009)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Arm magical heal:
> 
> 
> Then
> ...


Probably it's two different scenes

Actually, I liked this shots. Looks funny.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Jan 13, 2009)

That's a cool scene  also Naruto grinding his teeth made me lol 

Training with Gamariki would great thing to watch


----------



## Lucrecia (Jan 14, 2009)

his face


----------



## Mr00 (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah Shippuden's graphics look pretty shitty. I swear, these people just woke up one day and were like...i think we should make a Pt II and just half ass it.


----------



## Koi (Jan 15, 2009)

Edward Munch would be proud.


----------



## blue berry (Jan 15, 2009)

We should have a contest, such as best pic of the week/season.


----------



## Alterdeus (Jan 15, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naruto and Kakashi are eating too much ramen... And Sai's pose?? WTF?_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I've seen Naruto look like that


----------



## Archah (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow, they fixed this from the preview (Jiraiya's hair changed too):


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rashman (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Utz (Jan 15, 2009)

Akamaru looks like he's about to wtfSNACK on Pakkun. 

And Sai's pose in that screenshot is reflecting his inner need... to prostitute himself out (think Shizune is interested?). 

Solid finds


----------



## Archah (Jan 15, 2009)

Look at Sai's shadow, lol


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Jan 15, 2009)

So even Dogs are looking stupid now


----------



## neshru (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 15, 2009)

rashman said:


>


"_You pathetic little puppy_"

//HbS


----------



## Toomsie (Jan 15, 2009)

LMAO! Can't. Stop. Laughing.


----------



## ADA 2 (Jan 15, 2009)

lmfao, there are some good funny pictures right ther :L


----------



## Mori (Jan 16, 2009)

His nose is the main issue. Either they've drawn it too small or at the wrong angle(s). Other than that, the screencaps are fairly decent.


----------



## Sheireen (Jan 16, 2009)

nice findings


----------



## Lyenyo (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Aburamushi (Jan 16, 2009)

Lyenyo said:


>


oh I see what you did thar


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 16, 2009)

Lol. "Can you put this on?"


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Jan 16, 2009)

lol. It seems with Naruto being as old as it is they still cant get decent animators in there. With it being a worldwide hit they should be doing something better!


----------



## animebutterfly (Jan 16, 2009)

That really made me lol!


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Jan 16, 2009)

When they get to the epic scenes they better do em good like they did with the VoTE fight.


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 16, 2009)

rashman said:


>



I LOLed.


----------



## Lucrecia (Jan 17, 2009)

Lyenyo said:


>


----------



## clemy (Jan 18, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> "_You pathetic little puppy_"
> 
> //HbS


 O.M.G.
 and they keep on messing with akamaru's face witch is pretty funny actually I can't complain


----------



## Lithe-Fider (Jan 18, 2009)

Uhhh, they are ANIMATING??  XD  

Exaggeration / squash and stretch like that are often missing in anime for fast/funny scenes and instead you get stiff animation.  I'm glad to see someone is doing that stuff for a funny scene like that.  *Sure they look funny when you still capture them (and LOL they ARE funny! XD)*  But in motion they look fine.  Slow down parts of Looney Toons cartoons and omg there are some great exaggerations in there, it's all for the sake of good motion for fast action or humor!


----------



## ADA 2 (Jan 19, 2009)

lmfao those images are just gold, so funny and so awsome ^_^


----------



## Oni (Jan 19, 2009)

Lithe-Fider said:


> Uhhh, they are ANIMATING??  XD
> 
> Exaggeration / squash and stretch like that are often missing in anime for fast/funny scenes and instead you get stiff animation.  I'm glad to see someone is doing that stuff for a funny scene like that.  *Sure they look funny when you still capture them (and LOL they ARE funny! XD)*  But in motion they look fine.  Slow down parts of Looney Toons cartoons and omg there are some great exaggerations in there, it's all for the sake of good motion for fast action or humor!



So is anybody keeping track of how many have already posted something alike in this thread?

I think it's recurrence has slowed down to once every three weeks lately.


----------



## neshru (Jan 20, 2009)

This scene is supposed to happen during part 1, but Sasuke has his part 2 outfit on.


----------



## Catterix (Jan 20, 2009)

neshru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I guess. I mean, it _could_ be, like the next day that Sasuke (now in his robes) walks down that aisle with Orochimaru half-transformed, and Guren was just a day late. But it just seems too similar to the scene in 135.

Also, Sasuke looks weird there.

Fat nose.


----------



## geG (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah it's just the robes he wears in episode 135.


----------



## moonlitinuyasha1985 (Jan 20, 2009)

Catterix said:


> [/spoiler]
> 
> I guess. I mean, it _could_ be, like the next day that Sasuke (now in his robes) walks down that aisle with Orochimaru half-transformed, and Guren was just a day late. But it just seems too similar to the scene in 135.
> 
> ...



Oh my god, you're right!:S Damn, it's so huge!!! It's bigger than Lee's eyebrows! GOD!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm not really pleased with the latest episode, they fucked up the Sasuke killing spree scene and mixed it with Anko, seriously they should have used the preview one, and not totally remake it.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## neshru (Jan 21, 2009)

Geg said:


> Yeah it's just the robes he wears in episode 135.



*Spoiler*: _doesn't look the same to me_


----------



## Catterix (Jan 21, 2009)

There's no doubt about it, that's definitely Part 2 Sasuke's design, from the facial structure to the hair length.

It's a genuine mistake for a change.


----------



## geG (Jan 21, 2009)

Oops, I remember the robes being all white/gray for some reason


----------



## Itachirocks15 (Jan 21, 2009)

Lmao!  That's funny


----------



## m1cojakle (Jan 21, 2009)

Vino said:


> I'm not really pleased with the latest episode, they fucked up the Sasuke killing spree scene and mixed it with Anko, seriously they should have used the preview one, and not totally remake it.
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



yes, it makes me want to hurl also.  horrible animation.  what the hell a rehtey doing over there in tokyo.


----------



## Nekki (Jan 22, 2009)

it's the economy in crisis


----------



## blue berry (Jan 22, 2009)

ITS THE APOCOLIPSE

or however you spell it


----------



## Oni (Jan 22, 2009)

Much simpler, it's fans not giving a hoot except for the occasional bitching. Therefore, the creators have like zero incentive to put any more effort into this


----------



## geG (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh God this was awesome


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 22, 2009)

What's with Naruto face lately


----------



## Lucrecia (Jan 23, 2009)

Narutos face


----------



## clemy (Jan 23, 2009)

well that was a good laugh (for me)
I wonder if Akamaru had weird faces in this ep as well


----------



## Oni (Jan 23, 2009)

clemy said:


> well that was a good laugh (for me)
> I wonder if Akamaru had weird faces in this ep as well



No but he was like half the size all of a sudden


----------



## neshru (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Sheireen (Jan 25, 2009)

nice


----------



## hypnotize (Jan 25, 2009)

LOL it looks like it was drawn on ms paint


----------



## Camille (Jan 26, 2009)

That just made my morning


----------



## XMURADX (Jan 26, 2009)

lol, Great Catch!!!


----------



## clemy (Jan 27, 2009)

hypnotize said:


> LOL it looks like it was drawn on ms paint


lol at pic and your comment


----------



## Felix (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks like Yamato Wood


----------



## Bree (Jan 27, 2009)

Geg said:


> Oh God this was awesome


Ew, what the heck? 

Omg


----------



## neshru (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## clemy (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah  looks like it distorted his face features 
lol


----------



## Morati (Feb 4, 2009)

Lol @ Oro and naruto's flat face. Too bad that's the only highlights with these fillers. Lmao with these funny ass screens.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Feb 4, 2009)

Terrible


----------



## ninjaneko (Feb 4, 2009)

^ "Kinda cool Naruto" is back! 



*Spoiler*: __ 




(Why oh why does it exist!? x_x)

Kigiri (far right): "You do realize that's a guy, right?"
Rinji: "Look, we're just getting firewood, okay? It's none of your business."
Nurari: ( ・_ ・)



>[



"Arf! You're mine!" 

(Minus the ears, he kinda looks like a yeti...)


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 4, 2009)

Damn neshru! You have good eyes for these things...


----------



## Mori (Feb 4, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> "Arf! You're mine!"
> 
> (Minus the ears, he kinda looks like a yeti...)



His face says it all.


----------



## saprobe (Feb 4, 2009)

LOL. That seriously looks like fanart drawn by a 5 year old with a Photoshop blur filter over it.

The only thing that makes me doubt that origin is that I don't think Oro has any 5 year old fans.


----------



## Okokami (Feb 4, 2009)

ofc he does. They all want his little prober to play with.


----------



## Bree (Feb 4, 2009)

That second one...



ninjaneko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ew, that's hilarious!


----------



## Okokami (Feb 4, 2009)

Wtf is that thing in the first one?


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 4, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> "Arf! You're mine!"
> 
> (Minus the ears, he kinda looks like a yeti...)[/SPOILER]



Oh My God


----------



## R00t_Decision (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 6, 2009)

Akamaru looks like he smoked some pot
IK cant stop laughing...... ... it hurs my belly


----------



## Mori (Feb 6, 2009)

Always great to see Gamatatsu, especially with an expression like that! Haha.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Feb 7, 2009)

Lulz.


----------



## neshru (Feb 7, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


>


what's so poorly drawn/fun about those pics?


----------



## clemy (Feb 7, 2009)

they totally fcked up Sai's face in that one 

good to see akamaru's back on force lmao I agree  with the yeti comparison


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 7, 2009)

//HbS


----------



## Archah (Feb 7, 2009)

Something wrong here:


----------



## Mel (Feb 7, 2009)

Archah said:


> Something wrong here:



Kiba looks better like that xD


----------



## R00t_Decision (Feb 7, 2009)

neshru said:


> what's so poorly drawn/fun about those pics?





clemy said:


> they totally fcked up Sai's face in that one





Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS


----------



## Catterix (Feb 7, 2009)

During the entire filler arc, Akamaru's been about half his real size. Or is that just me? I swear he was large enough to ride on the back of easily. Now he's just a largeish dog.


----------



## ninjaneko (Feb 8, 2009)

^ It looks like Akamaru keeps changing sizes. The same thing happened with Pakkun...


More humorous images:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Well, the upside is that Yamato looks good there.







lol, turtle. lol, Konohamaru.



lulz, nice​


----------



## clemy (Feb 9, 2009)

haha I really enjoyed the  naruto and konohamaru's acrobatic movements during that training  (again,what was konohamaru doing there?)


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Feb 9, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> ^ It looks like Akamaru keeps changing sizes. The same thing happened with Pakkun...
> 
> 
> More humorous images:
> ...



Great one


----------



## Even (Feb 9, 2009)

that turtle is priceless


----------



## zolbeg (Feb 9, 2009)

lol at the naruto eyes


----------



## Sunabozu (Feb 10, 2009)

Why are the frogs drawn so badly ...?


----------



## neshru (Feb 10, 2009)

Silent-nater said:


> Why are the frogs drawn so badly ...?


that depends on the animators working on the episode. They were drawn really well in 93 for example.


----------



## Lucrecia (Feb 10, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> Lulz.



 .


----------



## Born Runner (Feb 10, 2009)

haha some of these are hilarious!


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Feb 10, 2009)

*The Bad:*





*Spoiler*: _Really poorly drawn face.._ 




Sorry my mistake.. It's the guy that's ugly as hell :S





*The Funny:*


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Akamaru is a horse now.


----------



## Bree (Feb 10, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *The Bad:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Really poorly drawn face.._
> 
> ...


 That guy is hideous!



haydenKyuubi said:


> *The Funny:*


Oh my, Naruto 



Uzumaki Luiz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ew!  That's really bad!


----------



## neshru (Feb 11, 2009)

oh god, I think we missed these:


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 11, 2009)

It's so bad that it's not even funny anymore!


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Feb 11, 2009)

lol @ neshru's pics


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Feb 11, 2009)

I dont think its badly drawn... I mean Team 12 can't do such comic art even if they wanted to.

Anyway, nice one neshru !


----------



## neshru (Feb 11, 2009)

Smeeg_Heead said:


> I dont think its badly drawn...


Of course it's not, something so deformed and retarded looking must have been done on purpose. They are also in motion shots, you won't notice them unless you pause the video at the right time.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 11, 2009)

neshru said:


> oh god, I think we missed these:


The first one. My new wallpaper in the office.

//HbS


----------



## geG (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah, those were obviously done on purpose, just like the omake with Kotetsu's bandage



Uzumaki Luiz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks to be partly a problem with Youtube squeezing the video


----------



## Mori (Feb 12, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Really poorly drawn face.._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin' great there dude..  



neshru said:


> oh god, I think we missed these:



Reminds me of those old WB cartoons.


----------



## Rashman (Feb 12, 2009)

neshru said:


> oh god, I think we missed these:




Too funny! 

Almost feels like western cartoons...


----------



## Kahvehane (Feb 12, 2009)

You know, I used to be one to complain about the Shippuden animation, but with as much as I've laughed for the past 5 pages I'm going to have to reconsider my judgments.


----------



## Ashiya (Feb 12, 2009)

neshru said:


> oh god, I think we missed these:



My my this is awesome.

Cubism.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Feb 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Akam-Hina


----------



## Mori (Feb 12, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> Akam-Hina



Those screenshots are actually really cute. 

What's this about Akam-Hina? o_o


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 12, 2009)

Episode 96 Screenshots I chuckled at:


*Spoiler*: _Naruto Cutting Wind_ 



Teaches you what happens if you eat too much Ramen.  








*Spoiler*: _Woah, Sakura_ 



Just what are you showing the boys, Sakura?


----------



## Alterdeus (Feb 12, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Really poorly drawn face.._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



god... why does that guy look so familiar?


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Feb 12, 2009)

neshru said:


> oh god, I think we missed these:



Ooooh! I liek those!!


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 12, 2009)

Alterdeus said:


> god... why does that guy look so familiar?



You might've saw a guy similar in Claymore.


----------



## Alterdeus (Feb 12, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> You might've saw a guy similar in Claymore.


Never seen it.

The only place I can think of seeing him before was Naruto or Bleach. I don't watch any of the "newer" anime and the last one I watched before those two was Death Note and Yu Yu Hakusho xP


----------



## ninjaneko (Feb 12, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Episode 96 Screenshots I chuckled at:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Naruto Cutting Wind_
> ...


You have a dirty mind, Tyrannos!


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Feb 12, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Episode 96 Screenshots I chuckled at:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Woah, Sakura_
> ...



lol, i wonder who will jump first


----------



## Aburamushi (Feb 12, 2009)

neshru said:


> oh god, I think we missed these:


Naruto looks like Bugs Bunny


----------



## mashimizu (Feb 12, 2009)

Slight alteration ^_^


----------



## Tea And Cookies! (Feb 12, 2009)

Sakura grab boobies, yus?


----------



## Aburamushi (Feb 13, 2009)

^^ Hinata's really small there xD


----------



## Bellville (Feb 13, 2009)

Tea And Cookies! said:


> Sakura grab boobies, yus?



lol, characters are out of proportion with eachother and Sakura apparently has no chest whatsoever. Hinata seems to have gotten herself some breast reduction as well


----------



## clemy (Feb 13, 2009)

Alterdeus said:


> god... why does that guy look so familiar?


omg that's what I was thinking since the first time I saw him 
 lol at mashimizu's  slight alteration


----------



## Sheireen (Feb 13, 2009)

That guy kinda looks like my teacher


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 13, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> You have a dirty mind, Tyrannos!



Thank you!  



haydenKyuubi said:


> lol, i wonder who will jump first



And people said she was afraid of Toads, now she's one of them.  



Bellville said:


> lol, characters are out of proportion with eachother and Sakura apparently has no chest whatsoever. Hinata seems to have gotten herself some breast reduction as well



Oh Sakura has a chest.  

But Hinata appears to be a bra stuffer or she wasn't wearing one.  



mashimizu said:


> Slight alteration ^_^



Better than I thought possible!


----------



## Koi (Feb 13, 2009)

Christ, it's like all the animators in this episode have never seen a dog before.


----------



## Vrillon (Feb 13, 2009)

The Hinata part baking a cake really grabbed my attention, as if the creators were hinting toward that being how Hinata would look if Naruto and her were married, I thought perhaps they were going to show something of the sort with Naruto around.

Also whats the 2011 07 24 thing?

Thought that was normally where the dates of the next epi were?


----------



## Koi (Feb 13, 2009)

Vrillon said:


> The Hinata part baking a cake really grabbed my attention, as if the creators were hinting toward that being how Hinata would look if Naruto and her were married, I thought perhaps they were going to show something of the sort with Naruto around.
> 
> Also whats the 2011 07 24 thing?
> 
> Thought that was normally where the dates of the next epi were?



Uh, no, it's just a take-off of last year's Shounen Jump Valentine's Day thing.  Sakura said something about how she'd like to make chocolates for Naruto, and the anime team just took it and spun it on Hinata, since she's in the main team for this arc.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 14, 2009)

Koi said:


> Uh, no, it's just a take-off of last year's Shounen Jump Valentine's Day thing.  Sakura said something about how she'd like to make chocolates for Naruto, and the anime team just took it and spun it on Hinata, since she's in the main team for this arc.



Actually is a tradition in Japan, girls give chocolates to boys in valentines day!


----------



## YyasuM (Feb 14, 2009)

Alterdeus said:


> god... why does that guy look so familiar?



Exactly my thoughts! 

The strange lower lip....maybe the filler guy reminds you of him?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 14, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Really poorly drawn face.._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! wtf.....


----------



## Circusman (Feb 14, 2009)

Your face is so ugly that I mistook it for filler.


----------



## Alterdeus (Feb 14, 2009)

YyasuM said:


> Exactly my thoughts!
> 
> The strange lower lip....maybe the filler guy reminds you of him?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



It's mostly the eyes and teeth that look familiar.

The only person (in Naruto) that I can think of that is like that is Kisame.
But it's not even that close, so idk why he seems familiar.

Hell maybe that character design is taken from bits and pieces of a lot of other characters and that's why he looks familiar xP


----------



## ninjaneko (Feb 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Run, Hinata. Run.


----------



## blue berry (Feb 15, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 1st one creeped me out because it looked like a design for those weird looking condoms with the faces on the tip.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Feb 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _scaryyy_ 






*Spoiler*: _NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO_


----------



## Okokami (Feb 15, 2009)

lulz at the last 2


----------



## mashimizu (Feb 15, 2009)

Another slight alteration ^_^  I hope I didn't go too far this time.


----------



## zolbeg (Feb 15, 2009)

^ lol         hilarious alteration, very fitting


----------



## FoxxyKat (Feb 15, 2009)

What the hell?


----------



## Bree (Feb 15, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 What the heck is going on with that guys' nose? He looks very...disturbing...

 Omg, these Akamaru pictures xDD poor dog...


----------



## Plot Hole (Feb 16, 2009)

Akamaru looks like a camel.
Why does that fillian have a gun?


----------



## koao (Feb 16, 2009)

Plot Hole said:


> Akamaru looks like a camel.
> Why does that fillian have a gun?



You know, you make a point there. Did guns ever show up in Naruto?


----------



## Sheireen (Feb 16, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





haydenKyuubi said:


> *Spoiler*: _scaryyy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 16, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


>



Lol, Elton


----------



## Even (Feb 17, 2009)

Elton John and a grenade launcher


----------



## Lucrecia (Feb 17, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *Spoiler*: _scaryyy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 .


----------



## DHammer (Feb 17, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> LOL! wtf.....



behold , i made him beautiful


----------



## Vanity (Feb 17, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


>



That guy is seriously the ugliest filler character ever.


----------



## m1cojakle (Feb 18, 2009)

FoxxyKat said:


> What the hell?



i laughed so hard at that one...could nto keep composure....


looks like that dog from fantasia...maybe akamaru will grow wing and fly ?


----------



## Louchan (Feb 18, 2009)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Akamaru has been a horse through this entire filler.


----------



## ADA 2 (Feb 18, 2009)

lmfao those darn filler screenshots crack me up every time hehehe


----------



## Lithe-Fider (Feb 18, 2009)

mashimizu said:


> Another slight alteration ^_^  I hope I didn't go too far this time.



I had some fun with that one  




haydenKyuubi said:


> Now what animal is that supposed to be?]



This one of course!



that is the worst Akamaru YET.  XDDD srsly


----------



## mashimizu (Feb 18, 2009)

OMG no! Not Hinata! lol


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 18, 2009)

She's gonna get horribly raped. Hopefully, up her ass, so she can pretend Naruto was her first.

//HbS


----------



## clemy (Feb 19, 2009)

omg from all the wrong akamaru pics this one is def the worst I mean the others were hilarious and yes I did lmao with this one but then it made me _think _ what the hell were they trying to do 
about the ugly face guy, yes it seems to me too like he looks like one of my former teachers but I sure can't identify him


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 19, 2009)

*I'm telling you...*



*...I'm gonna conquer the world!*


----------



## Mia20 (Feb 19, 2009)

LOL at Sais and Sakuras Face xDDD xDD


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 19, 2009)

Yamato is sad and angry for them.

//HbS


----------



## TadloS (Feb 19, 2009)

New Akamaru pictures!!!  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 19, 2009)

..... is Hinata floating?

//HbS


----------



## Reavie (Feb 19, 2009)

TadloS said:


> New Akamaru pictures!!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 19, 2009)

Awww poor Akamaru!! D:


----------



## clemy (Feb 20, 2009)

omg, Akamaru sure has become the VIP of this thread  but thanks to him we get to _miss_ other stuff


----------



## Lucrecia (Feb 21, 2009)

TadloS said:


> New Akamaru pictures!!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



The first one


----------



## Yαriko (Feb 21, 2009)

omg poor akamaru>_<


----------



## Lyenyo (Feb 21, 2009)

Hinata fun:



Funny just because he held this off-set eye pose for 12 seconds


----------



## natwel (Feb 21, 2009)

Ar I remember this thread I can't beleive it's still going. I remember when dd used to scold me for "pointing out the obvious"


----------



## Sheireen (Feb 21, 2009)

clemy said:


> omg, Akamaru sure has become the VIP of this thread  but thanks to him we get to _miss_ other stuff



so true lol
Is it that hard to draw a dog??


----------



## TadloS (Feb 21, 2009)

clemy said:


> omg, Akamaru sure has become the VIP of this thread  but thanks to him we get to _miss_ other stuff



We all love Akamaru here.


----------



## ninjaneko (Feb 21, 2009)

Lyenyo said:


> Hinata fun:


Why?  10char


----------



## Lithe-Fider (Feb 21, 2009)

DarkHoney said:


> so true lol
> Is it that hard to draw a dog??



Like seriously I could draw a better dog with my eyes closed.


----------



## Yondaime (Feb 21, 2009)

Lol, what the hell do animators put out sometimes?


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 21, 2009)

Lyenyo said:


> Funny just because he held this off-set eye pose for 12 seconds



Yeah, I thought about this one as well.   Look how close Sakura is.   What they Siamese Twins now?  

Or is Sakura rubbing against Naruto to get his attention.


----------



## tmac4 (Feb 21, 2009)

It appears as if Akatsuki took the Kyuubi out of naruto=P His whiskers are gone!


----------



## ninjaneko (Feb 21, 2009)

^ Good catch!



*Spoiler*: __ 




Her hair...





*Spoiler*: __ 




What have you been feeding him, Kiba!?




Also, can I just ask, will they ever make Sakura even _slightly _consistent (or how she's supposed to look)? I think it's the hair....usually....


----------



## Robin (Feb 21, 2009)

Akamaru must be some sort of cat lizard


----------



## Bibiri-kun (Feb 22, 2009)

Someone should make an Akamaru montage!


----------



## Okokami (Feb 22, 2009)

Akamaru: Truly a master of disguise.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Feb 22, 2009)

Lyenyo said:


> Hinata fun:


----------



## Lucrecia (Feb 22, 2009)

More Akamaru pictures please


----------



## Plot Hole (Feb 22, 2009)

Lazuri said:


> Akamaru must be some sort of cat lizard



He looks more like a mongoose to me.


----------



## Ikbenik (Feb 22, 2009)

Kiba taught Akamaru a new trick .


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 22, 2009)

Ikbenik said:


> Kiba taught Akamaru a new trick .


Why is he staring at his dick?

//HbS


----------



## Okokami (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh geez, god! It can't be THAT hard to draw a dog.


----------



## R_Zion (Feb 22, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see Kiba taught Akamaru the Panty Peeking no Jutsu. I never realized they trained in the Jiraiya School of Ninja Arts.


----------



## Bree (Feb 22, 2009)

Lyenyo said:


> Hinata fun:


Eww  She looks all scary and stuff!! xDD



tmac4 said:


> It appears as if Akatsuki took the Kyuubi out of naruto=P His whiskers are gone!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Nice one! 



ninjaneko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What the heck?


----------



## Even (Feb 23, 2009)

these pics are too funny


----------



## Sheireen (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll go to the Animators and draw Akamaru for them


----------



## clemy (Feb 23, 2009)

lol akamaru -he could be a successful circus dog with all these abilities


----------



## TadloS (Feb 23, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> Why is he staring at his dick?
> 
> //HbS



Animators of Shippuuden is perverts and Akamaru's lovers.


----------



## Takekura (Feb 23, 2009)

Kiba curious about that...


----------



## Lucrecia (Feb 24, 2009)

Takekura said:


> Kiba curious about that...




.


----------



## Matrix_Ice (Feb 25, 2009)

Lyenyo said:


> Hinata fun:



This Just Ruined Hinata For Me...


----------



## Matrix_Ice (Feb 25, 2009)

What The Hells Wrong With You?

Your Other Account Just Got Banned, Yet You Do It Again.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Feb 25, 2009)

TadloS said:


> New Akamaru pictures!!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ikbenik said:


> Kiba taught Akamaru a new trick .


 Awesome pics


----------



## Blastrix (Feb 25, 2009)

Akamaru sure is popular in here


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Feb 25, 2009)

Blastrix said:


> Akamaru sure is popular in here


The deformed usually are.


----------



## Vanity (Feb 25, 2009)

Okokami said:


> Oh geez, god! It can't be THAT hard to draw a dog.



Yeah it's easier than drawing a person really.

Anyway, this recent ep had pretty bad animation.

I don't care quite as much though when filler eps have bad animation. I just want them to do the canon stuff better.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 26, 2009)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> *I'm telling you...*
> 
> 
> 
> *...I'm gonna conquer the world!*


----------



## Louchan (Feb 26, 2009)

Epic win. 
Just remove the whiskers and it'll be perfect.

It's just the tail... so what?


----------



## Even (Feb 26, 2009)

zomg!! Naruto is the Akatsuki Leader!!!


----------



## xRenChi (Feb 26, 2009)

*Sorryy i just had to do it*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 26, 2009)

Brilliant.

//HbS


----------



## Blastrix (Feb 26, 2009)

OMG EPIC WIN!!


----------



## R00t_Decision (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 26, 2009)

*WHAT THE FUCK?!* God, this is retarded.

//HbS


----------



## Mel (Feb 26, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> *WHAT THE FUCK?!* God, this is retarded.
> 
> //HbS



LOL what the hell?!


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Feb 26, 2009)

Did Naruto just do a nuclear explosion fart?


----------



## clemy (Feb 27, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


> *Spoiler*: __



*Spoiler*: __ 




haha this one is my fav from this week 
 but if I were them I'd totally close the mouth


----------



## R00t_Decision (Feb 27, 2009)

Look at Yamato's skinny legs.


----------



## TadloS (Feb 27, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


>


Lol at Kiba and Akamaru. 


Hunted by sister said:


> *WHAT THE FUCK?!* God, this is retarded.
> 
> //HbS




Oh fuck, this is awesome.


----------



## Sheireen (Feb 27, 2009)

...
What the hell


----------



## Lucrecia (Feb 27, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> *WHAT THE FUCK?!* God, this is retarded.
> 
> //HbS



.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## SPN (Mar 1, 2009)

Haha, love the villan with the generic MSN frown.


----------



## neshru (Mar 3, 2009)

I found this out while watching an old episode...



What's wrong with Naruto's hand?


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks like someone tried to yank his nails off? And his thumb looked squished.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 3, 2009)

Run Sakura!! That guy is fake


----------



## Karmillina (Mar 3, 2009)

look! Sakura actually looks kinda good in that pic XD Pity Naruto's hand is so epically funny XD


----------



## ninjaneko (Mar 3, 2009)

Good Sakura! You look kinda you.


----------



## Kadaobi (Mar 5, 2009)

Blastrix said:


> Akamaru sure is popular in here



I do agree with you :amaz


I'm Leader fan like "OMG! LOL!!!!" *save* XD


----------



## insane111 (Mar 5, 2009)

Not even a dark forest+smoke screen can stop the Shiny Kiba Jacket?



I bet it would still glow in a pitch black room


----------



## ninjaneko (Mar 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Cute




*Spoiler*: __ 




Sakura and Sai (it looked worse on my screen...)


----------



## MaelstromSOS (Mar 5, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> *WHAT THE FUCK?!* God, this is retarded.
> 
> //HbS





but just a thought what happen to Yamato?  Wasn't he just behind Kiba and Akamaru too?


----------



## TadloS (Mar 7, 2009)

This week thread cries.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 7, 2009)

Nothing wrong with Hinata here.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 7, 2009)

She has this cute semi-stoned face, but O.K.

//HbS


----------



## Pepper (Mar 7, 2009)

This.
NaruYama. :ho


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 7, 2009)

TadloS said:


> This week thread cries.



Normal... Eppie 99 was _*flawless*_.


----------



## Hitt (Mar 7, 2009)

It's NaruP.....


Dammit!  I still can't say _his_ name in here!  Get with it already anime.  Introduce the AL properly.

Oh, and totally not speaking of which, non manga readers have NO idea what they're missing right now.


----------



## Hitt (Mar 7, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> *Spoiler*: __




FORESHADOWING ARING YOU??


----------



## TadloS (Mar 8, 2009)

Pepper said:


> This.
> NaruYama. :ho



Oh fuck.


----------



## Even (Mar 8, 2009)

Pepper said:


> This.
> NaruYama. :ho



hahahaha, genious


----------



## Sage Chakra (Mar 8, 2009)

Omg HAHAHAH


----------



## Bree (Mar 8, 2009)

Omg, awesome! xDD

 Nice subtitles



Pepper said:


> This.
> NaruYama. :ho


...
I love seme!Naru


----------



## Perditionist (Mar 8, 2009)

Pepper said:


> This.
> NaruYama. :ho



Fuck yes

can I use it in my sig plz?


----------



## neshru (Mar 10, 2009)

lol, check this out

it's even more ridiculous in motion


----------



## SNoWs (Mar 10, 2009)

LOL! now that is priceless!


----------



## Ashiya (Mar 11, 2009)

Hitt said:


> [/spoiler]
> 
> FORESHADOWING ARING YOU??



okay, that was weird in a funny way


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 11, 2009)

I went back several pages and didn't see this one but I thought it was funny.  From ep 96.  Ultimate cross eyed no justu!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tleilaxu (Mar 11, 2009)

Remember folk ShikaXnaru is also canon:


----------



## Karmillina (Mar 11, 2009)

Pepper said:


> This.
> NaruYama. :ho



Wow, Naruto is sexing lots of people lately.


----------



## Mori (Mar 12, 2009)

insane111 said:


> Not even a dark forest+smoke screen can stop the Shiny Kiba Jacket™
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it would still glow in a pitch black room



Woah, he looks really handsome there. 

Shiny Kiba Jacket™


----------



## Rashman (Mar 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _..._ 





You look kinda cool, Akamaru-chan


----------



## Archah (Mar 12, 2009)

I think its the best Akamaru drawing from the last episodes, at least it looks like a dog.

The problem is Sakura's face


----------



## Ohmek (Mar 12, 2009)

This is fake right? haha that looks like part 1.


----------



## Undead (Mar 12, 2009)

Ohmek said:


> This is fake right? haha that looks like part 1.


That's not fake. It's a omake 
at the end of the episode.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Mar 12, 2009)

Not poor but funny: Angry woman: You're mine!:


----------



## Karmillina (Mar 12, 2009)

Kiba's shorts are off :3


----------



## Louchan (Mar 12, 2009)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Not poor but funny: Angry woman: You're mine!:


*SAKURA ANGRY, SAKURA SMASH ELBOW!* :WOW


----------



## moonlitinuyasha1985 (Mar 12, 2009)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Not poor but funny: Angry woman: You're mine!:



Holy--! I don't remember that part! But that's awesome!


----------



## geG (Mar 12, 2009)

lol out of context


----------



## krome (Mar 12, 2009)

Geg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LeeTen


----------



## Cindy (Mar 12, 2009)

Context is for the weak. 

Holy shit, Sakura has fangs.

Also, anyone else get an Aladdin/A Whole New World vibe from Sai and Hinata going on a magic carpet ink bird ride? Except with less emotion, naturally.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 12, 2009)

That looks like the dog that resembles Gaara, not Pakkun


At least.. I hope it's not Pakkun. D8


----------



## Catterix (Mar 12, 2009)

Pakkun's in Konoha


----------



## lodmad (Mar 12, 2009)

Cindy said:


> That looks like the dog that resembles Gaara, not Pakkun
> 
> 
> At least.. I hope it's not Pakkun. D8





Catterix said:


> Pakkun's in Konoha


Oh you're both right  (thank god)

I thought Pakkun could have returned from Konoha.

I just don't know Kakashi's dogs that well... I'll delete that since it doesn't fit.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 12, 2009)

The blue guy is weird but in this pic is even weirder!




The headband is all messed up!


----------



## Lucrecia (Mar 13, 2009)

Geg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 .


----------



## Munsu's Light (Mar 16, 2009)

Geg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've just made my day


----------



## clemy (Mar 17, 2009)

Mori said:


> Woah, he looks really handsome there.


I know... wow, sexy and manly who  cares about the jacket anymore?

nice catch with ten ten and rock lee lol


----------



## neshru (Mar 17, 2009)

omfg, is this real? Kurenai looks like a barbarian or something


----------



## Even (Mar 17, 2009)

daamn, that pic is ooold  that was from like one of the first episodes of Naruto.... 2 or 3 or something??


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 17, 2009)

I think they fixed that in the dvd release. Still funny though. I remember watching that years ago and thinking 'Kurenai looks like a man'.


----------



## Catterix (Mar 17, 2009)

I just thought it _was_ a man when I first saw the episode. 

Then later on she popped up again and I was like; "...eh? ".

And yeah, they changed that for the DVD release of the episodes.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Mar 17, 2009)

rofl, i love the TentenLee, that just made my day XD
Poor poor akamaru, he was so much easier to draw when he was a puppy apparently lol
Kiba's jacket will shine on like a beacon in the darkness XD

Sakura _does_ get fangs when she's pissed off, naruto better watch out o.o;


----------



## CharLots (Mar 18, 2009)

This has officially become my favourite thread on this forum. My stomach aches from laughing so hard after looking at those screencaps.



Cindy said:


> Also, anyone else get an Aladdin/A Whole New World vibe from Sai and Hinata going on a magic carpet ink bird ride? Except with less emotion, naturally.



I actually kind of did. It was almost enough to make me ship it


----------



## clemy (Mar 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by Cindy 





> Also, anyone else get an Aladdin/A Whole New World vibe from Sai and Hinata going on a magic carpet ink bird ride? Except with less emotion, naturally.



I'm not sure why but that scene made me chuckle (there was absolutely nothing funny in it but still I had to laugh (?!))


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 19, 2009)

Since when did Kurenai pick up softball?


----------



## Mike3584 (Mar 20, 2009)

Haha, yeah she does look a little thick, and tranny-like.


----------



## clemy (Mar 20, 2009)

^^ omg that looks so wrong  
it's not just the face the shoulders and arms too...I think it's obvious kurenai used to be a man lol


----------



## Katamari (Mar 20, 2009)

I know this is from Part I but I gotta post it. Potato faced Naruto

Also, if you thought Kiba's jacket glowed in the dark, check out his face paint.

He has also been experimenting with eyeliner.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 21, 2009)

Wth is with Naruto's right leg?


----------



## Farih (Mar 21, 2009)

Katamari said:


> Also, if you thought Kiba's jacket glowed in the dark, check out his face paint.



Where's Shikamaru's right iris? :rofl


----------



## Vanity (Mar 21, 2009)

Geg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahaha OMG so wrong. XD



Cindy said:


> Holy shit, Sakura has fangs.



Yeah I noticed that too in that pic. Pretty crazy.


Geez she actually does look like a man there. If I saw that pic randomly and wasn't familiar with the Naruto series, I would think that that character really is a man.

I don't know how they can manage to take one of the prettiest Naruto females and make her look like a man. :S


----------



## Raiden (Mar 22, 2009)

Katamari said:


> Also, if you thought Kiba's jacket glowed in the dark, check out his face paint.
> 
> He has also been experimenting with eyeliner.



The proportions for Shikamaru's face are way off too XD.


----------



## Even (Mar 22, 2009)

And Akamaru looks like he's concentrating real hard


----------



## ninjaneko (Mar 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _sorry for the large size_ 




Kiba-kun... Naruto-kun...



*Spoiler*: _and another_ 




What's bothering him? Maybe it's his head...and your face.







Lol, I'm putting something together after this arc is over (need more Akamaru pics )...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 22, 2009)

"_I'm thinking about you and i have a hard-on_."

//HbS


----------



## Intus Legere (Mar 22, 2009)

Heh, even though the overall qualiuty of the anime has got better, this thread is still quite fun.


----------



## Cindy (Mar 22, 2009)

I can't get over Sai's little girly backpack. It's just missing a Hello Kitty charm.


----------



## Fireball (Mar 22, 2009)

Katamari said:


> Also, if you thought Kiba's jacket glowed in the dark, check out his face paint.



lol. wtf is up with the faces? look at sakura's eyes!


----------



## Mori (Mar 22, 2009)

Katamari said:


> *Spoiler*: __



1st image: yea, their faces are oddly drawn. Yamato especially, has some funky beady eyes.

2nd image: Kiba aside, Ino's very well drawn there.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2009)

Even said:


> And Akamaru looks like he's concentrating real hard



he probably spotted Oro doing strange things with his boy toy and is trying to figure out what it is  poor Akamaru, he's gonna be scarred for life


----------



## R00t_Decision (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Even (Mar 23, 2009)

I honestly can't see what's wrong with that one...


----------



## Lucrecia (Mar 23, 2009)

Katamari said:


> I know this is from Part I but I gotta post it. Potato faced Naruto
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Kiba and Akamaru


----------



## ninjaneko (Mar 23, 2009)

> R00t_Decision said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Like a bug to a bug zapper... (Hm, I like the subtitle font/color there...)


----------



## Mai♥ (Mar 23, 2009)

R00t_Decision said:


>



Whats wrong with this one?


----------



## R00t_Decision (Mar 23, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> Like a bug to a bug zapper... (Hm, I like the subtitle font/color there...)


Only Naruto would go up to Amatseru without thinking first at what it does. Exactly, like a bug to a bug zapper.  Watching the whole scene is even funnier.  That's not even the stupid look on his face, I only capped it because of the text.


----------



## Even (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, that's very Naruto-like, so I'm not really surprised  Also, he didn't know that it was Amaterasu either


----------



## Robin (Mar 24, 2009)

lol I'd do the same


----------



## ADA 2 (Mar 26, 2009)

Great Great pictures, still seems that the artiests are lazy and can not be bothered to take there time and do some good work >_<


----------



## S (Mar 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Katamari said:


> I know this is from Part I but I gotta post it. Potato faced Naruto
> 
> Also, if you thought Kiba's jacket glowed in the dark, check out his face paint.
> 
> He has also been experimenting with eyeliner.







Shikamaru has the *I see what you did there face*


----------



## Nekki (Mar 26, 2009)

ADA 2 said:


> Great Great pictures, still seems that the artiests are lazy and can not be bothered to take there time and do some good work >_<



I don't think they are able to 'take their time' ;x


----------



## FoxxyKat (Mar 26, 2009)

Katamari said:


> Also, if you thought Kiba's jacket glowed in the dark, check out his face paint.


 Everybody looks fked up in that pic and Kiba's face paint...:rofl


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Mar 27, 2009)

Some have probably been posted before,but I was too lazy to see which.


----------



## FunkyPlatypus (Mar 27, 2009)

Tige321 said:


> Some have probably been posted before,but I was too lazy to see which.



OMG THAT looks a little painful


----------



## xlplath (Mar 27, 2009)

Tige321 said:


> Some have probably been posted before,but I was too lazy to see which.



That one has been posted before, but every time I look at it I am reminded of Ronald McDonald and it scares me.


----------



## spesh (Mar 27, 2009)

Tige321 said:


> Some have probably been posted before,but I was too lazy to see which.



I lol'd at the angry eyebrows


----------



## Lyenyo (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Louchan (Mar 27, 2009)

Tige321 said:


>


Oh god, the eyebrows...!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 27, 2009)

Sai agree obviously.


----------



## Sheireen (Mar 27, 2009)

lol new pics


----------



## Bibiri-kun (Mar 28, 2009)

Good Sakura. You look kinda cool!


----------



## Hitt (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh c'mon Hinata!  I know you lovelike Naruto and all, but do you have to put *N*s all across your hair?  sheesh.


NNNNNNNN


----------



## Lyenyo (Mar 28, 2009)

Hitt said:


> Oh c'mon Hinata!  I know you lovelike Naruto and all, but do you have to put *N*s all across your hair?  sheesh.
> 
> 
> NNNNNNNN



Omg! cannot un-see


----------



## neshru (Mar 28, 2009)

Bibiri-kun said:


> Good Sakura. You look kinda cool!


try harder.


----------



## Plot Hole (Mar 28, 2009)

Did Naruto really say that In the newest episode?


----------



## Kushina (Mar 28, 2009)

^ Yes he did.  ;-;


----------



## Hitt (Mar 29, 2009)

Plot Hole said:


> Did Naruto really say that In the newest episode?



That's way too awesome to be an actual quote and you know it!  

She's doing pretty good though, not fainting around Naruto.  He should try actually touching her, accidently or not.  

What's the woman equivalent for "Jizzed in my pants"?


----------



## Vanity (Mar 29, 2009)

Haha she really does look like she's about to battle in Pokemon.

Her hand looks really weird there.


----------



## Temp_Position (Mar 29, 2009)

Tige321 said:


> Some have probably been posted before,but I was too lazy to see which.




Awe, his face looks really adorable here. (though it is badly drawn...)


----------



## Tleilaxu (Apr 3, 2009)

Anyone catch this?


The tip of hidans weapon is not even touching him yet but it shows it indenting like its being pressed against him LOL they made liquid blood have a solid point LOL. You can clear see the actual point has not yet reached Hidan.


----------



## Hydde (Apr 4, 2009)

Jajajaja definitely u are spot on....

but the actual funny thing is that u had the time to finsd it out!!!

thats more lol xD


----------



## Hydde (Apr 4, 2009)

Hitt said:


> That's way too awesome to be an actual quote and you know it!
> 
> She's doing pretty good though, not fainting around Naruto.  He should try actually touching her, accidently or not.
> 
> What's the woman equivalent for "Jizzed in my pants"?




If naruto even puts a finger on her..... i think she would have weeks and weeks of wet dreams! XD


----------



## Tleilaxu (Apr 4, 2009)

Part 1:


Its the only time we get to see up Temari's dress


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Except Akamaru...






It's okay, Naruto. With surgery, anything can be fixed.



They belong together... 




Seriously, go back and watch this scene. Listen to his voice.



And now, just because he's awesome, a montage of Yamato's faces:

*Spoiler*: __ 



















(1000 posts?!)


----------



## Moonraker_One (Apr 6, 2009)

Tige321 said:


> Some have probably been posted before,but I was too lazy to see which.


----------



## Nekki (Apr 6, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah and the fact the guy actually says 'Rinjinnnn' would mean he's got the hots for him  nah


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 6, 2009)

//HbS


----------



## Lucrecia (Apr 7, 2009)

Sakura looks like Sai


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 7, 2009)

They never cease to amaze me w/ how fkn ugly they can make her, lol.


----------



## ADA 2 (Apr 8, 2009)

pretty funny new pics their hehe maade me laugh out loud.


----------



## xRenChi (Apr 9, 2009)

Anyone noticed that in opening Kabuto is showing his middle finger.


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Apr 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Archah (Apr 9, 2009)

Ino


----------



## Louchan (Apr 9, 2009)

Tige321 said:


> *Spoiler*: __


First screenshot made me lol.
Oh, Kabuto...


----------



## geG (Apr 9, 2009)

lol Kabuto's pose in that first one


----------



## Heran (Apr 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lucrecia (Apr 9, 2009)

Tige321 said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Kabuto


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 9, 2009)

Tige321 said:


> *Spoiler*: __





Heran said:


> *Spoiler*: __




//HbS


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 9, 2009)

Tige321 said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Kabuto's stretch no jutsu is the best out there!


----------



## Even (Apr 9, 2009)

lol Kabuto


----------



## Robin (Apr 9, 2009)

Tige321 said:


> *Spoiler*: __



what's so funny? his medical jutsu has improves so much that he can change the size of his head  but that came at the expense of a wooden body


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Apr 10, 2009)

omglol! laughing so hard at the kabuto my sides are hurting. But did anyone else get the "it's raping time!" vibe from kabuto when he "pinned" guren to that tree


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 10, 2009)

Tige321 said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I laughed to tears :rofl


----------



## Alterdeus (Apr 10, 2009)

I wanted to point this out last week but I couldn't get a screencap. ED got it for me though and even they thought the same thing XD
But this 


Reminds me of
Dragon Ball


----------



## Ame-Kun (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes, that's the first thing I thought of when I saw that screenshot...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 12, 2009)

They look kinda weird!


----------



## Felix (Apr 12, 2009)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> They look kinda weird!



They look fine to me


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 12, 2009)

They look a bit strange to me, specially Tenten!


----------



## Bellville (Apr 12, 2009)

Lol @ Kabuto poses.



ninjaneko said:


> And now, just because he's awesome, a montage of Yamato's faces:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Yamato is adorable.


----------



## solid-soul (Apr 12, 2009)

lol u guys are awsome.......but am really starting to wonder if the guys that draw naruto are professional? 

because somebody should really get fired for this...they can't draw lol

kabuto lol


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 12, 2009)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> They look a bit strange to me, specially Tenten!



She does, but Rock Lee looks so strange


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 12, 2009)

Ame-Kun said:


> Yes, that's the first thing I thought of when I saw that screenshot...


Me, too. And what was w/ his small head, lmao!?


----------



## KBL (Apr 12, 2009)

I am the only that finds Deidara and Tobi in this scene are a little "strange", i mean, look at his legs and his head, they are like steaks walking with Akatsuki Clothes...





Maybe im crazy... 


Salute




im crazy..


----------



## Deva (Apr 12, 2009)

KisameSexyBeastYeah said:


> I am the only that finds Deidara and Tobi in this scene are a little "strange", i mean, look at his legs and his head, they are like steaks walking with Akatsuki Clothes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's because this is a filler episode.


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 13, 2009)

KisameSexyBeastYeah said:


> I am the only that finds Deidara and Tobi in this scene are a little "strange", i mean, look at his legs and his head, they are like steaks walking with Akatsuki Clothes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They do look quite tall, but thats it really.


----------



## Lucrecia (Apr 13, 2009)

KisameSexyBeastYeah said:


> I am the only that finds Deidara and Tobi in this scene are a little "strange", i mean, look at his legs and his head, they are like steaks walking with Akatsuki Clothes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks weird


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 13, 2009)

KisameSexyBeastYeah said:


> I am the only that finds Deidara and Tobi in this scene are a little "strange", i mean, look at his legs and his head, they are like steaks walking with Akatsuki Clothes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They surely have some skinny legs!


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Indeed.


----------



## Wilykat (Apr 13, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok that picture is so evil.... it proves Kabuto swings both ways   I wonder if Orochimaru would approve of this.


----------



## Hydde (Apr 13, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, Kabuto is really going for the action there!. 
No crystals, no medical just, just pure hardcoreness XD


----------



## Hydde (Apr 14, 2009)

While we are without any new pics....

 old school but that flying guy looks suspicious....


----------



## Plot Hole (Apr 14, 2009)

Hydde said:


> While we are without any new pics....
> 
> old school but that flying guy looks suspicious....



That my freind is a weasel.


----------



## BubbleGumx (Apr 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








I dunno about anyone else... but Guren and Sai's face are just wrong.


----------



## Plot Hole (Apr 14, 2009)

BubbleGumx said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is that In Shino's hand?


----------



## BubbleGumx (Apr 15, 2009)

Plot Hole said:


> What is that In Shino's hand?



I think its one of his crystalised bugs... iuno XD


----------



## neshru (Apr 15, 2009)

this has nothing to do with Naruto, but it's something funny I found.
Apparently, no matter the series they are from, ninjas...


----------



## Yoburi (Apr 15, 2009)

Why can't these assholes made some fillers with this bichs with huge boobs jumping around they could even put some hentai there anyting is better than Sai and Kabuto the cannon fillers of the manga.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 16, 2009)

Sleeping on Water.


----------



## Seany (Apr 16, 2009)

Yoburi said:


> Why can't these assholes made some fillers with this bichs with huge boobs jumping around they could even put some hentai there anyting is better than Sai and Kabuto the cannon fillers of the manga.



Because kids watch this show.


----------



## Alterdeus (Apr 16, 2009)

Plot Hole said:


> What is that In Shino's hand?



That was one of the bugs that ugly dude covered in mud.


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 16, 2009)

Yoburi said:


> Why can't these assholes made some fillers with this bichs with huge boobs jumping around they could even put some hentai there anyting is better than Sai and Kabuto the cannon fillers of the manga.


First of all, quit with the gender slurs. It's extremely offensive . Second, Seany's post . Third, if you're that frustrated, there's plenty of hentai out there...



Wilykat said:


> Ok that picture is so evil.... it proves Kabuto swings both ways   I wonder if Orochimaru would approve of this.


What Orochimaru-sama doesn't know can't hurt him. 

Also, Kabuto has a history of this sort of unsavory behavior (see Hinata in the  stadium during Sound's invasion and Tsunade during the Sannin fight).

@pics: smilies.


----------



## Alucard (Apr 16, 2009)

neshru said:


> this has nothing to do with Naruto, but it's something funny I found.
> Apparently, no matter the series they are from, ninjas...



what anime is that?

is it even worth watching it?


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Apr 17, 2009)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Sleeping on Water.



yeah i was kinda wondering about that too. Doesn't it take some kinda concentration to be able to walk on water? I mean yeah once you've done it a million times you can do it without thinking about it, but i didn't know you could quite literally do it in your sleep XD


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 17, 2009)

Alucard said:


> what anime is that?
> 
> is it even worth watching it?



New Anime, Sengoku Basara.   It's worth it!  

LOL, BTW.  The guy hanging upsidedown is Sarutobi Sasuke.


----------



## neshru (Apr 17, 2009)

Am I the only who found this scene pretty funny?





Alucard said:


> what anime is that?
> 
> is it even worth watching it?


Sengoku Basara. Yes, it's totally worth watching.


----------



## Nekki (Apr 17, 2009)

The design of the dude hanging from the tree in that Sengoku Basara picture reminds me of that guy way back in the chuunin exam's from Sound Village, the one that shot air through his hands.


----------



## KBL (Apr 17, 2009)

Nekki said:


> The design of the dude hanging from the tree in that Sengoku Basara picture reminds me of that guy way back in the chuunin exam's from Sound Village, the one that shot air through his hands.



Zaku

For me he looks like a fusion of the second hokage and Zaku


----------



## sweetwasabi (Apr 17, 2009)

Edit: Nevermind. at the time of edit Neshru answered the question. Ill watch the show on PS3 now  

And yes I love the Lee pose like: Sup homies, this is my woman. I just saved her ass


----------



## mythfate (Apr 18, 2009)

Good Shizune...you look kind of cool...


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 18, 2009)

^ She does actually.  / What do you see wrong in the pic?



neshru said:


> Am I the only who found this scene pretty funny?
> 
> .



No, you're not. I was just waiting for another perv person to post it first.


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 18, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> New Anime, Sengoku Basara.   It's worth it!
> 
> LOL, BTW.  The guy hanging upsidedown is Sarutobi Sasuke.





I thought that member "Sarutobi Sasuke" were just randomly putting Sandaime's last name and Sasuke's first name together.


----------



## Deva (Apr 18, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> I thought that member "Sarutobi Sasuke" were just randomly putting Sandaime's last name and Sasuke's first name together.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 18, 2009)

neshru said:


> Am I the only who found this scene pretty funny?


I got myself a bitch. BRB

//HbS


----------



## Vix (Apr 18, 2009)

pfft


----------



## xRenChi (Apr 18, 2009)

neshru said:


> Am I the only who found this scene pretty funny?



*HELL YEAH friend*


----------



## Plot Hole (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice one Lee.


----------



## Ame-Kun (Apr 18, 2009)

Something really small, but it caught my eye...




I don't believe the Sanbi ever opens its right eye or even has one. Methinks an animator screwed up big time here... 

Not to mention, the Sanbi is very poorly drawn in the second picture...


----------



## Plot Hole (Apr 18, 2009)

Ame-Kun said:


> Something really small, but it caught my eye...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what you get when you take 1 chapter and spread It into 20 episodes.


----------



## Nekki (Apr 18, 2009)

If mistaking an eye as open on a faraway shot is screwing up big time then... god


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 20, 2009)

He actually opened his right eye once. I don't remember when, near the first filler episodes where he actually appears, but he did.

//hbS


----------



## Nayrael (Apr 20, 2009)

> Thats what you get when you take 1 chapter and spread It into 20 episodes.



What you just said makes no sense <_<
This isn't the result of fillers but the result of animator's lazyness and lack of skill.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey, Lee, umm....

//HbS


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 20, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> Hey, Lee, umm....
> 
> //HbS


Lee's new doujutsu? Arachni-gan?


----------



## Plot Hole (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow is that Ten-Ten?


----------



## Bitch (Apr 21, 2009)

Tenten and Ino.


----------



## Kaorihime (Apr 21, 2009)

Surprised his eyebrows didn't move too. Then again, that defys all logic 


 is Ino badly drawn...? such a pointy elbow >_>


----------



## Wilykat (Apr 21, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> Hey, Lee, umm....
> 
> //HbS



I've heard of four eyes but this is ridiculous.

Eight-eyed Eyebrow-less freak...


----------



## RyuKen-O (Apr 22, 2009)

At 4chan they call it 'quality".


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 22, 2009)

Akiko said:


> pfft



:rofl:rofl


----------



## Nekki (Apr 22, 2009)

NeoFireRyu said:


> At 4chan they call it 'quality".



Well if you're talking about Lee's screen,  i hope you are aware it's done on purpose and that he does have eyebrows O.o


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 22, 2009)

Who ever said the Incredible Hulk wasn't fashionable? 

*Stage 1 transformation:* 

*Stage 2 transformation (looking kinda cool n' all):* 

*Pwnage ():* 
Geez, check out the stance and the eyes...

Viewing tips: 
+ your zoom button will come in handy here. 
+ it's not all about Lee, you got some InoTen action as well.


----------



## kage_fubuki (Apr 22, 2009)

Arachnigan... 



Ade-kun said:


> *Stage 2 transformation (looking kinda cool n' all):*



Tenten =


----------



## Akumaru13 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Kizuna pics...lol*









*Spoiler*: __ 








A little insane today aren't we Naruto?


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








Ummm...no comment


OMJ here comes Sakura, you're gonna get it now Naruto...


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 24, 2009)

all that didnt seem poorly when i watched it. it jus seemed funny. still is another issue.


----------



## Sheireen (Apr 24, 2009)

Akumaru13 said:


> OMJ here comes Sakura, you're gonna get it now Naruto...



That's...


----------



## Anjo (Apr 24, 2009)

:stare ......


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 24, 2009)

Dear God, why is Iruka a crocodile?!
Naruto with Jiraiya's hairstyle. Awesome.

//HbS


----------



## geG (Apr 24, 2009)

He's a dolphin because Iruka means dolphin


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 24, 2009)

PTS sleeve anyone. They did this twice in the movie, the second time his whole sleeve was orange.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 24, 2009)

Dbgohan08 said:


> PTS sleeve anyone.



PTS = Pre Time Skip ?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 24, 2009)

yes it is.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't see the difference  !

EDIT : Ah well maybe I do.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 24, 2009)

you can also compare it to this:


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 24, 2009)

Dbgohan08 said:


> you can also compare it to this:



Haaaa, that's much better here. Yeah got it.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 24, 2009)

^ I don't understand where the problem is.  Anyone care to explain?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 24, 2009)

his underarm is also black but the black stops at his elbow. There's also one point in the movie where the middle is orange too, but since these are all in motion, it's not noticeable and ok to slide.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Apr 24, 2009)

heh it seems there are people who have nothing else to do..... the character is in motion so its not 1page but 100or more pages to make that animation... so that kind of little mistake is ok as for a whole 1h30min movie !!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 24, 2009)

I just said that.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _He's dead, Jim_ 









//HbS


----------



## ninjaneko (May 1, 2009)

^ Ha ha.


*Spoiler*: _movie_ 





This is my Sasuke doll...





And over here is my Naruto doll...





Now do as I say!  




:ho





*Spoiler*: _more movie_


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 2, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> ^ Ha ha.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _movie_
> ...


Reibi is NaruSasu fan?

//HbS


----------



## Robin (May 2, 2009)

HbS, that's what I thought when I watched it


----------



## Louchan (May 3, 2009)

Damn, I loved that face.


----------



## Temp_Position (May 7, 2009)

If you put those two together, it looks like Naruto accidentally coped a feel and decided to smell his fingers. He looks either scared from this experience or amazed.

lol, Lee. His eyes are so 2 dimensional.


----------



## Mia20 (May 7, 2009)

WTF is with Shizunes arms???


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 7, 2009)

Mia20 said:


> WTF is with Shizunes arms???



Shizune's outfit is larger than herself, we saw this in part 1 already, it's in the manga.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 7, 2009)

Temp_Position said:


> If you put those two together, it looks like Naruto accidentally coped a feel and decided to smell his fingers. He looks either scared from this experience or amazed.


:rofl  :rofl

Great, now my side hurts from laughing. 


Yagami1211 said:


> Shizune's outfit is larger than herself, we saw this in part 1 already, it's in the manga.


Chapter 185.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 7, 2009)

Shizune is not the problem, but look at Ino, Hinata and Sakura, they look geometrical!



Temp_Position said:


> If you put those two together, it looks like Naruto accidentally coped a feel and decided to smell his fingers. He looks either scared from this experience or amazed.



Judging by Guren face, Naruto put his fingers in some place he shouldnt!


----------



## Temp_Position (May 7, 2009)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Shizune is not the problem, but look at Ino, Hinata and Sakura, they look geometrical!
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by Guren face, Naruto put his fingers in some place he shouldnt!



lol, Naruto is smelling 2 of his fingers. Where, oh, where did those fingers go?


----------



## Hydde (May 8, 2009)

LOL how come no one has postes this?



Munching much sakura?¿

look is like one of those commercials of exercise machines, which compare like "before.....AFTER!!"


----------



## Plot Hole (May 8, 2009)

I love It how filler's make charater gain weight then lose In an instant.


----------



## Louchan (May 8, 2009)

Forget Fat-Hinata!
Fat-Sakura is now a new meme!
:WOW


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (May 8, 2009)

omg lol, i love this thread you guys make me laugh so hard. The movie 5 screenshots are awesome, i love it you even got the one where naruto and sasuke get slammed together (ooo that's a nice pun too lol) probably the closest to narusasu we're gonna get lol


----------



## ninjaneko (May 8, 2009)

She's looks pregnant... But who's the father?!


----------



## Louchan (May 8, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> She's looks pregnant... But who's the father?!


It's... Ino. :ho


----------



## Luvs (May 8, 2009)

I don't know if something like this has been posted up :sweat
but theres something about Yamatos face that really makes me unsettled...


----------



## Akumaru13 (May 8, 2009)

Hahaha......I knew there was something wrong with his eyes, the pupils are different sizes.


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 8, 2009)

His eyes are different sizes.

//HbS


----------



## Hydde (May 8, 2009)

Ino is always fit btw.... good for her.


----------



## Hydde (May 8, 2009)

Ill try to erase from my memory the animation of 108...and rather ill tryt o keep the 107 in my mind for now....

What about this 2 sakura - ino screens?.. 2 fine ladies 




awww they look cute in this one


----------



## Plot Hole (May 9, 2009)

Luvs said:


> I don't know if something like this has been posted up :sweat
> but theres something about Yamatos face that really makes me unsettled...



That picture strangly resembles Yamato wood.


----------



## Ryouka (May 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Dx What happened to Kakashi? (and Yamato as well...)
They're so "flat" D: (I mean the height)

And Shizune seems to change her clothes every second ;D


----------



## Goku• (May 12, 2009)

Ryouka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the top pic, the boat comes up to kakashi's waist, in the bottom pic it comes up to his ankles, and hes not exactly standing miles away from it in the top pic, wtf is up with that


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 12, 2009)

It submerged a bit. On the first pic, it's almost completly out of the water. On the latter, it's halfway in.

//HbS


----------



## geG (May 12, 2009)

Plus he's not standing right next to it in the first pic. Perspective and all that


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 12, 2009)

Perspective - tricky shit 

//HbS


----------



## geG (May 12, 2009)

wait now that I think about it I was wrong, that wouldn't make that kind of difference


----------



## neshru (May 12, 2009)

uh, wait...


----------



## ninjaneko (May 12, 2009)

Newsflash: Fans shocked to discover the truth about Sakura's footwear: "The boots are a lie!" Dissapointment ensues.


----------



## Ryouka (May 13, 2009)

Umm... I was never sure about that^^
Those things around her leg seem to be kind of protectors but they look like they're attached to the shoes... I'd call that boot duh.
Hell knows if they are two separate things xDD


----------



## spesh (May 13, 2009)

Ryouka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lee and Sai   They all look so 'flat'. And Kiba looks like a little doll


----------



## Louchan (May 13, 2009)

*!*
No, fillers! Not Sakura's kick-ass-boots!
Anything but them!


----------



## BVB (May 13, 2009)

do you all remember the time when Sakura was kinda cute?


----------



## Louchan (May 13, 2009)

Karotte said:


> do you all remember the time when Sakura was kinda cute?


How does this have anything to do with this thread?


----------



## Golden Devil (May 13, 2009)

neshru said:


> uh, wait...



they wern't boots ne way they're more like shin pads. but i prefer to think of them as boots!


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Louchan (May 15, 2009)

_"Permanent"_... 
.....


----------



## Mai (May 16, 2009)

haha I lol'd


----------



## Ame-Kun (May 16, 2009)

Alright, I'm going to try my hand at this again. Just 2 things that caught my eye.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Good Yuukimaru, you look kinda cool  

...Must be all the drugs





*Spoiler*: __ 




Umm... Sai? 

I dunno... probably belongs in Gif thread, but seems weird enough to put here.


----------



## krome (May 17, 2009)

Ame-Kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Well.


----------



## Temp_Position (May 17, 2009)

^lol. Sai looks like he has crabs! Yuukimaru is like " I understand, scratch away!"


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 17, 2009)

We'll start the Four Corner Sealing Bar- wait, what?

Are those paper scrolls just floating on the water, completly still? Shouldn't they sink, atleast on the heavy rolled side, and get wet?

And look at Hinata's 

//HbS


----------



## Even (May 17, 2009)

waterproof ninja scrolls FTW


----------



## Mai (May 17, 2009)

Ame-Kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Oh shi- 




....


----------



## HikiHiki (May 17, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> We'll start the Four Corner Sealing Bar- wait, what?
> 
> Are those paper scrolls just floating on the water, completly still? Shouldn't they sink, atleast on the heavy rolled side, and get wet?
> 
> ...


FTW

Shizune looks fat....


----------



## adam5aby (May 17, 2009)

for some of the most poorly animated episodes in naruto history i'm surprised there aren't more posts. guess it's filler fatigue



FILLER FATIGUE!


----------



## Catterix (May 17, 2009)

That, and the novelty's worn off. You can only see so many wonky faces before you get tired lol


----------



## ninjaneko (May 17, 2009)

adam5aby said:


> for some of the most poorly animated episodes in naruto history i'm surprised there aren't more posts. guess it's filler fatigue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. Last time I took a screencap was of the movie... I haven't even bothered the last few episodes.


----------



## geG (May 17, 2009)

The only thing I thought was badly drawn about 109 was Sai. Like any scene with Sai in it looked worse than the rest of the episode for some reason


----------



## Monstre Charmant (May 18, 2009)

Oh,Naruto.


----------



## Sheepy (May 18, 2009)

Errr:


----------



## Sasori_sama (May 18, 2009)

Sheepy said:


> Errr:



Is Tenten about to stab Neji?


----------



## Sheepy (May 18, 2009)

Sasori_sama said:


> Is Tenten about to stab Neji?



No, the thing that you see that looks like a hand is actually part of Neji's bag.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 18, 2009)

LOL. Its good enough


----------



## Mintaka (May 19, 2009)

Catterix said:


> That, and the novelty's worn off. You can only see so many wonky faces before you get tired lol


I'll debate that one.

I love seeing stupid faces in the anime.  I mean the stupid kind that are meant to be serious but are just horribly done not the obvious overexpressions.

@the ten ten thing.  I dunno she looks kinda.......high maybe?


----------



## chibbselect (May 20, 2009)

If only I had photoshop...Neji's ridiculously tiny bag would be a dagger.


----------



## krome (May 21, 2009)

Tige321 said:


>



.


----------



## Lyenyo (May 22, 2009)

Oh Hinata... you dirty thing you...


----------



## Catterix (May 22, 2009)

I'm so glad you posted that, I was thinking of making a thread of that. 

I think that's really cool, I like that they used that moment. Why not go to Naruto's most emotional moment so far for the best shot? It really helped bring the emotion out of the scene in episode 110 when they used that shot.

lol at it being better drawn than the original anime version in episode 30...


----------



## Archah (May 22, 2009)

Catterix said:


> lol at it being better drawn than the original anime version in episode 30...



Yeah, lol


----------



## insane111 (May 22, 2009)

> This message has been deleted by Hiroshi.



poor guy  I didn't know a blurred out dick could offend someone who has been on the internet for more than 2 seconds


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 22, 2009)

insane111 said:


> poor guy  I didn't know a blurred out dick could offend someone who has been on the internet for more than 2 seconds



Stop whining, you're lucky that you only got your post deleted, others got a year for this shit.


----------



## insane111 (May 22, 2009)

Vino said:


> Stop whining, you're lucky that you only got your post deleted, others got a year for this shit.



Calm down kiddo, no need to get so angry. He knows I"m just messing with him. Someone needs to install a new sacasm detector.


----------



## ninjaneko (May 22, 2009)

Archah said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Is that a heart behind Guren and Yuukimaru?


----------



## neshru (May 22, 2009)

Archah said:


> *Spoiler*: __


lol, I thought I saw it before...


----------



## S (May 22, 2009)

Tige321 said:


>


Awesome


----------



## Haventh (May 22, 2009)

Suddenly i remember why i felt a deja-vu with that stance.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



tough that episode was nothing compared to when gaara was captured


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 22, 2009)

insane111 said:


> Calm down kiddo, no need to get so angry. He knows I"m just messing with him. Someone needs to install a new sacasm detector.



Kiddo? 

I can be your godfather. It's a shame really, idiots like you are getting away with a deleted post, and awesome members are getting banned for MS paint bullshit. 

PS: You can't locate *sarcasm* on the internet.


----------



## g_core18 (May 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 







And they fail at that for the second time...


----------



## insane111 (May 22, 2009)

Archah said:


> *Spoiler*: __



What chapter is that from anyways?


edit-


Vino said:


> Kiddo?
> 
> I can be your godfather. It's a shame really, idiots like you are getting away with a deleted post, and awesome members are getting banned for MS paint bullshit.
> 
> PS: You can't locate *sarcasm* on the internet.



Oh, so that's what you're so mad about. Well I'm not the one you should be taking it out on. Sorry for not getting banned I guess? Tell me you can't detect the sarcasm in that line. Amyways, enough spamming this thread if we're basically arguing about nothing.. if you have a problem with the moderators yell at them instead.


----------



## Temp_Position (May 22, 2009)

Tige321 said:


> Iruka looks like a "special" person here. Im tempted to use this as my next avy


----------



## ninjaneko (May 23, 2009)

Enjoy more Nurari pics 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Umbilical Cord no Jutsu!*



*Stop existing!*


----------



## Ibb (May 23, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> *Stop existing!*



^This.

A thousand times this.


----------



## TadloS (May 23, 2009)

Archah said:


>


Lol, I was sure that I saw this similar moment. 


Archah said:


> Yeah, lol
> 
> [I
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Filler looks better than canon.


----------



## geG (May 23, 2009)

g_core18 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks a hell of a lot better now than it did in episode 30


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 23, 2009)

insane111 said:


> What chapter is that from anyways?


Chapter 278.


----------



## Catterix (May 24, 2009)

Vino said:


> Kiddo?
> 
> I can be your godfather. It's a shame really, idiots like you are getting away with a deleted post, and awesome members are getting banned for MS paint bullshit.
> 
> PS: You can't locate *sarcasm* on the internet.



Maybe it's because he thinks you're acting like a kid, rather than you are one. Clearly you can't detect when someone's being demeaning to you, either? 



g_core18 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erm... Not particularly. That pic looks pretty fine actually.



Temp_Position said:


> Tige321 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That avy makes you look like a real happy person


----------



## Burrid (May 26, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> Enjoy more Nurari pics
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Still cant believe that is a man.
With little pink hair.


----------



## Ame-Kun (May 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Omg... Hinata is actually a few inches away from Naruto and has not fainted! 
Goodness, you have to love the NaruHina cuteness they sneak into the fillers. As meaningless and insignificant as it may be as pairing evidence, seeing the two of the them laughing together like that is so damn cute. 

In other news, it seems Kiba has broken his neck





The writers have tortured him enough during this arc, and now the animators? You poor, poor little man...


----------



## Burrid (May 27, 2009)

Ame-Kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg you killed me


----------



## Robin (May 27, 2009)

haha Akamaru looks like a guy in dog costume  the front legs shouldn't be like that


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 28, 2009)

Ame-Kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my God Hinata doesn't have a face.

//HbS


----------



## HikiHiki (May 28, 2009)

Temp_Position said:


> Iruka looks like a "special" person here. Im tempted to use this as my next avy



WAAAAHAHAHAAA !!!!  I couldn't stop laughing, especially when I looked at your Sig!!! 
Too funny... ~


----------



## Okokami (May 28, 2009)

Ame-Kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<<<


10char


----------



## The Boss (May 28, 2009)

Ame-Kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This shit is fucking cash.


----------



## Bree (May 28, 2009)

Ame-Kun said:


> In other news, it seems Kiba has broken his neck
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 That is hilarious!



Lazuri said:


> haha Akamaru looks like a guy in dog costume  the front legs shouldn't be like that


 Ew, he really does!


----------



## insane111 (May 28, 2009)

Just plain awful. Did they draw Naruto correctly once in this entire episode?


----------



## koao (May 28, 2009)

g_core18 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, in my opinion, that looks 100% better than the one they did with Gaara. 

The one with Gaara is horrendous.


----------



## Louchan (May 29, 2009)

koao said:


> Actually, in my opinion, that looks 100% better than the one they did with Gaara.
> 
> The one with Gaara is horrendous.


Agreed                  .


----------



## Temp_Position (May 29, 2009)

insane111 said:


> Just plain awful. Did they draw Naruto correctly once in this entire episode?



Naruto is crossed eyed here. Not good.


----------



## HikiHiki (May 29, 2009)

Tige321 said:


>



 waah that kills me...


----------



## Lucrecia (May 29, 2009)

Ame-Kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
poor Kiba.


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Wait... what?_ 





*Spoiler*: _ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?!_ 














//HbS


----------



## belgian waffle (May 30, 2009)

^ A poor imitation of the demons from D.Gray-Man


----------



## Mintaka (May 31, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wait... what?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just loved it when they said "WE WILL TORMENT YOU!!!"

I swear if thats not used in some hentai........I mean shit it's a tentacle monster with guns!


----------



## Hitt (May 31, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wait... what?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHEN FILLER ATTACKS!

Seriously, this is right up there with the Tony The Tiger shit.

It's time for the fillers to END.  Cause the animators/writers gave up like 3 episodes ago.


----------



## Vanity (May 31, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wait... what?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This filler sure had some strange things. o_O

I saw the preview for the next ep....Dei's in it but it looks like the ep will be badly animated. I worry that Deidara will show up in this thread next week.


----------



## Mintaka (May 31, 2009)

Don't worry I think he's already shown up in here.

Just be happy that he's no where near the worst ever drawn in this thread.


----------



## Louchan (May 31, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wait... what?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit, the fillers finally snapped and went downright insane!!


----------



## Felix (May 31, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> This filler sure had some strange things. o_O
> 
> I saw the preview for the next ep....Dei's in it but it looks like the ep will be badly animated. I worry that Deidara will show up in this thread next week.



It didn't look that bad to me.


----------



## neshru (May 31, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wait... what?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't get why people are having so many problems with it. There have been worse monstrosities in canon naruto.


----------



## Felix (May 31, 2009)

neshru said:


> I really don't get why people are having so many problems with it. There have been worse monstrosities in canon naruto.



Didn't we get something similar back in the first Pre-timeskip fillers?


----------



## MaPHacK (May 31, 2009)

straight up.


----------



## lodmad (May 31, 2009)

neshru said:


> I really don't get why people are having so many problems with it. There have been worse monstrosities in canon naruto.


If someone rips your leg off and then your arm, even if you had already been ripped off before, you still won't like to lose your arm 
(no offense)


----------



## Mintaka (May 31, 2009)

neshru said:


> I really don't get why people are having so many problems with it. There have been worse monstrosities in canon naruto.


Wut?


Okay kakuzu was wierd yes.

Orochimaru is even wierder.

Don't even get me started on cs2 sasuke.

But neither of them are some kind of transgendered stretch armstrong doll that fused with the slimes from rpg's.  What makes it worse is that all three fillains combined into some freaky tentacle hentai monster with guns.

There were never be guns in naruto remember?  IT BROKE THE RULES KISHI HIMSELF PUT DOWN AND IT WAS RETARDED AS FUCK!!!!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 1, 2009)

Random salesman in Part 1 had a shotgun.

//HbS


----------



## neshru (Jun 1, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> But neither of them are some kind of transgendered stretch armstrong doll that fused with the slimes from rpg's.


What about it? What about it is that much worse than Orochimaru, the sound four or every creature with a cursed seal? I don't know.


----------



## Hitt (Jun 2, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> Wut?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's obvious at this point the artists/writers are going for laughs.  With the possible exception of Guren, the fillains this arc are as dumb as many of the rest of the crappy fillers we found in Part I as they stretched it well beyond its breaking point.

Kishi is pretty good at designing distinct looking characters, even after all this time.  Viewers will see this once again when the filler finally ends and we get back to canon.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 2, 2009)

insane111 said:


> Just plain awful. Did they draw Naruto correctly once in this entire episode?



I doubt it.


----------



## Charissa (Jun 2, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wait... what?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Greenpeace won't protect this one.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 4, 2009)

Deidara was unable to act in this episode,so these guys replaced him. Unfortunately,anyone could see it's not him.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## geG (Jun 4, 2009)

Second one isn't so bad.


----------



## vifd?c?s (Jun 4, 2009)

just wrong 2 face


----------



## Fireball (Jun 6, 2009)

i just watched ep 108 and when i saw this scene i had to stop for a second and get out of my room because i was laughing so hard. lord have mercy. there are a lot of bad drawings in this thread but this takes the cake for me. it looks like drawn by a 5 year infant that had his first crayon experience. geez, it's like they didn't even try anymore....


----------



## Vanity (Jun 6, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> Deidara was unable to act in this episode,so these guys replaced him. Unfortunately,anyone could see it's not him.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



The 2nd one is alright....first one is pretty bad though. I hate it when they mess up on Dei and I end up seeing him in this thread.


----------



## HikiHiki (Jun 7, 2009)

Uchiha Smith said:


> i just watched ep 108 and when i saw this scene i had to stop for a second and get out of my room because i was laughing so hard. lord have mercy. there are a lot of bad drawings in this thread but this takes the cake for me. it looks like drawn by a 5 year infant that had his first crayon experience. geez, it's like they didn't even try anymore....



WHAAAAAHAHAHAHAAA!!  
same here!!!


----------



## Hydde (Jun 8, 2009)

horrible....that guy should be fired asap- 

No excuses.

the 2nd dei pic is reallly cool tbh


----------



## insane111 (Jun 11, 2009)

Might as well put this in this thread too, I lol'd. Pretty clever


----------



## niko^ (Jun 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _pedobear in my naruto_


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jun 12, 2009)

is that an official cover from something? Seems kinda odd to just stick that right in an ep like that but stranger things have happened lol


----------



## Ryouka (Jun 12, 2009)

It's the poster for the new movie coming out in August 
I hope it will be better than the last ones ~_~ Cause it's about Kakashi *o*


----------



## neshru (Jun 12, 2009)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> is that an official cover from something? Seems kinda odd to just stick that right in an ep like that but stranger things have happened lol


it's called shameless movie advertising


----------



## Tribat (Jun 12, 2009)

Tsunade is a freak.


----------



## Hydde (Jun 12, 2009)

LOLOLLOL!!!!!


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jun 12, 2009)

Eww, Tsunade.



niko^ said:


> *Spoiler*: _pedobear in my naruto_


----------



## Mish (Jun 12, 2009)

Lol @ Tsunade.


----------



## Mai♥ (Jun 12, 2009)

Tribat said:


> Tsunade is a freak.



What the hell?


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jun 12, 2009)

wow i totally forgot about the movie coming out in august, of course the anime would shamelessly advertise it XD


----------



## Rika (Jun 13, 2009)

Tribat said:
			
		

> Tsunade is a freak.



 

I knew there was something fishy about her


----------



## Golden Devil (Jun 13, 2009)

omg tsunades hands are wierd.


----------



## Blastrix (Jun 13, 2009)

Sasuke is jumping!


The snakes attack!


WTF? 

*Spoiler*: __ 





Sasuke and snakes is on vacation... See ya next week! 




They must have forgot to draw/animate him or something  


Edit: This is the panel that were missing


----------



## Hydde (Jun 13, 2009)

lolboth in anime and manga that sanke is weird.


----------



## Plot Hole (Jun 13, 2009)

They did a crap job giving details to each individual snake In the anime.


----------



## geG (Jun 13, 2009)

lol I noticed that scene too. Sasuke disappeared


----------



## Hitt (Jun 14, 2009)

lolz.  Sasuke is so awesome, he can make animators forget he's in the shot!!  

Seriously, that's a Hanna Barbera/Superfriends level mistake right there.


----------



## Hydde (Jun 14, 2009)

Sasuke teleport no yuuutsu!!


----------



## Even (Jun 15, 2009)

It's the Uchiha clan's special technique: the Art of Run


----------



## clemy (Jun 15, 2009)

Plot Hole said:


> They did a bat job giving details to each individual snake In the anime.


yes and unfortunately that wasn't the only thing they did bad
I'm sure everybody noticed how ridiculous orochiamru looked while staying in that bed, it's like he had a child's body (the fact that he was sick should have made him look more slim, not handicapped )


----------



## Catterix (Jun 15, 2009)

Plot Hole said:


> They did a bat job giving details to each individual snake In the anime.



lol no they didn't. In all close ups, those snakes had great detail, more so than in the manga. And then in all distant shots, they had the same amount of detail as the snakes did in the manga.

So you can hardly call it a bad job (or bat job...) if it's done exactly the same or in some cases better, than the source material.



clemy said:


> yes and unfortunately that wasn't the only thing they did bad
> I'm sure everybody noticed how ridiculous orochiamru looked while staying in that bed, it's like he had a child's body (the fact that he was sick should have made him look more slim, not handicapped )



Please post a picture, but most shots of Orochimaru looked great to me.


----------



## Krix (Jun 15, 2009)

LOL! the Tsunade hands screenclip is so creepy! XD


----------



## Wilykat (Jun 18, 2009)

eeewww tentacle hentai gone wrong!


----------



## En Too See (Jun 19, 2009)

SINCE WHEN DID THE 4TH HOKAGE HAVE PIERCINGS AND ORANGE HAIR?!


----------



## tiff-tiff86 (Jun 19, 2009)

En Too See said:


> SINCE WHEN DID THE 4TH HOKAGE HAVE PIERCINGS AND ORANGE HAIR?!




Lol! He has no neck!


----------



## insane111 (Jun 19, 2009)

More fail from our lovely team 12 artists, how can you fuck up that bad on a still shot?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 19, 2009)

insane111 said:


> More fail from our lovely team 12 artists, how can you fuck up that bad on a still shot?


Level Zero Sharingan? CERO SHARINGAN!

//HbS


----------



## JacksonXZ (Jun 19, 2009)

lol 

i love this thread


----------



## ninjaneko (Jun 19, 2009)

If I didn't watch the show, I wouldn't know if that was a boy or a girl (I'd be leaning heavily toward girl) XD.


----------



## Psi Factor (Jun 19, 2009)

Did anyone else note how badly drawn this shot is? What have they done to Itachi's handsome face?  Oro too. Its like both their faces have been the victim of bee stings. 

Anyway despite this one shot I am very satisfied with this episode.


----------



## KentaLjung (Jun 19, 2009)

I couldnt help myself


twice.


This one is just plain ugly


Quite ugly aswell


----------



## Plot Hole (Jun 19, 2009)

En Too See said:


> SINCE WHEN DID THE 4TH HOKAGE HAVE PIERCINGS AND ORANGE HAIR?!



His skin Is not pale anymore, looks like they fixed him like In the manga, again.


----------



## Cindy (Jun 19, 2009)

insane111 said:


> More fail from our lovely team 12 artists, how can you fuck up that bad on a still shot?



...At first glance I thought that was Mikoto.

Needs moar sharingan and eye wrinkles.


----------



## geG (Jun 19, 2009)

Plot Hole said:


> His skin Is not pale anymore, looks like they fixed him like In the manga, again.



His skin was never pale, it just looked that way because of the lighting in those scenes.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 19, 2009)

KentaLjung said:


> twice.
> 
> 
> This one is just plain ugly



LOL. I love pics that make Sasuke look bad. 

Also, when they showed the 3rd Hokage there when I was watching it....I noticed that his pants looked really off and uneven on one side. :S


----------



## Megumi (Jun 19, 2009)

KentaLjung said:


> twice.


He is disappoint. ​


----------



## Golden Devil (Jun 20, 2009)

that pic of sasuke is scary


----------



## KentaLjung (Jun 20, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> LOL. I love pics that make Sasuke look bad.
> 
> Also, when they showed the 3rd Hokage there when I was watching it....I noticed that his pants looked really off and uneven on one side. :S



Haha, I love to mess up sasuke 

My thoughts exactly! And whats with the akward pose, seriously sometimes they're not even trying to draw stuff right


----------



## Rika (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh my. You're lookin' mighty sexy Sasuke 


Their faces are so badly drawn


----------



## Bree (Jun 20, 2009)

insane111 said:


> More fail from our lovely team 12 artists, how can you fuck up that bad on a still shot?


lol oh wow, I didn't even catch that xD



KentaLjung said:


> I couldnt help myself
> 
> 
> This one is just plain ugly
> ...


----------



## Nicooo (Jun 20, 2009)

KentaLjung said:


> twice.



LOL!!!

I love this thread.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jun 20, 2009)

lol i'm still laughing that there are two snakes coming outta oro, and one is clearly not coming from his arm lol, is that a shop or did that really happen? I noticed itachi's lack of sharingan tomes but i just pretended i didn't see it, i didn't wanna believe i had just seen what i thought i'd seen lol. And now that i look at it i noticed they forgot the eye wrinkles too XD wow that shot is so messed up. 

Lol, they totally forgot to draw sasuke in that one scene XD go team 12, fail on


----------



## Nekki (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't remember if it was shown in the manga at all (itachi at an age that young i meant) but having those lines as a young kid wouldn't make much sense :X but yeah missing the sharingan was bad lol


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 20, 2009)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> they forgot the eye wrinkles too XD


He was younger back then. He was about 10yo.

//HbS


----------



## clemy (Jun 20, 2009)

omg KentaLjung thx for making me split my coffee all over my computer screen.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 20, 2009)

KentaLjung said:


> Quite ugly aswell


Wait. He has 3 rows of teeth. I always though he's a snake, not a shark.

//HbS


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 20, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> Wait. He has 3 rows of teeth. I always though he's a snake, not a shark.
> 
> //HbS



In the manga he has two,it's not very different. That pic is still ugly,tho.



KentaLjung said:


> I couldnt help myself



:rofl I would use that as my avatar


----------



## Golden Devil (Jun 21, 2009)

insane111 said:


> More fail from our lovely team 12 artists, how can you fuck up that bad on a still shot?



that pic is inaccurate but pretty


----------



## krome (Jun 21, 2009)

.


----------



## KentaLjung (Jun 21, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> In the manga he has two,it's not very different. That pic is still ugly,tho.
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl I would use that as my avatar



Do whatever you want with it dude , honestly I dont even know how to shrink a picture to avatar size...



clemy said:


> omg KentaLjung thx for making me split my coffee all over my computer screen.



haha thats awesome, just doing what I'm best at...ruining stuff


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 21, 2009)

KentaLjung said:


> Do whatever you want with it dude , honestly I dont even know how to shrink a picture to avatar size...




150x123 pixels - senior avatar sized with aspect ratio unchanged

//HbS


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 21, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> 150x123 pixels - senior avatar sized with aspect ratio unchanged
> 
> //HbS



*saving it*

But i'm not sure if will i ever use it. I'm way too in love with my pimpgar Kamina avy.


----------



## Rika (Jun 21, 2009)

Kamina = . Indeed.



Oh my


----------



## Even (Jun 22, 2009)

In case you failed to notice, that pic has been photoshopped...


----------



## Hydde (Jun 22, 2009)

Kamina is the next most manly and ladykiller being after captain falcon and chuk norris.

If he was in the narutoverse, he would have been Hokage , he would have childs with sakura and hinata and the akatsuki would have been something from the past. 

Yes he is that cool.


----------



## KentaLjung (Jun 22, 2009)

Even said:


> In case you failed to notice, that pic has been photoshopped...



Actually, its was Paint shop pro 9'ed


----------



## Rika (Jun 22, 2009)

Even said:
			
		

> In case you failed to notice, that pic has been photoshopped...



NO WAI 




			
				Hydde said:
			
		

> Kamina is the next most manly and ladykiller being after captain falcon and chuk norris.
> 
> If he was in the narutoverse, he would have been *Supa *Hokage , he would have childs with Sakura, Hinata, *Tsunade, Ino, Temari, Tenten, Konan, Anko, Kurena, Chiyo, Shizune,  Sasori, and Sasuke*; and the akatsuki would have been something from the past.
> 
> Yes he is that cool.



Fix'd


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 23, 2009)

You realise you listed 2 men and 2 grannies?

//HbS


----------



## Catterix (Jun 23, 2009)

I think that's the joke...


----------



## ninjaneko (Jun 23, 2009)

And one of the men is a puppet


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 23, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> In the manga he has two,it's not very different.



Oro did have three bottom rows of teeth. 

Link removed


----------



## Robin (Jun 23, 2009)

Even said:


> In case you failed to notice, that pic has been photoshopped...



sometimes feels like the actual anime is that way too


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jun 23, 2009)

Psi Factor said:


> Did anyone else note how badly drawn this shot is?* What have they done to Itachi's handsome face?*  Oro too. Its like both their faces have been the victim of bee stings.
> 
> Anyway despite this one shot I am very satisfied with this episode.


I agree.



KentaLjung said:


> I couldnt help myself
> 
> 
> twice.
> ...


:rofl:roflYou guys are killing me!


----------



## MaPHacK (Jun 23, 2009)

FoxxyKat your sasuke sig is quite disturbing.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 23, 2009)

wtf?!?!?!? I'll never see Saucegay, I mean Sasuke, the same again.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 24, 2009)

The best of kind.

//HbS


----------



## BubbleGumx (Jun 26, 2009)

115:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nekki (Jun 27, 2009)

See nothing wrong with the pictures above!


----------



## Even (Jun 27, 2009)

Either there's something wrong with my eyes, or those pics are perfectly fine...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 27, 2009)

BubbleGumx said:


> 115:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I was supposed to be blind in several years, but it seems it happened now. I see nothing seriously wrong in here.

//HbS


----------



## Catterix (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah, it's so obvious! You must be blind HBS, can't you tell?!

... I guess they're bad drawings because they actually look good, and thus don't fit in with normal Shippuuden standards


----------



## BubbleGumx (Jun 27, 2009)

... seriously? O_o


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 27, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Yeah, it's so obvious! You must be blind HBS, can't you tell?!
> 
> ... I guess they're bad drawings because they actually look good, and thus don't fit in with normal Shippuuden standards


Well, I AM half-blind. Well, thanks for pointing that to me  This must be it! BubbleGumx is such a sneaky person.


BubbleGumx said:


> ... seriously? O_o


No, we're making fun of you.

//HbS


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 2, 2009)

Sakura: Heh heh heh...


----------



## krome (Jul 2, 2009)

^      .


----------



## Bibiri-kun (Jul 2, 2009)

This week, I'll just do this;
link !
Nearly the entire episode was badly drawn/off in some way.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 2, 2009)

Naruto is back, and as usual nobody can draw him. What is so complicated about Naruto, Yamato, and Akamaru that makes them fuck up so much on those particular characters? Don't get me wrong they mess up on everything, but those 3 are always done the worst by far.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jul 2, 2009)

aww was hoping you'd post screens of sasuke, he was so off model in this ep it's just not funny >.>


----------



## Ristas (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow...this episode was incredibly crappy. Ill update this post soon o0

*"I like to call that finger "little sausage". Say hello!"*







*
SasukeCat says: "Stopz teh touching .__."*






I can hardly believe that they really fucked up suigetsu´s design that bad. I mean, on top of that the art in this episode was pretty horrible, but even if it wasnt, the character would still look stupid o0 He looks way more inmature and...well...just not as good as in the manga.


----------



## SLEDGE (Jul 3, 2009)

Ristas said:


> Wow...this episode was incredibly crappy. Ill update this post soon o0



I accually found that Scene "Funny" 
Seemed so ... Iduno, fresh 


Bu yes, I do agree the Sasuke&karin vs poor nub's was very bleh.


----------



## krome (Jul 3, 2009)

116.


----------



## Mish (Jul 3, 2009)

Not Suigetsu...
I hope they do a better job in the next episode...


----------



## BaDooDi (Jul 3, 2009)

116


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 3, 2009)

Sasuke has flabby moobs


----------



## Uchiha Ryken (Jul 3, 2009)

116


----------



## shiptoncraig (Jul 3, 2009)

New member here, straight in with a laughable picture from 116:


----------



## Blastrix (Jul 3, 2009)

Uchiha Karin said:


> 116.





BaDooDi said:


> 116





Uchiha Ryken said:


> 116



Is this some kind of new trend?


----------



## Rika (Jul 3, 2009)

^ I wonder 



Oh lordy


----------



## Otori (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh Yamato, not even your wood can save you now


----------



## darkcloud132 (Jul 3, 2009)

Otori said:


> Oh Yamato, not even your wood can save you now



He was.....uhh.....just making a face.


----------



## JacksonXZ (Jul 4, 2009)

lol @ yamato


----------



## insane111 (Jul 5, 2009)

this doesn't really count as a drawing, but I did find it funny that even the fucking Sasuke chain has his shirt off


----------



## Even (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL, Sasuke always has his shirt off


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 6, 2009)

After all, stripping is what Sasuke does best.

//HbS


----------



## Robin (Jul 6, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> After all, stripping is what Sasuke does best.
> 
> //HbS



nah, I think he's so-so even in that. not enough meat  Hidan was better at stripping


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 6, 2009)

lol they censored Halibel's underboob 

I never said Sasuke was good at anything. I said it's what he does best, that's different.

//HbS


----------



## Robin (Jul 6, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> lol they censored Halibel's underboob



lol anime of course they would  they edited her boob display too 



> I never said Sasuke was good at anything. I said it's what he does best, that's different.
> 
> //HbS



Sasuke is quite good at believing BS and being someone else's butthole


----------



## kurokami (Jul 6, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> lol they censored Halibel's underboob
> 
> //HbS



lol.....underboob


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 6, 2009)

True, true.

//HbS


----------



## Moonraker_One (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Otori (Jul 8, 2009)

^ :rofl
And i enjoy a strip tease now and then


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 8, 2009)

Rika said:


> ^ I wonder
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lordy



Kinda reminded me of invader zim.


----------



## krome (Jul 8, 2009)

shiptoncraig said:


> New member here, straight in with a laughable picture from 116:



Sasuke's face is


----------



## geG (Jul 8, 2009)

The animators for that episode were Japanese lol


----------



## MaPHacK (Jul 8, 2009)

ya the art was pretty fuckin bad in 116


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 8, 2009)

Uchiha Karin said:


> Sasuke's face is


It's not  , it's 

//HbS


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 8, 2009)

Eh!? Unstickied! 

I guess with the last few episodes this thread is kinda redundant.


----------



## Moonraker_One (Jul 8, 2009)

I always wondered about Suigetsu.

Okay, no, I kinda knew he was that way all along.


----------



## Diarrhea (Jul 8, 2009)

Ristas said:


> Wow...this episode was incredibly crappy. Ill update this post soon o0
> 
> *"I like to call that finger "little sausage". Say hello!"*



Am I the only one who thought that they are comparing their dicks?



Moonraker_One said:


> I always wondered about Suigetsu.
> 
> Okay, no, I kinda knew he was that way all along.



Good Suigetsu, you look kind of FABULOUS.


----------



## Otori (Jul 8, 2009)

Diarrhea said:


> Am I the only one who thought that they are comparing their dicks?


Nope 
Though it kinda seems like he forgot he had one until Sasuke pointed it out...


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 8, 2009)

That guy in the back... am I the only one who thinks he DOESN'T FIT in this anime at all? Look at his clothes.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 8, 2009)

This is canon and *they pay* these guys.


----------



## Diarrhea (Jul 8, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> That guy in the back... am I the only one who thinks he DOESN'T FIT in this anime at all? Look at his clothes.



God, you're right. And _these_ people are getting paid?!


----------



## geG (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm pretty sure radio shows don't fit with the series either 

It's an omake, it's not supposed to make sense


----------



## krome (Jul 8, 2009)

Suigetsu is fabu



Hunted by sister said:


> It's not  , it's
> 
> //HbS



Not even close.


----------



## Merv The Perv (Jul 8, 2009)

Ristas said:


> Wow...this episode was incredibly crappy. Ill update this post soon o0
> 
> *"I like to call that finger "little sausage". Say hello!"*
> 
> ...



I think these animators need to go back to art school.  At least they gave us sexual innuendo.



shiptoncraig said:


> New member here, straight in with a laughable picture from 116:



Check it out, Sasuke finally looks like a man!:ho



Hunted by sister said:


> lol they censored Halibel's underboob



...life's a b*tch, especially to pervs who just want to see Halibel's boobage.  They can make her face look like a pig. I just want some tittays.



Moonraker_One said:


> I always wondered about Suigetsu.
> 
> Okay, no, I kinda knew he was that way all along.


----------



## natwel (Jul 8, 2009)

I know Suigetsu isn't that popular but I think he's *FIT!!!*

Unfortunately, the animators don't imitate Suigetsu's glory on screen. Manga illustrations coloured by fans for the win. Do the animators not take him seriously or was the project just rushed?

As for the Radio station, poor Kisimoto wanted to make Naruto a _traditional_ setting. When the interviewer asked him if there were any "rules" in Naruto. He said "No guns, no vehicles etc" I guess a radio isn't a weapon which is why it's allowed here.


----------



## Even (Jul 9, 2009)

Radio Shows aren't a "part" of the Narutoverse... It's an omake... It's not supposed to make sense...


----------



## Catterix (Jul 9, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> Eh!? Unstickied!
> 
> I guess with the last few episodes this thread is kinda redundant.



This thread was never sticked. And quite right too, such a pestulant thread doesn't deserve stickying.



Horrid Crow said:


> That guy in the back... am I the only one who thinks he DOESN'T FIT in this anime at all? Look at his clothes.



Um... Oh dear.



Even said:


> Radio Shows aren't a "part" of the Narutoverse... It's an omake... It's not supposed to make sense...



Exactly.

For those that have missed the point of most of these "back stage" Omakes, it's a joke that the characters of "Naruto" are playing themselves on TV. You've seen where Kakashi has lost his script. You've seen the Sanbi, human sized, sitting on a bench next to everyone else, waiting for his turn to act.

It's a joke. So obviously that guy is meant to look like an ordinary sound technician.


----------



## Diarrhea (Jul 9, 2009)

Catterix said:


> This thread was never sticked. And quite right too, such a pestulant thread doesn't deserve stickying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't hide the fact that he's drawn crappily.


----------



## darkcloud132 (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't know but I think Suigetsu looks really odd right here. I love Sasuke's expression with his eyes looking at Suigetsu.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 10, 2009)

darkcloud132 said:


> I don't know but I think Suigetsu looks really odd right here. I love Sasuke's expression with his eyes looking at Suigetsu.



There using Flash now?


----------



## Otori (Jul 10, 2009)

darkcloud132 said:


> I don't know but I think Suigetsu looks really odd right here. I love Sasuke's expression with his eyes looking at Suigetsu.



Good Suigetsu! You look kinda cool! 
His face is the only thing really...off here...


----------



## SimonNL (Jul 10, 2009)

Lolz, Jiraiya.
Did anyone else notice too, or did something else got your attention?


----------



## Catterix (Jul 10, 2009)

... Um, yeah a lot of people noticed Jiraiya, some even have him there as their avatar.

But thanks for posting anyway


----------



## darkcloud132 (Jul 10, 2009)

Otori said:


> Good Suigetsu! You look kinda cool!
> His face is the only thing really...off here...



I don't know he looks cartoon evil not anime evil, if that makes any sense. Plus his shoulders are what bother me.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 10, 2009)

Catterix said:


> ... Um, yeah a lot of people noticed Jiraiya, some even have him there as their avatar.
> 
> But thanks for posting anyway


I didn't notice him until someone mentioned it, but not for the reason one might think. I was staring at Tsunade's stomach, horrified by the ugliness of her swimsuit. ^_^


----------



## Bree (Jul 10, 2009)

Diarrhea said:


> Am I the only one who thought that they are comparing their dicks?


 I thought that too before I watched the episode!



Horrid Crow said:


> That guy in the back... am I the only one who thinks he DOESN'T FIT in this anime at all? Look at his clothes.


 He really doesn't



darkcloud132 said:


> I don't know but I think Suigetsu looks really odd right here. I love Sasuke's expression with his eyes looking at Suigetsu.


----------



## darkcloud132 (Jul 10, 2009)

Bree said:


>



at me or the uglyness of the picture?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 10, 2009)

SimonNL said:


> Lolz, Jiraiya.
> Did anyone else notice too, or did something else got your attention?



Yes. I noticed that Tsunade's outfit is the sluttiest of that ending.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 10, 2009)

SimonNL said:


> Lolz, Jiraiya.
> Did anyone else notice too, or did something else got your attention?



Hmms, I predict that Jiraiya will become a new peeping cat image or something in the future :E


----------



## Nekki (Jul 10, 2009)

Catterix said:


> For those that have missed the point of most of these "back stage" Omakes, it's a joke that the characters of "Naruto" are playing themselves on TV. You've seen where Kakashi has lost his script. You've seen the Sanbi, human sized, sitting on a bench next to everyone else, waiting for his turn to act.
> 
> It's a joke. So obviously that guy is meant to look like an ordinary sound technician.



But naruto is srs bsns!!!!!!!!!! crycry


----------



## Bree (Jul 10, 2009)

darkcloud132 said:


> at me or the uglyness of the picture?


 at Suigetsu's face! It's hideous!


----------



## krome (Jul 13, 2009)

darkcloud132 said:


> I don't know but I think Suigetsu looks really odd right here. I love Sasuke's expression with his eyes looking at Suigetsu.



 Suigetsu looks disgusting there.


----------



## clemy (Jul 17, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> I didn't notice him until someone mentioned it, but not for the reason one might think. *I was staring at Tsunade's stomach, horrified by the ugliness of her swimsuit. *^_^



ok, I thought it was just me . but damn that's one extremely ugly swimsuit.
 please kids don't wear that even at home


----------



## KrizzKee (Jul 22, 2009)

shiptoncraig said:


> New member here, straight in with a laughable picture from 116:



Holy shizznats, batman  Is it me or does it hurt looking at Sasuke's face?


----------



## Rika (Jul 22, 2009)

KrizzKee said:
			
		

> Holy shizznats, batman  Is it me or does it hurt looking at Sasuke's face?



Oh yes, it burns my eyes 



And lol @ Jiraiya being the perv that he is


----------



## Louchan (Jul 23, 2009)

The anime has been drawn so shitty lately, we might as well dump this thread and make a _"well drawn Naruto Shippuden scenes"_ one instead.


----------



## geG (Jul 23, 2009)

115 and 118 were drawn really well though.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 23, 2009)

Why did the animation team make Kimi smile like that.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 23, 2009)

nice eyes naruto


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 23, 2009)

I never noticed.
Tsukiyo,did you do that screen cap?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 23, 2009)

no i found it


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 23, 2009)

damn.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 23, 2009)

Konohamaru's head is amazingly big here


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 23, 2009)

Because he's a little kid.

//HbS


----------



## Buster (Jul 23, 2009)

Tsukiyo said:


> Konohamaru's head is amazingly big here


He's a playaaa and boys with small heads won't attract girls:ho


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 23, 2009)

His large head is to compensate for something below the waist.


----------



## neshru (Jul 24, 2009)

Am I the only that finds this squirrel kind of creepy?



Also, from episode 117:


----------



## Diarrhea (Jul 24, 2009)

neshru said:


> Also, from episode 117:



.............


----------



## Neptun (Jul 24, 2009)

neshru said:


> Am I the only that finds this squirrel kind of creepy?


[YOUTUBE]wD5gxiOtRZY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 24, 2009)

^
Their faces are really disturbing.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 24, 2009)

LOL Karin. What happened to you?! Is this your _true form_?!

//HbS


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 24, 2009)

More



I really think the animators hate Karin


----------



## geG (Jul 24, 2009)

It's the same animator who did that omake about Kotetsu's bandage a while back. He just does a lot of funny face faults


----------



## Feraligatr (Jul 24, 2009)

Miu said:


> ^
> Their faces are really disturbing.



Karin: "THIS BE MY RAPE FACE!!!!" Suig: "O RLY?"


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 24, 2009)

Neptun said:


> [YOUTUBE]wD5gxiOtRZY[/YOUTUBE]



         

I can't breath...


----------



## Diarrhea (Jul 25, 2009)

Miu said:


> ^
> Their faces are really disturbing.



I find them pretty cute.:xzaru


----------



## Magnet (Jul 25, 2009)

SimonNL said:


> Lolz, Jiraiya.
> Did anyone else notice too, or did something else got your attention?



lmao Jiraiya


----------



## Yαriko (Jul 25, 2009)

Miu said:


> ^
> Their faces are really disturbing.



omg this is awful


----------



## KohZa (Jul 25, 2009)

Miu said:


> ^
> Their faces are really disturbing.


haha lol


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 25, 2009)

Geg said:


> It's the same animator who did that omake about Kotetsu's bandage a while back. He just does a lot of funny face faults


Yeah, I was just thinking that they were the same animators. That omake was funny.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 28, 2009)

Suigetsu is the one who really caught my attention. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hydde (Jul 29, 2009)

coldplay3r said:


> lmao Jiraiya



wow tsunade is really gaining some weight!!!

i can see a couple of rolls!?


----------



## Diarrhea (Jul 29, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> Suigetsu is the one who really caught my attention.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Is it weird that I find his expression kind of cute?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hydde said:


> wow tsunade is really gaining some weight!!!
> 
> i can see a couple of rolls!?



You need glasses


----------



## Goty (Jul 29, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> You need glasses



No, he's right. She does look fat there


----------



## Diarrhea (Jul 29, 2009)

Goty said:


> No, he's right. She does look fat there



Not fat, but she does have some meat squishing out. More like chubby.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 29, 2009)

I think it's the way she's standing and the swim suit.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 29, 2009)

lol I opened episode 1 to check something and ran into this


----------



## Vetano-sama (Jul 30, 2009)

Haha you all know that the worst animation took place in episode 29.

THAT WAS FREAKING DAMN HORRIBLE

Wow Naruto you look so cool d00d!!11


Sup guise o:


Sasuke's shocked, cuz Naruto's so c00l!!


Do I need to say more?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 30, 2009)

^ I think you're a few years late.


----------



## Vetano-sama (Jul 30, 2009)

Vino said:


> ^ I think you're a few years late.



It's just to silence those forum members who are posting omakes in this thread.

It's not right imo :/

I know that those ep's were created ages ago, don't worry o.O


----------



## naruto7747 (Jul 30, 2009)

Vetano-sama said:


> Haha you all know that the worst animation took place in episode 29.
> 
> THAT WAS FREAKING DAMN HORRIBLE


before replying i decided to actually watch this.. now i haven't watched part 1 in years so this surprised me..

honestly, i enjoyed this episode more than any recent canon shippuden episode (i haven't seen the latest one). I can only describe it as being like they put in more frames that shippuden does. Now I'll admit there are a lot of still-frame shots in this episode, but at least it's during dialogue and it looks a hell of a lot more natural than in shippuden. Granted some of the faces are a bit off, and naruto falling through countless tree trunks gets repetitive, but at least all the bodies are all consistently drawn and at not time is the animation distracting. Not like in shippuden where you get people standing like statues for what feels like minutes on end. Trust me, there's much much worse animation than found here.

then again, it might be that awesome orochimaru theme song getting to me.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 30, 2009)

naruto7747 said:


> before replying i decided to actually watch this.. now i haven't watched part 1 in years so this surprised me..
> 
> honestly, i enjoyed this episode more than any recent canon shippuden episode (i haven't seen the latest one). I can only describe it as being like they put in more frames that shippuden does. Now I'll admit there are a lot of still-frame shots in this episode, but at least it's during dialogue and it looks a hell of a lot more natural than in shippuden. Granted some of the faces are a bit off, and naruto falling through countless tree trunks gets repetitive, but at least all the bodies are all consistently drawn and at not time is the animation distracting. Not like in shippuden where you get people standing like statues for what feels like minutes on end. Trust me, there's much much worse animation than found here.
> 
> then again, it might be that awesome orochimaru theme song getting to me.


That's because Part One was better overall.


----------



## Nekki (Jul 30, 2009)

Nothing like the smell of delusional fanboys in the morning


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 30, 2009)

I honestly haven't got a clue what you're talking about


----------



## Vetano-sama (Jul 30, 2009)

naruto7747 said:


> before replying i decided to actually watch this.. now i haven't watched part 1 in years so this surprised me..
> 
> honestly, i enjoyed this episode more than any recent canon shippuden episode (i haven't seen the latest one). I can only describe it as being like they put in more frames that shippuden does. Now I'll admit there are a lot of still-frame shots in this episode, but at least it's during dialogue and it looks a hell of a lot more natural than in shippuden. Granted some of the faces are a bit off, and naruto falling through countless tree trunks gets repetitive, but at least all the bodies are all consistently drawn and at not time is the animation distracting. Not like in shippuden where you get people standing like statues for what feels like minutes on end. Trust me, there's much much worse animation than found here.
> 
> then again, it might be that awesome orochimaru theme song getting to me.



That's true!

I can't get enough from Part 1 Naruto. There are dozens of episodes I like to watch again and again.

There are like...a couple of episodes in Shippuuden that were really good (1&2, Heat of Sasori fight, Kakuzu fight, Oro vs KN4 excl. the staring match)-


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 30, 2009)

Goty said:


> No, he's right. She does look fat there



wow...just...wow. no wonder all these hoes today are trying to be anorexic. 

Thats good shit imo. Could be thicker if you ask me tho.


 but I think that preference is in my genes.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 30, 2009)

Goty said:


> No, he's right. She does look fat there


You need glasses too. She's not fat at all.

//HbS


----------



## smyton (Jul 30, 2009)

you guys mean she doesn't look anorexic and actually has some healthy meat on her. That doesn't make her fat...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 30, 2009)

Goty said:


> No, he's right. She does look fat there





Diarrhea said:


> Not fat, but she does have some meat squishing out. More like chubby.





Revy said:


> I think it's the way she's standing and the swim suit.



Do you guys use your MSes to excess?

Because you're BLIND

Seriously, I could get my hands all the way around her waist. She is freaking _THIN_

I mean what the hell kind of standards do you people have?


----------



## insane111 (Jul 30, 2009)

lulz


----------



## Flee On Sight (Jul 30, 2009)

OMFG  Lolz


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 31, 2009)

insane111 said:


> lulz



omg lol


----------



## Diarrhea (Jul 31, 2009)

insane111 said:


> lulz



WTF?
Is that from the opening?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 1, 2009)

insane111 said:


> lulz


Hahahahaha that's awesome

//HbS


----------



## Sorin (Aug 1, 2009)

neshru said:


> Am I the only that finds this squirrel kind of creepy?


OMG pedobear


----------



## NinjaShives (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey all, I'm a newbie to the forum here!  Look at this funny shot from KG!  I stumbled across it when watching this fight scene in slow-mo!  Made me chuckle!


----------



## Archah (Aug 2, 2009)

NinjaShives said:


> Hey all, I'm a newbie to the forum here!  Look at this funny shot from KG!  I stumbled across it when watching this fight scene in slow-mo!  Made me chuckle!



ROFL!

Are you drugged, mate? 

Btw, there was a fail in episode 119:



It should be Obito, not himself. In fact, under the pic it says "Obito", but Yondaime's pic


----------



## NinjaShives (Aug 2, 2009)

Archah said:


> Btw, there was a fail in episode 119:
> 
> 
> It should be Obito, not himself. In fact, under the pic it says "Obito", but Yondaime's pic



LOL!  Nice catch!


----------



## neshru (Aug 2, 2009)

Is it just me or there's something wrong with his face?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Aug 2, 2009)

just you i'd say...


----------



## XMURADX (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice catch Archah. 

@Neshru pic...Is this his hair? I thought he was wearing a fur.


----------



## NinjaShives (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, nothing wrong there except the baddie's huge afro!


----------



## Rick (Aug 2, 2009)

neshru said:


> Is it just me or there's something wrong with his face?


It's the eyes I called it, or the eyes and hair colliding.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 3, 2009)

//HbS


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 3, 2009)

Damn, I tried to post earlier but that picture didn't show... new try. 



Sasuke looks really badass


----------



## Diarrhea (Aug 3, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



Wow.
....


----------



## Sunako (Aug 3, 2009)

Poor Temari


----------



## NinjaShives (Aug 3, 2009)

Bellatrix said:


> Damn, I tried to post earlier but that picture didn't show... new try.
> 
> 
> 
> Sasuke looks really badass



Wow, that is terrible!  And you know what's sad?  The rock background is actually cool looking but it's completely ruined by the abysmal character art.


----------



## The Duchess (Aug 3, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS


That's one sexy Temari.


----------



## auto-matic (Aug 5, 2009)

Diarrhea said:


> WTF?
> Is that from the opening?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEyDFuq-nPM[/YOUTUBE] go to 1:05


----------



## Catterix (Aug 6, 2009)

From the latest episode Omake, what the characters look like without their TV makeup on!


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 6, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS


They ruined her.


----------



## Lucrecia (Aug 6, 2009)

Catterix said:


> From the latest episode Omake, what the characters look like without their TV makeup on!



Sasuke


----------



## Diarrhea (Aug 6, 2009)

Catterix said:


> From the latest episode Omake, what the characters look like without their TV makeup on!



Woah, Sasuke is short.


----------



## Anjo (Aug 6, 2009)

I still have a subscription here?


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2009)

Catterix said:


> From the latest episode Omake, what the characters look like without their TV makeup on!


Dang they look old.


----------



## Rakkushimi-YT (Aug 6, 2009)

Naruto looks so damn old, here, IMO.



And Suigetsu looks like a little girl. It's like he even has a small barette.


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 7, 2009)

Suigetsu


----------



## Cindy (Aug 7, 2009)

You know I'm not the only one who thought it.


Or.. just see my current sig.


----------



## Louchan (Aug 7, 2009)

Cindy said:


> You know I'm not the only one who thought it.
> 
> 
> Or.. just see my current sig.


Ugh. 
A lot of the faces Hinata made were freaking creepy.
Didn't even look like her.


----------



## Diarrhea (Aug 8, 2009)

Bellatrix said:


> Suigetsu



I think Juugo's hair is worse...


Cindy said:


> You know I'm not the only one who thought it.
> 
> 
> Or.. just see my current sig.




What the...? That doesn't even look like her anymore.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 8, 2009)

Older, but hey...


Cindy said:


> You know I'm not the only one who thought it.
> 
> 
> Or.. just see my current sig.


That's just fucking awesome.

//HbS


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## KohZa (Aug 9, 2009)

Cindy said:


> You know I'm not the only one who thought it.
> 
> 
> Or.. just see my current sig.


lol scary yet funny


----------



## Vanity (Aug 9, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



WTF. o_O It's hard for me to believe that that's actually official....

I hope Deidara doesn't pop up in this thread too often. 

There should be a topic where we can post good screencaps. LOL.


----------



## Kyou (Aug 9, 2009)

Cindy said:


> You know I'm not the only one who thought it.
> 
> 
> Or.. just see my current sig.



LOL. This wins to me  , I swear they can make Hinata smile without looking like a cocky bitch, but dead set she's creepy looking there :ho


----------



## Robin (Aug 9, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> Older, but hey...
> 
> That's just fucking awesome.
> 
> //HbS



   OMG I haven't seen this


----------



## geG (Aug 10, 2009)

Good Kisame, you look kind of cool.


----------



## Hydde (Aug 10, 2009)

lol wtf with kisames eyes!! XDDDDD


----------



## Diarrhea (Aug 10, 2009)

Geg said:


> Good Kisame, you look kind of cool.


_
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!_
They ruined his awesomeness.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 10, 2009)

Catterix said:


> From the latest episode Omake, what the characters look like without their TV makeup on!


sasuke is so short 



Cindy said:


> You know I'm not the only one who thought it.
> 
> 
> 
> Or.. just see my current sig.





+rep



Geg said:


> Good Kisame, you look kind of cool.



wtf? they ruined him 



wtf? >.>


----------



## KBL (Aug 10, 2009)

Geg said:


> Good Kisame, you look kind of cool.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 10, 2009)

Long lost relatives?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 10, 2009)

No.

//HbS


----------



## hinata4me (Aug 11, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS


A few months pregnant with Shikamaru's baby


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 11, 2009)

Jiraiya is canonically really tall, as is Kakashi.


----------



## Diarrhea (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice Photoshop.
Not.


----------



## Golden Devil (Aug 12, 2009)

it literally hurts my eyes looking at this


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 12, 2009)

Diarrhea said:


> Nice Photoshop.
> Not.



Not my fault you got a diarrhea out of it


----------



## Diarrhea (Aug 12, 2009)

Vino said:


> Not my fault you got a diarrhea out of it



I always get diarrhea.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 12, 2009)

Diarrhea said:


> I always get diarrhea.



Isn't it bad for your health?


----------



## Diarrhea (Aug 12, 2009)

Vino said:


> Isn't it bad for your health?



Yes, it is.
But it's still better than being constipated.


----------



## Armaroller (Aug 12, 2009)

So apparantly Aang the Avatar has entered the Narutoverse and learned Sexy no Jutsu.


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 12, 2009)

What's the point of the Tsunade one?


----------



## vifd?c?s (Aug 13, 2009)

indeed.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 13, 2009)

Team 12 + Taijutsu does not mix, I can't believe they haven't given team 12 a half decent animator specifically for Taijutsu scenes yet


----------



## Diarrhea (Aug 13, 2009)

TorugaSama said:


> indeed.



Nayrootoe have a twisted legz!!! OMG!


----------



## neshru (Aug 13, 2009)

lol, sakura.


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 13, 2009)

lol, Shizune.


----------



## geG (Aug 13, 2009)

Bellatrix said:


> lol, Shizune.



She looks like she came from a racist anti-Japanese propaganda poster from the WWII era


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 13, 2009)

The ending of this episode was so random and lame I was like

"What the Fuck...?"


----------



## Itadakimasu00 (Aug 13, 2009)

hahaha


----------



## Otori (Aug 13, 2009)

Kabuto is embracing his inner Dali :rofl


----------



## Cindy (Aug 13, 2009)

Itadakimasu00 said:


> hahaha



Reminds me of...

*Spoiler*: __ 








D:


----------



## Diarrhea (Aug 13, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Reminds me of...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




Oh wow.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 13, 2009)

Itadakimasu00 said:


> hahaha



Serious Sai is serious


----------



## Sasori_sama (Aug 13, 2009)

Not exactly poorly drawn but Naruto still looks kind of off.  Pokemon off.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 14, 2009)

TorugaSama said:


> indeed.



lol. Kabuto looks like a frail old man even though he's only in his 20's.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 14, 2009)

There is no Kabuto.


----------



## Finley123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sasori_sama said:


> Not exactly poorly drawn but Naruto still looks kind of off.  Pokemon off.



*Hahaha!!*



Here you go...and no its not photoshopped


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 14, 2009)

Sasori_sama said:


> Not exactly poorly drawn but Naruto still looks kind of off.  Pokemon off.



:rofl  

You're so right about the Pokemon analogy. "Pakkun.... [I choose YOU!]"...


----------



## Diarrhea (Aug 14, 2009)

Sasori_sama said:


> Not exactly poorly drawn but Naruto still looks kind of off.  Pokemon off.




Men's humour must have gone down.


----------



## Billie (Aug 14, 2009)

What is this black thing ???


----------



## Diarrhea (Aug 14, 2009)

blackssk said:


> What is this black things ???



Black thing? I don't see anything black there.
Maybe you have cataract.


----------



## The Duchess (Aug 14, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Reminds me of...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Creepy Katara! D:


----------



## Billie (Aug 14, 2009)

Diarrhea said:


> Black thing? I don't see anything black there.
> Maybe you have cataract.



oh i hav forget the my eyes are blind...


----------



## Diarrhea (Aug 14, 2009)

blackssk said:


> oh i hav forget the my eyes are blind...



That explains your hideous-looking sig.


----------



## Luli (Aug 14, 2009)

okay. LOL. Just LOL


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 14, 2009)

Trollbuto!

//HbS


----------



## Diarrhea (Aug 14, 2009)

lol, THAT face.
Nuclear tits.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 14, 2009)

Kabuto needs plastic surgery....seriously.



blackssk said:


> What is this black thing ???



I thought it's pretty obvious that that's Deidara jumping off the birds.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2009)

Gotta love Karin's sexy face.


----------



## Kage (Aug 15, 2009)

what the...?


----------



## Diarrhea (Aug 15, 2009)

That kinda looks like a Pokemon.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 15, 2009)

blackssk said:


> What is this black thing ???


It's an alien! UFO sighting!

//HbS


----------



## Billie (Aug 15, 2009)

smoke on the water no jutsu


----------



## Vanity (Aug 16, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> It's an alien! UFO sighting!
> 
> //HbS



So Deidara is a UFO now? XD


----------



## Hydde (Aug 16, 2009)

Karin seriously needs to get laid!. 
She is annoying!.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 17, 2009)

Hydde said:


> Karin seriously needs to get laid!.
> She is annoying!.


Can't wait till they animate her orgasm!

//HbS


----------



## Mintaka (Aug 17, 2009)

^^^^ ZOMG SPOILERZ!!!!

I knew it kabuto was a balloon all along.

Naruto just had to pop him didn't he?

Also the shadowy UFO thing looks remarkably like the space shuttle......


----------



## Robin (Aug 17, 2009)

HbS, I doubt they'd animate that


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 17, 2009)

They have to animate that, it's important! Can't say anything more or it'll really be spoilers.

Today too lazy to cut out WMP

*Spoiler*: _That's just smart...._ 













*Spoiler*: _Guy to the right from Sakura, and border left_ 










//HbS


----------



## James Bond (Aug 17, 2009)

Not sure if this one has been posted but after watching credits recently I noticed this, I think its supposed to be Temari but... well look for yourself.


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 17, 2009)

lol Kabuto


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 17, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS





Diarrhea said:


> Wow.
> ....





zwinkycandy said:


> Poor Temari





Alisha said:


> That's one sexy Temari.





Revy said:


> They ruined her.





Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> WTF. o_O It's hard for me to believe that that's actually official....





Tsukiyo said:


> wtf? >.>





hinata4me said:


> A few months pregnant with Shikamaru's baby





James Bond said:


> Not sure if this one has been posted but after watching credits recently I noticed this, I think its supposed to be Temari but... well look for yourself.


lol
PS: It's "pregn*a*nt"

//HbS


----------



## James Bond (Aug 17, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> lol
> PS: It's "pregn*a*nt"
> 
> //HbS



Cool calm down son. Feel like Butters trying to come up with stuff only to find out Simpsons/HbS did it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 17, 2009)

I suddenly feel hyped. And hey, I am calm!

//HbS


----------



## James Bond (Aug 17, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> I suddenly feel hyped. And hey, I am calm!
> 
> //HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 17, 2009)

//HbS


----------



## Kosan (Aug 17, 2009)

James Bond said:


> Not sure if this one has been posted but after watching credits recently I noticed this, I think its supposed to be Temari but... well look for yourself.



Now that I look at the picture, Kankuro looks like he has either gotten a beer belly , love handles (or both) or he's trying to "show off" one part of his body


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 18, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



Who the fuck is that?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 18, 2009)

Bellatrix said:


> Who the fuck is that?


Random civilian. Check post 6954 for more. (Last picture)

//HbS


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 18, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



 wtf



Bellatrix said:


> Who the fuck is that?



that some shit for your ass.

Its like the animators have pockets full of fucks and they refuse to give them out.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 21, 2009)

Not actually poorly drawn....but funny and kind of hot. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









Look at Dei spreading those legs.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 21, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Not actually poorly drawn....but funny and kind of hot.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Looks like a really thing guy trying to do a sumo wrestler pose or something.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 21, 2009)

lol.





Deidara impressed Sasuke .... with his artistic vomit.

//HbS


----------



## James Bond (Aug 21, 2009)

Sasuke seems to of lost his nose.


----------



## Wilykat (Aug 21, 2009)

James Bond said:


> Sasuke seems to of lost his nose.



Worse... that one is beginning to look more like Michael Jackson


----------



## Chaos Control (Aug 21, 2009)

Sasuke's smiling!


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 22, 2009)

Chaos Control said:


> Sasuke's smiling!



"Where's Uchiha Itachi?  Tell me or I'll kill you"


----------



## Oggi (Aug 22, 2009)

Not necessarily badly drawn, but they kinda fall into the funny category:


----------



## Vanity (Aug 22, 2009)

James Bond said:


> Sasuke seems to of lost his nose.



Deidara must have blown it off I guess.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 23, 2009)

Oggi said:


> Not necessarily badly drawn, but they kinda fall into the funny category:


lol at the second one .


----------



## Hitt (Aug 23, 2009)

James Bond said:


> Not sure if this one has been posted but after watching credits recently I noticed this, I think its supposed to be Temari but... well look for yourself.



Now I can see why I didn't notice Pregnant Temari much...the main focus is Gaara, and how can you not look at him?  Does he have to look awesome in everything he does?

Oh, and I'm not gay.   But damn.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 23, 2009)

meh who cares if there's a bomb coming at me, my ass itches


*Spoiler*: __ 









lol I didn't even notice him take out the scroll until I watched Taka's version, nice little added detail instead of having the shurikens come out of nowhere.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 24, 2009)

^ I find it hooot~ Hahahahahaha


----------



## Vanity (Aug 24, 2009)

insane111 said:


> meh who cares if there's a bomb coming at me, my ass itches
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sasuke how dare you itch your ass infront of Deidara.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 24, 2009)

insane111 said:


> meh who cares if there's a bomb coming at me, my ass itches
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Even in battle he still checks where Naruto last kissed him <3


----------



## ADA 2 (Aug 25, 2009)

lmfao good ass photos, even though the last epiosde was perfect, i like the way people still found some funny captions.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Aug 25, 2009)

Finley123 said:


> *Hahaha!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go...and no its not photoshopped



 

Lee made me lol extra hard for some reason. xD


----------



## Oggi (Aug 28, 2009)

Thought I'd revive the thread with some gems from the Save Gaara Arc.  (apparently drawing two pupils looking in the same direction is quite the challenge)


----------



## Sup Brah (Aug 28, 2009)

lol... these pictures always make my day ^.^


----------



## Tleilaxu (Aug 29, 2009)

Someone needs to use the "Yamato wood" smiley or this  to edit the "smiley face" that deidara made when blowing himself up


----------



## Mintaka (Aug 29, 2009)

If only I could FIND the yamato wood face......


----------



## Oggi (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm not familiar with this Yamato wood face of which you all speak 
Now I'm intrigued.


----------



## ninjaneko (Aug 29, 2009)

Oggi said:


> I'm not familiar with this Yamato wood face of which you all speak
> Now I'm intrigued.


Forgot who created the original drawing, but you can see it as a gif and a little info in the troll directory: Click the second spoler tag from the top and scroll down.



Tokoyami said:


> If only I could FIND the yamato wood face......




*Spoiler*: __ 





Sorry, I don't have a larger one.
photobucket link


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 29, 2009)

Nothing beats the funnily drawn Gai.


----------



## Billie (Aug 29, 2009)

Finley123 said:


> *Hahaha!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go...and no its not photoshopped



sakura goes pedo bear XD


----------



## krome (Aug 29, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS


----------



## lacey (Aug 30, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



Dear god


----------



## FoxxyKat (Aug 30, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that was so gross.



Chaos Control said:


> Sasuke's smiling!


:amazed



Kenneth said:


> Even in battle he still checks where Naruto last kissed him <3


You guys are killing me, lol.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 30, 2009)

Raiden said:


> Gotta love Karin's sexy face.



She looks like a man.


----------



## Meleeruler (Aug 30, 2009)

She looks like Glen Quagmire.

Giggity.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 30, 2009)

FoxxyKat said:


> I thought that was so gross.



I didn't think it was gross since it isn't really puke. 

And if it was puke I would just feel bad that poor Deidara is ill.


----------



## Tobilover_sai (Aug 31, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> She looks like a man.



She looks like Greil off of Kuroshitsuji... Seriously. Except Greil has the hots for Sebastian. (Greil is a guy....) While Karin has the Hots for Sasuke... lol

Maddox

^-- I mean... Really.....The expression is alike to the Karin picture afew posts up...


----------



## afterdark (Sep 2, 2009)

my first contributions 

*Spoiler*: __ 




come to me Sasuke!


Deidara-chaaannn!!!


Jugo is actually a super saiyan


----------



## Nekki (Sep 2, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I didn't think it was gross since it isn't really puke.
> 
> And if it was puke I would just feel bad that poor Deidara is ill.



Well he kinda regurgitated the clay.. so in a way it is XD


----------



## Vanity (Sep 2, 2009)

afterdark said:


> my first contributions
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Oh wow.....I want to lay on his body.


----------



## Neptun (Sep 2, 2009)

Lol, that Juugo one is great


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 4, 2009)

"Bitch, please"


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 4, 2009)

"_What did you say, bitch? Repeat, 'coz I can't hear you over the sound of how awesome I am._"

//HbS


----------



## Diarrhea (Sep 4, 2009)

Itachi looks really high here.


----------



## krome (Sep 4, 2009)

Bellatrix said:


> "Bitch, please"


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 5, 2009)

//HbS


----------



## Diarrhea (Sep 5, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



I've seen worse.


----------



## geG (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah that's not bad compared to a lot of stuff from that ep


----------



## KBL (Sep 5, 2009)

Geg said:


> Yeah that's not bad compared to a lot of stuff from that ep



Yay, like these 


*Spoiler*: _Wow Jugo, you look kinda strange..._ 










*Spoiler*: _ Awww how nice..._ 










*Spoiler*: _Akamaru, you never fail to make me laugh HAHA_


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 5, 2009)

lol Jugo looks like Broly.


----------



## Hydde (Sep 5, 2009)

KisameSexyBeastYeah said:


> Yay, like these
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Wow Jugo, you look kinda strange..._
> ...



LoL in the second pic, with juggo covergin sasuke.... he is really out of size there..

Normally, Jugo is a lot taller than asuke whenboth are standing... but here juugo looks like sasuke?s little brother....

XD


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 5, 2009)

KisameSexyBeastYeah said:


> *Spoiler*: _Wow Jugo, you look kinda strange..._


----------



## Liquid Sun (Sep 5, 2009)

KisameSexyBeastYeah said:


> Yay, like these
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Wow Jugo, you look kinda strange..._
> ...



Wtf, Akamaru?


----------



## Luli (Sep 5, 2009)

KisameSexyBeastYeah said:


> Yay, like these
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Wow Jugo, you look kinda strange..._



Karin: Then let?s do it!

XXX themed much?
LOL Karin is so horny for the guys. She would rape Sasu-gay if it weren?t for Juugo?s obsession over him :ho


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 5, 2009)

Brugo: GET IN MA BELLY SASUKE!!!


----------



## Catterix (Sep 5, 2009)

Juugo's muscles keep changing size :S Clearly powering down from Ultra Super Saiyan :rofl

And akamaru is now the size of an ordinary dog :S He's supposed to be bigger than Kiba...


----------



## Vanity (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## The Duchess (Sep 5, 2009)

Poor Sui.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 5, 2009)

Alisha said:


> Poor Sui.



Yeah....it's just about the worst I've ever seen him look.

Also, Deidara's ass.


----------



## Battoumaru (Sep 5, 2009)

Wuddafugsickles!? Suigetsu's got a harelip!


----------



## acritarch (Sep 6, 2009)

MSkyDragons said:


> Heee thanks. Here's a "Spoilers No!" animation:



I started reading through this thread (and this is from 2 years so I apologize)...

but where's Kakashi's sharingan? He can't revert it to a normal eye like the other Uchiha when they're fatigued (such as Itachi & Sasuke) hence why he wears the mask.

I hope this wasn't in the manga as well, lol. I may have to go back and recheck.

edit: yes, I know he's shocked... but you can draw a small sharingan pupil in the other eye yes...


----------



## Diarrhea (Sep 6, 2009)

Am I actually the only one who thinks that he looks kinda adroable in that cap?
It's the teeth, I tell you.


----------



## Rakkushimi-YT (Sep 6, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


>



God, he looks like he's just snorted crack or something.


----------



## Golden Devil (Sep 6, 2009)

Diarrhea said:


> Am I actually the only one who thinks that he looks kinda adroable in that cap?
> It's the teeth, I tell you.



your not alone, his teeth does make him look cute


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 10, 2009)

color error Oo?


----------



## Diarrhea (Sep 10, 2009)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> color error Oo?



Exactly what are you refering to? I can't seem to spot the mistake. Is it the neck?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Sep 10, 2009)

yes oO.... its obvious enough...


----------



## neshru (Sep 10, 2009)

I think it's just the lighting... not that it really matters anyway


----------



## Catterix (Sep 10, 2009)

lol yeah, Jiraiya's ear is the same colour as his hair. Unfortunately this can't be chalked up to lighting, his ear would be a different shade to his white hair.

Ah well.


----------



## Archah (Sep 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Oggi (Sep 10, 2009)

Is it me, or does Suigetsu's arm look somewhat... amorphous? :S
I know it's foreshortening, but really.


----------



## Kadaobi (Sep 10, 2009)

KisameSexyBeastYeah said:


> *Spoiler*: _ Awww how nice..._





ZOMG, KARIN LOOKS GIANT THAN SASUKE, SUIGETSU AND JUUGO!!! AAAAAAAAAH!!! BETTER TO RUN, SASUKE SUIGETSU JUUGO!!! 



Dynamic Dragon said:


> color error Oo?




First time, I thought it's nothing color error... *read other posts* Ah, I get it now. Nice found it 0_0




Oggi said:


> Is it me, or does Suigetsu's arm look somewhat... amorphous? :S
> I know it's foreshortening, but really.




Awww, poor Suigetsu  too bad if they are making fun of him at the same time


----------



## Vanity (Sep 10, 2009)

Catterix said:


> lol yeah, Jiraiya's ear is the same colour as his hair. Unfortunately this can't be chalked up to lighting, his ear would be a different shade to his white hair.
> 
> Ah well.



Yeah that's what I noticed just now when I looked at it although originally when I came into this thread earlier I didn't see anything wrong with it. So people who just watch it might not necessarily notice unless it lingers on that panel for too long.

It is bad though...the drawing itself is good but then they messed it up by not colouring it properly.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 10, 2009)

Diarrhea said:


> Am I actually the only one who thinks that he looks kinda adroable in that cap?
> It's the teeth, I tell you.



Nah, I thought so too.


----------



## neshru (Sep 11, 2009)

Nothing wrong about this, but I noticed this scene at the start of the episode has been recycled from episode 74.


----------



## KBL (Sep 11, 2009)

Akatsuki ?

Pain? Madara?

Tonton is not amused...


----------



## geG (Sep 11, 2009)

>:I           **


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 12, 2009)

What?! the fuck is that?!

//HbS


----------



## Kosan (Sep 12, 2009)

Street Fighter Jiraiya?


----------



## Hydde (Sep 12, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> What?! the fuck is that?!
> 
> //HbS



Well, since the first episode i saw JIraiya, he looked somewhat familiar to me, and this omake cleared my doubts.

Is very clear that Jiraiya?s design is inspired in those japanese thetaer actors from ancient times, the Kabuki or something like that, which were guys with the hair in similar fashion to Jiraiya, and they aslo did weird poses (whic jiraiya loves to do), and also jumped in one foot and shit like that.

Is something of japanese folklore.


----------



## geG (Sep 12, 2009)

It's a reference to Japanese kabuki stuff. The way Jiraiya talks when he hops around and stuff is a reference to that too.


----------



## KBL (Sep 12, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> What?! the fuck is that?!
> 
> //HbS




*Spoiler*: __ 








Yo-yoooiiii


----------



## Diarrhea (Sep 12, 2009)

KisameSexyBeastYeah said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FFFFFFUUUUU- *I* wanted to post that.


----------



## Wilykat (Sep 13, 2009)

Didn't Naruto also put up weird face early in the original series?

Ah yea, episode 2 near the start:


----------



## Oggi (Sep 13, 2009)

super stretchy Naruto arms, anyone?


----------



## Vanity (Sep 13, 2009)

Oggi said:


> super stretchy Naruto arms, anyone?



lol. Oh man. That's really bad. There is no way that his arms are that long. He's not Luffy from One Piece.


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 13, 2009)

Wilykat said:


> Didn't Naruto also put up weird face early in the original series?
> 
> Ah yea, episode 2 near the start:



that pic used to be my avatar when i first joined


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 13, 2009)

Oggi said:


> super stretchy Naruto arms, anyone?


GOMU GOMU NO~~ SASUKEWANK!

//HbS


----------



## Killa Beez (Sep 13, 2009)

Oggi said:


> super stretchy Naruto arms, anyone?



Why does this remind me of fantastic 4....


----------



## Even (Sep 13, 2009)

KisameSexyBeastYeah said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They have the same VA too, don't they?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 13, 2009)

Oggi said:


> super stretchy Naruto arms, anyone?



Arm Stretchy no jutsu would actually be a great technique for Naruto.

Sasuke wouldn't be able to run away from him.


----------



## geG (Sep 13, 2009)

Even said:


> They have the same VA too, don't they?



Nope         .


----------



## Chaos Control (Sep 13, 2009)

He's alive I tell you!  They're just too drunk to see through his disguise.  I mean come on, he's still wearing the same clothes from part 1.


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 14, 2009)

Chaos Control said:


> He's alive I tell you!  They're just too drunk to see through his disguise.  I mean come on, he's still wearing the same clothes from part 1.



 Reminds me of that Konoha Sports Festival omake where the Fourth Hokage, Sound nins, and Akatsuki members are all in the background


----------



## Hydde (Sep 14, 2009)

Chaos Control said:


> He's alive I tell you!  They're just too drunk to see through his disguise.  I mean come on, he's still wearing the same clothes from part 1.



jajaja when we were cheking the episode here in my house.... i was saying the same!!

"Look is orochimaru!!"

XD


----------



## Mihael (Sep 14, 2009)

Oggi said:


> super stretchy Naruto arms, anyone?



lmao, pretty good catch.


----------



## eunique (Sep 14, 2009)

Chaos Control said:


> He's alive I tell you!  They're just too drunk to see through his disguise.  I mean come on, he's still wearing the same clothes from part 1.



good one
it does look like orochi


----------



## Diarrhea (Sep 14, 2009)

Chaos Control said:


> He's alive I tell you!  They're just too drunk to see through his disguise.  I mean come on, he's still wearing the same clothes from part 1.



Awesome find is awesome.


----------



## Alterdeus (Sep 14, 2009)

Chaos Control said:


> He's alive I tell you!  They're just too drunk to see through his disguise.  I mean come on, he's still wearing the same clothes from part 1.



I noticed that too XD
I was gonna go back and double check but I was too lazy xP


----------



## Golden Devil (Sep 14, 2009)

i can't put it up because my computer won't let me but on episode 126 at around 5:16 sasuke's eyes are kinda wonky


----------



## Oggi (Sep 14, 2009)

tsunXtsun said:


> Reminds me of that Konoha Sports Festival omake where the Fourth Hokage, Sound nins, and Akatsuki members are all in the background



waiting in line for the bathroom, no less


----------



## Hydde (Sep 14, 2009)

which episode was that? i wanna chek that omake!


----------



## Midna (Sep 14, 2009)

Hydde said:


> which episode was that? i wanna chek that omake!



It's an OVA,here's the link ^^ : 
Chapter 463 - "Is he more skilled than Itachi ?"


----------



## Hydde (Sep 14, 2009)

Midna said:


> It's an OVA,here's the link ^^ :
> Neji vs Raikage



omg!!

It was too funny!

thanks a lot!


----------



## Even (Sep 14, 2009)

hahaha, haven't seen that one in a loooong time  It was really funny


----------



## LucyXD94 (Sep 14, 2009)

it happens cuz i guess he gets overworked nd tends to make it a lil sloppy! XD


----------



## Vanity (Sep 15, 2009)

Okay I've got some to post....

What happened to Deidara's hand mouth? 



Anyway.....



All I have to say is HOLY FUCKING HELL THAT IS CLEARLY DEIDARA'S MAN PARTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DEAR FUCKING GOD. *nosebleeds everywhere*

It's sad that I happen to see it when poor Deidara is weak and falling down in pain.  But man.....seeing his official....you know....it's just so hot.

*tries in vain to calm herself*


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 15, 2009)

Oggi said:


> super stretchy Naruto arms, anyone?



"That's my job, fucker"


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 15, 2009)

Haha, Deis' balls. I bet KY couldn't control herself 

//HbS


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 15, 2009)

Golden Devil said:


> i can't put it up because my computer won't let me but on episode 126 at around 5:16 sasuke's eyes are kinda wonky




o.o that is freaky..


----------



## neshru (Sep 15, 2009)

From the same episode:



Why does Jugo get to have nipples, but not Sasuke?


----------



## Diarrhea (Sep 15, 2009)

neshru said:


> From the same episode:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Jugo get to have nipples, but not Sasuke?



Because he's obviously not manly enough.
But damn, Sasuke sure looks stupid in that picture.


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 15, 2009)

ROFL.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 15, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> Haha, Deis' balls. I bet KY couldn't control herself
> 
> //HbS



I couldn't......I'm sure you can tell from my post. 

If anyone has a better quality screencap of that part....I'll rep them. 



neshru said:


> From the same episode:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



lol. I guess because even though it's from the same episode, a different person probably drew it. XD

Deidara had nipples in a panel in the manga but in the anime they didn't add his nipples in.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 15, 2009)

neshru said:


> From the same episode:



Dammit,they really can't draw. 



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> All I have to say is HOLY FUCKING HELL THAT IS CLEARLY DEIDARA'S MAN PARTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> DEAR FUCKING GOD. *nosebleeds everywhere*
> 
> ...



I think that's just a little art mistake rather than his official private parts.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 15, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> I think that's just a little art mistake rather than his official private parts.



lol. Don't ruin my fantasies. 

I can't see why else they would draw a bump there if that isn't what it is. XD It's a pretty obvious bump also. LOL. I'm not just seeing things here. XD

I don't think you'll be seeing that on any female characters.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 18, 2009)

Lol, you think he looks stupid there, look what I ran into making the part 1 list


----------



## Vanity (Sep 18, 2009)

insane111 said:


> Lol, you think he looks stupid there, look what I ran into making the part 1 list



I remember that pic....totally horrible. His neck looks so thick.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Sep 18, 2009)

wow wtf is that...


----------



## Oggi (Sep 18, 2009)

insane111 said:


> Lol, you think he looks stupid there, look what I ran into making the part 1 list



Ah, yes, this takes me back  I'm fairly certain this one made the first page on the original Funny/Poorly drawn thread


----------



## Archah (Sep 18, 2009)

You say Tokura Eiichi or Kobayashi Yukari sucks, but Choi-Jong.gi is the worst animation director i have ever seen. He directed animation of that Sasuke's pic episode and some other episodes where NOTHING is well drawn/animated.

These are just some shots of a part of episode 65 (one of the episodes he directed). Fortunately he only directed animation of 5 episodes in Naruto.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh yeah, he was absolutely terrible. However, his presence was always a good sign, because whenever he was around in a canon episode, you knew that a high quality episode was coming up!

Btw, whilst not animated, here's some interesting, er, off-model shots of Hidan:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Mind you, that Naruto or Chouji isn't looking too hot either.

I'm guessing this is from when we only saw sillouhettes of the Akatsuki members and someone made a model assuming this is what Hidan would look like. They weren't _that_ far off, I suppose


----------



## geG (Sep 18, 2009)

Is that like... Chinese bootleg Hidan or something?


----------



## Vanity (Sep 18, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Oh yeah, he was absolutely terrible. However, his presence was always a good sign, because whenever he was around in a canon episode, you knew that a high quality episode was coming up!
> 
> Btw, whilst not animated, here's some interesting, er, off-model shots of Hidan:
> 
> ...



Did they actually label that as being Hidan though? :S

It's face looks horrible. I don't want it near me.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks like a Japanese Freddy Krueger.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 18, 2009)

BlazingInferno said:


> Looks like a Japanese Freddy Krueger.



Except that Freddy Krueger looks much cooler.


----------



## Shukumei (Sep 18, 2009)

Poor, poor, Kaen Mikami ...


----------



## Catterix (Sep 18, 2009)

lol I'm guessing the scythe had looked like claws when in shadow.

Is it wrong that I kinda want to buy this toy... Just so I can own this abomination?


----------



## Vanity (Sep 18, 2009)

Catterix said:


> lol I'm guessing the scythe had looked like claws when in shadow.
> 
> Is it wrong that I kinda want to buy this toy... Just so I can own this abomination?



If you want to buy it....well that's up to you....but I certainly wouldn't want it near me. LOL. It looks possessed.


----------



## Chaos Control (Sep 18, 2009)

Archah said:


> You say Tokura Eiichi or Kobayashi Yukari sucks, but Choi-Jong.gi is the worst animation director i have ever seen. He directed animation of that Sasuke's pic episode and some other episodes where NOTHING is well drawn/animated.
> 
> These are just some shots of a part of episode 65 (one of the episodes he directed). Fortunately he only directed animation of 5 episodes in Naruto.



The last one actually complements Gaara's insanity.



Catterix said:


> Oh yeah, he was absolutely terrible. However, his presence was always a good sign, because whenever he was around in a canon episode, you knew that a high quality episode was coming up!
> 
> Btw, whilst not animated, here's some interesting, er, off-model shots of Hidan:
> 
> ...



LMAO!


----------



## ninjaneko (Sep 19, 2009)

That Hidan thing!  (I lol'd. Fans should never ever guess at these things xD)



Shukumei said:


> Poor, poor, Kaen Mikami ...


...I thought that too!


----------



## James Bond (Sep 19, 2009)

Golden Oldy


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 19, 2009)

One of the eyes is staring at me, and the other is staring at the other one. Damn.

//HbS


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 24, 2009)

*So when Jiraiya is drunk the anime makers are also drunk.*



What the hell is wrong with Jiraiya face?


----------



## Undead (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Zabuza (Sep 24, 2009)

That Yamato face is also a tragedy lol.


----------



## neshru (Sep 24, 2009)

That face was his answer to the guy that kept complaining.
...why did you have to make a thread just for this anyway?


----------



## Catterix (Sep 24, 2009)

lol I think that's half in-motion shot. And half bad art.

Also, where did that Yamato Wood face picture thing come from in the first instance?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 24, 2009)

avraell


----------



## geG (Sep 24, 2009)

Merging   ~


----------



## drakul (Sep 24, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I don't think you'll be seeing that on any female characters.



we call it ecchi


----------



## Vanity (Sep 24, 2009)

Chuck Norris said:


> What the hell is wrong with Jiraiya face?



His eyes look uneven. o_O


----------



## neshru (Sep 24, 2009)

Catterix said:


> lol I think that's half in-motion shot. And half bad art


it's just a funny expression.


----------



## Archah (Sep 24, 2009)

Minato has the Sharingan? ô_Ô


----------



## Oggi (Sep 24, 2009)

Jiraiya had his moments this week:



Ths one just falls under the funnily drawn category.  Gave me a laugh when I paused


----------



## Cindy (Sep 24, 2009)

Haha, that's an O RLY face if I ever saw one.

Good to see Minato again.


----------



## Oggi (Sep 24, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Haha, that's an O RLY face if I ever saw one.



My initial thoughts, exactly


----------



## Vanity (Sep 25, 2009)

Archah said:


> Minato has the Sharingan? ?_?



WTF. o_O That's an actual screen that isn't edited in any way? It's straight from the anime?

Crazy.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Sep 25, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Oh yeah, he was absolutely terrible. However, his presence was always a good sign, because whenever he was around in a canon episode, you knew that a high quality episode was coming up!
> 
> Btw, whilst not animated, here's some interesting, er, off-model shots of Hidan:
> 
> ...



Why is Hidan butt fucking the Kyuubi in that first pic


----------



## James (Sep 25, 2009)

That Akatsuki figurine has nothing to do with Hidan, it was just someone's fan character they made up as a potential Akatsuki character. That was back when we still had a few shadows and someone (I forget who, I'm sure they posted here though) created that guy as what he thought would be a cool character design.

EDIT: Quick search on google for "Akatsuki claw guy" and I found the fanart.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 25, 2009)

James said:


> That Akatsuki figurine has nothing to do with Hidan, it was just someone's fan character they made up as a potential Akatsuki character. That was back when we still had a few shadows and someone (I forget who, I'm sure they posted here though) created that guy as what he thought would be a cool character design.
> 
> EDIT: Quick search on google for "Akatsuki claw guy" and I found the fanart.
> 
> Jigsaw With A Huge Cock



That fanart is pretty good and looks a lot better than the figurine. That character is still extremely ugly though. o_o It's really scary....I guess a bit like Hidan with the blood and all but man, it's way more freaky.


----------



## Diarrhea (Sep 26, 2009)

Catterix said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I want a figurine like that. 

This made me seriously lol.


----------



## Itazuk<3Rukia (Sep 26, 2009)

> *Spoiler*: __



WTF? Why the kyuubi only got 8 tails instead of 9?!??!??! Some hachibi fox? It's KYUUBI! with 9 tails, not 8!!!!!!


----------



## Vanity (Sep 26, 2009)

Itazuk Kuroi Urufu Uchiha said:


> WTF? Why the kyuubi only got 8 tails instead of 9?!??!??! Some hachibi fox? It's KYUUBI! with 9 tails, not 8!!!!!!



Actually there are 9. Look more closely. The one on the far side is bent down low. You can still kind of see it though, and you can see it a little behind the Kyuubi's ear. You can see it a little behind the Kyuubi's back too.

What's most strange about that Kyuubi figure is that it looks like it's falling over. It looks more like it's missing a leg than a tail to be honest!


----------



## Kage (Sep 26, 2009)

Archah said:


> Minato has the Sharingan? ?_?



looks more like he's going kyuubi D:


----------



## Plot Hole (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow I know the animators screw up but giving the fourth red eys is just beyond stupid.


----------



## ADA 2 (Sep 27, 2009)

hahahaha darn awesome photos !


----------



## Itazuk<3Rukia (Sep 27, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Actually there are 9. Look more closely. The one on the far side is bent down low. You can still kind of see it though, and you can see it a little behind the Kyuubi's ear. You can see it a little behind the Kyuubi's back too.
> 
> What's most strange about that Kyuubi figure is that it looks like it's falling over. It looks more like it's missing a leg than a tail to be honest!



That's not a tail, that's the back leg.


----------



## liborek3 (Sep 28, 2009)

In the Czech manga shop is this figure available


----------



## Shukumei (Sep 28, 2009)

Don't know if anyone has posted this yet - poor Minato ...


----------



## Vanity (Sep 28, 2009)

Shukumei said:


> Don't know if anyone has posted this yet - poor Minato ...



He looks a bit like he's going gaga over some girl. lol.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 29, 2009)

^ or Kushina is playing with his junk


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 29, 2009)

Shukumei said:


> Don't know if anyone has posted this yet - poor Minato ...


Hmmmmmmmmm that's the spot.

//HbS


----------



## Kage (Sep 29, 2009)

Shukumei said:


> Don't know if anyone has posted this yet - poor Minato ...





he looks like he's gonna puke


----------



## Diarrhea (Sep 29, 2009)

Shukumei said:


> Don't know if anyone has posted this yet - poor Minato ...



He looks like he's gonna jizz in his pants at any moment.


----------



## ninjaneko (Sep 29, 2009)

Shukumei said:


> Don't know if anyone has posted this yet - poor Minato ...


Looks like he's on drugs...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 29, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> Looks like he's on drugs...



No wonder why he liked Jiraiya's book!


----------



## Jesus (Sep 29, 2009)

he's fapping off one of Jiraiya's porn novel.


----------



## Oggi (Sep 29, 2009)

kageneko said:


> he looks like he's gonna puke





Diarrhea said:


> He looks like he's gonna jizz in his pants at any moment.





ninjaneko said:


> Looks like he's on drugs...



Or all three at the same time


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 5, 2009)

//HbS


----------



## Diarrhea (Oct 5, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



Just


----------



## Obakemono (Oct 7, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



Lol that one's priceless!


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 10, 2009)

James said:


> That Akatsuki figurine has nothing to do with Hidan, it was just someone's fan character they made up as a potential Akatsuki character. That was back when we still had a few shadows and someone (I forget who, I'm sure they posted here though) created that guy as what he thought would be a cool character design.
> 
> EDIT: Quick search on google for "Akatsuki claw guy" and I found the fanart.
> 
> mamba



Actually...holy crap, that is an OC Akatsuki drawn by kevm quite some time ago. He actually made a thread I believe on them here when they were originally created. Can't seem to find the thread, though. :/

Here's a rendition of it done on his deviantart page, though:

mamba


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 10, 2009)

Lulz, Jiraiya must be drunk. No wonder he looks like that.



Mmm.. Minato must have some good fapping material. :WOW


----------



## Moonraker_One (Oct 10, 2009)

Shukumei said:


> Don't know if anyone has posted this yet - poor Minato ...


----------



## Stagg (Oct 12, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



Friggin crappy apprentice in-betweeners from Korea.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 13, 2009)

Omake was win. Too much of it, so I'll just post my favourites.

*Spoiler*: __ 





1. Ikakku person from "Bleach"? 
2. That's not a way to treat a sister! 
3. Orochimaru 




*Spoiler*: __ 





Rematch?




*Spoiler*: __ 





1. Corpses guy.
2. Zabuza's boss Gatou




*Spoiler*: __ 





 JUST DO IT




*Spoiler*: __ 








*We're all fucked*




//HbS


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 13, 2009)

Shukumei said:


> Don't know if anyone has posted this yet - poor Minato ...



Minato is completely on drugs


----------



## Falco-san (Oct 14, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Oh yeah, he was absolutely terrible. However, his presence was always a good sign, because whenever he was around in a canon episode, you knew that a high quality episode was coming up!
> 
> Btw, whilst not animated, here's some interesting, er, off-model shots of Hidan:
> 
> ...



It looks more likle The Count from Sesame street to me.

One Bladevinger! Two Bladevingers, Three Bladevingers! Vour Bladevingers!
Vour!
Vour Bladevingers
Ah! Ah! Ah! Ah! Ah! Ah! Ah! Ah! Ah!


----------



## Vermillionage (Oct 14, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> Omake was win. Too much of it, so I'll just post my favourites.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


hahaha I really enjoyed this Omake.. it was pretty funny^^

*3. Spoilers, not going to point out*--what do u mean by that? couldnt see anything?!?-- now im so curious.. mind leaving me a pm? lmao otherwise i cant sleeeeeeeeeeeeep..lol
,, haha 

*We're all fucked*-- haha true ^^


----------



## Rick (Oct 14, 2009)

Vermillionage said:


> hahaha I really enjoyed this Omake.. it was pretty funny^^
> 
> *3. Spoilers, not going to point out*--what do u mean by that? couldnt see anything?!?-- now im so curious.. mind leaving me a pm? lmao otherwise i cant sleeeeeeeeeeeeep..lol
> ,, haha
> ...


Me too shoot me one too my..


----------



## geG (Oct 14, 2009)

I see Gaara's dad in that third one too.


----------



## ninjaneko (Oct 14, 2009)

The first guy on the lantern isn't from Bleach, it's Chiriku. ^_^
There's a kid with a ridiculous face in the middle of the second one XD
Yashamaru (correct? Gaara's uncle) is in the first one next to Dan.
Anko's in that third image...


----------



## Ducky (Oct 15, 2009)

I dunno if anyone has posted these before...




Ok, we get it!


----------



## Jesus (Oct 16, 2009)

^lol

can someone tell me what was up with this?  I want Pain's shampoo!



and that was a still scene...


----------



## Ducky (Oct 16, 2009)

^Ahahahaha!
Hes got prettier hair than most females in Naruto!!
I want his hair!


----------



## insane111 (Oct 16, 2009)

Jesus said:


> ^lol
> 
> can someone tell me what was up with this?  I want Pain's shampoo!
> 
> ...



lol no idea what was up with that, probably just a slip up that will be fixed in the DVD version


----------



## Vermillionage (Oct 16, 2009)

LOL.. I just watched it again: It really *is* a still scene.. his hairdresser must earn millions of Ryo-Bucks^^


----------



## neshru (Oct 16, 2009)

insane111 said:


> lol no idea what was up with that, probably just a slip up that will be fixed in the DVD version


I thought it looked cool


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 16, 2009)

Jesus said:


> ^lol
> 
> can someone tell me what was up with this?  I want Pain's shampoo!
> 
> ...



lol i thought it was badass as all hell.

if u guys didn't realize he was standing on top of his summon which was hanging from the wall. so his hair was swooping down from fucking *gravity* lol.

AND NICE CATCH WITH THE SPOILERS IN THE OMAKE LOL! I SEE WHAT UR TALKING ABOUT...oooh i want to point them out.


----------



## Kadaobi (Oct 16, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> lol i thought it was badass as all hell.
> 
> if u guys didn't realize he was standing on top of his summon which was hanging from the wall. so his hair was swooping down from fucking *gravity* lol.
> 
> AND NICE CATCH WITH THE SPOILERS IN THE OMAKE LOL! I SEE WHAT UR TALKING ABOUT...oooh i want to point them out.



I noticed that too but I was going to say that but actually I don't because I don't know what to say so I'm glad that you ready said that 

Yay another pretty Pain


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 16, 2009)

Jesus said:


> ^lol
> 
> can someone tell me what was up with this?  I want Pain's shampoo!
> 
> ...



Yeah Pain's hair was fucked lol


----------



## Kadaobi (Oct 16, 2009)

pretty scary, isn't it?


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 16, 2009)

Jesus said:


> ^lol
> 
> can someone tell me what was up with this?  I want Pain's shampoo!
> 
> ...



Awesome hair is awesome.


----------



## mashimizu (Oct 16, 2009)

His hair did look pretty cool but is just me or those it seem like this episode was incomplete? I mean, it looks well done but its like they were running out of time so they skipped a few details. For example, that still image of pain looks like it should have been animated and the smoke looks unfinished as well.


----------



## Kage (Oct 16, 2009)

minato fireworks


----------



## Tribat (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Even (Oct 17, 2009)

I really don't see what's wrong about that...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 17, 2009)

About the Pein's shot - it was that kind of shot where time stops. And the wind was blowing.
I wanted to post this  they look so small, so cute.

//HbS


----------



## Supreme Storm (Oct 17, 2009)

Vermillionage said:


> *3. Spoilers, not going to point out*--what do u mean by that? couldnt see anything?!?-- now im so curious.. mind leaving me a pm?



Me too


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 17, 2009)

That was my mistake, forget it.

 If that doesn't give me +reps then I don't know what will  besides porn

//HbS


----------



## Raiden (Oct 17, 2009)

Briefly, couldn't tell the difference between Jiraiya and an ape in that scene .


----------



## Alesana (Oct 17, 2009)

lol anime


----------



## Vanity (Oct 17, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> That was my mistake, forget it.
> 
> If that doesn't give me +reps then I don't know what will  besides porn
> 
> //HbS



LOL. OMG. 

His face in that picture makes him look older than he is.

Also, hilarious pose really. XD


----------



## Alesana (Oct 17, 2009)

This one right here.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 17, 2009)

iScream said:


> This one right here.


You might cause an orgasm, but what's wrong with this picture?

//HbS


----------



## Alesana (Oct 17, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> You might cause an orgasm, but what's wrong with this picture?
> 
> //HbS



Look at the hair.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh. "Still wind". Meh.

//HbS


----------



## Vanity (Oct 17, 2009)

iScream said:


> This one right here.



It's not like that is the best picture of Deidara but there's not really that much wrong with it.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> If that doesn't give me +reps then I don't know what will  besides porn
> 
> //HbS



Asking for rep in my thread???

Reported.


----------



## Alesana (Oct 17, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> It's not like that is the best picture of Deidara but there's not really that much wrong with it.



Look at his hair closely. It looks like there's a big hole in his head.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 17, 2009)

iScream said:


> Look at his hair closely. It looks like there's a big hole in his head.



That's his fringe/bangs.


----------



## Alesana (Oct 17, 2009)

Where's the fold like portion of the fringe? Like the one in your avatar.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 17, 2009)

@up it just isn't visible - perspective


Vino said:


> Asking for rep in my thread???
> 
> Reported.


It's all about interpretation 

*Spoiler*: _Why did they freeze?_ 











//HbS


----------



## Kosan (Oct 17, 2009)

The same reason why the whole village freezes when the main character walks by


----------



## Kadaobi (Oct 18, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> Why did they freeze?
> 
> //HbS



I noticed that too hahaha. It's pretty werido 



Hunted by sister said:


> *Spoiler*: _Why did they freeze?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg, it's gonna to eat Jiraiya!!!  


Nice found it, //HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 18, 2009)

On the other hand, why the fuck do all Pain summons have wings?

//HbS


----------



## Vanity (Oct 18, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> On the other hand, why the fuck do all Pain summons have wings?
> 
> //HbS



No idea but Pain has the weirdest summons ever really. :S


----------



## BluishSwirls (Oct 18, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> That was my mistake, forget it.
> 
> If that doesn't give me +reps then I don't know what will  besides porn
> 
> //HbS



 Great find!


----------



## Ducky (Oct 19, 2009)

Lmfao! Weirdass Jiraiya! 
Looks like a desperate prayer to some unseen god!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 19, 2009)

God of Porn!

//HbS


----------



## Sanarix (Oct 19, 2009)

w0w xD seems like someone got bored drawing accurately


----------



## Hitt (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh good lord, the DEATH star in the Omake.  Star Wars truly is an iconic meme spanning the world :amazed


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Oct 20, 2009)

Hitt said:


> Oh good lord, the DEATH star in the Omake.  Star Wars truly is an iconic meme spanning the world :amazed



screen cap plz, i have no idea what you're talking about. Oh and i didn't notice any spoilers in that one shot, and i read the manga >.> 
is it something that happens soonish or a couple arcs from now?


----------



## Psycho Master (Oct 21, 2009)

Although a great episode, 131 has some pretty damn terrible animation in it; everything has hardly any detail, the colors are solid and bland, the scale of summons to people to battlefield is completely off, and the motion of the summons/jiraiya is just awkward at some points.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 21, 2009)

Animation was awesome, what you're talking about is art. And it's damn difficult to keep art at high level when you need high level animation, and since "Naruto" budget is really thin...

//HbS


----------



## Louchan (Oct 21, 2009)

Psycho Master said:


> Although a great episode, 131 has some pretty damn terrible animation in it; everything has hardly any detail, the colors are solid and bland, the scale of summons to people to battlefield is completely off, and the motion of the summons/jiraiya is just awkward at some points.


You're fucking insane if you think episdoe 131 was badly animated.


----------



## neshru (Oct 21, 2009)

Psycho Master said:


> Although a great episode, 131 has some pretty damn terrible animation in it


Right, they obviously payed a famous animator to work on just this episode so he could come up with terrible animation. 


Psycho Master said:


> the scale of summons to people to battlefield is completely off


lol, what?



Hunted by sister said:


> Animation was awesome, what you're talking about is art. And it's damn difficult to keep art at high level when you need high level animation, and since "Naruto" budget is really thin...


The art was just as great as the animation. I understand some people cannot stand the lack of shading, but they should be able to see that the drawings themselves were as good as they can get.


----------



## Diarrhea (Oct 21, 2009)

neshru said:


> The art was just as great as the animation. I understand some people cannot stand the lack of shading, but they should be able to see that the drawings themselves were as good as they can get.



Those people who don't realize that can't possibly very artistic.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 21, 2009)

neshru said:


> The art was just as great as the animation. I understand some people cannot stand the lack of shading, but they should be able to see that the drawings themselves were as good as they can get.


Well, I have a weakness for shadows. I can live with that, especially when we consider the low budget this show has. But the screencap with small cute dogs was pretty embarassing. But that's the only BAD scene I've seen, others are just an effect of the animation, were good enough.

Hey, Diarrhea, are you going to shit us anymore funny pics in the nearest future?

//HbS


----------



## chibbselect (Oct 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





( 9- _-)9


...I don't want to share this on twitter...stupid ad.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 25, 2009)

hyperdeath said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol. Yeah I noticed his eyes during that part....pretty funny. XD


----------



## Klue (Oct 25, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> lol. Yeah I noticed his eyes during that part....pretty funny. XD



lol, that picture was terrible.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 25, 2009)

I thought it was pretty funny.  Kinda out of place, yet definitely got a few chuckles from me.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 26, 2009)

I just noticed in this pic....why is Deidara's ring so far down his finger? o_O It looks like it's going to fall off.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 26, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I just noticed in this pic....why is Deidara's ring so far down his finger? o_O It looks like it's going to fall off.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That's really irrelevant,KY. =\


----------



## Vanity (Oct 26, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> That's really irrelevant,KY. =\



Pretty much but it honestly looks pretty funny. You never see rings on that part of anyone's finger. XD


----------



## Ducky (Oct 29, 2009)

Jiraiya: You about to get raeped! 

Pain:


OR
Jiraiya: Im gonna take away your cerebral puppy if you dont start behaving...bitch!

Pain: NOOOO!! You promised!

Jiraiya:


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 29, 2009)

Ducky said:


>


Pain: OH MY GOD IT'S HUGE
Jiraiya: NOW you're going to feel pain 

//HbS


----------



## Vanity (Oct 29, 2009)

Seeing Pain with that kind of expression is just shocking considering how unemotional he is. XD


----------



## Jesus (Oct 29, 2009)

Pain, you're looking kind of cool.


----------



## Ducky (Oct 30, 2009)

Pain IS cool!


----------



## Vanity (Oct 30, 2009)

Jesus said:


> Pain, you're looking kind of cool.



That one is so very ugly. XD


----------



## Morati (Oct 30, 2009)

Hehe, that expression on summon Pain was lolworthy indeed.


----------



## Amekage (Oct 30, 2009)

missile-launcher Pain always looks kind of cool.

hey, that reminds me. is it spoilers if we address the Pains by their paths?


----------



## Ibb (Oct 31, 2009)

Amekage said:


> missile-launcher Pain always looks kind of cool.
> 
> hey, that reminds me. is it spoilers if we address the Pains by their paths?



Yes.

It isn't a big spoiler, because knowing the names of each body doesn't effect the story, but it is a mystery that anime watchers don't know the answer to yet.


And yes, the missile pain has always been badass in a funky looking way. Which is why I like him lol.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 31, 2009)

Amekage said:


> missile-launcher Pain always looks kind of cool.
> 
> hey, that reminds me. is it spoilers if we address the Pains by their paths?


Yeah... le'ts make up some names. Yahiko, Potato, Shampoo, Blindy, Fatty and Old Fuck. How about those?

//HbS


----------



## Rick (Oct 31, 2009)

Amekage said:


> missile-launcher Pain always looks kind of cool.
> 
> hey, that reminds me. is it spoilers if we address the Pains by their paths?


Are you stupid? Of course it's a spoiler, it hasn't been revealed yet.


----------



## kazekunai (Oct 31, 2009)

Pain's Cancer Realm:


----------



## Ducky (Nov 1, 2009)

Cancerous Lump Pain. XD


----------



## liborek3 (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## emROARS (Nov 5, 2009)

That Sasuke images just makes me cry. 

...still funny as hell though.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 5, 2009)

I spilled my beer over my keyboard

//HbS


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2009)

Mutant Sasuke 


It's not just a bad frame,the whole scene looks like that?


----------



## Archah (Nov 5, 2009)

From 2ch:




lol


----------



## Kosan (Nov 5, 2009)

My captures 


*Spoiler*: _Ohai there Kisame_ 

















*Spoiler*: _Naruto's WTF face_ 









*Spoiler*: _OMG Sai = Tobi! Proof inside_


----------



## neshru (Nov 5, 2009)

kazekunai said:


> Pain's Cancer Realm:


too bad that's on screen for less than a second, great art there

God, I wish Yamashita could be a regular animation director


----------



## Vanity (Nov 5, 2009)

^ Oh man....Kisame's mouth. lol.


WOW. AHAHAHAHAHA priceless.


----------



## emROARS (Nov 5, 2009)

Kosan said:


> My captures
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Lol Kisame, you look kinda cool.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 6, 2009)

emROARS, I'm waiting for Taka to release their episode, but is that Tobi attacking Konoha people with a stick?

//HbS


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Nov 6, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> emROARS, I'm waiting for Taka to release their episode, but is that Tobi attacking Konoha people with a stick?
> 
> //HbS


I think it's a whip.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Nov 6, 2009)

amazing art


----------



## Jesus (Nov 6, 2009)

Kosan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ohai there Kisame_



Studio Pierrot lurks NF, 100% proven 



moar Naruto goodness:


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 








LEAVE BRITNEY ALONE!!


----------



## Kosan (Nov 6, 2009)

OMG Yamato's eyes sparkle


----------



## iFructis (Nov 6, 2009)

Jesus


----------



## Hitt (Nov 7, 2009)

Jesus said:


> Studio Pierrot lurks NF, 100% proven
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to assume that's the Omake portion.  PLEASE let that be the Omake portion...Naruto doesn't need to freaking cry anymore than he already does.


----------



## emROARS (Nov 7, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> emROARS, I'm waiting for Taka to release their episode, but is that Tobi attacking Konoha people with a stick?
> 
> //HbS



Yes, yes it is


----------



## thesh00ter (Nov 7, 2009)

don't if it's been said but they didn't bother to draw the crows eyes with the sharingan. (ep 134)  what is it about these animators and eyes.  they did they same with Hanzou.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Nov 7, 2009)

JEEEESUUUUUSSSSS! [really xD]
You've made my day.


----------



## Diarrhea (Nov 7, 2009)

Dat's sum high-quarity animation thar.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 7, 2009)

^ I dare someone to use that Sasuke thing as their avatar.


----------



## thesh00ter (Nov 7, 2009)

Diarrhea said:


> Dat's sum high-quarity animation thar.


that's the animators way of saying "meh people will watch this regardless.  hey let's use squigglevision next ep"


----------



## Hitt (Nov 7, 2009)

There's just no excuses for that animation.  It looks bad in still frame, it looks bad in motion, it's just bad.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 7, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> ^ I dare someone to use that Sasuke thing as their avatar.


Right on!

//HbS


----------



## geG (Nov 7, 2009)

Catterix had it as his avatar for a while too


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 7, 2009)

nice one, Gary

Jesus, I would rep you, but I can't 

//HbS


----------



## Catterix (Nov 7, 2009)

Geg said:


> Catterix had it as his avatar for a while too



lol Yeah, and then I realised that other people would want it and I'd lose my awesome uniqueness. Felt a bit like a trend follower, even if I was the first one to do it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 7, 2009)

And thanks to that, I can use it  thank you very much. Although I can't wait for hurr dorkness. I mean darkness.

//HbS


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Nov 7, 2009)

^ 



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> ^ I dare someone to use that Sasuke thing as their avatar.



I would, but I need to spam post some more to become a senior member.


----------



## KBL (Nov 7, 2009)

LoL, Wish I could use it...


----------



## Liquid Sun (Nov 7, 2009)

What the hell is wrong with his arms? and head?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 7, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> nice one, Gary
> 
> Jesus, I would rep you, but I can't
> 
> //HbS



good God, the anime team really outdone themselves 

i hope they re-animate this


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 7, 2009)

@The Sasuke scene-Is this what it's like to be high?


----------



## Ichibi no Shukaku (Nov 8, 2009)

OH GOD! THE NOODLE ARMS! THE NOOODLE ARMS!


----------



## Louchan (Nov 8, 2009)

I was bored and decided to make some caps from the latest episode. Most of the animation was pretty okay, but there are some smaller things that I'd like to poke fun at.












A couple of more coming up...


----------



## Louchan (Nov 8, 2009)

And finally, something strange I noticed about when Tobi kicked Naruto.


----------



## Kadaobi (Nov 8, 2009)

rofl, Louchan's screenshots make my day 


Maybe he's popular in this thread now. 


I don't think so. You can see the angle town which it make them shrunk actually 



Louchan said:


>


----------



## Horrid Crow (Nov 8, 2009)

None of the images you posted are working for me, Louchan.


----------



## Archah (Nov 11, 2009)

I think this pic is cutty more than funnily or poorly drawn:


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 11, 2009)

lol levitating Sakura 

//HbS


----------



## Vanity (Nov 11, 2009)

Archah said:


> I think this pic is cutty more than funnily or poorly drawn:



Everyone looks okay except for Sakura....her pose and outfit just look odd.


----------



## Nimander (Nov 12, 2009)

All of Louchan's pics are so pixelated I can barely tell what they're showing.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 12, 2009)

Archah said:


> I think this pic is cutty more than funnily or poorly drawn:



Where is this pic from?


----------



## geG (Nov 12, 2009)

It's a sticker that comes with the new Kishidan single CD or something.


----------



## Nandireya (Nov 12, 2009)

And who let Sasuke back in the house?  Shouldn't he be off seeking revenge on something?


----------



## Ducky (Nov 12, 2009)

Exactly! thats what I was wondering...


----------



## BluishSwirls (Nov 12, 2009)

This is just...amazing


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 12, 2009)

Ducky said:


> Where is this pic from?





Nandireya said:


> And who let Sasuke back in the house?  Shouldn't he be off seeking revenge on something?


It's from that high-school Naruto omake or something. Some scenes from it were included in one of the endings. Can't remember the title...

No idea from where is the picture itself - perhaps a new CD, just like Geg gegged.

//HbS


----------



## RotoSequence (Nov 12, 2009)

insane111 said:


> Lol, you think he looks stupid there, look what I ran into making the part 1 list



And in two weeks, the disease ran its course.


----------



## Neptun (Nov 12, 2009)

If I didn't knew the context I'd assume that Naruto saw Konohamaru's new perverted ninjutsu.


----------



## Diarrhea (Nov 12, 2009)

Archah said:


> I think this pic is cutty more than funnily or poorly drawn:



This is one of the rare moments where Sakura actually looks _cute_.


----------



## Naklin (Nov 12, 2009)

Archah said:


> I think this pic is cutty more than funnily or poorly drawn:



Where did you get this from? Is it from one of the episodes?


----------



## ADA 2 (Nov 13, 2009)

━╃
OMFG, the Sasuke gif was so funny !


----------



## sven-da-man (Nov 13, 2009)

You need to stop nitpicking on some of the shots. This is clearly drawn very well. It irritates me people post stuff like this. you obviously know nothing about art.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 13, 2009)

sven-da-man said:


> You need to stop nitpicking on some of the shots. This is clearly drawn very well. It irritates me people post stuff like this. you obviously know nothing about art.



And you obviously know nothing about this thread.

It's a thread for both funny and badly drawn pictures from Naruto. This picture, being slightly weird, is funny, and thus deserves to be in this thread.

Get off your high horse.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 13, 2009)

sven-da-man said:


> You need to stop nitpicking on some of the shots. This is clearly drawn very well. It irritates me people post stuff like this. you obviously know nothing about art.


You're a moron. Look at the thread title. *Funny*/Poorly drawn.... Sakura looks funny. It's not badly drawn, it's just funny. 

Now please take your anger management pills and get back to bed, create some *art* you know so much about.


*Spoiler*: _PS_ 





lol




//HbS


----------



## Bill G (Nov 13, 2009)

That Sasuke gif gets me every time I see it


----------



## Louchan (Nov 13, 2009)

Nimander said:


> All of Louchan's pics are so pixelated I can barely tell what they're showing.


Pixelated?  They look perfectly fine to me.


----------



## Archah (Nov 13, 2009)

sven-da-man said:


> You need to stop nitpicking on some of the shots. This is clearly drawn very well. It irritates me people post stuff like this. you obviously know nothing about art.



As Catterix said, you obviously know nothing about this thread. In fact, i said in my post that i didn't think it was poorly drawn, just funny pic.

And you are negging people? Just for curiosity, how old are you? 8? 10?


----------



## Nimander (Nov 14, 2009)

Man, they look...young in the Konoha Gakuen photo.  I know that they're teenagers in the story, but in the whole context of the Narutoverse with them being shinobi and all it's kinda easy (for me at least) to forget their true age.


----------



## Hitt (Nov 15, 2009)

Nimander said:


> Man, they look...young in the Konoha Gakuen photo.  I know that they're teenagers in the story, but in the whole context of the Narutoverse with them being shinobi and all it's kinda easy (for me at least) to forget their true age.



Well, it doesn't help that Kishi has taken to drawing them looking almost adult-like now.

Ninja'ing really does make you grow up fast!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Parak111 (Nov 19, 2009)

Vino said:


> *Spoiler*: __




The last one......It looked as if Itachi was saying "I'm a good girl,no?"


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 19, 2009)

It's more like "_Ohhh Sasuke you give a great head_"

//HbS


----------



## hinata4me (Nov 19, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> nice one, Gary
> 
> Jesus, I would rep you, but I can't
> 
> //HbS


LOL They could have just used this animation: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDH5nHbkQ-o[/YOUTUBE]
Or is the scene supposed to be a lackluster genjutsu? 

Theres a funny scene in ep 134 when theres a single shot of Deva Pain and he's saying "Lets praise him as our teacher" Then asks Zetsu to come out. The way his eyes "roll" to the direction of Zetsu... they just slide to the left (Pain's right) {0:22 into the crunchyroll clip}


----------



## Parak111 (Nov 19, 2009)

I got these:



Triangle Sasuke





Drunk Itachi





Squint-eyed Itachi





My dear Sasuke





Bwuaah





Yamato stomped on by Naruto




Check them out.


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 19, 2009)

@hinata4me OMG cant stop laughing
@Parak111 
poor Yamato !


Parak111 said:


> I got these:
> 
> 
> 
> Yamato stomped on by Naruto


----------



## Mori (Nov 19, 2009)

Parak111 said:


> I got these:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I actually like the way Itachi is drawn in the 2nd one. Aside from the left eye, there isn't much to complain about it. The 1st and last two however, are a different story.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Nov 19, 2009)

Vino said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Omg!


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 20, 2009)

Vino said:


> *Spoiler*: __



:rofl omg. 

Damn, everyone has found the best screenshots from the newest epidodes already. 



"holy shit dude"


----------



## Catterix (Nov 20, 2009)

They fucked up a bit on Sasuke's colouring in the flashback:


*Spoiler*: __ 




He was wearing black by this point in the show. Not blue. 





And I know everyone's moaned about the Shuriken scene, but I just love the size of Itachi's arms here:


*Spoiler*: __ 




GOMU GOMU NO BIRDY!!!


----------



## E.Z.O (Nov 20, 2009)

*From EP 134 :*​ 





*Spoiler*: __ 






*KAKASHI - SENSI  LIkES  HINATA ? *​








*Spoiler*: __ 






*Come on KKASHI  *​ 




*Naruto Will Kill You* ​


----------



## Krombacher (Nov 20, 2009)

We all knew it but now its finally confirmed


*Spoiler*: __ 





SAKURA IS A FUCKING MAN


----------



## clemy (Nov 20, 2009)

^ lol the omake was hilarious


----------



## Zerst?ren (Nov 20, 2009)

Sai at the opening.


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 20, 2009)

rofl, i had plenty of good laugh from here.

Thanks for sharing everyone


----------



## killer455 (Nov 20, 2009)

omigosh said:


> Sai at the opening.



looks tired.


----------



## Krombacher (Nov 20, 2009)

clemy said:


> ^ lol the omake was hilarious



Yes it was

The picture i posted was the one i laughed most about


----------



## Hamak (Nov 20, 2009)

OMG LOL


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 20, 2009)

*dies*


----------



## ninjaneko (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## emROARS (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 20, 2009)

omigosh said:


> Sai at the opening.



Yamato seems to be wondering how long will he have to stand there doing nothing.


----------



## hinata4me (Nov 20, 2009)

Just playing abit of catch-up with these old screenshots...


ninjaneko said:


> There's a kid with a ridiculous face in the middle of the second one XD


Haha I was going to post on that before I saw your post.



Louchan said:


> I was bored and decided to make some caps from the latest episode. Most of the animation was pretty okay, but there are some smaller things that I'd like to poke fun at.


The KB 2nd from the left has one really skinny calf compared to his thigh 

LMAO looks like he's got one of those smiley face aerial toppers/balls on the end of it. Maybe, like in the new chapters, Samehada transformed 

Suigetsu looks so tiny there, like a toy figurine

Akamaru looks like a cardboard cut out there 

LOL'd at this pic 



The Luiz said:


> Yamato seems to be wondering how long will he have to stand there doing nothing.


Haha yeah, I found Yamato's face funnier than Sai's


----------



## clemy (Nov 20, 2009)

omigosh said:


> Sai at the opening.


omfg, I totally missed this one! the way he stays there bored to death (or wearing someone else's face lol)  and yamato too. haha those two are great as usual


oh and Vino, wtf that looks like the most successful two man cell team ever :rofl


----------



## Zerst?ren (Nov 20, 2009)

clemy said:


> omfg, I totally missed this one! the way he stays there bored to death (or wearing someone else's face lol)  and yamato too. haha those two are great as usual
> 
> 
> oh and Vino, wtf that looks like the most successful two man cell team ever :rofl



I know! Sai's and Yamato's face is hilarious. I hadn't noticed it until episode 135.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Nov 20, 2009)

I just found another FAIL animation But it's not actually something I can take a picture of. In Episode 1 and 2, when Kakashi says to sakura that he hadn't seen her in a while, Sakura answers 'Yes, Kakashi Sensei' but her mouth doesn't move.

________


EDIT: Another FAIL From episode 1 and 2...


----------



## tyomai (Nov 20, 2009)

haha cookie monster seems happy to see Itachi!


----------



## tyomai (Nov 20, 2009)

omigosh said:


> I just found another FAIL animation But it's not actually something I can take a picture of. In Episode 1, when Kakashi says to sakura that he hadn't seen her in a while, Sakura answers 'Yes, Kakashi Sensei' but her mouth doesn't move.




IT'S AS IF HE'S SAYNG: THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Zerst?ren (Nov 21, 2009)

tyomai said:


> IT'S AS IF HE'S SAYNG: THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAAAAA!



LOL


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 21, 2009)

RockyDJ said:


> We all knew it but now its finally confirmed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 I was like "wtf? the animators are reading the Naruto forums "

I want to know what Naruto was dreaming about


----------



## clemy (Nov 21, 2009)

u're right it's like the animators are always putting an accent on the things they shouldn't lol
and I'd love to know what naruto was dreaming about too (although I do have a couple of suppositions :ho)


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 21, 2009)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I was like "wtf? the animators are reading the Naruto forums "


Ofcourse they are. Did you miss the ballerina Zaru Kisame scene or what?!

//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 22, 2009)

I laughed outloud.

//HbS


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 22, 2009)

tyomai said:


> IT'S AS IF HE'S SAYNG: THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAAAAA!





:ho


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 22, 2009)

I see that recycling old Library jokes is popular, lately 

//HbS


----------



## Even (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't mind, as long as they're funny  Besides, the people in here who haven't seen them can finally enjoy them


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Nov 23, 2009)

omigosh said:


> Sai at the opening.



Everyone looks so weird! Misproportional heads and necks, all squinting away....  

Sai  



tyomai said:


> IT'S AS IF HE'S SAYNG: THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAAAAA!



I can imagine crazy itachi in ep 136 screaming away with this 

Thanks for this thread!! You folks are really cool!


----------



## Archah (Nov 23, 2009)

You look kinda cool, Jiraiya!


----------



## sven-da-man (Nov 23, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> You're a moron. Look at the thread title. *Funny*/Poorly drawn.... Sakura looks funny. It's not badly drawn, it's just funny.
> 
> Now please take your anger management pills and get back to bed, create some *art* you know so much about.
> 
> ...



Uhm.. I dont see anything exceptionally funny going on in that picture at all. Check the link at the bottom of this post for some of my art if you are curious...It just pisses me off when people ( not saying its just you) post well drawn pictures in here, and portray them as being badly drawn, just so they can get their postcount up. Its stupid.


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





"Let me tell you something about Uchiha clan's history"



"Oh no, not the f*cking flashbacks again"


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah.... it was annoying, since half of those flashbacks were done in Part 1. Though they were done better here.

//HbS


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 24, 2009)

lol the Itachi panel is back


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 24, 2009)

sven-da-man said:


> Uhm.. I dont see anything exceptionally funny going on in that picture at all. Check the link at the bottom of this post for some of my art if you are curious...It just pisses me off when people ( not saying its just you) post well drawn pictures in here, and portray them as being badly drawn, just so they can get their postcount up. Its stupid.


Once again, you're a moron. Nobody said it was badly drawn. People said it was funny, amusing. Look those two words up in a dictionary, because they don't have ANYTHING to do with being badly drawn. Then again, nobody cares what you think of something - YOU don't make that decision. It's up to individual people to think, and if you feel like telling others what to think - go to fucking hell and die a painful death. 

And your own art is avarage so don't brag about it.

//HbS


----------



## sven-da-man (Nov 24, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> Once again, you're a moron. Nobody said it was badly drawn. People said it was funny, amusing. Look those two words up in a dictionary, because they don't have ANYTHING to do with being badly drawn. Then again, nobody cares what you think of something - YOU don't make that decision. It's up to individual people to think, and if you feel like telling others what to think - go to fucking hell and die a painful death.
> 
> And your own art is avarage so don't brag about it.
> 
> //HbS



omg dude cool it. I never bragged about anything first of all, second lets not turn this into a flame fest. I tried to end the convo with my last reply but you had to go on with the insults. So right now I guess I WILL decide this thing ends riiiiiiight *here.*


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 24, 2009)

Don't decide for others. But I agree. More pictures, people! That was an quality animation episode, there have to be some more nice frames.

And don't tell me to cool, you're the one who throws stupid negs around.

//HbS


----------



## Susano'o (Nov 24, 2009)

Madara and his dark dreading stare... and there's shodai!


----------



## clemy (Nov 25, 2009)

lol at their war shields - they make them look like turtles ...


----------



## killer455 (Nov 25, 2009)

clemy said:


> lol at their war shields - they make them look like turtles ...



ninja turtles.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 25, 2009)

clemy said:


> lol at their war shields - they make them look like turtles ...





killer455 said:


> ninja turtles.




//HbS


----------



## clemy (Nov 25, 2009)

you guys are right 
lol I still remember ninja turtles even though I was quite young when that happened on my TV. that, and sandi bell lol if this is the way it's correctly  written


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 25, 2009)

sven-da-man said:


> omg dude cool it. I never bragged about anything first of all, second lets not turn this into a flame fest. I tried to end the convo with my last reply but you had to go on with the insults. So right now I guess I WILL decide this thing ends riiiiiiight *here.*



Would you shut up already? if you don't like it then stay away from my thread.


----------



## Jesus (Nov 26, 2009)

CS2 Sasuke will never cease to provide me with great lolz


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 26, 2009)

"NEW MASCARA!"

//HbS


----------



## Sadako (Nov 26, 2009)

This is just.. not pretty.


----------



## taiga (Nov 26, 2009)

bellezza said:


> This is just.. not pretty.



isn't he just coming out of the ground. whats wrong with it

i dont watch the anime, so...


----------



## Sadako (Nov 26, 2009)

KR Chalice said:


> isn't he just coming out of the ground. whats wrong with it
> 
> i dont watch the anime, so...



I just had to laugh at it. I mean.. ftw. :rofl


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 26, 2009)

lmfao, that expression on Shodai's face is priceless.


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 26, 2009)

I dunno if it's just me, but I think Sasuke looks like he had tried some drugs in this one.


----------



## Catterix (Nov 26, 2009)

"OOH! MATRON!" :amazed



KR Chalice said:


> isn't he just coming out of the ground. whats wrong with it
> 
> i dont watch the anime, so...



Yeah, it's not badly drawn, it's just the way that his head forms out of the ground and the perspective, makes Zetsu look like he's got a really fat neck


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 26, 2009)

bellezza said:


> This is just.. not pretty.




//HbS


----------



## Jesus (Nov 26, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



I am aroused by this picture.


----------



## Archah (Nov 26, 2009)

Sasuke looks a bit... odd, like he has fat face.



I think it would be better like this:


----------



## Deweze (Nov 26, 2009)

Awesome thread.


----------



## Itazuk<3Rukia (Nov 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Sasuke... o_o 

*Spoiler*: __ 









Tenten from ending...

*Spoiler*: __ 









Shizune from omake 

*Spoiler*: __ 












>.>


----------



## Ducky (Nov 26, 2009)

Archah said:


> Sasuke looks a bit... odd, like he has fat face.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be better like this:



It took me several tries to figure out whats different...
Maybe I should start attempting those Hocus Focus puzzle thingies again... 



Jesus said:


> CS2 Sasuke will never cease to provide me with great lolz



Maybe hes born with it... maybe its Maybelline...


----------



## taiga (Nov 26, 2009)

Archah said:


> Sasuke looks a bit... odd, like he has fat face.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be better like this:



first one is fine. its supposed to be like that


----------



## Zerst?ren (Nov 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Itachi's butt and Sasuke's face is missing.




LOL


Close view of Itachi's butt.


----------



## Hydde (Nov 26, 2009)

Archah said:


> Sasuke looks a bit... odd, like he has fat face.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be better like this:



Lol ur so picky in irrelevant things, and the first one is ok.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Nov 26, 2009)

Rock Lee's Father perhaps?


----------



## clemy (Nov 26, 2009)

omigosh said:


> Itachi's butt and Sasuke's face is missing.


 at first I thought I read  _Itachi's butt and Sasuke's face is missing it_ lol
and *Hunted by sister*: you know you're hot that pic is def a turnon lmao


----------



## Deweze (Nov 26, 2009)

omigosh said:


> Rock Lee's Father perhaps?



YES. Yesssssssssssssss


----------



## Hamak (Nov 26, 2009)

omigosh said:


> Rock Lee's Father perhaps?




How cool wouldn't Rock Lee be with a moustache ?


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 27, 2009)

Itazuk Kuroi Urufu Uchiha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sasuke is fuckin cute


----------



## Zerst?ren (Nov 27, 2009)

Hamak said:


> How cool wouldn't Rock Lee be with a moustache ?





LOL SO AWESOME!!


----------



## Alterdeus (Nov 27, 2009)

omigosh said:


> Close view of Itachi's butt.



It's gonna suck for him to use the bathroom for awhile D8


----------



## Pavan (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## clemy (Nov 27, 2009)

sasuke looks kinda cool thar


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 27, 2009)

: LOS even Sasuke does it 

//HbS


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 27, 2009)

Itazuk Kuroi Urufu Uchiha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What really bothers me is the shitty translaton. "Fire style: *Fire jutsu*"?


----------



## Zerst?ren (Nov 27, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> What really bothers me is the shitty translaton. "Fire style: *Fire jutsu*"?



That scene is double fail


----------



## Raiden (Nov 28, 2009)

omigosh said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone has a weggie.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Nov 29, 2009)

omg

Rescue Gaara Arc



First Opening


----------



## P.P.Kasumi (Nov 29, 2009)

omigosh said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice a$$


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 1, 2009)

Suigetsu Ep115



Random guy from Ep 115


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 1, 2009)

omigosh said:


> Suigetsu Ep115
> 
> 
> 
> Random guy from Ep 115






Tehy must be on drugs


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 1, 2009)

omg lol, thank you for posting, this thread always makes me laugh.

I'm suprised no one made a comment about sasuke being soaking wet after the replacement jutsu he used and then like in the next frame he's completely dry XD


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 1, 2009)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> omg lol, thank you for posting, this thread always makes me laugh.
> 
> I'm suprised no one made a comment about sasuke being soaking wet after the replacement jutsu he used and then like in the next frame he's completely dry XD






You asked for it, you got it 


Bonus


----------



## clemy (Dec 2, 2009)

oh my gwadness the bonus


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 2, 2009)

yay! thankies ^^

yay! bonus!


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 3, 2009)

Jiraiya Running From Pain


Naruto looking at Kakashi's....



Priceless Face.


Itachi at the Opening



Sasuke's Arm and Itachi's face


----------



## Vanity (Dec 3, 2009)

^ Screens of those high-speed animations almost always look horrible. XD You don't notice though when watching it since they go by so fast on the screen and end up looking good that way.


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 3, 2009)

From the newest episode


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 3, 2009)

Bellatrix said:


> From the newest episode



what's disgusting 

He's cute.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Dec 3, 2009)

omigosh said:


> Bonus



Rofl. This is too awesome.


----------



## Weasel (Dec 3, 2009)

Ashiya said:


> what's disgusting
> 
> He's cute.



I was about to post thise scene I HAD to take a screencap of this. His face is so damn cute


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 3, 2009)

lol, zetsu's face is perfect


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 3, 2009)

LOL Sasuke






Orochimaru


----------



## Jesus (Dec 3, 2009)

oh god


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 3, 2009)

That's a big penis.


Jesus said:


> oh god


lol. "oh dad"

//HbS


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 3, 2009)

I want a close up on his face


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 3, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> I want a close up on his face




Here it is.


----------



## Morati (Dec 3, 2009)

omigosh said:


> Here it is.


 
Get to tha choppa!!


----------



## Naklin (Dec 3, 2009)

Morati said:


> Get to tha choppa!!




Is this really from the anime??


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 3, 2009)

Bellatrix said:


> From the newest episode



...brb going to go...fap 


Oh I want to do some naughty things with Zetsu right now 


White Zetsu's eye should be more open


----------



## emROARS (Dec 3, 2009)

omigosh said:


> LOL Sasuke
> Orochimaru



Oh my Oro


----------



## Nimander (Dec 3, 2009)

Oro is...uncircumcised.  Who saw that coming?

 

I still wonder whether Kishi did that on purpose or not.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 3, 2009)

Nimander said:


> Oro is...uncircumcised.  Who saw that coming?



That isn't funny 


...


It's hilarious 


Seriously, I was waiting for this to happen in the anime. The manga version of it made it look more...realistic


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 3, 2009)

uchihanosharingan said:


> Is this really from the anime??



Yeah It is, I think it's were Sasuke is trowing Itachi exposive tags.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 3, 2009)

Better Quality of Sasuke's Face 





More Sasuke




Orochimaru melting :ho


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 3, 2009)

omigosh said:


> Better Quality of Sasuke's Face



It's a mix of  and 

Or just the "FFFUUUUU" face.


----------



## Chaos Control (Dec 3, 2009)

Sasuke kinda looks like lee there


----------



## Naklin (Dec 3, 2009)

omigosh said:


> Better Quality of Sasuke's Face
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ENOUGH!!!  ... you are killing me......oh no! I cant stop...


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 3, 2009)

Chaos Control said:


> Sasuke kinda looks like lee there



LOL SO TRUE!


----------



## Naklin (Dec 3, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> It's a mix of  and
> 
> Or just the "FFFUUUUU" face.


...sorry...cant take it anymore...u are soo right!!



omigosh said:


> LOL SO TRUE!


+ reps


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 3, 2009)

uchihanosharingan said:


> ...sorry...cant take it anymore...u are soo right!!
> 
> 
> + reps



Thanks


----------



## Naklin (Dec 3, 2009)

omigosh said:


> Thanks



No problem!! I got a good laugh!!


----------



## Even (Dec 4, 2009)

lawl, these pics are awesome  Gotta love the awesomely animated episodes, always makes up for some good laughs


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 4, 2009)

yes eps with fluid animation have like the best screencaps XD


----------



## neshru (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Nimander (Dec 4, 2009)

"FFFFFUUUUUUUU!" Sasuke is so avatar worthy that if I had anything but a TTGL avatar, I'd bump it to rock the Sauce for a week or so.  

But even funny Sasuke can't touch TTGL.


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 4, 2009)

these are neither poorly drawn, nor funny


----------



## emROARS (Dec 4, 2009)

omigosh said:


> Orochimaru melting :ho



i'm MEEEEEAAAAAALLLLLLTTTTTIIIINNNNNGGGGG 



:ho


----------



## Even (Dec 4, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> these are neither poorly drawn, nor funny



badly drawn? HELL NO!
funny? HELL YEAH!


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 4, 2009)

Nimander said:


> "FFFFFUUUUUUUU!" Sasuke is so avatar worthy that if I had anything but a TTGL avatar, I'd bump it to rock the Sauce for a week or so.
> 
> But even funny Sasuke can't touch TTGL.



In case you change your mind... 



...

Damn, I'm so bored today...


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 4, 2009)

Bellatrix said:


> In case you change your mind...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, that's too funny!! :ho


----------



## Naklin (Dec 4, 2009)

Its called Hand Release no Jutsu....


----------



## Nimander (Dec 4, 2009)

Bellatrix said:


> In case you change your mind...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As that is avatarworthy, so is this post repworthy.

Let it be so.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 4, 2009)

wtf?

Is that Sasuke's feet?


----------



## Vanity (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow....those feet look like geometric shapes. lol.


----------



## clemy (Dec 4, 2009)

omigosh said:


> Better Quality of Sasuke's Face


that looks so bad I wanna die lmao


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 4, 2009)

Bellatrix said:


>


Sig assimilation.

//HbS


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _fun flip_ 





I bet he'd make a good dancer 




*Spoiler*: _strike!_ 





More triangle legs. But this is actually a real nice drawing.




*Spoiler*: _Help! His hair is squishing him!_ 





Have you ever had Hair Squish Syndrome? Well, let me tell you, it's painful.




*Spoiler*: _Zetsu_ 




*"NO WAI!"*

(I just loved Zetsu's faces throughout this ep <3)




And if none of that did anything for you...

*Spoiler*: _(No, it's a surprise...clicky)_ 




*Lee is watching you!*​


----------



## emROARS (Dec 4, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> *Spoiler*: _fun flip_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zetsu


----------



## Ducky (Dec 5, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> *Spoiler*: _fun flip_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whooopppeee!


----------



## Lucrecia (Dec 5, 2009)

.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 5, 2009)

I just catched more from the opening.





omg, Itachi's hand is backwards!! :amazed:amazed


Orochimaru 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 5, 2009)

Bellatrix said:


> In case you change your mind...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+reps, I'm using this as my avatar.


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 6, 2009)

omigosh said:


> +reps, I'm using this as my avatar.



Thank you 



Naruto's nose  Reminds me of that sorcerer from The Smurfs


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 6, 2009)

damm, u guys are easily amused


----------



## Kosan (Dec 6, 2009)

And that's a bad thing becaaause?


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 6, 2009)

Bellatrix said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Naruto's nose  Reminds me of that sorcerer from The Smurfs



No problem. 


LOL.

Next episode is going to be full of poorly drawn scenes, just the preview is full of them .

Just look at Sakura's head and Hinata's face


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 7, 2009)

//HbS


----------



## Catterix (Dec 7, 2009)

What's weird is that single shot, is directly the same as the panel in the manga.

And it'd be fine, as the panel implies they're just leaping. But in the preview, they stay like that for about 5 seconds, just flying through the air!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 7, 2009)

Catterix said:


> What's weird is that single shot, is directly the same as the panel in the manga.
> 
> And it'd be fine, as the panel implies they're just leaping. But in the preview, they stay like that for about 5 seconds, just flying through the air!



They are using the "Act of Air Walking" 


Pretty damn impressive...I wonder why no one else can do it


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 7, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



They are like private jets taking off on the runway


----------



## Sasori_sama (Dec 7, 2009)

WTF is up with Akakamaru's hind leg?  Looks like it's got a few extra joints in it.


----------



## Hitt (Dec 8, 2009)

Ahh yes.  You get good animation in an ep, and you know you'll be punished...this time greatly...in the next!


----------



## Riot Blade (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## Ashiya (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG this is really funny


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 9, 2009)

Someone was having a fun time fapping that night :ho


----------



## E.Z.O (Dec 9, 2009)

Watch Henata...

I sure there is something is wrong but what


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 9, 2009)

E.Z.O said:


> Watch Henata...
> 
> I sure there is something is wrong but what



Hinata looks fine to me...

Rock Lee is the one that has twist-n-turning ballerina legs XD


----------



## Archah (Dec 9, 2009)

E.Z.O said:


> Watch Henata...
> 
> I sure there is something is wrong but what



Giraffe's neck


----------



## clemy (Dec 10, 2009)

Riot Blade said:


>


when will animators learn that once a year when we see some no clothes scenes we expect smexy stuff not _this_


----------



## Nimander (Dec 10, 2009)

Gomu Gomu no Sasuke!


----------



## Koi (Dec 11, 2009)

E.Z.O said:


> Watch Henata...
> 
> I sure there is something is wrong but what



Look at Ino's TINY little hands!


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 11, 2009)

*From Episode 139*

The Many Faces of Naruto



Kiba can fly.


Yamato is pissed mad



Yamato's thongue 




I love this thread so much pek


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 11, 2009)

The faces...just...fail


This is so cute...


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 11, 2009)

omigosh said:


> *From Episode 139*
> 
> Yamato's tongue



He looks like he's emulating Pakkun


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Dec 11, 2009)

E.Z.O said:


> Watch Henata...
> 
> I sure there is something is wrong but what



I don't see anything wrong with the others but Rock Lee's legs are twisted in the wrong way!


----------



## Louchan (Dec 11, 2009)

omigosh said:


> omg, Itachi's hand is backwards!! :amazed:amazed


Ouch, looks painful. 



Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS


Yeah, they sure were in the air for a really long time.



Sasori_sama said:


> WTF is up with Akakamaru's hind leg?  Looks like it's got a few extra joints in it.


... Oh god, I didn't even notice that until I read your post!


----------



## Deathoe (Dec 11, 2009)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Someone was having a fun time fapping that night :ho



PML! Made me lol


----------



## clemy (Dec 11, 2009)

omigosh said:


> The faces...just...fail
> 
> 
> This is so cute...


in the first pic I vote for sai as the worst face 
the next pics


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 11, 2009)

Kiba's ass


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 11, 2009)

omigosh said:


> This is so cute...



lol Sasuke is Madara's bitch .


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 11, 2009)

BlazingInferno said:


> lol Sasuke is Madara's bitch .



He slapped his hand away.


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 11, 2009)

Bellatrix said:


> Kiba's ass



His feet looked so tiny


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 11, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> *Spoiler*: _Zetsu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Zetsu is in your smilies making them his own






omigosh said:


> The faces...just...fail



Shino's face looks perfect


----------



## Louchan (Dec 11, 2009)

Just a couple of things from episode 139 that sorta bothered me.






I don't know whether that circle of white in his eyes is supposed to be lighting, but it just looks weird.  Sasuke's eyes are always drawn completely black.



Red eyes... but no Sharingan?


----------



## lodmad (Dec 11, 2009)

Louchan said:


> Just a couple of things from episode 139 that sorta bothered me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the white stripes are there to give him a weak/ill look, and it works!


----------



## Vai (Dec 11, 2009)

Louchan said:


> Red eyes... but no Sharingan?



KURENAI.. ITS KURENAI.


ITS A TRAP.


----------



## Louchan (Dec 11, 2009)

Vai said:


> KURENAI.. ITS KURENAI.
> 
> 
> ITS A TRAP.


LIES!! 
Kurenai has pupils!!

It must be Ino with red contact lenses and a wig!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 11, 2009)

I thought Itachi's eyes were spose to be like that when he goes blind...he was blind all along? Oh shit


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't know, I thought Itachi's eyes where like that because of the sun.


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 11, 2009)

Louchan said:


> Red eyes... but no Sharingan?


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 11, 2009)

Vai said:


> KURENAI.. ITS KURENAI.
> 
> 
> ITS A TRAP.



Kurenai's got a secret life,huh. 

Sometimes she ties her hair,puts a Akatsuki uniform on,walks out of the house with no make up on and pretends to be Sasuke's brother. She's been doing it since 10 years ago.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 11, 2009)

Bellatrix said:


>



Seems Itachi stole Karin's eyes instead.


----------



## Ducky (Dec 11, 2009)

Bwahahaha! Itachi, you evil bastard! 

I maybe the millionth person to say this: I love this thread!


----------



## Vai (Dec 11, 2009)

Louchan said:


> LIES!!
> Kurenai has pupils!!
> 
> It must be Ino with red contact lenses and a wig!



pupils are overrated.



Vino said:


> Seems Itachi stole Karin's eyes instead.



Talk about failing your objectives.


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 11, 2009)

omigosh said:


> This is so cute...


Looks like he's about to force feed him drugs.




Louchan said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Again, drugs. I'm going to say this explains the eye ring thing.




			
				Louchan said:
			
		

> Red eyes... but no Sharingan?


 This Itachi as a woman.


----------



## thatother1dude (Dec 11, 2009)

Bellatrix said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Can't believe I didn't notice that earlier. Although if you compare them, Karin's look more pinkish and Itachi's look almost... orange.



Vino said:


> Seems Itachi stole Karin's eyes instead.



Oh, well. I'm sure can manage being blind if she still has the chakra sense thing. Meanwhile Itachi is stuck needing glasses.


----------



## Tobilover_sai (Dec 12, 2009)

omigosh said:


> The faces...just...fail
> 
> 
> This is so cute...


Least to say... I actually squealed pretty loudly when I opened up the Madara and Sasuke ones.. O.o


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## clemy (Dec 12, 2009)

lol at itachi's tomato eyes


----------



## ObamaBinLaden (Dec 13, 2009)

Zetsu fans, plz don't hate me.



This leaves us with one option, Zetsu paints his body and has a personality disorder. And this time he didn't do a good job with the body paint


----------



## Mai Shiranui (Dec 13, 2009)

^ wow, good catch 

The animators have screwed up on Zetsu a lot in this last arc.


----------



## Alterdeus (Dec 13, 2009)

ObamaBinLaden said:


> Zetsu fans, plz don't hate me.



He stole mine


----------



## E.Z.O (Dec 13, 2009)

The two best photos in ep 139 


*Spoiler*: __ 







Sai seems so cute​


----------



## ObamaBinLaden (Dec 13, 2009)

Alterdeus said:


> He stole mine



LOL dude, sorry if I stole ur thunder. But did u seriously post this earlier or did I beat u to it? cause if u did then my eye sight must be worse than itachi's


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 14, 2009)

E.Z.O said:


> The two best photos in ep 139
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*Spoiler*: __ 




*BEND OVER*





//HbS


----------



## thesh00ter (Dec 14, 2009)

in ep. 139, it was like the good animation was for all the parts with Sasuke and the bad animation was with Naruto

and did anybody get the pic of Naruto turning into Rock Lee? (lol)


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 14, 2009)

thesh00ter said:


> in ep. 139, it was like the good animation was for all the parts with Sasuke and the bad animation was with Naruto
> 
> and did anybody get the pic of Naruto turning into Rock Lee? (lol)





The Many Faces of Naruto


----------



## BluishSwirls (Dec 14, 2009)

lmao the last episodes animated every scene with the konoha group in it quite badly i swear or the art was bad


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 14, 2009)

Sasuke has the beginnings of a rinnegan!!!!


----------



## seastone (Dec 14, 2009)

So Tsunade's suggestion that Sasuke has been using drugs seem much more plausible now


----------



## thesh00ter (Dec 14, 2009)

omigosh said:


> The Many Faces of Naruto


YES!!!!LOL!!!!

thanks

i dunno how i caught that but i was like, oh this is def bad


----------



## Kadaobi (Dec 16, 2009)

omigosh said:


> The Many Faces of Naruto



Naruto looks like Rock Lee there once in firth panel


----------



## dandyman (Dec 16, 2009)

omigosh said:


> This is so cute...



Lol'd and sigged.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Dec 16, 2009)

lmao hilarious


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 17, 2009)

omg wut 




that was just white zetsu with facepaint


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 17, 2009)

I actually lol'd when Naruto said to Shino to "Suck Madara dry" .


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 17, 2009)

ObamaBinLaden said:


> Zetsu fans, plz don't hate me.
> 
> 
> 
> This leaves us with one option, Zetsu paints his body and has a personality disorder. And this time he didn't do a good job with the body paint



Zetsu is too much awesome to be animated correctly 


They always fuck up with Black Zetsu...strange


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 17, 2009)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Zetsu is too much awesome to be animated correctly
> 
> 
> They always fuck up with Black Zetsu...strange



I guess they just like his white side beter
Damn racists


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 17, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> I guess they just like his white side beter
> Damn racists


Racism.

//HbS


----------



## clemy (Dec 17, 2009)

whatur said:


> Lol'd and sigged.


your sig is really something


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Dec 18, 2009)

Anybody notice that this week's episode didn't have as much fail animation as last week's?


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Dec 18, 2009)

This week's episode didn't have as much fail animation.

Dammit, I demand more fail animation.    Purely, for the lulz they provide of course.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 18, 2009)

uzumakifan10 said:


> This week's episode didn't have as much fail animation.
> 
> Dammit, I demand more fail animation.    Purely, for the lulz they provide of course.



This episode owned me.


Still, Itachi from a few episodes back can entertain us. 


*Spoiler*: __ 








*OMG*


----------



## Squee717 (Dec 18, 2009)

omigosh said:


> This episode owned me.
> 
> 
> Still, Itachi from a few episodes back can entertain us.
> ...



Damn, I just screen capped those Itachi ones and was about to post them. Surprised they weren't here earlier.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 18, 2009)

Squee717 said:


> Damn, I just screen capped those Itachi ones and was about to post them. Surprised they weren't here earlier.



Upload them if you have them on better quality


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## emROARS (Dec 18, 2009)

I thought he had grey hair.


----------



## clemy (Dec 18, 2009)

umm          'xcuse my ignorance but who's that supposed to be


----------



## emROARS (Dec 18, 2009)

it's Uchiha Yashiro. :3


----------



## clemy (Dec 18, 2009)

yeah I figured he was an uchiha but just didn't really notice him before?


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 18, 2009)

omigosh said:


>



His cheekbones became more defined


----------



## Alterdeus (Dec 19, 2009)

ObamaBinLaden said:


> LOL dude, sorry if I stole ur thunder. But did u seriously post this earlier or did I beat u to it? cause if u did then my eye sight must be worse than itachi's



No, I was saying Zetsu stole my mask =P


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 19, 2009)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Zetsu is too much awesome to be animated correctly
> 
> 
> *They always fuck up with Black Zetsu*...strange



Racist bastards.


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Dec 19, 2009)

omigosh said:


>


 
Tapeworm is a bitch.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 19, 2009)

Find Star Trek.

//HbS


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 20, 2009)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



Itachi looks kinda stupid. Or drugged?


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 20, 2009)

omigosh said:


> This episode owned me.
> 
> 
> Still, Itachi from a few episodes back can entertain us.
> ...


You've proven to me that Itachi can be ugly. You've just crushed my soul. 

I hope you're happy.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 20, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> You've proven to me that Itachi can be ugly. You've just crushed my soul.
> 
> I hope you're happy.



I'm always happy to know.


----------



## lodmad (Dec 20, 2009)

Louchan said:


> Red eyes... but no Sharingan?


They corrected it in the actual episode


----------



## Spigy (Dec 20, 2009)

You guys do realize that the Itachi scene happens in a second right? You expect perfect art at every frame?


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Dec 20, 2009)

Spigy said:


> You guys do realize that the Itachi scene happens in a second right? You expect perfect art at every frame?


Stop crapping on our parade.


----------



## Catterix (Dec 20, 2009)

Spigy said:


> You guys do realize that the Itachi scene happens in a second right? You expect perfect art at every frame?



Yes everyone knows that. And in fact, the art is perfect in every one of those frames. If Itachi didn't look distorted, it'd be weird when watching it in motion.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 22, 2009)

we're not expecting it to be perfect, we just post pics for the lulz, if you don't like it don't read the thread. We're all aware that in order for there to be smoother animation the frames need to be distorted a bit or it'll look strange when it's in motion. This is by no means a complaints thread


----------



## clemy (Dec 23, 2009)

omigosh said:


> Itachi looks kinda stupid. Or drugged?



 yes I'm going to go with drugged on this one too


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm waiting for the new episode to come out.  I wanna see if the art is as good as in ep 140 


*...or they'll pull the same art they pulled with two tailed Naruto.* 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 23, 2009)

His nose looks so awkward


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2009)

That's because he's feral.


----------



## Ryouka (Dec 23, 2009)

His nose?
Well yeah, but another question... what does NOT look awkward? D:


----------



## Louchan (Dec 23, 2009)

lodmad said:


> They corrected it in the actual episode


Yeah, I noticed that too.
Still, it was a very silly mistake to make in the first place.



omigosh said:


> I'm waiting for the new episode to come out. I wanna see if the art is as good as in ep 140
> 
> 
> *...or they'll pull the same art they pulled with two tailed Naruto.*
> ...


Oh god, I remember that little piece of animation misery.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow they fucked up big time


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 23, 2009)

Louchan said:


> Yeah, I noticed that too.
> Still, it was a very silly mistake to make in the first place.
> 
> 
> Oh god, I remember that little piece of animation misery.



Ah the memories...


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 24, 2009)

I love your sig Vino! it made me lol

wow they really did mess up on 2 tailed naruto. I never noticed that before lol.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 24, 2009)

Louchan said:


> Yeah, I noticed that too.
> Still, it was a very silly mistake to make in the first place.
> 
> 
> Oh god, I remember that little piece of animation misery.




Damn, that was so bad.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 24, 2009)

Where is the unusually fat eight tails host? 


Seriously, the preview made him somewhat look fat and fucked up 

Where is the respect for the awesomeness of him?


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 24, 2009)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Where is the unusually fat eight tails host?
> 
> 
> Seriously, the preview made him somewhat look fat and fucked up
> ...



I just hope the animation of the next episode is much better than the preview. Killer Bee looked really bad, there are fan animations in youtube WAYY better than the preview


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 24, 2009)

Louchan said:


> Oh god, I remember that little piece of animation misery.


oh good god the memories, the horrible horrible memories


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 25, 2009)

Is that even Itachi 


Mikoto never liked Sauce


Itachi looks retarded 






Not this again


----------



## Vanity (Dec 25, 2009)

omigosh said:


> Is that even Itachi



 Holy shit....that's really bad.

It's sad when they draw it so bad that it doesn't even look like the character anymore...


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 25, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Holy shit....that's really bad.
> 
> It's sad when they draw it so bad that it doesn't even look like the character anymore...



Itachi's head it HUUUUGE!


----------



## Rick (Dec 25, 2009)

omigosh said:


> I just hope the animation of the next episode is much better than the preview. Killer Bee looked really bad, there are fan animations in youtube WAYY better than the preview



PM me link bruh.


----------



## E.Z.O (Dec 25, 2009)

Best scene I liked it



This is smile or what


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 25, 2009)

E.Z.O said:


> Best scene I liked it
> 
> 
> 
> This is smile or what



This is Sauce's version of Uchihahahaha


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 25, 2009)

Uchikukukukuku.

//HbS


----------



## Vanity (Dec 25, 2009)

omigosh said:


> Itachi's head it HUUUUGE!



Not to mention that the face and hairstyle doesn't really look like him.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 25, 2009)

LOL  +reps


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 25, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Not to mention that the face and hairstyle doesn't really look like him.



Not at all

In the manga he wwasn't exactly pretty, but in the anime he looks like an alien


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 25, 2009)

Itachi has four eyes.  They look like byakugan above the ones he normally has.


----------



## Felix (Dec 25, 2009)

Louchan said:


> Yeah, I noticed that too.
> Still, it was a very silly mistake to make in the first place.
> 
> 
> Oh god, I remember that little piece of animation misery.



It's by looking back, that I truly recognize the Anime has improved one thousand fold


----------



## clemy (Dec 26, 2009)

ohmygwuadness the look in their eyes - it runs in the family


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 27, 2009)

It's me or he looks like anko??


----------



## Whutfrog (Dec 27, 2009)

omigosh said:


> It's me or he looks like anko??



..I think that's Anko? XD Holy crap.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Dec 27, 2009)

Here's something from episode 124:




Sasuke's mouth/eyes are so fucked up that it's scaring Deidara.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 27, 2009)

uzumakifan10 said:


> Here's something from episode 124:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol 

Here's Deidara from the same ep.



what's up with his body ? 


...Deidara


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Dec 27, 2009)

For once another blonde other than Naruto is being hit (Sakura --> Naruto) and given unflattering facial close ups as they are being punched.


----------



## Lance Vance (Dec 27, 2009)

omigosh said:


>


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2009)

omigosh said:


> It's me or he looks like anko??



What the-





Felix said:


> It's by looking back, that I truly recognize the Anime has improved one thousand fold



Seriously. It's a shame the teams didn't always try as hard as they do now.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## shadowcwalX (Dec 27, 2009)

^ woulda been cool of itachi decided to spin-kick sauce in the ballz right there


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Dec 27, 2009)

Here's a few more:



This one wasn't photoshopped...


Oh Sasuke you and your rare weird ass smiles...


Hope I wasn't the only one who thought "Surprise Buttsexs!" here...


Naruto: Agh!  I'm scared of roller coasters!
Sai: Don't worry I'll hold you close so you won't be so scared...


Naruto: NO! That's even worse!


Sai: Open your mouth a bit wider, Naruto-kun...


Naruto: Like this...?
Sai: *leans closer* Perfect...


You're looking kinda bad there, Sasuke...


Turn that frown upside down...


Is it just me, or does Itachi's pinkie finger look longer than his other fingers?


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 28, 2009)

omigosh said:


>


there's nothing wrong with that, it's adorable 



shadowcwalX said:


> ^ woulda been cool of itachi decided to spin-kick sauce in the ballz right there



damn, i nearly choked on my lemonade 



uzumakifan10 said:


> Here's a few more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol sasuke's rape face.
indeed


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 28, 2009)

Louchan said:


> Yeah, I noticed that too.
> Still, it was a very silly mistake to make in the first place.
> 
> 
> Oh god, I remember that little piece of animation misery.


 That's hella bogus.



E.Z.O said:


> The two best photos in ep 139
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Awhs, Sai was so cute <3
(he's trying to look cute and nonchalant about everything because in truth, it's all a trap. he wants Naruto himself, Sasuke is stopping their love).



Louchan said:


> Just a couple of things from episode 139 that sorta bothered me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I thought it was the lightening but it made me itch at first. Sasuke looks like he has the Rinnegan or some shit.

and lol Itachi.


----------



## Bree (Dec 28, 2009)

omigosh said:


> Is that even Itachi



This one made me lol the most  that does not look like Itachi. 

Sasuke:


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 28, 2009)

sweets said:


> there's nothing wrong with that, it's adorable



I know there's nothing wrong with it, I just think is cute and deserved to be posted


----------



## Ryouka (Dec 28, 2009)

uzumakifan10 said:


> You're looking kinda bad there, Sasuke...
> 
> 
> Turn that frown upside down...
> ...



What's bad about the first one? D: Other than his eye is about to be plucked out ... xD

2nd:
Sasuke: You framed the Uchiha Clan :<<< Now me wants to sulk 
like this: ):<
Nice one xD 

3rd: Mmmh... it may seem so but try to make that constrained hand pose xD
And look at it, from this point of view the fingers can very well look like this... at least similar to his.
You know, the first joint is stretched unlike the other fingers... or something like that... D:

Now that I look at it... I'm a bit worried about his thumb. Tiny


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jan 1, 2010)

when's the new shippuuden episode come out?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2010)

^January 7th.


----------



## crimsontide91 (Jan 3, 2010)

lulz. I love this thread.   At least with the filler arc, there will be plenty of material..

 Oh who am I kidding.


----------



## Louchan (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh god, I lol'd way too much.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jan 3, 2010)

This thread= so much win and lulz of course.


----------



## Gimmly (Jan 3, 2010)

Lots of funny pics on this thread.. will be quite a few more with the filler.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jan 4, 2010)

^ Can hardly wait


----------



## crimsontide91 (Jan 4, 2010)

The slug...and bubbles.


----------



## clemy (Jan 6, 2010)

sai looks so good in these


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jan 6, 2010)

^ And Naruto doesn't.  Not that that's anything new.  Poor Naruto, in the anime he's almost always drawn like crap more than anyone else.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 7, 2010)

I knew the good animation wasn't going to last. :ho


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## neshru (Jan 7, 2010)

I liked the animation in those scenes. That kind of animation was perfect for Bee goofing around.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 7, 2010)

Well the whole epsiode should just be posted in here...the whole thing was pretty bad 


Poor Killerbee got it the worse


----------



## SPN (Jan 7, 2010)

That whole scene where the hawk was flying among the mountains made me feel like I was playing some shit Playstation game.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 7, 2010)

SPN said:


> That whole scene where the hawk was flying among the mountains made me feel like I was playing some shit Playstation game.



LOL Me too!!
I was feeling kinda funny


----------



## Legendary-flames (Jan 7, 2010)

The animation has improved a bit, but it still can't top part 1.


----------



## clemy (Jan 8, 2010)

SPN said:


> That whole scene where the hawk was flying among the mountains made me feel like I was playing some shit Playstation game.


what? I thought it was the only thing that looked cool&professional in this ep lol

P.S. I can't wait for some ridiculous screenshots of this ep


----------



## Catterix (Jan 8, 2010)

naruhinafan742 said:


> The animation has improved a bit, but it still can't top part 1.



Go to bed.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jan 8, 2010)

Almost meme worthy.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## KentaLjung (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh shit, Itachi is on LSD!


----------



## Archah (Jan 8, 2010)

KentaLjung said:


> Oh shit, Itachi is on LSD!



ROFL!! Hilarious!


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jan 8, 2010)

It's shopped I can tell because of the pixels and whatnot.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 8, 2010)

Kind of a big deal said:


> Almost meme worthy.



*Spoiler*: __ 











//HbS


----------



## clemy (Jan 8, 2010)

lol *KentaLjung* I think I like the position of that screw haha

poor sakura now trying to be hinata 
edit: HbS oh you just spotted me right there lmao


----------



## KentaLjung (Jan 8, 2010)

clemy said:


> lol *KentaLjung* I think I like the position of that screw haha
> 
> poor sakura now trying to be hinata
> edit: HbS oh you just spotted me right there lmao



haha, maybe i went too far...or perhaps not far enough, my next one will be even better. :]


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 8, 2010)

clemy said:


> what? I thought it was the only thing that looked cool&professional in this ep lol
> 
> P.S. I can't wait for some ridiculous screenshots of this ep



 I know right?

Seriously that part with the hawk looked the best out of the whole episode, which is sad since it still looked pretty bad .


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (Jan 8, 2010)

Catterix said:


> Go to bed.



.......................................


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jan 8, 2010)

A few times this episode I noticed Suigetsu didn't have pupils. And in one shot, when he was trying to get information about Killerbee from the guy, one of Sui's pupils were faded.


----------



## Alterdeus (Jan 10, 2010)

omigosh said:


> I knew the good animation wasn't going to last. :ho
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



In the second pic, she looks like she's making the "dat ass" face XD


----------



## Chaos Control (Jan 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ACHOOO!


----------



## Hitt (Jan 10, 2010)

SOoo much lol in this episode.  Lots of potential is wasted on the "actor portrayal" scenes I think.  They could've played it up much better if they truly make the actors act "OOC", like "Naruto" being some kind of top billed actor jerk who is very irritated he has so little role the way the anime is currently going.  Hinata could be far more assertive and just different, etc, etc...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 10, 2010)

//HbS


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 10, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



 Karin is copying Sasuke


----------



## clemy (Jan 10, 2010)

^ lol that's what I thought as well haha
or maybe the quality of those zippers is really bad and you have to hold their edges so they won't unzipp


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jan 10, 2010)

@ HBS.  In that pic, Karin and Sasuke look like they're wearing flesh colored mittens.

Also, is it just me, or does Kyuubi!Naruto's earlobe look real fucked up in this shot...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 10, 2010)

Bad old times 

//HbS


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 11, 2010)

Is that Bee? 





Suigetsu's sexy face


----------



## Louchan (Jan 11, 2010)

omigosh said:


> Is that Bee?


What the...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 11, 2010)

omigosh said:


> Is that Bee?




Oh shit ...Hawk are fighting a Killerbee clone.


Shit just got serious


----------



## clemy (Jan 11, 2010)

omigosh said:


> Suigetsu's sexy face
> 
> [/COLOR]


please tell me that's photoshoped


----------



## Louchan (Jan 11, 2010)

What's wrong with it? 
Other than his face looking a bit too pale the animation looks great.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 11, 2010)

Hmm.... it looks like that on my PC:

Mine's darker and his face isn't white. Somebody has his player's brightness settings a bit too high.

Unless it's a release issue, I'm watching Taka, no idea who made his.

//HbS


----------



## Louchan (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh, in that case there really is nothing wrong with it.
At all.


*Edit:* ... Wait, does he have blue eyebrows?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 11, 2010)

His hair is white, and shaded parts are blue - appereantly they didn't bother shading his hair, but shaded the eyebrows 

//HbS


----------



## Scizor (Jan 11, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> His hair is white, and shaded parts are blue - appereantly they didn't bother shading his hair, but shaded the eyebrows
> 
> //HbS



It really seems they gave his eyebrows the same color as the sky, in that image.


----------



## Louchan (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah, it looks like a mistake. It's not that they shaded the eyebrows blue, but it's rather that they forgot to add any color to them at all, resulting in them becoming transparent and showing the color of the blue sky in the background instead.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 11, 2010)

HE'S GOT A HOLE IN HIS HEAD AAAAAAHHHHHH SNIIIIPEEEEER

//HbS


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 11, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Hmm.... it looks like that on my PC:
> 
> Mine's darker and his face isn't white. *Somebody has his player's brightness settings a bit too high.*
> 
> ...



The brightness is too high, I accidentaly chnged it


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 12, 2010)

AHEM

*Spoiler*: __ 





*  , ,,,  ,*
*(-_-)*
*/|\*
*||*​



*Spoiler*: __ 





Legs 




//HbS


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Jan 12, 2010)

Her nose doesn't look that awkward, I've seen way worse, not just in Naruto. Like when they get punched in the face, or have distorted faces just from talking.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 12, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> AHEM
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I wonder what people who do hardcore drugs would see


----------



## Naklin (Jan 12, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I wonder what people who do hardcore drugs would see



they will see zetsu


----------



## Chaos Control (Jan 13, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> AHEM
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



lolwut?  Everything looks wrong there.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 14, 2010)

It's so bad


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 14, 2010)

_







Is me or sasuke looks extra weird here?




Sakura 
_


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 14, 2010)

Fart no jutsu


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 14, 2010)

What's whit Karin's Hands?


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 14, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> Fart no jutsu





Sasuke loves it


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 14, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> Fart no jutsu



 Sasuke is wearing Sunglasses in that picture.


----------



## AVV Enrico (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks to Serj from shinforum.com


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 14, 2010)

Chuck Norris said:


> Sasuke is wearing Sunglasses in that picture.



He must have stole them from Bee during the skirmish in order attempt to have Bee's endless gar .


----------



## liborek3 (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 14, 2010)

liborek3 said:


>


As always I'm waiting for TAKA release... Were those in the episode?! 


omigosh said:


> _Is me or sasuke looks extra weird here?
> _




//HbS


----------



## clemy (Jan 14, 2010)

whaha I sure noticed some weird faces in this ep but didn't expect sooo much goodies in here 
the sasuke with sunglasses was just hilarious lmao, also suigetsu's arm lol

also  that last pic from next ep that *omigosh*posted: yamato looks kinda hot in there


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 14, 2010)

liborek3 said:


>



...Don't do drugs kids, this is what you will see all the time 

There was alot of funny looking faces in this episode , Sasuke mainly.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jan 14, 2010)

liborek3 said:


>




These aren't poorly drawn, they're done like this on purpose to achieve a maximum effect and definitely funny.


----------



## neshru (Jan 14, 2010)

this episode is full of funny shots, but this one is just awesome:


----------



## Nimander (Jan 14, 2010)

neshru said:


> this episode is full of funny shots, but this one is just awesome:



:rofl

Holy shit, I think they just might've done that on purpose.  That is pretty freakin' awesome.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 14, 2010)

they draw those like that to create the awesome effect from Segi's sword and momentum.


----------



## neshru (Jan 14, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> they draw those like that to create the awesome effect from Segi's sword and momentum.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jan 15, 2010)

So these next few episodes are gonna be filler?


----------



## chibbselect (Jan 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





...


----------



## Amekage (Jan 15, 2010)

hey, can you blame Sasuke? you'd look pretty messed up too if you just took it up the ass.



liborek3 said:


>


what is this? i don't even....


----------



## geG (Jan 15, 2010)

That scene had a lot of great ones.


----------



## Hydde (Jan 15, 2010)

Is incredible the amount of bullshit images an episode full of win like 143 can have!!

But this one takes the cake!:



Its fucking Ninja Hulk Hogan !! WWF baby yeaaah!


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 15, 2010)

Great animated episodes like this usually have a lot of funny frames.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nimander (Jan 15, 2010)

Geg said:


> That scene had a lot of great ones.



:rofl

Oh, man.  I'm gonna have to start playing these episodes frame by frame whenever they pop up.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jan 16, 2010)

yes love the fluid animation, and the lulzy shots that come from those XD


----------



## Bill G (Jan 16, 2010)

Jesus Christ, the episode was full of fucking Picasso


----------



## Draxo (Jan 16, 2010)

Man, the artists/animators didn't even try this episode.

It was KB's first appearance and they just used the cheapest guys they could get.  Shame.


----------



## RotoSequence (Jan 16, 2010)

Draxo said:


> Man, the artists/animators didn't even try this episode.
> 
> It was KB's first appearance and they just used the cheapest guys they could get.  Shame.



It's called Squash and Stretch, and is one of the key principles of animation. They aren't that great, granted, but they aren't making those mutant drawings for a lack of ability to draw normal people.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 16, 2010)

Draxo said:


> Man, the artists/animators didn't even try this episode.
> 
> It was KB's first appearance and they just used the cheapest guys they could get.  Shame.


Sir, I believe you are an idiot. They didnt' do this because they're unskilled, it's because there were shitload of frames and really fluid animation in this episode. It's just a consequence... you won't really notice, unless you look frame by frame, or watch the episode to find those frames.

RotoSequence explained it better than me ._.

//HbS


----------



## Kosan (Jan 16, 2010)

Yea, I bet you didn't even notice them when watching the episode because it fits with the awesome fighting animation .


----------



## geG (Jan 16, 2010)

I bet he didn't even watch the episode itself


----------



## clemy (Jan 16, 2010)

lol guys so mean

well doesn't sasuke look all sexy and stuff here


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 16, 2010)

Sasuke's arm is coming off


----------



## Ryouka (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice screenshots you have there 
I cracked up when I saw the one with Juugo XD

And about the animation: This episode was one of the best episodes from naruto ever made. They put the whole fight into one episode and the quality of everything was so overwhelming.
Some people don't look at the animation or drawings and never really notice the good episodes. It's a shame  

Cause aside from a good storyline and good characters, the animation makes an anime alive. 
The characters give the story a soul, the animation gives the characters a soul.


----------



## Ephemere (Jan 16, 2010)

Volken said:


> Hopefully we won't have much to post in this thread by the time Shippuden is up and running...



380 pages later, still going strong. 

I'd post a picture, but it wouldnt be right without a .gif
That whole portion of the Sasuke/Itachi fight when Sasuke "outran" Amaterasu was pure gold to me. My friend and I had to close the Mac for a few seconds to stop crying. By the time i caught my breath, Orochimaru was already dead


----------



## Burke (Jan 16, 2010)

Kind of a big deal said:


> Almost meme worthy.








Lol at late joke


----------



## mrsticky005 (Jan 16, 2010)

the general rule is...the more "animated" something is the more likely there will be bad art.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 17, 2010)

Kind of a big deal said:


> Almost meme worthy.



Sakugan ! O_O


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 17, 2010)

Scariest shit ever 
Damn Sakura, you're getting uglier and uglier


----------



## Catterix (Jan 17, 2010)

mrsticky005 said:


> the general rule is...the more "animated" something is the more likely there will be bad art.



Depending how you see bad art.

Because for me, I find the paused shots in-motion to be _amazing_ art. To have the artistry and skill to make a single shot have so much fluidity and motion within it, even when it's not moving, is brilliant.

Anyone can animate someone punching someone. But to distort the image, making it artistic and brilliant whilst saving on frames, is superb skill. It's a whole different kind of animation.


----------



## Burke (Jan 17, 2010)

sakura has nothing on the evil pop filter.


----------



## mrsticky005 (Jan 17, 2010)

Catterix said:


> Depending how you see bad art.
> 
> Because for me, I find the paused shots in-motion to be _amazing_ art. To have the artistry and skill to make a single shot have so much fluidity and motion within it, even when it's not moving, is brilliant.
> 
> Anyone can animate someone punching someone. But to distort the image, making it artistic and brilliant whilst saving on frames, is superb skill. It's a whole different kind of animation.



Yeah that's true. What I meant is comparing a still image.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 17, 2010)

Catterix said:


> Depending how you see bad art.
> 
> Because for me, I find the paused shots in-motion to be _amazing_ art. To have the artistry and skill to make a single shot have so much fluidity and motion within it, even when it's not moving, is brilliant.
> 
> Anyone can animate someone punching someone. But to distort the image, making it artistic and brilliant whilst saving on frames, is superb skill. It's a whole different kind of animation.


_
Completly true. Couldn't have said it better. Reps+ because I'm not bitchy today _


----------



## Burke (Jan 21, 2010)

Cmon guys its been a while now, where are the funny pictures D:
I cant post cuz the vid i watched had bad quality


----------



## clemy (Jan 22, 2010)

courtesy visit  - since this ep looked kinda good 
well I'm waiting to be contradicted lol


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 22, 2010)

Did anyone else think the top of the  fort at the start of the episode looked like Shino's head?

I don't know how to post a pic and that, plus it would probably be too much work. Someone post a pic and you will see.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow, it does.  Good spot.  


Also, maybe it's just me but 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 don't their arms look weird here?  Too stiff maybe.  And the guy on the far right, closet to us...his left hand looks weird. 





Swear I thought this was a girl until he started talking.


----------



## Naklin (Jan 22, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> Swear I thought this was a girl until he started talking.
> [/SPOILER]


for some reason...he doesnt rly look like a girl ... atleast to me


----------



## Kosan (Jan 22, 2010)

The lipstick fooled me


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow, he's totally wearing lipstick. And his name is Benten.  Hilarious.  :rofl

Utakata seriously looked like Sasuke in some scenes.


----------



## Naklin (Jan 22, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> Wow, he's totally wearing lipstick. And his name is Benten.  Hilarious.  :rofl
> 
> Utakata seriously looked like Sasuke in some scenes.



lipstick..  (I wish he could dye his hair to one color )


----------



## EverLusting (Jan 22, 2010)

Maybe He's Tenten's cousin or something.


----------



## Burke (Jan 22, 2010)

Couldnt resist


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jan 22, 2010)

^ Awesome.  That smile of his creeped me out when I first saw it.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 22, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> Wow, he's totally wearing lipstick. And his name is Benten.  Hilarious.  :rofl
> 
> Utakata seriously looked like Sasuke in some scenes.


It's not a girl?! The fuck  hurry up, Taka!

//HbS


----------



## Burke (Jan 22, 2010)

Added a bit extra


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jan 22, 2010)

@ Nøøps: How did you add the text at the bottom of the picture?


----------



## Burke (Jan 22, 2010)

they have a picture editor


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jan 22, 2010)

By far the best part of the episode, in my opinion.


----------



## clemy (Jan 23, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Added a bit extra


hilarious 

sexy girl-boy is sexy:risu


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jan 23, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> Wow, it does.  Good spot.




This just proves Shino is awesome. People are making things to look just like him.

Good work Shino, now all you have to do is take over the world and you will be set for life


----------



## Sunako (Jan 23, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> This just proves Shino is awesome. People are making things to look just like him.
> 
> Good work Shino, now all you have to do is take over the world and you will be set for life



wtf.


----------



## Louchan (Jan 23, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> Wow, he's totally wearing lipstick. And his name is Benten.  Hilarious.  :rofl
> 
> Utakata seriously looked like Sasuke in some scenes.


Hey, don't make fun of men wearing lipstick! Just think about poor Sasuke who was forced to wear it every god damn time he went CS2... and it was *purple*!!  Orochimaru himself must have thought up that design.

... And his name is _Benten_?  I haven't seen the episode yet but wow, that makes me think of bento... and Tenten.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jan 23, 2010)

From what I've read this filler arc is gonna last 14 episodes

Anybody have any funny shots from the newest episode?  I'm sure there were more


----------



## Burke (Jan 23, 2010)

Hahaha, i never knew i could do something funny.


----------



## Hitt (Jan 24, 2010)

Ahh, the next Bishi...Benten. 

I've only seen about 5 minutes of him, and I already know he'll be the toughest of the fillains.  Bishi power!


----------



## Mintaka (Jan 24, 2010)

Here I never thought a more girly looking character than haku would show up in this series.

Then the fillers proved me wrong.

Seriously was I the only one who did a double take when he spoke the first time?


----------



## Burke (Jan 24, 2010)

Tokoyami said:


> Here I never thought a more girly looking character than haku would show up in this series.
> 
> Then the fillers proved me wrong.
> 
> Seriously was I the only one who did a double take when he spoke the first time?



You T'werent the only one.
bama


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 24, 2010)

This line is suprisingly accurate.

//HbS


----------



## clemy (Jan 24, 2010)

lol
nice catch HbS


----------



## Burke (Jan 24, 2010)

So they made him look girly with male voice on purpose? 

So, as far as the look of the episode, it has less oddly drawn scenes than usual? Atleast the filler has something going for it.


----------



## Archah (Jan 24, 2010)

Well, it had one of the better animation directors of the show, so it has sense.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 24, 2010)

Louchan said:


> Hey, don't make fun of men wearing lipstick! Just think about poor Sasuke who was forced to wear it every god damn time he went CS2... and it was *purple*!!  Orochimaru himself must have thought up that design.
> 
> ... And his name is _Benten_?  I haven't seen the episode yet but wow, that makes me think of bento... and Tenten.




//HbS


----------



## Sumon (Jan 24, 2010)

When I saw that Benten guy/chick, I was like "WTF?"


----------



## katan667 (Jan 24, 2010)

just wait. Benten will have the ability to turn into 10 different Animal Summons.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jan 25, 2010)

wow just wow....i really thought benten was a girl too oh my goodness

the animators gave him a super low voice on purpose

oh and yamato's scary face has returned! I lol'd


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jan 25, 2010)

What's whit the old man's eye 



wtf


Huge eyes


----------



## Burke (Jan 25, 2010)

I could put so much funny stuff on that last picture. Now wheres my rape face.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah, I noticed how the old guys eyes looked a bit off when I was watching the episode.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 26, 2010)

Louchan said:


> Hey, don't make fun of men wearing lipstick! Just think about poor Sasuke who was forced to wear it every god damn time he went CS2... and it was *purple*!!  Orochimaru himself must have thought up that design.
> 
> *... And his name is Benten?  I haven't seen the episode yet but wow, that makes me think of bento... and Tenten.*


----------



## clemy (Jan 26, 2010)

^ lmao Benten = Ben 10 


I like their profiles (faces) in this


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jan 26, 2010)

yeah i didn't see anything wrong with the picture with hotaru and utakata


----------



## clemy (Jan 26, 2010)

*tries harder* maybe his hand? 
wtf he just looks kinda hot there


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh my god


----------



## Altron (Jan 27, 2010)

This was from awhile back though I don't know if anyone posted this.


----------



## Burke (Jan 27, 2010)

Poopwater 
or were you talking about the P:3nis on his shoulder


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jan 27, 2010)

When's the newest episode gonna be out?


----------



## Nimander (Jan 27, 2010)

Manga content in the anime section?



You should probably delete that before you get it deleted by a mod, or get banned for it.

*edit*

Problem solved.  All is once again right with the world.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Can someone photoshop these so that their mouths are turned upside down?  I don't know how to do that.


----------



## Lightmare (Jan 28, 2010)

If my memory serves me correctly, there was a scene where Itachi was holding Sasuke in a genjutsu and was attempting to take his eyes out. Itachi starts shouting loudly?

I don't have a picture of it, but I think it was funny? o___0;


----------



## Louchan (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh god, I had no idea that even existed... 
Someone needs to shop Benten's head onto that thing. 



uzumakifan10 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## neshru (Jan 28, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> Can someone photoshop these so that their mouths are turned upside down?  I don't know how to do that.


Paint is enough to do what you ask with those images


----------



## Grimmie (Jan 28, 2010)

"Sasuke.. I am disappoint"


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (Jan 28, 2010)

Louchan said:


> Oh god, I had no idea that even existed...
> Someone needs to shop Benten's head onto that thing.



HAHA thats so funny dude


----------



## Sunako (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh Itachi you look kinda cool.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jan 28, 2010)

From the newest episode:

 This totally screams "Rape is imminent!"


*Spoiler*: _See the rest here_ 





Well excuse me if we don't _all_ look like pretty princesses Benten!


Sausage finger...?


----------



## Kadaobi (Jan 28, 2010)

*Naruto:* Boo!





Sai doesn't get it.


O-O';;


D:


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jan 28, 2010)

He kinda looks like Orochimaru there.


----------



## Kadaobi (Jan 28, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> He kinda looks like Orochimaru there.



I imagined that too but I didn't want to say something like that.


----------



## Burke (Jan 28, 2010)

Giant naruto D:
He must be 15 feet tall!


----------



## Jesus (Jan 28, 2010)

or that girl really is a midget.....


----------



## geG (Jan 28, 2010)

Based on a scene later in the episode where they're standing in front of each other she does look to be like a foot shorter than him


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 28, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> He kinda looks like Orochimaru there.



WHAT A HUGE PENIS!


----------



## Louchan (Jan 28, 2010)

This was my first thought:


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 28, 2010)

Kadaobi said:


> Sai doesn't get it


He also doesn't know where to put it.

//HbS


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jan 28, 2010)

^ Oh Sai.  It always comes down to penorz with you doesn't it.


----------



## Naklin (Jan 28, 2010)

by the way...can anyone magnify the symbol on ukataka's back when he was talking to tonbei 
it seems fimilar


----------



## Vanity (Jan 28, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> Giant naruto D:
> He must be 15 feet tall!



What's also weird about that is that it looks like he's floating in the air because that part that they placed him on looks like it's further behind him or something instead. I mean that part is behind the girl so I don't get it.

Ah filler....always makes for horrible artwork.


----------



## clemy (Jan 29, 2010)

Louchan said:


> This was my first thought:
> 
> [


nice one *Louchan*


----------



## Ryouka (Feb 1, 2010)

The hand


----------



## Burke (Feb 1, 2010)

Ryouka said:


> The hand



WHYYYY!


----------



## Haku (Feb 1, 2010)

Interesting thread!!!


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 1, 2010)

uchihanosharingan said:


> by the way...can anyone magnify the symbol on ukataka's back when he was talking to tonbei
> it seems fimilar


It's three bubbles.


----------



## Valon (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't even know what to say about filler anymore :/


----------



## Vat Hayato (Feb 1, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Giant naruto D:
> He must be 15 feet tall!





He's big.


----------



## Kaiyx (Feb 2, 2010)

He just looks very strange to me for some reason 
His feet...


----------



## Ryouka (Feb 2, 2010)

KaiyxAoulani said:


> He just looks very strange to me for some reason
> His feet...



His feet? It's rather his foot... I can't imagine how or WHERE there could be another foot D:
Well... kind of... it looks strange anyway.
But OK... there have been worse


----------



## Hitt (Feb 2, 2010)

Ryouka said:


> His feet? It's rather his foot... I can't imagine how or WHERE there could be another foot D:
> Well... kind of... it looks strange anyway.
> But OK... there have been worse



Oh hell yes there have.  Man-Kurenai, anyone?

Oh, and why not a blast from the past?

Sometimes, it's fun to go back to the first page of this thread and relive the memories.  Well, minus the now deleted pictures from the free hosting sites, and the fucking retarded flaming that was going on back when people just didn't _get_ this thread...



Head launch, go!


----------



## f.c. 1908 (Feb 3, 2010)

:amazed


----------



## Scizor (Feb 3, 2010)

Hitt said:


> Oh hell yes there have.  Man-Kurenai, anyone?
> 
> Oh, and why not a blast from the past?
> 
> ...



hahaha nice.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 3, 2010)

Vat Hayato said:


> He's big.


That's what she...
Oh, nevermind.


----------



## Burke (Feb 3, 2010)

new episode is just around the corner.


----------



## Petoria (Feb 3, 2010)

is it? omg more fillers!


----------



## Burke (Feb 3, 2010)

Petoria said:


> is it? omg more fillers!



 Omgnowai


----------



## Ducky (Feb 3, 2010)

Have these been posted before?

Turns out Sasori left behind his legacy... in the form of puppets.


Your eyeball, Sai... I_I 

o_O


----------



## Burke (Feb 3, 2010)

Ducky said:


> Your eyeball, Sai... I_I



Whats wrong naruto?
naruto: 
sai:


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 3, 2010)

As for the Yamato puppet picture, it's just his helmetish forehead protector.

//HbS


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 3, 2010)

Ducky said:


> Your eyeball, Sai... I_I



What's wrong Sai?


----------



## Burke (Feb 3, 2010)

Lol whats the reasoning behind drawing a scene like that.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Feb 4, 2010)

Kiba is going Kyuubi


----------



## Sunako (Feb 4, 2010)

Kiba stole Gaara's eyeliner.

/lame


----------



## Zerst?ren (Feb 4, 2010)

This animation team really sucks. There is just no way they fucked up the frames so much, look at Utakata's eye, and how much it changes during the animation


----------



## Catterix (Feb 4, 2010)

lol That's hilarious!

Do they not have clean up artists at all? 

That sort of thing is common in all anime, but I've never seen it to such an extent.


----------



## geG (Feb 4, 2010)

The same thing happened back in episode 139. Watch Naruto's face as his Rasengan goes through Tobi's body


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 4, 2010)

omigosh said:


> This animation team really sucks. There is just no way they fucked up the frames so much, look at Utakata's eye, and how much it changes during the animation


it's like a lava lamp


----------



## Grimmie (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't know why, but I find this pic to be quite hilarious


----------



## Zerst?ren (Feb 4, 2010)

Grimmie said:


> I don't know why, but I find this pic to be quite hilarious



BOOBS!! NOOO!!


----------



## Louchan (Feb 4, 2010)

Grimmie said:


> I don't know why, but I find this pic to be quite hilarious


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Feb 4, 2010)

Love the Utakata lava lamp eye.


----------



## neshru (Feb 4, 2010)

Naruto stayed like that for about 10 seconds.
That scene would make for a perfect gif actually, with Naruto staying frozen like that while the steam keeps coming out of the pot.


----------



## Sunako (Feb 4, 2010)

^ What the ...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Someone should post a pic of when Hotaru and Utakaku are in the bubble. Hotaru takes a...certain postion :ho...suits well with what happens after too


----------



## Burke (Feb 4, 2010)

neshru said:


> Naruto stayed like that for about 10 seconds.
> That scene would make for a perfect gif actually, with Naruto staying frozen like that while the steam keeps coming out of the pot.


Go sggest hat in the shippuden gifs thread.


----------



## Burke (Feb 4, 2010)

Funny and true.
Btw look a the big guy:


----------



## Burke (Feb 4, 2010)

neshru said:


> Naruto stayed like that for about 10 seconds.
> That scene would make for a perfect gif actually, with Naruto staying frozen like that while the steam keeps coming out of the pot.



Naruto:


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Feb 4, 2010)

Itachi's alive?


His right hand...


This guys like a cross between Anko and Sasuke.  And his "I'm gonna rape you" smiles are hilariously creepy.


So Benten, how's it taste?


What do you mean exactly by "I'll help you get in the mood"?


Appears to be a lazy eye...And lord I haven't seen a forehead that big since Sakura...


Sai's eyes....


----------



## ninjaneko (Feb 5, 2010)

neshru said:


> Naruto stayed like that for about 10 seconds.
> That scene would make for a perfect gif actually, with Naruto staying frozen like that while the steam keeps coming out of the pot.


WHY?!  In the name of all that is holy, WHY?!  *cries* why...?! *breaks down*


----------



## Zerst?ren (Feb 5, 2010)

neshru said:


> Naruto stayed like that for about 10 seconds.
> *That scene would make for a perfect gif actually*, with Naruto staying frozen like that while the steam keeps coming out of the pot.



Yes it would


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Feb 5, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> Itachi's alive?
> 
> 
> His right hand...
> ...



i dont see shit
............edit
nvm,


----------



## Tatanka (Feb 5, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> Funny and true.
> Btw look a the big guy:



How about the guy on the left. His chin remind you of someone?


*Spoiler*: __ 





It's Peter's skinny, balding but longer hair, older, and Japanese self in another life.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 5, 2010)

Family guy+Naruto =


----------



## Tatanka (Feb 5, 2010)

SuzumeShouken said:


> Family guy+Naruto =





 the moment I saw that guy I knew he looked familiar


----------



## insane111 (Feb 6, 2010)

someone should've thrown this in here for the people that don't watch the fillers 



They could've at least tried to draw the mask correctly. Well, maybe they did try, which is kind of sad.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Feb 6, 2010)

insane111 said:


> someone should've thrown this in here for the people that don't watch the fillers
> 
> 
> 
> They could've at least tried to draw the mask correctly. Well, maybe they did try, which is kind of sad.



The fact that they used Haku's image annoyed me.


----------



## Burke (Feb 6, 2010)

Pssh its obvious that they recycle masks.


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Feb 6, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Pssh its obvious that they recycle masks.


And hair.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 6, 2010)

Sad thing is they can't pass it off as a referance.  They're the damn same. Straight to the way the string at the top is tied. Naruto had better at least go "HAKU?!?!".


----------



## Burke (Feb 6, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Sad thing is they can't pass it off as a referance.  They're the damn same. Straight to the way the string at the top is tied. Naruto had better at least go "HAKU?!?!".



 I believe they just reused animation


----------



## Ryouka (Feb 6, 2010)

Or maybe they were too lazy to think of a new mask and hair design. Such hard work indeed.


----------



## SQHatake (Feb 6, 2010)

omigosh said:


> Kiba is going Kyuubi



Is it strange to think Kiba looks sexay in this picture  ? Its disturbing isn't it ?


----------



## Burke (Feb 6, 2010)

SQHatake said:


> Is it strange to think Kiba looks sexay in this picture  ? Its disturbing isn't it ?



Hmmm, what episode is this from.


----------



## Evolet (Feb 6, 2010)

SQHatake said:


> Is it strange to think Kiba looks sexay in this picture  ? Its disturbing isn't it ?



Easy on the eyeliner,boy. Your making Ino jealous.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 7, 2010)

insane111 said:


> someone should've thrown this in here for the people that don't watch the fillers
> 
> 
> 
> They could've at least tried to draw the mask correctly. Well, maybe they did try, which is kind of sad.


It's a different mask. 

I wonder why has nobody posted this yet:


//HbS


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Funnily / Poorly drawn Naruto Shippuden scenes*



Hunted by sister said:


> I wonder why has nobody posted this yet:
> 
> 
> //HbS



Which episode is this is from? From some reason they reminding me of _Gintama_ rather than _Naruto_

970


----------



## Zerst?ren (Feb 8, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Hmmm, what episode is this from.



, it's from the supid Arc of the stupid pseudo jinchuuriki. Episode 68 or 69...can't remember.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Feb 8, 2010)

HPTR Fangirl said:


> Which episode is this is from? From some reason they reminding me of _Gintama_ rather than _Naruto_
> 
> 970



From the latest episode's omake.


----------



## Hydde (Feb 8, 2010)

Its curious to know that they copied the mask and hair of Haku exactly from the original...

it must have been for cameo purposes, and to call the attention of teh viewers.

Its very clear that is the same exact design, just drawn by different hands.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Feb 8, 2010)

Maybe Haku stole the design from you know, an _actual_ hunter nin?


----------



## Chaos Control (Feb 8, 2010)

The ginger gang is so cool...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 8, 2010)

Spoiler tag was created for a reason, Chaos Control.

//HbS


----------



## Zerst?ren (Feb 9, 2010)

Hydde said:


> Its curious to know that they copied the mask and hair of Haku exactly from the original...
> 
> it must have been for cameo purposes, and to call the attention of teh viewers.
> 
> Its very clear that is the same exact design, just drawn by different hands.



It's ovbiously for a cameo. But it's annoying. They used Haku's image in a FILLER


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 9, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> It's a different mask.
> 
> I wonder why has nobody posted this yet:
> 
> ...



Shino is taking over the world 1 bug at a time 

That omake was one of the best in a long time 



Chaos Control said:


> The ginger gang is so cool...



Poor Bald Pain, he has no hair


----------



## Black☆Star (Feb 9, 2010)

Chaos Control said:


> The ginger gang is so cool...



The first one from the left .Look at his face


----------



## Burke (Feb 9, 2010)

akkadiaN said:


> The first one from the left .Look at his face


----------



## mashimizu (Feb 10, 2010)

SQHatake said:


> Is it strange to think Kiba looks sexay in this picture  ? Its disturbing isn't it ?


----------



## Burke (Feb 10, 2010)

You just made it un disturibng.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 11, 2010)

Anyone have any pics from the recent episode?

I didn't notice anything really funny. There was one point where the Mist guy took off his mask and he looked kind of weird but it wasn't all that funny.

Damn


----------



## neshru (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Dei (Feb 11, 2010)

akkadiaN said:


> The first one from the left .Look at his face



Gingers do have soulsXD


----------



## Black☆Star (Feb 11, 2010)

Hotaru's face


----------



## Louchan (Feb 11, 2010)

akkadiaN said:


> Hotaru's face


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Feb 11, 2010)

Sai's expression made me crack up here.


LOL Yamato


----------



## Hydde (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL this is kick aSS....

Look at Ino.s face XD


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 11, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> LOL Yamato



Looks like he is laughing and about to sneeze at the same time :ho

EDIT: With the words that he says, he seems like he is acting all high and mighty and taking alot of pride in protecting a filler character


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 12, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> LOL Yamato




//HbS


----------



## QwertyoPIZ (Feb 12, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



Edit his (yamato)eyes so they are red.


----------



## Lyenyo (Feb 12, 2010)

Ninjas still use VHS, gosh.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 12, 2010)

I do too! Rarely, but I do. Nostalgia...

//HbS


----------



## KohZa (Feb 12, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> Sai's expression made me crack up here.
> 
> 
> LOL Yamato


lol yamato .nice find .


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 12, 2010)

QwertyoPIZ said:


> Edit his (yamato)eyes so they are red.


Quick edit, before I go to work.



Glow too bright and nearly invisible. Iris too pink. Fuck. No time to make a better one, I'm late already.

//HbS


----------



## Lyenyo (Feb 12, 2010)

I prefer this one:


----------



## Ikram45 (Feb 12, 2010)

Sai and Yamato


----------



## mashimizu (Feb 12, 2010)

O_O


----------



## Naklin (Feb 12, 2010)

ahahahah....you guys made my day

poor yamato ()


----------



## Hydde (Feb 13, 2010)

mashimizu said:


> O_O


----------



## SQHatake (Feb 13, 2010)

OMG I lol'ed to hard right now xD awesome dude haha


----------



## QwertyoPIZ (Feb 13, 2010)

Because I felt like it and I have no idea what I'm doing :


----------



## Sunako (Feb 13, 2010)

wtf


----------



## Burke (Feb 13, 2010)

Best thing to come out of this thread in a long time!
Its a new meme.


----------



## mashimizu (Feb 13, 2010)

Lol Nice follow up dude.


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Feb 13, 2010)

mashimizu said:


> O_O



*sounds NS OST's Crying God theme for such an epic event*


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Feb 13, 2010)

I sense an epic new Yamato meme.


----------



## preawwww2537 (Feb 13, 2010)

I choke on my soda when I saw that pic lol


----------



## Evolet (Feb 14, 2010)

...Epic. :ho


----------



## Burke (Feb 15, 2010)

Evolet said:


> ...Epic. :ho



No, epic does not surmise the absolute ownage of this piece!
A new word must be crafted!


----------



## Hydde (Feb 16, 2010)

lol XD its good to know u people liked my moment of inspiration jajaja!


----------



## katan667 (Feb 16, 2010)

N??ps said:


> No, epic does not surmise the absolute ownage of this piece!
> A new word must be crafted!



Something that has 'yamato' written all over it.

Woodgasm?


----------



## Burke (Feb 16, 2010)

katan667 said:


> Something that has 'yamato' written all over it.
> 
> Woodgasm?




Someone change the caption from "I CAME TWICE" to "WOODGASM"


----------



## clemy (Feb 16, 2010)

omg the TWICE pic is epic


----------



## Burke (Feb 16, 2010)

clemy said:


> omg the TWICE pic is epic



Hey you.
Been staying clear of sasu haters? 
<-<
>->


----------



## Black☆Star (Feb 18, 2010)

No funny scenes in this episode?


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Feb 18, 2010)

Ahahaha I really laughed at the yamato picture :rofl


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Feb 18, 2010)

Here's something from the newest episode (148) 



Yet another meme worthy pic.  Itachi clone dude is watching you masturbate.  Or is masturbating himself.



Also, is it just me or does Sakura's left eye look weird here?

*Spoiler*: __ 





Wow.  Not only does Hotaru have bigger breasts than Sakura but even her forehead is bigger.


Poor Yamato.  The anime team really doesn't like you this arc. 




Epic Raep face


----------



## mashimizu (Feb 18, 2010)

lol Looks more like he's relieving himself to me.


----------



## ninjaneko (Feb 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Can't tell if that's supposed to be a (grown-up) Hinata lookalike or the real thing XD


----------



## Koi (Feb 21, 2010)

^Lol what episode is that from?  The latest?


----------



## Nimander (Feb 21, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> Here's something from the newest episode (148)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, wow.  It never even crossed my mind that Mr. Filler Villain #5 was an Itachi ripoff.  

Looks like Pierrot's creativity fountain is running dry.


----------



## ninjaneko (Feb 22, 2010)

Koi said:


> ^Lol what episode is that from?  The latest?


Ep 147's omake


----------



## clemy (Feb 24, 2010)

oh my... haven't seen the latest ep yet but it looks like there won't be a lot of funny scenes judging from this thread ... such a shame lol


----------



## Selva (Feb 25, 2010)

The animation in ep 149 was fine. I just happen to find these pics a bit weird lol 


*Spoiler*: __ 



rofl 







*Spoiler*: __ 



What are these? 





*Spoiler*: __ 



Utakata looks funny here





*Spoiler*: __ 



Sai almost throwing up 





*Spoiler*: __ 



For some odd reason, Naruto reminds me of Detective Conan here!


----------



## Burke (Feb 25, 2010)

Ahahah, fork face


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Feb 25, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> The animation in ep 149 was fine. I just happen to find these pics a bit weird lol
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Those pics are cool, thanks for posting them ;D

Well, fillers are fillers xD The fillian's face is always like that always (as far I remember), the thing that freaked me out was the main fillian abdomen  Man, are those cheap implants or what? XD


----------



## firedragonde (Feb 25, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> The animation in ep 149 was fine. I just happen to find these pics a bit weird lol
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



I like that wtf face


----------



## KBL (Feb 25, 2010)

Flet admirals in mah' Naruto


----------



## Burke (Feb 25, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Flet admirals in mah' Naruto



who hacked naruto again?


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's some I found and I didn't edit/photoshop them...


"I am disappoint."








Rape faces!  Or perhaps another "I CAME"?


----------



## Hitt (Feb 26, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> Here's some I found and I didn't edit/photoshop them...
> 
> 
> "I am disappoint."
> ...



Oh good god.

This is Itachi.  This is Itachi...ON CRACK.


----------



## Lyenyo (Feb 27, 2010)

[spoiler='Kinda cool' moment][/spoiler]



uzumakifan10 said:


> Rape faces!  Or perhaps another "I CAME"?


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Feb 27, 2010)

Hitt said:


> Oh good god.
> 
> This is Itachi.  This is Itachi...ON CRACK.



An intente of Itachi's character as 'eviil'


----------



## Burke (Feb 28, 2010)

Some one give aht pic blushey cheeks


----------



## QwertyoPIZ (Mar 1, 2010)

*SDJFJSDD*


----------



## clemy (Mar 1, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like his face too


----------



## Burke (Mar 1, 2010)

What a froot


----------



## Hydde (Mar 1, 2010)

QwertyoPIZ said:


> *SDJFJSDD*



LOL XDDDDD HOtaru?s face is priceless


----------



## Burke (Mar 1, 2010)

She has "derp" written all over her.
xD


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Mar 4, 2010)

From the newest episode 150:



Hotaru was probably thinking "I need an adult!" at this part.


----------



## Reavie (Mar 5, 2010)

Shiranami: "Can't touch this "


----------



## Zerst?ren (Mar 5, 2010)

Who the fuck drew this?


----------



## katan667 (Mar 5, 2010)

Reavie said:


> Shiranami: "Can't touch this "



ROFL. AHAHAHAHA.

dude. i would so rep you but I don't know how to. lol care to guide me?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 5, 2010)

Maybe not.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 5, 2010)

In b4 ban.


----------



## Selva (Mar 5, 2010)

omigosh said:


> Who the fuck drew this?


WTF! omg I can't look! What the hell did they do to my Naruto-kun ?
Regarding Hotaru, the whole scene was a bit uncomfortable to look at! Shiranami is creepy and Hotaru has too big boobs. seriously, that was like a freak show .


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Mar 5, 2010)

^ I know right? Creepy touchy-feely bad guys?  In MY Naruto?  It's more likely than you think.  

And this part was just too fucking creepy.



Also, in this picture Shiranami looks like he should be saying "Boobs!  Glorious boobs!"  Yeah, little awkward thar, Shiranami.


Also, I noticed this on the back of Shiranami's shirt:



That's definitely marijuana.  Well, that would explain how crazy Shiranami acted this episode.


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 5, 2010)

omigosh said:


> Who the fuck drew this?



Someone's been watching too much Avatar and got the alien's face right but with Naruto's skin and hair.


----------



## Hydde (Mar 5, 2010)

Reavie said:


> Shiranami: "Can't touch this "



LOLOLOLOLOLO

This totally made my day XD


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 5, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> From the newest episode 150:
> 
> 
> 
> Hotaru was probably thinking "I need an adult!" at this part.


LETS SHOW THEM YOUR TITS!!!!


----------



## g_core18 (Mar 5, 2010)

omigosh said:


> Who the fuck drew this?



 These guys get paid to draw these things...


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok, this was probably intended to be sad but I found it hilarious.



Good Benten, you look kinda pretty.




Oh Naruto, it's always you.


----------



## Selva (Mar 12, 2010)

So, I was watching the episode and paused it to go and grab something to eat. And this is what I saw:



Shiranami


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Mar 12, 2010)

^ Oh my, no eyes!


----------



## hinata4me (Mar 12, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Funny and true.
> Btw look a the big guy:


Dude, thats Clive Owen!

Its great checking out this thread again


----------



## Burke (Mar 12, 2010)

Desert Butterfly said:


> ^ Oh my, no eyes!



ZOMBEEE!


----------



## QwertyoPIZ (Mar 12, 2010)

g_core18 said:


> These guys get paid to draw these things...



no they get paid to wack off to cheap porn then get drunk on fake beer


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 12, 2010)

Reavie said:


> Shiranami: "Can't touch this "



lmao


That was awesome.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 13, 2010)

From the Gifs thread:



selvaspeedy said:


> Some gifs from ep 151
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Hitt (Mar 13, 2010)

Anyone else kept hoping (zombie lol) Itachi would show up, and be like "That's it.  I've had enough.  You're killing my style.  *I* get the facial lines, not crappy ass filler like you!"  

Then he amaterasu's that filler shit.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Mar 13, 2010)

On the subject of Shiranami's erm...six pack abs...I'm gonna quote from Yu-Gi-Oh the abridged series.


"Look at the shape of those abs!  It's like the animators didn't even care!"


----------



## Selva (Mar 13, 2010)

^ ah so those were supposed to be six packs! And I was wondering what the hell was that


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 13, 2010)

It looked like they stuck buns on his stomach!


----------



## Zerst?ren (Mar 13, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> ^ ah so those were supposed to be six packs! And I was wondering what the hell was that



That was animation team fail


----------



## Burke (Mar 13, 2010)

I find your sig funny.
Just imagine him pointing at you, staring with those deep, evil eyes, and saying....

"Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla"


----------



## Sadako (Mar 15, 2010)

^ Hahahaha. So frickin funny.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 15, 2010)

N??ps said:


> I find your sig funny.
> Just imagine him pointing at you, staring with those deep, evil eyes, and saying....
> 
> "Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla Bla"



I was thinking the very same thing when I saw it lmao


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 15, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> On the subject of Shiranami's erm...six pack abs...I'm gonna quote from Yu-Gi-Oh the abridged series.
> 
> 
> "Look at the shape of those abs!  It's like the animators didn't even care!"


I thought they were udders.


----------



## Momoka (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## clemy (Mar 16, 2010)

lol it looks like some lame tattoo



uzumakifan10 said:


> Also, I noticed this on the back of Shiranami's shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> That's definitely marijuana.  Well, that would explain how crazy Shiranami acted this episode.


lol nice discovery


----------



## Parak111 (Mar 25, 2010)

I got a few from 152 and 153. Some are funny and some are...weird.

AKATSUKIIIII ! 



Somebody has wet dreams...



WOW...just wow...


----------



## Selva (Mar 25, 2010)

^ wow at Tsunade's melons  those are HUGE


----------



## Burke (Mar 25, 2010)

Bigger dan normel!


----------



## Archah (Mar 25, 2010)

What the hell, Raikage? You have no face... and a white hand?


----------



## KBL (Mar 25, 2010)

^^ Bad shading


----------



## Chaos Control (Mar 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




teh stinkeye


----------



## Reavie (Mar 26, 2010)

"My gift to you Naruto "


LASER NO JUTSU


----------



## Mori (Mar 26, 2010)

^What the hell is up with Itachi's hair? Looks like a bad MS paint edit.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Mar 26, 2010)

Reavie said:


> LASER NO JUTSU



he looks like an inflatable doll


----------



## katan667 (Mar 26, 2010)

Reavie said:


> "My gift to you Naruto "
> 
> 
> LASER NO JUTSU



Im'a firin mah lazer


----------



## Jesus (Mar 26, 2010)

I knew there was something off in the Raikage shot 



Chaos Control said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that one was in the manga


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 26, 2010)

Parak111 said:


> WOW...just wow...



Naruto's face was freaking hilarious. All it took was less than a centimeter of a distorted eye and his eyes made him look like a complete buffoon. 



Reavie said:


> "My gift to you Naruto "
> 
> 
> LASER NO JUTSU


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 26, 2010)

Archah said:


> What the hell, Raikage? You have no face... and a white hand?


his face was in a shadow effect, but did you notice that the ninja reporting to Raikage had black skin in the beginning but turned white in the next scene.


----------



## KT.Bass (Mar 26, 2010)

Reavie said:


> "My gift to you Naruto "


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 26, 2010)

O...M...G..

What the hell happened??


----------



## Alice (Mar 27, 2010)

Reavie said:


> "My gift to you Naruto "



wow and I thought anime drawings couldn't get more retarded


----------



## Selva (Mar 27, 2010)

o.O Itachi's scene looked so fucking stupid and retarded 
Look at that >.<









(no comment!)


(WTF IS THIS !)


(Naruto has no face!)


(Itachi has no face!)


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 27, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with Genjutsu scene. It's a goddamn mind raping tech. It's supposed to be messy, if you ask me  but yeah, it's kinda funny

//HbS


----------



## E.Z.O (Mar 27, 2010)

I think everyone noticed that



(from ep 152)



(from ep 153)

=======

where is ur nose Sakura-chan ?


----------



## Burke (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah i noticed that they greatly changed animations between the episodes xD
Oh and does anyone know what itachi gave naruto? o-o
Looks like he just gave him a crow deep throat no jutsu


----------



## insane111 (Mar 27, 2010)

yeah.. that entire scene had some of the shittiest drawings I've seen ever since the studio started assigning people to touch up the art. Hopefully they'll at least fix that garbage in the DVD


----------



## neshru (Mar 27, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> There's nothing wrong with Genjutsu scene. It's a goddamn mind raping tech. It's supposed to be messy, if you ask me  but yeah, it's kinda funny
> 
> //HbS


Genjutsu or not, it was still poorly drawn. You can notice how the part of that genjutsu scene that they recycled from episode 126 has much better animation.


----------



## Momoka (Mar 27, 2010)

Reavie said:


> "My gift to you Naruto "
> 
> 
> LASER NO JUTSU



Itachi looks stoned


----------



## Burke (Mar 27, 2010)

OMG stop talking!
Its a genjutsu scene, its drawn like that on purpose!


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Mar 28, 2010)

Itachi??! What happened to your nostrils??


----------



## Mikoto (Mar 28, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> o.O Itachi's scene looked so fucking stupid and retarded
> Look at that >.<
> 
> 
> ...



Dang, Itachi looks like he's had a bad hair day. Either that or he accidentally fizzled his hair during one of his Katon jutsus.  Although it definitely makes me go wtf, it really just makes me laugh my ass off in a nonserious way. xD


----------



## Nimander (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah, that Itachi scene wasn't very well done IMO.  One of the times I can honestly say the manga did it better, especially when it came to Itachi's oh-so-faint smile there at the end.  In the manga, you got the feeling that Itachi showed a hint of his true self to Naruto for just a second, a moment of faith in Naruto and a glimpse of the kind Itachi that always wanted the best for his brother.

In the anime, it pretty much just came out looking lopsided and lame.

Buuuuuut, I hate criticizing the animators, because they have the talent and skill to do things that I know for a fact I never can.  So unless the animation is absolutely shitty, shitty beyond what human eyes can comprehend (episode 4 of TTGL, for example ), I always cut the animators leeway and give them credit for their work.


----------



## Grimmie (Mar 28, 2010)

I wonder if they were trying to add somekind of "smoke" effect on Itachi during the genjutsu part?

Looks like they really failed on that.


----------



## neshru (Mar 28, 2010)

I think it was their pathetic attempt at replicating the same effect of the scene from episode 126.
Because this is how it looked in the manga:


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 28, 2010)

Kakashi shows Naruto his face to make him feel better


----------



## neshru (Mar 28, 2010)

lol. Episode 152 definitely wins the prize for most colouring errors in the same episode. Not to mention all the shitty drawings.


----------



## Mikoto (Mar 28, 2010)

Vino said:


> Kakashi shows Naruto his face to make him feel better



LMFAO OH MY GOD, I think I died from laughter. Nice find. xD


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Mar 28, 2010)

Vino said:


> Kakashi shows Naruto his face to make him feel better



Lol!

It seems that Naruto is so upset that he ignored Kakashi's great sacrifice though...


----------



## Selva (Mar 28, 2010)

Vino said:


> Kakashi shows Naruto his face to make him feel better


I had to watch that scene again to make sure  wow lol


----------



## clemy (Mar 29, 2010)

Parak111 said:


> WOW...just wow...


this is just too wrong


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 29, 2010)

I've heard of screwed up pregnancies but how the hell does one have a baby growing in their tits!?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Vanity (Mar 29, 2010)

Vino said:


> Kakashi shows Naruto his face to make him feel better



Too bad Naruto missed out because he isn't looking in that direction. lol.


----------



## taiga (Mar 29, 2010)

haha. how do they mess up his mask like that?


----------



## death99 (Apr 1, 2010)

They messed up alot of things in this ep 
I guess they are starting to get lazier..

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 1, 2010)

^ What's wrong with that pic?


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Apr 1, 2010)

ninjaneko said:


> ^ What's wrong with that pic?


Kakashi's missing the back red swirl thing on his jacket.


----------



## XMURADX (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh God!!! Tsunade looks hilarious. :rofl



Vino said:


> Kakashi shows Naruto his face to make him feel better


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Apr 1, 2010)

ninjaneko said:


> ^ What's wrong with that pic?



Making  in NAruto's eyes that everything revolves around him in the series. ;/


----------



## Sakubo (Apr 2, 2010)

Vino said:


> Kakashi shows Naruto his face to make him feel better



 I so didn't notice this when I watched, lmao.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 2, 2010)

//HbS


----------



## Lucrecia (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Grimmie (Apr 2, 2010)

Now that's what you call a crowjob


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 2, 2010)

I wanted to make a version where there is thurst thrust thrust and then Itachi smiling, but then I decided I was too lazy.

//HbS


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Apr 2, 2010)

^ That's awesome Hunter by sister.


----------



## Sakubo (Apr 2, 2010)

That's hot


----------



## Hydde (Apr 3, 2010)

man thats a classic XD


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 3, 2010)

He looks like he's upchucking... Kinda reminds me of Kakuzu.


----------



## Momoka (Apr 3, 2010)

Vino said:


> Kakashi shows Naruto his face to make him feel better



They're making so many mistakes, it's not even funny anymore 

Geez, they're all low-paid animators, aren't they? PAY THEM MORE DAGGIT!!!


----------



## Jesus (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 8, 2010)

we all saw that coming^. Considering both these episodes were meh. This thread's gonna be active. Might as well just say MOSTLY EVERYTHING IN BOTH EPISODES lol


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 8, 2010)

You're gonna get *RAAAAAAAAAAAPED!!!*


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 8, 2010)

Fuksaku is his penis?


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 8, 2010)

Suprise no one posted the pencil stuck to Kakashi lol


----------



## firedragonde (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Sunako (Apr 8, 2010)

I think Hinita is a pretty cool guy.

Konan looks like a scarecrow.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 8, 2010)

Did Hinata just kick Ino in the face? 

And what happened to her head.

//HbS


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2010)

Who's Hinita?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 8, 2010)

Hinata's evil twin, allied with Konan, helping her fight Ino, appereantly.

//HbS


----------



## Jesus (Apr 8, 2010)

lol Konoha girls. good luck fighting Konan with taijutsu.


----------



## neshru (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 8, 2010)

Nothing wrong with that, this basicly IS the very same scene repeated.

//HbS


----------



## Selva (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah it's the same scene, but shouldn't the animators at least change few things here in there instead!


----------



## Sasori_sama (Apr 8, 2010)

Android Naruto has no belly button either.


----------



## neshru (Apr 8, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Nothing wrong with that, this basicly IS the very same scene repeated.//HbS


Yeah, but generally scenes get completely reanimated. It's really rare for them to recycle a scene while changing just a few details.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 8, 2010)

What's up with his eyes?  He looks creepy.


----------



## neshru (Apr 8, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> What's up with his eyes?  He looks creepy.


Try using an ever lower quality image, he may look better


----------



## Beelzejow (Apr 8, 2010)

_That was just a big fail on your part, neshru._


----------



## neshru (Apr 8, 2010)

dude, I'm aware it's supposed to be the same scene. But it's really rare for them to recycle a scene while changing just a few details, that's why I thought it was interesting.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Apr 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 9, 2010)

He has puppies in his mouth 

And that Pain probably saw a yaoi pairing of him and someone else.

//HbS


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Apr 9, 2010)

It's Minato's hair style. Naruto made a good choice


----------



## clemy (Apr 9, 2010)

Vino said:


> Fuksaku is his penis?



at least your comment made the pic look funny instead of just sad


----------



## katan667 (Apr 9, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> What's up with his eyes?  He looks creepy.



Behold! EL CHUPACABRA!


----------



## Gortef (Apr 12, 2010)

The first thing that came into my mind...


----------



## Selva (Apr 12, 2010)

Shikamaru after hearing some Icha Icha tactics


----------



## Mikoto (Apr 12, 2010)

^ I totally 



R00t_Decision said:


> *Spoiler*: __


So...am I the only one who thought this looked a tiny bit...inappropriate? The subtitle doesn't help either.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 12, 2010)

[sp]
[/sp]

*_*

one of my fav scenes.


----------



## Selva (Apr 12, 2010)

The different faces of Naruto! 


*Spoiler*: __ 













And because I'm BORED


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 12, 2010)

Shuheiwa said:


> ^ I totally
> 
> 
> So...am I the only one who thought this looked a tiny bit...inappropriate? The subtitle doesn't help either.


I didn't see the ep, but that's hilariously nasty.:rofl


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 12, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> The different faces of Naruto!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



WTF??
Picasso-ish Naruto


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 12, 2010)

How is this Picasso

It's just badly drawn. Blasphemer.

//HbS


----------



## Vanity (Apr 12, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> What's up with his eyes?  He looks creepy.



Now that's a bad hair day.


----------



## Catterix (Apr 12, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Now that's a bad hair day.



lol And yet oddly enough one of the only times the hair in _Naruto_ has looked anything close to creative


----------



## Mider T (Apr 12, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Shikamaru after hearing some Icha Icha tactics



That's a Bakuman face


----------



## Grimmie (Apr 13, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> What's up with his eyes?  He looks creepy.



Was probably surprised how long the drop was!

"Oh shi-"


----------



## Jesus (Apr 15, 2010)

wtf juugo :S


----------



## Selva (Apr 15, 2010)

Naruto's butt  I loled in that scene


----------



## Hamak (Apr 15, 2010)

DAMN IT JESUS! You beat me to the naruto butt scene =/


----------



## Jesus (Apr 15, 2010)

edit:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 15, 2010)

Jesus said:


>





Jesus said:


>




dat ass
manly chest

downloading at the speed of a virgin climaxing


----------



## Nimander (Apr 15, 2010)

You should download it at Mach 500.

/Bleach reference


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 15, 2010)

i might stretch something while i download

/bleach reference


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 15, 2010)

Jesus said:


> wtf juugo :S



He reminds me of Sasori O.O


----------



## Mori (Apr 15, 2010)

Jesus said:


>



lolol

His expression, combined with that pose and background makes it even more funnier.


----------



## Lucrecia (Apr 15, 2010)

Jesus said:


> edit:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



          .


----------



## neshru (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Sadako (Apr 15, 2010)

His neck in that left pic is... Well. Yeah.


----------



## Kadaobi (Apr 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _image_


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Apr 15, 2010)

What QUALITY animation!


----------



## Reavie (Apr 15, 2010)

Jesus said:


>


----------



## Selva (Apr 15, 2010)

^ Sasuke approves


----------



## Extasee (Apr 15, 2010)

Jesus said:


> edit:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





OMG WTF was Kishi smoking and where can I get some?


----------



## Vanity (Apr 15, 2010)

Jesus said:


> edit:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Naruto ends up looking like he wears crazy eye-shadow in that Sage mode. Especially when it's drawn kind of weird.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 16, 2010)

//HbS


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 16, 2010)

BEEFCAKE!


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 16, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> What's up with his eyes?  He looks creepy.



Just to those who haven't yet figured it out, that Pain with the large eyes is the female Pain, the latest body. Look at the hair, the arrangement  of the piercings and the following sequence (she is next to the Pain with long hair). In this snapshot, the main Pain is below with Konan,.


----------



## Selva (Apr 16, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> What's up with his eyes?  He looks creepy.


There's nothing wrong with her eyes. Bad quality picture, that's all. Look at this:


----------



## Chaos Control (Apr 16, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> There's nothing wrong with her eyes. Bad quality picture, that's all. Look at this:



What about her body?  It looks like her head is on top a cylinder of flesh.


----------



## Wilykat (Apr 17, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



Looks like he's trying to take a dump.


----------



## clemy (Apr 18, 2010)

omfg the black+orange makeup iz truly the best  
haha it's so funny I can't stop staring at it


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 18, 2010)

I have 320 posts like that in there 

//HbS


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 19, 2010)

^ Bicycle! Bicycle! Bicycle! Bicycle! Bicycle! *computer destroys itself*

Isn't that nice of that cloud to hide Naruto's destruction of nature?



*Spoiler*: __ 




*[This needs a witty caption.] *


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 19, 2010)

//HbS


----------



## Jesus (Apr 19, 2010)

^ aha, brilliant combo.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 20, 2010)

The following screenshot is neither poorly nor funnily drawn but I believe it deserves attention.



Am I the only one who found Samui so cuuute? Look at her. :33

I am talking especially to those who read the manga. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I believe this is the only emotion we'll se her convey.


----------



## mashimizu (Apr 21, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> I have 320 posts like that in there
> 
> //HbS





Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS




God its been so long since I laughed so much looking through this thread.


----------



## Selva (Apr 21, 2010)

From Naruto Shippuden movie 3. Not badly drawn but this scene was funny 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Synn (Apr 21, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



Brilliant!


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Apr 22, 2010)

I found the following while watching the newest Naruto movie:


----------



## Itazuk<3Rukia (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, this is sad. They can get the others' right but one....


----------



## Tatanka (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm sure you can spot it.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Hidan's forehead protector and village symbol are wrong also his Jashin necklace beads look like they are just dots on him. There is no connecting thread between the dots.


----------



## Nimander (Apr 22, 2010)

The hospital scene was hilarious.  The way Naruto looked when he spun after Sakura hit him, and the part where he was rubbing his bed are gif worthy.  

Probably the most I've laughed at Shippuden in a while, even though it was the movie and not the show.


----------



## Selva (Apr 22, 2010)

Nimander said:


> and the part where he was rubbing his bed are gif worthy.


----------



## Grimmie (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that Hungry Ghost Pain is supposed to have piercing on his nose


----------



## Mori (Apr 23, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, very fitting.  


Icegaze said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely, she looks gorgeous.  As for the last part, I hope that isn't the case, but knowing Kishi...


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Apr 23, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



They were destined to have tongues and brains which were genetically predisposed to feel pleasure upon coming into contact with the swirls of cinnamon sugar in every bite.


----------



## Burke (Apr 23, 2010)

canoui said:


> They were destined to have tongues and brains which were genetically predisposed to feel pleasure upon coming into contact with the swirls of cinnamon sugar in every bite.



I C wat u did thar.


----------



## mashimizu (Apr 24, 2010)

Zombie Puff said:


> OMG WTF was Kishi smoking and where can I get some?



Um... kishi had nothing to do with that. There's actually no background during that sequence in the manga.

On a side note, did anyone else notice that in the anime they replaced the Black ninja with a White/Asian ninja in this scene


----------



## Ame-Kun (Apr 24, 2010)

I tried to find words to describe this, or at least make it a little more funny... but... I just couldn't...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 24, 2010)

Haaaahhaaaaahhhaaahahahahhaaaaaa FUCK ME!



//HbS


----------



## Bakatsu (Apr 24, 2010)

I had to do it


----------



## Hydde (Apr 24, 2010)

LOL!!!

xdddddd


----------



## Ryouka (Apr 25, 2010)

:amazed Woah, just look at her HUGE.... 



...shoulders.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Apr 25, 2010)

Bakatsu said:


> I had to do it



Possessive Human Path is possessive


----------



## Burke (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## uzumakifan10 (Apr 26, 2010)

I totally lol'd.


----------



## Burke (Apr 26, 2010)

4 times the length 4 times the los


----------



## Jesus (Apr 27, 2010)

Ame-Kun said:


> I tried to find words to describe this, or at least make it a little more funny... but... I just couldn't...


----------



## neshru (Apr 27, 2010)

Grimmie said:


> I'm pretty sure that Hungry Ghost Pain is supposed to have piercing on his nose


okay, but using simple jpgs would be appreciated.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 27, 2010)

Grimmie said:


> I'm pretty sure that Hungry Ghost Pain is supposed to have piercing on his nose


1,1mb PNG. lol, HF&GG

//HbS


----------



## katan667 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bakatsu said:


> I had to do it



ROFL. so now we know why that fodder nin died...


----------



## Amekage (Apr 27, 2010)

Bakatsu said:


> I had to do it



That's why you gotta use filters when using Google Image Search


----------



## KohZa (Apr 28, 2010)

Bakatsu said:


> I had to do it


lol .poor fodder nin .


----------



## clemy (Apr 29, 2010)

Ame-Kun said:


> I tried to find words to describe this, or at least make it a little more funny... but... I just couldn't...


lol 
but seriously now... I hope it was a scene that lasted half a second


----------



## Kadaobi (Apr 29, 2010)

*(@:) Know pain (@:)*


----------



## afterdark (Apr 29, 2010)

naughty snake 


*Spoiler*: __ 













and I thought Hinata has huge bewbs


----------



## Bakatsu (Apr 29, 2010)

:ho


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 29, 2010)

afterdark said:


> naughty snake
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


She does, it's just those snakes tie them close to her body 
Those two are having loads of fun, ain't they.

//HbS


----------



## Momoka (Apr 29, 2010)

^ what the heck they look happy to run away  

and what's wrong with Shika's face


----------



## Synn (Apr 29, 2010)

What the hell happened to Shika and the elders? 



Bakatsu said:


> :ho



 Brilliant!


----------



## Selva (Apr 29, 2010)

aw those people look so happy running away from the explosions! :33


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 29, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> She does, it's just those snakes tie them close to her body
> 
> Those two are having loads of fun, ain't they.
> 
> //HbS



I bet they had some real fun when that building crushed them to death .


----------



## VioNi (Apr 29, 2010)

Kadaobi said:


> *(@:) Know pain (@:)*



*His piercings are no longer in existence! *


----------



## Selva (Apr 29, 2010)

^ Damn, and I was like "Hey!! There's something missing from his face! I wonder what it is!" >.< 
I hope they fix this mistake in the next episode! T.T


----------



## VioNi (Apr 29, 2010)

*^ They won't trust me.  They're gonna be like "Something's missing... oh well. Post the episode!"*


----------



## jux (Apr 30, 2010)

Archah said:


> *Spoiler*: __



 oh the shittiness


----------



## Shota (Apr 30, 2010)

Bakatsu said:


> :ho


GENIUSSSS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 30, 2010)

//HbS


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Apr 30, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



Tsunade's face and eyes  

Oh my god.. lawlz


----------



## Synn (Apr 30, 2010)

Tsunade was poorly drawn in this last episode...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 30, 2010)

If they fuck up Kakashi in the next episode, there'll be some bombing going on. I'll *murder* those people.

//HbS


----------



## Synn (Apr 30, 2010)

I'll join the fight too, if you don't mind.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Apr 30, 2010)

Well the animation in this episode was shitty in some parts but at least we got some epic lulz out of everything.

And I agree.  They better not mess up Naruto's epic Sage cloak either.


----------



## geG (Apr 30, 2010)

David1822 said:


> What the hell happened to Shika and the elders?



Those are all in-animation shots that you'd never notice unless you pause the episode


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Apr 30, 2010)

^ Still doesn't make them any less shitty looking


----------



## Vivo Diez (Apr 30, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> ^ Still doesn't make them any less shitty looking



Unless you actually pause the view every second when watching each episode, I can't imagine how they'd botter you.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 30, 2010)

Or you just have sharp eyes. Like I do. I never go frame-by-frame, unless I already notice something and I wanna take a good screenshot.

//HbS


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 30, 2010)

mashimizu said:


> Um... kishi had nothing to do with that. There's actually no background during that sequence in the manga.
> 
> On a side note, did anyone else notice that in the anime they replaced the Black ninja with a White/Asian ninja in this scene



yeah mofos be racist.


----------



## insane111 (May 1, 2010)

ugh, I finally took a second look at the preview for 159 after watching Taka's versions... what a joke


*Spoiler*: __ 










it's not because its a motion shot either - from the start to the very end of that animation, it looks like a deformed piece of shit the entire time. Then of course there's the Pain piercing thing, completely unacceptable although I'm sure that will be fixed for the airing. Then there's Kakashi's face at the very beginning of the preview... /facepalm


----------



## neshru (May 1, 2010)

I like the animation on Pain's rod, even if it doesn't look like a rod anymore. The problem is that the drawings look like shit in every scene. I wonder why they even bothered switching team 4 with this.


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 1, 2010)

IT'S A TENTACLE

//HbS


----------



## JiraiyaForever (May 1, 2010)

Geg said:


> Those are all in-animation shots that you'd never notice unless you pause the episode



Geg knows what's up


----------



## Counterdose (May 2, 2010)

*'Just a little something.*


----------



## uzumakifan10 (May 2, 2010)

^ What episode is that from


----------



## Selva (May 2, 2010)

@ that picture!
From Episode 143 (Hachibi vs Sasuke).


----------



## neshru (May 2, 2010)

What's with the "happy" on the wall? That's pretty random


----------



## uzumakifan10 (May 2, 2010)

"Don't worry be HAPPY."


----------



## Burke (May 2, 2010)

neshru said:


> What's with the "happy" on the wall? That's pretty random



Irony?


----------



## Synn (May 2, 2010)

neshru said:


> What's with the "happy" on the wall? That's pretty random



That's lame!


----------



## Alice (May 2, 2010)

Counterdose said:


>


dear lawd, this is beyond craptastic


----------



## whatuwan (May 3, 2010)

I just wanna share this pic i found in Rescue Gaara arc :ho

*Spoiler*: __ 




Wow naruto, you look kinda crazy cool :ho



Sorry if its already posted here. I could'nt navigate through the earlier posts in this thread.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (May 3, 2010)

Counterdose said:


>



lol! suigetsu's face is so funny there XD


----------



## Synn (May 3, 2010)

whatuwan said:


> I just wanna share this pic i found in Rescue Gaara arc :ho
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Naruto smoked a crack.


----------



## Kadaobi (May 3, 2010)

Counterdose said:


>



Suigetsu reminds me of gabzillaz 's style 6_6


----------



## KohZa (May 4, 2010)

Bakatsu said:


> :ho


haha lol .good joob .


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (May 4, 2010)

Bakatsu said:


> :ho



:rofl

So this means that the upcoming ep of kakashi vs Pain is actually a domestic quarrel btw husband and wife?


----------



## uzumakifan10 (May 4, 2010)

So much epic win so little time.


----------



## Temp_Position (May 5, 2010)

lol! so much funny animation this week. I just finished watching the 3rd movie. there is some oddly drawn pictures here. Remember the hospital scene? did anyone think Naruto's head was waaaay to big for his body? and there was also a scene where his pupils looked like they were falling off.


----------



## Malornarys (May 5, 2010)

Bakatsu said:


> :ho



So... which one is bride?


----------



## Synn (May 6, 2010)

OMG, they didn't even fix the scene where Pain appears without the piercings in this week's episode! That's so lame!!


----------



## Zerst?ren (May 6, 2010)

I've just watched eight minutes and the animation is HILARIOUS!


----------



## vered (May 6, 2010)

yea the begining had some sketchy art parts.but from the second part of the ep its all good.


----------



## Zerst?ren (May 6, 2010)

Scary Shit.



More


----------



## Sphyer (May 6, 2010)

Lol Chouji's cheeks look like ass cheeks .


----------



## vered (May 6, 2010)

lool the chouji part was well animated but very funny as welll.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 6, 2010)




----------



## whatuwan (May 6, 2010)

From latest episode :ho

*Spoiler*: __ 




 kakashi is picking Pein's nose 
With a shiny Kunai! :ho


----------



## Sphyer (May 6, 2010)

whatuwan said:


> From latest episode :ho
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Wait a second....

Pain=God

God lives in the clouds of heaven...

Kakashi is aiming his Kunai at the sky where Pain is in front of...

Kakashi is trying to peirce the heavens with a kunai !?


----------



## uzumakifan10 (May 6, 2010)

PIERCE THROUGH THE HEAVENS WITH YOUR DRIL-er...KUNAI!  


That's a nice shot of Kakashi's ass.


----------



## whatuwan (May 6, 2010)

another one:

*Spoiler*: __ 



it looks kinda wrong if you ask me 

Behold, a pile blob of pein!


----------



## PeinOwns (May 6, 2010)

I dont usually bitch about animation but this weeks... kakashi vs pain was ruined by it. They just couldn't fucking draw pain better than I could in some shots of him at a distance. The drawing was horrific after it started so well....

Shocking stuff :/


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 6, 2010)

I haven't watched the episode yet, but later I've read some comments... I'm already building bombs. How about you, guys?

//HbS


----------



## spesh (May 6, 2010)

I'm requesting that shot of pain in the distance with a fuzzy head


----------



## neshru (May 6, 2010)

can you guys avoid posting images in png format? It's pretty heavy in a thread like this.


----------



## HeLlGoD (May 6, 2010)

OMG, Majin Buu has returned...


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 6, 2010)

I think we need to make an official rule about PNGs. And get someone to stay on guard.

//HbS


----------



## whatuwan (May 6, 2010)

So which picture format do you recommend?


----------



## Alterdeus (May 6, 2010)

Not poorly drawn, but it's pretty funny


*Spoiler*: __ 




You know the guy(s) animating that part liked doing it


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 7, 2010)

whatuwan said:


> So which picture format do you recommend?


JPEG. We don't need super quality here. I upload all of my pictures as JPEGs in this thread... did anyone notice horrible loss of value?

//HbS


----------



## zorganic (May 7, 2010)

Geez, the last episode was overall pretty badly drawn.

What were they thinking? Fight felt rushed and then Chouji being chased by a rocket had to be 2 minutes.

What the hell...


----------



## f.c. 1908 (May 7, 2010)

_anybody explain me what's wrong with anime Production !!_


----------



## Synn (May 7, 2010)

f.c. 1908 said:


> _anybody explain me what's wrong with anime Production !!_



They're retarded, that's all.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (May 7, 2010)

nice find f. c. that's a huge wtf?


----------



## Momoka (May 7, 2010)

f.c. 1908 said:


> _anybody explain me what's wrong with anime Production !!_



Dey got trolled


----------



## neshru (May 7, 2010)

f.c. 1908 said:


> _anybody explain me what's wrong with anime Production !!_


Congratulations, you have just found out that animated scenes often differ from the manga panels.


----------



## vonmeth (May 7, 2010)

> anybody explain me what's wrong with anime Production !!



I didn't like how they did that scene either, but I get why they did it (to convey how extremely fast Kakashi actually is, of course), and I think it was, at the least, acceptable.  *shrug*


----------



## VioNi (May 7, 2010)

f.c. 1908 said:


> _anybody explain me what's wrong with anime Production !!_




*Oh good God! These animators are messing up the animation... and the fights. Damn these people need to be fired. *


----------



## f.c. 1908 (May 7, 2010)

neshru said:


> Congratulations, you have just found out that animated scenes often differ from the manga panels.



*Congratulations !? 

Do you speak from the Department of PHON services !

I not talking about the difference , but the point has a question mar*k


----------



## Blaze (May 7, 2010)

Its a big disappointment, is there no chance another studio could take Naruto.


----------



## Mr Serenity (May 8, 2010)

I could draw better than the last episode. Where can I send my resume?


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





That's a bomb, by the way.




//HbS


----------



## Archah (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Desert Butterfly (May 8, 2010)

The position of the guy between Tsunade's sister and Obito's reincarnation...What the hell??? O_o


----------



## Synn (May 8, 2010)

I did notice that Ino sister too.  What the hell...? 



Desert Butterfly said:


> The position of the guy between Tsunade's sister and Obito's reincarnation...What the hell??? O_o



He's waiting for an injection...


----------



## katan667 (May 8, 2010)

HAHAHA wow! nice find!


----------



## Momoka (May 8, 2010)

What the heck 
repped


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 8, 2010)

I remember manga panel for a similar scene. We had, among the injured, Orochimaru, Danzou, Kakashi, Zabuza, Haku, pre-uchihafest Sasuke, pre-skip Sasuke, and a whole bunch of other characters I can't remember. But there were 11 or 12 of those clones.

//HbS


----------



## neshru (May 8, 2010)

Mr Serenity said:


> I could draw better than the last episode. Where can I send my resume?


I'd love to see your fan made animation. I'm sure it would look better than an official episode.


----------



## whatuwan (May 9, 2010)

The Guy below Sakura's Brother either came or is on a high


----------



## Kankurette (May 9, 2010)

Hi, Chouza fangirl here. The QUALITY FUCKING ANIMATION made me die a little inside. And he looked relatively on-model compared to Pein. Kakashi wasn't too shittily drawn, thank G-d.
I can't be arsed trawling Imageshack as I'm at work, so


----------



## Spigy (May 9, 2010)

You know without trying, at least 30-40 pictures could be posted from this episode alone...


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 9, 2010)

Kankurette said:


> Hi, Chouza fangirl here. The QUALITY FUCKING ANIMATION made me die a little inside. And he looked relatively on-model compared to Pein. Kakashi wasn't too shittily drawn, thank G-d.
> I can't be arsed trawling Imageshack as I'm at work, so


The fuck is this garbage?

But I agree with the missile. I was like "HE'S GETTING EXCITED!"

//HbS


----------



## uzumakifan10 (May 9, 2010)

So much shittiness in one episode.


----------



## geG (May 9, 2010)

Kankurette said:


> Hi, Chouza fangirl here. The QUALITY FUCKING ANIMATION made me die a little inside.



He was a lot better drawn than the Chouza in your sig


----------



## VioNi (May 9, 2010)

*Oh good God. I've seen enough after this one. *


----------



## Kankurette (May 10, 2010)

Geg said:


> He was a lot better drawn than the Chouza in your sig


We're going to have to disagree on that one.
And the animation was generally a bit meh in Part 1. It's improved considerably since, which is why the QUALITY ANIMATION irritated me so much.


----------



## lodmad (May 10, 2010)

Kankurette said:


> We're going to have to disagree on that one.
> And the animation was generally a bit meh in Part 1. It's improved considerably since, which is why the QUALITY ANIMATION irritated me so much.


The animation was superb. The art had its moments.

The matrix scene that everyone bitches about, had awesome animation.

In this episode Chouji and Chouza looked genuinely fat (I hope Chouji doesn't hear this ).


----------



## geG (May 10, 2010)

Nah personally I thought the Matrix part was the one part of the episode where the animation quality really dropped. That could have been done a lot better.


----------



## Black☆Star (May 10, 2010)

That man in front of Obito's reincarnation sure knows how to heal an injured ninja


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 10, 2010)

akkadiaN said:


> That man in front of Obito's reincarnation sure knows how to heal an injured ninja


By crying over his dead body?

//HbS


----------



## Desert Butterfly (May 10, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> By crying over his dead body?
> 
> //HbS



Probably yes, unless the dead ninja is hyper-endowed and this is a subtle yaoi scene


----------



## Selva (May 10, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> By crying over his dead body?
> 
> //HbS


You lack imagination!


----------



## Synn (May 10, 2010)

Desert Butterfly said:


> Probably yes, unless the dead ninja is hyper-endowed and this is a subtle yaoi scene



I vote for the yaoi subtle scene.


----------



## VioNi (May 10, 2010)

David1822 said:


> I vote for the yaoi subtle scene.



*Me too. *


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 11, 2010)

I maybe lack imagination, but some people... 

//HbS


----------



## KohZa (May 12, 2010)

lol at the ninja between tsunade sister and obito reincarnation.


----------



## Purgatory (May 12, 2010)

Is that Frankenstein's retarded brother?


----------



## Synn (May 12, 2010)

Purgatory said:


> Is that Frankenstein's retarded brother?


----------



## uzumakifan10 (May 12, 2010)

I see the lulz is still going strong today.


----------



## Selva (May 13, 2010)

Naruto looks HUGE here! 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## lucid1 (May 13, 2010)

Lol the animation looks on par with fanfiction these days.


----------



## VioNi (May 13, 2010)

*Good Lord @ Giant Naruto.  Strange, very strange animation.*


----------



## neshru (May 13, 2010)

that's either a colouring error or there's something wrong with his head:


----------



## Oishiitebayo (May 13, 2010)

Paint or Ibiki? I dont see it


----------



## Chaos Control (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Momoka (May 13, 2010)

^ that looks like a pokemon 



selvaspeedy said:


> Naruto looks HUGE here!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That's because he ate one of those mushrooms and is getting taller!! 
Alice in Wonderland logic


----------



## Reavie (May 13, 2010)

:ho


----------



## Desert Butterfly (May 13, 2010)

^ I _knew_ that was going to be posted 
Yuri Animal Love


----------



## katan667 (May 13, 2010)

Lmao, looks like metal slug or something


----------



## KohZa (May 13, 2010)

Reavie said:


> :ho


oh my


----------



## Nightwish (May 13, 2010)

Reavie said:


> :ho



lol, slug smexing


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 16, 2010)

And look how they drawn them 

//HbS


----------



## thesh00ter (May 16, 2010)

why do they have such a hard time drawing blondes? (Naruto/Ino/sometimes Tsunade)


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 16, 2010)

whatuwan said:


> Sorry, I can't resist editing this picture . I had to do it
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ Edited pic_


You can't hotlink that.

//HbS


----------



## whatuwan (May 16, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> You can't hotlink that.
> 
> //HbS


So i can't post the pictures through the albums in the NF? Do i need to use an image hosting site? Sorry, im still pretty new here


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 16, 2010)

Use an imagehost like tinypic.com or imageshack.us . Don't give us direct links to pictures in such places as NF albums, that just won't work. Not in an


----------



## whatuwan (May 16, 2010)

(Repost)


neshru said:


> that's either a colouring error or there's something wrong with his head:


I cant resist editing neshru's pic . I can't help it 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FakePeace (May 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Gotta catch 'em all!
Great picture


----------



## ninjaneko (May 16, 2010)

Now we need one with Kakashi vs Pain  
A wild Deva Pain appeared!
Go Kakashi!
Kakashi uses Raikiri.
Pain dodges.
Pain uses Shinra Tensei.
It's super efffective!
Kakashi has fainted!
Use Chouji.
Asura Realm uses Heat Seeking Missile.
Flee.
Something like that lol


----------



## Barunk (May 16, 2010)

Watching some old episodes I stumbled upon these two happy fellows


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 16, 2010)

Wrong thread, dude.

//HbS


----------



## geG (May 16, 2010)

Well the old thread kinda vanished into the internet ether


----------



## zolbeg (May 16, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



Can someone reverse the mouth of the "Why so shocked?" picture? I think that would make it even funnier but I don't know how to do it.


----------



## Barunk (May 16, 2010)

zolbeg said:


> Can someone reverse the mouth of the "Why so shocked?" picture? I think that would make it even funnier but I don't know how to do it.


----------



## Kosan (May 16, 2010)

Animal Pain is in love! <3


----------



## neshru (May 16, 2010)

creepy

___


----------



## Bill G (May 16, 2010)

ninjaneko said:


> Now we need one with Kakashi vs Pain
> A wild Deva Pain appeared!
> Go Kakashi!
> Kakashi uses Raikiri.
> ...



Too soon


----------



## Purgatory (May 16, 2010)

CRAB BATTLE!



selvaspeedy said:


> Naruto looks HUGE here!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



His right leg looks deformed. This also reminds me of Funkytown.


----------



## whatuwan (May 16, 2010)

If only those ANBUs used that frying biscuit technique on that lobster... it would have been super effective and the ANBU would have an epic lobster meal :ho

 that's strange... aren't all of pein's summons possess a rinnegan eye. This giant lobster clearly does not show rinnegan eyes.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (May 18, 2010)

Such QUALITY animation.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (May 18, 2010)

whatuwan said:


> If only those ANBUs used that frying biscuit technique on that lobster... it would have been super effective and the ANBU would have an epic lobster meal :ho
> 
> that's strange... aren't all of pein's summons possess a rinnegan eye. This giant lobster clearly does not show rinnegan eyes.



they're either too tiny to see or it's just filler being filler.


----------



## clemy (May 20, 2010)

Reavie said:


> :ho




and ino's p0rn shippuuden outfit helps a lot...


----------



## Ikbenik (May 20, 2010)

It seems like Kishi is a bit perverted...


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 20, 2010)

Suck it, all the day all the way!

//HbS


----------



## Kathutet (May 20, 2010)

Barunk said:


> Watching some old episodes I stumbled upon these two happy fellows


nothing wrong here


----------



## Barunk (May 20, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> nothing wrong here



psst,

shika's pants


----------



## Kathutet (May 20, 2010)

nothing wrong there


----------



## viduka0101 (May 20, 2010)

*How lazy can these animators get...*


*Spoiler*: __ 




*...when they can't extend only three fucking white lines*


*is definitely not the Akatsuki mark*


*
that's not a even cloud,that's a pile of wale blubber*


----------



## Mintaka (May 20, 2010)

viduka0101 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RUN EVERYONE THE AKATSUKI IMPOSTERS ARE HERE!!!


----------



## neshru (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Chaos Control (May 20, 2010)

Pain kinda looks silly here


----------



## chibbselect (May 20, 2010)

Chaos Control said:


> Pain kinda looks silly here



"Ima fairy princess, and you're my prince... weee..." *twirls around while holding kono by the neck*


----------



## RotoSequence (May 20, 2010)

hyperdeath said:


> "Ima fairy princess, and your my prince... weee..." *twirls around while holding kono by the neck*



Taking lessons from?


----------



## uzumakifan10 (May 22, 2010)

^ Oh damn


----------



## Mori (May 22, 2010)

^   My thoughts exactly.

lol @ the one neshru posted too.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (May 22, 2010)

end of frame cut here ^


----------



## Olivia (May 23, 2010)

Couldn't resist 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Purgatory (May 23, 2010)

KonanSenpai said:


> Couldn't resist
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Gee, I didn't know Ebisu liked it rough :ho


----------



## ninjaneko (May 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Konohamaru looks a bit sickly_ 




Zombie Kono?




*Spoiler*: _Gwah! What is that horrible green blob?!_ 




Save me!




*Spoiler*: _It was an itsy bitsy teeny weeny... ♫_ 





That pose makes Sasuke look like a model for a figure drawing class XD


*Spoiler*: _Another way to look at that scene_ 




Karin has just been informed that she is not welcome during "guy time." 

Sasu: ...So yeah. Get out.
Karin: You're what?! ...w--Him?!
Sui: You didn't know...? 







*Spoiler*: _Somewhere, in an Alternate Universe where Sasuke has hormones..._ 




...either that tiny towel has inevitably fallen, or his hand isn't where it should be.


----------



## Burke (May 25, 2010)

Oooo your good at this game


----------



## Vasp (May 28, 2010)

Kubo infiltrates Naruto


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Huntress (May 28, 2010)

Vasp said:


> Kubo infiltrates Naruto
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



LMFAO!!! 

THE HEART. Since when were you under the impression that this was Naruto? Just as planned.


----------



## Vai (May 28, 2010)

DISREGARD YOUR ANIME, ADQUIRE KUBO.


----------



## KohZa (May 28, 2010)

^ lol kubo .


----------



## Kathutet (May 28, 2010)

Vasp said:


> Kubo infiltrates Naruto
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


​


----------



## Kuromaku (May 28, 2010)

Vasp said:


> Kubo infiltrates Naruto
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Foreshadowing of future trolling to come seeing I?


----------



## Hunted by sister (May 29, 2010)

Vasp said:


> Kubo infiltrates Naruto
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




//HbS


----------



## liborek3 (May 29, 2010)

Kubo trollin' in Naruto? Nice catch.


----------



## Kage (May 29, 2010)

i wont quote that kubo cameo but ROTFL


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 29, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> Foreshadowing of future trolling to come seeing I?


It a bad sign when the King himself appears.


----------



## Lucrecia (May 29, 2010)

Vasp said:


> Kubo infiltrates Naruto
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



                .


----------



## whatuwan (May 29, 2010)

Well, who's next? Bleach characters infiltrating in Naruto?


----------



## uzumakifan10 (May 29, 2010)

I totally


----------



## Blaze (May 29, 2010)

Great find. Kubo in your anime is not a good sign.


----------



## Beelzejow (May 29, 2010)

FapJap said:


> Great find. Kubo in your anime is not a good sign.



_Notice that the same episode Kubo was in, the entire village was trolled destroyed._


----------



## Nightwish (May 29, 2010)

Vai said:


> DISREGARD YOUR ANIME, ADQUIRE KUBO.



I lol'd.


----------



## gabzilla (May 29, 2010)

Vasp said:


> Kubo infiltrates Naruto
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



_That explains everything._


----------



## Malicious (May 29, 2010)

Vasp said:


> Kubo infiltrates Naruto
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 

OMFG!!


----------



## Synn (May 31, 2010)

KonanSenpai said:


> Couldn't resist
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Ebisu like it rough!


----------



## Sheireen (May 31, 2010)

Vasp said:


> Kubo infiltrates Naruto
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I didn't expect this


----------



## Palta (May 31, 2010)

Vasp said:


> Kubo infiltrates Naruto
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Kubo:


EDIT: Light would look like Kubo if he wore sunglasses in this pic.


----------



## Burke (May 31, 2010)

Yeah, kewl, that is funny, but can we stop talking about one screenshot and post more funnies? D:


----------



## whatuwan (May 31, 2010)

There were a number of scenes in that episode when Pain looked like a scarecrow


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 31, 2010)

Doesn't Naruto's Sage Mode face at the end of the episode look a little...off?



Manga coloring:


----------



## Awesome (May 31, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Doesn't Naruto's Sage Mode face at the end of the episode look a little...off?
> 
> 
> 
> Manga coloring:



Everything is wrong with that


----------



## Immortal (May 31, 2010)

damn that manga coloring is so much better... didn't even notice that.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 1, 2010)

xXl Immortality lXx said:


> damn that manga coloring is so much better... didn't even notice that.


That's the official Manga Coloring that was released in Shonen Jump. 

Did the animators just get lazy? It looks like a first draft pic! I've seen fanmade anime colorings better than that!


----------



## Palta (Jun 1, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Doesn't Naruto's Sage Mode face at the end of the episode look a little...off?
> 
> 
> 
> Manga coloring:



I always thought there was something odd with that scene. 
Now I see what it is and I'm dissapointed.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 2, 2010)

His face is a bit thinner, and the perspective's different because it works well with the shot of him lifting his head. The dynamism in the shot is due to the momentum of his head lifting up. In the manga, Kishi had to rely on dynamism with a single image, and thus gave Naruto a slightly out-of-character intensity that worked for that single shot.

Other than that, yeah, the colouring change confuses me a little bit. I guess they decided that red didn't look good on television or something, which is understandable. Could be the same reason they changed the colour of Gaara's sash from Red in the manga to White; because Red was just too "busy" for TV scenes.


...

I'm no fun


----------



## neshru (Jun 2, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Doesn't Naruto's Sage Mode face at the end of the episode look a little...off?


It's not really off (it doesn't look bad), that's just how that animator drew him.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 2, 2010)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Doesn't Naruto's Sage Mode face at the end of the episode look a little...off?
> 
> 
> 
> Manga coloring:


Shadows are... awkward. Especially his right eye.

//HbS


----------



## Synn (Jun 2, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Shadows are... awkward. Especially his right eye.
> 
> //HbS



The shadows are horrific.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 2, 2010)

The shadows imply his nose is pointed and that's it.

The right-eye shadow is a leftover from when his eye was closed, and it works brilliantly there. When open, it looks a tad awkward, barely anything bad however.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jun 2, 2010)

Huh? What about the color? Because it looks like orange in the anime and slightly reddish orange in the manga, nearly the same hue as Gamakichi and his clothes... Might as well say his hair color is different...

The only thing I see really different is the shape not being as oblong.


----------



## RotoSequence (Jun 2, 2010)

ninjaneko said:


> Huh? What about the color? Because it looks like orange in the anime and slightly reddish orange in the manga, nearly the same hue as Gamakichi and his clothes... Might as well say his hair color is different...
> 
> The only thing I see really different is the shape not being as oblong.



To be fair, Kishimoto has tended to use a somewhat limited color palette of markers for color pages. Diverging a bit from those few colors in the anime isn't really that big of a deal.


----------



## Somnus (Jun 3, 2010)

You guys shouldn't rage so much over the last episode, Naruto surely didn't


*Spoiler*: __ 




He seems pretty happy


----------



## Synn (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## VioNi (Jun 3, 2010)

^Oh goodness! You posted it here!


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jun 3, 2010)

^ Inoichi-sama has got Inuzuka genes


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 3, 2010)

David1822 said:


>



Obviously the Yamanaka's are vampires .


----------



## Synn (Jun 3, 2010)

VioNi said:


> ^Oh goodness! You posted it here!



I _had_ to. 



Desert Butterfly said:


> ^ Inoichi-sama has got Inuzuka genes



What if Tsume bite Inoichi and infected him with the V-virus?


----------



## VioNi (Jun 3, 2010)

Kakashi: He's been infected with the Orochimaru virus. We must put him down before he leaves and plots against the village.


----------



## Synn (Jun 3, 2010)

VioNi said:


> Kakashi: He's been infected with the Orochimaru virus. We must put him down before he leaves and plots against the village.



They will hunt down the Yamanaka clan!


----------



## VioNi (Jun 3, 2010)

Tsunade: So be it. Vampire hunters! Unite!!!

Neji, Sasuke, Gaara: You called????


----------



## Synn (Jun 3, 2010)

VioNi said:


> Neji, Sasuke, Gaara: You called????



Sasuke doesn't care about vamps. Let's see... 

Let Shino handle it.


----------



## VioNi (Jun 3, 2010)

True. Shino's gonna go bounty hunter. With Kiba by his side. 

Somebody need to crop a photo or something and make that happen.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Insert Naruto Shippuden episode 163*


----------



## Selva (Jun 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





She's sticking to his butt 


Gamabunta looks... stupid here! 


They look kinda retarded!





!!!!!


----------



## VioNi (Jun 3, 2010)

^Oh God no. The bad animation has started again!


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jun 3, 2010)

The last picture...I'm speechless


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 3, 2010)

Gamahiro you stud you


----------



## VioNi (Jun 3, 2010)

^It's kinda scary when it's bigger.


----------



## Selva (Jun 3, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> Gamahiro you stud you


He looks stoned!


----------



## geG (Jun 3, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VioNi (Jun 3, 2010)

^Oh God! Why???!!!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 3, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think my rib is broken jesus fucking christ HAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAAA

//HbS


----------



## Synn (Jun 3, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a dick I see there? 

Naruto is sayin': "Come 2 me, bitch!"


----------



## VioNi (Jun 3, 2010)

16 Lurkers. Yal gots somethin' to say???


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 3, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Jesus fuckbunnies, it's even worse as stills!


----------



## Chaos Control (Jun 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Looks more like a bar fight


Reminds me of Shadow the Hedgehog


Akamaru isn't the only one who can use dynamic marking


----------



## VioNi (Jun 3, 2010)

^I got a stomach ache from those.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jun 3, 2010)

*this was the worst*


----------



## g_core18 (Jun 3, 2010)

Look at the size difference between the three and the two elders. The elders are supposed to be the size of cats where as the the bosses are supposed to be the size of mountains. And you can't even say that they're at difference differences because you can see that they're really aren't.


----------



## Spigy (Jun 3, 2010)

*ROFLMFAO!!!!*


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 3, 2010)

Preta looking bored

Now we can see why. Naruto needs to lrn how 2 aim

You look kinda kewl Naruto's


----------



## Selva (Jun 3, 2010)

How to crush an annoying summon?

:ho


----------



## Synn (Jun 3, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> How to crush an annoying summon?
> 
> :ho


----------



## Morati (Jun 3, 2010)

Getting teabagged by a 60ft frog, yummy


----------



## Blaze (Jun 3, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> How to crush an annoying summon?
> 
> :ho


 
Haha, I feel sorry for him.


----------



## VioNi (Jun 3, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> How to crush an annoying summon?
> 
> :ho



Damn.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jun 3, 2010)

Animal cruelty. I don't know whether to laugh or be sad

Dog


Rhino


Ram


----------



## [ empty slot ] (Jun 3, 2010)

lol.. i laughed when i saw this... 

chouji... noooo! ..........




:amazed


----------



## Immortal (Jun 3, 2010)

lmao. Gamabunta t-bagged >.<


----------



## XMURADX (Jun 3, 2010)

lol, I saw the latest episode in low quality, but the pics looks even worse now.


----------



## Hydde (Jun 3, 2010)

Whats happening to the show!!! someone answer me!! T_T

Taking in consideration the importane of this fight..... this is not even funny T_T


----------



## Blaze (Jun 3, 2010)

Hydde said:


> Whats happening to the show!!! someone answer me!! T_T
> 
> Taking in consideration the importane of this fight..... this is not even funny T_T


 
It's not like we can do anything. Just try to laugh at it, I guess.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 3, 2010)

FapJap said:


> It's not like we can do anything. Just try to laugh at it, I guess.



While doing your best to hide the tears .


----------



## VioNi (Jun 3, 2010)

^I already cried.


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 4, 2010)

They better have good art and animation for late 166 and beyond! July should be awesome; I'll be devastated if they ruin it.


----------



## Synn (Jun 4, 2010)

Shukumei said:


> July should be awesome; I'll be devastated if they ruin it.



No fillers after this arc?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 4, 2010)

I shed a manly tear after this episode. Really ma- okay, who am I shittin', I was giggling like an insane little girl

//HbS


----------



## neshru (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 4, 2010)

He liked the robo Pain  they broke robo Pain, Gamakichi is now sad 

//HbS


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 4, 2010)

Vasp said:


> Kubo infiltrates Naruto
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


omg, the shit animation yesterday was foreshadowed


----------



## Hero (Jun 4, 2010)

My first signature.


----------



## Blaze (Jun 4, 2010)

^Great one. I'm very close to finishing making my own gif. It's great when you can do it yourself.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeαnne said:


> omg, the shit animation yesterday was foreshadowed



But Kubo actually cares about his anime .


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 4, 2010)

David1822 said:


> No fillers after this arc?


 166 doesn't end the arc by any count. I'm eagerly awaiting the part of the arc which'll be in July.


----------



## Cole (Jun 4, 2010)

Spigy said:


> *ROFLMFAO!!!!*



Awwww, he's happy


----------



## hinata4me (Jun 4, 2010)

He's doing an impression of Suigetsu 



selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Naruto's trying to scare off the Rhino 



Hunted by sister said:


> He liked the robo Pain  they broke robo Pain, Gamakichi is now sad
> 
> //HbS


I was gonna comment on how sad he looked


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 5, 2010)

QUALITY animation is QUALITY


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jun 6, 2010)

This is my first time on this thread. Why do you ask? Because this is the first time the animation team has let me down like this.

I mean this episode was supposed to be a watermark. It was supposed to be epic. And what did they do? THEY FUCKED UP ON NARUTO'S UBER EPISODE!

Never mind that they stuffed the first half of the episode with filler I can live with that. THE ANIMATION WAS SHIT! IT WAS GARBAGE! IT WAS ASS! IT WAS FAIL!

In case you can't tell. I'M MAD. 

Naruto was supposed to have chucked a boss summon. A Rhino. It was supposed to have weight. Was it just me, or did it look like the damn summon shrank, as Naruto picked it up? What the fuck. And they spent more money make the Toads go Ryo Sakazaki on the damn summons than they spent on Naruto himself. What the Fuck dude?!? Not to mention that the death of Ashura realm looked like a still shot...oh wait, it was.

I am just disappointed.

Sorry if this isn't where I was supposed to rant.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 6, 2010)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> This is my first time on this thread. Why do you ask? Because this is the first time the animation team has let me down like this.
> 
> I mean this episode was supposed to be a watermark. It was supposed to be epic. And what did they do? THEY FUCKED UP ON NARUTO'S UBER EPISODE!
> 
> ...



We feel your pain. Next week seems unfortunately similar to this weeks episode as well .


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jun 6, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> We feel your pain. Next week seems unfortunately similar to this weeks episode as well .



Oh my....I feel an Itachi-class man tear coming. 

Thanks Sphyer, the support is appreciated.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 6, 2010)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> Oh my....I feel an Itachi-class man tear coming.
> 
> Thanks Sphyer, the support is appreciated.



No problem. Lets just hope(just a little bit) that the coming episodes wont be as bad.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 7, 2010)

my sig is a tribute to the lastest episode and what happend here


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeαnne said:


> my sig is a tribute to the lastest episode and what happend here



Not funny.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 7, 2010)

Vino said:


> Not funny.


fuck you god of kubo troll animation  <3


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeαnne said:


> my sig is a tribute to the lastest episode and what happend here


It's perfect.

//HbS


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeαnne said:


> my sig is a tribute to the lastest episode and what happend here



I should have known from the start.


----------



## Spigy (Jun 7, 2010)

ROFL...that is too funny


----------



## E.Z.O (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Sphyer (Jun 7, 2010)

E.Z.O said:


>



Manga spoilers aren't allowed in this section .


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 7, 2010)

Effin hilarious.


----------



## Evilene (Jun 7, 2010)

Spigy said:


> *ROFLMFAO!!!!*



LOL woooow.

That's some seriously bad animation here.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 8, 2010)

^ When I saw that scene in the anime it looked more like the rhino was floating away after Naruto supposedly threw it in the air.  Oh QUALITY animation strikes again.


----------



## whatuwan (Jun 8, 2010)

Jeαnne said:


> my sig is a tribute to the lastest episode and what happend here


So, it seems Kubo ABSORBED the good animation from Naruto and sent it to Bleach!


----------



## Synn (Jun 8, 2010)

OMG!


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 9, 2010)

When's next episode coming out?


----------



## Blaze (Jun 9, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> When's next episode coming out?


 
Tommorow. Talk about it here Bee escaped


----------



## whatuwan (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't know why but this looks kinda awkward 

*Spoiler*: __ 





Does anyone want a custom massage? Rasenrengan style?


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 10, 2010)

I found something.  Naruto's criss cross eyes, his flesh glove of a hand, the girl's face...


----------



## katan667 (Jun 10, 2010)

grab a broom and help us clean the battlefield naruto!


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 10, 2010)

^ And I JIZZED IN MY PANTS.


----------



## katan667 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







I find their expressions funny. they're like OH SNAP!


----------



## Selva (Jun 10, 2010)

^ lmao 

Anyways, this scene just cracked me up a lot :rofl

Gamabunta is rolling like a ball!


----------



## Burke (Jun 10, 2010)

Someone get a screenshot of shika when he says "Damn it!"


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 10, 2010)

So many things wrong with Naruto's foot


----------



## liborek3 (Jun 10, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> So many things wrong with Naruto's foot



Ouch!


----------



## Chaos Control (Jun 10, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> So many things wrong with Naruto's foot



Naruto:  Is going to be okay?

Dr. Pain: ...


----------



## katan667 (Jun 10, 2010)

Shikamaru's face seems a little weird but i don't know what's wrong with it..


----------



## Selva (Jun 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 


















The sizes of the summons are kinda messed up! :/




Wow! O_o


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 10, 2010)

That's some epic fighting going on.


----------



## Selva (Jun 10, 2010)

^ It's like they're cooking a meal or something!


----------



## Sunako (Jun 10, 2010)

Frog soup seeing I?


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 10, 2010)

Why so serious, Hinata-chan?


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 10, 2010)

Man the QUALITY animation is just piling in this FC today, huh?


And are the frogs making some stewed Pain?


Oh and Katan in the Shikamaru pic, one of his pupils is a bit higher than the other, and he's missing some of the black outline at the bottom of his one eye.

And in that one picture where Pain and Naruto are supposed to be fighting they look like they're getting ready to do the bro bump (bumping their fists together as a greating)


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 10, 2010)

I seriously hope they keep this terrible animation up for the remainder of this arc


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 10, 2010)

Does Naruto's face look a little too long/thin here or is it just me?


----------



## vonmeth (Jun 10, 2010)

No, that is bad Naruto! There will be no raping!


Copy and paste or does the left Naruto find something more interesting to the left ...


Coloring book?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 10, 2010)

akkadiaN said:


> Why so serious, Hinata-chan?


Jesus Christ what the fuck happened to his face?! It's like a deformed face with a fetus on it.

//HbS


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 10, 2010)

^ Lmao, at the last pic, Naruto's hair makes it look like the Pain guy's shoulder is on fire or something.


And in the Hinata pic, the guy reaching out to her has the face of a toddler.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 10, 2010)

whatuwan said:


> I don't know why but this looks kinda awkward
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Rasengan Back Breast Massage service.

//HbS


----------



## g_core18 (Jun 10, 2010)

Fuck. Why are they getting 7 year olds to animate this?


----------



## Sadako (Jun 10, 2010)

akkadiaN said:


> Why so serious, Hinata-chan?



I love that guy's giant hand  Even though he's reaching out, it's still way too big. 

And I won't even mention all the other things that are wrong with this pic. I'm grateful though, it gave me one hell of a laugh.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 10, 2010)

Its like an animated coloring book. 

And since when did Hinata have pupils?


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 10, 2010)

akkadiaN said:


> Why so serious, Hinata-chan?


----------



## Kosan (Jun 10, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> That's some epic fighting going on.



But if they are cooking, then what the hell is the green frog doing? Cutting the air?


----------



## katan667 (Jun 10, 2010)

Kosan said:


> But if they are cooking, then what the hell is the green frog doing? Cutting the air?



sharpening his blades for the meat


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 10, 2010)

katan667 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



        

Katan, I'll rep you if you could make this about a third smaller. I wanna put this in my sig; it's too fuckin good to pass up!


----------



## Chaos Control (Jun 10, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> ^ lmao
> 
> Anyways, this scene just cracked me up a lot :rofl
> 
> Gamabunta is rolling like a ball!


He has great skill to remain perfectly still throughout that.


----------



## Blaze (Jun 10, 2010)

Hahahahaha some of those gifs and images are just hahahahahaha.


----------



## Synn (Jun 10, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> That's some epic fighting going on.



:rofl :rofl



akkadiaN said:


> Why so serious, Hinata-chan?



OMG, she looks so retarded there!


----------



## tiff-tiff86 (Jun 10, 2010)

Kosan said:


> But if they are cooking, then what the hell is the green frog doing? Cutting the air?



It looks like he's trying to land an airplane!


----------



## Chaos Control (Jun 10, 2010)

David1822 said:


> OMG, she looks so retarded there!



She looks so retarded that you don't notice the abomination behind her.


----------



## Blaze (Jun 10, 2010)

Forget the fight. I would pay to see those toads cook.


----------



## Armaroller (Jun 10, 2010)

Am I really the first to do this?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 11, 2010)

Perhaps the frogs are cooking bug stew?


----------



## Vanity (Jun 11, 2010)

akkadiaN said:


> Why so serious, Hinata-chan?



That's probably the worst picture I've ever seen of her.

They should really be animating this better. >_<


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah, it'd suck if when she's having her big moment she suddenly starts "lookin kinda cool." (meaning crappy animation)


----------



## Vanity (Jun 11, 2010)

The female characters don't get many moments in this series really...so I just wish it was better done....instead of it being the worst looking picture I've ever seen of that character. :S


----------



## Kadaobi (Jun 11, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Wow! O_o



They look like they're cleaning something XD This makes me laugh as well


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 11, 2010)

g_core18 said:


> Fuck. Why are they getting 7 year olds to animate this?


Because it's cheaper.

Actually, scratch that. They don't need to pay 7 years old.

As for that...
I bet they're making some french frogs' legs delicacy.


----------



## Synn (Jun 11, 2010)

Chaos Control said:


> She looks so retarded that you don't notice the abomination behind her.



That must be a Hyuuga thing.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice heads

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 11, 2010)

Fuck, even fillers had bigger budget. What the fuck? Is it an echo from Itachi vs Sasuke and Jiraiya vs Pain?

//HbS


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 11, 2010)

^ The hell? Naruto's got like the face of an old man in that picture.


----------



## aozoranotsuki (Jun 11, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> ^ The hell? Naruto's got like the face of an old man in that picture.



lol because he wasnt meant to be see still frame in a high speed scene.

but when they were fighting i got reminded of samurai champloo

or gramps vs. the old blind guy in the boondocks


----------



## Blaze (Jun 11, 2010)

That girlish taijutsu was so awkard I had to totally turn my brain off to continue watching.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 11, 2010)

Aww, Hinata's so nice.  pek


----------



## OniKid91 (Jun 11, 2010)

...LOL


----------



## Kage (Jun 11, 2010)

akkadiaN said:


> Why so serious, Hinata-chan?


----------



## Blueprint (Jun 11, 2010)

Kage said:


>



That God awful Hinata


----------



## Chaos Control (Jun 11, 2010)

But seriously what is up with the hyuuga guy behind her?  Is that suppose to be his ear or what?


----------



## f.c. 1908 (Jun 12, 2010)

_*1+1=3.08 *_


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 12, 2010)

Didn't know Pain had furry wolf legs .


----------



## xTHExRAGNAROKx (Jun 12, 2010)

katan667 said:


> Shikamaru's face seems a little weird but i don't know what's wrong with it..



Its his pupils. they arent aligned.


----------



## Blaze (Jun 12, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tell me this is edited, please.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 12, 2010)

^ Nope.  That's not edited.


Shikamaru's also missing the eyeliner at the bottom of his right eye.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice thumb .


----------



## Sirius B (Jun 12, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> Nice thumb .



Oh God, Why?


----------



## chibbselect (Jun 12, 2010)

f.c. 1908 said:


> _*1+1=3.08 *_



wtf@the Pain on the left. He looks like a little kid...
and GB's eyes are kinda


----------



## AVV Enrico (Jun 12, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> Didn't know Pain had furry wolf legs .




pain is a beast


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 12, 2010)

Can somebody edit this pic with "HOLY SHIT" across the bottom in white?  I wanna use it.



Reps will be awarded.


----------



## Blaze (Jun 12, 2010)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Can somebody edit this pic with "HOLY SHIT" across the bottom in white? I wanna use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Reps will be awarded.



I did'nt resize it since you didn't mention it. Hope it's all right.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 12, 2010)

FapJap said:


> I did'nt resize it since you didn't mention it. Hope it's all right.



Yeah I forgot to mention the resizing, but that was only a little bit so it doesn't matter much. Thank you, I shall now store this for future use! Maybe for my sig too!


----------



## Koi (Jun 12, 2010)

f.c. 1908 said:


> _*1+1=3.08 *_


Bunta is so over this.


----------



## f.c. 1908 (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, Naruto needs to eat something other than ramen if he wants to stay healthy.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 17, 2010)

Can you find how this is bad?


----------



## PeinOwns (Jun 17, 2010)

KonanSenpai said:


> Can you find how this is bad?



the 8 tails eyes look funny


----------



## Olivia (Jun 17, 2010)

PeinOwns said:


> the 8 tails eyes look funny



Also look at the two and four tails mouths


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 17, 2010)

It looks like Pain is going to make Naruto do things to him .


----------



## whatuwan (Jun 17, 2010)

Pain: "I now decleare you knighthood, sir Naruto Uzumaki! I now pronounce you as sir Naruto Uzumaki"


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 17, 2010)

KonanSenpai said:


> Can you find how this is bad?



I love that's basically: Epic Epic Epic LOLSlug Epic Epic.


----------



## tashtin (Jun 17, 2010)

KonanSenpai said:


> Can you find how this is bad?



is it me or does it look like the 8 tails has an erection


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh god.  They look like a line of collectors toys.


----------



## Burke (Jun 17, 2010)

The obvious flaw is the Hachibi's eye ball


----------



## VioNi (Jun 17, 2010)

Kneel before Christ!


----------



## viduka0101 (Jun 17, 2010)

KonanSenpai said:


> Can you find how this is bad?



i'll tell you how bad is it
the animators were so lazy that they copied every single bijuu from this image 

and overlapped them on a dull background
the image is from the second databooks artwoork
also notice how they simplified everything to the max including the 7 tails' tail which is now  green instead of colorful


----------



## VioNi (Jun 17, 2010)

Damn lazy ass animators.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 17, 2010)

KonanSenpai said:


> Can you find how this is bad?



1. Hachibi's eye 

2. Nanabi's tails


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jun 17, 2010)

KonanSenpai said:


> Can you find how this is bad?



reminds me of power rangers some how


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 18, 2010)

KonanSenpai said:


> Can you find how this is bad?


It looks like hachibi is giving us the stink eye.


----------



## neshru (Jun 18, 2010)

coloring error


----------



## Synn (Jun 18, 2010)

^ OMG, his eye!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 18, 2010)

DEAR GOD

//HbS


----------



## Palta (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 18, 2010)

Naruto's eye makes me cry.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 18, 2010)

Banshō Ten'in


----------



## Zentai (Jun 18, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> Banshō Ten'in



That is so creepily off center. It reminds me of my plushie. It has the same problem.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 18, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> Banshō Ten'in



The first pic looks like Naruto's pleasuring himself with Fuka's corpse  and the fourth one just looks hilarious!


----------



## Armaroller (Jun 18, 2010)

Nah, he's just playing a game of frogball!


----------



## Synn (Jun 19, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> Banshō Ten'in



Naruto looks so retarded!


----------



## Rzerox21xx (Jun 19, 2010)

Naruto fails on getting the touchdown after getting tackled. It does look like a football game. Frogball. Nice Armaroller. You almost made me spit my drink at the computer screen lol.


----------



## XMURADX (Jun 19, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> Banshō Ten'in



What the hell is Naruto doing to a dead frog.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 19, 2010)

Perhaps Naruto was having an orgasm with Fuka's corpse and when the Pain pulled him towards him the reason his pupils are all retarded looking is because he wasn't done with his orgasm yet or something...

I just don't know.


----------



## Blaze (Jun 19, 2010)

For a second I thought they were playing catch dead fukusaku game. Oh well.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 19, 2010)

It seems like the main thing the animators have trouble with is Naruto's ears and pupils.


----------



## Synn (Jun 19, 2010)

^ His ears are huge!


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 19, 2010)

Long face is long.  

And his hands are kind of meh


----------



## Armaroller (Jun 19, 2010)

Rzerox21xx said:


> Naruto fails on getting the touchdown after getting tackled. It does look like a football game. Frogball. Nice Armaroller. You almost made me spit my drink at the computer screen lol.



Thanks, I made a picture, but imageshack ate it.


----------



## Kiss (Jun 19, 2010)

KonanSenpai said:


> Can you find how this is bad?



Gotta catch 'em all! 

I immediately thought of Pokemon when I saw that shot. XD



Sphyer said:


> Banshō Ten'in



Holy shit.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 19, 2010)

Shippuden does it again.  

From the previews it looks like Hinata's moment in the spotlight will have better animation quality.


----------



## Sakubo (Jun 19, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> It seems like the main thing the animators have trouble with is Naruto's ears and pupils.



those are some elephant ears


----------



## afterdark (Jun 20, 2010)

it's not even funny or poorly drawn but, I don't know... 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hitt (Jun 20, 2010)

afterdark said:


> it's not even funny or poorly drawn but, I don't know...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



OMG...

That...that...demands an edit.  DEMANDS IT.  But only the Bathouse can display it on these forums.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 20, 2010)

^ It was fine until Hinata opened her mouth.


----------



## Synn (Jun 20, 2010)

afterdark said:


> it's not even funny or poorly drawn but, I don't know...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 

She's farting! :rofl


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 20, 2010)

This is why she's getting the endings, not you.

*Spoiler*: __ 










afterdark said:


> it's not even funny or poorly drawn but, I don't know...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


COCK GOES WHERE?


//HbS


----------



## Synn (Jun 20, 2010)

^  You're the best!


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 21, 2010)

^ Just lol to the highest degree


----------



## Rpg Exposition (Jun 21, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> This is why she's getting the endings, not you.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




Did Sakura milk herself there?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 21, 2010)

It's Hinata, the word is "cream", not "milk", and not by herself 

//HbS


----------



## Palta (Jun 21, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> This is why she's getting the endings, not you.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Awesome.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 21, 2010)

Amazing how many unintentional raep and/or orgasm faces you can find in the anime.


----------



## Zentai (Jun 21, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> Amazing how many unintentional raep and/or orgasm faces you can find in the anime.



Lol, the pic is hilarious.

That's because the animators are insinuating something. :ho


----------



## Rpg Exposition (Jun 21, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> It's Hinata, the word is "cream", not "milk", and not by herself
> 
> //HbS



I meant in the top part the wet spot around her boobs.


----------



## katan667 (Jun 21, 2010)

subliminal messaging?


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 21, 2010)

All anime is naughty tentacles anyway:


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh look guys. Naruto's at it again .




Looks like he learned how to use BT with his dick .


----------



## KohZa (Jun 21, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> Oh look guys. Naruto's at it again .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh naruto .


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm sure they're just playing football.  Hopefully...


----------



## afterdark (Jun 22, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> Amazing how many unintentional raep and/or orgasm faces you can find in the anime.




*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 22, 2010)

Rpg Exposition said:


> I meant in the top part the wet spot around her boobs.


Aaaahhhh.... this one... she probably was so angry she drooled. It can't be a bust shadow, can it?

//HbS


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 22, 2010)

That thar's some mighty fine orgasm faces.


----------



## Synn (Jun 22, 2010)

afterdark said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Oh God! Naruto is taking it up the ass for the first time.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 22, 2010)

You can probably tell that the statue has a hard on right about then.


----------



## Synn (Jun 22, 2010)

^ Just look at Naruto's face, it seems to hurt a little without lub.


----------



## Burke (Jun 22, 2010)

1000 years of rep to anyone who flips his mouth around into a smile.


----------



## Palta (Jun 22, 2010)

N??ps said:


> 1000 years of rep to anyone who flips his mouth around into a smile.


Here you go 

Reps for the idea


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 22, 2010)

^ Oh man, so much lulz.


----------



## Aazadan (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## neshru (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Zentai (Jun 23, 2010)

Very much lulz coming from me.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh God, I feel so violated after coming here.


----------



## Rpg Exposition (Jun 23, 2010)

I thought I might add this.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 23, 2010)

^ Problem, Pain?


----------



## Blaze (Jun 23, 2010)

So many lulz can be found in one episode. Can't wait to see what the next episode will provide.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 23, 2010)

Palta said:


> Here you go
> 
> Reps for the idea


----------



## Zentai (Jun 23, 2010)

Rpg Exposition said:


> I thought I might add this.



Looks like Naruto's turning into a Simpson.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 23, 2010)

I love that smiley face on Naruto.


----------



## Kiss (Jun 24, 2010)

He enjoys teh pain.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 24, 2010)

naruto shipuherpderpdurp

[sp=hinata uses charm][/sp]
[sp=naruto used harden naruto's defense rose greatly naruto's attack rose sharply naru...][/sp]


kinda looks like he's about to laugh his ass off when his female friend got wtfpwnd  /reactionfaceGET


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 24, 2010)

Pain gets a taste of why you can't fuck with Hinata .


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jun 24, 2010)

^ Faceless Flat Naruto


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 24, 2010)

Desert Butterfly said:


> ^ Faceless Flat Naruto





He's just chilling with numerous rods stuck in him .


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jun 24, 2010)

^ I guess the sticks deflated his body, poor thing


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## katan667 (Jun 24, 2010)

The first panel is definately "Son, I am disappoint" worthy!


----------



## Kosan (Jun 24, 2010)

But seriously, is it just me, or was Pain more awkwardly drawn than usual? (even if it is from Suzuki  )


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 24, 2010)

What have you done !?


----------



## Nimander (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, that Pain face stuck out like a sore thumb for me the rest of the damn episode.  It was like...really?


----------



## Synn (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Palta (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Mako (Jun 24, 2010)

Derp. That _thing_, doesn't look like Hinata.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 24, 2010)

Little Hinata's eyes were impossibly huge and her limbs too long and thin.


----------



## Bree (Jun 24, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> naruto shipuherpderpdurp
> 
> [sp=hinata uses charm][/sp]
> [sp=naruto used harden naruto's defense rose greatly naruto's attack rose sharply naru...][/sp]
> ...


Omg Kenneth 



Sphyer said:


> He's just chilling with numerous rods stuck in him .



lmaooo


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 24, 2010)

This shit is class.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 24, 2010)

Ōkami said:


> lol Wtf. In the Preview looks Pain so...i dunno.



Someone got fucked up .


----------



## Synn (Jun 24, 2010)

Ōkami said:


> lol Wtf. In the Preview looks Pain so...i dunno.



He looks retarded. :S


----------



## Palta (Jun 24, 2010)

David1822 said:


> He looks retarded. :S



No way! He's just special and his pain is greater than yours!


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 24, 2010)

You are the MAN!! :rofl



Ōkami said:


> lol Wtf. In the Preview looks Pain so...i dunno.



NOOOOO, THE CLOAK CURSE IS GONNA STRIKE AGAIN!!


----------



## Selva (Jun 24, 2010)

Ōkami said:


> lol Wtf. In the Preview looks Pain so...i dunno.


This is what you get for angering Naruto! 


JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> NOOOOO, THE CLOAK CURSE IS GONNA STRIKE AGAIN!!


Oh shit!


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh yeah isn't it like something of a running gag how if an Akatsuki's cloak gets ruined in some way or they lose it they're pretty much screwed?

And in the  pic Pain's head kind of looks like a box.


----------



## Louchan (Jun 24, 2010)

Does anyone have that picture of flat roadkill Naruto?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 24, 2010)

This is so


----------



## Bibiri-kun (Jun 24, 2010)

Nobody reacted to the filler kid with the banana face? I am truly dissappointed, you guys. (I'll get a screenshot for you.)

_Edit:_
Here we go!

Crappy filler kids:


Weird face Pain:


 Dem in-motion shots:

*Spoiler*: __ 










Flat Naruto:


No face, tiny hand:


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 24, 2010)

Anybody else think Hinata kinda looked like a rag doll in some scenes


----------



## Selva (Jun 24, 2010)

Bibiri-kun said:


> Nobody reacted to the filler kid with the banana face? I am truly dissappointed, you guys. (I'll get a screenshot for you.)


Yeah he looked kinda cute


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 24, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Yeah he looked kinda cute



That kid on the left looks like an uglier longer verison of Sai .


----------



## VioNi (Jun 24, 2010)

These animators... are so garbage.  XD


----------



## Bibiri-kun (Jun 24, 2010)

For those who may have missed it; my post has been edited to include pictures from the episode.
@Selva: I don't know about that.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 24, 2010)

Those filler kids at first were like O_O but then they were like LOL.

Oh and Hinata's giant eyes, shiny hair, and blushy cheeks creeped me the fuck out.  

Uncanny Valley, anyone?  She just looked so _off_ in this episode that it made me feel unconsciously wary of her.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 24, 2010)

VioNi said:


> These animators... are so garbage.  XD



WHAT!?!?


----------



## Kek (Jun 24, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> Oh and Hinata's giant eyes, shiny hair, and blushy cheeks creeped me the fuck out.
> 
> Uncanny Valley, anyone?  She just looked so _off_ in this episode that it made me feel unconsciously wary of her.



I actually thought the constant blush was cute 

And I did notice those big eyes


----------



## Zentai (Jun 24, 2010)

Animators always have their bad days. But they certainly don't suck.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 24, 2010)

The only thing I had a problem with was little Hinata's insanely huge eyes when we first saw her in town

I really thought Hinata looked weird here when you compare her with her parents.  Kinda creepy.


----------



## Palta (Jun 25, 2010)

So much win. +reps!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 25, 2010)

Children have big heads.

//HbS


----------



## Judecious (Jun 25, 2010)

Ōkami said:


> lol Wtf. In the Preview looks Pain so...i dunno.



 he looks retard


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Nah, his hair's just a bit wild and he looks buff


----------



## Koi (Jun 25, 2010)

His eyes are on a weird angle but that could just because he's knitting his brows.  Otherwise he looks fine.  And buff.

I'd hit it.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 25, 2010)

Some interesting shots.


Here's a bonus


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 25, 2010)

^ :rofl that's friggin amazing


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 25, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> Here's a bonus



 This is sig-worthy, my man! Reps+


----------



## Burke (Jun 25, 2010)

I kinda liked the animaton this episode


----------



## Selva (Jun 25, 2010)

Reposting from the gifs thread 


Muuux said:


> 166:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blaze (Jun 25, 2010)

lol Naruto's reaction is hilarious.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jun 25, 2010)

^ And that moment was supposed to be dramatic


----------



## Koi (Jun 25, 2010)

Man I hate how they always make her eyes purple.  It's called the WHITE EYE for a reason!  Make that shit gray!


----------



## taiga (Jun 25, 2010)

close-up shots of naruto and hinata were really cute.


----------



## taiga (Jun 25, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> Little Hinata's eyes were impossibly huge and her limbs too long and thin.



welcome to the world of anime. haha,.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Naruto's reaction to Hinata falling hard to the ground was just :rofl


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 26, 2010)

Koi said:


> Man I hate how they always make her eyes purple.  It's called the WHITE EYE for a reason!  Make that shit gray!


Actually, Hinata's eyes really have a purpleish gradient.

//HbS


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 26, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> Some interesting shots.
> 
> 
> Here's a bonus


Lol, you would notice that.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 26, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Lol, you would notice that.



I have a keen eye for the important stuff .


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 26, 2010)

^ You mean the hilariously bad stuff.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 26, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> ^ You mean the hilariously bad stuff.



Same thing .


----------



## taeko (Jun 26, 2010)

young naruto looks better than he normaly was drawed


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 26, 2010)

Can someone take a picture of when Naruto said Pain's chakra is inside of him ?


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 26, 2010)

BlazingInferno said:


> Can someone take a picture of when Naruto said Pain's chakra is inside of him ?



Here you go


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jun 26, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> Here you go



Oh, Naruto...I see what you did there


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 26, 2010)

Pain's rod(s) are coming inside him huh?  

By the way are those rods stabbing Naruto in his butt cheeks?


----------



## Selva (Jun 26, 2010)

This scene was hilarious lol I feel so bad for laughing though 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 26, 2010)

I felt bad for Ma frog but I was kinda laughing during that part in the episode.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 26, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> I felt bad for Ma frog but I was kinda laughing during that part in the episode.


I know, right. xD It was like "Yeah, yeah, you said what you had to say, now get lost."


----------



## Blaze (Jun 26, 2010)

It wasn't her fault. It was Pain why destory her kitchen. That's like taking her reason for living.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 26, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> Here you go


 
:rofl You deserve some reps!


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 26, 2010)

^ Metaphor for something sexual seeing I?


----------



## Jiraaiya93 (Jun 26, 2010)

taeko said:


> young naruto looks better than he normaly was drawed



Much better too.

In ep 166, when you saw Naruto's reaction... I think it was the poorest drawing ever


----------



## Chaos Control (Jun 26, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> Reposting from the gifs thread



That's Epic


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 26, 2010)

^ Naruto's reaction to me is like "Holy Mother Of Unintentional Comedy, Batman!"


----------



## Zentai (Jun 27, 2010)

^ While he's getting some sexual? That'd be one hell of a sex cry. :ho


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 27, 2010)

^ No I mean I just found Naruto's reaction to be hilarious even though it was meant to be dramatic.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 27, 2010)

Some of these are atrocious.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 27, 2010)

Naruto's reaction face to Hinata falling is so hilariously overdone that it looks more like he's laughing with a shocked look on his face.  :rofl


----------



## Grimmie (Jun 27, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> This scene was hilarious lol I feel so bad for laughing though
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That pretty much sums up that scene


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 27, 2010)

This scene made me laugh because Hinata starts to look like a dog sniffing at the ground when she's crawling over to Naruto.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 27, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> This scene was hilarious lol I feel so bad for laughing though
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



This is funny as hell


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 27, 2010)

This shit is comedy gold.  :rofl


----------



## Vanity (Jun 27, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> This shit is comedy gold.  :rofl



At least bad screencaps are good for something, right? XD

Although I wouldn't call the recently posted pics bad....just, yeah, funny.


----------



## Sakubo (Jun 28, 2010)

He looks like a chameleon


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 28, 2010)

He does.  :rofl


----------



## Chaos Control (Jun 28, 2010)

xxtsun said:


> He looks like a chameleon



He's waiting for a fly.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 28, 2010)

xxtsun said:


> He looks like a chameleon



Suzuki seems to like to make Akatsuki members look like reptiles.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 28, 2010)

^ He's just trying to take after Orochimaru.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 29, 2010)

KonanSenpai said:


> Suzuki seems to like to make Akatsuki members look like reptiles.
> 
> I always thought Hidan had a lizard face here:



LOL!! 

Now can someone find a reptilian shot of Deidara from 123?


----------



## Totalus (Jun 29, 2010)

Did anyone notice the part of Hinata's flashback where Naruto has his hand on the table...?

...His hand is backwards...
I'd find it myself but I don't have prntscrn or anything..>_<


----------



## Archah (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey bro, what happened with your hand?


----------



## Louchan (Jun 29, 2010)

Archah said:


> Hey bro, what happened with your hand?


I'm glad I wasn't the only one who noticed that.


----------



## Burke (Jun 29, 2010)

Louchan said:


> I'm glad I wasn't the only one who noticed that.



Hinata noticed it.

Hinata: FTW IS THAT UR THUMB!


----------



## viduka0101 (Jun 29, 2010)

Archah said:


> Hey bro, what happened with your hand?



no need to caption this one
Hinatas face says it all


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 29, 2010)

^ This animation team fails at basic human anatomy at times, huh?


----------



## Hamps (Jul 1, 2010)

Alright, I'm not usually one to mock still frames of animation, since they're taken out of context, but I lol'd hard at these. 

This episode's animation was very good, but had a lot of bizarre styles. It didn't feel like I was even watching Naruto anymore. Expect to see this thread blow up because of it.


----------



## Kelvor (Jul 1, 2010)

This week's episode was..

..

Words fail me.


----------



## Orxon (Jul 1, 2010)

Am I supposed to be taking this seriously?


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 1, 2010)

HATERS GONNA HATE


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 1, 2010)

Today's episode has a lot of funny scenes, almost all the episode but it's still the best episode of Naruto, for me at least.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 1, 2010)

KFC HAS BEEN SHUT DOWN


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 1, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> KFC HAS BEEN SHUT DOWN



What is KFC?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 1, 2010)

Fucking hell.... tell me you're all joking.

//HbS


----------



## Kisuke (Jul 1, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Fucking hell.... tell me you're all joking.
> 
> //HbS


sadly we're not, watch todays episode, you'll lol, then want to go to the animation team and beat their heads in with a brick, for pure irony.


----------



## Palta (Jul 1, 2010)

LOL PAIN

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 1, 2010)

The pics keep on comming   


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Swifty (Jul 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




​I hope you don't mind, Sphyer.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 1, 2010)

Swifty said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fucking great man


----------



## Ko_Ko (Jul 1, 2010)

*DURR IMMA ROADRUNNER, MOOP-MOOP
*


----------



## Hitt (Jul 1, 2010)

Ko_Ko said:


> *DURR IMMA ROADRUNNER, MOOP-MOOP
> *



Holy shit, Sonic the Hedgehog?  ....

I honestly can't wait for Taka to do this ep.  Holy shit will this be epic.


----------



## Ko_Ko (Jul 1, 2010)

"Do you hate me?" 

Poor Pain just can't take the hint that Naruto just isn't that into him.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 1, 2010)

Ko_Ko said:


> "Do you hate me?"
> 
> Poor Pain just can't take the hint that Naruto just isn't that into him.



Darn

If you had Pain say that in the gif, it would have been 100% perfect


----------



## Ko_Ko (Jul 1, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> Darn
> 
> If you had Pain say that in the gif, it would have been 100% perfect



I know man, it's disappointing, but it's not even my gif. I hope someone makes a complete one, but this is the best we got for now.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 1, 2010)

Swifty said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## Sadako (Jul 1, 2010)

Kyuubi loves you, oh yes he does. He eves has a friggin' heart right in the middle of his face.


----------



## Bree (Jul 1, 2010)

Swifty said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This episode is bad 



Ko_Ko said:


> *DURR IMMA ROADRUNNER, MOOP-MOOP
> *





Ko_Ko said:


> "Do you hate me?"
> 
> Poor Pain just can't take the hint that Naruto just isn't that into him.


----------



## Jesus (Jul 1, 2010)

bellezza said:


> Kyuubi loves you, oh yes he does. He eves has a friggin' heart right in the middle of his face.



nice catch            .


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Kαrin (Jul 1, 2010)

I almost pee'ed in my pants from laughing so much.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh fuck, the off model animation is strong with Pain.


----------



## Aristides (Jul 1, 2010)

Awesome animation guys!


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jul 1, 2010)

Its amazing how bad the animation was in some parts


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 1, 2010)

Taka, please, hurry up, I wanna join this train of lulz.

//HbS


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 1, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> Its amazing how bad the animation was in some parts



I don't know if said parts were either shit or absolutely hilarious! Wakabayashi is like Fozzie from the Muppets!

WAKA WAKA, WHO WANTS TO SEE SOME FUNNY-ASS JOKE SHOTS!?


----------



## RandomLurker (Jul 1, 2010)

This episode was QUALITY. Seriously, this has to be one of the most badly drawn episodes of any anime ever. I've seen fan animations that have been done with better quality than this. How did they even get to air this?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## RikodouGai (Jul 1, 2010)

If only Pain did that in the anime.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 1, 2010)

Why must I have spread too much rep in 24 hours !?


----------



## geG (Jul 1, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> Its amazing how bad the animation was in some parts





RandomLurker said:


> This episode was QUALITY. Seriously, this has to be one of the most badly drawn episodes of any anime ever. I've seen fan animations that have been done with better quality than this. How did they even get to air this?



Isn't that cute...



BUT IT'S WRONG


----------



## RandomLurker (Jul 1, 2010)

Geg said:


> Isn't that cute...
> 
> 
> 
> BUT IT'S WRONG



[YOUTUBE]M5QGkOGZubQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DedValve (Jul 1, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> KFC HAS BEEN SHUT DOWN




quick! Somebody do a "FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!" comment!


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jul 1, 2010)

"My constipation is far greater than yours!"


----------



## Vanity (Jul 1, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> KFC HAS BEEN SHUT DOWN



lol. He looks kind of like a horse to me in some panels.



akkadiaN said:


> What is KFC?



Kentucky Fried Chicken


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 1, 2010)

Geg said:


> Isn't that cute...
> 
> 
> 
> BUT IT'S WRONG




my thoughts exactly geggers

fucking lol'd trough most of the ep
i gained 50+ reaction images


----------



## iander (Jul 1, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> Its amazing how bad the animation was in some parts



Are you blind?


----------



## Dim Mak (Jul 1, 2010)

Good god, they ruined his whole character in this ep (Pain).


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 1, 2010)

This was a good week for this thread.  It's almost like being in SL instead of Naruto Avenue.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jul 1, 2010)

Epic Raep face.

Someone turn his raep smile upside down, please.


----------



## Combine (Jul 1, 2010)

You know, for those complaining about Pain's facial expressions. Did you guys complain in Part 1 when Wakabayshi made the same expressions during Sasuke vs. Oro (when he pile drives disguised Oro into the ground), Sarutobi vs. Oro (when Saru makes those strained faces when he's fighting), or Naru vs. Sasu (So many Sasuke faces)


----------



## Bree (Jul 1, 2010)

10chars


----------



## iander (Jul 1, 2010)

Combine said:


> You know, for those complaining about Pain's facial expressions. Did you guys complain in Part 1 when Wakabayshi made the same expressions during Sasuke vs. Oro (when he pile drives disguised Oro into the ground), Sarutobi vs. Oro (when Saru makes those strained faces when he's fighting), or Naru vs. Sasu (So many Sasuke faces)



People did but they were as stupid then as they are now.


----------



## seastone (Jul 1, 2010)

Before this episode I knew that Deva could contort his face that much and run like sonic 



Combine said:


> You know, for those complaining about Pain's facial expressions. Did you guys complain in Part 1 when Wakabayshi made the same expressions during Sasuke vs. Oro (when he pile drives disguised Oro into the ground), Sarutobi vs. Oro (when Saru makes those strained faces when he's fighting), or Naru vs. Sasu (So many Sasuke faces)



Well I do not complain but sometimes the ridiculously of the faces take away then tension like when Pain commented on his pain being greater.


----------



## Degelle (Jul 1, 2010)

DEVA realm, literally a BAD ASS MOTHER FUCKER!!

Taijutsu vs Nine tails!!!  Remember that Orochimaru almost died just by touching its skin!!!!


----------



## Smiley (Jul 1, 2010)

Combine said:


> You know, for those complaining about Pain's facial expressions. Did you guys complain in Part 1 when Wakabayshi made the same expressions during Sasuke vs. Oro (when he pile drives disguised Oro into the ground), Sarutobi vs. Oro (when Saru makes those strained faces when he's fighting), or Naru vs. Sasu (So many Sasuke faces)



BUT THIS IS PAIN. NOBODY CARES ABOUT ORO OR HIRUZEN !


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 1, 2010)

I present my set


----------



## Spigy (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh god...seriously, it's like a different anime altogether.


btw: you still eating?


----------



## RikodouGai (Jul 1, 2010)

^Sakura and the Hyuuga's face.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 1, 2010)

Spigy said:


> Oh god...seriously, it's like a different anime altogether.
> 
> 
> btw: you still eating?



No, but I'm about to eat lunch .


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 1, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> KFC HAS BEEN SHUT DOWN



FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!


----------



## Hitt (Jul 1, 2010)

I love animation like this.  But what's with the loony toons type shit?  This kind of thing wasn't in the other eps Wakabayshi did.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jul 1, 2010)

^ I'm still laughing at the Almighty Push line coupled with the orgasm/raep face.


----------



## SLEDGE (Jul 1, 2010)

Posted this in the Gif thread, but think it deserves a post in here as well


----------



## pal2002 (Jul 1, 2010)

Swifty said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually snorted onto my keyboard with this set...


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jul 1, 2010)

The entire first half of 167 was poorly drawn. How can anyone say otherwise?


----------



## Huntress (Jul 1, 2010)

I love this thread. When i saw 167, i thought the whole thing was gold material for here.


----------



## Alterdeus (Jul 1, 2010)

Tleilaxu said:


> The entire first half of 167 was poorly drawn. How can anyone say otherwise?



BECUZ OMG IT WUZ FAMOUS DIRECTOR DOING IT AND ITS UNIQUE! *rolls eyes*

Like I said in teh discussion thread, but got buried, when people whine about bad art/animation, stuff like that is what I think about.

Anywho I lol'd at a lot of the captions/edits in here XD


----------



## m1dy (Jul 1, 2010)

this explains a lot.....


----------



## firedragonde (Jul 1, 2010)

sir, you won the thread


----------



## DragonTiger (Jul 1, 2010)

^ That's like the perfect response to anybody bitching about the episode 

Somebody go into the discussion thread and post that in response to the latest "WERST EPISODE EVAR" post. You will feel instant satisfaction :ho


----------



## neshru (Jul 1, 2010)

Degelle said:


> Taijutsu vs Nine tails!!!  Remember that Orochimaru almost died just by touching its skin!!!!


I remember him punching Naruto without a problem.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jul 1, 2010)

Perhaps only snakes and other sorts of animals/reptiles can't touch Kyuubi Naruto


----------



## Sunako (Jul 1, 2010)

what's wrong with that poor bunny


----------



## sinjin long (Jul 1, 2010)

absolutely horrible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The777Man (Jul 1, 2010)

BANZAI RIKUDOU-SAMA! BANZAI!


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 1, 2010)

^ I really wonder how he gets his orange jumpsuit back but not his red cloak.


----------



## Bloo (Jul 1, 2010)

This takes it by a mile, no contest


----------



## m1dy (Jul 1, 2010)

I know its stupid and senseless, but I had to laugh so hard when i did this....



its so idiotic and still cracks me up.... 
HELL, THE CHILD WITHIN ME LIVES.... (I am so glad)


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fucking awesome.  This animation in this episode was So Bad It's Good in some parts


----------



## katan667 (Jul 1, 2010)

*Oh konan, Nagato's couldn't be THAT huge*


----------



## Burke (Jul 1, 2010)

Trolol, whoever said that the animators did a bad job are ignorant to the fullest extent of the word xD


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 1, 2010)

Icegaze said:


> ^ I really wonder how he gets his orange jumpsuit back but not his red cloak.



in the manga it rips


----------



## Palta (Jul 1, 2010)

The fuck...


----------



## Huntress (Jul 1, 2010)

katan667 said:


> *Oh konan, Nagato's couldn't be THAT huge*



its huge cause he can see her ass


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Sphyer (Jul 1, 2010)

Lol jizz


----------



## Chaos Control (Jul 1, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> its huge cause he can see her ass



So that's why he had a nose bleed...


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 1, 2010)

katan667 said:


> *Oh konan, Nagato's couldn't be THAT huge*



I see what u did there! :ho


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 1, 2010)

quoted cause I want a new page


----------



## geG (Jul 1, 2010)

Attention whore


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 1, 2010)

Geg said:


> Attention whore



U  MAD?


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## smyton (Jul 1, 2010)

Vino said:


> U  MAD?



I think Geg will agree with me that the middle one is the best. Eh? eh??


----------



## Mikoto (Jul 1, 2010)

Vino said:


> U  MAD?



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHASIFRSJFDSPEJGSIJGSGFKNMEOSDKSLJASE

*FUCK*, this is _hilarious_.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 1, 2010)

Isn't the middle one from the anime and the right one the fan animation ?


----------



## Combine (Jul 1, 2010)

The middle one is just a still drawing.


----------



## Sakubo (Jul 1, 2010)

The animation in this ep is just downright bizarre...
reminds me of this: 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Don't tell me you don't see a resemblence to some of Pain's faces this ep.


----------



## KBL (Jul 1, 2010)

It was Crazy awesome... i approve


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 1, 2010)

Vino said:


> U  MAD?



In the manga, this was Pain's scariest face. Never did I think it would be changed so drastically.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2010)

Vino said:


> U  MAD?



Sadly, the fan animation is better than the professional one.


----------



## Sakubo (Jul 1, 2010)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> In the manga, this was Pain's scariest face. Never did I think it would be changed so drastically.



The anime version is way scarier  




Unless you just find it hilarious


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jul 1, 2010)

In my opinion, I thought the animation was awesome, in a bizarre hilarious sort of way.


----------



## smyton (Jul 1, 2010)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Sadly, the fan animation is better than the professional one.



That's kind of you to say that but my animations aren't even in the same league as the anime. This type of animation inspires me to get better.


----------



## geG (Jul 1, 2010)

smyton said:


> I think Geg will agree with me that the middle one is the best. Eh? eh??



Well I think it's somewhat unfair to compare a colored still frame with an in-motion animation frame 

Though I did say in another thread that that scene was like the only part of the episode I kind of disliked, so


----------



## Alterdeus (Jul 1, 2010)

Vino said:


> U  MAD?




I'd rep this if I could.

I lol'd hard XD


----------



## Hitt (Jul 2, 2010)

While this issue has been addressed in the past on this thread, I think it bears repeating as it's been quite a while since an episode like this has appeared and there could be several neophytes to this thread.

These still frames are not BAD in any sense of the word.  Unlike the usual animation, which is barely beyond Hannah Barbera quality, this is highly fluid stuff.  Many of the most hilarious frames you see posted here appear an average of _1/24th of a SECOND_ and are distorted to provide a smooth animation effect.  If you watch all of the old classic Disney footage you'll find some of the same techniques used.  

It's not like this guy can't draw, the still frames look very nice.  The STYLE might put people off since it's more..well..cartoony than usual, but I think this should be appreciated as as art form in itself, and every artist, even if he is adapting someone else's work, gets "creative license".

I still haven't had a chance to see the awesomeness yet.  I am waiting patiently for the Taka release.  I don't think I'll be disappointed.


----------



## Raamat (Jul 2, 2010)

I can not stop laughing if I see those faces that Pein makes. Him running from naruto needs some fitting music Madara's theme


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 2, 2010)

I can't believe that was an episode of Naruto... that bit with Pain and him blocking the flying rocks remind anyone of Avatar the Airbender? it might be identical to the part where Prince Zuko is fighting the earth bender with his swords.


----------



## Synn (Jul 2, 2010)

Vino said:


> U  MAD?



That's scary!


----------



## Judecious (Jul 2, 2010)

Tleilaxu said:


>



they look retard


----------



## katan667 (Jul 2, 2010)

I hope for a day when Naruto gets animated as if it was an Avatar The Last Airbender final episode.


----------



## Ryouka (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh I knew this discussion would start at some point 

The only thing I can say is that the animation technique used in 167 is one that is different to others. It is artistic but not everyone likes it. I don't like it either if it's too distorted. I prefer realistic smooth animation as well. 
But this is subjective, everyone sees it in a different light. It's the same with for example Da Vinci and Picasso. Many people love Picasso's abstract work but I honestly think it's ugly. I like realistic drawings like Da Vinci's better.

So wether you like the animation technique or art is up to you.
I haven't watched the episode yet as I'm watiting for Taka's release but I'm looking forward to it because it will be an above average episode. In any way it is better than the ugly-wooden-figures-animation that we often get to see from Pierrot.


----------



## lHydral (Jul 2, 2010)

I would take this art any day, no matter the episode. Maybe I enjoyed the episode more than others because I wasn't pausing the episode every 5 seconds to look at any distortions found in a still frame. What you call bad art, I call artistic style to add to realism. I would actually be more shocked if Pain's face didn't have those odd distortions with what was going on around him. Not once while the episode was in motion did I feel like anyone was "shitty blobs". Though once again, have fun watching future fights, as long as you have your mentality on this art/animation shit aspect. I however enjoy when I see quality animation and hope Wakabayashi never alters his style which has garnered the respect of many fans. Here's to hoping we won't have to wait another five years for another Wakabayashi episode, but hey, I understand how much time and hard work is needed for something of this caliber and can thus deal with the waiting. Sorry I know this isn't the right thread to be talking about this. Last post.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 2, 2010)

Honestly, the team that did this, the one at the valley of the end (I think episode 133 of Naruto), I think some other fights.. they need to learn to draw -_-


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 2, 2010)

canoui said:


> It's a bad animation thread for discussing bad animation. Where else would it be more suitable to discuss bad animation, seriously?
> 
> Posting elsewhere would just end up getting it moved here anyway.



No, this thread is for posting funny pictures from the episode and then laugh about them.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jul 2, 2010)

canoui said:


> If an animator can't create fluid motion without distorting the shapes of the characters into unrecognisable blobs, they didn't do a good job. Animation which can't keep the artwork the right shape is just shit.



~snip~ just because someone uses an unusual art style doesn't mean it sucks.

Also, their budget isn't infinite.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jul 2, 2010)

Vino said:


> No, this thread is for posting funny pictures from the episode and then laugh about them.



I just did both of those things~snip~



Zaoldyeck said:


> What a load of bullshit, just because someone uses an unusual art style doesn't mean it sucks.
> 
> Also, their budget isn't infinite.



Yeah, I agree completely. Being unusual doesn't mean it sucks. SUCKING means it sucks.

Keeping things the shapes they are supposed to be is 100% necessary for animation to be considered good. If they can't do that, there's no point doing it at all.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 2, 2010)

Sorry, but I can't keep my mouth shut when someone posts bad art and calls in bad animation.

*looks at an ugly mother*
Man, your sister is ugly!

It's like that 

//HbS


----------



## Kosan (Jul 2, 2010)

That part happens in 0.2 seconds, so yea, it's still quick enough.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jul 2, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Sorry, but I can't keep my mouth shut when someone posts bad art and calls in bad animation.
> 
> *looks at an ugly mother*
> Man, your sister is ugly!
> ...



If they can't animate it without distorting the artwork, then they have failed. The creation of artwork and movement are both part of the exact same process. Try animating something without creating the individual frames and stringing them together. I dare you.

You will have a blank screen with nothing on it. 
~snip~



Kosan said:


> That part happens in 0.2 seconds, so yea, it's still quick enough.



Yeah that gif is short, but the entire sequence of animation that it comes from is very noticably distorted. It doesn't have to be paused or looped for it to stand out.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 2, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS





I'm kinda tempted to make a video of all the funny scenes in this episode


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 2, 2010)

What canoui is talking about, is the final product, animation+art*. I can tell the art was horrible in many places, but after seeing some GIFs, I can say the animation is suprisingly good. Looks much better than so many people out there are trying to make it look.

Gotta wait till Taka releases until I can give my final judgement.

*this is why I said people can't tell apart art from animation. Or final product. Saying "horrible animation" after seeing bad art is like saying the husband is ugly after looking at his wife.

//HbS


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 2, 2010)

I agree with you btw HBS


----------



## Naruko (Jul 2, 2010)

Try to get back on topic (omg funny scene/awkward scene  , etc). Don't make this thread a treatise for art vs animation and why you think other users suck for not sharing your opinion. Especially not that latter bit. 

RE: making a gif of all the funny scenes - DO EET!


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 2, 2010)

Naruko said:


> RE: making a gif of all the funny scenes - DO EET!



I think most of the funny things in this episode have already been made into gifs though .

I haven't seen Pain getting punched in the face gifs though .


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 2, 2010)

lol Tleilaxu uses Internet Explorer


----------



## Reavie (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Aristides (Jul 2, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> I'm kinda tempted to make a video of all the funny scenes in this episode



You mean the episode?


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh boy this video   
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ha7Nx8E-qUM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh god I wish I could rep you for that video so much... lol


----------



## TheGreen1 (Jul 2, 2010)

katan667 said:


> I hope for a day when Naruto gets animated as if it was an Avatar The Last Airbender final episode.



I concur. Those fights were some of the best I've ever seen in an animation. 

To Sphyer: That video took away some of the pain from watching 167, and for that, I must declare you as an undeniable force of good in this cruel world.


----------



## Jonghyun (Jul 2, 2010)

XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 2, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> Oh boy this video
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ha7Nx8E-qUM[/YOUTUBE]



I haven't lol'd this hard at a Naruto AMV since the Team Gai clone fight was set to _Entrance of the Gladiators_.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 2, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> I haven't lol'd this hard at a Naruto AMV since the Team Gai clone fight was set to _Entrance of the Gladiators_.



what amv? I wanna see it


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 2, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> what amv? I wanna see it



Here you go

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2A3OmRWcVI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parak111 (Jul 2, 2010)

Gotta be Super Sonic...♫


----------



## xX Wolf Xx (Jul 2, 2010)

xxtsun said:


> The animation in this ep is just downright bizarre...
> reminds me of this:
> 
> 
> ...



This.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 2, 2010)

Parak111 said:


> Gotta be Super Sonic...♫



I think you just gave me a good idea .


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jul 2, 2010)

I see this thread is hilariously awesome today too.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 2, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> Oh boy this video
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ha7Nx8E-qUM[/YOUTUBE]



:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Smiley (Jul 2, 2010)

Lmao dude, the episode made me laugh like hell as with the images above


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jul 2, 2010)

Pretty much the entirety of Shippuuden 167...it's just one big joke


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 2, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J76e5ocmqY4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sakubo (Jul 2, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J76e5ocmqY4[/YOUTUBE]



  falcon punch


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 2, 2010)

*HERE WE GO!*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ha7Nx8E-qUM&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]

EVERYONE SING IT NOW!

*intro*

I DONT WANNA GET SMASHED
I DONT WANNA GET SMASHED
I DONT WANNA GET SMASHED
SMASH SMASH SMASH  SMASH

I DONT WANNA GET PUNCHED
I DONT WANNA GET PUNCHED
I DONT WANNA GET PUNCHED
PUNCH PUNCH PUNCH PUNCH

I DONT WANNA GET BLOWN UP
I DONT WANNA GET BLOWN UP
I DONT WANNA GET BLOWN UP
BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM

I DONT WANNA GET OWNED 
I DONT WANNA GET OWNED 
I DONT WANNA GET OWNED
OWNED OWNED OWNED OWNED

*Pein in the wall*
Oh have some mercy on me
I just my ass kicked here by a fox 
Please just let me get a second here
Now Here it is...
A giant rock! *EXPLOSION*

*slow down tempo*
I SAID
I DONT WANNA GET TAGGED
I DONT WANNA GET TAGGED
I DONT WANNA GET TAGGED
TAGGED TAGGED TAGGED TAGGED

I DONT WANNA BE CHASED
I DONT WANNA BE CHASED
I DONT WANNA BE CHASED
CHASE CHASE CHASE CHASE

I DONT WANNA FIGHT
I DONT WANNA FIGHT
I DONT WANNA FIGHT
FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT

I DONT WANT U NEAR ME
I DONT WANT U NEAR ME
I DONT WANT U NEAR ME
JUTSU JUTSU JUTSU JUTSU

I DONT WANNA GET HURT 
I DONT WANNA GET HURT
I DONT WANNA GET HURT
SCREAM SCREAM SCREAM SCREAM

I DONT WANNA USE THIS JUTSU
I DONT WANNA USE THIS JUTSU
I DONT WANNA USE THIS JUTSU
BLEED BLEED BLEED BLEED

I THINK THIS FIGHT IS OVER
I THINK THIS FIGHT IS OVER
I THINK THIS FIGHT IS OVER
FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK

SWITCH TO DIFFERENT SCENES
SWITCH TO DIFFERENT SCENES
SWITCH TO DIFFERENT SCENES
SMASH SMASH SMASH SMASH

-----
Lyrics by me :33


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 2, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J76e5ocmqY4[/YOUTUBE]



The only thing missing is Pain asking "What's up, doc?"


----------



## Huntress (Jul 2, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J76e5ocmqY4[/YOUTUBE]



genious video! my only (minor) complaint is that it is missing the bit where pain is running like road runner/sonic the hedgehog.


----------



## Raamat (Jul 2, 2010)

The combined video will be epic, Peing smashed in the ground with looney toons theme and Pein running with yakety sax.... epic....


Sphyer said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J76e5ocmqY4[/YOUTUBE]


 and
 Madara's theme  Got to mix these two up.


Also, if anyone says yakety sax doesn't suit for chase scenes..... absolutely any chase scenes... you should not live in the world that has yakety sax.


----------



## Mikoto (Jul 2, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> *HERE WE GO!*


----------



## ichigeau (Jul 2, 2010)

thanks guy to make me laugh so hard after that episode that almost make me cry how much the drawing was horrible 

i made this whit various pic of last episode (thanks to the people who posted the pic) and some fan art, hope you like it   (all go togheter)



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jul 2, 2010)

The lulz are over 9000 in here.


----------



## Armaroller (Jul 3, 2010)

Geico's latest attempt at viral marketing has hit a stumbling block.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 3, 2010)

I've decided. I'm going to watch this episode when high.

//HbS


----------



## neshru (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hell yeah they are.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJd5WUCzREI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SP3X84BsG0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIppiFpEBP8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUuTYDit1eg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Last part of this one is amusing 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TLx9RUE1BI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spigy (Jul 3, 2010)

:rofl

I've been thinking of doing one these myself


----------



## Smiley (Jul 3, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> Last part of this one is amusing
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TLx9RUE1BI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



ROFLMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !


----------



## Olivia (Jul 3, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> How can someone hate someone else for killing a fictional character?!



Lol, big post bump I think? 

But anyways, I hate Sasuke for killing Deidara (Although he blew himself up)
Shikamaru for blowing up Hidan
Chiyo for killing Sasori (Sakura gets no credit for that what-so-ever, even though I still hate her)
And the list can go on and on.


----------



## Smiley (Jul 3, 2010)

KonanSenpai said:


> Lol, big post bump I think?
> 
> But anyways, I hate Sasuke for killing Deidara (Although he blew himself up)
> Shikamaru for blowing up Hidan
> ...



Don't hate the player, hate the game (aka plot)


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jul 3, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## Toreno (Jul 3, 2010)

Ok, after reading this page I now know that 167 was a real episode.


----------



## Orcinus Orca (Jul 4, 2010)

wtf?!


----------



## Smiley (Jul 4, 2010)

Orcinus Orca said:


> wtf?!



His body must be a brick


----------



## Burke (Jul 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Orcinus Orca said:


> wtf?!






Giant boulder!
I better whip it out


----------



## Raamat (Jul 4, 2010)

Orcinus Orca said:


> wtf?!


Looks like the japanese game "human tetris".


----------



## Palta (Jul 4, 2010)

Orcinus Orca said:


> wtf?!



lolwtf


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 4, 2010)

Appereantly Pain got rock hard.

//HbS


----------



## Kadaobi (Jul 4, 2010)

Orcinus Orca said:


> wtf?!



oh my god


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jul 5, 2010)

^ Either he turned into a shadow and decided to whip it out or that's the imprint of his body after he crashed in the boulder.


----------



## Synn (Jul 5, 2010)

Orcinus Orca said:


> wtf?!



  

I know what happened thar!


----------



## Vanity (Jul 5, 2010)

Orcinus Orca said:


> wtf?!



LOL! Rock cock.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 5, 2010)

I wouldn't expect anything less from the Akatsuki Leader .


----------



## katan667 (Jul 5, 2010)

Someone get a screen cap of Gai's team on the way to konoha. Neji has a captain obvious moment there with his "THATS JIRAIYA'S FROG!".


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 5, 2010)

N??ps said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Daryoon (Jul 5, 2010)

N??ps said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qROI-rWXWHY[/YOUTUBE]

BRING ON THE WALL!!


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 6, 2010)

​


----------



## Erunno (Jul 6, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> I wouldn't expect anything less from the Akatsuki Leader .



Hey, it's Yahiko's body. Honor to whom honor is due.


----------



## Franciscus (Jul 6, 2010)

It was obviously his chakra rod, you perverts.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL @ SPOILERS


----------



## clemy (Jul 6, 2010)

f hilarious 
now I see what I've been missing for a whole month ...


----------



## Hitt (Jul 6, 2010)

There be spoilers there son.  Why do you think I didn't post it here?


----------



## Armaroller (Jul 7, 2010)

katan667 said:


> Someone get a screen cap of Gai's team on the way to konoha. Neji has a captain obvious moment there with his "THATS JIRAIYA'S FROG!".



Ask and ye shall receive:



I'm not very good at photo-editing, so please forgive the terrible quality.


----------



## katan667 (Jul 7, 2010)

Armaroller said:


> Ask and ye shall receive:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not very good at photo-editing, so please forgive the terrible quality.



HAHAHA awesome! rep!


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jul 7, 2010)

When's the next episode come out?  Tomorrow?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 7, 2010)

It comes next Thursday.


----------



## Franciscus (Jul 7, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> When's the next episode come out?  Tomorrow?



Nope, there will be a one week pause.


----------



## Smiley (Jul 7, 2010)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> It comes next Thursday.



What?!  

Why?


----------



## Oishiitebayo (Jul 7, 2010)

What? 

why?


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jul 7, 2010)

Does that go for the manga as well?


----------



## Huntress (Jul 7, 2010)

苦痛 said:


> What?!
> 
> Why?



cause they are recovering from all the abuse fans hurled at them for 167


----------



## Shukumei (Jul 7, 2010)

Oishiitebayo said:


> What?
> 
> why?


They just needed a two-week break after that Yondaime cliffhanger, right?


----------



## Jesus (Jul 8, 2010)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> It comes next Thursday.


----------



## Smiley (Jul 8, 2010)

Every week per episode is already to long. And not having an episode today just pissed me off. ​


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 8, 2010)

I _need_ an episode.


----------



## Franciscus (Jul 8, 2010)

Damn junkies.


----------



## Synn (Jul 8, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> Does that go for the manga as well?



No, the manga was released yesterday but it wasn't released last week, so...


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jul 8, 2010)

I can't help it if I'm a junkie.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 8, 2010)

hopefully their using the extra week to make sure the animation for 168 will be great, it may be hard considering 167 looked so amazing though.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 8, 2010)

crystalblade13 said:


> hopefully their using the extra week to make sure the animation for 168 will be great, it may be hard considering 167 looked so amazing though.



That's never the case.


----------



## Synn (Jul 8, 2010)

crystalblade13 said:


> hopefully their using the extra week to make sure the animation for 168 will be great, it may be hard considering 167 looked so amazing though.



Don't think so... 

I predict some shitty animation in the upcoming episodes.


----------



## Mako (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh boyy. He enjoys the pain. 



I'm late, I'm sorry... My comp wouldn't let me see last weeks.


----------



## ichigeau (Jul 9, 2010)

holly s***

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pQrBd0G6wg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## clemy (Jul 9, 2010)

everybody wanned to see the ep just to get more lulz


----------



## neshru (Jul 9, 2010)

crystalblade13 said:


> hopefully their using the extra week to make sure the animation for 168 will be great, it may be hard considering 167 looked so amazing though.


They may use the extra week to touch up the art, but I'm not even sure they can do that.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 10, 2010)

I am not sure if anyone posted this but I am going to:


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jul 14, 2010)

So did episode 168 come out already?


----------



## Synn (Jul 14, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> So did episode 168 come out already?



It's only coming out tomorrow.


----------



## Hero (Jul 14, 2010)

Asura blitzing Tsunade was a terrible scene


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Synn (Jul 15, 2010)

Naruto looks more like a cartoon than an anime now...


----------



## ichigeau (Jul 15, 2010)

drawing in
shippuuden 162/163







drawing in 167







167 look so amazing ? crystalblade13 do you smked crack ?


----------



## Synn (Jul 15, 2010)

^ Spoiler-tag those pictures, please. 

I didn't notice how aweful her hands look back when I watched that episode.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jul 15, 2010)

It's hard for me to look at the 2nd pic.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jul 15, 2010)

I just felt Naruto's eye looked weird here.  How he's looking both up and straight forward at the same time.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 15, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> drawing in
> shippuuden 162/163
> 
> 
> ...



no, im not. your delusional if you think 167 didnt have fantastic animation. show me one scene in naruto that looked as good as the chase scenes or chibaku tensai in 167. besides the taijutsu in 85...that may be better. its close.


----------



## Burke (Jul 15, 2010)

Why do they even switch nimtions teams around? Why cant they like let the fans decide their favorite team and just use themall the time


----------



## ichigeau (Jul 15, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Why do they even switch nimtions teams around? Why cant they like let the fans decide their favorite team and just use themall the time



money the money
the time the time




a single alone team cannot work 7 day a week everyweek (i mean not for a long serie that last for 8 years like naruto) 

they have to switch...


----------



## Erunno (Jul 16, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> drawing in
> shippuuden 162/163
> 
> drawing in 167
> 167 look so amazing ? crystalblade13 do you smked crack ?



They've reverted Sakura's look to a 13 year old in 167, something which I immideately noticed when watching the episode for the first time. She looks far better in the 162 pic.

Oh well, by now it should be established that you can close your eyes and choose any moment from 167 and probably find an art failure.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 16, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Why do they even switch nimtions teams around? Why cant they like let the fans decide their favorite team and just use themall the time


I'm sure that would violate some kind of labor law  

*imagine animators chained to their desks, not allowed to leave...or stop. Crack of whip in distance. "Your drawing is sloppy!" "But it hurts so much..." "No lunch break for you!"* ^o^


----------



## Oggi (Jul 16, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> I just felt Naruto's eye looked weird here.  How he's looking both up and straight forward at the same time.




Ahaha  I remember noticing this on my first watch.  I tried to go back and find it later but couldn't... Of course that had to happen at one of the most serious / emotional parts of the arc lol

Yondaime: "Hey, son! You look kind of cool!"


----------



## Burke (Jul 16, 2010)

ninjaneko said:


> I'm sure that would violate some kind of labor law
> 
> *imagine animators chained to their desks, not allowed to leave...or stop. Crack of whip in distance. "Your drawing is sloppy!" "But it hurts so much..." "No lunch break for you!"* ^o^



I dont care how they feel!


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jul 17, 2010)

crystalblade13 said:


> no, im not. your delusional if you think 167 didnt have fantastic animation. show me one scene in naruto that looked as good as the chase scenes or chibaku tensai in 167. besides the taijutsu in 85...that may be better. its close.



don't listen to him, he's clearly confusing animation with art. The art (the drawings themselves) was terrible. The animation (fluidity of movement) was amazing. Possibly the best of the series. We should know by now that to get amazing animation we have to sacrifice the art.


----------



## mashimizu (Jul 17, 2010)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> don't listen to him, he's clearly confusing animation with art. The art (the drawings themselves) was terrible. The animation (fluidity of movement) was amazing. Possibly the best of the series. *We should know by now that to get amazing animation we have to sacrifice the art*.



We don't have to sacrifice that much art. >_>
I've seen anime's that have great animation and at least decent if not great art. <_<


----------



## Susano'o (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm surprised no one picked up on this one yet:



Maybe expectations for this thread have just risen since 167 :\


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jul 17, 2010)

mashimizu said:


> We don't have to sacrifice that much art. >_>
> I've seen anime's that have great animation and at least decent if not great art. <_<



was only refering to naruto since some of the best animated episodes have meh to poor art.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jul 17, 2010)

Pain looks like a tiny doll in that pic.


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 17, 2010)

Susano'o said:


> I'm surprised no one picked up on this one yet:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe expectations for this thread have just risen since 167 :\



Oh dear. Talk about the lack of detail.


----------



## Cocatrola (Jul 17, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> drawing in
> shippuuden 162/163
> 
> 
> ...



It doesn't look all that bad, pretty much only the hand at the last picture was crappy. Sakura's face didn't turn out like Pain's so...


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jul 18, 2010)

It's a far away shot so the lack of detail is forgivable. I'm surprised the mods let uzumakifan keep his sig and avatar lol.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 18, 2010)

Why wouldn't they? It's not like it has spoilers.

//HbS


----------



## ShadowStep (Jul 18, 2010)

It's quite easy to find poorly drawn scenes...just watch some action filled episode.


----------



## Erunno (Jul 18, 2010)

A good animator will know when it's appropriate to drop the level of detail since it's unlikely that viewers will notice it. The scenes were not meant to be watched frame by frame after all.


----------



## ichigeau (Jul 18, 2010)

ShadowStep said:


> It's quite easy to find poorly drawn scenes...just watch some action filled episode.



im sorry but go re-watch the 167 and... my god i dont even want to talk about it again...


i've never seen an anime, NEVeR whit such bad drawing, whit such horrible drawing as naruto shippuuden 167.... never, not even in the most action scene whit really really fast movements... it always look great, look great when you see it and even look great if you pause

it was never shitty as the drawing in the 167... was looking bad when you see it and if you even dare to pause.... my god its horrible...







i was saying the same thing when people was whining at the past episode (you dont see it when you watch the god damn fight) (even if i've never seen such lack of polish in anny anime)

but in the 167... its not just in the fight scene... its even in the non-moving scene where the drawing is bad... we got *this low* its sad to say....


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 18, 2010)

Susano'o said:


> I'm surprised no one picked up on this one yet:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe expectations for this thread have just risen since 167 :\



There's actually nothing wrong with that. The figure is proportionate. 
The background art is great. The effects (smoke) is awesome.

Try drawing detail in that small of a character and lets see you get the likeness.

This is animation, not illustration.


----------



## Si Style (Jul 19, 2010)

R00t_Decision said:


> There's actually nothing wrong with that. The figure is proportionate.
> The background art is great. The effects (smoke) is awesome.
> 
> Try drawing detail in that small of a character and lets see you get the likeness.
> ...



Wasting your time bro, telling that to this thread is like telling a 14 year old girl that Twilight is actually shit.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jul 19, 2010)

^ Fucking hilarious comment and so true.


----------



## Spigy (Jul 19, 2010)

The only problem there was the lack of impact. So it's more of an animation problem.

If compare that to the picture they got it from, 480
you can see there should have been a bigger effect there.


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Jul 20, 2010)

Erunno said:


> Oh well, by now it should be established that you can close your eyes and choose any moment from 167 and probably find an art failure.



Huh ? From the moment Tendo jump in the forest, the art is very good ! And that happens at 10 min in the episode 167. So dont u think you're overreacting because of the few Yamashita's scene art which was weird.

In 167, we have amazing animation during all episode, and weird (and only in few shot bad) art during the 10 first minute and very good art after.


----------



## Yousif77 (Jul 20, 2010)

My God. Is this real?

It's like Naruto x Southpark on crack


----------



## Erunno (Jul 20, 2010)

Smeeg_Heead said:


> Huh ? From the moment Tendo jump in the forest, the art is very good ! And that happens at 10 min in the episode 167. So dont u think you're overreacting because of the few Yamashita's scene art which was weird.



Yes, there was certainly some hyperbole in my statement, but although I generally agree that the art quality made a jump upwards in the last 10 minutes (which isn't really that difficulty given that it was at the bottom of the barrel before) there are still too many warts to for me to fully appreciate the scene. Tendou still looked weird and made funny faces, Nagato still suffered from protruding eyes and the stones during the Chikabu Tensei scene looked like untextured polygons for the most part. The only scenes which positively stood out were the ones in the Kyuubi chamber.


----------



## Erunno (Jul 20, 2010)

Yousif77 said:


> My God. Is this real?
> 
> It's like Naruto x Southpark on crack



That's heresy! Several participants of this forum assure us that this is some of the best stuff Japanese animation currently has to offer.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 20, 2010)

Yousif77 said:


> My God. Is this real?
> 
> It's like Naruto x Southpark on crack




//HbS


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 20, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



Here's a more accurate picture of her


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 20, 2010)

Allright, you win. It took me 1 minute to make mine  *Timmy's voice* SASKEEEE!
Sasori vs Sakura and Chiyo?
CRRRIPPPLEEEE FIIIIIIIGHT!!!

//HbS


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 20, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Allright, you win. It took me 1 minute to make mine  *Timmy's voice* SASKEEEE!
> Sasori vs Sakura and Chiyo?
> CRRRIPPPLEEEE FIIIIIIIGHT!!!
> 
> //HbS



It took me 30 seconds to google mine.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 20, 2010)

//HbS


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 20, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



 ....


----------



## Yousif77 (Jul 20, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> Here's a more accurate picture of her


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 20, 2010)

//HbS


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 20, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



You activated my trap card


----------



## Hitt (Jul 20, 2010)

Sphyer said:


> You activated my trap card



PFFF.  Tame shit compared to the OTHER stuff you find on deviantart, of her or any character for that matter.


----------



## ichigeau (Jul 21, 2010)

killer bee is MR.T

beleive it 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wr5Tt52yJxc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


his whack a mole training did his result 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EaV5avSfP0&annotation_id=annotation_450640&feature=iv[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kenzo (Jul 22, 2010)

sorry bout the stretch...but cmon it was worth it.. i mean what the hell is that?


----------



## Odin (Jul 22, 2010)

Omg whats going on lol. Must be some new eye streching anbu masks too lol


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 22, 2010)

*insert Naruto Shippuden 169*


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 22, 2010)

lol @ Sakura. Hinata. For fuck sake, NOBODY is drawn well in this picture.

//HbS


----------



## Synn (Jul 22, 2010)

*Looks at the Hyuuga's hands*


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 22, 2010)

Sakura and Hinata swapped foreheads!

//HbS


----------



## Rzerox21xx (Jul 22, 2010)

looks like the first signs of youngbloods disease.(anyone familar with linkara?) from the way the eyes are drawn especially the hyuuga next to neji.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 22, 2010)

Susano'o said:


> I'm surprised no one picked up on this one yet:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe expectations for this thread have just risen since 167 :\



I'm surprised you think that piece of garbage that was 167 was "well drawn"  animation was fine, drawing sucked! Oh well, we've all been over that well enough. This episode had some "wtf" moments of drawing, but still more proportional than that fail episode.

Also, should really spoiler tag images, people. Specially big ones.


----------



## Synn (Jul 22, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Sakura and Hinata swapped foreheads!
> 
> //HbS



I didn't notice until you pointed that out. :rofl


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jul 22, 2010)

At least Neji looks pretty in that picture.  TenTen, Sakura and Hinata just look 


And somehow Sakura got bigger boobs.  You _know_ the animation team screwed up a drawing when Sakura actually looks like she has boobs.


----------



## Alterdeus (Jul 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Sakura: Must....resist....groping....


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jul 22, 2010)

Alterdeus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



love it


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 22, 2010)

Awesome 

//HbS


----------



## Cocatrola (Jul 22, 2010)

KaaN23 said:


> sorry bout the stretch...but cmon it was worth it.. i mean what the hell is that?



 



Alterdeus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hinata's boobs...do not look like boobs.


----------



## Pain Sama (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't remember them being so big.  Guess the jacket hides them.


----------



## Cocatrola (Jul 22, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> Hinata's boobs...do not look like boobs.



They kind of look like a butt :S


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 22, 2010)

Pain Sama said:


> I don't remember them being so big.  Guess the jacket hides them.


That jacket hides alot. It also makes her look fat, while she totally isn't.


uzumakifan10 said:


> Hinata's boobs...do not look like boobs.


I say chakra bra!

//HbS


----------



## Bree (Jul 22, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS


The quote made me giggle 



Odin said:


> Omg whats going on lol. Must be some new eye streching anbu masks too lol


That's bad 



Cocatrola said:


> They kind of look like a butt :S


Lol kinda...


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jul 24, 2010)

Neji says wut?



Lee's eyes....


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2010)

lol pierrot doesn't know how to drop resting boobs any better than kishi did.


----------



## adrianhbk (Jul 24, 2010)

Alterdeus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can't touch this


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm surprised Hinata can even walk!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 24, 2010)

Weird chakra bras do not exist.

//HbS


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jul 24, 2010)

Good Naruto, you look kinda cool!


----------



## NaskedNouse (Jul 25, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> Good Naruto, you look kinda cool!




 Good God is that horrible. XD


----------



## mashimizu (Jul 25, 2010)

I wonder how Kishimoto feels about this.


----------



## Kosan (Jul 25, 2010)

Too busy swimming in moneyz to care?


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 25, 2010)

mashimizu said:


> I wonder how Kishimoto feels about this.



Probably cries himself to sleep every night.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 25, 2010)

//HbS


----------



## Alterdeus (Jul 25, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



idgi

10chars


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jul 25, 2010)

Kishi is probably too busy drawing manga to care what happens in the anime or how it's drawn.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 25, 2010)

Alterdeus said:


> idgi
> 
> 10chars


Have you watched episode 167?

//HbS


----------



## Alterdeus (Jul 25, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Have you watched episode 167?
> 
> //HbS



Yes but idg the drawing. Did Kishi make it? Is it fanart? What the heck does it say?


----------



## David (Jul 26, 2010)

It's Camel Pain, you silly.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 26, 2010)

Alterdeus said:


> Yes but idg the drawing. Did Kishi make it? Is it fanart? What the heck does it say?


Fanart.

It says "Have it your way, but my pain IS GREATER THAN YOURS!"



//HbS


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jul 26, 2010)

^ I still say Pain looks like a horse throwing its head back or neighing in that gif.


----------



## Alterdeus (Jul 26, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Fanart.
> 
> It says "Have it your way, but my pain IS GREATER THAN YOURS!"
> 
> ...



Ah, gotcha.

It woulda been funnier if Kishi drew it.


----------



## Saad_Genius (Jul 27, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Fanart.
> 
> It says "Have it your way, but my pain IS GREATER THAN YOURS!"
> 
> ...



he's face more begins to lookalike a hedgehog....


thats wierd.


----------



## Koi (Jul 27, 2010)

Is that gif from the anime?


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jul 27, 2010)

^ Hey now.  Show some respect.



You only _wish_ you could draw an oval as good as this.


----------



## SweetMura (Jul 28, 2010)

^ 

I can't stop laughing because of that. Screw you Anime Team! Screw you! Those episodes before were so good .


----------



## ichigeau (Jul 28, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> ^ Hey now.  Show some respect.
> 
> 
> 
> You only _wish_ you could draw an oval as good as this.


----------



## Kiss (Jul 28, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> ^ Hey now.  Show some respect.
> 
> 
> 
> You only _wish_ you could draw an oval as good as this.



WTF.


----------



## NaskedNouse (Jul 28, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> ^ Hey now.  Show some respect.
> 
> 
> 
> You only _wish_ you could draw an oval as good as this.





 That's laughably bad... That oval looks suspiciously MS Paint-drawn...


----------



## khristos (Jul 28, 2010)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> only bad parts were in the filler parts where they were just trying to be funny....
> 
> everyone looks a bit younger in the anime to me too.....but that's probably just me
> 
> but the art is pretty damn good so far, especially the intro



*that clip was awfull : yo sasuke is cool sakura is pretty yo......   dudes i think that all fans watch the original jap subbed yo ,,,,, that was nasty yo!!1*


----------



## Raiden (Jul 28, 2010)

Pain iz about to break the sound barrier.


----------



## Bree (Jul 28, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS






uzumakifan10 said:


> ^ Hey now.  Show some respect.
> 
> 
> 
> You only _wish_ you could draw an oval as good as this.


 The mouth.


----------



## Celestial Empathy (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats hawt.
You guys are just jealous.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 28, 2010)

Are we going through 167 agony again? I thought 20 pages were enough. I only posted that GIF because someone didn't understand that fanart.

//HbS


----------



## Oggi (Jul 28, 2010)

The popularity and of this screen shot and the fact that it's a mid-action shot reminds me of the sideways Sasuke head during the VoTE scenes back in the day :ho


----------



## ichigeau (Jul 28, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> Are we going through 167 agony again? I thought 20 pages were enough. I only posted that GIF because someone didn't understand that fanart.
> 
> //HbS






no WAY !!!!!!!! the 167's gonna last forever 
here are the best of the past shot 

lol micheal jackson on the first pic 






Reavie said:


>



lol nice pants.... or not....



Parak111 said:


> Gotta be Super Sonic...♫






Alterdeus said:


> I'd rep this if I could.
> 
> I lol'd hard XD


----------



## Seany (Jul 29, 2010)

​


----------



## Kiss (Jul 29, 2010)

Seany said:


> ​



Lmao he looks like a donkey.


----------



## Seany (Jul 29, 2010)

Maybe he wants to copy Pain. ;]


----------



## Synn (Jul 29, 2010)

Seany said:


> ​



OMG


----------



## S (Jul 29, 2010)

Seany said:


> ​



You look kinda cool Naruto


----------



## NaskedNouse (Jul 29, 2010)

Seany said:


> ​



 "I came..."


----------



## Celestial Empathy (Jul 29, 2010)

Seany said:


> ​




I loved that part.


----------



## Burke (Jul 29, 2010)

How can we alter this to make it funnier?


----------



## Alterdeus (Jul 29, 2010)

I was too lazy to playback and screencap, but when they first showed Kakashi I think they forgot to draw his nose XD


----------



## Burrid (Jul 30, 2010)

Why hello there gai


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 31, 2010)

^ Might Guy was awesome in that double episode.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jul 31, 2010)

I think the Naru orgasm face from the recent filler should have the caption "And I...JIZZED IN MY PANTS."  Somebody make eet happen.


----------



## Jesus (Jul 31, 2010)

wow, that Naru face is ugly enough that it could be a 4chan meme


----------



## EnjatsRed (Aug 1, 2010)

OMG ..


----------



## Synn (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Alice (Aug 1, 2010)

Seany said:


> ​


I must admit this is most fail Naruto pic I've ever EVER seen


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 1, 2010)

is it soo fail its win ?


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Aug 1, 2010)

Someone should put a funny caption on these.


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 1, 2010)

lol epic 

check my new siggy, special gif dedicated to pain 





edit: there


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Aug 1, 2010)

So the filler basically has a lot of rape faces. :rofl


----------



## Aiku (Aug 1, 2010)

...That's hardcore.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 1, 2010)

lol .


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 1, 2010)

naruto.... dont eat too much ramen or you will get fat...


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2010)

Guess Naruto officially has a jizz face.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Aug 1, 2010)

God, that's such an ugly face he's making. :rofl


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 2, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> naruto.... dont eat too much ramen or you will get fat...


"That felt goooooood Sakura-chan"

//HbS


----------



## Catterix (Aug 6, 2010)

Hmm.

Stoned Naruto is stoned.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Aug 8, 2010)

^ That is hilarious.


----------



## Sora (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## uzumakifan10 (Aug 10, 2010)

Any good ones from the latest episode?


----------



## Cocatrola (Aug 10, 2010)

IcetricX said:


>



Creepiest jizz face ever


----------



## Smiley (Aug 10, 2010)

Omg, Lmao


----------



## Gortef (Aug 11, 2010)

Uh, guess what this reminds me of?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 11, 2010)

Can't unsee


----------



## Synn (Aug 11, 2010)

^ OMG :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## adrianhbk (Aug 12, 2010)

Very very very very very very funyyyyy 

:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 12, 2010)

There was 1 or 2 funny-looking shots of Nagato during the Gedo Mazo scene in the latest ep.


----------



## flamezero (Aug 12, 2010)

That road runner pain and Coyota Naruto is...just..pure...gold...XD


----------



## sumosi2123 (Aug 18, 2010)

hmm i stumbled upon a pic of sasuke from naruto original (not shippuden) 133 that looks similar to a pain scene from shippuden 167, check it out


----------



## Hydde (Aug 18, 2010)

I loved both scenes.... but Pain's one was far too epic.....

I loved how he was in awe fo the fox withstanding his shinra and then flying away because of the fox power!!

Ownage!.


----------



## ZE (Aug 18, 2010)

Hydde said:


> I loved both scenes.... but Pain's one was far too epic.....
> 
> I loved how he was in awe fo the fox withstanding his shinra and then flying away because of the fox power!!
> 
> Ownage!.



Best part of that scene was Pain kicking Kyuubi in the face. The dude is hardcore, I tell you.


----------



## Hydde (Aug 18, 2010)

Lol yeah!! Pain was like 
"Wtf... take ur hands off my head  biatch!!"


----------



## Hitt (Aug 20, 2010)

Sigh.  I wish again for shit like 166,167 when I see the latest eps.  Nothing horrible (well, except for the Naruto old school filler BS), but when you see shit like _that_ you want more and know you won't get it.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Synn (Aug 25, 2010)

OMG, that's Master Yoda in Naruto


----------



## Nimander (Aug 25, 2010)

The color changes on the rubble he/she is sitting on.


----------



## neshru (Aug 26, 2010)

What the fuck?


----------



## Synn (Aug 26, 2010)

neshru said:


> What the fuck?



That looks terrible! :S


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 26, 2010)

neshru said:


> What the fuck?



The whole pic looks horrible anyway.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 26, 2010)

He's up to something.


----------



## Yang Wenli (Aug 26, 2010)

Kakashi looks pretty WOOT there


----------



## Synn (Aug 26, 2010)

Regulator said:


> Kakashi looks pretty WOOT there



Kakashi and the kid next to them.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 26, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Guess Naruto officially has a jizz face.


----------



## Neptun (Aug 26, 2010)

neshru said:


> What the fuck?


The guy you circled on the left looks familiar... wasn't he in the ninja academy together with Konohamaru during Part 1? I'm not sure, but he definitely appeared some time ago in the anime!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 26, 2010)

The hug looks fine and not badly drawn.

But this...



neshru said:


> What the fuck?



Not cool. :taichou


----------



## Chaos Control (Aug 26, 2010)

neshru said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



lol looks like a kid drew it.  Look at the face to the right of the first circled one.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 26, 2010)

Animators: Born to Screw up Naruto anime.


----------



## Chaos Control (Aug 26, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Animators: Born to Screw up Naruto anime.



Well there's a lot of people that needed to be animated so it's sort of understandable that they would look like crap.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 26, 2010)

I take back what I said about Asian artists, it appears they have shitty artists in their countries as well. Some of still drawings were BRUTAL.  

They should have just traced Kishi drawings, if they wanted to save money.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Aug 26, 2010)

Seriously WTF?


----------



## Sirius B (Aug 26, 2010)

omigosh said:


> Seriously WTF?



So Sasuke is also from the Akimichi clan?


----------



## Alterdeus (Aug 26, 2010)

Gawd Naruto is so fat


----------



## g_core18 (Aug 26, 2010)

omigosh said:


> Seriously WTF?



I saw that shit too.


----------



## Sasori_sama (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Smiley (Aug 26, 2010)

Sirius B said:


> So Sasuke is also from the Akimichi clan?



I think that was the Curse Seal.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 26, 2010)

Sasori_sama said:


>



I like the guy on the left with the mustash like the man from Lazy Town


----------



## Kenzo (Aug 26, 2010)

neshru said:


> What the fuck?


----------



## Synn (Aug 26, 2010)

Alterdeus said:


> Gawd Naruto is so fat



_Perspective no Jutsu_


----------



## Riot Blade (Aug 26, 2010)

Naruto's arm is so....long.


----------



## Synn (Aug 26, 2010)

Riot Blade said:


> Naruto's arm is so....long.



Didn't even notice that, OMG


----------



## neshru (Aug 26, 2010)

omigosh said:


> Seriously WTF?


This was actually the only piece of good animation in the entire episode.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Aug 26, 2010)

neshru said:


> This was actually the only piece of good animation in the entire episode.



Then we're fucked.


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 26, 2010)

Sasori_sama said:


>






GAI-SENSEI !!!


----------



## Zerst?ren (Aug 26, 2010)

Sasori_sama said:


>



God they all look like a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 26, 2010)

omigosh said:


> God they all look like a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



i just noticed there is a girl that rivalize whit tsunade's body


----------



## Zerst?ren (Aug 26, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> i just noticed there is a girl that rivalize whit tsunade's body



The one in yellow? Yeah, and in the front there's a guy who stole Naruto's pants.


----------



## Chaos Control (Aug 27, 2010)

These guys also look kinda cool.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 27, 2010)

Revived thread, FINALLY!



*Spoiler*: _The target is supposed to imitate the movements_ 











//HbS


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Aug 27, 2010)

So fucking hilarious. :rofl


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 27, 2010)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh wait i still do!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



this is from the first page of this tread
i guest back then it was poorly drawn scene, its sad but today its the standar, no its not even the standar its becoming great drawing compare whit today's quality of the anime after the pain arc


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2010)

Lol'd at Sasuke's huge arm and shirt. Looks like he learned Chouji's Multi Arm Thrust technique .



Chaos Control said:


> Well there's a lot of people that needed to be animated so it's sort of understandable that they would look like crap.



But come on, they drew a in a pink shirt with a dali mustache. Really?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Aug 27, 2010)

Do some of you really expect crowd scenes to be drawn well? Wow, just wow.



omigosh said:


> Seriously WTF?



This was over-dramatized indeed. 



Alterdeus said:


> Gawd Naruto is so fat



That's just his super-baggy jacket. It happens in plenty of his shots.


----------



## DeidaraTheArtistt (Aug 28, 2010)

Was watching the Killer Bee vs Sasuke fight and came across Sasuke's hand being backwards when he started performing Chidori.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Aug 28, 2010)

DeidaraTheArtistt said:


> Was watching the Killer Bee vs Sasuke fight and came across Sasuke's hand being backwards when he started performing Chidori.



Actually I think the hand is ok


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 28, 2010)

It's not backwards.

//HbS


----------



## Reavie (Aug 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 28, 2010)

//HbS


----------



## Kiss (Aug 28, 2010)

The Hinata ones are epic.


----------



## Epyon (Aug 28, 2010)

is it just me does Shikamaru look like he'd be effing tall standing up in this gif?


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Aug 28, 2010)

^ Indeed, wasn't Chouji supposed to be the tallest one in the Team?


----------



## ninjaneko (Aug 28, 2010)

Shika drank the Ent-draught.


----------



## DeidaraTheArtistt (Aug 28, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> It's not backwards.
> 
> //HbS



Wtf? Then Sasuke is fucking flexible cause I sure as hell can't bend my hand like that. I still think it's wrong, because that just looks painful.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 28, 2010)

.... I think you have horribly fucked up arm. I did it no problem. Not painful at all.

//HbS


----------



## DeidaraTheArtistt (Aug 28, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> .... I think you have horribly fucked up arm. I did it no problem. Not painful at all.
> 
> //HbS



Maybe I'm looking at it wrong but to me it looks like his hand is completely twisted around to a point it shouldn't be able to go that way.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Aug 28, 2010)

DeidaraTheArtistt said:


> Wtf? Then Sasuke is fucking flexible cause *I sure as hell can't bend my hand like that*. I still think it's wrong, because that just looks painful.



Yes you can. Try


----------



## DeidaraTheArtistt (Aug 28, 2010)

omigosh said:


> Yes you can. Try



It still looks really odd to me. I don't see why he'd do it that way when he could be doing it like he normally does. It hurts me a bit when I do it. He usually just puts his hand on the other side.


----------



## Chaos Control (Aug 29, 2010)

It hurts when you grab the under side of your arm?  You might want to get that checked out.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 29, 2010)

Alterdeus said:


> Gawd Naruto is so fat





//HbS


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 29, 2010)

omigosh said:


> Seriously WTF?



oh god


----------



## Cherry~Blossom (Aug 29, 2010)

This thread cracks me up.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Aug 29, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS



That was so random


----------



## DeidaraTheArtistt (Aug 29, 2010)

Chaos Control said:


> It hurts when you grab the under side of your arm?  You might want to get that checked out.



Oh jesus christ nvm. To me, it looks messed up. He's never grabbed his hand to perform chidori like that before at least I'm pretty sure. He always grabs on the other side.


----------



## Grimmie (Aug 30, 2010)

Just bumped into these two at the Naruto Staff Blog. That pose is just.. Wrong


----------



## Synn (Aug 30, 2010)

Grimmie said:


> Just bumped into these two at the Naruto Staff Blog. That pose is just.. Wrong



Yamato's wood is the hardest in Konoha, after all.


----------



## Miele (Aug 30, 2010)

omigosh said:


> Seriously WTF?


----------



## ninjaneko (Aug 30, 2010)

Grimmie said:


> Just bumped into these two at the Naruto Staff Blog. That pose is just.. Wrong


Looks like you're not the only one to think so: In the second pic they have Yamato saying, "Mokuton!!" 

(The only other bit I could make out was "Naruto sanjou!!" The only dictionary entry for 'sanjou' that makes sense is "disastrous scene; terrible spectacle." xD)

And...Yamato's face could be interpreted as, "Yup. That's right."


----------



## FmDante (Aug 30, 2010)

Grimmie said:
			
		

> Just bumped into these two at the Naruto Staff Blog. That pose is just.. Wrong



That is some hard evidence of the staff being Yaoi fanatics


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 30, 2010)

FmDante said:


> That is some *hard* evidence of the staff being Yaoi fanatics


Yeaaaaah....

//HbS


----------



## ichigeau (Aug 30, 2010)

Grimmie said:


> Just bumped into these two at the Naruto Staff Blog. That pose is just.. Wrong



wat da fak


----------



## Zerst?ren (Aug 30, 2010)

FmDante said:


> That is some hard evidence of the staff being Yaoi fanatics



Who doesn't like Yaoi?

 Specially when it involves the wood


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 31, 2010)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. Yamato wood all up in the goods


----------



## katiegirl96 (Aug 31, 2010)

this thread just makes me laugh so HARD


----------



## Miele (Aug 31, 2010)

This thread is just epic


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 31, 2010)

omigosh said:


> Who doesn't like Yaoi?


People that are atleast partially sane.

//HbS


----------



## Zerst?ren (Aug 31, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> People that are atleast partially sane.
> 
> //HbS



Sane is overrated


----------



## Hydde (Aug 31, 2010)

I cant help it...... but everytime i see yamato....


----------



## KohZa (Aug 31, 2010)

^hahaha nice one .


----------



## Raiden (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh Yamato.


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 1, 2010)

Grimmie said:


> Just bumped into these two at the Naruto Staff Blog. That pose is just.. Wrong


----------



## Synn (Sep 1, 2010)

Hydde said:


> I cant help it...... but everytime i see yamato....



  Repped for this!


----------



## Jesus (Sep 1, 2010)

Grimmie said:


> Just bumped into these two at the Naruto Staff Blog. That pose is just.. Wrong



Wow, they really are getting less and less subtle about it, aren't they?


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Sep 1, 2010)

Hydde said:


> I cant help it...... but everytime i see yamato....



 
*reps*


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 2, 2010)

//HbS


----------



## Feuer (Sep 2, 2010)

Is it just me or does this guy look plain creepy?


----------



## Praecipula (Sep 2, 2010)

Arts in shippuden episode 167 wins.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 2, 2010)

Feuer said:


> Is it just me or does this guy look plain creepy?


Come on, man, previous-page repost?  honestly? I understand not checking out 200 pages, but 5 isn't much?

//HbS


----------



## Selva (Sep 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



look at Pakkun 


WTF is Sakura wearing in here? 


Shikamaru's face looks a bit weird!


And, an honorable mention


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 2, 2010)

Pakkun, the dog frog with a mustache.

//HbS


----------



## FieryRose (Sep 2, 2010)

^ LMAO at Sakuras outfit
^


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 2, 2010)

Off topic: I really wonder why Karui and Omoi's skin tones aren't coloured the same way. It isn't the same "dark brown" for both of them. Karui's is closer to reddish and Omoi's to greyish. Just saying. 

On topic: Thread is laughs.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Sep 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Huge feet 







*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ailuro (Sep 2, 2010)

Gotta love Akamaru. XD


----------



## clemy (Sep 3, 2010)

haha sakura's unshaved legs  
_Hunted by sister _you really have an eye for details 
also loving the yamato-naruto poster :rofl


----------



## Kadaobi (Sep 3, 2010)

Funny moment of Omoi and Karui xD


I gotta love Karui and Omoi. xD


O.O
Well, it's definitely obvious...


o__O


Omoi's face XD


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 3, 2010)

kyuubi, darling you might want to go to the dentist and get that tooth checked out


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 3, 2010)

WHAT THE FUUUUUCK

//HbS


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 3, 2010)

omigosh said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Huge feet



It looks like he's trying to do something :ho Can anyone guess what I'm talking about?


----------



## k2nice (Sep 3, 2010)

Reavie said:


> *Spoiler*: __



funny


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 3, 2010)

most of the poorly drawn naruto ship were  filers.


----------



## clemy (Sep 3, 2010)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> kyuubi, darling you might want to go to the dentist and get that tooth checked out



 :amazed that's gotta be photoshoped, right?


----------



## Ame-Kun (Sep 3, 2010)

Did anyone else think Sandaime was kinda creepy in 176?:


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 3, 2010)

This shit's ridiculous. No respect for the hood.


----------



## Reavie (Sep 3, 2010)

Ame-Kun said:


> Did anyone else think Sandaime was kinda creepy in 176?:


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Sep 3, 2010)

Ame-Kun said:


> Did anyone else think Sandaime was kinda creepy in 176?:



perfect for cardcrush


----------



## Mider T (Sep 3, 2010)

Isn't that Hiruzen pic more of a "Where's your god now?" Since he's God of Shinobi


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 4, 2010)

clemy said:


> :amazed that's gotta be photoshoped, right?



nope................


----------



## Ame-Kun (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2010)

Should have made that face when he fought Orochimaru.

That>Orochimaru's laugh.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 4, 2010)

//HbS


----------



## FearTear (Sep 4, 2010)

Ame-Kun said:


>


I saw this coming :rofl


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 4, 2010)

Hunted by sister said:


> //HbS


----------



## Kiss (Sep 4, 2010)

Ame-Kun said:


> Did anyone else think Sandaime was kinda creepy in 176?:



That's hilarious.


----------



## Neptun (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Burke (Sep 4, 2010)

so many troll faices
Edit: Its under 9000 ._.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Burke (Sep 4, 2010)

I sense a new meme.
Trollkage


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 4, 2010)

IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAAAAAAAND 

//HbS


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 5, 2010)

Ame-Kun said:


> Did anyone else think Sandaime was kinda creepy in 176?:



Lmao


----------



## clemy (Sep 6, 2010)

*Vino*- nice work


----------



## Bree (Sep 7, 2010)

Ame-Kun said:


> Did anyone else think Sandaime was kinda creepy in 176?:


----------



## Parak111 (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't think that these have been posted.

O_o



Naruto's grin...




"Gotcha! Gotcha!"



Iruka came



Naruto's hand gesture 



Captain Sakura Obvious


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Sep 8, 2010)

Parak111 said:


> Iruka came



:rofl :rofl


----------



## Armaroller (Sep 9, 2010)

Today on Naruto, let's welcome today's special guest star, Little Orphan Annie!


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Sep 9, 2010)

^ That boy behind Sasuke looks like Daisuke from Digimon


----------



## Selva (Sep 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Dat ass


----------



## Synn (Sep 9, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see what you did there


----------



## Ame-Kun (Sep 11, 2010)

Parak111 said:


> Naruto's hand gesture



First thing that came to mind when I saw that:





selvaspeedy said:


> Dat ass



Dawwww... It looks like Naruto's having a dream about Sasuke.


----------



## Parak111 (Sep 11, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should make the animation a little faster so it'd be more realistic.  




Ame-Kun said:


> First thing that came to mind when I saw that:


----------



## Zerst?ren (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Jesus (Sep 11, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naruto wants _it_ badly.



omigosh said:


>


----------



## Kage (Sep 11, 2010)

Ame-Kun said:


> First thing that came to mind when I saw that:


it never occurred to me that naruto could be so snooty 



> Dawwww... It looks like Naruto's having a dream about Sasuke.


following my line of thought


----------



## Moonraker_One (Sep 11, 2010)

Parak111 said:


> Captain Sakura Obvious


----------



## Mihomi (Sep 12, 2010)

omigosh said:


>



:rofl                                                             .


----------



## sumany (Sep 14, 2010)

omigosh said:


>



that look makes me want to punch sasuke in the face.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Sep 14, 2010)

Evil Saucey


----------



## ninjaneko (Sep 14, 2010)

Aww, he's just gwumpy.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 14, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see, so the writers are telling us they are going to make things R rated soon 

This will be good for my...studies, yes let's call it that


----------



## neshru (Sep 16, 2010)

there's something fascinating in the way the third hokage is drawn here... I love it


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 16, 2010)

neshru said:


> there's something fascinating in the way the third hokage is drawn here... I love it



OMG 

he's looking every part the genial old man with the gentle expression


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 16, 2010)

His face is like a banana with a nose.

//HbS


----------



## Burke (Sep 16, 2010)

neshru said:


> there's something fascinating in the way the third hokage is drawn here... I love it


----------



## afterdark (Sep 17, 2010)

is this a cow?


----------



## untrained (Sep 17, 2010)

Jugo looks like a kid


----------



## sadino (Sep 17, 2010)

untrained said:


> Jugo looks like a kid



He's supposed to. 

Remember the 8 tails pwning Team Hawk?


----------



## ichigeau (Sep 17, 2010)

untrained said:


> Jugo looks like a kid



because he his a kid now


----------



## Neptun (Sep 18, 2010)

lol, pwndt


----------



## untrained (Sep 18, 2010)

Cant remember shizzl


----------



## Hokuto (Sep 20, 2010)

neshru said:


> there's something fascinating in the way the third hokage is drawn here... I love it



He looks like a hermit.



afterdark said:


> is this a cow?



 Some mutant cow there.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Sep 20, 2010)

afterdark said:


> is this a cow?



DAT MALEFICENT LOOK


----------



## Aiku (Sep 21, 2010)

neshru said:


> there's something fascinating in the way the third hokage is drawn here... I love it



He's....erm....beautiful.


----------



## ichigeau (Sep 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## Burke (Sep 21, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol that chick on the right
Shes all like Nggah please


----------



## taichikun14 (Sep 23, 2010)

Ame-Kun said:


> Did anyone else think Sandaime was kinda creepy in 176?:



That's....ridiculously hilarious.  Love it XD


----------



## Kiss (Sep 26, 2010)

afterdark said:


> is this a cow?



That's one scary cow.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Sep 26, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I don't know what that shit is, but it ain't Naruto.


----------



## Iruka (Sep 27, 2010)

I must be watching two different shows.  What a way to ruin a good episode by inserting poorly drawn half with beautifully drawn half.


----------



## Lupin (Sep 27, 2010)

Almost everything in Pain's fight against Kyuubi 



I chuckled at this.


----------



## ichigeau (Sep 27, 2010)

neverlandvictim said:


> I don't know what that shit is, but it ain't Naruto.



this is from naruto


----------



## lodmad (Sep 27, 2010)

Iruka said:


> I must be watching two different shows.  What a way to ruin a good episode by inserting poorly drawn half with beautifully drawn half.


Bottom left (by far) is one of my favorites scenes on that episode. And bottom right is waaay more expressive than its supposed well drawn picture on the first half of the episode.

I don't know what you people are eating at breakfast. You can't enjoy or like anything.


----------



## geG (Sep 27, 2010)

Are there really people who thought that was badly drawn?

The second half looked better by far.


----------



## neshru (Sep 27, 2010)

Not that the first half looked badly drawn by any means, but Horikoshi's style is just so standard, so plain, so boring compared to Yamashita's. Everything about the second half is so much more expressive: the facial expressions, the way characters move and are drawn, everything. How can people fail to see that?


----------



## Burke (Sep 27, 2010)

So they really did change design teams half way through?


----------



## geG (Sep 27, 2010)

N??ps said:


> So they really did change design teams half way through?



Just animation directors. Lots of episodes have more than one.


----------



## Table (Sep 27, 2010)

Chr?me said:


> Almost everything in Pain's fight against Kyuubi
> 
> 
> 
> I chuckled at this.



Lol, his nose


----------



## Selva (Sep 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Do NOT want Sakura-chan 





*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 




Surprise buttsex


----------



## Synn (Sep 30, 2010)

@ Sasuke's face when being raped XD


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 30, 2010)

Not poorly drawn but funny  


*Spoiler*: __ 





The way he moves  



Sasuke's face is priceless. I'm staring to lose my last bit of hope that he would be straight


----------



## Selva (Sep 30, 2010)

I suck at editing so don't shoot me


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 1, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> I suck at editing so don't shoot me



^ That's brilliant


----------



## Chaos Control (Oct 2, 2010)

You ever wonder why Kakashi reads Make Out Paradise with one hand?


----------



## hhhjjj (Oct 3, 2010)

Chaos Control said:


> You ever wonder why Kakashi reads Make Out Paradise with one hand?




LOLLL thats ero


----------



## Cherry~Blossom (Oct 3, 2010)

Chaos Control said:


> You ever wonder why Kakashi reads Make Out Paradise with one hand?



fapfapfap


----------



## Synn (Oct 3, 2010)

Chaos Control said:


> You ever wonder why Kakashi reads Make Out Paradise with one hand?



 awesome gif


----------



## Kiss (Oct 3, 2010)

Naruto put his hand on an interesting spot:


*Spoiler*: __ 





"Take this!"



Yeah I know I'm a perv.


----------



## Burke (Oct 3, 2010)

Kiss said:


> Naruto put his hand on an interesting spot:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 3, 2010)

This page is so...naughty


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 6, 2010)

Kiss said:


> Naruto put his hand on an interesting spot:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



omg


----------



## Selva (Oct 6, 2010)

Kiss said:


> Naruto put his hand on an interesting spot:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


That's like a rape scene or something, especially with the "take this" sub


----------



## FoxxyKat (Oct 6, 2010)

Synn said:


> @ Sasuke's face when being raped XD


It was horrible!



selvaspeedy said:


> I suck at editing so don't shoot me


Beautiful!



Kiss said:


> Naruto put his hand on an interesting spot:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Naruto trying to get a free feel, lol.


----------



## BillyTheReaper (Oct 6, 2010)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> kyuubi, darling you might want to go to the dentist and get that tooth checked out



was this really in the anime ????
goddamn ..


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 6, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1st pic-Sakura makes the men puke, how sad for her.

2nd pic-Naruto's ass crack...anime will soon become 100% hentai

3rd pic-Sasuke's face is fucked up there...mainly because he's eating, like since when did he eat, looks weird.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Oct 7, 2010)

you heard him konan! get in there and make pain a sammich!


----------



## neshru (Oct 7, 2010)

hadouken?


----------



## Selva (Oct 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 














Not poorly drawn but I liked it


----------



## ichigeau (Oct 7, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __




oh my god ? is it the new *good naruto you look kinda cool*
HEY ! i think U can do it


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 7, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> oh my god ? is it the new *good naruto you look kinda cool*
> HEY ! i think U can do it



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rAHnwWfsaY[/YOUTUBE]



> was this really in the anime ????
> goddamn ..



it was. I checked


----------



## Burke (Oct 7, 2010)

This is why i never go to community pools.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Oct 7, 2010)

N??ps said:


> This is why i never go to community pools.



 Looks like Inari has a mouthfull.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 7, 2010)

Kiss said:


> Naruto put his hand on an interesting spot:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This. is. madness.


----------



## Synn (Oct 8, 2010)

N??ps said:


> This is why i never go to community pools.


----------



## Kage (Oct 8, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Not poorly drawn but I liked it



this is more adorable than it has any right to be


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 8, 2010)

lol funny scene Naruto wants a piece of Sasuke


----------



## clemy (Oct 8, 2010)

Kiss said:


> Naruto put his hand on an interesting spot:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


yesss  you are


----------



## Billie (Oct 8, 2010)

​


----------



## neshru (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Synn (Oct 8, 2010)

That's not copy-paste. 
They probably used Photoshop's clone stamp tool...


----------



## neshru (Oct 8, 2010)

Call it how you want, it's a copy paste of the same item.


----------



## Billie (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Kiss (Oct 8, 2010)

Gotta love Yamato's face here:

He looks relaxed and satisfied...after touching Naruto's butt.


----------



## ichigeau (Oct 8, 2010)

naruto there



**wow i see some pink elephants**


----------



## Synn (Oct 9, 2010)

Kiss said:


> Gotta love Yamato's face here:
> 
> He looks relaxed and satisfied...after touching Naruto's butt.



He jeezed in his pants.


----------



## Burke (Oct 9, 2010)

Synn said:


> He jeezed in his pants.



Oh god here we go again


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 9, 2010)

Kiss said:


> Gotta love Yamato's face here:
> 
> He looks relaxed and satisfied...after touching Naruto's butt.



Makes me wonder if someone on the animation team has heard of Yamato Wood.


----------



## ichigeau (Oct 9, 2010)

Kuromaku said:


> Makes me wonder if someone on the animation team has heard of Yamato Wood.



of course
he his sexing konoha all by himself :33


----------



## Sirius B (Oct 9, 2010)

What's going on indeed


----------



## Burke (Oct 9, 2010)

Sirius B said:


> What's going on indeed



Wow, if that isnt a very distinctive outline


----------



## lodmad (Oct 9, 2010)

LOL, now we're even analyzing the bushes.


----------



## Hitt (Oct 9, 2010)

Sirius B said:


> What's going on indeed



So I guess this confirms Naruto is indeed bi.  (gotta combine it with all the gay innuendo previously seen in the same ED)


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 9, 2010)

Sirius B said:


> What's going on indeed



Cam-cam-cam... camel t... :WOW


----------



## ninjaneko (Oct 10, 2010)

Sasuke's face  I can't tell if he's uncomfortable or wants to cry himself


----------



## Burke (Oct 10, 2010)

ninjaneko said:


> Sasuke's face  I can't tell if he's uncomfortable or wants to cry himself



He lacks sadness


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Oct 10, 2010)

omg lol, this thread has such great lulz. 

I love the opening and ending, not because of the implied yaoi but because they're well done and the songs fit ^^

Oh and that scene with Naruto tied up and Sasuke holding the wire totally made me flashback to a very naughty fanart I'd come across of those two involving bondage *snicker* (of course they weren't kids in that fanart)


----------



## Parak111 (Oct 11, 2010)

Kiss said:


> Naruto put his hand on an interesting spot:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...






Orochimaru: WTF is this?!

I always knew that Naruto wanted Sasuke...but really...even touching his crotch?! The Yaoi innuendo's are becoming too much.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Oct 11, 2010)

Parak111 said:


> I always knew that Naruto wanted Sasuke...but really...even touching his crotch?! The Yaoi innuendo's are becoming too much.


_
If someone even dares to tell me that this ovbious SasuNaru moments aren't on purpose, I'll personally cut off the dicks off every guy here on NF.

SasuNaru is cannon, at least on the anime. Animators are a bunch of 50 year old perverts with lack of talent of Ps and huge hard-ons for SasuNaru._


----------



## ninjaneko (Oct 12, 2010)

^ That wasn't a SasuNaru moment and it's not anime!canon 


Good thing I'm a girl, huh?


Lol, anyway

*Spoiler*: _Well, I found these mildly amusing_


----------



## Kiss (Oct 12, 2010)

I love this shot for some reason :


----------



## Alice (Oct 13, 2010)

Sirius B said:


> What's going on indeed


ahahaha

What is he holding in his hand though ?


----------



## Selva (Oct 14, 2010)

The glasses made me laugh for some reason


----------



## untrained (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 14, 2010)

untrained said:


>



He looks like a nice guy, probably the best friend anyone could have


----------



## Selva (Oct 14, 2010)

God I love this scene


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 14, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> God I love this scene



WTF


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Oct 14, 2010)

wow, thats pretty lazy. Looks like clone stamp or something.


----------



## Burke (Oct 14, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> The glasses made me laugh for some reason





**


----------



## Bree (Oct 14, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> God I love this scene


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 14, 2010)

Zack and Cody?


----------



## Aiku (Oct 14, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> God I love this scene



LOL!


----------



## Naklin (Oct 15, 2010)

Alice said:


> ahahaha
> 
> What is he holding in his hand though ?



LOL


----------



## lodmad (Oct 15, 2010)

Kiss said:


> I love this shot for some reason :


Could it be because of the lack of green background between Naruto and Lee? 

There you go, much better now (my photoshop skills are impressive):


----------



## ichigeau (Oct 15, 2010)

oh pierrot....


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 17, 2010)

Does anyone know where to find the clip of the infamous Gai vs Gai?

(The original footage, with the original backing music.)

It was by far the funniest thing I've ever seen on this show...


----------



## Sora (Oct 17, 2010)

here you go bro
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2A3OmRWcVI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SugarHighRaccoon (Oct 17, 2010)

Oro is not amused 

For some reason I lmao'd at this pic


----------



## Selva (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn, that Gai vs Gai with the circus music never gets old


----------



## Dorzium (Oct 17, 2010)

SugarHighRaccoon said:


> Oro is not amused
> 
> For some reason I lmao'd at this pic


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 18, 2010)

IcetricX said:


> here you go bro
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2A3OmRWcVI[/YOUTUBE]



...Strange I never realized I did drugs until I saw this video, only explanation. Got to say...I don't know what's with all the hype for drugs are, if it makes me see stuff like that, well drugs just aren't cool then. Going to have nightmares now.


----------



## untrained (Oct 21, 2010)

this moment made me lul


----------



## Lost Time01 (Oct 21, 2010)

Haha yeah, there were a couple of funny moments in this weeks one, I lol'd at this scene:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Next weeks looks like it's going to be a bunch of cheap laughs


----------



## Neptun (Oct 21, 2010)

Lost Time01 said:


> Haha yeah, there were a couple of funny moments in this weeks one, I lol'd at this scene:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Kakashi just had to slap that ass, didn't he?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 21, 2010)

Lost Time01 said:


> Haha yeah, there were a couple of funny moments in this weeks one, I lol'd at this scene:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That scene was pretty funny.

It doesn't even look like Kakashi did anything, he goes in for the hit but the guy just faints for no reason. Kakashi is so powerful people faint without even getting hit by him.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Oct 21, 2010)

Lost Time01 said:


> Haha yeah, there were a couple of funny moments in this weeks one, I lol'd at this scene:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



_Looks like Kakashi is gonna spank him in the ass _


----------



## ichigeau (Oct 21, 2010)

just dance


----------



## BrojoJojo (Oct 22, 2010)

Not really Naruto related, it is Studio Pierrot related.

Did you guys hear that Beelzebub is being handled by Pierrot 

It made me cry.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 22, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> just dance



I think he's revealing the Jutsu known as Fap-No-Jutsu. It's very powerful...if done right. Kisame...well he's doing it wrong, he's fapping air not...well you know 


...He looks a little fat too for some reason, probably because his legs are spread out but still.


----------



## Chaos Control (Oct 22, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I think he's revealing the Jutsu known as Fap-No-Jutsu. It's very powerful...if done right. Kisame...well he's doing it wrong, he's fapping air not...well you know
> 
> 
> ...He looks a little fat too for some reason, probably because his legs are spread out but still.



But Kakashi has mastered it.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 22, 2010)

Chaos Control said:


> But Kakashi has mastered it.



He lacks a pleasuring face, he still has a longs ways tos goes...s


----------



## ichigeau (Oct 22, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> He lacks a pleasuring face, he still has a longs ways tos goes...s




but do you really want to see it ?


----------



## Zerst?ren (Oct 22, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> just dance



_The consistency of the frames is superb _


----------



## Dorzium (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## ichigeau (Oct 23, 2010)

Dorzium said:


>



i can heard him saying *where's my cookie ?*


----------



## Palta (Oct 26, 2010)

untrained said:


> this moment made me lul



Surprise buttsex


----------



## Synn (Oct 26, 2010)

Chaos Control said:


> But Kakashi has mastered it.



I like that.


----------



## Synn (Oct 28, 2010)

What the hell are Zabuza and Haku doing in Konoha?!


----------



## Sora (Oct 28, 2010)

^^
holy shit lol


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 28, 2010)

Synn said:


> What the hell are Zabuza and Haku doing in Konoha?!



Where is this from? Recent episode?

Maybe those are two random people that are cosplaying.


I think it may be an Easter egg. It's just too odd not to be one.


EDIT: Also, someone should post the picture of Naruto being pregnant from today's episode(He's not really pregnant but his stomach is huge).


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Oct 28, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Where is this from? Recent episode?
> 
> Maybe those are two random people that are cosplaying.
> 
> ...


lol,check even closer,those three guys that attacked Naruto and the others in Chuunin exam Forest of death..lmao...The guy who says "lucky".


----------



## Synn (Oct 28, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Where is this from? Recent episode?



It's from today's episode.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 28, 2010)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> lol,check even closer,those three guys that attacked Naruto and the others in Chuunin exam Forest of death..lmao...The guy who says "lucky".



Yah I started seeing a bunch of other characters after looking at it again. It's for sure an Easter Egg I would say.



Synn said:


> It's from today's episode.



I figured. I must have skipped that part I guess.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 28, 2010)

Synn said:


> What the hell are Zabuza and Haku doing in Konoha?!



WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Oct 28, 2010)

And if you check REALLY close there is Hayate..lol..What the hell are they doing to Naruto series???


----------



## Yang Wenli (Oct 28, 2010)

I see a pair of Rain ninjas in the crowd as well


----------



## k2nice (Oct 28, 2010)

naruto has a long neck 
its from the ending credits


----------



## ichigeau (Oct 28, 2010)

lol there is the examinator too 
(the jonin whit the katana on his back and was sick and always cough)


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 28, 2010)

Lol, it's like in the Konoha Sports Festival OAV 
Random appearaces FTW!


----------



## Oishiitebayo (Oct 29, 2010)

wieeee!


----------



## insane111 (Oct 29, 2010)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> And if you check REALLY close there is Hayate..lol..What the hell are they doing to Naruto series???



Do some people not understand what easter eggs and cameos are? It was meant to be a joke episode.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 29, 2010)

insane111 said:


> Do some people not understand what easter eggs and cameos are? It was meant to be a joke episode.



I kept saying they were probably Easter eggs but no one seemed to listen.


Although I think most people think of actual Easter eggs from Easter when they see the word so maybe that's the problem, lack of knowing the word.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Oct 29, 2010)

Lol guys,don't kill me... i know it's Easter eggs, but it's still retarded... Naruto is a serious Anime/Manga,they shouldn't do stuff like that,even if it's a joke episode.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 29, 2010)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Lol guys,don't kill me... i know it's Easter eggs, but it's still retarded... Naruto is a serious Anime/Manga,they shouldn't do stuff like that,even if it's a joke episode.



There's been Easter eggs before I think. A Chaotizu(The guy from Dragon Ball Z(Mime looking guy, really small hangs around with Tien a lot)) mask was in an early episode I think, or maybe it was just the manga.

I'm pretty sure Easter Eggs are in a large amount of shows. It's a filler episode regardless and it's not like any attention was giving to them in the episode, so it's not a big deal it's just for the watches to see past characters that were liked by a bunch of people(Zabuza and Haku).


----------



## TigerTwista (Oct 30, 2010)

I think why some feels so strongly against fillers at this point in time is the fact that well. TBH there's plenty of manga material thats out right now to the point where there's seriously no NEED for fillers. i mean i don't wanna spoil anything for the anime only watchers but seriously you gotta admit with all the stuff it would take the anime a WHILE before it ever caught up to the manga again.


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 30, 2010)

Synn said:


> What the hell are Zabuza and Haku doing in Konoha?!



WTF


----------



## Dorzium (Oct 30, 2010)

Lol, that's a neat Easter egg. 

If they are cosplayers that would be weird. If cosplayers cosplay ninjas in the Narutoverse, it'd be like cosplaying your neighbor or someone you see down the street. Though it'd probably be like immitating a celebrity instead of like cosplaying.


----------



## yukiko♥ (Oct 30, 2010)

They think it's funny. Fail fillers are fail.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 1, 2010)

Synn said:


> What the hell are Zabuza and Haku doing in Konoha?!



oh shit


----------



## Santí (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh shit... I didn't even notice that O.O
I fail x~x;


----------



## Selva (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## Synn (Nov 4, 2010)

Selva said:


>


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Nov 4, 2010)

*lol* Tenten


----------



## Haruka Katana (Nov 4, 2010)

Tenten you look kinda cool there


----------



## Selva (Nov 4, 2010)

This scene was so cute. Tenten was so excited about the weapons :33


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Nov 4, 2010)

my god, ten ten was soooo cute in this eppie, made me <3 her even more ^_^


----------



## R_Zion (Nov 4, 2010)

Synn said:


> What the hell are Zabuza and Haku doing in Konoha?!



"Just as planned."


----------



## Chaos Control (Nov 5, 2010)

I just watched the 3rd Shippuden movie and...

*Spoiler*: __ 




_why does Kakashi's blanket have a bunch of swastikas?!?_





Is Kakashi secretly a nazi?


----------



## Naklin (Nov 5, 2010)

^LMAO ... maybe he is


----------



## Synn (Nov 5, 2010)

Chaos Control said:


> I just watched the 3rd Shippuden movie and...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Kakashi is a nazi!?


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Nov 5, 2010)

^ Or he's jealous of Neji's forehead seal


----------



## Synn (Nov 5, 2010)

Desert Butterfly said:


> ^ Or he's jealous of Neji's forehead seal



Maybe he's Neji's biggest fan. 

"_I'm your biggest fan, I'll follow you until you love me... Papa-paparazzi~!_"


----------



## Olivia (Nov 5, 2010)

Regulator said:


> I see a pair of Rain ninjas in the crowd as well



With all these Easter Egg ninja it's like trying to find Waldo


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 5, 2010)

Chaos Control said:


> I just watched the 3rd Shippuden movie and...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I think I read somewhere about it being a religious symbol or something. I don't remember for sure, but I'm sure it's not used to represent the Nazis. Other wise it wouldn't be allowed I don't think. You can look it up on Wikipedia, it says a lot about it.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Nov 5, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I think I read somewhere about it being a religious symbol or something. I don't remember for sure, but I'm sure it's not used to represent the Nazis. Other wise it wouldn't be allowed I don't think. You can look it up on Wikipedia, it says a lot about it.



Yeah, it depends on the way in which the symbol is "turning". In Oriental cultures (and in Naruto) it's a symbol for peace (or balance, I don't quite remember).


----------



## Moonraker_One (Nov 5, 2010)

Chaos Control said:


> I just watched the 3rd Shippuden movie and...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



The swastika has its origins in Hinduism as well as Buddhism, where it is called a "manji." The difference is, a Hindu Swastika and a Buddhist Manji are both portrayed as a square, whereas the Nazi swastika was turned slightly, portrayed as a diamond shape.

The nazi's referred to their symbol as a "hankenkreuz" which means hook cross; it isn't even a true swastika. It is a bent cross.


----------



## Neptun (Nov 5, 2010)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I think I read somewhere about it being a religious symbol or something. I don't remember for sure, but I'm sure it's not used to represent the Nazis. Other wise it wouldn't be allowed I don't think. You can look it up on Wikipedia, it says a lot about it.


yeah, but it seems kind of hypocritial first changing neji's cursed seal which represented a swatiska and then doing THIS.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 5, 2010)

Lol, somebody drew that blanket and it got Ok'd.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 5, 2010)

Lolololol Kakashi.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 5, 2010)

Kakashi as Nazi


----------



## Yamata no Orochi (Nov 5, 2010)

Damn, I feel like I'm in 2006 all over again.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Nov 5, 2010)

TigerTwista said:


> I think why some feels so strongly against fillers at this point in time is the fact that well. TBH there's plenty of manga material thats out right now to the point where there's seriously no NEED for fillers. i mean i don't wanna spoil anything for the anime only watchers but seriously you gotta admit with all the stuff it would take the anime a WHILE before it ever caught up to the manga again.


And when it does catch up, there're still gonna be fillers, anyway. But with this little downtime in the series, repairing the village, they saw a good opportuiny for some flashbacks.


----------



## Laix (Nov 5, 2010)

That Naruto v Pain episode was just... that's scarred the anime for life.


----------



## Santí (Nov 5, 2010)

Yamata no Orochi said:


> Damn, I feel like I'm in 2006 all over again.



Tell me about it xD


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Nov 7, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> And when it does catch up, there're still gonna be fillers, anyway. But with this little downtime in the series, repairing the village, they saw a good opportuiny for some flashbacks.



qft, I'd rather have filler during a transitional part of the manga rather than during some climax of an arc. (the naruto movie promotional filler happened after the climax of the pain arc, so it was in its falling action phase so it's forgivable *nods*) This was the perfect spot to put a bunch of filler into, anywheres else and they might have had to mimic what bleach did.


----------



## Momoka (Nov 7, 2010)

Kakashi's a Nazi!!


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Nov 7, 2010)

Momoka said:


> Kakashi's a Nazi!!



your panda's a robot!

I think this goes with the whole anime can get away with more in a movie than in a tv series double standard. Of course it's probably that no one noticed because during that scene you're staring at kakashi and not his sheets


----------



## Eru Lawliet (Nov 7, 2010)

Kakashi

I think these are originally supposed to be shuriken.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Nov 7, 2010)

anime people have a strange interpretation of kishi's art sometimes


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 7, 2010)

Well I guess I'm not surprised they'd mess up.


----------



## insane111 (Nov 8, 2010)

So I was looking through volume 1 of the Pain arc, and as usual they're incredibly lazy. I only looked at episode 151 so far, but nothing in the Itachi and Raikage scenes was fixed. 

And they still didn't even fix this:


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Nov 10, 2010)

lmao! i still remember that one! naruto turn around! kakashi took off his mask to help cheer you up!


----------



## Synn (Nov 10, 2010)

insane111 said:


> So I was looking through volume 1 of the Pain arc, and as usual they're incredibly lazy. I only looked at episode 151 so far, but nothing in the Itachi and Raikage scenes was fixed.
> 
> And they still didn't even fix this:



 @ Kakashi


----------



## Selva (Nov 11, 2010)

Naruto and Lee... you look kinda cool here


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Nov 11, 2010)

Selva said:


> Naruto and Lee... you look kinda cool here



Naruto looks like he's wearing a mask O.o



>



Tsunade looks so cuuuute here :33


----------



## Selva (Nov 11, 2010)

Shino is freaked out 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Synn (Nov 11, 2010)

Selva said:


> Naruto and Lee... you look kinda cool here



What's wrong with Lee's eyes? 


Tsunade-sama 



Selva said:


> Shino is freaked out
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I lol'd so hard at this one!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 11, 2010)

Selva said:


> Shino is freaked out
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I remember the laughing Shino episode. I find when Shino isn't acting all cool and calm he's pretty damn funny.

EDIT: Just saw the first part, Zetsu ate his bugs...odd I thought Zetsu would prefer Shino, oh well. 

EDIT: Someone post the picture of Shino riding on the Anteater, it's hilarious


----------



## Ailuro (Nov 11, 2010)

What the hell, Shino?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow, shino with personality.


----------



## Naklin (Nov 11, 2010)

Selva said:


> Shino is freaked out
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



LMAOOOO  
that is so hilarious


----------



## Yash (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## insane111 (Nov 12, 2010)

insane111 said:


> So I was looking through volume 1 of the Pain arc, and as usual they're incredibly lazy. I only looked at episode 151 so far, but nothing in the Itachi and Raikage scenes was fixed.
> 
> And they still didn't even fix this:




Well, at least they weren't quite as lazy with volume 2


*Spoiler*: __ 











Still 2 months until 164-167 comes out. I'm curious to see if they'll bother changing the animation for Pain punching the ground.


----------



## neshru (Nov 12, 2010)

insane111 said:


> I'm curious to see if they'll bother changing the animation for Pain punching the ground.


They'd better not. What a waste that would be.


----------



## Armaroller (Nov 13, 2010)

Selva said:


>



I think we are forgetting the build-up to the awkward moment:


----------



## clemy (Nov 17, 2010)

Selva said:


>



well... tsunade IS sakura's teacher after all lmao


----------



## Selva (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Icegaze (Nov 18, 2010)

^

That pic is sig worthy. 

In fact, I predict a large number of sigs/animated gifs in the next few hours.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 18, 2010)

Selva said:


>



I guess if Naruto and Lee did the fusion dance...that would be the result.


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 18, 2010)

^ fusion dance


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 18, 2010)

> Still 2 months until 164-167 comes out. I'm curious to see if they'll bother changing the animation for Pain punching the ground.


That shit was Beast. 
They better not change it.


----------



## Synn (Nov 18, 2010)

Selva said:


>



Scary!


----------



## Selva (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Synn (Nov 18, 2010)

Selva said:


>



I was looking forward to this!


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Nov 18, 2010)

Selva said:


>



It's laundry day, so *SHAKE UR ASS*


----------



## FearTear (Nov 18, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> That shit was Beast.
> They better not change it.



I will never, never get why some people can stand things like these...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 18, 2010)

Crybaby said:


> I will never, never get why some people can stand things like these...



The horribleness of it makes people laugh and love it.

You know what they say "It's so bad it's good" or something like that.

I had nightmares because of that shit though, had to get checked to see if I had drugs in my system too...at less now I'd know what it would be like to be on Acid...


----------



## Dim Mak (Nov 18, 2010)

insane111 said:


> Well, at least they weren't quite as lazy with volume 2
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


What? 2 months until 164 - 167 comes out? Are they remaking the episodes?


----------



## geG (Nov 18, 2010)

He means on DVD. They'll sometimes do art touch-ups on DVD releases, and sometimes they'll completely reanimate things. Like the awful scene of Team Guy fighting the clones from episode 24 was mostly reanimated, though it still looked like ass.

Does anyone know if Wakabayashi's other episodes were touched up? If they weren't they probably won't bother with 167. I'm more curious to see if they make 163 look any better.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 18, 2010)

Selva said:


> Shino is freaked out
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



This is an impostor


----------



## FearTear (Nov 19, 2010)

Geg said:


> Like the awful scene of Team Guy fighting the clones from episode 24 was mostly reanimated, though it still looked like ass.



Do you know where can I watch it? I'm curious to see how this scene has been redrawned...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2A3OmRWcVI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## geG (Nov 19, 2010)

It's on Crunchyroll; they use the DVD version for the first 80 episodes or so.

Like I said though, it's not that much better.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm surprised that Naruto didn't see the construction and the face that they added Tsunade's face right before he left 



(Yes, this is from 187)


----------



## Burke (Nov 26, 2010)

Tia Halibel said:


> I'm surprised that Naruto didn't see the construction and the face that they added Tsunade's face right before he left
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes, this is from 187)



Thats a big screw up lol


----------



## Laix (Nov 26, 2010)

Proof that the animators can be so lazy.


----------



## Aiku (Dec 1, 2010)

Tia Halibel said:


> I'm surprised that Naruto didn't see the construction and the face that they added Tsunade's face right before he left
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes, this is from 187)



I am disappoint.


----------



## Selva (Dec 2, 2010)

Cat ears 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## zolbeg (Dec 3, 2010)

hahahah Naruto's eyes blend in with his whiskers in that one


----------



## Billie (Dec 3, 2010)

​


----------



## Burke (Dec 3, 2010)

Ah what the furry is this crap...


----------



## adrianhbk (Dec 3, 2010)

From what episode is that ???


----------



## soymartin (Dec 4, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​



That's in the anime? I thought that was just a special chapter from the manga...


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 4, 2010)

devil naruko is so frickin hot. Wasn't that drawing from the fanbook or something? It wasn't from a manga special or anything. So great the animators incorporated it. Only way to make it sexier is make it all black XD


----------



## Midaru (Dec 4, 2010)

Selva said:


> Cat ears
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Indeed...


----------



## Kage (Dec 4, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​



lol. always thought that outfit was black.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 5, 2010)

It's awesome they animated this. Why wasn't this shown, what episode was this from?


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 5, 2010)

blackssk said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holly shitzle WHAT DID I MISS ??????????????


----------



## Gortef (Dec 5, 2010)

blackssk said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait wait... where did these come from? Did some ep have some extras not on those subs/rips?


----------



## FearTear (Dec 5, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​



No, seriously...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwKgIjOiKVc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sora (Dec 5, 2010)

fap fap fap fap


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 5, 2010)

Jiraiya wants dat ass.


----------



## Icegaze (Dec 6, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​



Episode number, pleaze.


----------



## g_core18 (Dec 7, 2010)

Glad to see the anime is still high quality.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 7, 2010)

King Ice said:


> fap fap fap fap



It's still a boy. Just saying.



blackssk said:


> ​



It's pretty unexpected to see this much of an ecchi scene in Naruto. You'd rather expect to see that in One Piece, or possibly Bleach.


----------



## Sora (Dec 7, 2010)

Luiz said:


> It's still a boy. Just saying.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 10, 2010)

i'm waiting for taka's version to come out, I have a sneaking suspicion it's an extra that crunchy roll cut out *snicker*


----------



## Synthetickiller (Dec 10, 2010)

So whats up with people not providing a link to this?

I'm curious to see what kind of context this is in.


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _I <3 the nekomimi episode_ 





Here ya go, kiddies!


WHAT?! THAT'S NO CAT! 
Hm, I guess their bum-packs are like those bobtailed cats





*Spoiler*: _Sasuke + animals = >:(_ 




Boom! He's fond of the knock-out-from-behind strike, isn't he?


Cat carnage!!! 





*Spoiler*: _citizens_ 




Something's not quite right here...
Why do I get a Totoro feeling from this?


This guy. Fancy Cat/ Top Hat Cat


And this guy. Bar Cat. 
He needs a "I see what you did there" caption or something


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 16, 2010)

Cat ears? The fuck is this shit

//HbS


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 16, 2010)

yay!!! those are some of my favorite moments from that ep XD

i also loved when naruto tries climbing up the wall only to fall right back down when he falls for a trap XD


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 16, 2010)

*havent watched a filler since... like 2 month exept for the tenten one*



ninjaneko said:


> *Spoiler*: _I <3 the nekomimi episode_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WHAT.........
THE.....
FU*&........
IS
THIS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Olivia (Dec 16, 2010)

No, no more of this other crap until someone tells us where those sexy jutsu Naruto gifs are from


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 16, 2010)

ichigeau said:


> *havent watched a filler since... like 2 month exept for the tenten one*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao, makes more sense if you watch the ep. either appreciate the cute or you're going to hate it...a lot


----------



## Selva (Dec 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Dat nose and chin  (lmao they look huge =P)


I thought it's kinda funny cause the Byakugan marks on Neji's face here look like whiskers


----------



## Synn (Dec 23, 2010)

^ OMG, priceless!


----------



## FearTear (Dec 23, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 23, 2010)

He looks like the joker without make up XD


----------



## Burke (Dec 23, 2010)

Are the fillers done yet? 

Also, there was a tenten episode?
........
WHY


----------



## Aiku (Dec 24, 2010)

Neji, your hand!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 24, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Naruto won't be taking Hinata's virginity, huh. She's already lost it to this long nosed freak.


----------



## Synn (Dec 24, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Are the fillers done yet?



You wish. We'll have fillers until February, most likely.


----------



## Burke (Dec 24, 2010)

If you loved the two years of fillers, you will adore this long strain of pointlessness!


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 24, 2010)

Aiku said:


> Neji, your hand!



Wow... that hand is actually terrifying.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Dec 24, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​



what number ep is that?


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 24, 2010)

^Why Naruto don't use this jutsu to bring Sasuke back i sure he will enter Konoha backdoor.

Just what the hell is all this crap when i think Naruto anime can't became worst they prove me wrong. Why not just cancel all that and start making OVAs from time to time with better quality and no more fillers.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 24, 2010)

^no one is forcing you to watch the show, you don't live in japan so you don't have to be subjected to it, furthermore even if you did you could just tune into a different channel or turn off the TV at 7:30pm

Stop watching the show and it'll seem like it's off the air for you


----------



## clemy (Dec 25, 2010)

omg I see I'm missing some interesting scenes right here ))))


----------



## G (Jan 1, 2011)

this thread owns.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 1, 2011)

and now laughing shino
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYbcz0FUbqc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amrun (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh my God, Shino looks terrible during that scene...


----------



## Kage (Jan 1, 2011)

makeoutparadise said:


> and now laughing shino
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYbcz0FUbqc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



the only part of this episode that made me rotfl was when he said something to the extent that while he was laughing on the outside his heart was in great sorrow on the inside.


----------



## G (Jan 2, 2011)

heres a bunch of weird scenes. Not made by me.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jan 2, 2011)

^oh wow those scenes made me laugh so hard, some of them are photoshoped and some are actually real.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 2, 2011)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> ^oh wow those scenes made me laugh so hard, some of them are photoshoped and some are actually real.



  You can tell which, though.

My favorite was one that looked Naruto was shoving a rod up his own ass and the subtitle was, "I think I'm at my limit..."


----------



## Nandireya (Jan 3, 2011)

N??ps said:


> If you loved the two years of fillers, you will adore this long strain of pointlessness!



Cartoon Network has two episodes of _Naruto_ on every week night and when they finished the seemingly endless filler arcs I was all "Woo!  Now they can go back to the beginning and play some episodes that actually mean something!" only to have them go back to the start of the seemingly endless filler arcs 

I'm not at all upset that I vowed not to read or watch anything new in the _Naruto_ universe until Kishi can make me smile.

Though this thread can


----------



## Amrun (Jan 3, 2011)

Nandireya said:


> Cartoon Network has two episodes of _Naruto_ on every week night and when they finished the seemingly endless filler arcs I was all "Woo!  Now they can go back to the beginning and play some episodes that actually mean something!" only to have them go back to the start of the seemingly endless filler arcs
> 
> I'm not at all upset that I vowed not to read or watch anything new in the _Naruto_ universe until Kishi can make me smile.
> 
> Though this thread can



How can you know if Kishi will make you smile if you read nothing new?


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jan 3, 2011)

^do not question the logic of a narutard


----------



## Selva (Jan 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 











pek


----------



## Benzaiten (Jan 13, 2011)

^Wh-wha! Who made that? It's amazing!


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 13, 2011)

^LOL at the heart water crush XD XD


----------



## Amrun (Jan 13, 2011)

That's pretty funny, actually.


----------



## Kage (Jan 14, 2011)

LOL that blushing.


----------



## ichigeau (Jan 14, 2011)

wtffdiuortu iutioruttiouy is this shit ????????
​
like if kishi dosent put enough yaoi whit naruto and sasuke kissing and then naked sasuke on top of sai sexy jutsu.....


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jan 14, 2011)

I liked the part where they're both blushing and lol@ the heart shaped water splash XD 

This episode was so fun, it's almost entirely fanservice


----------



## The Virgin (Jan 14, 2011)

Vino said:


> Since the old thread disappeared somehow, and tomorrow the new series will start, I've decided to open a sequel to the old thread. So start to post scenes!
> 
> 
> 
> Her nose looks akward


Sakura looks like a with here.


----------



## arc (Jan 14, 2011)

Is this thread being archived? It'd be a serious shame to loose all the lulzy pics.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jan 14, 2011)

Kage said:


> LOL that blushing.


I didn't notice that at first, lol. This ep looks really fun.


----------



## Burke (Jan 14, 2011)

arc said:


> Is this thread being archived? It'd be a serious shame to loose all the lulzy pics.



we got a few hundred more posts to go.
And know this places slowness thatll take several months


----------



## Wilykat (Jan 15, 2011)

N??ps said:


> we got a few hundred more posts to go.
> And know this places slowness thatll take several months



The mods could make a new thread, post a link to the new thread, then lock this old thread before it reaches critical mass and blows up the server.


----------



## KBL (Jan 15, 2011)

Awesome work as always Selva.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 15, 2011)

Heart shaped water splash, didn't even notice that, lol.


----------



## Fr?t (Jan 15, 2011)

lol filler                        .

But seriously. It's getting way old.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jan 16, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to mention they're constantly holding hands in that episode.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 16, 2011)

arc said:


> Is this thread being archived? It'd be a serious shame to loose all the lulzy pics.


Still under 10k, so no.

//HbS


----------



## darkap89 (Jan 16, 2011)

This for me is funny XD


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jan 18, 2011)

Gray said:


> Heart shaped water splash, didn't even notice that, lol.


OMG, I noticed that, too, lol.


----------



## Selva (Mar 4, 2011)

This thread is dying 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Burke (Mar 4, 2011)

i  at this

if your gonna have many animation teams atleast have 20 good ones


----------



## Chaos Control (Mar 4, 2011)

Selva said:


> This thread is dying
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Disney is going to censor that for sure!


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Mar 7, 2011)

Selva said:


> This thread is dying
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


It's dying because of a good animation, just wait 'till 
they pull this:


----------



## Addy (Mar 7, 2011)

Selva said:


> This thread is dying
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



she heard sasuke was in town so.................


----------



## BraggZero (Mar 17, 2011)

Deeeerp.

He looks so happy too.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 17, 2011)

I know I'm a bit late but...


Gaara, you look kinda cool


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 17, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what episode is this


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 17, 2011)

episode 194

lol i loved that ep too


----------



## Black Swordsman (Mar 17, 2011)

Would of done a still image but it looks more funny in motion.

It's Pain the Hedgehog!


Ohh and whats up with his feet? it looks like he has japanse riceballs for feet


----------



## FearTear (Mar 17, 2011)

He's Rayman!


----------



## Chaos Control (Mar 17, 2011)

Did Sasuke rip his pants here?


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/img]


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 17, 2011)

Hmm, I thought Darui would get a "IMMA FIRIN MAH LAZOR" edit here.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 18, 2011)

Chaos Control said:


> Did Sasuke rip his pants here?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 18, 2011)

Chaos Control said:


> Did Sasuke rip his pants here?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



More likely shitted in his pants


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Mar 22, 2011)

Chaos Control said:


> Did Sasuke rip his pants here?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Lol!!! I guess the stress of the fight is too much for sasuke


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 22, 2011)

Chaos Control said:


> Did Sasuke rip his pants here?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



LOL


----------



## Addy (Mar 22, 2011)

Chaos Control said:


> Did Sasuke rip his pants here?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



i think it was a rock............ nah, he ripped them. setting in the pain arc doing nothing got him fat


----------



## HeroofTime (Mar 22, 2011)

Chaos Control said:


> Did Sasuke rip his pants here?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



HOLY SHIT hahahahha:rofl


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow Sasuke.


----------



## missdiana (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## darkap89 (Mar 22, 2011)

Waaah. Scary Sasuke... really.


----------



## Black Swordsman (Mar 31, 2011)

Deformed faces ftw. Check out His left Arm.


Jugo's face is priceless. For some reason on the second picture his face reminds me of somone


----------



## Judecious (Mar 31, 2011)

Black Swordsman said:


> Deformed faces ftw. Check out His left Arm.
> 
> 
> Jugo's face is priceless. For some reason on the second picture his face reminds me of somone



 major fuck up


----------



## G (Mar 31, 2011)

Black Swordsman said:


> Jugo's face is priceless. For some reason on the second picture his face reminds me of somone


Juugo does indeed look kinda weird. Cool finds.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 15, 2011)

Someone should post a pic of what Kisame said about Samehada .


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 15, 2011)

Black Swordsman said:


> Would of done a still image but it looks more funny in motion.
> 
> It's Pain the Hedgehog!
> 
> ...


What the?


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## SSGG (Apr 15, 2011)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> It's dying because of a good animation, just wait 'till
> they pull this:


 
Lol, the top one's even funnier when you look at it with cheesetastic music...


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Apr 15, 2011)

lol yea..


----------



## Synn (Apr 15, 2011)

OMG


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 15, 2011)

Good Jugo, you look kinda cool.


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Apr 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





The eyes look weird to me.





*Spoiler*: __ 





The picture says it all.


----------



## Suibi (Apr 21, 2011)

Madara, I know you are invisible, but

*Spoiler*: __ 







?


----------



## Synn (Apr 21, 2011)

Suibi said:


> Madara, I know you are invisible, but
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



What's wrong with this one? Fuu's leg was behind Madara's...


----------



## Black Swordsman (Apr 21, 2011)

Your not seeing it. If that way the case then Madaras foot would be behind his foot. Not above it and to the front of it lol.


----------



## Synn (Apr 21, 2011)

It's a matter of perspective, really. lol


----------



## neshru (Apr 21, 2011)

haha, I was watching the latest episode of the Naruto reairing when I spotted this:


----------



## Aiku (Apr 21, 2011)

OH, LEE.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 21, 2011)

This is fuckin great! +Reps


----------



## neshru (Apr 22, 2011)

Aiku said:


> OH, LEE.


The fact that Lee is on the screen is irrelevant. Look between his legs, in the upper part of the shot


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 22, 2011)

neshru said:


> The fact that Lee is on the screen is irrelevant. Look between his legs, in the upper part of the shot



Lol, Background infos?


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 28, 2011)

Sasuke, you look kinda cool.


----------



## Synn (Apr 28, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Sasuke, you look kinda cool.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 28, 2011)

Karin, says hello from the preview.



Geez.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 28, 2011)

^K-Karin's a man??? 



Kαrin said:


> Sasuke, you look kinda cool.



>8(


----------



## webmasterraj1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I like the Cartoons shown in this thread very much.
Really very good.


----------



## Parak111 (Apr 28, 2011)

Fear tha eyes!



Deeerp



Kid: Hey Mom, there's some kid pretending to be Tobi!
Mom: Oh my, it has breasts?!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 28, 2011)

Omg


----------



## FearTear (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like 167 is back


----------



## Chaos Control (Apr 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Very sneaky, Danzo!


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 28, 2011)

Chaos Control said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Very sneaky, Danzo!



Lol, Danzo's old, so maybe he has prostate problems.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Apr 28, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Sasuke, you look kinda cool.


Sasuke is looking mighty crazy in the recent eps.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 28, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Sasuke, you look kinda cool.



It looks like someone's inflating his head like a balloon trying to get it to pop.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 28, 2011)

Danzo: KISS MY LIPS, SAUCY-KINZ


----------



## Addy (Apr 29, 2011)

itachi's appearance. he looks like a cut and past job


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 29, 2011)

Haha


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 29, 2011)

Chaos Control said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Very sneaky, Danzo!



Jizz no jutsu!


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 29, 2011)

This one fuckin killed me!


----------



## Ziek (Apr 30, 2011)

From the 4th Shippuuden movie. Can't be easy walking when among other things, your feet are as long as your head is thick. Not to mention the crazy monkey arms


----------



## VIP (Apr 30, 2011)

Haruka Katana said:


> Jizz no jutsu!



Wahaha LMAO




> From the 4th Shippuuden movie. Can't be easy walking when among other things, your feet are as long as your head is thick. Not to mention the crazy monkey arms


wow yeah :S long arms


----------



## lolface (Apr 30, 2011)

not from shippuuden but still funny:


----------



## Selva (May 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 








BANANA HEAD! 




You look kinda cool there Danzo


----------



## Synn (May 5, 2011)

^ OMG, I can't stop laughing


----------



## Sadako (May 5, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely. This is the funniest thing I've seen in a while  The whole episode was full of gems like this.


----------



## Kαrin (May 5, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol his arm looks really small there.


----------



## FearTear (May 5, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no, not this again


----------



## Dorzium (May 5, 2011)

^LOL@ Danzo!

I have a big head, and little arms!


----------



## Synn (May 5, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> I have a big head, and little arms!



Skinny arms


----------



## Tony Lou (May 5, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Bitch steps out of the kitchen, kick her back to the kitchen.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 5, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 This episode is freakin gold!

Danzo also looks like he's got a potbelly in the first one.


----------



## Archah (May 5, 2011)

Hey, wasn't his right eye the bandaged one? o_O


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 5, 2011)

Archah said:


> Hey, wasn't his right eye the bandaged one? o_O



The picture is mirrored(Or something called of that nature). Generally used in cases like these to avoid copyright issues or something.

Basically, someone flipped the picture.


----------



## Moonraker_One (May 5, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Sasuke, you look kinda cool.


----------



## ninjaneko (May 5, 2011)

^He looks a bit like Karin there...

BTW Moonraker, I still have nightmares about that crucified Sasuke with snakes/Naruto, Sakura heads edit. You know the one I mean.  



Where's Fukasaku and his stick when you need them?

*Spoiler*: __ 




frog turning i?


----------



## Moonraker_One (May 5, 2011)

ninjaneko said:


> ^He looks a bit like Karin there...
> 
> *BTW Moonraker, I still have nightmares about that crucified Sasuke with snakes/Naruto, Sakura heads edit. You know the one I mean.*






The nightmares are because you didn't save the beer.


----------



## Kαrin (May 6, 2011)

That picture...


----------



## Chaos Control (May 6, 2011)

This perspective kind of confused me.


*Spoiler*: __ 




WWRAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## ninjaneko (May 6, 2011)

Moonraker_One said:


> The nightmares are because you didn't save the beer.


I see my mistake now. "You are my dream" indeed. 

 So epic, so disturbing


----------



## Skater007 (May 8, 2011)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best frame by frame ever bama


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 8, 2011)

Moonraker_One said:


> The nightmares are because you didn't save the beer.


----------



## FearTear (May 12, 2011)

Hey guys can someone post a screen shot about this scene?


*Spoiler*: __ 




GIF courtesy of Selva




At the very first second when Danzou appears? I bet I saw Danzou a little too... blurried than usual


----------



## Seraphiel (May 12, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Hey guys can someone post a screen shot about this scene?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You mean this?


----------



## FearTear (May 12, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> You mean this?



Exactly


----------



## whatuwan (May 12, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> You mean this?


Ah, the return of "My Pain is greater than yours" scene . Even though it's just one frame.

Brings back memories .


----------



## Seraphiel (May 12, 2011)

whatuwan said:


> Ah, the return of "My Pain is greater than yours" scene . Even though it's just one frame.
> 
> Brings back memories .



You can't really catch it unless you deliberately pause, so it's not as bad as that scene.

Although that episode was epic win.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 12, 2011)

I'd say the entire scene of Danzou running away and Sasuke walking behind him was pretty funny. I was laughing through out that scene even though I think it was meant to be sad.


----------



## Icegaze (May 12, 2011)

Please someone post a pic with Danzo running away from Saskeee. 
Also manage to slip in a shot with Saskeee's raep face behind running Danzo.


----------



## FearTear (May 12, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I'd say the entire scene of Danzou running away and Sasuke walking behind him was pretty funny. I was laughing through out that scene even though I think it was meant to be sad.



This? 


_GIF by Selva_


----------



## insane111 (May 12, 2011)

lol'd, love how they decided to throw that in there.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 12, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I'd say the entire scene of Danzou running away and Sasuke walking behind him was pretty funny. I was laughing through out that scene even though I think it was meant to be sad.



I think you're not the only one laughing at the scene. Indeed, it was funny as hell.


----------



## darkap89 (May 12, 2011)

Maybe it's only me... but Koharu's neck is looong 



Also. Danzo's arm cut off from the anime team! (can be watched at min. 12:46)



Also...


----------



## Legend (May 12, 2011)

that chase was lulzy


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 12, 2011)

FearTear said:


> This?
> 
> 
> _GIF by Selva_



That and the part right before it.


----------



## Kαrin (May 13, 2011)

Damn, I always thought she would be blonde  I can never get females hair color right.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 13, 2011)

FearTear said:


> This?
> 
> 
> _GIF by Selva_



Someone needs to edit a trollface over Sasuke's! XD


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 13, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Someone needs to edit a trollface over Sasuke's! XD



Selva already done so


----------



## clemy (May 17, 2011)

^ lolz nice touch


----------



## darkap89 (May 19, 2011)

A new pok?mon!


Sasuke the Cyclops!


LOL at Sasuke's face


Sakura, you are cool!


Sasuke Yagami


Ugly Sai


----------



## Parak111 (May 19, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Ugly Sai



Death Note Sai.

And why is it always Sasuke who suffers from clothing mistakes?


----------



## Rashman (May 19, 2011)

^What's the clothing mistake?


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 19, 2011)

The color of his shirt is grey not white.. The shirt was white when he had a long sleeves, this new shirt is grey so that is the mistake.


----------



## lolface (Jun 2, 2011)

I didn't knew that Kakashi's Mangekyu looks like this:


----------



## whatuwan (Jun 2, 2011)

lolface said:


> I didn't knew that Kakashi's Mangekyu looks like this:


It looks cooler that way .


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 2, 2011)

This won the whole episode 


credits to Selva of the gif


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 2, 2011)

This was a good episode for the Eum-Ik Hyun team. But why... why all these errors on the sharingans: tomoe in the wrong directions, the Kakashi mangekyou that has the same standards of sasuke (black pupil, red sharingan) when he has a red pupil and the black form.

EDIT: lol, wrong thread for me XD


----------



## Aiku (Jun 2, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> This won the whole episode
> 
> 
> credits to Selva of the gif



Crazy Sasuke.


----------



## shenigami (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## RainieYang (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## FearTear (Jun 2, 2011)

Sasuke, you look kinda cool!


He looks like he's running on coals


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Jun 2, 2011)

they made a huge mistake  kakashi doesnt run like that, in the manga he just "trips" once  he doesnt run like he shit on his pants or something


----------



## FearTear (Jun 2, 2011)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> they made a huge mistake  kakashi doesnt run like that, in the manga he just "trips" once  he doesnt run like he shit on his pants or something



Do you mean...


*Spoiler*: __ 



...the shit-stumble?


----------



## Synn (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Chaos Control (Jun 2, 2011)

They inverted Kakashi's MS.  How could they do that!


----------



## Cornbreesha (Jun 2, 2011)

Go Sasuke Go


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jun 2, 2011)

Basically this whole episode is a fail for drawing, but a good episode story and battle side.


----------



## shenigami (Jun 2, 2011)

there is another drawing fail, tomoe of sasuke's Sharingan are inverted


----------



## TGM (Jun 2, 2011)

lolface said:


> I didn't knew that Kakashi's Mangekyu looks like this:



What makes this especially bad is that it wasn't a one time error, they kept screwing it up everytime they showed it in the episode.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd like to think these will be fixed in the DVD version, but after seeing how lazy they were with fixing errors in the Pain arc DVD's I'm not so sure. Although to be fair there was only 1 mistake that was *this* bad, and it wasn't nearly as easy to catch.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jun 2, 2011)

Cornbreesha said:


> Go Sasuke Go


Yeah!


----------



## Nightshade (Jun 3, 2011)

OMG those eyes!


----------



## Selva (Jun 4, 2011)

So, I noticed this part when I was making a gif from this scene:




insane111 said:


> Although to be fair there was only 1 mistake that was *this* bad, and it wasn't nearly as easy to catch.


What mistake was that?


----------



## FearTear (Jun 4, 2011)

Selva said:


> So, I noticed this part when I was making a gif from this scene:



It's true then, under his mask... there's nothing


----------



## Aiku (Jun 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Lovely eyebrows you have there, Kakashi.


----------



## Neelix (Jun 4, 2011)

Aiku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking at that pic makes me think all those mistakes they did in the latest episode were in purpose...the animators are playing with us, lol.


----------



## FearTear (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 16, 2011)

Fart no Jutsu


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 16, 2011)

i think the animators know that this thread exists and try to get a few places in NFs hall of fame/fail


----------



## Synn (Jun 16, 2011)

Fail


----------



## geG (Jun 16, 2011)

Ah, it's been a while since idiots have tried to pass off animation stills as poorly drawn in here


----------



## lodmad (Jun 16, 2011)

Geg said:


> Ah, it's been a while since idiots have tried to pass off animation stills as poorly drawn in here


We've all missed it.


----------



## FearTear (Jun 16, 2011)

Geg said:


> Ah, it's been a while since idiots have tried to pass off animation stills as poorly drawn in here



Firstly don't call me idiot secondly I just wanted to point out that screenshot. Did you read "look at this shitty animation!"? I don't remember I posted a comment like that, I just posted the pic without comments.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 16, 2011)

geg means that an animation still can't be compared to a normal still
animation is movement and to make it look fluid/decent you're pretty much forced to put frames like that in, plus the human eye can't see all of the frames independently/one by one so putting in a lot of effort to keep the artwork in those fast-paced moments consistently high quality would be stupid and a total waste of time and money


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 16, 2011)

at least that's what i think

geg, teleport to this thread


----------



## Burke (Jun 16, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> geg means that an animation still can't be compared to a normal still
> animation is movement and to make it look fluid/decent you're pretty much forced to put frames like that in, plus the human eye can't see all of the frames independently/one by one so putting in a lot of effort to keep the artwork in those fast-paced moments consistently high quality would be stupid and a total waste of time and money



and thirdly, noone challenges geg


----------



## Fullazare (Jun 16, 2011)

Not poor, but a funny screencap : _I keep an eye from you!_ 
Link removed


----------



## Scizor (Jun 16, 2011)

Not omfg poorly drawn, but still:


----------



## Chaos Control (Jun 16, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> Not poor, but a funny screencap : _I keep an eye from you!_
> Link removed


Naruto taking Sasuke's and Sakura's eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 17, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Firstly don't call me idiot secondly I just wanted to point out that screenshot. Did you read "look at this shitty animation!"? I don't remember I posted a comment like that, I just posted the pic without comments.



5 points from Gryffindor


----------



## Burke (Jun 17, 2011)

And 200 points from Hufflepuff 'cause fuck those guys.


----------



## Neelix (Jun 17, 2011)

-205 points from Voldemort and his brother Orochimaru traitor


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2011)

What the hell?


----------



## FearTear (Jun 17, 2011)

Guess I have to change my sig and avatar to stop this delirium


----------



## geG (Jun 17, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Firstly don't call me idiot secondly I just wanted to point out that screenshot. Did you read "look at this shitty animation!"? I don't remember I posted a comment like that, I just posted the pic without comments.



Actually I was referring to Synn's post


----------



## FearTear (Jun 17, 2011)

Geg said:


> Actually I was referring to Synn's post



Really?!

In this case...

huh...

sorry


----------



## geG (Jun 17, 2011)

I guess it's my fault for not being clear enough


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 18, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Guess I have to change my sig and avatar to stop this delirium


----------



## RandomLurker (Jun 19, 2011)

Epic Naruto I CAME face from episode 216

He's fantasizing about Sasuke and he likes it!


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 19, 2011)

no
that's not an "i came face"
nor is it epic
that doesn't even come close to an "i came" face


this is an 'i came' face
also an "i came so hard i can't feel my nuts anymore" face

/the nutcracker
which can also be used as a "wtf am i reading" or "I DONT EVEN" reaction image

and this comes close enough


/mild "i came face"


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 19, 2011)

LOL this thread is genius


----------



## Moonraker_One (Jun 19, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> no
> that's not an "i came face"
> nor is it epic
> that doesn't even come close to an "i came" face
> ...


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jun 20, 2011)

whats that naruto pic from? ^


----------



## neverlandvictim (Jun 21, 2011)

crystalblade13 said:


> whats that naruto pic from? ^



Pretty sure that's from the Kizuna movie.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 21, 2011)

RandomLurker said:


> Epic Naruto I CAME face from episode 216
> 
> He's fantasizing about Sasuke and he likes it!


----------



## Parak111 (Jun 23, 2011)

Karui & Omoi have decided to become Konoha ninja! Traitors!!!


----------



## Selva (Jun 23, 2011)

^ I didn't notice that at all


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 23, 2011)

Parak111 said:


> Karui & Omoi have decided to become Konoha ninja! Traitors!!!



Wow, nice job animators.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 23, 2011)

I remember Kishimoto doing the same to Pain and Hidan once in the manga.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 23, 2011)

Parak111 said:


> Karui & Omoi have decided to become Konoha ninja! Traitors!!!



:rofl:rofl


----------



## chibbselect (Jun 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Not sure what episode these are from, but I like how Gaara looks like someone who can only say his own name.





*Spoiler*: __ 




This was a well-drawn episode (not sure which one... it was when Shikamaru was telling Sakura she was ruining everyone's life...) but this just looks weird. It's Sakura's head, but I can think of three other things it could be...(two are in the mouth, and the other one is ... 
actually nm.)





*Spoiler*: __ 




...because whenever there's a crowd to be drawn, the worst animation team gets it.





*Spoiler*: __ 




Not poorly drawn; I just like Zetsu's 'I'm ded huurrr' face.


----------



## Aiku (Jun 24, 2011)

Parak111 said:


> Karui & Omoi have decided to become Konoha ninja! Traitors!!!


----------



## FearTear (Jun 24, 2011)

hyperdeath said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tkROUT (Jun 26, 2011)

Parak111 said:


> Karui & Omoi have decided to become Konoha ninja! Traitors!!!



Didn't notice before. 



Jessicα said:


> I remember Kishimoto doing the same to Pain and Hidan once in the manga.


They are fixed in tankōbon release. And such parts are mostly draw by his assistants.
Anime team can fix the head band thing in DVD release. (If they notice)


----------



## Black Swordsman (Jun 26, 2011)

Aiku said:


>



I swear, these animators must be doing some really serious overtime to be doing stupid crap like this. That right there is a Naruto shippuden fail.


----------



## neshru (Jun 30, 2011)

can't wait for the episode.


----------



## darkap89 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## fortysix (Jun 30, 2011)

neshru said:


> can't wait for the episode.



Are those from 2chan?? if they are can you give me the link if there are any more pictures from the preview


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 30, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Too much trauma from the previous fight. 

Then again Naruto always look kinda cool


----------



## Louchan (Jun 30, 2011)

FearTear said:


> This?
> 
> 
> _GIF by Selva_


Oh god, why can't I stop laughing at this...!?


----------



## Dorzium (Jun 30, 2011)

Derp.


----------



## Black Swordsman (Jul 1, 2011)

The Sasuke walk lol


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jul 4, 2011)

konoha headbands.. animators fail..


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 7, 2011)

This Gai face is soooo funny XD XD  Gai beat Pain faces!


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 7, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> This Gai face is soooo funny XD XD  Gai beat Pain faces!


 

Pain's pain is still greater though .


----------



## ISeeVoices (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Sera (Jul 7, 2011)

What was up with the animation this week?


----------



## Black Swordsman (Jul 7, 2011)

Guys speed is soo fast the animation team cant keep up.


----------



## Black Swordsman (Jul 7, 2011)

Dat Ass 



Yeah, i just love how the animation team have time to perfect her ass when its been directly pointed at the viewer.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 7, 2011)

Classic Stuff!


----------



## Burke (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh shut up ya buggers , its not bad animation, its just the certain style that that particular animation team goes with.
You do understand that there are dozens of animation teams that work on naruto in order for it to show episodes every week year round. some teams have very different styles and are specifically called upon for certain occasions. This episodes was obviously meant to be fast paced and funny, so they chose that sort of styling.


----------



## fortysix (Jul 7, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> What was up with the animation this week?



it was good. What was wrong with your eyes this week?


----------



## Dorzium (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Burke (Jul 7, 2011)

Whose the pink haired man in the last shot


----------



## fortysix (Jul 7, 2011)

Dorzium said:


>



i don't see any shots that were badly drawn in those you posted


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jul 7, 2011)

You gotta admit though, this episode was awesome..XD


----------



## Dorzium (Jul 7, 2011)

LMAO!!! Look what I found when I paused Gai spinning Kakashi around!!!!


----------



## Black Swordsman (Jul 7, 2011)

does her have a boner or somthing?


----------



## Neelix (Jul 7, 2011)

fortysix said:


> i don't see any shots that were badly drawn in those you posted



I dont know why you seem so offended since this thread is also called "Funnily drawn".Is it a new habit to come here and try to defend animation without a reason?

And yeah, some Naruto shots werent exactly what you'd call perfect.


----------



## Dorzium (Jul 7, 2011)

Black Swordsman said:


> does her have a boner or somthing?



What? Did you mean he and typo'd her?

If its about the picture, Kakashi is like,"I'm so pretty, oh so pretty" and Gai is like, "Do not want."


----------



## fortysix (Jul 7, 2011)

Neelix said:


> I dont know why you seem so offended since this thread is also called "Funnily drawn".Is it a new habit to come here and try to defend animation without a reason?
> 
> And yeah, some Naruto shots werent exactly what you'd call perfect.



I'm far from offended but it just seems that the person who posted those pics really wanted to post something in here without looking for shots that are actually funnily drawn


----------



## Chaos Control (Jul 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Zombie Gai


----------



## Dark Red Z (Jul 9, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> This Gai face is soooo funny XD XD  Gai beat Pain faces!



*MY YOUTH IS GREATER THAN YOURS!*


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jul 9, 2011)

Dark Red Z said:


> *MY YOUTH IS GREATER THAN YOURS!*


LOLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Ziek (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't believe no one has posted this xD


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 12, 2011)

Ziek said:


> I can't believe no one has posted this xD




OMG that's so freaky! :amazed


----------



## lacey (Jul 12, 2011)

Sakura looks so cool.


----------



## Aiku (Jul 12, 2011)

Good, Sakura! You look kind of cool!


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm Lee, the Pro.


Some minor error  That line at the left...


----------



## Burke (Jul 12, 2011)

excuse me line, wtf are you doing there


----------



## Black Swordsman (Jul 12, 2011)

How come ur getting the images in that good of quality?


----------



## Reavie (Jul 13, 2011)

Kamehame...pan?

Gai's jizz face

Gai's face being surprise buttsekzed

You're Winner!


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 13, 2011)

Black Swordsman said:


> How come ur getting the images in that good of quality?



Screenshots directly from VLC Media Player.


----------



## Arsya J (Jul 13, 2011)

That Sakura Picture Made Me LoL~>


----------



## Chaos Control (Jul 15, 2011)

Was anyone so bored of flashbacks and filler that they missed this?


----------



## FearTear (Jul 15, 2011)

^That was intentional.


----------



## mads2194 (Jul 15, 2011)

Chaos Control said:


> Was anyone so bored of flashbacks and filler that they missed this?



I can`t believe people are still fucking thinking that`s a mistake. What are you guys watching?


----------



## fortysix (Jul 15, 2011)

Chaos Control said:


> Was anyone so bored of flashbacks and filler that they missed this?



Wow! Seriously dude? Are you really that stupid?


----------



## Chaos Control (Jul 15, 2011)

mads2194 said:


> I can`t believe people are still fucking thinking that`s a mistake. What are you guys watching?





fortysix said:


> Wow! Seriously dude? Are you really that stupid?



Are you assuming I thought it was a mistake?  I simply asked if anyone else missed it.  I didn't notice it until I watched it again.  I don't believe it was in the manga and it's surrounded by boring stuff so it may be easy to miss.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 15, 2011)

Chaos Control said:


> Are you assuming I thought it was a mistake?  I simply asked if anyone else missed it.  I didn't notice it until I watched it again.  I don't believe it was in the manga and it's surrounded by boring stuff so it may be easy to miss.



Your post implies you were references a mistaken in the scene.

This thread is for poorly drawn scenes as well as funny scenes. But the way you phrased your post, it didn't sound like you were going for a funny scene.

Most people didn't miss it, they just saw no point in bringing it up since they know what was going on. It did happen in the manga as well, so manga readers already knew this was going to happen. 

If you weren't going for a poorly down scene post, then why post it? Personally I don't think it looks funny, I think it looks pretty cool.


----------



## geG (Jul 15, 2011)

Chaos Control said:


> Are you assuming I thought it was a mistake?  I simply asked if anyone else missed it.  I didn't notice it until I watched it again.  I don't believe it was in the manga and it's surrounded by boring stuff so it may be easy to miss.


----------



## Louchan (Jul 15, 2011)

Come on, guys.  You're being a bit harsh. It still looks pretty funny.


----------



## Aiku (Jul 15, 2011)

^

What are you talking about. It looks super cool.


----------



## fortysix (Jul 15, 2011)

Chaos Control said:


> Are you assuming I thought it was a mistake?.



Well you did put it in a thread for funnily and poorly drawn scenes so every normal person would assume that you thought it was a mistake


----------



## lodmad (Jul 15, 2011)

fortysix said:


> Well you did put it in a thread for funnily and poorly drawn scenes so every normal person would assume that you thought it was a mistake


However, not every normal person would answer like this:



fortysix said:


> Wow! Seriously dude? Are you really that stupid?


u mad?


*sigh* I already had the chance of saying this: that scene is more complex than most Naruto scenes. It's not difficult to understand it, but it's pretty common for people to miss the meaning.

I guess manga readers should have more consideration towards anime viewers. It seems to me that many manga readers get angry too easily when some discussions are repeated once some chapters are animated. Who cares if you already discussed it on Konoha Library? (I know that was already discussed in the episode's thread, but either way you should stay cool)


----------



## fortysix (Jul 15, 2011)

lodmad said:


> However, not every normal person would answer like this:
> 
> 
> u mad?
> ...



i don't agree it's nothing hard to understand but it was explained more clearly in the manga though and while it's true i read the manga i dont discuss chapters in Konoha Library so i don't know what was discussed when the chapter came out. I was just trying to explain to him that this wasn't the thread for the pic and that by posting it here people would assume that it was a mistake


----------



## Chaos Control (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry I'm anime-only and I thought it was funny because I missed it the first time and shat bricks when I discovered it weeks later.


----------



## fortysix (Jul 15, 2011)

Chaos Control said:


> Sorry I'm anime-only and I thought it was funny because I missed it the first time and shat bricks when I discovered it weeks later.



It's ok there's nothing for you to be sorry about it's just that people might get the wrong idea by seeing this picture here


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 28, 2011)

You look cool Bee -_____-


----------



## FearTear (Jul 28, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> You look cool Bee -_____-



He's the priest, RUN!!!


----------



## Mochi (Jul 28, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> You look cool Bee -_____-



hahahaha omg


----------



## mads2194 (Jul 28, 2011)

Chaos Control said:


> Sorry I'm anime-only and I thought it was funny because I missed it the first time and shat bricks when I discovered it weeks later.



No problem, it`s just that it everyone thought that you brought it up as a mistake. This thread is usually used to "laugh" at bad shots, stupid mistakes or just plain funny looking scenes. 

In a separate thread, you would have been taken seriously, but here not so much.

There are enough anime-only members around here to discuss stuff about. I, myself, am anime-only.


----------



## Neptun (Jul 28, 2011)

the ultimate trollface


----------



## Emo_Princess (Jul 28, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> You look cool Bee -_____-



SOMEONE SAVE OMOI,HES GONNA GET RAPED


----------



## Davy Jones (Jul 28, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> You look cool Bee -_____-



That's brilliant


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 28, 2011)

i-luv-itachi said:


> SOMEONE SAVE OMOI,HES GONNA GET RAPED



Looks a little to late for that...damn censorship laws 

I find most scenes with Killerbee to look rather funny, these episodes were no different for me.


----------



## Dorzium (Jul 29, 2011)

Moar Bee!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 29, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Moar Bee!



I guess we know the side effect of Enka Rap...just goes to show you that Killerbee really cares for his raps


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jul 29, 2011)

I hate the guys who animated this episode, every one of they're episodes suck.-.-


----------



## Aiku (Jul 29, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> You look cool Bee -_____-



GOOD, KILLER BEE. YOU LOOK KIND OF COOL!


----------



## Black Swordsman (Jul 29, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Moar Bee!



cant keep a straight face while looking at these


----------



## FearTear (Aug 11, 2011)

Okay maybe they're not poorly drawned, but I'm sure these two screenshots from the preview are funny (or scary, you decide)


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 11, 2011)

It's the classic yamato rape face XD


----------



## Soul King (Aug 11, 2011)

Hahaha, Yamato's saying, "You're next."


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 11, 2011)

I creepified him a bit more.


----------



## Semplice (Aug 12, 2011)

Lol Yamato.  

And can someone fix the Bee/Omoi picture?  D:  I wanna see it.


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 12, 2011)

Iconoclastic said:


> Lol Yamato.
> 
> And can someone fix the Bee/Omoi picture?  D:  I wanna see it.



Is this


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh my God! Someone calls a real medic! These herbs are destroying the face of naruto 




I'm dancing. Yayyyy!


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 13, 2011)

So it's understood that Pain vs Kyuubi still tops,right?


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 13, 2011)

Disgusting! I'm pretty sure Naruto is the least consistent of the Big 3 in terms on quality drawings.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Aug 13, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Okay maybe they're not poorly drawned, but I'm sure these two screenshots from the preview are funny (or scary, you decide)



SOON......


----------



## Mochi (Aug 13, 2011)

Yamato's rape face


----------



## Burke (Aug 13, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> So it's understood that Pain vs Kyuubi still tops,right?



Nope, the sensible people here understand that that was not a case of poor animation


----------



## Black Swordsman (Aug 14, 2011)

In motion it looks cool. But it still is funny, but not bad in the way that it was drawn badly.


----------



## Louchan (Aug 14, 2011)

Actually, no, the problem with that fight is that not even in motion did it look cool. You could spot the retarded screencaps from miles away. The animation was shit and there's no excusing it.


----------



## fortysix (Aug 14, 2011)

Louchan said:


> Actually, no, the problem with that fight is that not even in motion did it look cool. You could spot the retarded screencaps from miles away. The animation was shit and there's no excusing it.



oh, God it's starting again. Learn what animation is before saying shit like that and if you knew anything about good animation you would know that 167 was done by some of the best animators not only in Japan but even the World maybe


----------



## Daylight (Aug 14, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, why bring up the talent of the animators, when it is the quality of the animation that was being challenged? 

I don't have an opinion, but you're acting like it's impossible for incredibly talented people to screw up every once in a while and produce shit.


----------



## fortysix (Aug 14, 2011)

Daylight said:


> Just out of curiosity, why bring up the talent of the animators, when it is the quality of the animation that was being challenged?
> 
> I don't have an opinion, but you're acting like it's impossible for incredibly talented people to screw up every once in a while and produce shit.



lol you think they screwed up? see any of their other work and it has the same style as 167 like it or not, their animation has style. we're lucky that shippuden has such big names working on it. Most long running shounen anime don't have animators as half as good as those who worked on 167. I still can't belive that there are people who think the animation is bad and that they would prefer if every episode was like 163 and 164


----------



## Chaos Control (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't care about how technically good the animation was.  The style didn't match what we expected.


----------



## fortysix (Aug 14, 2011)

Chaos Control said:


> I don't care about how technically good the animation was.  The style didn't match what we expected.



and what were you expecting? to be generic and stiff like the rest of the episodes?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 14, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Moar Bee!


 
Lol, Bee looks like he has a boner in the second pic


----------



## Chaos Control (Aug 14, 2011)

fortysix said:


> and what were you expecting? to be generic and stiff like the rest of the episodes?



I was expecting something like Sasuke vs Itachi, Jiraiya vs Pain, or any other fight that didn't have deformed faces and sonic the hedgehog legs.


----------



## fortysix (Aug 14, 2011)

Chaos Control said:


> I was expecting something like Sasuke vs Itachi, Jiraiya vs Pain, or any other fight that didn't have deformed faces and sonic the hedgehog legs.



why the hell do you look only at still images? you may dislike the style but you can't say that the animation was bad, the only people who will say that the animation was bad are people who don't know shit about animation or 12 year olds who don't know the difference between art and animation (lol thats about 70% of the people in Konoha TV)


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 14, 2011)

, he looks like a monkey.


----------



## FearTear (Aug 15, 2011)

If you don't need to slow the scene to see the poor drawning, you know something is wrong.

But I love this scene for some reason


----------



## Fi (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my lawd, why was the Pain battle drawn like that?


----------



## FearTear (Aug 15, 2011)

Juri Licious said:


> Oh my lawd, why was the Pain battle drawn like that?



Because they wasted spent all of their money in the previous episode I guess


----------



## fortysix (Aug 15, 2011)

Juri Licious said:


> Oh my lawd, why was the Pain battle drawn like that?



Because Pierrot decided to bring in some of the best animators in Japan to do that episode


----------



## fortysix (Aug 15, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Because they wasted spent all of their money in the previous episode I guess



lol you think that that was bad animation?


----------



## Louchan (Aug 15, 2011)

Beautiful!  Truly a masterpiece that could only be achieved by _The Best Animators in the World_™!


----------



## fortysix (Aug 15, 2011)

Louchan said:


> Beautiful!  Truly a masterpiece that could only be achieved by _The Best Animators in the World_?!



Wow you seriously don't know what animation is. How sad


----------



## Fi (Aug 15, 2011)

fortysix said:


> Wow you seriously don't know what animation is. How sad



What on earth are you talking about? YOU obviously have no idea what animation is. That stunning masterpiece is on the same art level of Mona Lisa or the Statue of David.

How you could simply insult someone's exquisite taste in fine arts is beyond me.
I suggest picking up a book sometime and reading about the world we live in that contains such masterpieces.


----------



## fortysix (Aug 15, 2011)

Juri Licious said:


> What on earth are you talking about? YOU obviously have no idea what animation is. That stunning masterpiece is on the same art level of Mona Lisa or the Statue of David.
> 
> How you could simply insult someone's exquisite taste in fine arts is beyond me.
> I suggest picking up a book sometime and reading about the world we live in that contains such masterpieces.



Art is NOT i repeat NOT the same as animation. How can you be so stupid. You may dislike the style of the art but if you know anything about animation you couldn't say that it's bad


----------



## FearTear (Aug 15, 2011)

fortysix said:


> Wow you seriously don't know what animation is. How sad



What, first you defend the animation of that episode, and now that someone agrees with you, you despise his comment?


----------



## fortysix (Aug 15, 2011)

FearTear said:


> What, first you defend the animation of that episode, and now that someone agrees with you, you despise his comment?



lol i think he was being sarcastic


----------



## Louchan (Aug 15, 2011)

fortysix said:


> Art is NOT i repeat NOT the same as animation. How can you be so stupid. You may dislike the style of the art but if you know anything about animation you couldn't say that it's bad


You're the one who's being stupid.  When people speak about bad animation, they generally talk about everything in that sequence, including the art. But aside from that, the animation itself wasn't anything impressive either, so your argument still fails.


----------



## fortysix (Aug 15, 2011)

Louchan said:


> You're the one who's being stupid.  When people speak about bad animation, they generally talk about everything in that sequence, including the art. But aside from that, the animation itself wasn't anything impressive either, so your argument still fails.



well we can stay here all day calling each other stupid but I don't really care to prove you wrong and change your opinion and besides this isn't really the thread for such discussions. Oh and btw what do you consider to be good animation? Just name any scene that isn't in Naruto and that has good animation


----------



## IceManK (Aug 15, 2011)

@fortysix - You call that a masterpiece? LOL, just lol! 
Shingo Yamashita is the worst "special" animator in my opinion.


----------



## Louchan (Aug 15, 2011)

fortysix said:


> well we can stay here all day calling each other stupid but I don't really care to prove you wrong and change your opinion and besides this isn't really the thread for such discussions.


Wow, sure could have fooled me, considering how all the recent posts you've made here have been attacking and whining at people who spoke badly about that piece of animation. 



fortysix said:


> Oh and btw what do you consider to be good animation? Just name any scene that isn't in Naruto and that has good animation


Didn't you just say this wasn't the thread for such discussions?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 15, 2011)

That was an awesome animation, but bad art.

//HbS


----------



## Louchan (Aug 15, 2011)

No, the animation wasn't good either.  Just look at the movement at the beginning. That's just average stuff.


----------



## fortysix (Aug 15, 2011)

IceManK said:


> @fortysix - You call that a masterpiece? LOL, just lol!
> Shingo Yamashita is the worst "special" animator in my opinion.



lol what i didn't say it's a masterpiece i just said that it isn't bad animation like many people said here


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 15, 2011)

*Louchan, out curious what do you consider good animation 



IceManK said:



			@fortysix - You call that a masterpiece? LOL, just lol! 
Shingo Yamashita is the worst "special" animator in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...



this is bad???
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIAOxbBYakU[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## fortysix (Aug 15, 2011)

Louchan said:


> No, the animation wasn't good either.  Just look at the movement at the beginning. That's just average stuff.



average is episodes like 163, 164, 165 etc. this was everything but average


----------



## Louchan (Aug 15, 2011)

fortysix said:


> lol what i didn't say it's a masterpiece i just said that it isn't bad animation like many people said here


You said the animators who made that scene were the best in world, which was a downright ridiculous claim. 



Animeblue said:


> *Louchan, out curious what do you consider good animation *


In Naruto? Or in anime in general?


----------



## Animeblue (Aug 15, 2011)

*Either one is fine*


----------



## fortysix (Aug 15, 2011)

Louchan said:


> You said the animators who made that scene were the best in world, which was a downright ridiculous claim.



I said maybe the best in the world and those people who worked on 167 and 166 are one of the best Japanese animators so i don't think that the animation was bad, you may dislike the style which is reasonable, but to say that the animation is bad is just not true


----------



## Fi (Aug 15, 2011)

I honestly have no idea what's even going on anymore in this thread.
So much for making jokes.


----------



## IceManK (Aug 15, 2011)

Animeblue said:


> *this is bad???
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIAOxbBYakU[/YOUTUBE]*


Well, as whole it is pretty amazing, but I really don't like the NS 167 part. Maybe he didn't have enough time to clear his art style and the animation doesn't impress me very much...


----------



## Chaos Control (Aug 15, 2011)

fortysix said:


> Wow you seriously don't know what animation is. How sad





Animation is creating the illusion of motion through a sequence of frames.  As you can see, this does not provide a good illusion of Pain's head moving.  The frames do not transition well together and the illusion of motion seems jumpy at best.  In fact, it almost looks as if Pain's face is transforming into various shapes as it descends.


----------



## fortysix (Aug 15, 2011)

Chaos Control said:


> Animation is creating the illusion of motion through a sequence of frames.  As you can see, this does not provide a good illusion of Pain's head moving.  The frames do not transition well together and the illusion of motion seems jumpy at best.  In fact, it almost looks as if Pain's face is transforming into various shapes as it descends.



it's just his style like the choppy frames and facial distortion. Shingo Yamashita started animating in flash first so thats why his style is like that. And it's not like animation can be bad with little frames. Animators like Ryo-chimo and others who started in flash have the similar choppy style. Just look at the mad that Animeblue posted above to see more of Yamashita's work and then say that he's a bad animator


----------



## Frawstbite (Aug 15, 2011)

IceManK said:


> @fortysix - You call that a masterpiece? LOL, just lol!
> Shingo Yamashita is the worst "special" animator in my opinion.



I'll agree it's bad. But you guys don't think he drew extra anatomy, distorted the face, and spent extra money to stimulate Pain's speed on _accident,_ do you?
Because it sounds like you do. I know it was intentional so it doesn't bother me so much. 
It's not like he said f*ck it and started scribbling some lines...It all takes a heavy amount of skill. I don't like his style too much either, but I appreciate the effort.


----------



## Chaos Control (Aug 15, 2011)

fortysix said:


> it's just his style like the choppy frames and facial distortion. Shingo Yamashita started animating in flash first so thats why his style is like that. And it's not like animation can be bad with little frames. Animators like Ryo-chimo and others who started in flash have the similar choppy style. Just look at the mad that Animeblue posted above to see more of Yamashita's work and then say that he's a bad animator



So choppy distorted animation is considered good and stylish?  Hmm... I bet I could be an awesome animator then!


----------



## Hamak (Aug 15, 2011)

I think it's best if mod could move this offtopic animation discussion into a new thread.. ?


----------



## fortysix (Aug 15, 2011)

Chaos Control said:


> So choppy distorted animation is considered good and stylish?  Hmm... I bet I could be an awesome animator then!



explain then why is his animation considered good then?


----------



## Archah (Aug 15, 2011)

Chaos Control said:


> So choppy distorted animation is considered good and stylish?  Hmm... I bet I could be an awesome animator then!



Then what are you waiting for? If you really think it's that easy, just contact any animation studio and do that animation too. They will hire you for sure.

Oh, wait... you can't...


----------



## soymartin (Aug 15, 2011)

Compare:




Now a little game. Find the 7 differences:


----------



## Smeeg_Heead (Aug 15, 2011)

And why all you animation guru who despite episode 167 just cant be fair about it ?

Yamashita animated 8 minutes, 5 was Matsumoto and the end was Wakabayashy. (approximately, i know there was a fourth animator)

Matsumoto's and Wakabayashi's scenes were very good ! (i talk about art/animation, i dont want to talk about Pain's character who was not faithful to the manga)

And half of the Yamashita's scenes was very very good (did you look at the Bansho Tenin ??? It was greatly handled)

So in a 20 minutes episode, 16 was very good and you are focusing on 3 scenes which was out of the place to claim 167 was badly animated or the art was bad... No need to go deeper in the debate in that case


----------



## Addy (Aug 15, 2011)

Smeeg_Heead said:


> And why all you animation guru who despite episode 167 just cant be fair about it ?
> 
> Yamashita animated 8 minutes, the other 8 was Matsumoto and the end was Wakabayashy. (approximately, i know there was a fourth animator)
> 
> ...



so let me guess. *one of the most epic battles *in the manga that everyone was waiting for to get animated is animated poorly and you want us to give a shit about the rest of the episode? 

are you honestly telling me that kyuubi vs pain (the only part i cared about in this arc)  should be weighed against parts i don't give two craps about? 

yes, most of it was well animated but not the important parts. this is why allot of people hate hinata's episode. not because it sucked. but because it was well animated in comparison to many other episodes that fans cared about.  i won't lie and say that i hated it too and wanted to see the rest of the arc but i would have rather seen it animated in a poor way instead of pain vs kyuubi. i would rather them put minato  and kyuubi bursting out of chibiku tense in still images and kyuubi vs pain well animated than what we got at the end. why? because that's most important part of the episode that manga readers have waited so long to see. 

son, it's not about *how much *was well animated?. it's about *what *was well animated?.

and the chibiku tense scene? it is good that they handled it great but it does not change the fact that more important parts of the fights should have been better animated. it's like the animators said "ok, we fucked up 90% of the fight, here is the last scene and we hope it makes up for it "

and no..... it doesn't. 

and yes, i am bitching but this is one of the few times that have the right to bitch about it


----------



## geG (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh look it's this shit again

Either everyone shut up about shit you don't know anything about or I'll just delete the last couple of pages of posts.


----------



## fortysix (Aug 15, 2011)

Geg said:


> Oh look it's this shit again
> 
> Either everyone shut up about shit you don't know anything about or I'll just delete the last couple of pages of posts.



please delete it's pointless this will continue forever. Ignorant people are ignorant


----------



## Addy (Aug 15, 2011)

Geg said:


> Oh look it's this shit again
> 
> Either everyone shut up about shit you don't know anything about or I'll just delete the last couple of pages of posts.



do it


----------



## Mako (Aug 15, 2011)

Are we all still bringing up that Pein/dinosaur episode? Shit... hasn't that been a year already?


----------



## Black Swordsman (Aug 16, 2011)

And thus the animation disucssion of episode 167 continues still lol


----------



## TehLove (Aug 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Episode 72, Kakashi. Straight up looks funny, not to mention the botched headband. I put it in Spoiler tags as it is a large image.


----------



## Archah (Aug 18, 2011)

What happened in your neck, Yamato?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 18, 2011)

Archah said:


> What happened in your neck, Yamato?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Lol a Gai-Youth effect  It's also weird because lack of the blue mask piece.

From today episode I didn't like too much this scary Yamato face.

*Spoiler*: __ 









But not something so wrong, anyway.


----------



## FearTear (Aug 18, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> Lol a Gai-Youth effect  It's also weird because lack of the blue mask piece.
> 
> From today episode I didn't like too much this scary Yamato face.
> 
> ...





And now?


----------



## Aiku (Aug 18, 2011)

FearTear said:


> And now?



BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## droidsteel (Aug 18, 2011)

FearTear said:


> And now?



that could possibly be the largest amount of nightmare fuel I have ever seen in a single picture


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 18, 2011)

pain looks ugly in those pics.


----------



## Reavie (Aug 19, 2011)

Giant Raepface Crab

*Spoiler*: __ 





Wants some Yamato Ass

*Spoiler*: __ 





So does Naruto

*Spoiler*: __ 





How to attack crab?

*Spoiler*: __ 





for massive damage


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 19, 2011)

^the crab wants some Yamato 

Lmao at all the pics


----------



## Aiku (Aug 19, 2011)

Reavie said:


> Giant Raepface Crab
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I LOL'D.


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 19, 2011)

FearTear said:


> And now?



Ahaha oh my god. Best face edited ever XD


----------



## Black Swordsman (Aug 20, 2011)

With those messed up Killer Bee pictures i made myself a funny signature and avatar set. I couldn't resist. Those pictures have forever made an everlasting impression into my brain lol


----------



## darkap89 (Aug 25, 2011)

What's wrong Naruto?

*Spoiler*: __ 









You too, Gai?

*Spoiler*: __ 









Oh, it's clear, now...

*Spoiler*: __ 









Please, don't! Stop the Sasuke that is inside you! Don't rape him bad!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 25, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> What's wrong Naruto?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Reavie (Aug 26, 2011)

Massive

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nose





Massive

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pirate boner pointing at Naruto's mout-






Massive

*Spoiler*: __ 



Green Youthful Ass


----------



## Brox (Aug 26, 2011)

wtf, there are pirates in naruto filler.


----------



## Black Swordsman (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah i thought i was watching a naruto one piece crossover for a few minutes.


----------



## Hamak (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## iSmile (Aug 28, 2011)

I watched again movie 3 from the whole movie I didnt like that part , even though I understood they wanted to keep the tense between characters.

All the movie was awesome but this ... come on  I believe they could have added something better than that.


----------



## fortysix (Aug 29, 2011)

iSmile said:


> I watched again movie 3 from the whole movie I didnt like that part , even though I understood they wanted to keep the tense between characters.
> 
> All the movie was awesome but this ... come on  I believe they could have added something better than that.



That doesn't really count as bad art, it's a motion shot so it's meant to look like that, and also that scene was done by one of the best animators that worked on Naruto


----------



## Mochi (Aug 29, 2011)

Naruto, quit on the drugs


----------



## Louchan (Aug 29, 2011)

fortysix said:


> That doesn't really count as bad art, it's a motion shot so it's meant to look like that, and also that scene was done by one of the best animators that worked on Naruto


Read the thread title again.

*Funnily*/Poorly drawn Naruto Shippuden scenes

And please, don't start with the whole "best animators" thing again.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 29, 2011)

i dunno if that fits in here but..

[YOUTUBE]qzG3LnYLpYk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 29, 2011)

male genitals aren't flat you know
it's not a boner nor is it a wtf-worthy thing


----------



## fortysix (Aug 29, 2011)

Louchan said:


> Read the thread title again.
> 
> *Funnily*/Poorly drawn Naruto Shippuden scenes
> 
> And please, don't start with the whole "best animators" thing again.



It's an in motion shot that you wouldn't notice unless you view it frame by frame so that doesn't count, if it counted this thread would be full of such shots because every action scene even if it's done by a bad animator has those


----------



## Louchan (Aug 29, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> male genitals aren't flat you know
> it's not a boner nor is it a wtf-worthy thing


Yeah... but it's still rather rare to see any kind of bulge on anime males. 



fortysix said:


> It's an in motion shot that you wouldn't notice unless you view it frame by frame so that doesn't count, if it counted this thread would be full of such shots because every action scene even if it's done by a bad animator has those


This thread *is* full of such shots.  It's funny, I'm glad it was posted, why is this such a big deal?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 29, 2011)

If it looks funny, it counts, stop complaining and stop policing the thread unless you're a mod.

Lots of the early pictures in the first screen-cap thread was stuff you'd never see without frame by frame. It's been like that for the start.

Don't like it? Go away or put the people posting them on ignore.


----------



## fortysix (Aug 29, 2011)

Louchan said:


> Yeah... but it's still rather rare to see any kind of bulge on anime males.
> 
> 
> This thread *is* full of such shots.  It's funny, I'm glad it was posted, why is this such a big deal?



It's not a big deal it's just that every single piece of action animation has those kind of shots so if you watch every episode frame by frame you would find thousands of shots like these


----------



## Burke (Aug 29, 2011)

it does not upset people that you post the actions shots, it upsets them when people say stupid shit like "Ugh what were the animators thinking. smh. this is why i quit watching naruto"


----------



## Zerst?ren (Aug 29, 2011)

BWAHAHAHA. Just died.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 29, 2011)

poor sasuke


----------



## Chaos Control (Aug 30, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> male genitals aren't flat you know
> it's not a boner nor is it a wtf-worthy thing



But that leads to the question: Do the animators for Naruto intentionally draw bulges/camel toes?


----------



## Mochi (Aug 31, 2011)

Brotherly Love


----------



## YujiroHanma (Sep 2, 2011)

Episode 13 of naruto shippuden, Pein's Rinnigan was drawn wrong/weird.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 2, 2011)

That's because Kishi didn't release the official color yet.


----------



## droidsteel (Sep 2, 2011)

YujiroHanma said:


> Episode 13 of naruto shippuden, Pein's Rinnigan was drawn wrong/weird.



It was the same with the kazakage garb back in oro's invation, the animators didn't know it was actually green, so they had to guess and used blue.


----------



## Chaos Control (Sep 3, 2011)

droidsteel said:


> It was the same with the kazakage garb back in oro's invation, the animators didn't know it was actually green, so they had to guess and used blue.



Couldn't they have asked Kishimoto?  The way the anime follows the manga seems so problematic and unprofessional.  It's like having an entire parade follow a guy who doesn't even acknowledge it.


----------



## YujiroHanma (Sep 3, 2011)

Vino said:


> That's because Kishi didn't release the official color yet.



It wasn't the color, the design wasn't even right.


----------



## droidsteel (Sep 3, 2011)

Chaos Control said:


> Couldn't they have asked Kishimoto?  The way the anime follows the manga seems so problematic and unprofessional.  It's like having an entire parade follow a guy who doesn't even acknowledge it.



I think the only heads up the animators get on the color are from art books and colored manga pages, kishi really has nothing to do with the anime. Apparently he watches the show every week though.


----------



## Neptun (Sep 3, 2011)

YujiroHanma said:


> It wasn't the color, the design wasn't even right.


that's the original manga design of Pain's eyes during the kazekage arc. Only later did Kishi decide to change their design.


----------



## Kony (Sep 8, 2011)

Guy forever !


----------



## fortysix (Sep 8, 2011)

lol, I loved this shot


----------



## Plush (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh my gosh...


----------



## Black Swordsman (Sep 8, 2011)

lol episode 167 again.

Rest of these are from Part #1. Probably old and already known but still funny. 



Sasuke you look kinda cool


Sasukes turned into a blob lol


Naruto and Tenten look like 40 year old guys


4th Hokage never died.



*Spoiler*: __ 








These aren't funny drawn but they should still be pointed out.


----------



## Dorzium (Sep 8, 2011)

Kony said:


> Guy forever !



Omg these fillers are ripe for editing.


----------



## zolbeg (Sep 9, 2011)

wow, hadn't seen the 4th's imposter before! Nice find


----------



## mads2194 (Sep 9, 2011)

zolbeg said:


> wow, hadn't seen the 4th's imposter before! Nice find



That is from an OVA, I don`t think it counts since most characters that appear in Part 1 are there. In one shot Sound 4 is waiting at a restroom entrance, lol.


----------



## clemy (Sep 12, 2011)

omg Guy Forever! 
also the pirates hahah


----------



## Black Swordsman (Sep 15, 2011)

fortysix said:


> That doesn't really count as bad art, it's a motion shot so it's meant to look like that, and also that scene was done by one of the best animators that worked on Naruto



No wonder why you neg rep me for for pictures. Seen the title name?



> *Funnily/Poorly drawn Naruto Shippuden scenes *


----------



## fortysix (Sep 15, 2011)

Black Swordsman said:


> No wonder why you neg rep me for for pictures. Seen the title name?



i have no problem with the pictures they are funny i just have a problem with people saying it's bad animation when they don't know the difference between art and animation, anyway don't start this discussion in this thread it really isn't the place


----------



## jerseys (Sep 15, 2011)

Is this some flashback in the filler or remastered old episodes?


----------



## fortysix (Sep 15, 2011)

jerseys said:


> Is this some flashback in the filler or remastered old episodes?



It's a remade scene from 216 which obviously has better animation and art than the original


----------



## Chaos Control (Sep 19, 2011)

Another one from 219


----------



## Louchan (Sep 20, 2011)

Sakura hates armpits!


----------



## Black Swordsman (Sep 21, 2011)

fortysix said:


> It's a remade scene from 216 which obviously has better animation and art than the original



Was the remade one on the uncut dvd?


----------



## fortysix (Sep 21, 2011)

Black Swordsman said:


> Was the remade one on the uncut dvd?



i don't think so, It  was just a reanimated flashback from 216 not the whole scene, that episode also had reanimated scenes from the Land of Waves arc and from the Forest of Death, but if you mean the DVD with episode 216 then, yeah all of those remade scenes were used


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Oct 1, 2011)

Why did this thread die completely?


----------



## Undead (Oct 1, 2011)

Probably no one's bothered with looking through the frames lately.


----------



## Selva (Oct 1, 2011)

Here's funny stuff for ya:

*Spoiler*: __ 




yo gonna get raped! 


Naruto wants dem underwear


----------



## Reavie (Oct 3, 2011)

*Contribution*

Naruto's road to womanhood 

*Spoiler*: __ 








Naruto: "Can I be your waifu  ?"




Meanwhile...


----------



## Black Swordsman (Oct 3, 2011)

Guy in speedos is just wrong...


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 6, 2011)

from new opening and ending


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kage funny heads


Tsunade and "fuck the animator that blows me from the rock"


Naruto 167 ( yeeee  )


Punchy Punny Naruto


Naruto OMG


Perverted time


Naruto is so happy about that and the next one


You can feel the rape coming


The pupils!


----------



## Louchan (Oct 6, 2011)

I knew people would be having a field day with the new opening. The frame work was just... ... ugh.  I couldn't believe how badly everyone in it moved. There ought be a lot of ugly shots to dig out.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 6, 2011)

That last pic:

"Oh hell yeah, now Im super like Goku and Sonic"..


----------



## Fullazare (Oct 6, 2011)

From that episode 231, this screen capture is really good :

Magic Shikamaru !

And next episode might be funny !


----------



## neshru (Oct 6, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> from new opening and ending
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


And people still take the new OP seriously after seeing these?


Anyway, _please _be considerate of people with slow connections and post jpg images instead of png.


----------



## Black Swordsman (Oct 6, 2011)

Tentens Huge Chin lol. Reminds me of Popeye


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2011)

> *Spoiler*: __



This is what awaits Sasuke.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Oct 7, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> From that episode 231, this screen capture is really good :
> 
> Magic Shikamaru !



In fact, it would be Magic TenTen... she was the one who made a boat appear XD


----------



## Fullazare (Oct 7, 2011)

LadyTenTen said:


> In fact, it would be Magic TenTen... she was the one who made a boat appear XD


I know that, but the screen itself makes me think it's a Shikamaru magic trick, with a boat appearing in the sky in one second.


----------



## Samochan (Oct 7, 2011)

The true form of sexy no jutsu =D


----------



## lacey (Oct 13, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> You too, Gai?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





I can't tell them apart.


----------



## darkap89 (Oct 13, 2011)

From the new part of the ending



Oh, poor Naruto! Your face!

And Hinata enjoy boobs


----------



## Nemesis1990 (Oct 14, 2011)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I can't tell them apart.



LOL :rofl:


----------



## Violence (Oct 26, 2011)

Too big his theets 



gummy face :rofl



WTF :WOW


----------



## Neelix (Oct 26, 2011)

VampireNeu said:


> Too big his theets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're late one year and a half


----------



## Davy Jones (Oct 26, 2011)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I can't tell them apart.



Not that game!


----------



## clemy (Oct 28, 2011)

[/SPOILER][/QUOTE]

oh god animal suit jutsu 
and gay's swimsuit :rofl


----------



## Burke (Oct 28, 2011)

the only good part about the filler is more aoba


----------



## Hitt (Nov 3, 2011)

Welp, haven't gotten to the latest of the  filler yet, but it looks like the writers started smoking some good shit at some point and just said "fuck it, let's do whatever".


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 25, 2011)

From ep. 237

Again, my eyes!


Ahahah, these people... looks like that the peoples from ep. 175 are returning 


This is just wrong.


----------



## FearTear (Nov 25, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> This is just wrong.



Is that a cameltoe?


----------



## Hydde (Nov 25, 2011)

CAMELTOEEEEE
ROOFFFLLLL!!!!


----------



## Kiss (Nov 26, 2011)

darkap89 said:


> This is just wrong.



Gai had a sex change?!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 26, 2011)

The hell is up with the drawings? can't they draw a crowd right for once?


----------



## Mochi (Nov 26, 2011)

Where's Gai package?


----------



## Louchan (Nov 26, 2011)

A better question is, how did darkap89 notice that to begin with?
... ...


----------



## darkap89 (Nov 27, 2011)

Louchan said:


> A better question is, how did darkap89 notice that to begin with?
> ... ...



Ahahaha 
I always rewatch the episode many times because I work for a fansub. I think it's pretty visible


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Nov 27, 2011)

LOL everyone picks on Gai haha.


----------



## Fullazare (Dec 15, 2011)

I made some screen captures from the episode 240 for fun. More funny than poorly drawing.
Hope you'll enjoy them  :


----------



## Aiku (Dec 15, 2011)

I PAUSED THE EPISODE FOR A SECOND AND I SEE THIS. 



AND THE ANIMATION FROM 167 HAS RETURNED!!!!!!!! :ho


----------



## Mochi (Dec 17, 2011)

^ Kiba is melting!!


----------



## Boob (Dec 17, 2011)

Basically every scene in episode 167.


----------



## NarutoGIFmker (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't know why everyone is picking on 167. Actually pretty nice style.


----------



## fortysix (Dec 17, 2011)

NarutoGIFmker said:


> I don't know why everyone is picking on 167. Actually pretty nice style.



ignorant people are ignorant, don't even bother trying to change them


----------



## Shaikh (Dec 22, 2011)

*What tha!*

take a look at this video clip from Naruto Shippuden Episode 217 just keep your eyes on her forehead protector!


----------



## Louchan (Dec 22, 2011)

Those mistakes with the forehead protectors are just beyond lazy, and sadly so common.  Are they even thinking while drawing? Much less caring?


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 22, 2011)

Aiku said:


> THE ANIMATION FROM 167 HAS RETURNED!!!!!!!! :ho


167 animation is best animation.


----------



## Aiku (Dec 22, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> 167 animation is best animation.



INDEED.


----------



## Forces (Dec 22, 2011)

The guys who animate Bleach should do Naruto Shippuuden.


----------



## F3ar0ner (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## fortysix (Dec 22, 2011)

Kaiokenred said:


> The guys who animate Bleach should do Naruto Shippuuden.



WTF? are you even serious with this?


----------



## Forces (Dec 22, 2011)

fortysix said:


> WTF? are you even serious with this?



No I'm joking. Yes of course I'm serious. Bleach's animation is terrific.


----------



## Pagatcha (Dec 22, 2011)

fortysix said:


> WTF? are you even serious with this?



No taste : )


----------



## Forces (Dec 22, 2011)

Pagatcha said:


> No taste : )



That has nothing to do with taste. Bleach's animation is terrific and that's so obvious.


----------



## Louchan (Dec 22, 2011)

God, not this thread too...


----------



## fortysix (Dec 22, 2011)

Kaiokenred said:


> That has nothing to do with taste. Bleach's animation is terrific and that's so obvious.



 are you seriously saying that Bleach has episodes that can even come close to 82, 85, 123, 166, 167 etc.?


----------



## Archah (Dec 22, 2011)

fortysix said:


> are you seriously saying that Bleach has episodes that can even come close to 82, 85, 123, 166, 167 etc.?



I really think so. Have you seen episodes as 118, 121, 166, 212, 219, 226, 309 or 341?


----------



## Forces (Dec 23, 2011)

In Bleach people don't stare at each other for five minutes. The animation is quite awesome, since the episode that Rukia leaves. Not saying that it wasn't great before, it's just that now it's even better


----------



## fortysix (Dec 23, 2011)

Archah said:


> I really think so. Have you seen episodes as 118, 121, 166, 212, 219, 226, 309 or 341?



Those are really good, but still can't compare to Suzuki and Wakabayashi, never have, never will


----------



## fortysix (Dec 23, 2011)

Kaiokenred said:


> In Bleach people don't stare at each other for five minutes. The animation is quite awesome, since the episode that Rukia leaves. Not saying that it wasn't great before, it's just that now it's even better



what does the episode direction have to do with animation, after all, it's not the animators decision for how long characters should stare at each other, and don't confuse animation and art, Bleach might have more polished art, but as far as animation goes, it's pretty meh except for a few episodes


----------



## Archah (Dec 23, 2011)

fortysix said:


> Those are really good, but still can't compare to Suzuki and Wakabayashi, never have, never will



Some of them are even better, because not only have awesome animation, but awesome art too (Wakabayashi's episodes can't say that).

Naruto & Bleach are so alike in that terms. Both have awesome episodes from time to time.


----------



## fortysix (Dec 23, 2011)

Archah said:


> Some of them are even better, because not only have awesome animation, but awesome art too (Wakabayashi's episodes can't say that).
> 
> Naruto & Bleach are so alike in that terms. Both have awesome episodes from time to time.



Wakabayashi's episodes actually have great art, just because they aren't what everyone is used to, doesn't mean it's bad


----------



## Forces (Dec 23, 2011)

Who's Wakabayashi? An animator?


Edit: Oh, I see. It's that guy who animated 167.


----------



## fortysix (Dec 23, 2011)

Kaiokenred said:


> Who's Wakabayashi? An animator?
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh, I see. It's that guy who animated 167.



Actually he's the Animation Director for 167, he also did 133, 71 and 30 from part 1


----------



## Burke (Dec 23, 2011)

30 from part 1? was that orochi vs sasuke?


----------



## fortysix (Dec 23, 2011)

St. Burke said:


> 30 from part 1? was that orochi vs sasuke?



yes, it's their fight in The Forest Of Death


----------



## Gekiha (Dec 25, 2011)

167 Is animated in a funny way to be honest....


----------



## fortysix (Dec 25, 2011)

Gekiha said:


> 167 Is animated in a funny way to be honest....



call it whatever you want, but the animation was nothing short of amazing


----------



## Addy (Dec 26, 2011)

Gekiha said:


> 167 Is animated in a funny way to be honest....



i know. i like watching the clips on youtube from time to time but people still hate it?


----------



## OG Pandaman (Dec 26, 2011)

People still talk about 167?

If 70% of the fanbase hates it and the other 30% laughs at it you know there's something off with this episode.

It was horrible, come at me.


----------



## Burke (Dec 26, 2011)

Nah, the animation team did a great job, i love it when they do episodes.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Dec 26, 2011)

OG Pandaman said:


> People still talk about 167?
> 
> If 70% of the fanbase hates it and the other 30% laughs at it you know there's something off with this episode.
> 
> It was horrible, come at me.



Actually, its more like 80% love it, and the other 20% know nothing about animation. read posts from more than just a few people and you'll see that the vast majority loved it.

I came at you, and i conquered


----------



## IceManK (Dec 27, 2011)

fortysix said:


> Wakabayashi's episodes actually have great art, just because they aren't what everyone is used to, doesn't mean it's bad


Well, it isn't bad, but it's not great too.
The only part in ep. 167 where I liked the art was the final part inside Naruto. I think Wakabayashi himself did that part and the art style was really unique.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Dec 29, 2011)

everyone shut up! :x


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jan 1, 2012)

Where's the pics and has this place turned into a Naruto vs Bleach thread?



Mnemosyne said:


> everyone shut up! :x


----------



## WizzzeR (Jan 1, 2012)

You would have to be blind not to see that much more effort in put into the "good" animation episodes of Bleach.

but Bleach is not as entertaining as Naruto, it's hard material to work with and come up with good direction for. Naruto can be easily made into some seriously amazing things because the source material is hands down better it translates itself intobetter writing, better direction, and Naruto also is much more comprehensive to storyboard.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 2, 2012)

167 wasn't horrible, it had actual movement, almost everything was MOVING, nothing stood still, that is animation. sure it was a tad cartoony, but I respect the way they handled it. it wasn't choppy and a panel slideshow, it was smooth and fluid.


----------



## fortysix (Jan 2, 2012)

WizzzeR said:


> You would have to be blind not to see that much more effort in put into the "good" animation episodes of Bleach.
> 
> but Bleach is not as entertaining as Naruto, it's hard material to work with and come up with good direction for. Naruto can be easily made into some seriously amazing things because the source material is hands down better it translates itself intobetter writing, better direction, and Naruto also is much more comprehensive to storyboard.



lol no, just no, animation is not art, never was never will be, don't get that confused


----------



## Shaikh (Jan 7, 2012)

*Yamato and Naruto Epi 243*


*Spoiler*: __ 









How can his arms be that much thin!!!!!!


----------



## Neelix (Jan 7, 2012)

Shaikh said:


> *Spoiler*: __



hahaha, Yamato is like


----------



## Naklin (Jan 7, 2012)

This episode's animation was aweful 
Didn't even need to pause to notice it.


----------



## Burke (Jan 7, 2012)

CrimsonMoon said:


> This episode's animation was aweful
> Didn't even need to pause to notice it.





oh, yeah, simply terrible...


----------



## geG (Jan 7, 2012)

If you think you need to pause to notice bad animation you're doing it wrong


----------



## Burke (Jan 7, 2012)

Good point actually, if you have to pause it, then its not really animation is it.


----------



## fortysix (Jan 7, 2012)

CrimsonMoon said:


> This episode's animation was aweful
> Didn't even need to pause to notice it.



 just


----------



## Sadako (Jan 19, 2012)

Lookin' mighty fine there, Motoi. No, really.


----------



## Burke (Jan 19, 2012)

Motoi is a pretty cool guy


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 20, 2012)

Just noticed this (new episode), Bee's headband.


----------



## Black Swordsman (Jan 25, 2012)

This is going back a good chunk. But experience the rape face O___O


----------



## Dark Red Z (Jan 25, 2012)

Black Swordsman said:


> This is going back a good chunk. But experience the rape face O___O


----------



## Tomcat171 (Jan 25, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> Just noticed this (new episode), Bee's headband.


Mind = Blown.

I never noticed that. Goddamn, it's the most obvious errors that lie hidden in plain sight :sanji

Not to mention Naruto's mouth, the line hasn't moved even when he's turned his head. It's like he's got a gob underneath his ear.


----------



## Black Swordsman (Feb 9, 2012)

Ahh come on, whats happened to all the funny stuff?


----------



## Burke (Feb 12, 2012)

Damned animation was too good this week.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 12, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> Just noticed this (new episode), Bee's headband.



Nice find Majin.


----------



## ninjaneko (Feb 12, 2012)

Some of these may have been posted before, but eh, here you go.


*Spoiler*: _stuff_ 






Zombies? That guy. In the back. Is especially scary. Shout out to Mr. Big Chin in the front, and to the guy doing the Vulcan salute: You're doing it wrong.


Darkruto is bendy!




[sp=OP]


[/sp]

[sp=Kushina]





[/sp]


----------



## chibbselect (Feb 12, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> [/sp]



I like how the bullies are just kind of levitating away from her


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 3, 2012)

Her hands are on his...


----------



## Burke (Mar 3, 2012)

Her... mouth is near his...


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 3, 2012)

Threesome.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 3, 2012)

Don't think she's enjoying it.


----------



## darkap89 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hiii! I'm Nar----utttt--ooo ... blurblurrrup



I brush my teeth 10 times everyday! This is my ninja way!


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 5, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

